# Rodeo Charm Discussion Thread: Love/Hate/Crazy Reseller Prices etc.



## pursecrzy

I like these bag charms but to me they look like Christmas Tree ornaments, not something I'd put on a bag. 

What do you think?


----------



## pursecrzy




----------



## perlerare

Quite franlkly, those are gadgets to me. Same thing for wool pom pom , etc...

As gadgets, there are fun and cute and whatever, but also totally useless. 

Worse, they could be counterproductive in certain circumstances. 

I would NEVER get caught with one of these hanging at my bag in any business venue. 

For a BBQ party, I might pull 3 of them !


----------



## perlerare

I used to do something much fun, about ten years ago :

Replace my bag lock with a Kelly watch ! THAT had a terrific impact


----------



## papertiger

I like them, but not on a bag  

No idea what I'd use it for, but I am quite good at inventing purpose for my H things where none existed


----------



## jmen

I was chuckling to self when I readfolks who put one in the H shopping cart only to nix it.  I did the same thing just yesterday.  A bolt of logic struck me: - really do I really want one hanging on a purse or anywhere else other than an everygreen tree at a certain time of year?   The day I spend $350 or more for a leather horse charm, my brain cells need to be re-aligned.   H

Envision a small child seeing that horse charm at their eye level.  In the next moment they are reaching out to pet your horse with gooey fingers, twinkling eyes, an ear to ear grin, sheer excitement.  Don't get me wrong, I love witnesses those moments when a child is lit up like that holiday evergreen but not so liking when dirty finger arrive on lambskin.


----------



## toujours*chic

pursecrzy said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/hermes-shopping/2221077d1371305690-post-ebay-web-hermes-finds-red-rodeo.jpg


 
Sort of makes the B look more like a diaper bag in this photo.  

Thanks for starting this thread- a place to vent about the little horsies!


----------



## perlerare

Here we go for the Sterling silver Kelly watch as a lock...


----------



## pursecrzy

Thanks everyone!

Please do not hesitate to post if you love these charms! All opinions are welcome


----------



## juliet827

I think they're cute (although I don't understand the price AT ALL - especially that they're all over ebay for up to $899), but not for me. I like my bags naked. The only thing I sometimes put on mine is that glove holder thing, but I actually use it to clip onto my gloves.


----------



## juliet827

perlerare said:


> Here we go for the Sterling silver Kelly watch as a lock...



Perlerare, I can't see the picture (just that little blue question mark icon), but I love this idea. Plus, you always know the time - perfect.


----------



## pursecrzy

perlerare said:


> Here we go for the Sterling silver Kelly watch as a lock...


 
I'd love to see but I'm getting a red  X for the picture.


----------



## perlerare

pursecrzy said:


> I'd love to see but I'm getting a red  X for the picture.




I tried another way... can you see it now ?


----------



## juliet827

perlerare said:


> I tried another way... can you see it now ?



Yes - fabulous. LOVE it.


----------



## lulilu

I think this charm, like many H items, just became a tpf fad.  Once one person got one, everyone wanted to get them, no matter what the price.  Bag charms are not for me, but I do admire others who do them well.


----------



## pursecrzy

perlerare said:


> I tried another way... can you see it now ?


 
Yes! Looks fabulous


----------



## blueberryjam

Ummm...they have creepy red eyes...


----------



## purselover888

I'm not so offended by the rodeo charm as some others may be.  Anything to do with horses, buttery leather, and Hermes is quite okay with me.   

I just ordered the feu orange one, and am thinking about hanging it on my etoupe B.  I'm not usually one for frilly things (don't really even use my twillies in practicality), but I think it might be cute for summer.  Maybe even for a barbecue!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I don't want to bash anyone who likes these.  I've purchased plenty of things that most people would consider ridiculous, but I loved them and couldn't live without them.  

In this instance, it's just not something I want.  It's definitely nothing personal toward those who are enamored of them.  For those who are, please don't hesitate to post photos and show how you enjoy them.  

This thread is for input from both sides of the aisle!  

*pursecrzy* - Thank you for starting this.  Great idea!!  It's fun to hear different people's opinions!! 

And thank you *TankerToad* for the idea!!


----------



## loves

Love perlerare's Kelly watch idea. THAT I'd emulate. 

As for the rodeo charm, I think they are extra cute and well-made; and adds an interesting child-like whimsy to a bag but it is just not for me and my bags. I'm not the cutesy girly girl type.


----------



## blueberryjam

hermes nuttynut said:


> i don't want to bash anyone who likes these.  *i've purchased plenty of things that most people would consider worthless, but i loved them and couldn't live without them*.
> 
> In this instance, it's just not something i want.  It's definitely nothing personal toward those who are enamored of them.  For those who are, *please don't hesitate to post photos and show how you enjoy them*.
> 
> This thread is for input from both sides of the aisle!




I have done the same. And ITA with the request for photos!


----------



## grapegravity

I just picked up the orange pm rodeo charm yesterday at my local boutique and I love it! Here's a picture of it on my B




My city has a stampede ever year so I can totally use it during the event and the whole summer. 
But I gotta be careful not to let my two boys see it or they will take it and run!


----------



## Monceau

I usually don't go for these type of things, but I do like the PM size rodeo charm. I think the others are too big.
I think it depends on the bag and occasion. I'm a kelly sellier girl and I would NEVER put any charm on a kelly, but the PM Rodeo looks cute on the Evelyne and Garden Party - it's a very casual look. I don't see them for everyday, but fun for a Derby party, polo match, or cookout.
I think of these like the Petit H line - something charming and fun.


----------



## pursecrzy

grapegravity said:


> I just picked up the orange pm rodeo charm yesterday at my local boutique and I love it! Here's a picture of it on my B
> 
> View attachment 2221253
> 
> 
> My city has a stampede ever year so I can totally use it during the event and the whole summer.
> But I gotta be careful not to let my two boys see it or they will take it and run!


 
It's perfect for the stampede!
What colour is your Birkin? Souffre?


----------



## blueberryjam

grapegravity said:


> I just picked up the orange pm rodeo charm yesterday at my local boutique and I love it! Here's a picture of it on my B
> 
> View attachment 2221253
> 
> 
> My city has a stampede ever year so I can totally use it during the event and the whole summer.
> But I gotta be careful not to let my two boys see it or *they will take it and run*!




The charm looks great on your birkin!


----------



## grapegravity

pursecrzy said:


> It's perfect for the stampede!
> What colour is your Birkin? Souffre?



Thanks ladies! And my B35 is souffre


----------



## thyme

perlerare said:


> Here we go for the Sterling silver Kelly watch as a lock...



*perlerar**e*, love your kelly with the white stitching..what colour is it??

ok back to topic, i can see the appeal of these charms..but don't own any..


----------



## broadway

I love horses and I love the rodeo charm. I've been trying to find one but no luck yet.


----------



## **Chanel**

Fun thread! Love to look at the pictures and read everyone's view about these.
Personally, I am not into these charms at all, I really can't see myself hanging this on my bags. 
Funny thing is, I would hang pompoms, small leather charms or even a pochette scarf on my  bags . But the Rodeo charm....I don't know...I think it's cute but I am just not into it. I would like a horsehair charm, but a whole horse - no, thank you.  

No offense to everyone who loves this charm - at the end it would be a boring world if we all had the same taste . And please, keep the pictures coming. While these charms are not for me, I will definitely enjoy the pics and reading the excitement of others who do love this charm. 

I am wondering if everyone use it as a bag charm or that some actually use it to decorate something, like a baby's room? 
Also, I wonder if someone used their Rodeo as a charm on the Picotin? While I still wouldn't wear it myself, I think the Rodeo on a Picotin could look lovely .


----------



## iCoCo

I do love some of the other charms (like the penguin one Chanel poste) but was never crazy about the horse.  I thought it was just me and my being H Amateur


----------



## lovely64

pursecrzy said:


> I like these bag charms but to me they look like Christmas Tree ornaments, not something I'd put on a bag.
> 
> What do you think?


 I agree with you totally.

It is not common in Europe to decorate your bags. I guess we are minimalists


----------



## lovely64

perlerare said:


> Quite franlkly,* those are gadgets to me*. Same thing for wool pom pom , etc...
> 
> As gadgets, there are fun and cute and whatever, but also totally useless.
> 
> Worse, they could be counterproductive in certain circumstances.
> 
> *I would NEVER get caught with one of these hanging at my bag in any business venue*.
> 
> For a BBQ party, I might pull 3 of them !


----------



## lovely64

perlerare said:


> Here we go for the Sterling silver Kelly watch as a lock...


 There is elegance and style, and then there is the rest.

I do not mean to offend anyone who likes them, and like others have stated I too can see the cute factor. I just cannot picture any on my bag. I guess I never thought about them being carried on other styles than the birkin. I feel they look better on those styles. No go for B or K IMO but life would be very boring if all of us liked the same things! Life is variety and difference. Love who you are and what you have! Do not mind what others like or want.


----------



## kelly girl

Not a big fan of the Rodeo bag charms, and the Birkin it's adorning (page one ) is just plain ugly.


----------



## mistikat

Not a fan of the Rodeo charms or of the practice of hanging little dolls, charms and whatnot off bags. I don't even like twillys on handles or as bows. Too fussy. The one "ornament" I have on a bag is the horsehair charm in natural on my barenia birkin. That actually seems to go with the bag - but that's it!


----------



## lulilu

mistikat said:


> Not a fan of the Rodeo charms or of the practice of hanging little dolls, charms and whatnot off bags. I don't even like twillys on handles or as bows. Too fussy. The one "ornament" I have on a bag is the horsehair charm in natural on my barenia birkin. That actually seems to go with the bag - but that's it!



I agree that the horsehair charm somehow goes with the birkin better than some other charms.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

perlerare said:


> Here we go for the Sterling silver Kelly watch as a lock...



This is drop-dead gorgeous, and a great idea.
Thanks, *perlerare*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> There is elegance and style, and then there is the rest.
> 
> I do not mean to offend anyone who likes them, and like others have stated I too can see the cute factor. I just cannot picture any on my bag. I guess I never thought about them being carried on other styles than the birkin. I feel they look better on those styles. No go for B or K IMO but life would be very boring if all of us liked the same things! Life is variety and difference. Love who you are and what you have! Do not mind what others like or want.





mistikat said:


> Not a fan of the Rodeo charms or of the practice of hanging little dolls, charms and whatnot off bags. I don't even like twillys on handles or as bows. Too fussy. The one "ornament" I have on a bag is the horsehair charm in natural on my barenia birkin. That actually seems to go with the bag - but that's it!



Agree. Most, if any of these charms are not for me.


----------



## toujours*chic

mistikat said:


> Not a fan of the Rodeo charms or of the practice of hanging little dolls, charms and whatnot off bags. I don't even like twillys on handles or as bows. Too fussy. The one "ornament" I have on a bag is the horsehair charm in natural on my barenia birkin. That actually seems to go with the bag - but that's it!


 
I agree with you about charms and silk on H bags- hanging the adornments detract from the artistry of the bag imo and looks too fussy and a bit scattered.  I have never placed any kind of silk on any of my Hermes bags either.  I do love the watch lock on the Kelly- that is a subtle elegant twist on the standard lock. 

I do like LV charms on LV bags, esp. the monogrammed canvas bags- the LV charms give life to the somewhat dull/mundane canvas.  LV charms are also extra cute, some of them anyway.


----------



## Monceau

perlerare said:


> Here we go for the Sterling silver Kelly watch as a lock...



This looks fabulous, very elegant!



grapegravity said:


> I just picked up the orange pm rodeo charm yesterday at my local boutique and I love it! Here's a picture of it on my B
> 
> View attachment 2221253
> 
> 
> My city has a stampede ever year so I can totally use it during the event and the whole summer.
> But I gotta be careful not to let my two boys see it or they will take it and run!



Such a fun look - we're twins on the orange horsey!
I ended up with 2 reds as well - found one myself and my bf got one for me. Hopefully, I can find the blue and exchange...


----------



## Dark Ennui

Really cute to see but not for me. I'd never put it on one of my bags personally.


----------



## Monceau

While not for all bags or all occasions, I think the rodeo charms are fun every once in a while...


----------



## Monceau

sorry to be OT, but does anyone know why the photos are posting twice?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

I am a fan of charms! The rodeo is cute, all about personal preference. I like it on a lindy or 35b. As for the price, well I (am sure many here too) will always be buying things that aren't exactly "worth" the money to some people but what's important is that we love it!

Monceau, i love yours on the evelyn!


----------



## TankerToad

GNIPPOHS said:


> I am a fan of charms! The rodeo is cute, all about personal preference. I like it on a lindy or 35b. As for the price, well I (am sure many here too) will always be buying things that aren't exactly "worth" the money to some people but what's important is that we love it!
> 
> Monceau, i love yours on the evelyn!



Yes!! Agree! Have much to write on this but can't now-
Monceau thanks for the pictures!
Count me in as a huge fan and I will post about my positive experiences from the happy reactions to this charm - and I echo the price sentiment - Hermes is costly period- not sure this charm is relatively more costly than the other charms - I would say for the workmanship, and materials used it is a comparative value- in Hermes terms...
But more later....
Promise....


----------



## blueberryjam

Monceau said:


> While not for all bags or all occasions, I think the rodeo charms are fun every once in a while...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221665
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221666
> 
> 
> 
> *Monceau*, I love the photo of your horse charm hanging in the car! Great idea!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pandada

I love these charms. I was surprise they were so popular and pretty much flying out of the door. My SA didn't have any available for me. I finally got them online. They are highly priced for a charm but isn't it the case for any charms or key chains and pretty much everything made by Hermes!


----------



## rottiemom18

GNIPPOHS said:


> I am a fan of charms! The rodeo is cute, all about personal preference. I like it on a lindy or 35b. As for the price, well I (am sure many here too) will always be buying things that aren't exactly "worth" the money to some people but what's important is that we love it!
> 
> Monceau, i love yours on the evelyn!


Like +2!!  Got my first rodeo today (ouch on the price).. but it's so adorable, and looks great against my otherwise bland lindy etain.  At least there are a few of us that like them


----------



## perlerare

chincac said:


> *perlerar**e*, love your kelly with the white stitching..what colour is it??
> 
> ok back to topic, i can see the appeal of these charms..but don't own any..



Kelly is Black Evergrain. Special ordered with white stitching.


----------



## thyme

perlerare said:


> Kelly is Black Evergrain. Special ordered with white stitching.



thank you!


----------



## djsmom

I've had them in my cart on many occasions, honestly, to resell. I never went through with the transactions. i just couldn't see myself ripping people off. They remind me of pin cushions.


----------



## TankerToad

It makes me smile as to how many of our members here do not care for the rodeo charms. Clearly there is a world of Hermes lovers snapping this little treasure up because as soon as boutique gets them or they appear online they are sold. The three Boutiques in Europe I frequent we all agog over my charm on my bag and told me they were sold out instantly when the charms came in (perhaps they all went to Asia?) In the USA, my Boutiques did not even put them out, they were reserved for VIPS only.
At any rate, I am a lover of these sweet little ponies. The leather is so soft and silky and the design is charming and vintage looking~a handmade yet lux feeling to them. So Hermes. Simple yet beautiful all at the same time.
Ok for my story.
Yes I wear them on my bags. I was lucky enough to get one in each color. The MM size looks terrific on a Lindy (as noted above) and on the GP. When I have the rodeo on my GP I have had more comments and compliments on my bag. Never has anyone every even noticed the GP but with the rodeo people stop, smile, tell me what a great bag  and so on. Children point and grin with delight when the see the horsy (no sticky finger grabbing at it ever, at least to date) And yes this is in both USA and Europe. But the most surprising to me is the men&#8217;s response. They seem to love this little horse. They suddenly compliment my bag and some ask about the horse. Did I make it (yeah right!!) do I have horses (no) and that I had a nice bag (really?)


----------



## TankerToad

And now further counterpoint to so much written above:
A true very recent personal experience:
I was wearing my red MM rodeo on my new Black Box Kelly (Yes I know, how could I??) to an important political/military meeting. Those who know me know I am very conservative. In this meeting I was in a dark suit, dark hose and pumps. I was only woman present. The leader of this meeting, a well-known European politico asked about my rodeo on my Kelly  just prior to the conference start in the reception area. He was fascinated by it and loved it and said his wife would just love something like that. Knowing of course these little ponies were not to be found easily in Europe I took it off my bag and gave it to him to give his wife. He was delighted, wrapped it in paper and put it in briefcase, did not even trust his aide to take it. This man&#8217;s wife is rather famous in her own right and I received a gracious note from her today. She was thrilled.
So if you catch a lovely European woman with a red rodeo MM on her bag (may not be a Hermes bag) you will know how she came about it.
And so now I search for another red MM rodeo. It is more likely I will find another than she ever could have found one.
Hermes reaching across political differences, across oceans and different cultures.
Much like this Forum.


----------



## juliet827

TankerToad said:


> And now further counterpoint to so much written above:
> A true very recent personal experience:
> I was wearing my red MM rodeo on my new Black Box Kelly (Yes I know, how could I??) to an important political/military meeting. Those who know me know I am very conservative. In this meeting I was in a dark suit, dark hose and pumps. I was only woman present. The leader of this meeting, a well-known European politico asked about my rodeo on my Kelly  just prior to the conference start in the reception area. He was fascinated by it and loved it and said his wife would just love something like that. Knowing of course these little ponies were not to be found easily in Europe I took it off my bag and gave it to him to give his wife. He was delighted, wrapped it in paper and put it in briefcase, did not even trust his aide to take it. This mans wife is rather famous in her own right and I received a gracious note from her today. She was thrilled.
> So if you catch a lovely European woman with a red rodeo MM on her bag (may not be a Hermes bag) you will know how she came about it.
> And so now I search for another red MM rodeo. It is more likely I will find another than she ever could have found one.
> Hermes reaching across political differences, across oceans and different cultures.
> Much like this Forum.




What a beautiful story - thanks for sharing that.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I LOVE that you put the charm on the Kelly. Adding bag charms adds just the right amount of whimsy to an otherwise serious outfit. And in your case, it can break the ice and be a conversation starter. I also love that you gave the charm to the man for his wife. That was so generous of (and like) you.

I put charms on many of my bags. I love em  horsehair, poms, horseshoe, twillys. To me, it just personalizes them. I've been looking for the rodeo charm for some time, but I'd hate to pay a huge premium for it. I've been checking the ebay auctions and when they're priced with a huge mark up, they don't sell.

No one will ever accuse me of being a minimalist. But I understand and respect people who want to keep their Hermes simple.



TankerToad said:


> It makes me smile as to how many of our members here do not care for the rodeo charms. Clearly there is a world of Hermes lovers snapping this little treasure up because as soon as boutique gets them or they appear online they are sold. The three Boutiques in Europe I frequent we all agog over my charm on my bag and told me they were sold out instantly when the charms came in (perhaps they all went to Asia?) In the USA, my Boutiques did not even put them out, they were reserved for VIPS only.
> At any rate, I am a lover of these sweet little ponies. The leather is so soft and silky and the design is charming and vintage looking~a handmade yet lux feeling to them. So Hermes. Simple yet beautiful all at the same time.
> Ok for my story.
> Yes I wear them on my bags. I was lucky enough to get one in each color. The MM size looks terrific on a Lindy (as noted above) and on the GP. When I have the rodeo on my GP I have had more comments and compliments on my bag. Never has anyone every even noticed the GP but with the rodeo people stop, smile, tell me what a great bag  and so on. Children point and grin with delight when the see the horsy (no sticky finger grabbing at it ever, at least to date) And yes this is in both USA and Europe. But the most surprising to me is the mens response. They seem to love this little horse. They suddenly compliment my bag and some ask about the horse. Did I make it (yeah right!!) do I have horses (no) and that I had a nice bag (really?)


----------



## bagidiotic

TankerToad said:


> And now further counterpoint to so much written above:
> A true very recent personal experience:
> I was wearing my red MM rodeo on my new Black Box Kelly (Yes I know, how could I??) to an important political/military meeting. Those who know me know I am very conservative. In this meeting I was in a dark suit, dark hose and pumps. I was only woman present. The leader of this meeting, a well-known European politico asked about my rodeo on my Kelly  just prior to the conference start in the reception area. He was fascinated by it and loved it and said his wife would just love something like that. Knowing of course these little ponies were not to be found easily in Europe I took it off my bag and gave it to him to give his wife. He was delighted, wrapped it in paper and put it in briefcase, did not even trust his aide to take it. This mans wife is rather famous in her own right and I received a gracious note from her today. She was thrilled.
> So if you catch a lovely European woman with a red rodeo MM on her bag (may not be a Hermes bag) you will know how she came about it.
> And so now I search for another red MM rodeo. It is more likely I will find another than she ever could have found one.
> Hermes reaching across political differences, across oceans and different cultures.
> Much like this Forum.



Interesting to read
N also its really a joy to b able to share our joy n passion with others
Esp something we love so much


----------



## lanit

TankerToad said:


> And now further counterpoint to so much written above:
> A true very recent personal experience:
> I was wearing my red MM rodeo on my new Black Box Kelly (Yes I know, how could I??) to an important political/military meeting. Those who know me know I am very conservative. In this meeting I was in a dark suit, dark hose and pumps. I was only woman present. The leader of this meeting, a well-known European politico asked about my rodeo on my Kelly  just prior to the conference start in the reception area. He was fascinated by it and loved it and said his wife would just love something like that. Knowing of course these little ponies were not to be found easily in Europe I took it off my bag and gave it to him to give his wife. He was delighted, wrapped it in paper and put it in briefcase, did not even trust his aide to take it. This mans wife is rather famous in her own right and I received a gracious note from her today. She was thrilled.
> So if you catch a lovely European woman with a red rodeo MM on her bag (may not be a Hermes bag) you will know how she came about it.
> And so now I search for another red MM rodeo. It is more likely I will find another than she ever could have found one.
> Hermes reaching across political differences, across oceans and different cultures.
> Much like this Forum.



*TT* - I loved your story and you are such a generous spirit with H and everything you do. It brought a smile to my heart since another special edition red item left your beautiful collection and landed on my shoulders. 

On the subject of bag charms, I usually prefer minimal adornment - I might opt for a small lotus lock, or a sweet charm gifted to me by a dear friend on my bolide. I do like the fruit charm, lady bug or clover charms. Depending upon the occasion, whether visiting farmers market with a friend, when I might hang my fruit charm on a woven rush basket, or a birthday celebration for nieces. But usually I prefer H bags on their own because they are so lovely, understated and tasteful.  I think the rodeo charm is charming for the right bag and person. Personally, I'd rather the funds go to another H leather item or silver piece


----------



## TankerToad

Here are a few photos I pulled off the web and also a few from our members~
I dont have any picutres of mine yet I will post some when I take some


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I LOVE that you put the charm on the Kelly. Adding bag charms adds just the right amount of whimsy to an otherwise serious outfit. And in your case, it can break the ice and be a conversation starter. I also love that you gave the charm to the man for his wife. That was so generous of (and like) you.
> 
> I put charms on many of my bags. I love em  horsehair, poms, horseshoe, twillys. To me, it just personalizes them. I've been looking for the rodeo charm for some time, but I'd hate to pay a huge premium for it. I've been checking the ebay auctions and when they're priced with a huge mark up, they don't sell.
> 
> No one will ever accuse me of being a minimalist. But I understand and respect people who want to keep their Hermes simple.


Thank you my dear friend~
You have wonderful and classy style. Thank you for your kind words and know you are a mentor for me~


----------



## TankerToad

lanit said:


> *TT* - I loved your story and you are such a generous spirit with H and everything you do. It brought a smile to my heart since another special edition red item left your beautiful collection and landed on my shoulders.
> 
> On the subject of bag charms, I usually prefer minimal adornment - I might opt for a small lotus lock, or a sweet charm gifted to me by a dear friend on my bolide. I do like the fruit charm, lady bug or clover charms. Depending upon the occasion, whether visiting farmers market with a friend, when I might hang my fruit charm on a woven rush basket, or a birthday celebration for nieces. But usually I prefer H bags on their own because they are so lovely, understated and tasteful. I think the rodeo charm is charming for the right bag and person. Personally, I'd rather the funds go to another H leather item or silver piece


Lanit!
Hi Dear! Waving from half way across the world. It is a magical world of Hermes that brings together so many of us ~


----------



## TankerToad

juliet827 said:


> What a beautiful story - thanks for sharing that.


Oh you are welcome. Have met so many people and have "broken the ice" as our etoupe says, so many times with Hermes~it is truly an international brand.


----------



## sleepykitten

I love the orange horse on my gold Kelly! Great complement IMO! Couldn't find a good Twilly for gold


----------



## TankerToad

sleepykitten said:


> I love the orange horse on my gold Kelly! Great complement IMO! Couldn't find a good Twilly for gold


 Any pictures to post here? plz?


----------



## Monceau

LOVE this story, *TT*!
I'm a FP junkie, so I'll be on the lookout for the Rubis horsey in the news (too bad Foreign Affairs doesn't have pics!)

Never in a million years did I see myself going for these, but they are so irresistible once seen IRL. Now to find the Bleu to finish my collection...

It DOES seem that them men like them, doesn't it? They have such a simple charm, one can't help but smile at these precious little horseys. Life is so serious and hectic - it is fun to add a bit of whimsy once in a while...


----------



## TankerToad

Monceau said:


> LOVE this story, *TT*!
> I'm a FP junkie, so I'll be on the lookout for the Rubis horsey in the news (too bad Foreign Affairs doesn't have pics!)
> 
> Never in a million years did I see myself going for these, but they are so irresistible once seen IRL. Now to find the Bleu to finish my collection...
> 
> It DOES seem that them men like them, doesn't it? They have such a simple charm, one can't help but smile at these precious little horseys. Life is so serious and hectic - it is fun to add a bit of whimsy once in a while...


Couldn't have said it better myself. And that decribes my life, serious and hectic. And like you~some of the appeal is just that for me. A simple charm that the rodeo represents. And it has continured to surprise me the note it strikes with others I meet. I don't find them cutesy at all. 
Good luck on finding your bleu~


----------



## sleepykitten

TankerToad said:


> Any pictures to post here? plz?





Here you go


----------



## TankerToad

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 2222450
> 
> Here you go


 THANK YOU! Love it on your gold Kelly!!


----------



## toujours*chic

I love all the various perspectives.  Obviously Hermes strives to please a wide audience and succeeds brilliantly.  But for me, they are still way too much money for little scraps of lambskin- crazy money.  I would just as soon dangle one of my mini Steiff toys (which one could argue are better made and cheaper) than the rodeo charms.  Same effect- but won't b/c I do not like stuffed toys hung on my bags.


----------



## perlerare

I am glad you shared your stories TT.

What a kind thing to do to give this gentleman your little poney for his wife... I still haven't seen her around though , but well, if I do, I will let you know


----------



## arabesques

I nearly grabbed one from H.com yesterday, then I remembered I'm moving _away_ from horse/rodeo country in a month.  If I were still living here, I would wear one on my Kelly, or any bag, proudly.  It might even help me to blend in!


----------



## **Chanel**

TankerToad said:


> And now further counterpoint to so much written above:
> A true very recent personal experience:
> I was wearing my red MM rodeo on my new Black Box Kelly (Yes I know, how could I??) to an important political/military meeting. Those who know me know I am very conservative. In this meeting I was in a dark suit, dark hose and pumps. I was only woman present. The leader of this meeting, a well-known European politico asked about my rodeo on my Kelly  just prior to the conference start in the reception area. He was fascinated by it and loved it and said his wife would just love something like that. Knowing of course these little ponies were not to be found easily in Europe I took it off my bag and gave it to him to give his wife. He was delighted, wrapped it in paper and put it in briefcase, did not even trust his aide to take it. This mans wife is rather famous in her own right and I received a gracious note from her today. She was thrilled.
> So if you catch a lovely European woman with a red rodeo MM on her bag (may not be a Hermes bag) you will know how she came about it.
> And so now I search for another red MM rodeo. It is more likely I will find another than she ever could have found one.
> Hermes reaching across political differences, across oceans and different cultures.
> Much like this Forum.



What a lovely story, *TT* ! I really enjoyed reading it. Such a kind thing to do, and I also like you actually wore this little horse on a bag to a meeting. Wish you had taken a spy picture of your outfit that day, would love to see . I am glad you are enjoying this charm so much and I hope you will find another MM Rodeo soon .


----------



## lanit

arabesques said:


> I nearly grabbed one from H.com yesterday, then I remembered I'm moving _away_ from horse/rodeo country in a month.  If I were still living here, I would wear one on my Kelly, or any bag, proudly.  It might even help me to blend in!


Then you should get one as a memento of the place you are leaving sweets! Indeed it is rodeo country!


----------



## arabesques

lanit said:


> Then you should get one as a memento of the place you are leaving sweets! Indeed it is rodeo country!



Thanks, Lanit!    We'll seethe chances of me hitting H.com at the right moment are slim to none, lol.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

TankerToad said:


> And now further counterpoint to so much written above:
> A true very recent personal experience:
> I was wearing my red MM rodeo on my new Black Box Kelly (Yes I know, how could I??) to an important political/military meeting. Those who know me know I am very conservative. In this meeting I was in a dark suit, dark hose and pumps. I was only woman present. The leader of this meeting, a well-known European politico asked about my rodeo on my Kelly  just prior to the conference start in the reception area. He was fascinated by it and loved it and said his wife would just love something like that. Knowing of course these little ponies were not to be found easily in Europe I took it off my bag and gave it to him to give his wife. He was delighted, wrapped it in paper and put it in briefcase, did not even trust his aide to take it. This mans wife is rather famous in her own right and I received a gracious note from her today. She was thrilled.
> So if you catch a lovely European woman with a red rodeo MM on her bag (may not be a Hermes bag) you will know how she came about it.
> And so now I search for another red MM rodeo. It is more likely I will find another than she ever could have found one.
> Hermes reaching across political differences, across oceans and different cultures.
> Much like this Forum.



Such a lovely story TT so generous of you- thanks for sharing hope you find the red MM soon!!!


----------



## ouija board

Considering that I just paid $500 for the cute pop up elephant (can't recall what Hermes calls them) which is unusable for ANYTHING other than a table ornament, I think these Rodeo horsies are a darned bargain  I would never use it for a bag charm since I get annoyed with even the clochette dangling from the handle, but hanging on my car rear view mirror or in my daughter's room, most definitely. 

TankerToad, thank you for the story of your red Rodeo charm. A generous gesture that reaches across the globe and gives this bag charm an impact far beyond what its price tag might imply.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ouija board said:


> Considering that I just paid $500 for the cute pop up elephant (can't recall what Hermes calls them) which is unusable for ANYTHING other than a table ornament, I think these Rodeo horsies are a darned bargain  I would never use it for a bag charm since I get annoyed with even the clochette dangling from the handle, but hanging on my car rear view mirror or in my daughter's room, most definitely.
> 
> *TankerToad, thank you for the story of your red Rodeo charm. A generous gesture that reaches across the globe and gives this bag charm an impact far beyond what its price tag might imply*.



Well said, *ouija board*!


----------



## icy100

There are a few Orange and Red GM and PM Rodeo Charms on H.com right now if anyone interested


----------



## etoupebirkin

icy100 said:


> There are a few Orange and Red GM and PM Rodeo Charms on H.com right now if anyone interested



Thank you! I picked up a little orange pony this evening from H.com. And I didn't have to pay reseller prices. So thank you.

Now the hard part is which bag am I going to put the lil guy on???!!!???


----------



## wenmei82

icy100 said:


> There are a few Orange and Red GM and PM Rodeo Charms on H.com right now if anyone interested



Thanks for sharing this tip too! Managed to get one! )))


----------



## icy100

@wenmei82 and @ etoupebirkin, You are welcome!  I was really happy to find it online without crazy reseller fees~


----------



## etoupebirkin

My order was canceled by H.com. C'est la vie. But the lesson is to watch H.com during the day.


----------



## wenmei82

my order was cancelled too, and that was after they asked me to call them back to validate my credit card.  they said it was successful and the status was updated to 'in preparation', I wonder why???


----------



## wenmei82

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 2222450
> 
> Here you go



Can I check what size is the rodeo? I called up h.com and they found me a GM.  Now I am wondering if it is too big..


----------



## sleepykitten

wenmei82 said:


> Can I check what size is the rodeo? I called up h.com and they found me a GM.  Now I am wondering if it is too big..


 
This is a MM rodeo, and the Kelly is a size 32, hope this helps


----------



## wenmei82

sleepykitten said:


> This is a MM rodeo, and the Kelly is a size 32, hope this helps



Thanks so much!


----------



## calisnoopy

Hmmm I've noticed a few TPFers with the new rodeo horse charms in the new colors (malachite, rose jaipur and bleu electrique) but only a small handful it seems. 

Are these 3 new colors for Fall Winter 2013 and H is just late in delivery (not unusual) or are they a Spring 2014 item and just trickling in like 1 at a time here and there?

Has anyone seen the new rodeo horse charms in these 3 new colors at U.S. shops yet?


----------



## bagidiotic

No luck at all
Not for me
Plenty of them with resellers 
Lol


----------



## boo1689

BH has a lot on order but no sighting yet ....


----------



## calisnoopy

Hmm and seems like there's also the lime/menthe color way too?


----------



## Ms Birkin

calisnoopy said:


> Hmm and seems like there's also the lime/menthe color way too?



This colour way sounds fab! I haven't seen any  of these here in the UK


----------



## calisnoopy

Ms Birkin said:


> This colour way sounds fab! I haven't seen any  of these here in the UK



I think it was londondolly who posted the only lime/menthe one I've seen so far on tpf/online/anywhere so I assumed she got it in London?


----------



## CookyMonster

Ms Birkin said:


> This colour way sounds fab! I haven't seen any  of these here in the UK



Here's mine in MM size, got it yesterday


----------



## ILYNN

These 3 new colors rodeo were sighted from early Jan in Singapore Changi Airport stores. Maybe soon for US?


----------



## Ms Birkin

CookyMonster said:


> Here's mine in MM size, got it yesterday
> View attachment 2465552



Ooh, I'm loving that! I shall have to get on the hunt for one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## madaddie

This is my Blue Aztec Rodeo PM, love it.


----------



## afsweet

Ok I never understood the hype around this charm, but now after seeing the bright colors, I def want one! What is it priced at in USD?


----------



## LadyCupid

new colors? Oh my...i need to find some of these. so cute!!


----------



## Miss Al

Sooo cute!


----------



## hananiki

madaddie said:


> this is my blue aztec rodeo pm, love it.
> 
> View attachment 2466178



favorite combo! !!!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## lilgraycat

I spotted a very sparkly Rodeo charm today that was covered in either crystals or sequins, has anyone see it? I would love to find a picture of it


----------



## periogirl28

lilgraycat said:


> I spotted a very sparkly Rodeo charm today that was covered in either crystals or sequins, has anyone see it? I would love to find a picture of it



But was it from Hermes?


----------



## lilgraycat

The sparkly rodeo charm was hanging on a very lovely Malachite Birkin so I assumed it was! Or maybe the owner glued the crystals on herself??



periogirl28 said:


> But was it from Hermes?


----------



## periogirl28

lilgraycat said:


> The sparkly rodeo charm was hanging on a very lovely Malachite Birkin so I assumed it was! Or maybe the owner glued the crystals on herself??



That's possible, true. customization indeed!


----------



## MapleLuxe

2 available online on Hermes UK!!


----------



## Powder Puff

MapleLuxe said:


> 2 available online on Hermes UK!!


Gone!!


----------



## starstarz

those 3 new colors for SS2014 are super cute: Lime, Bleu Aztec and Anemone!!! Need all of them~


----------



## chiwawawonder

i was going to purchase from H.com UK, as it said it was available. only to find out someone beat me to it!


----------



## Lucynancy

I got 1 in each of the SS2014 colour...will share pics soon!


----------



## deedeedor

Congrats! Did u get it in the store? Whats the new price now! I wanted the get the blue one tooo.where can i find it?


----------



## deedeedor

!!!!!!


----------



## spoliedbrat

I don't like them either. Its too bad because I love my real life horses and always buy lots of the horsey-stuff that H offers. 

But for this one...I feel like my 6 year old daughter could make a cuter one out of felt. 

Flame away! Lol


----------



## Lucynancy

deedeedor said:


> Congrats! Did u get it in the store? Whats the new price now! I wanted the get the blue one tooo.where can i find it?



Yes, I got these at the store. I didnt ask for the price....will be much cheaper than reseller anyway...


----------



## afsweet

spoliedbrat said:


> I don't like them either. Its too bad because I love my real life horses and always buy lots of the horsey-stuff that H offers.
> 
> But for this one...I feel like my 6 year old daughter could make a cuter one out of felt.
> 
> Flame away! Lol


 
Lol I didn't like them before I saw the new seasonal colors. The other colors are so drab, so I never understood what's so special about these. I do want the new colors though!


----------



## jamberry

starstarz said:


> those 3 new colors for SS2014 are super cute: Lime, Bleu Aztec and Anemone!!! Need all of them~



Oh..the bleu aztec one is adorable.  Has anyone posted pics of anemone?


----------



## newmommy_va

Lime, Aztec, and Anemone!! I'd love to see pics of these together!



Lucynancy said:


> I got 1 in each of the SS2014 colour...will share pics soon!


----------



## Lucynancy

newmommy_va said:


> Lime, Aztec, and Anemone!! I'd love to see pics of these together!



I will pick it up next month. Will post pics as soon as possible ....


----------



## elainerose

Lucynancy said:


> I got 1 in each of the SS2014 colour...will share pics soon!


Congrats! I went to the store yesterday and they said they don't have it. I will love to see the pics.


----------



## j3llyb3anzzz

My mom got me this! 
Anemone and Blue Izmir's combo


----------



## afsweet

^cute! I'm still waiting for my SA's to call me about mine...I'm so impatient though! Hopefully they come in soon.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The colors ^ are fun


----------



## Ladybug^^

This is what I received yesterday...Love it so much


----------



## faye86

Thanks for starting the thread!!  
I am a big fan... think that those horses are cute  It might not for everyone, but I personally love rodeo charm. I have 3 of them orange, malachite and electrique bleu  waiting for new color in ss14. thx for sharing the pictures... love the anemone and aztec blue... think to get thea nemone to match my hapi 3  

will post more if i can get the new color...


----------



## vbbe

I really wanted one... >< but so hard to locate it in HK....


----------



## LadyCupid

Ladybug^^ said:


> This is what I received yesterday...Love it so much



Is that a GM size? May I ask if you know what the price is for GM now assuming you are in the US? Azteque is so beautiful and it matches with your RT nicely! Enjoy them...


----------



## DH sucker

yodaling1 said:


> Is that a GM size? May I ask if you know what the price is for GM now assuming you are in the US? Azteque is so beautiful and it matches with your RT nicely! Enjoy them...



Just picked up a PM blue azteque at FSH today.  Only 275 euros.


----------



## afsweet

Picked up my anemone rodeo horse charm yesterday! So excited, but of course I want the other seasonal colors as well. So glad my SA was able to snag this for me! In the time I waited for this, I was offered 2 K's and 1 B, so it's funny how hard these little guys are to get!


----------



## afsweet

Picked up another rodeo horse this past weekend- so lucky since I saw that it was formerly on hold for someone else- guess they didn't want it or couldn't be contacted. It is lime and will really help jazz up my bags. Anyone ever seen these on herbags? Wonder if it would look good...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I missed the rodeo charm on H.com this morning. It was still listed in the left panel but when I clicked on it, nothing showed up.  Our local store ordered very few so it is quite a hunt.   I love the Aztec Blue.


----------



## Iheartparis64

chkpfbeliever said:


> I missed the rodeo charm on H.com this morning. It was still listed in the left panel but when I clicked on it, nothing showed up.  Our local store ordered very few so it is quite a hunt.   I love the Aztec Blue.




What color and size was on H.com this morning?!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Iheartparis64 said:


> What color and size was on H.com this morning?!



Didn't get to see it.  Just saw it on the left hand panel and when I clicked on 'rodeo charm', it took me back to the home page.  I'm going to check it again tomorrow morning at 9:00am PST.


----------



## calisnoopy

my horsey family


----------



## Pazdzernika

calisnoopy said:


> scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xpf1/t51.2885-15/10471894_336306353161343_2118607439_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> my horsey family




You've got an entire stable!!!


----------



## Onthego

calisnoopy said:


> scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xpf1/t51.2885-15/10471894_336306353161343_2118607439_n.jpg
> 
> my horsey family


I just became a fan. You have all the colors. Which is which size and which size and color do you like the best. Love your collection. This is one example where having hermes stable is cheaper than the real stable.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Onthego said:


> I just became a fan. You have all the colors. Which is which size and which size and color do you like the best. Love your collection. This is one example where having hermes stable is cheaper than the real stable.




Lol, that is true.  I told my husband I want an entire stable of racehorses just I can give them jaunty names.


----------



## starstarz

Saw a So Black rodeo at Instagram, not sure if it is special order or what! Looks cool~


----------



## eeBags

calisnoopy said:


> scontent-a.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xpf1/t51.2885-15/10471894_336306353161343_2118607439_n.jpg
> 
> my horsey family


Wow, what a wonderful collection. Love them...


----------



## carlinha

calisnoopy said:


> my horsey family



LOVE your family babe, my fave are the lime/menthe and BA/BE combo at the bottom, they just POP!!!  i can't wait to see what other colors H brings!!!


----------



## Pazdzernika

I'm sure you all prefer new but there's  a Feu GM rodeo charm on Yoogi's now: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...-leather-grigri-rodeo-horse-gm-bag-charm.html. HTH someone!


----------



## perlerare

starstarz said:


> Saw a So Black rodeo at Instagram, not sure if it is special order or what! Looks cool~



I believe the name is just : Noir. Although it really looks SO BLACK

I can't wait to see one on a So Black bag .... Or even on a vintage Croc Kelly.... how cool that would look.


----------



## periogirl28

perlerare said:


> I believe the name is just : Noir. Although it really looks SO BLACK
> 
> I can't wait to see one on a So Black bag .... Or even on a vintage Croc Kelly.... how cool that would look.



Erm is it authentic?


----------



## Powder Puff

perlerare said:


> I believe the name is just : Noir. Although it really looks SO BLACK
> 
> I can't wait to see one on a So Black bag .... Or even on a vintage Croc Kelly.... how cool that would look.



I didn't know the black rodeo is out yet but my SA told me its coming soon...


----------



## perlerare

periogirl28 said:


> Erm is it authentic?



Yes I think so.


----------



## Ruedubac

perlerare said:


> Yes I think so.


wow, I've been through France in a tour and could not even locate any bag charms.
got 2 H bags, and lots of bracelets, seems like bag charms are so rare in France haha.
can anyone tell me the approximate price for a bag charm in US? I'd like to get my cousin in US to pick one up 
thank you.


----------



## excalibur

chkpfbeliever said:


> Didn't get to see it.  Just saw it on the left hand panel and when I clicked on 'rodeo charm', it took me back to the home page.  I'm going to check it again tomorrow morning at 9:00am PST.


On hermes website, where would this rodeo charm be listed under? Is it under "bags accessories" or "home ornaments?"
Many thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

excalibur said:


> On hermes website, where would this rodeo charm be listed under? Is it under "bags accessories" or "home ornaments?"
> Many thanks



Handbag accessories dear


----------



## lovely64

I just got the lime/menthe/fauve in medium but I am very unsure. It looks too big to me and I Think I prefer my bags nude, with only the odd twilly now and again.


----------



## Kitty S.

lovely64 said:


> I just got the lime/menthe/fauve in medium but I am very unsure. It looks too big to me and I Think I prefer my bags nude, with only the odd twilly now and again.
> 
> s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/1485/6951/99/image.jpg



I feel exactly like you do and have three charms that I don't use...
Love your 1001 H twilly! My fav of this season. I have one and hope to collect a few more &#128522;


----------



## madisonmamaw

perlerare said:


> I used to do something much fun, about ten years ago :
> 
> Replace my bag lock with a Kelly watch ! THAT had a terrific impact



dear perlerare

you are so much fun!! thanks for sharing
and if i may respectfully ask, would you mind i do the same ?



toujours*chic said:


> Sort of makes the B look more like a diaper bag in this photo.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread- a place to vent about the little horsies!



darling alwayschic - chuckle i do call them little horsies myself
after my MIL snatched one of mine away from me

i do also agree that they kinda "dumb down" b's - not to offend anyone
as a new mother, a diaper bag isnt as bad per se
but i totally get your point

i do love them nonetheless



Monceau said:


> I usually don't go for these type of things, but I do like the PM size rodeo charm. I think the others are too big.
> I think it depends on the bag and occasion. I'm a kelly sellier girl and I would NEVER put any charm on a kelly, but the PM Rodeo looks cute on the Evelyne and Garden Party - it's a very casual look. I don't see them for everyday, but fun for a Derby party, polo match, or cookout.
> I think of these like the Petit H line - something charming and fun.



spot on monceau dear, with regard to the petit h
i dont own an evelyn or garden party, thinking of pairing them with lindy or bolide
maybe not so much bolide because it does convey business to me
but definitely lindy 

and oh i do love the petit h line, even though i have just found out about them this year.


----------



## lovely64

Kitty S. said:


> I feel exactly like you do and have three charms that I don't use...
> Love your 1001 H twilly! My fav of this season. I have one and hope to collect a few more &#128522;



I love the 1001 twilly too! I want a few more too.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

excalibur said:


> On hermes website, where would this rodeo charm be listed under? Is it under "bags accessories" or "home ornaments?"
> Many thanks



that would be under bag accessories.  Good luck.


----------



## HPassion

Love the lime rodeo!


----------



## jmen

HPassion said:


> Love the lime rodeo!


 
Ditto. 

SA is holding a lime and a blue Aztec for me -- well hopefully..  Shame they are medium as I would prefer the PM size since my purses are smaller.  I am worried that MM may appear that the horse is carrying the purse.


----------



## lovely64

jmen said:


> Ditto.
> 
> SA is holding a lime and a blue Aztec for me -- well hopefully..  Shame they are medium as I would prefer the PM size since my purses are smaller.*  I am worried that MM may appear that the horse is carrying the purse*.


 That is how I feel about my lime/menthe/fauve. Too big.


----------



## gazalia

Could anybody please tell me how much the PM and MM size is at the moment?


----------



## LadyCupid

gazalia said:


> Could anybody please tell me how much the PM and MM size is at the moment?



$395 and $465 I think.


----------



## Crayonshinchan

Manage to buy a pm rose Jaipur rodeo charm on my last day at Sapporo recently, it's slightly steeper than us at 47520 yen or 581 sgd. Thought it was red until I read the label. Really hope that Hermes can consider extending online shopping for Singapore market as well.


----------



## HPassion

Hi, is thd rodeo charm released only once a year? Thanks v much!


----------



## glamourbag

starstarz said:


> Saw a So Black rodeo at Instagram, not sure if it is special order or what! Looks cool~


Thats the one I WANT...can you believe? ME of all people want the SO Black one!!!


----------



## carlinha

glamourbag said:


> Thats the one I WANT...can you believe? ME of all people want the SO Black one!!!



babe i am SHOCKED!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

carlinha said:


> babe i am SHOCKED!!!!




Me too babe! Honest!!!!! But there is something about that one!!!! I find it's totally a different look.... Bc I have colored bags I guess I feel like the noir RODEO CHARM will be my "punch" as opposed to vice versa.... I surprise myself lol!


----------



## Poooop

Yes, so black, got it in Milan 2weeks ago


----------



## LadyCupid

Poooop said:


> Yes, so black, got it in Milan 2weeks ago



So lucky! Congratulations....


----------



## bagidiotic

Poooop said:


> Yes, so black, got it in Milan 2weeks ago



Wow extremely lucky


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Poooop said:


> Yes, so black, got it in Milan 2weeks ago



Lucky you!!! Can we see shots pls??


----------



## runandstretch

As a newbie, may I ask if these are usually kept in the back? Do walk ins have a shot at them? Thanks in advance for any light you can shed for me!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

runandstretch said:


> As a newbie, may I ask if these are usually kept in the back? Do walk ins have a shot at them? Thanks in advance for any light you can shed for me!



Hello the SAs in my home store keeps them for regulars, rarely if not never on display....


----------



## rosewang924

Hi all, just received a call from my sa, she has one for me, anemone with blue izmir, forgot to ask what size it was, i have kelly 32, which size is better for this bag?  And should i even buy it, it is really cute, but kinda expensive. thank you.


----------



## rosewang924

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 2222450
> 
> Here you go


Does the horse get in the way of opening and getting into the bag?  If you don't mind me asking, what size is your kelly and rodeo charm, my sa is holding a charm for me and i have a kelly 32. thank you.


----------



## Poooop

lovely64 said:


> That is how I feel about my lime/menthe/fauve. Too big.


Can someone teach me how to make the picture smaller? On an iPad

Thxxx


----------



## bagidiotic

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, just received a call from my sa, she has one for me, anemone with blue izmir, forgot to ask what size it was, i have kelly 32, which size is better for this bag?  And should i even buy it, it is really cute, but kinda expensive. thank you.



Pm would be better for k32
Sometimes I do hang mm too
I usually use pm for kelly(  hang by the side )n mm for birkin(front handle)
Doesn't get in the way
Yes it's expensive  but very popular n cute


----------



## rosewang924

bagidiotic said:


> Pm would be better for k32
> Sometimes I do hang mm too
> I usually use pm for kelly(  hang by the side )n mm for birkin(front handle)
> Doesn't get in the way
> Yes it's expensive  but very popular n cute


thank you for your help.


----------



## rosewang924

Just bought, rodeo charm PM, anemone/blue izmir.  Perfect size for k32. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## gracecheng29

Hi:  just wondering if you nabbed your rodeo cutie at the BH store.  Was it on display, or offered?  Any more?  TIA!


----------



## rosewang924

gracecheng29 said:


> Hi:  just wondering if you nabbed your rodeo cutie at the BH store.  Was it on display, or offered?  Any more?  TIA!


I got a call from my sa, she said one just came in and if i wanted it. Honestly, I've never seen them on display. good luck.


----------



## rosewang924

gracecheng29 said:


> Hi:  just wondering if you nabbed your rodeo cutie at the BH store.  Was it on display, or offered?  Any more?  TIA!


And yes, it was BH store.


----------



## jyyanks

I just joined the club today.  What do you think?  Is it a keeper or does it blend in with the bag too much?


----------



## crazyforbag

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2696417
> 
> 
> Just bought, rodeo charm PM, anemone/blue izmir. Perfect size for k32. Thank you for letting me share.


 
how long have you waited for this one? I asked my SA about it months ago, maybe she forgot about me...


----------



## Kitty S.

jyyanks said:


> I just joined the club today.  What do you think?  Is it a keeper or does it blend in with the bag too much?




It doesn't bland in too much bc of the blue color on the mane and tail. It's a keeper also bc you can use it on other bags later, but if you let it go, the color won't come back... I bought a rodeo PM for my K (although it was more like my SA insisted that I take it. As you know I am ambivalent about charms. Still haven't used the Olga or paddock) and ended up using it on my Evelyn. I have to say the rodeo grew on me and I really like it on my Evelyn &#128536;


----------



## TankerToad

jyyanks said:


> I just joined the club today.  What do you think?  Is it a keeper or does it blend in with the bag too much?



Love this !


----------



## bagidiotic

jyyanks said:


> I just joined the club today.  What do you think?  Is it a keeper or does it blend in with the bag too much?



Keeper of coz nice


----------



## Kkho

I was at the bank yesterday and was approached by a French guy who asked me where I got my rodeo charm on my bag and which company I worked for. He said his client who works for a Chinese firm is mass producing the rodeo and giving them away as gifts. He didn't know they were made originally by Hermes. He looked appalled and then said ' but you know what china is like, they copy everything.' 
Hermes should check this annoying Chinese company out for copyright!


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> I was at the bank yesterday and was approached by a French guy who asked me where I got my rodeo charm on my bag and which company I worked for. He said his client who works for a Chinese firm is mass producing the rodeo and giving them away as gifts. He didn't know they were made originally by Hermes. He looked appalled and then said ' but you know what china is like, they copy everything.'
> Hermes should check this annoying Chinese company out for copyright!


Too many replica around coz its popular
Indeed annoying
I m sure hermes is very much aware of this for sure


----------



## jyyanks

Kitty S. said:


> It doesn't bland in too much bc of the blue color on the mane and tail. It's a keeper also bc you can use it on other bags later, but if you let it go, the color won't come back... I bought a rodeo PM for my K (although it was more like my SA insisted that I take it. As you know I am ambivalent about charms. Still haven't used the Olga or paddock) and ended up using it on my Evelyn. I have to say the rodeo grew on me and I really like it on my Evelyn &#128536;



I'm keeping it!  I too am ambivalent about charms but couldn't pass this up. After hearing all the nice comments on this thread and the "what's your last purchase" thread, I'm definitely keeping.  I only bought it yesterday but it's already growing on me.



TankerToad said:


> Love this !





bagidiotic said:


> Keeper of coz nice



Yes!!!  It's a keeper - thank you for giving me your opinions - sorry I posted this twice.


----------



## rosewang924

crazyforbag said:


> how long have you waited for this one? I asked my SA about it months ago, maybe she forgot about me...


I really didn't wait for this one, when something comes in that my sa thinks I may like, she'll call me.
I've turned down 2 in the past, a orange color and a lime color.  I feel really lucky to have met my sa.
Yes, just remind your sa that you still want one.


----------



## rosewang924

jyyanks said:


> I just joined the club today.  What do you think?  Is it a keeper or does it blend in with the bag too much?


love.love.love.


----------



## lynne_ross

I have tried to like them (SA keeps asking to show me some) but I just don't. I am not into bag charms period. To each their own.


----------



## crazyforbag

rosewang924 said:


> I really didn't wait for this one, when something comes in that my sa thinks I may like, she'll call me.
> I've turned down 2 in the past, a orange color and a lime color. I feel really lucky to have met my sa.
> Yes, just remind your sa that you still want one.


 
you are so lucky to have met that SA!! 
I am drooling over yours now
I had been wanting one for a few months


----------



## rosewang924

crazyforbag said:


> you are so lucky to have met that SA!!
> I am drooling over yours now
> I had been wanting one for a few months


thank you! thank you!


----------



## Powder Puff

Got this on Monday...


----------



## Powder Puff

...and this on Wednesday !!!


----------



## Powder Puff

Rodeo PM lime/menthe/fauve & Rodeo MM anemone/bleu Izmir/fauve comparison pic &#128525;


----------



## eeBags

Powder Puff, u're so lucky to get two in a row. I haven't been able to find another one since my rosé jaipur piece.


----------



## HGT

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, just received a call from my sa, she has one for me, anemone with blue izmir, forgot to ask what size it was, i have kelly 32, which size is better for this bag?  And should i even buy it, it is really cute, but kinda expensive. thank you.




Hi Rosewang, 
How much is your Rodeo Charm? 
Thanks!


----------



## Powder Puff

eeBags said:


> Powder Puff, u're so lucky to get two in a row. I haven't been able to find another one since my rosé jaipur piece.


Omg eeBags, your rose Jaipur piece is so so cute!!!! Congrats! RJ is such a nice colour. What size is it? 
Thanks, ya I guess I'm really lucky this week to have scored 2 in different colours and sizes. Hope to get a GM in another colour soon


----------



## eeBags

Powder Puff said:


> Omg eeBags, your rose Jaipur piece is so so cute!!!! Congrats! RJ is such a nice colour. What size is it?
> Thanks, ya I guess I'm really lucky this week to have scored 2 in different colours and sizes. Hope to get a GM in another colour soon


Hi Powder Puff, thank you... my RJ rodeo is PM size.  I hope to get more of them soon. Especially the all black one..


----------



## Powder Puff

eeBags, hope you get the all black one soon. My local store did not order any because the SM feels that nobody would buy an all black rodeo!!! When she told me I was like ya I would!!


----------



## eeBags

Powder Puff said:


> eeBags, hope you get the all black one soon. My local store did not order any because the SM feels that nobody would buy an all black rodeo!!! When she told me I was like ya I would!!


Powder Puff, fingers cross that my SA will allocate one pc for me. It's very difficult to get one from my local stores.  

I think the all black rodeo would be an interesting PC and outstanding on bright colour bag so it would create a contrast. Your store should have ordered and if both of us can get them, we can be twins. ;p


----------



## floppypoppy

I haven't really been a fan of H charms in general, but I do love horses so as soon as I discovered the rodeo charm I just fall in love..


----------



## bagidiotic

floppypoppy said:


> I haven't really been a fan of H charms in general, but I do love horses so as soon as I discovered the rodeo charm I just fall in love..



Yes they're so addictive 
Lol


----------



## Little_S

I got this rodeo charm, not too sure about the colour combination. Any thoughts on this? 

Bag charm is so hard to get


----------



## periogirl28

The colour combination is normally stated on your receipt?


----------



## Little_S

periogirl28 said:


> The colour combination is normally stated on your receipt?


got it. It's lagon/blue zemir/Bouganvillie. I tried it on my lindy 30, it's too big 

any of you have seen the saddle and the strap in ORANGE colour??


----------



## Kakadu

Little_S said:


> any of you have seen the saddle and the strap in ORANGE colour??



Yes, I was lucky to find the Rodeo in Tosca and bleu Izmir with the strap and the saddle in orange when I went to Paris 10 days ago.


----------



## yasram

Kakadu said:


> Yes, I was lucky to find the Rodeo in Tosca and bleu Izmir with the strap and the saddle in orange when I went to Paris 10 days ago.



May I ask was this FSH / GV/ Severes ?


----------



## scorpchris19

Got this with orange strap & saddle from my local boutique a few days ago


----------



## Kakadu

yasram said:


> May I ask was this FSH / GV/ Severes ?


I found it in Sèvres.


----------



## yasram

Kakadu said:


> I found it in Sèvres.


Many thanks great find xxxx


----------



## Ccc1

scorpchris19 said:


> Got this with orange strap & saddle from my local boutique a few days ago
> 
> View attachment 2838454


Omg it's the perfect color combo. May I ask what colors & size is it? TIA.


----------



## Marylu1991

Little_S said:


> I got this rodeo charm, not too sure about the colour combination. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Bag charm is so hard to get


I have just offered the same (look like the same) one from the London New Bond Street before X'mas. I was not expected to get it as I have attempted so hard to score a B30. The SA I known, see me a bit upset and offered me this little cute rodeo.  On the same day, I have also visited the Sloane Street Boutique and scored a Halzan bag. What a perfect match!


----------



## Millicat

Perfect match indeed, we'll need modelling pics now


----------



## Marylu1991

Millicat said:


> Perfect match indeed, we'll need modelling pics now


Actually, on that day I was using my Vintage Hermes Kelly which is a shiny midnight blue colour, the bag was made back in 1975.  The SA was trying to match that bag originally. However, I just noticed this Halzan bag on my way to visiting Harrods lol I feel really happy about what I have got on that day. However, my journey to score the B30 is still ongoing &#8230;


----------



## Kitty S.

Marylu1991 said:


> I have just offered the same (look like the same) one from the London New Bond Street before X'mas. I was not expected to get it as I have attempted so hard to score a B30. The SA I known, see me a bit upset and offered me this little cute rodeo.  On the same day, I have also visited the Sloane Street Boutique and scored a Halzan bag. What a perfect match!




Very cute! Nice Christmas gift to yourself&#128077;


----------



## Marylu1991

Kitty S. said:


> Very cute! Nice Christmas gift to yourself&#128077;


yep, it is NICE to get them before this X'mas ( with unexpected ). Honestly, never thought about to get those things before the journey


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Marylu1991 said:


> I have just offered the same (look like the same) one from the London New Bond Street before X'mas. I was not expected to get it as I have attempted so hard to score a B30. The SA I known, see me a bit upset and offered me this little cute rodeo.  On the same day, I have also visited the Sloane Street Boutique and scored a Halzan bag. What a perfect match!



I love the Halzan and how your rodeo charm goes with it.  It is so difficult to get a rodeo charm.


----------



## Marylu1991

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the Halzan and how your rodeo charm goes with it.  It is so difficult to get a rodeo charm.


Thanks very much!!! That was what SA told me on that day. She said that the rodeo was the only one they have recently received and thought it could match my vintage kelly bag. Coincidently, the colour of the Halzan bag is a bit similar to the kelly. Then I decided to bring it to home with me.  I think on that day I just got an unexpected small surprise.


----------



## bb10lue

A
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 surprise purchase at my local H boutique today!feeling so lucky!


----------



## hedgwin99

bb10lue said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprise purchase at my local H boutique today!feeling so lucky!




Wow SO BLACK&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## elliesaurus

bb10lue said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprise purchase at my local H boutique today!feeling so lucky!




Love!! What a way to end the year.


----------



## eeBags

bb10lue said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprise purchase at my local H boutique today!feeling so lucky!


Congrats! The so black rodeo is gorgeous


----------



## hedgwin99

I won this rodeo charm on a giveaway on Instagram on 12/25&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## shopwithheart

I personally love it, it's so adorable!
I especially like it on Garden Party, it brings life to the handbag!


----------



## Fabfashion

bb10lue said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprise purchase at my local H boutique today!feeling so lucky!


So lucky indeed! Congrats and the watch is beautiful too. Happy New Year!


----------



## Fabfashion

hedgwin99 said:


> I won this rodeo charm on a giveaway on Instagram on 12/25&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> View attachment 2848028


Lucky you! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## perrierlime

Rodeo collection!


----------



## perrierlime

Here is a photo


----------



## shopwithheart

perrierlime said:


> Here is a photo


wow, the whole family!!!! my dream..... on day....


----------



## agneau88

Yay, rodeo in MM. Now I want more.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Not my cup of tea. I adored the purse charms but this is overboard... by a lot. My beau would look at me funny, along with a whole Lotta people. :/


----------



## rosewang924

Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.


----------



## bagidiotic

rosewang924 said:


> Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
> Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2860926



I think it looks ok
Anyway  keep  it
You may want to use it on your other  bags


----------



## chkpfbeliever

perrierlime said:


> Here is a photo




Love all of them !! You got quite a collection.


----------



## Fabfashion

perrierlime said:


> Here is a photo


They're so cute! What color combo is the bottom left (purple with orange and blue)?


----------



## Fabfashion

agneau88 said:


> Yay, rodeo in MM. Now I want more.


Congrats! I could never find this color. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Fabfashion

rosewang924 said:


> Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
> Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2860926


Love this color combination! Not seen this before. Keep it only if you love it.


----------



## jyyanks

agneau88 said:


> Yay, rodeo in MM. Now I want more.



Adorable and I agree, addictive!  



rosewang924 said:


> Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
> Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2860926



I love how it looks on your K - don't think it's too big at all.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
> Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2860926


So cute!


----------



## Suncatcher

rosewang924 said:


> Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
> Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2860926



I don't think it is too big ... my issue is that it gets in the way of getting in and out of my kelly.  I only like charms on my birkins.  Just my opinion, though!


----------



## wt880014

rosewang924 said:


> Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
> Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2860926



I think it looks great! Not too big at all.


----------



## DA Club

MrsJDS said:


> I don't think it is too big ... my issue is that it gets in the way of getting in and out of my kelly.  I only like charms on my birkins.  Just my opinion, though!





rosewang924 said:


> Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
> Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2860926



I don't think its big either, I love that color combo, haven't seen it before. I have an MM on my K32 as well but I agree with MrsJDS that it always gets in the way of opening/closing and often I forget I have it and it falls to the back of the Kelly.


----------



## perrierlime

Fabfashion said:


> They're so cute! What color combo is the bottom left (purple with orange and blue)?



Thank you dear. Its tosca, orange and not sure for blue. .i need to ckeck the invoice. .will let you know


----------



## rosewang924

thank you to all for your input. really appreciate it.



rosewang924 said:


> Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
> Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2860926


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rosewang924 said:


> Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
> Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2860926



Have u ever seen the PM size? I tried the MM in various cws bc I could never get a hold of the PM to see the size...I even tired MM in my fav Blue Azteque, and let all of them go. I felt like I had a stuffed animal children toy hanging on my bag. I'm too old for that look. Recently, my SA offered me 3 pm sized rodeos and I  them sooooo much and the size is perfection...well I bought them all!!! The PM is the best size IMO. I know they are hard to get, but I'd hunt for a PM.


----------



## rosewang924

Yes, I have 2 of these in PM size, and yes, they are very hard to get.  I think all the rodeos are hard to get, I have never seen them on display.  The ones I have were offered by my SA.  When I first saw it I didn't realize it was the MM size, the colors were just so beautiful.

You are so lucky to have been offered 3 at the same time. Thank you for your help.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Have u ever seen the PM size? I tried the MM in various cws bc I could never get a hold of the PM to see the size...I even tired MM in my fav Blue Azteque, and let all of them go. I felt like I had a stuffed animal children toy hanging on my bag. I'm too old for that look. Recently, my SA offered me 3 pm sized rodeos and I  them sooooo much and the size is perfection...well I bought them all!!! The PM is the best size IMO. I know they are hard to get, but I'd hunt for a PM.


----------



## rosewang924

israeli_flava said:


> have u ever seen the pm size? I tried the mm in various cws bc i could never get a hold of the pm to see the size...i even tired mm in my fav blue azteque, and let all of them go. *i felt like i had a stuffed animal children toy hanging on my bag.* i'm too old for that look. Recently, my sa offered me 3 pm sized rodeos and i  Them sooooo much and the size is perfection...well i bought them all!!! The pm is the best size imo. I know they are hard to get, but i'd hunt for a pm.



lol


----------



## chicinthecity777

rosewang924 said:


> Rodeo MM, bleu lin/noir/bleu electric.  Debating if I should keep?
> Do you think it's too big for my K32?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2860926



I think it's a good size!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Has anyone seen a PM rodeo at their store ? My SA told me that they are on allocation in my local store so it is impossible to get one.


----------



## minismurf04

chkpfbeliever said:


> Has anyone seen a PM rodeo at their store ? My SA told me that they are on allocation in my local store so it is impossible to get one.



yes have bought 2 pms from my store but both from my sa putting it on hold for me..not on display.


----------



## sandbag

Yes, I just bought one last week. It was on display and I was told they were not allowed to keep them in back, save for clients, or hold them. It had just come in, I spotted it and got lucky.


----------



## Powder Puff

minismurf04 said:


> yes have bought 2 pms from my store but both from my sa putting it on hold for me..not on display.




+1


----------



## julemakeup

chkpfbeliever said:


> Has anyone seen a PM rodeo at their store ? My SA told me that they are on allocation in my local store so it is impossible to get one.




Yes, PM and MM at my local boutique and at my fav boutique &#128522;. Are you looking for one dear??


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

I would love to get one as well. There seems to be a long wait at my store.


----------



## hedgwin99

sandbag said:


> Yes, I just bought one last week. It was on display and I was told they were not allowed to keep them in back, save for clients, or hold them. It had just come in, I spotted it and got lucky.




You are lucky! I called two local H stores last week. No luck at all. I am trying! I just don't get how they all end up with resellers. So frustrating


----------



## hermes_lemming

hedgwin99 said:


> You are lucky! I called two local H stores last week. No luck at all. I am trying! I just don't get how they all end up with resellers. So frustrating


VIP/VVIP buy them for the resellers. Or sometimes the VIP/VVIP are resellers themselves. That's how.


----------



## Dupsy

I was offered 3 on Thursday, including an all black. The SA said they came in that morning, and brought it from the back. Got the all black in MM.


----------



## excalibur

Dupsy said:


> I was offered 3 on Thursday, including an all black. The SA said they came in that morning, and brought it from the back. Got the all black in MM.


Congrats! Which store was this? I've been trying to find 1
Thanks


----------



## Dupsy

excalibur said:


> Congrats! Which store was this? I've been trying to find 1
> Thanks




Palm Beach. Good luck!


----------



## excalibur

Dupsy said:


> Palm Beach. Good luck!


Thank you Dupsy! You're very lucky to get the black one.


----------



## sparklelisab

Israeli_Flava said:


> Have u ever seen the PM size? I tried the MM in various cws bc I could never get a hold of the PM to see the size...I even tired MM in my fav Blue Azteque, and let all of them go. I felt like I had a stuffed animal children toy hanging on my bag. I'm too old for that look. Recently, my SA offered me 3 pm sized rodeos and I  them sooooo much and the size is perfection...well I bought them all!!! The PM is the best size IMO. I know they are hard to get, but I'd hunt for a PM.





rosewang924 said:


> lol



Ru-Row *IF*!!  I believe I am a decade older than you and I love the MMs hanging on my bags. They make me sooo happy!!  I must really be toooo old to wear the puffy horses!



Dupsy said:


> I was offered 3 on Thursday, including an all black. The SA said they came in that morning, and brought it from the back. Got the all black in MM.



*Dupsy*, you are one special girl!  Three and a black?? Wow. Congratulations.

I too, FINALLY got my Black Rodeo too. I am still in shock!!


----------



## wt880014

Dupsy said:


> I was offered 3 on Thursday, including an all black. The SA said they came in that morning, and brought it from the back. Got the all black in MM.



Congrats on finding a black rodeo. I love that one!!


----------



## Powder Puff

My Rodeos PM and MM


----------



## chkpfbeliever

minismurf04 said:


> yes have bought 2 pms from my store but both from my sa putting it on hold for me..not on display.





sandbag said:


> Yes, I just bought one last week. It was on display and I was told they were not allowed to keep them in back, save for clients, or hold them. It had just come in, I spotted it and got lucky.





Powder Puff said:


> +1





julemakeup said:


> Yes, PM and MM at my local boutique and at my fav boutique &#128522;. Are you looking for one dear??



You gals are so lucky !!  I've not even seen one IRL !! Sigh.... I've been wanting to get a PM one for my GP.  I'm going to Vegas in a couple of weeks and hope for a miracle there.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Powder Puff said:


> My Rodeos PM and MM



Love your family *Powder Puff!!*


----------



## Powder Puff

GNIPPOHS said:


> Love your family *Powder Puff!!*




Thank you GNIPPOHS! I'm looking forward to adding the new colours to my family


----------



## hedgwin99

Powder Puff said:


> My Rodeos PM and MM




Nice family!!&#128536;&#128536; I'm still waiting for the call from H &#128531;&#128531;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Powder Puff said:


> My Rodeos PM and MM


They're so cute


----------



## Powder Puff

hedgwin99 said:


> Nice family!!&#128536;&#128536; I'm still waiting for the call from H &#128531;&#128531;




Thanks Hedgwin! I hope you'll get the call soon!



LOUKPEACH said:


> They're so cute




Thanks Loukpeach! I have actually converted 2 of my friends to rodeo fans after showing them these babies!  (Actually I have asked them to look out for me and they decided they want one themselves!)


----------



## burukogepanda

Can anyone please let me know what color were release so far?

Here is what I have seen:
Lime
Blue Aztec
Anemone
Tosca
Blue Electrique
So Black
Rose Jaipur
Blue Lin
Orange
Malachite
Ruby
Malta Blue

Thanks ~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Powder Puff said:


> My Rodeos PM and MM



Great collection!! 

There is such a big diff btwn PM and MM. 
So glad I finally got my hands on the PMs....  them.
Can't even imagine how big GM is.


----------



## LadyCupid

burukogepanda said:


> Can anyone please let me know what color were release so far?
> 
> Here is what I have seen:
> Lime
> Blue Aztec
> Anemone
> Tosca
> Blue Electrique
> So Black
> Rose Jaipur
> Blue Lin
> Orange
> Malachite
> Ruby
> Malta Blue
> 
> Thanks ~


lagoon as well


----------



## burukogepanda

yodaling1 said:


> lagoon as well




Thanks yodaling, how can I missed that!  I saw you starting to post at the chanel forum again, miss all your intels~


----------



## LadyCupid

burukogepanda said:


> Thanks yodaling, how can I missed that!  I saw you starting to post at the chanel forum again, miss all your intels~



After SAs are not allowed to post so I stopped. Now they are allowing again so I start posting again.


----------



## ferrip

bb10lue said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surprise purchase at my local H boutique today!feeling so lucky!



This pic is perfect!!!! LOVE!!!


----------



## ferrip

jyyanks said:


> I just joined the club today.  What do you think?  Is it a keeper or does it blend in with the bag too much?



Literally perfect!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I was curious how much these little guys are and what currency?


----------



## Powder Puff

Israeli_Flava said:


> Great collection!!
> 
> There is such a big diff btwn PM and MM.
> So glad I finally got my hands on the PMs....  them.
> Can't even imagine how big GM is.




Thanks IF!!
I love them to bits. Sadly my local H store did not bring in any GMs so I have yet to see it IRL. Would love some to complete the collection though!


----------



## hedgwin99

Someone post a picture on Instagram ... H is making Rose Sakura rodeo &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Have u ever seen the PM size? I tried the MM in various cws bc I could never get a hold of the PM to see the size...I even tired MM in my fav Blue Azteque, and let all of them go. I felt like I had a stuffed animal children toy hanging on my bag. I'm too old for that look. Recently, my SA offered me 3 pm sized rodeos and I  them sooooo much and the size is perfection...well I bought them all!!! The PM is the best size IMO. I know they are hard to get, but I'd hunt for a PM.



Okay, I have gone from being a hater to a lover of these Rodeo charms, especially the PM size. I think it's perfection for a B/K ~ a little whimsical and fun!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hedgwin99 said:


> Someone post a picture on Instagram ... H is making Rose Sakura rodeo &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;



OMG really!? Can you tag me on IG so I can see please hunny pie!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, I have gone from being a hater to a lover of these Rodeo charms, especially the PM size. I think it's perfection for a B/K ~ a little whimsical and fun!



I always loved them but the MM size was not right for me. I think u will really love the PM size. I got some recently and they are all on bags now


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Have u ever seen the PM size? I tried the MM in various cws bc I could never get a hold of the PM to see the size...I even tired MM in my fav Blue Azteque, and let all of them go. I felt like I had a stuffed animal children toy hanging on my bag. I'm too old for that look. Recently, my SA offered me 3 pm sized rodeos and I  them sooooo much and the size is perfection...well I bought them all!!! The PM is the best size IMO. I know they are hard to get, but I'd hunt for a PM.





Israeli_Flava said:


> I always loved them but the MM size was not right for me. I think u will really love the PM size. I got some recently and they are all on bags now



Thanks, babe, I think the PM is perfect for me, too!


----------



## hedgwin99

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG really!? Can you tag me on IG so I can see please hunny pie!!!!!




Just did!! Very beautiful color but not sure if it has reach usa yet. I have seen two accounts on IG post RS rodeo. Both accounts oversea


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rose Sukura.... not mine....for reference


----------



## minismurf04

Love the rs rodeo...but why oh why is it paired with orange? Scratching head here..lol


----------



## carlinha

minismurf04 said:


> Love the rs rodeo...but why oh why is it paired with orange? Scratching head here..lol




Think we are all wondering the same thing!  Would have been so much better with a shade of pink like Rose Tyrien!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

minismurf04 said:


> Love the rs rodeo...but why oh why is it paired with orange? Scratching head here..lol



*minismurf*, totally agree about the orange. Hmmm, will have to pass on this one but love the RS.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Rose Sukura.... not mine....for reference


So so adorable!


----------



## KatyaV

burukogepanda said:


> Can anyone please let me know what color were release so far?
> 
> Here is what I have seen:
> Lime
> Blue Aztec
> Anemone
> Tosca
> Blue Electrique
> So Black
> Rose Jaipur
> Blue Lin
> Orange
> Malachite
> Ruby
> Malta Blue
> 
> Thanks ~


There was a complete black one in New Bond Street


----------



## Israeli_Flava

KatyaV said:


> There was a complete black one in New Bond Street



That one is referred to as the "SO black" in the list...

I hope u picked that one up when u saw it... very hard to get and we all want it!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> Rose Sukura.... not mine....for reference



So pretty!!!


----------



## minismurf04

i wish it's paired with a shade of blue or grey or black! lolz..it's cute anyways, will have to hunt for one!


----------



## periogirl28

minismurf04 said:


> Love the rs rodeo...but why oh why is it paired with orange? Scratching head here..lol



If that's Jaipur it's paired with, then it seems to go with the Berline I saw in Sakura, with Jaipur in canvas on the strap.


----------



## SandySummer

madison ave had a couple in stock as of yesterday. I managed to get my second Rodeo, they are so cute!!!


----------



## peggyyo

SandySummer said:


> madison ave had a couple in stock as of yesterday. I managed to get my second Rodeo, they are so cute!!!


 
If you don't mind me asking, when the madison ave has rodeo charm, do they display it? or do you have to ask? will they sell it to walk ins? or do you have to be regulars? TIA for your help.


----------



## SandySummer

peggyyo said:


> If you don't mind me asking, when the madison ave has rodeo charm, do they display it? or do you have to ask? will they sell it to walk ins? or do you have to be regulars? TIA for your help.




It was actually my first time there. The    SA approached me (never happened before) and pointed out the rodeo I had on my bag and then said we have some of those in other colors! 
In the drawer there were maybe 2-3 boxes.


----------



## crazyforbag

Comparisons Pm and Mm size 
HTH
size


----------



## GNIPPOHS

crazyforbag said:


> Comparisons Pm and Mm size
> HTH
> size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884840



Cute pic *crazyforbag!* This color combi is one of my fave so far, lucky you to have it in both sizes!


----------



## crazyforbag

GNIPPOHS said:


> Cute pic *crazyforbag!* This color combi is one of my fave so far, lucky you to have it in both sizes!


 Thank you dear!! I waited one for half a year!! The MM size I was lucky to have it from a friendly TPF member before my SA offered me one!!


----------



## elliesaurus

crazyforbag said:


> Comparisons Pm and Mm size
> HTH
> size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884840




I've seen the MM size in person and thought it was too big for my liking but the PM size is perfection!


----------



## SandySummer

Yikes!


----------



## peggyyo

SandySummer said:


> It was actually my first time there. The    SA approached me (never happened before) and pointed out the rodeo I had on my bag and then said we have some of those in other colors!
> In the drawer there were maybe 2-3 boxes.


 
Wow...you are really lucky. I thought that the Madison Ave would be a little snobbish. Did you only want to buy one? will they allow you to purchase more than one? (curious if there is a limit on the amount of rodeo one can purchase) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mimi 123

Ponies are trotting...  Took me long time to get these three babies in PM size. Love them so much! Was offered a MM size and it's not that cute on my bag.


----------



## hedgwin99

mimi 123 said:


> Ponies are trotting...  Took me long time to get these three babies in PM size. Love them so much! Was offered a MM size and it's not that cute on my bag.




&#10084;&#65039;&#128155;&#128153;I want them too &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mimi 123 said:


> Ponies are trotting...  Took me long time to get these three babies in PM size. Love them so much! Was offered a MM size and it's not that cute on my bag.



Adorable, *mimi *~ absolutely adorable!


----------



## mimi 123

hedgwin99 said:


> &#10084;&#65039;&#128155;&#128153;I want them too &#128521;&#128521;





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Adorable, *mimi *~ absolutely adorable!


Thank you! I could have more! But it's just a wishful thinking... I am happy with the trio.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mimi 123 said:


> Ponies are trotting...  Took me long time to get these three babies in PM size. Love them so much! Was offered a MM size and it's not that cute on my bag.


Very nice


----------



## GNIPPOHS

mimi 123 said:


> Ponies are trotting...  Took me long time to get these three babies in PM size. Love them so much! Was offered a MM size and it's not that cute on my bag.



SO CUTE!!! All great combos!!


----------



## Powder Puff

peggyyo said:


> Wow...you are really lucky. I thought that the Madison Ave would be a little snobbish. Did you only want to buy one? will they allow you to purchase more than one? (curious if there is a limit on the amount of rodeo one can purchase) Thanks for sharing.


Don't know bout other stores but at my home boutique there's no limit. I bought 2 at a go before.


----------



## peggyyo

Powder Puff said:


> Don't know bout other stores but at my home boutique there's no limit. I bought 2 at a go before.


 

Ooh, I see, thank you. The reason I asked is that FSH seems to be implementing the rules of only 1 rodeo per customer.


----------



## mungoo33

Can I ask you ladies how much a pm rodeo horse charm costs these days? Thanks in advance for the info .


----------



## burukogepanda

mungoo33 said:


> Can I ask you ladies how much a pm rodeo horse charm costs these days? Thanks in advance for the info .




They are still $395 before tax as of yesterday~


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

burukogepanda said:


> They are still $395 before tax as of yesterday~



Yes, and the price increase will be 02/18 on the rodeo charms.


----------



## mungoo33

Thank you ladies..i couldn't find any on hermes.com so I guess I will need to check the stores..


----------



## burukogepanda

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, and the price increase will be 02/18 on the rodeo charms.




Thanks VigeeLeBrun~ do you know what the new price would be? Still hoping to get a lime one~


----------



## hedgwin99

Score this PM thru H @nyc recently &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

I think pm is the best n cutest bag charm size


----------



## birkin10600

I managed to get this lime rodeo charm pm size last year. With my B35 and matching twillys.


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> Score this PM thru H @nyc recently &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> I think pm is the best n cutest bag charm size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894287



I was just there today but totally forgot to check up on the rodeo horse charms! I picked up a cute twilly and a leather notebook though.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I got the PM rodeo in Anemone at Crystals Center in Vegas a few days ago. It was $450.  Does anyone recall what the price was before the increase ?


----------



## elliesaurus

burukogepanda said:


> They are still $395 before tax as of yesterday~







chkpfbeliever said:


> I got the PM rodeo in Anemone at Crystals Center in Vegas a few days ago. It was $450.  Does anyone recall what the price was before the increase ?




Yikes! Burukogepanda said it was $395... Although I thought the price was increasing in 2/18?


----------



## excalibur

Has the black rodeo been discontinued? My SA told me that, I wasn't sure if that's true or not


----------



## Ayala

Is the Lagoon Rodeo Spring/Summer 2015 or Fall/Winter 2014?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My two black beauties ~ love these so black Rodeo charms!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

excalibur said:


> Has the black rodeo been discontinued? My SA told me that, I wasn't sure if that's true or not



It supposedly is a Limited Edition, so that wouldn't surprise me but I do not have any definitive information, *excalibur*. Your SA probably is the best source of intel.


----------



## excalibur

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It supposedly is a Limited Edition, so that wouldn't surprise me but I do not have any definitive information, *excalibur*. Your SA probably is the best source of intel.


Thank you VigeeLeBrun. Love love your rodeos!


----------



## hedgwin99

mungoo33 said:


> I was just there today but totally forgot to check up on the rodeo horse charms! I picked up a cute twilly and a leather notebook though.




Ha! I got sucker into another buy for twilly while picking up my rodeo charm 



chkpfbeliever said:


> I got the PM rodeo in Anemone at Crystals Center in Vegas a few days ago. It was $450.  Does anyone recall what the price was before the increase ?




I will double check my receipt but I thought it was less than $400


----------



## hedgwin99

Ayala said:


> Is the Lagoon Rodeo Spring/Summer 2015 or Fall/Winter 2014?




Someone on Instagram states it's 2015 color


----------



## wt880014

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My two black beauties ~ love these so black Rodeo charms!



Love these black beauties!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My two black beauties ~ love these so black Rodeo charms!



How beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mungoo33

Yes, very nice!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks all for your kind comments!


----------



## bagidiotic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My two black beauties ~ love these so black Rodeo charms!



Vlb Congrats  they're so hard to get esp so black 
You gotten  2


----------



## LOUKPEACH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My two black beauties ~ love these so black Rodeo charms!


Nice!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My two black beauties ~ love these so black Rodeo charms!



 *Dear Vigee* not one but TWO black beauties!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## roy40

Hello! One of my dear SAs just offered me a MM So Black Rodeo. They have never really turned me on before, but am temped by the rarity of So Black. 

Are they still hard to come across?

I don't own a black H bag ... I don't really own a black bag, period. I just downsized and only have an Etoupe GM Evelyne, and a Vert Olive SaD. I'm planning on buying a gold TGM Evy before the summer, but nothing in black. How would Etoupe/Gold look with the So Black? Is it silly to buy it simply because it's rare?


----------



## birkinmary

Bleu Lin
So Black
Bleu Azteque


----------



## mungoo33

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 2897805
> 
> 
> Bleu Lin
> So Black
> Bleu Azteque



So cute!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My two black beauties ~ love these so black Rodeo charms!



OMG how did I miss this???? Did you just get these when u got home???? 
Major congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 2897805
> 
> 
> Bleu Lin
> So Black
> Bleu Azteque



What a nice stable that you've !! They are so adorable.


----------



## bagidiotic

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 2897805
> 
> 
> Bleu Lin
> So Black
> Bleu Azteque



Gd collection


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG how did I miss this???? Did you just get these when u got home????
> Major congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks,* IF*! 

Yes, picked them up the very day after I got home. So happy.


----------



## mungoo33

Hoping to score a blue lin or any rodeo that will match navy color bag someday. I called the Wall ST boutique in NYC but they do not know if they will be getting any and said it was rare to find. I guess i will have to check the Madison store soon. ;-(.


----------



## roy40

mungoo33 said:


> Hoping to score a blue lin or any rodeo that will match navy color bag someday. I called the Wall ST boutique in NYC but they do not know if they will be getting any and said it was rare to find. I guess i will have to check the Madison store soon. ;-(.




Rare to find ANY rodeo? No one really responded to my initial post, and I didn't want to start a new thread. How rare are they to find? How rare for walk-ins? What about the So Black? I was just offered and purchase a So Black MM simply because I've heard they're rare and reserved for VIPs.


----------



## mungoo33

roy40 said:


> Rare to find ANY rodeo? No one really responded to my initial post, and I didn't want to start a new thread. How rare are they to find? How rare for walk-ins? What about the So Black? I was just offered and purchase a So Black MM simply because I've heard they're rare and reserved for VIPs.




lol, so I guess I will just try my luck. Glad to hear you were able to get a So Black MM rodeo


----------



## hedgwin99

mungoo33 said:


> lol, so I guess I will just try my luck. Glad to hear you were able to get a So Black MM rodeo




Couple post back someone said she purchased a rodeo charm @ Madison Ave H store as walk in

I got mine thru Wall St. I had to ask the SA to keep an eye out for me. I waited about 2-3 weeks to get my one and only PM

NJ H not too responsive. The store told me no stock n they don't know when they will receive.


----------



## NikitaH

hedgwin99 said:


> Couple post back someone said she purchased a rodeo charm @ Madison Ave H store as walk in
> 
> I got mine thru Wall St. I had to ask the SA to keep an eye out for me. I waited about 2-3 weeks to get my one and only PM
> 
> NJ H not too responsive. The store told me no stock n they don't know when they will receive.


May I know which NJ H dear? There are 2 H stores in NJ. I was planning to stop by to 1 of NJ H store sometime soon


----------



## hedgwin99

NikitaH said:


> May I know which NJ H dear? There are 2 H stores in NJ. I was planning to stop by to 1 of NJ H store sometime soon




I went to one in Bergen County. I mostly use the NJ stores for purchase for twillies, belt kits and shoes (only tried on in the stores tho!) because no sales tax on these items in NJ &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

If you are really set on a rodeo I would say try the NYC boutiques because personally I think they get more stuff n u have a better chance in NYC to score your coveted items


----------



## NikitaH

hedgwin99 said:


> I went to one in Bergen County. I mostly use the NJ stores for purchase for twillies, belt kits and shoes (only tried on in the stores tho!) because no sales tax on these items in NJ &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> If you are really set on a rodeo I would say try the NYC boutiques because personally I think they get more stuff n u have a better chance in NYC to score your coveted items


Thank you so much Hedgwin99. Appreciated for the info! I'll try my luck at NYC


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> Couple post back someone said she purchased a rodeo charm @ Madison Ave H store as walk in
> 
> I got mine thru Wall St. I had to ask the SA to keep an eye out for me. I waited about 2-3 weeks to get my one and only PM
> 
> NJ H not too responsive. The store told me no stock n they don't know when they will receive.




Thanks so much for the heads up! I'll see what I can get from the NYC stores .


----------



## glamourbag

minismurf04 said:


> i wish it's paired with a shade of blue or grey or black! lolz..it's cute anyways, will have to hunt for one!


I said I wasnt going to...but my SA has it for me...so I guess she will have to twist my arm lol


----------



## Fabfashion

My dear fellow Rodeo charm fans, last fall I went a bit crazy and got myself 4 Rodeo charms from H.com. None of which I've yet to use. I've decided to edit my collection and keep may be 1 or 2 of them. Which ones (size/color) do you think I should keep? My RC K is a 35 and my Bs (blue izmir, raisin) are 35. I have anamone in all 3 sizes and the turquoise in MM.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> My dear fellow Rodeo charm fans, last fall I went a bit crazy and got myself 4 Rodeo charms from H.com. None of which I've yet to use. I've decided to edit my collection and keep may be 1 or 2 of them. Which ones (size/color) do you think I should keep? My RC K is a 35 and my Bs (blue izmir, raisin) are 35. I have anamone in all 3 sizes and the turquoise in MM.



Hi dear..keep the anemone in PM and turquoise in MM. sell the rest would be my advice


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> Hi dear..keep the anemone in PM and turquise in MM. sell the rest would be my advice




+1, agree and great idea, chincac.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> My dear fellow Rodeo charm fans, last fall I went a bit crazy and got myself 4 Rodeo charms from H.com. None of which I've yet to use. I've decided to edit my collection and keep may be 1 or 2 of them. Which ones (size/color) do you think I should keep? My RC K is a 35 and my Bs (blue izmir, raisin) are 35. I have anamone in all 3 sizes and the turquoise in MM.



I would keep the turquoise one and then choose one of the anemone ones. As for the size of that one, I would choose either the SM or the MM.  GL deciding FabF!


----------



## hedgwin99

Fabfashion said:


> My dear fellow Rodeo charm fans, last fall I went a bit crazy and got myself 4 Rodeo charms from H.com. None of which I've yet to use. I've decided to edit my collection and keep may be 1 or 2 of them. Which ones (size/color) do you think I should keep? My RC K is a 35 and my Bs (blue izmir, raisin) are 35. I have anamone in all 3 sizes and the turquoise in MM.




I would keep the PM for sure and the MM in turquoise


----------



## Mycc

Does anyone know if Rodeo charms still come up on H.com every now n then?


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> Hi dear..keep the anemone in PM and turquoise in MM. sell the rest would be my advice





VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, agree and great idea, chincac.





MrsJDS said:


> I would keep the turquoise one and then choose one of the anemone ones. As for the size of that one, I would choose either the SM or the MM.  GL deciding FabF!





hedgwin99 said:


> I would keep the PM for sure and the MM in turquoise



Thanks, chincac, Vigee, MrsJDS and hedgwin99! I do like the blue rodeo--goes very well with both RC and BI. I'll try out the anamone PM with my bags. Wasn't sure PM vs MM at first. You don't think PM is too small for 35, do you?

PS I was born the year of the horse so went a bit horse-theme crazy last year.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, chincac, Vigee, MrsJDS and hedgwin99! I do like the blue rodeo--goes very well with both RC and BI. I'll try out the anamone PM with my bags. Wasn't sure PM vs MM at first. You don't think PM is too small for 35, do you?
> 
> PS I was born the year of the horse so went a bit horse-theme crazy last year.


 
FabF - I have a PM on my 35 and until very recently, I thought it was an MM ... so no, I personally don't think the PM is too small on the 35!


Having said that, I think that the MM would work just fine.


----------



## Suncatcher

GM Rose Sakura/Bougie/Orange rodeo charm.

I will take a pic with my B35 to show its size on a B35.  It is substantially larger than the PM size.


----------



## hedgwin99

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, chincac, Vigee, MrsJDS and hedgwin99! I do like the blue rodeo--goes very well with both RC and BI. I'll try out the anamone PM with my bags. Wasn't sure PM vs MM at first. You don't think PM is too small for 35, do you?
> 
> PS I was born the year of the horse so went a bit horse-theme crazy last year.




I personally love the PM. I totally understand ur rodeo collection. My zodiac is horse as well

Here is comparison of PM vs GM. GM is huge by the way.


----------



## hedgwin99

MrsJDS said:


> GM Rose Sakura/Bougie/Orange rodeo charm.
> 
> I will take a pic with my B35 to show its size on a B35.  It is substantially larger than the PM size.




Wow! I want this in PM size!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> GM Rose Sakura/Bougie/Orange rodeo charm.
> 
> I will take a pic with my B35 to show its size on a B35.  It is substantially larger than the PM size.


Love this color! So pretty. Congrats, MrsJDS!


----------



## Fabfashion

hedgwin99 said:


> I personally love the PM. I totally understand ur rodeo collection. My zodiac is horse as well
> 
> Here is comparison of PM vs GM. GM is huge by the way.
> 
> View attachment 2902466



Thanks for the pic, hedgwin99. They look so cute together. Have you hung them both on the same bag at the same time before?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks,* IF*!
> 
> Yes, picked them up the very day after I got home. So happy.



Congrats!!!! I need to make a call!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsJDS said:


> GM Rose Sakura/Bougie/Orange rodeo charm.
> 
> I will take a pic with my B35 to show its size on a B35.  It is substantially larger than the PM size.



Congrats on this one! I really need this color in my life too. I just love these little critters!


----------



## minismurf04

glamourbag said:


> I said I wasnt going to...but my SA has it for me...so I guess she will have to twist my arm lol




Arghhhh I'm so excited for you darling!! You and I share a love of the same color palettes...I can't wait to see it! What size? And oh which one of your gorgeous bag is it going on??!!?? &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

So happy to see the Sakura trickling in...I can't wait to get a call from my SA.  &#128522;


----------



## burukogepanda

Sharing part of my collection along with size comparison on my bicolor Bj/Framboise B35~


----------



## burukogepanda

minismurf04 said:


> Arghhhh I'm so excited for you darling!! You and I share a love of the same color palettes...I can't wait to see it! What size? And oh which one of your gorgeous bag is it going on??!!?? &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> So happy to see the Sakura trickling in...I can't wait to get a call from my SA.  &#128522;




Me too would love to get my hands on the sakura~


----------



## Fabfashion

burukogepanda said:


> Sharing part of my collection along with size comparison on my bicolor Bj/Framboise B35~
> 
> View attachment 2902566



You have an amazing collection, burukogepanda! Thanks for posting the pics. You're making it hard for me to decide.


----------



## hedgwin99

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for the pic, hedgwin99. They look so cute together. Have you hung them both on the same bag at the same time before?




No not at the same time 

GM I don't use much at all but PM goes on my GP30 on the weekend &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Suncatcher

burukogepanda said:


> Sharing part of my collection along with size comparison on my bicolor Bj/Framboise B35~
> 
> View attachment 2902566



This is so helpful.  I was trying to find a pic of the GM size on a purse on this thread but could not find one so was going to provide one for the people on this thread.

Love the GM horse charm!  It is huge but I like the juxtaposition of the large charm on a birkin.  And rose Sakura is a new colour look for me - I'm usually all about bright bold colours - or black - but I thought I would give a light pink a whirl!  

Thanks for allowing me to share! &#128536;


----------



## burukogepanda

Fabfashion said:


> You have an amazing collection, burukogepanda! Thanks for posting the pics. You're making it hard for me to decide.



Thanks Fabfashion   It is a tough decision for sure, but I prefer the PM size the most as they are just soooo adorable~  And they look great on big and small bags 



MrsJDS said:


> This is so helpful.  I was trying to find a pic of the GM size on a purse on this thread but could not find one so was going to provide one for the people on this thread.
> 
> Love the GM horse charm!  It is huge but I like the juxtaposition of the large charm on a birkin.  And rose Sakura is a new colour look for me - I'm usually all about bright bold colours - or black - but I thought I would give a light pink a whirl!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share! &#128536;



I love the Sakura~  I hope this color is coming to the US soon as so far I have only seen it available in Canada


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, chincac, Vigee, MrsJDS and hedgwin99! I do like the blue rodeo--goes very well with both RC and BI. I'll try out the anamone PM with my bags. Wasn't sure PM vs MM at first. You don't think PM is too small for 35, do you?
> 
> PS I was born the year of the horse so went a bit horse-theme crazy last year.



i use the MM and PM interchangeably on b30 and b35. i find it works on both..here are some pics. 

all hanging on one..don't worry i don't carry it out like this!!


----------



## ms piggy

chincac said:


> i use the MM and PM interchangeably on b30 and b35. i find it works on both..here are some pics.
> 
> all hanging on one..don't worry i don't carry it out like this!!
> View attachment 2902814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902815
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902816



Droooling over the rainbow colours!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> i use the MM and PM interchangeably on b30 and b35. i find it works on both..here are some pics.
> 
> all hanging on one..don't worry i don't carry it out like this!!
> View attachment 2902814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902815
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902816



Love your pics, *chincac*. Your stable of rodeo charms on your Bs look amazing! Great collection.


----------



## NikitaH

MrsJDS said:


> GM Rose Sakura/Bougie/Orange rodeo charm.
> 
> I will take a pic with my B35 to show its size on a B35.  It is substantially larger than the PM size.


Love the Rose Sakura rodeo. I need that one soon.


----------



## crazyforbag

After having both PM and MM size
I think I am more into the PM, it is just the right size for smaller bag like Kelly 28 and birkin 30.


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> Droooling over the rainbow colours!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your pics, *chincac*. Your stable of rodeo charms on your Bs look amazing! Great collection.



 thank you *ms piggy* and *Vigee*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Right now I don't even have twillies on my Bs (35 and 30) as I am enjoying my rodeos in PM size so much. I don't find they make me feel like people are staring at my "toy horse" on my bag like I did with the MM. Not sure why I feel this way about MM as I think it looks cute on others.... So this is totally a personal feeling and everyone is different. But I def prefer the PM and am not self-conscious with it on my bag (at my age...late 30s).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> i use the MM and PM interchangeably on b30 and b35. i find it works on both..here are some pics.
> 
> all hanging on one..don't worry i don't carry it out like this!!
> View attachment 2902814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902815
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902816



My heart skips a beat everytime I see that anemone B. sigh
Love all your horsies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> Right now I don't even have twillies on my Bs (35 and 30) as I am enjoying my rodeos in PM size so much. I don't find they make me feel like people are staring at my "toy horse" on my bag like I did with the MM. Not sure why I feel this way about MM as I think it looks cute on others.... So this is totally a personal feeling and everyone is different. But I def prefer the PM and am not self-conscious with it on my bag (at my age...late 30s).



funny you mention the toy horse..there has been a few occasions when the rodeos on my bags (both PM and MM sizes) have been used to pacify crying children (i.e. the parents point at them to distract them from crying or throwing a tantrum)...and these are strangers!! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> My heart skips a beat everytime I see that anemone B. sigh
> Love all your horsies!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thank you my dear!


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> i use the MM and PM interchangeably on b30 and b35. i find it works on both..here are some pics.
> 
> all hanging on one..don't worry i don't carry it out like this!!
> View attachment 2902814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902815
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902816


Wow! chincac, how can I let any go after seeing your pics.  Love how they look on your bags. I need to get me a lime one. Hehe. I'm definitely keeping my turquoise MM and still undecided on whether to keep anamone PM or MM. I like how the MM looks on B35 but the PM will probably work better on my smaller Lindy 30 and Toolbox 26. I'll have to pull out the bags and try out the sizes. This is how hopeless I am, all the Rodeos have been in their boxes since I got them. :shame:


----------



## SugarMama

Fabfashion said:


> Wow! chincac, how can I let any go after seeing your pics.  Love how they look on your bags. I need to get me a lime one. Hehe. I'm definitely keeping my turquoise MM and still undecided on whether to keep anamone PM or MM. I like how the MM looks on B35 but the PM will probably work better on my smaller Lindy 30 and Toolbox 26. I'll have to pull out the bags and try out the sizes. This is how hopeless I am, all the Rodeos have been in their boxes since I got them. :shame:



I'm the same Fabfashion!   I love collecting these but they are living comfortably in their boxes.  Here's my collection:  all are PMs except miss anemone (MM).  I recently added a tosca PM too.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Wow! chincac, how can I let any go after seeing your pics.  Love how they look on your bags. I need to get me a lime one. Hehe. I'm definitely keeping my turquoise MM and still undecided on whether to keep anamone PM or MM. I like how the MM looks on B35 but the PM will probably work better on my smaller Lindy 30 and Toolbox 26. I'll have to pull out the bags and try out the sizes. This is how hopeless I am, all the Rodeos have been in their boxes since I got them. :shame:



Yes just pull them out and try it!  I spent 5 mins this afternoon rearranging my rodeos.  You will get a good sense afterwards of what to keep!  More so than if the rodeos stay in their boxes LOL


----------



## Suncatcher

SugarMama said:


> I'm the same Fabfashion!   I love collecting these but they are living comfortably in their boxes.  Here's my collection:  all are PMs except miss anemone (MM).  I recently added a tosca PM too.



Gorgeous!  You should display them on your bags!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Rose Sakura/bougie/orange GM on RC birkin 35. A different look but a fun, don't-take-this-too-seriously look!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Rose Sakura/bougie/orange GM on RC birkin 35. A different look but a fun, don't-take-this-too-seriously look!!!


They look great together, MrsJDS!


----------



## Fabfashion

SugarMama said:


> I'm the same Fabfashion!   I love collecting these but they are living comfortably in their boxes.  Here's my collection:  all are PMs except miss anemone (MM).  I recently added a tosca PM too.


Wowza!!! I especially love the Tosca and So Black. They all look great together. May be I was asking my question on a wrong thread because the more I see the various ones, the more I love them.  It was this thread that got me in this situation in the first place. Hehe. I think my new resolution should be only one in each color.


----------



## SugarMama

Fabfashion said:


> Wowza!!! I especially love the Tosca and So Black. They all look great together. May be I was asking my question on a wrong thread because the more I see the various ones, the more I love them.  It was this thread that got me in this situation in the first place. Hehe. I think my new resolution should be only one in each color.



Hi Fabfashion.  Sorry, I should have clarified.  The tosca is not in the pic.  That's rose jaipur.  Now I need a rose Sakura and hopefully it will get rodeos out of my system.


----------



## Fabfashion

SugarMama said:


> Hi Fabfashion.  Sorry, I should have clarified.  The tosca is not in the pic.  That's rose jaipur.  Now I need a rose Sakura and hopefully it will get rodeos out of my system.


SugarMama, I'm even more envious of your collection!


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> i use the MM and PM interchangeably on b30 and b35. i find it works on both..here are some pics.
> 
> all hanging on one..don't worry i don't carry it out like this!!
> View attachment 2902814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902815
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902816



Such eye candy! Great pieces!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> Rose Sakura/bougie/orange GM on RC birkin 35. A different look but a fun, don't-take-this-too-seriously look!!!



LOVE! This is fab, *MrsJDS*!


----------



## Ladybug^^

My little collection of rodeo &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ladybug^^

Ladybug^^ said:


> My little collection of rodeo &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;



Little black baby can't wait to join the family


----------



## Ladybug^^

SugarMama said:


> I'm the same Fabfashion!   I love collecting these but they are living comfortably in their boxes.  Here's my collection:  all are PMs except miss anemone (MM).  I recently added a tosca PM too.




Sooo cute


----------



## Ladybug^^

MrsJDS said:


> Rose Sakura/bougie/orange GM on RC birkin 35. A different look but a fun, don't-take-this-too-seriously look!!!



Omg I so need Sakura sooo gorgeous


----------



## Ladybug^^

chincac said:


> i use the MM and PM interchangeably on b30 and b35. i find it works on both..here are some pics.
> 
> all hanging on one..don't worry i don't carry it out like this!!
> View attachment 2902814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902815
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902816




These are soooo amazing I so missed my celeste B 

The best pure baby sky blue


----------



## dollychic

Ladybug^^ said:


> My little collection of rodeo &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;



So amazing! 
They are so difficult to get in my country *sigh* 
I have one but Im cant wait to get more!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Ladybug^^ said:


> My little collection of rodeo &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;



*AMAZING collection Ladybug!* not little at all!


----------



## thyme

Ladybug^^ said:


> These are soooo amazing I so missed my celeste B
> 
> The best pure baby sky blue


 
thank you



Ladybug^^ said:


> My little collection of rodeo &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


 
love your stable of adorable animals..


----------



## GNIPPOHS

MrsJDS said:


> Rose Sakura/bougie/orange GM on RC birkin 35. A different look but a fun, don't-take-this-too-seriously look!!!



Like the look too *MrsJDS* will love to get a rose sakura rodeo too!



SugarMama said:


> I'm the same Fabfashion!   I love collecting these but they are living comfortably in their boxes.  Here's my collection:  all are PMs except miss anemone (MM).  I recently added a tosca PM too.



Glad to know i am not the only hoarder! Great family *SugarMama!* twins on the anemon and RJ!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

burukogepanda said:


> Sharing part of my collection along with size comparison on my bicolor Bj/Framboise B35~
> 
> View attachment 2902566





chincac said:


> i use the MM and PM interchangeably on b30 and b35. i find it works on both..here are some pics.
> 
> all hanging on one..don't worry i don't carry it out like this!!
> View attachment 2902814
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902815
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902816




Thanks for sharing ladies... *Chincac,* love your picture and bag collection


----------



## thyme

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks for sharing ladies... *Chincac,* love your picture and bag collection


 
thank you *GNIPPOHS *


----------



## urmilabaglover

perlerare said:


> Here we go for the Sterling silver Kelly watch as a lock...


What a brilliant idea!


----------



## urmilabaglover

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My two black beauties ~ love these so black Rodeo charms!


I adore the colours of your Birkins. May I ask what are they? And what leathers? 
The charms add so much playfulness to otherwise 'serious' Birkins. Really cute!


----------



## urmilabaglover

Marylu1991 said:


> I have just offered the same (look like the same) one from the London New Bond Street before X'mas. I was not expected to get it as I have attempted so hard to score a B30. The SA I known, see me a bit upset and offered me this little cute rodeo.  On the same day, I have also visited the Sloane Street Boutique and scored a Halzan bag. What a perfect match!


Match made in heaven! Enjoy both of them. And good luck for B30.


----------



## glamourbag

Everyone's Rodeo charms look so cute on their bags! I am still warming to the idea of using one but my Rose Sakura, bougainvillea, orange PM charm came in and I figured she might go well with my latest H bag. Here she is on my Rose Confetti/Rose Tyrien B. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SugarMama

glamourbag said:


> Everyone's Rodeo charms look so cute on their bags! I am still warming to the idea of using one but my Rose Sakura, bougainvillea, orange PM charm came in and I figured she might go well with my latest H bag. Here she is on my Rose Confetti/Rose Tyrien B. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910661
> View attachment 2910662



Ahhhhh!  Pretty in pink!  Love!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Ladybug^^ said:


> My little collection of rodeo &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Fabfashion

glamourbag said:


> Everyone's Rodeo charms look so cute on their bags! I am still warming to the idea of using one but my Rose Sakura, bougainvillea, orange PM charm came in and I figured she might go well with my latest H bag. Here she is on my Rose Confetti/Rose Tyrien B. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910661
> View attachment 2910662


Perfection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

glamourbag said:


> Everyone's Rodeo charms look so cute on their bags! I am still warming to the idea of using one but my Rose Sakura, bougainvillea, orange PM charm came in and I figured she might go well with my latest H bag. Here she is on my Rose Confetti/Rose Tyrien B. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910661
> View attachment 2910662



Thud. That was the sound of me falling off my chair! Beautiful, *glamourbag*, simply beautiful.


----------



## Suncatcher

glamourbag said:


> Everyone's Rodeo charms look so cute on their bags! I am still warming to the idea of using one but my Rose Sakura, bougainvillea, orange PM charm came in and I figured she might go well with my latest H bag. Here she is on my Rose Confetti/Rose Tyrien B. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910661
> View attachment 2910662



So, so picture perfect!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

glamourbag said:


> Everyone's Rodeo charms look so cute on their bags! I am still warming to the idea of using one but my Rose Sakura, bougainvillea, orange PM charm came in and I figured she might go well with my latest H bag. Here she is on my Rose Confetti/Rose Tyrien B. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910661
> View attachment 2910662



"Warming up to the idea" never looked more HAWT


----------



## glamourbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> "Warming up to the idea" never looked more HAWT





MrsJDS said:


> So, so picture perfect!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thud. That was the sound of me falling off my chair! Beautiful, *glamourbag*, simply beautiful.





Fabfashion said:


> Perfection!





SugarMama said:


> Ahhhhh!  Pretty in pink!  Love!!!



Gals! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Sending you all hugs and wishing you a great weekend!


----------



## hedgwin99

glamourbag said:


> Everyone's Rodeo charms look so cute on their bags! I am still warming to the idea of using one but my Rose Sakura, bougainvillea, orange PM charm came in and I figured she might go well with my latest H bag. Here she is on my Rose Confetti/Rose Tyrien B. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910661
> View attachment 2910662




Looking great!!!!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## bagidiotic

glamourbag said:


> Everyone's Rodeo charms look so cute on their bags! I am still warming to the idea of using one but my Rose Sakura, bougainvillea, orange PM charm came in and I figured she might go well with my latest H bag. Here she is on my Rose Confetti/Rose Tyrien B. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910661
> View attachment 2910662



Super sweet
So dreamy


----------



## GNIPPOHS

glamourbag said:


> Everyone's Rodeo charms look so cute on their bags! I am still warming to the idea of using one but my Rose Sakura, bougainvillea, orange PM charm came in and I figured she might go well with my latest H bag. Here she is on my Rose Confetti/Rose Tyrien B. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910661
> View attachment 2910662



PERFECT match *glamourbag*! Congrats and absolutely think you shd keep using it!


----------



## glamourbag

GNIPPOHS said:


> PERFECT match *glamourbag*! Congrats and absolutely think you shd keep using it!





bagidiotic said:


> Super sweet
> So dreamy





hedgwin99 said:


> Looking great!!!!&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you so much! This little guy may be hanging around!


----------



## hedgwin99

Just pickup my MM lime/meth rodeo &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> Just pickup my MM lime/meth rodeo &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914143



Very cute!


----------



## NikitaH

hedgwin99 said:


> Just pickup my MM lime/meth rodeo &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914143


GORGEOUS dear! Luv it


----------



## hedgwin99

mungoo33 said:


> Very cute!







NikitaH said:


> GORGEOUS dear! Luv it




Thank you ladies and wish u both best of luck on hunting rodeo charms too&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## hedgwin99

This is MM lime rodeo on my GP30


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> This is MM lime rodeo on my GP30
> View attachment 2914567



What a great pop of color!


----------



## hedgwin99

mungoo33 said:


> What a great pop of color!




Thank you&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## crazyforbag

Trying to grow a rodeo tree &#128515; Both PM size!! I am loving the PM size more.


----------



## hedgwin99

crazyforbag said:


> Trying to grow a rodeo tree &#128515; Both PM size!! I am loving the PM size more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915255




I'm totally agreeing with u! Pm is the best size!!


----------



## bagidiotic

crazyforbag said:


> Trying to grow a rodeo tree &#128515; Both PM size!! I am loving the PM size more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915255



Hahahhaha more fertiliser $$


----------



## crazyforbag

bagidiotic said:


> Hahahhaha more fertiliser $$




Oh yeah!! LOL


----------



## NikitaH

hedgwin99 said:


> This is MM lime rodeo on my GP30
> View attachment 2914567


Wow luv it!
Really pop color the Lime  Rodeo!


----------



## hedgwin99

Just showing comparison pictures of PM vs GM vs MM on my GP30
PM rodeo



GM rodeo



MM rodeo


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> Just showing comparison pictures of PM vs GM vs MM on my GP30
> PM rodeo
> View attachment 2915436
> 
> 
> GM rodeo
> View attachment 2915437
> 
> 
> MM rodeo
> View attachment 2915438



Thanks so much for the comparison!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hedgwin99 said:


> Just showing comparison pictures of PM vs GM vs MM on my GP30
> PM rodeo
> View attachment 2915436
> 
> 
> GM rodeo
> View attachment 2915437
> 
> 
> MM rodeo
> View attachment 2915438



Wowza, the GM rodeo is huge!!!


----------



## klynneann

glamourbag said:


> Everyone's Rodeo charms look so cute on their bags! I am still warming to the idea of using one but my Rose Sakura, bougainvillea, orange PM charm came in and I figured she might go well with my latest H bag. Here she is on my Rose Confetti/Rose Tyrien B. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910661
> View attachment 2910662



LOVE this!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hedgwin99 said:


> Just showing comparison pictures of PM vs GM vs MM on my GP30
> PM rodeo
> View attachment 2915436
> 
> 
> GM rodeo
> View attachment 2915437
> 
> 
> MM rodeo
> View attachment 2915438


Beautiful indeed!


----------



## hedgwin99

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, the GM rodeo is huge!!!



Ha ha yes... So far I have no clue what to do with the GM. I'm using it as door handle decoration &#128517;&#128517;



LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful indeed!



Thank you! Someone asked me to post comparison pictures. Since I have all three sizes I said okay &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hedgwin99 said:


> *Ha ha yes... So far I have no clue what to do with the GM. I'm using it as door handle decoration *&#128517;&#128517;
> 
> Thank you! Someone asked me to post comparison pictures. Since I have all three sizes I said okay &#128522;&#128522;



That is a GREAT idea,* hedgwin* and now I want a rodeo GM to hang on the door, too, lol.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Just bought Rodeo for my B ^^
I thought this is perfect match with candy colour B &#9825;


----------



## Little_S

Orangefanatic said:


> Just bought Rodeo for my B ^^
> 
> I thought this is perfect match with candy colour B &#9825;




Is that the one you just got from SYdney store? Gorgeous! Love the Candy B as well! You are so lucky!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Yes  R u from sydney as well?


----------



## gazalia

Got an Anemone one  today...yipeeh


----------



## Little_S

Orangefanatic said:


> Yes  R u from sydney as well?




Yes, it's hard to get one here. It's hopeless here to get a B or K


----------



## Orangefanatic

Lucky one~there was nothing else available except this Rodeo


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> Yes, it's hard to get one here. It's hopeless here to get a B or K



I know its very hard to get one. Thats why they call is magical moment when they open the orange box


----------



## Little_S

Orangefanatic said:


> Lucky one~there was nothing else available except this Rodeo




Was it on display?


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> Was it on display?



No, i asked if i can have any charm for B.


----------



## Little_S

Orangefanatic said:


> No, i asked if i can have any charm for B.



I will try my luck next time I like yours, it's perfect!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> I will try my luck next time I like yours, it's perfect!!!


R u looking for Rodeo? I can ask my SA as i will be visiting the store again in few days


----------



## Little_S

Orangefanatic said:


> R u looking for Rodeo? I can ask my SA as i will be visiting the store again in few days




Thank you Orangefanatic! I got a GM and a PM, either another pm or mm will be good, but I might need to save money for my first B or K  I just started my H collection. I will visit the store tomorrow for a maxi twilly^^


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> I will try my luck next time I like yours, it's perfect!!!


R u looking for Rodeo? I can ask my SA as i will be visiting the store again in few days


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> Thank you Orangefanatic! I got a GM and a PM, either another pm or mm will be good, but I might need to save money for my first B or K  I just started my H collection. I will visit the store tomorrow for a maxi twilly^^



So where would u put your rodeo? I think the store will be closing on sunday ^^ as my memory


----------



## Little_S

Orangefanatic said:


> So where would u put your rodeo? I think the store will be closing on sunday ^^ as my memory




I got it on my lindy  I have to wait until they reopen the waiting list. Btw, just check the website, the store opens on sunday from 11-4pm.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> I got it on my lindy  I have to wait until they reopen the waiting list. Btw, just check the website, the store opens on sunday from 11-4pm.



 i saw lindy 30 on friday. & beautiful sakura pink double sense & evelyn...beautiful colour but scared of light colour  
Oh i wish i can go there... love to cruise the  H store &#9825;
have fun & share some stories~


----------



## Trinityngng

I got a tosca one


----------



## Fabfashion

Trinityngng said:


> I got a tosca one


So adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

Orangefanatic said:


> Just bought Rodeo for my B ^^
> I thought this is perfect match with candy colour B &#9825;


This looks fab! I missed out on a lime one. Is this color still available this year?


----------



## hedgwin99

Fabfashion said:


> This looks fab! I missed out on a lime one. Is this color still available this year?




Lime yes! I just got it thru NYC Boutique two weeks ago


----------



## Fabfashion

hedgwin99 said:


> Lime yes! I just got it thru NYC Boutique two weeks ago


Great, thanks!  I'll check when I'm in Hawaii next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## boboxu

Fabfashion said:


> This looks fab! I missed out on a lime one. Is this color still available this year?



Yes, I'm getting one from my SA in pm size


----------



## Fabfashion

boboxu said:


> Yes, I'm getting one from my SA in pm size


Lucky you! Congrats!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Trinityngng said:


> I got a tosca one



Congrats !! Tosca and Anemone look very similar but I think Anemone is darker since it is purple.  They are just as precious as Bs & Ks.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Fabfashion said:


> Great, thanks!  I'll check when I'm in Hawaii next week. Fingers crossed.



This is your annual trip ?? I envy you.  Only 4% sales tax and several stores.  I need to be there. I recall you got your Iris B last year.  Good luck hunting the rodeos.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Fabfashion said:


> This looks fab! I missed out on a lime one. Is this color still available this year?



I think so. But this one was the last one from sydney store =)


----------



## Fabfashion

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is your annual trip ?? I envy you.  Only 4% sales tax and several stores.  I need to be there. I recall you got your Iris B last year.  Good luck hunting the rodeos.


I hope they may have other charms too (looking for Ladybug in particular because DD has this stuffed ladybug doll that she loves).


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Just binge read this thread filled with cute pics! I am a Kelly girl and never thought I would like the Rodeos. What's your opinion on if these little charmers would look good on box sellier kellys? Any picture would be very helpful! TIA!


----------



## gazalia

I use my rodeo with my clemence rouge H kelly. Looks cute.


----------



## gigisunsetblue

gazalia said:


> I use my rodeo with my clemence rouge H kelly. Looks cute.




Thanks, gazalia! Rouge H kelly! Such a classic beauty! Do you mind me asking what color and size rodeo do u use? TIA!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Trinityngng said:


> I got a tosca one



Congrats, *Trinityngng*. Love this tosca rodeo charm and it looks great on your Bolide.


----------



## mungoo33

Finally got my rodeo from the Boutique yesterday. I waited so long for it! Will be pairing this with my new Navy canvas Herbag..


----------



## hedgwin99

mungoo33 said:


> Finally got my rodeo from the Boutique yesterday. I waited so long for it! Will be pairing this with my new Navy canvas Herbag..




Congrats!!! Please do post a picture of this cutie on your bag[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## mungoo33

Hi Hedgwin, thank you thank you! I also want to thank you for all the encouragement to snag one of these. You are the best! Yes, i will post a picture soon! Thank you!


----------



## gazalia

It's a rodeo PM anemone and I guess it is blue izmir? Tried to post a pic but did not work..


----------



## gazalia

gigisunsetblue said:


> Thanks, gazalia! Rouge H kelly! Such a classic beauty! Do you mind me asking what color and size rodeo do u use? TIA!



Anemone with blue izmir pm.. does not match wutb the rouge H at all but the proper twilly  makes it right..


----------



## mungoo33

mungoo33 said:


> Hi Hedgwin, thank you thank you! I also want to thank you for all the encouragement to snag one of these. You are the best! Yes, i will post a picture soon! Thank you!


 

Here are the pics! The rodeo charm is sooo cute...


Fyi, the color of the rodeo is Aztec Blue.


----------



## hedgwin99

mungoo33 said:


> Here are the pics! The rodeo charm is sooo cute...
> 
> 
> Fyi, the color of the rodeo is Aztec Blue.




So cute! Especially that little bushy tail in PM rodeo!! That is one of the feature I found soo adorable in PM [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> So cute! Especially that little bushy tail in PM rodeo!! That is one of the feature I found soo adorable in PM [emoji4][emoji4]




Yes, I totally agree!


----------



## gigisunsetblue

gazalia said:


> Anemone with blue izmir pm.. does not match wutb the rouge H at all but the proper twilly  makes it right..


That combo sounds really cute! And you are absolutely right that twilly can coordinate the colors very well


----------



## bagidiotic

Ladybug^^ said:


> My little collection of rodeo &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;



These  little  cuties  are super  addictive


----------



## ianskee123

mungoo33 said:


> Here are the pics! The rodeo charm is sooo cute...
> 
> 
> Fyi, the color of the rodeo is Aztec Blue.



This is so cute  very cute rodeo!
Btw, are you using 2 pcs of twilly for your herbag or just one?


----------



## mungoo33

ianskee123 said:


> This is so cute  very cute rodeo!
> Btw, are you using 2 pcs of twilly for your herbag or just one?



Thanks!! I only had to use one twilly for the handle! Hope this helps.


----------



## hedgwin99

mungoo33 said:


> Thanks!! I only had to use one twilly for the handle! Hope this helps.




My rodeo pickup @ H NJ failed! Apparently there was a "switch" at the stock room. My MM somehow became GM.... Oh well[emoji21][emoji21]


----------



## jennyliu87

Presenting my new rodeo MM with matching picotin 22


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> My rodeo pickup @ H NJ failed! Apparently there was a "switch" at the stock room. My MM somehow became GM.... Oh well[emoji21][emoji21]



Omg! I think it happens everywhere! The same thing happened to me at Chanel in the past..I hope they will make it up to you by finding you one pronto. I would have been quite upset, considering you took a trip just to pick up..hope you saw some wonderful things there though...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jennyliu87 said:


> Presenting my new rodeo MM with matching picotin 22
> 
> View attachment 2929000



OMG, how adorable is this combination? I am in awe, *Jenny*!


----------



## mungoo33

jennyliu87 said:


> Presenting my new rodeo MM with matching picotin 22
> 
> View attachment 2929000



Love this! Thanks for posting...I hope to hunt down one of these rodeos .


----------



## luckylove

jennyliu87 said:


> Presenting my new rodeo MM with matching picotin 22
> 
> View attachment 2929000



OMG... This is so adorable!!


----------



## SandySummer

jennyliu87 said:


> Presenting my new rodeo MM with matching picotin 22
> 
> View attachment 2929000



Adorable!


----------



## ianskee123

mungoo33 said:


> Thanks!! I only had to use one twilly for the handle! Hope this helps.




Thanks  also, is yours the rubis and navy herbag combo? Do you find that the red suede flakes get it the navy body too much? How do you dust it off?

Thanks again


----------



## mungoo33

ianskee123 said:


> Thanks  also, is yours the rubis and navy herbag combo? Do you find that the red suede flakes get it the navy body too much? How do you dust it off?
> 
> Thanks again



Yes it believe it is the rubis and navy herbag. I am not that bothered with the flakes and it doesn't really flake too much . I think if there is a lot, you can use a cloth to gently wipe it off. I also tend to use dust clothes to clean the insides of my bags because they collect quite a lot of lint! Hope this helps.


----------



## ianskee123

mungoo33 said:


> Yes it believe it is the rubis and navy herbag. I am not that bothered with the flakes and it doesn't really flake too much . I think if there is a lot, you can use a cloth to gently wipe it off. I also tend to use dust clothes to clean the insides of my bags because they collect quite a lot of lint! Hope this helps.


Thank you. Sure helped a lot!


----------



## carlinha

jennyliu87 said:


> Presenting my new rodeo MM with matching picotin 22
> 
> View attachment 2929000



super adorable pairing!!  congrats *jennyliu*!!


----------



## vivelebag

jennyliu87 said:


> Presenting my new rodeo MM with matching picotin 22
> 
> View attachment 2929000




Perfect for spring!


----------



## mungoo33

Just a fyi...the flagship boutique on Madison Avenue in NYC has the Blue Aztec and Lime Rodeo in PM size. I also saw a GM Blue Aztec one as well.


----------



## bagidiotic

mungoo33 said:


> Just a fyi...the flagship boutique on Madison Avenue in NYC has the Blue Aztec and Lime Rodeo in PM size. I also saw a GM Blue Aztec one as well.



Hurry up
Those rodeo lovers
Rare  sight on display


----------



## AZPurseGirl

jennyliu87 said:


> Presenting my new rodeo MM with matching picotin 22
> 
> View attachment 2929000


This is a gorgeous combination!!!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jennyliu87 said:


> Presenting my new rodeo MM with matching picotin 22
> 
> View attachment 2929000



What a perfect combo !!


----------



## NikitaH

Just Scored this Rodeo today with help from Lovely tpf's member here, introducing my (MM) Rose Stocking/Rose Jaipur/Rough H Rodeo! I'm so happy!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

NikitaH said:


> Just Scored this Rodeo today with help from Lovely tpf's member here, introducing my (MM) Rose Stocking/Rose Jaipur/Rough H Rodeo! I'm so happy!!!




Yay yay yay! Congrats! Hope many more to come ur way [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## agneau88

NikitaH said:


> Just Scored this Rodeo today with help from Lovely tpf's member here, introducing my (MM) Rose Stocking/Rose Jaipur/Rough H Rodeo! I'm so happy!!!




Congrats! That's a lovely color.


----------



## NikitaH

hedgwin99 said:


> Yay yay yay! Congrats! Hope many more to come ur way [emoji4][emoji4]


Thank you hedgwin99, you're the best! 

Thanks Agneau88, it is lovely color combo! These cuties are very addictive!


----------



## mungoo33

NikitaH said:


> Just Scored this Rodeo today with help from Lovely tpf's member here, introducing my (MM) Rose Stocking/Rose Jaipur/Rough H Rodeo! I'm so happy!!!




Gosh we are rodeo twins! I just got one today too lol! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## NikitaH

mungoo33 said:


> Gosh we are rodeo twins! I just got one today too lol! Congrats and enjoy!


Yay cool! Congrats too.


----------



## mungoo33

NikitaH said:


> Yay cool! Congrats too.



Thank you! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## LVsister

mungoo33 said:


> Here are the pics! The rodeo charm is sooo cute...
> 
> 
> Fyi, the color of the rodeo is Aztec Blue.



Mungoo, the aztec Blue is a very Nice color! BTW we are bag/itemtwins  My (only) two H bags are also the Herbag & Halzan and I also bought the same twilly and a rodeo Pm. But all in other colors (except for the Halzan)...So it was double the fun to see your pictures in here


----------



## LVsister

jennyliu87 said:


> Presenting my new rodeo MM with matching picotin 22
> 
> View attachment 2929000



Jennyliu87, your bag & rodeo are a divine combo!!! Hope I will be able to find something in the beautiful rose sakura too...Congrats!


----------



## mungoo33

LVsister said:


> Mungoo, the aztec Blue is a very Nice color! BTW we are bag/itemtwins  My (only) two H bags are also the Herbag & Halzan and I also bought the same twilly and a rodeo Pm. But all in other colors (except for the Halzan)...So it was double the fun to see your pictures in here



Oh thank you and  that is too funny! We have the same taste lol! I am trying so hard to not collect the rodeo charms but it is so difficult to resist .


----------



## LVsister

mungoo33 said:


> Oh thank you and  that is too funny! We have the same taste lol! I am trying so hard to not collect the rodeo charms but it is so difficult to resist .



Well you are sure lucky with yours  I only got one after month's waiting and you r right, it is hard not to want more of those cuties


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mungoo33 said:


> oh thank you and  that is too funny! We have the same taste lol! *i am trying so hard to not collect the rodeo charms but it is so difficult to resist* .





lvsister said:


> well you are sure lucky with yours  i only got one after month's waiting and you r right, *it is hard not to want more of those cuties *:d



+2, this.


----------



## sparklelisab

Ladies, I have said before that I thought the Rodeos were dumb, overpriced puffy nothin's and now, I can't get enough.  My prize girl!!  Black Beauty!!


----------



## hedgwin99

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, I have said before that I thought the Rodeos were dumb, overpriced puffy nothin's and now, I can't get enough.  My prize girl!!  Black Beauty!!




+1 once u start u can't stop collecting these cutie toy [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, I have said before that I thought the Rodeos were dumb, overpriced puffy nothin's and now, I can't get enough.  My prize girl!!  Black Beauty!!




Congrats, lisa! Love your Black Beauty.


----------



## elliesaurus

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, I have said before that I thought the Rodeos were dumb, overpriced puffy nothin's and now, I can't get enough.  My prize girl!!  Black Beauty!!




Love!!!


----------



## freshie2096

I am so thrilled to have those two babies in my collection! 
Gee, They are so hard to find but worth the waiting ^_^
Thanks for letting me share. 



Both are pm size.


----------



## hedgwin99

freshie2096 said:


> I am so thrilled to have those two babies in my collection!
> 
> Gee, They are so hard to find but worth the waiting ^_^
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are pm size.




Cute! And these r addictive!


----------



## bagidiotic

freshie2096 said:


> I am so thrilled to have those two babies in my collection!
> Gee, They are so hard to find but worth the waiting ^_^
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are pm size.



Super cute right


----------



## freshie2096

hedgwin99 said:


> Cute! And these r addictive!



Yes they are! I am so in love ^_^
Now I want more~


----------



## freshie2096

bagidiotic said:


> Super cute right



Too cute to refuse ^_^


----------



## Fabfashion

freshie2096 said:


> I am so thrilled to have those two babies in my collection!
> Gee, They are so hard to find but worth the waiting ^_^
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are pm size.


They're so cute! Congrats!


----------



## freshie2096

Fabfashion said:


> They're so cute! Congrats!



Thank you! 
I know I should settle with what I've got, but my heart is keep telling me < I WANT MORE >!
And I don't need more really,  just want more ^.^


----------



## NikitaH

freshie2096 said:


> I am so thrilled to have those two babies in my collection!
> Gee, They are so hard to find but worth the waiting ^_^
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are pm size.


I love those cuties!!! Adorable. Congrats!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

freshie2096 said:


> I am so thrilled to have those two babies in my collection!
> Gee, They are so hard to find but worth the waiting ^_^
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are pm size.



Congrats *freshie2096!* you got *two great* colors!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, I have said before that I thought the Rodeos were dumb, overpriced puffy nothin's and now, I can't get enough.  My prize girl!!  Black Beauty!!



Congrats *sparklelisab!* on your rare black beauty! they are puffy, cute and probably overpriced but we cannot get enough of them!!


----------



## freshie2096

NikitaH said:


> I love those cuties!!! Adorable. Congrats!



Thank you hun! ^_^


----------



## freshie2096

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats *freshie2096!* you got *two great* colors!!



Thank you ^_^


----------



## freshie2096

I'm taking my babies out for drive today  \^.^/



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bagidiotic

freshie2096 said:


> I'm taking my babies out for drive today  \^.^/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Have a happy  day
Safe drive 
They're cute


----------



## freshie2096

bagidiotic said:


> Have a happy  day
> Safe drive
> They're cute



Thank you hun!
Have a great weekend^.^


----------



## hedgwin99

my lime family completed [emoji111]&#65039;[emoji111]&#65039;


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 2957186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lime family completed [emoji111]&#65039;[emoji111]&#65039;




Yay, you got it finally! Congrats


----------



## bagidiotic

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 2957186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lime family completed [emoji111]&#65039;[emoji111]&#65039;



Haha
Papa mama and jr
Lets go galloping


----------



## NikitaH

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 2957186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lime family completed [emoji111]&#65039;[emoji111]&#65039;


They are so cute!!!!


----------



## emayer

burukogepanda said:


> Sharing part of my collection along with size comparison on my bicolor Bj/Framboise B35~
> 
> View attachment 2902566


loving your collection


----------



## carebearz

New to this! Can I know the average price for these in 
Paris? Thanks!


----------



## LoveXIII

These are so cute, Cant Walt to get mine


----------



## burukogepanda

emayer said:


> loving your collection


Thank you so much emayer~


----------



## modernmystery

These charms are so cute! Even though I've been told they resemble my little pony lol

Here's mine!


----------



## Powder Puff

My stable &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## hedgwin99

Powder Puff said:


> My stable [emoji5]&#65039;




Amazing stable! But I gotta say your personalize handbag case to awesome!![emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Powder Puff said:


> My stable &#9786;&#65039;



You have enough Rodeos for a few polo teams, *Powder Puff* and I love the way that you have organized your bags.


----------



## bagidiotic

Powder Puff said:


> My stable &#9786;&#65039;



Majestic  luxury  stable


----------



## mimi 123

Powder Puff said:


> My stable &#9786;&#65039;


Nice collection!


----------



## mungoo33

Powder Puff said:


> My stable &#9786;&#65039;



Gorgeous rodeo collection and beautiful showcase of handbags...like a little boutique I'm sure!! So lovely!!


----------



## Kkho

Adding my SO black rodeo to my collection. Yippee ..


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2969789
> View attachment 2969794
> 
> 
> Adding my SO black rodeo to my collection. Yippee ..



Impressive Kkho 
Must be lots of hard work  there lol


----------



## Kkho

bagidiotic said:


> Impressive Kkho
> Must be lots of hard work  there lol




Not too bad bagidiotic. The charms are not as popular in Germany as in Asia so my SA offers it to me quite easily.


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> Not too bad bagidiotic. The charms are not as popular in Germany as in Asia so my SA offers it to me quite easily.



Lucky you 
Rainbow  stable
You're  so right 
Asia every damn things also tough 
Nightmare haha


----------



## Powder Puff

hedgwin99 said:


> Amazing stable! But I gotta say your personalize handbag case to awesome!![emoji106]&#127995;


Thanks for your sweet comments Hedgwin!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> You have enough Rodeos for a few polo teams, *Powder Puff* and I love the way that you have organized your bags.


Thanks VigeeLeBrun, your comment about the polos teams made me laugh out loud!



bagidiotic said:


> Majestic  luxury  stable


Thanks Bagidiotic &#9786;&#65039;



mimi 123 said:


> Nice collection!


Thanks Mimi!



mungoo33 said:


> Gorgeous rodeo collection and beautiful showcase of handbags...like a little boutique I'm sure!! So lovely!!


Thanks all, it's just a small display case I designed. 1/8 belongs to DH &#128513;


----------



## Missymarieloves

Hi to all, am new to tpf but a big lover of Hermes 
Thanks to all the lovely rodeo pics. 
Not sure if this is the right place to post this question.
I have been trying to get a rodeo in SG store but it looks like it is not gonna happen.
I am contemplating to buy from reseller but am worried that it is fake. May I have some advise? Anything I should look out for?

TIA


----------



## bagidiotic

Missymarieloves said:


> Hi to all, am new to tpf but a big lover of Hermes
> Thanks to all the lovely rodeo pics.
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this question.
> I have been trying to get a rodeo in SG store but it looks like it is not gonna happen.
> I am contemplating to buy from reseller but am worried that it is fake. May I have some advise? Anything I should look out for?
> 
> TIA




Hi
Welcome to h tpf
Afaik  rodeo are all kept in the back in sg
They wont sell you unless
Gd relationship  or regular  spender and vip
You needto build  profile 
As for reseller 
I dont dare to buy things online too expensive  for h 
Too many fake going around 
However
Those with shop and will issue  receipt 
You  can  try
At least I feel more assured


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2969789
> View attachment 2969794
> 
> 
> Adding my SO black rodeo to my collection. Yippee ..



*Kkho*, your Rodeo collection is as impressive as your K collection. Well done!!!


----------



## Kkho

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kkho*, your Rodeo collection is as impressive as your K collection. Well done!!!




Thank you so much Vigee!


----------



## excalibur

Missymarieloves said:


> Hi to all, am new to tpf but a big lover of Hermes
> Thanks to all the lovely rodeo pics.
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this question.
> I have been trying to get a rodeo in SG store but it looks like it is not gonna happen.
> I am contemplating to buy from reseller but am worried that it is fake. May I have some advise? Anything I should look out for?
> 
> TIA




I once bought a charm from this buyer on eBay. If you're comfortable buying online, this one comes with original receipt. 
http://r.ebay.com/TaYBAj


----------



## bagidiotic

excalibur said:


> I once bought a charm from this buyer on eBay. If you're comfortable buying online, this one comes with original receipt.
> http://r.ebay.com/TaYBAj



Edit your  posting
Think cannot  do this here
Mistikat will come soon


----------



## WilliamLion

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2969789
> View attachment 2969794
> 
> 
> Adding my SO black rodeo to my collection. Yippee ..



What an impressive collection you have!!


----------



## bagidiotic

[QUOTE=bagidiotic;28478528


----------



## Missymarieloves

Thank you bagidiotic!
Originally wanted to purchase from a reseller. Looks like I have to think twice.


----------



## bagidiotic

Missymarieloves said:


> Thank you bagidiotic!
> Originally wanted to purchase from a reseller. Looks like I have to think twice.



Welcome  my dear
Do some research
Secondary  market may be a gd option
However  buy locally avoid oversea seller
I am sure there are reputable sellers  in your area
Any disputes  easier to sort out 
Rodeo gd size gd color are still commanding high prices
Nowadays  anything  can copy
From goods to box to ribbon to dustbag to receipt
Scary
Haha


----------



## papertiger

Between a Black MM (HUGE) and an Anemone PM I chose this one:

My purple pony


----------



## Mycc

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2969789
> View attachment 2969794
> 
> 
> Adding my SO black rodeo to my collection. Yippee ..




Nice collection Kkho! May I ask what size ur black rodeo n Kelly is?


----------



## Kkho

Sorry Mycc for the late reply but I didn't see your post until now.
It's K32 and the rodeo is MM.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2969789
> View attachment 2969794
> 
> 
> Adding my SO black rodeo to my collection. Yippee ..



Cute rodeos galloping across.  Love the blue Aztec.


----------



## Mycc

Kkho said:


> Sorry Mycc for the late reply but I didn't see your post until now.
> It's K32 and the rodeo is MM.




Thank you Kkho! They look great together! I just got the black GM but haven't put it on my K35 I'm worried the GM would look too big!


----------



## hedgwin99

I just to post this listing I came across in e*ay

Holy moly! Talk about greedy! I hope no one ever buys from this person ever!


----------



## excalibur

hedgwin99 said:


> I just to post this listing I came across in e*ay
> 
> Holy moly! Talk about greedy! I hope no one ever buys from this person ever!
> View attachment 3006943


It was sold on May 13 for $1750 and now it's being listed again? Maybe the sale didn't go through
$1750 is already crazy high


----------



## papertiger

hedgwin99 said:


> I just to post this listing I came across in e*ay
> 
> Holy moly! Talk about greedy! I hope no one ever buys from this person ever!
> View attachment 3006943



It shows you how silly this all is. Although the black are very photogenic and I was sorely tempted to take both, IMHO the colours make the features stand out more and show the workmanship. Everyone has their favourite of course but the madness makes me back away


----------



## Fabfashion

I took a screen shot of this to proof to myself I wasn't hallucinating. It showed up on Apr 20th on H.com US but when I clicked on it, it disappeared.


----------



## excalibur

Fabfashion said:


> I took a screen shot of this to proof to myself I wasn't hallucinating. It showed up on Apr 20th on H.com US but when I clicked on it, it disappeared.


Yupp I saw that too! The MM is quite big though even on B35 imo.


----------



## nadineluv

Fabfashion said:


> I took a screen shot of this to proof to myself I wasn't hallucinating. It showed up on Apr 20th on H.com US but when I clicked on it, it disappeared.




Wow. Quick thinking on the screen shot. Would love an all black rodeo charm. [emoji6]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> I took a screen shot of this to proof to myself I wasn't hallucinating. It showed up on Apr 20th on H.com US but when I clicked on it, it disappeared.



That was fast thinking, *FabF* and only about a month ago. Have mine but would have double-dipped.


----------



## Mycc

May I have your expert advice whether the rodeo looks too big in proportion? TIA!


----------



## HPassion

I think black on black is not as obvious and look very nice.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mycc said:


> View attachment 3007659
> 
> May I have your expert advice whether the rodeo looks too big in proportion? TIA!



looks nice over your black K.


----------



## Ccc1

Mycc said:


> View attachment 3007659
> 
> May I have your expert advice whether the rodeo looks too big in proportion? TIA!


I think it looks great. I like the black on black look. May I ask the size of your beautiful K & the rodeo? TIA


----------



## nadineluv

Mycc said:


> View attachment 3007659
> 
> May I have your expert advice whether the rodeo looks too big in proportion? TIA!




Love this! [emoji106][emoji122][emoji6]


----------



## Fabfashion

Mycc said:


> View attachment 3007659
> 
> May I have your expert advice whether the rodeo looks too big in proportion? TIA!


Love this! Looks perfect.


----------



## Mycc

HPassion said:


> I think black on black is not as obvious and look very nice.







chkpfbeliever said:


> looks nice over your black K.







Ccc1 said:


> I think it looks great. I like the black on black look. May I ask the size of your beautiful K & the rodeo? TIA







nadineluv said:


> Love this! [emoji106][emoji122][emoji6]







Fabfashion said:


> Love this! Looks perfect.




Thank you so much for your kind comments! Ccc1 it's a 35 with a GM size rodeo [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## NikitaH

Holly Cow!!!! Anyone ever buy anything from this seller on Tradesy? LOL
Talking about greedy $10,020.00
Yes you read it right, Ten Thousand!


----------



## MASEML

NikitaH said:


> Holly Cow!!!! Anyone ever buy anything from this seller on Tradesy? LOL
> Talking about greedy $10,020.00
> Yes you read it right, Ten Thousand!



Agreed, ridiculous asking price. She does offer monthly installments for the mere price of nearly 2 PM rodeos per installment.

Eta: was it sold? There's a "sold" in the header.


----------



## bagidiotic

NikitaH said:


> Holly Cow!!!! Anyone ever buy anything from this seller on Tradesy? LOL
> Talking about greedy $10,020.00
> Yes you read it right, Ten Thousand!



Wow my god really  unbelievable  pricing for a charm


----------



## maplemoose

Possibly a typo ? You can get a bag for that much, a good one.


----------



## kellyhsieh

does anyone know abt the retail price on a MM rodeo in US? I just bought a black MM size rodeo from a friend of mine for $1200 USD.....


----------



## nadineluv

kellyhsieh said:


> does anyone know abt the retail price on a MM rodeo in US? I just bought a black MM size rodeo from a friend of mine for $1200 USD.....




Somewhere around $500. $1200 seems quite high.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kellyhsieh said:


> does anyone know abt the retail price on a MM rodeo in US? I just bought a black MM size rodeo from a friend of mine for $1200 USD.....




Hopefully you bought a SO black Rodeo charm for that price, *kelly*.


----------



## papertiger

Mycc said:


> View attachment 3007659
> 
> May I have your expert advice whether the rodeo looks too big in proportion? TIA!



It does look big, but I'm seeing very large charms around ATM


----------



## mungoo33

kellyhsieh said:


> does anyone know abt the retail price on a MM rodeo in US? I just bought a black MM size rodeo from a friend of mine for $1200 USD.....



Omg- it is just unbelievable how much people charge for a rodeo! I guess if you do not have a hermes near you, it is impossible to get one. Maybe worth doing some traveling to get one.


----------



## kellyhsieh

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hopefully you bought a SO black Rodeo charm for that price, *kelly*.



I am not sure it's a so black but it does indeed look black~


----------



## WilliamLion

mungoo33 said:


> Omg- it is just unbelievable how much people charge for a rodeo! I guess if you do not have a hermes near you, it is impossible to get one. Maybe worth doing some traveling to get one.



My local sales told me it's harder to get a rodeo than to get a b/k...I'm not sure whether it's true or not. I'm always wanting to get one but never succeed in local or travelling.


----------



## hedgwin99

WilliamLion said:


> My local sales told me it's harder to get a rodeo than to get a b/k...I'm not sure whether it's true or not. I'm always wanting to get one but never succeed in local or travelling.




If you are around NYC.. I heard if you r lucky you can score rodeo charms as walk in thru Madison H


----------



## WilliamLion

hedgwin99 said:


> If you are around NYC.. I heard if you r lucky you can score rodeo charms as walk in thru Madison H



Thank you for your info. I will definitely try my luck next time when I'm in New York!


----------



## aanniewong

kellyhsieh said:


> does anyone know abt the retail price on a MM rodeo in US? I just bought a black MM size rodeo from a friend of mine for $1200 USD.....


Hi I just purchased the Rodeo MM in anemone purple/Izmir blue/natural Milo lambskin off the USA Hermes website for $510, plus tax and shipping it amounted to $589.63  It was a fluke, as I just popped in to check if the site had it and lo presto, I had to run upstairs to my bedroom to get my wallet and check out with my card   Between discovery and checkout, it was about 8 mins top, the whole time my heart was palpitating like crazy, so scared that when I press the button to purchase, the message that it was no longer available will pop up nearly gave me a heart attack!  So it will be here next week woohoo


----------



## Ccc1

aanniewong said:


> Hi I just purchased the Rodeo MM in anemone purple/Izmir blue/natural Milo lambskin off the USA Hermes website for $510, plus tax and shipping it amounted to $589.63  It was a fluke, as I just popped in to check if the site had it and lo presto, I had to run upstairs to my bedroom to get my wallet and check out with my card   Between discovery and checkout, it was about 8 mins top, the whole time my heart was palpitating like crazy, so scared that when I press the button to purchase, the message that it was no longer available will pop up nearly gave me a heart attack!  So it will be here next week woohoo


Congrats! Come you please tell me where do they list the Rodeo Charm in the H.com? TIA


----------



## aanniewong

Ccc1 said:


> Congrats! Come you please tell me where do they list the Rodeo Charm in the H.com? TIA


Thank you thank you )  It pops up as Rodeo charms under : Leather
                                                                                        - Bags & Luggage
                                                                                          - accessories
I think you can still see it there but when you click on Rodeo charms, it doesn't direct you to page because I bought it   I learnt from past mistake, waited a minutes too long when the so black came on the site, then that was gone, so this time I had to grab it...  crazy over Rodeo, that would be moi.


----------



## aanniewong

aanniewong said:


> Thank you thank you )  It pops up as Rodeo charms under : Leather
> - Bags & Luggage
> - accessories
> I think you can still see it there but when you click on Rodeo charms, it doesn't direct you to page because I bought it   I learnt from past mistake, waited a minutes too long when the so black came on the site, then that was gone, so this time I had to grab it...  crazy over Rodeo, that would be moi.


Apologies, it should be Leather, Bags & Luggage, women, accessories.  Not the general Accessories category.


----------



## Ccc1

aanniewong said:


> Apologies, it should be Leather, Bags & Luggage, women, accessories.  Not the general Accessories category.


Your comment is so cute about it won't direct me to the page because you bought it LOL. I already have the Anemone Rodeo charm but mine is the PM size.  I just didn't know they have it in H.com You'll love it. Congrats again


----------



## aanniewong

Lol!  Oh yes, I am a frequent popper at the site   Thank you!  Oh blessed are you, I am hoping to get a PM soon, greedy me.  Have an awesome weekend!  





Ccc1 said:


> Your comment is so cute about it won't direct me to the page because you bought it LOL. I already have the Anemone Rodeo charm but mine is the PM size.  I just didn't know they have it in H.com You'll love it. Congrats again


----------



## excalibur

aanniewong said:


> Lol!  Oh yes, I am a frequent popper at the site   Thank you!  Oh blessed are you, I am hoping to get a PM soon, greedy me.  Have an awesome weekend!


I almost bought it, clicked "purchase" and it went through, but I changed my mind. It's way too big for me. I guess it went to your cart lol.


----------



## bagidiotic

aanniewong said:


> Hi I just purchased the Rodeo MM in anemone purple/Izmir blue/natural Milo lambskin off the USA Hermes website for $510, plus tax and shipping it amounted to $589.63  It was a fluke, as I just popped in to check if the site had it and lo presto, I had to run upstairs to my bedroom to get my wallet and check out with my card   Between discovery and checkout, it was about 8 mins top, the whole time my heart was palpitating like crazy, so scared that when I press the button to purchase, the message that it was no longer available will pop up nearly gave me a heart attack!  So it will be here next week woohoo



Haha
Fast fingers winner
Championship


----------



## aanniewong

excalibur said:


> I almost bought it, clicked "purchase" and it went through, but I changed my mind. It's way too big for me. I guess it went to your cart lol.


  Phew lucky me!  I am thinking of overwhelming my gold picotin 18 with it.  I know my kids will want to touch it all the time, my girl might think it's one of those many ponies under the My Little Pony series


----------



## aanniewong

bagidiotic said:


> Haha
> Fast fingers winner
> Championship


Plus a strong heart and cool headedness to see the transaction through, all hard work hee


----------



## excalibur

aanniewong said:


> Phew lucky me!  I am thinking of overwhelming my gold picotin 18 with it.  I know my kids will want to touch it all the time, my girl might think it's one of those many ponies under the My Little Pony series


Lol
Congrats to you! I've already had the exact color but in pm. I couldn't really justify having 2 horses in purple &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## HAddicted

WilliamLion said:


> My local sales told me it's harder to get a rodeo than to get a b/k...I'm not sure whether it's true or not. I'm always wanting to get one but never succeed in local or travelling.


If you can stop by... I see them quite frequently in the Chicago store. I have gotten three in the last 6 months. Just need a so black now.


----------



## mungoo33

HAddicted said:


> If you can stop by... I see them quite frequently in the Chicago store. I have gotten three in the last 6 months. Just need a so black now.



Oh so awesome! Have you seen a rode sakura one? Thank you!


----------



## blueberryjam

aanniewong said:


> Hi I just purchased the Rodeo MM in anemone purple/Izmir blue/natural Milo lambskin off the USA Hermes website for $510, plus tax and shipping it amounted to $589.63  It was a fluke, as I just popped in to check if the site had it and lo presto, I had to run upstairs to my bedroom to get my wallet and check out with my card   Between discovery and checkout, it was about 8 mins top, the whole time my heart was palpitating like crazy, so scared that when I press the button to purchase, the message that it was no longer available will pop up nearly gave me a heart attack!  So it will be here next week woohoo



Congratulations: 
That was a very exciting account! 
Best to memorize the details of your credit card for future speedy purchases!


----------



## aanniewong

blueberryjam said:


> Congratulations:
> That was a very exciting account!
> Best to memorize the details of your credit card for future speedy purchases!


Ahahahah scared that I will do more damage this way, the sudden exercise is much needed


----------



## WilliamLion

HAddicted said:


> If you can stop by... I see them quite frequently in the Chicago store. I have gotten three in the last 6 months. Just need a so black now.



WOW!! That's amazing!!


----------



## HAddicted

mungoo33 said:


> Oh so awesome! Have you seen a rode sakura one? Thank you!


 I have not seen one, but that doesn't mean that they haven't had the color. If you're visiting, just ask and see what surprise they may offer.


----------



## Lindy36

I bought my very first Rodeo in blue jean today.  The SA kindly brought it out from the back of the store to show me and I fell in love with that gorgeous soft pony immediately.  She has a black tail and royal blue saddle and is going to look adorable on my Garden Party as soon as I work out the right way to attach her.


----------



## WilliamLion

Lindy36 said:


> I bought my very first Rodeo in blue jean today.  The SA kindly brought it out from the back of the store to show me and I fell in love with that gorgeous soft pony immediately.  She has a black tail and royal blue saddle and is going to look adorable on my Garden Party as soon as I work out the right way to attach her.



Is it blue jean not blue lin??? Anyway I love light shade of blue and am waiting to get one light blue rodeo of mine. Big congrats!!!


----------



## beanybaker

Would be grateful for opinions on this Rodeo!,, really wanted a twilly but felt lucky to be offered this. Hadn't wanted one before but actually like it, however the colour isn't really me, what do you think?


----------



## Fabfashion

beanybaker said:


> Would be grateful for opinions on this Rodeo!,, really wanted a twilly but felt lucky to be offered this. Hadn't wanted one before but actually like it, however the colour isn't really me, what do you think?


Love it! Goes really well with the bag. I've been wanting this color rodeo to go with my bags in prune and raisin.


----------



## periogirl28

beanybaker said:


> Would be grateful for opinions on this Rodeo!,, really wanted a twilly but felt lucky to be offered this. Hadn't wanted one before but actually like it, however the colour isn't really me, what do you think?



It's not my colour either, I would pass and wait for another colour which appeals more. And trust me, it works if you have a regular SA.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

beanybaker said:


> Would be grateful for opinions on this Rodeo!,, really wanted a twilly but felt lucky to be offered this. Hadn't wanted one before but actually like it, however the colour isn't really me, what do you think?



*beanybaker*, I kind of love this color rodeo charm, it really pops! I would keep it and get another color, too.


----------



## mungoo33

beanybaker said:


> Would be grateful for opinions on this Rodeo!,, really wanted a twilly but felt lucky to be offered this. Hadn't wanted one before but actually like it, however the colour isn't really me, what do you think?



Beautiful combo !


----------



## beanybaker

Fabfashion said:


> Love it! Goes really well with the bag. I've been wanting this color rodeo to go with my bags in prune and raisin.





periogirl28 said:


> It's not my colour either, I would pass and wait for another colour which appeals more. And trust me, it works if you have a regular SA.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *beanybaker*, I kind of love this color rodeo charm, it really pops! I would keep it and get another color, too.



Thank you soooo much for your comments, They get 1 delivery a week and this was the only rodeo they received so I felt lucky she saved it for me. It's on hold for me for a week so I can make my mind up. They seem to be in demand and in such shot supply.... Almost feel ungrateful


----------



## papertiger

beanybaker said:


> Would be grateful for opinions on this Rodeo!,, really wanted a twilly but felt lucky to be offered this. Hadn't wanted one before but actually like it, however the colour isn't really me, what do you think?



Well, the colour looks great with this bag


----------



## NewBe

beanybaker said:


> Thank you soooo much for your comments, They get 1 delivery a week and this was the only rodeo they received so I felt lucky she saved it for me. It's on hold for me for a week so I can make my mind up. They seem to be in demand and in such shot supply.... Almost feel ungrateful



do you mind sharing how much the rodeo charm going for now?  is this a PM?  the color is beautiful!


----------



## Lindy36

I love the bright colour, especially against the raisin.  Is it PM size?  The Rodeo I purchased yesterday looks a bit larger in comparison.


----------



## beanybaker

NewBe said:


> do you mind sharing how much the rodeo charm going for now?  is this a PM?  the color is beautiful!



Yes it's the PM, as I have reserved the rodeo and haven't paid for it I don't actually know the price..... I didn't ask


----------



## birkin10600

My SA just texted me this cute rodeo she reserved for me. It's mm size. Been waiting for this color for almost a year now. I am on cloud nine.


----------



## hedgwin99

birkin10600 said:


> My SA just texted me this cute rodeo she reserved for me. It's mm size. Been waiting for this color for almost a year now. I am on cloud nine.




Wow! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow! Congrats!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## mungoo33

birkin10600 said:


> My SA just texted me this cute rodeo she reserved for me. It's mm size. Been waiting for this color for almost a year now. I am on cloud nine.


Gorgeous and congrats! I hope to score a pm size through my sa soon!


----------



## birkin10600

mungoo33 said:


> Gorgeous and congrats! I hope to score a pm size through my sa soon!



Thank you! Hope you will get your pm sooner. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mungoo33

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you! Hope you will get your pm sooner. Fingers crossed for you!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lindy36

Ooooh the Pink is so beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## Ethengdurst

birkin10600 said:


> My SA just texted me this cute rodeo she reserved for me. It's mm size. Been waiting for this color for almost a year now. I am on cloud nine.



That is sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin10600 said:


> My SA just texted me this cute rodeo she reserved for me. It's mm size. Been waiting for this color for almost a year now. I am on cloud nine.



*birkin*, love the rose sakura rodeo and am patiently waiting for this one! Congrats.


----------



## beanybaker

birkin10600 said:


> My SA just texted me this cute rodeo she reserved for me. It's mm size. Been waiting for this color for almost a year now. I am on cloud nine.



I would luv this colour.... Congrats


----------



## perlerare

I can't resist and post my one and only Rodeo....in action !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

perlerare said:


> I can't resist and post my one and only Rodeo....in action !




That birdie and that black rodeo belong together! LOVE.


----------



## perlerare

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That birdie and that black rodeo belong together! LOVE.



Thank you , Dear !


----------



## Suzie

perlerare said:


> I can't resist and post my one and only Rodeo....in action !



Gorgeous photo, this is the only one I want but I guess they are like hens teeth.


----------



## perlerare

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous photo, this is the only one I want but I guess they are like hens teeth.



I bought it last year.
I guess the fact I was not really interested in it motivated my SA to push me


----------



## Suzie

I bet you are happy now that she or he pushed you to get one. I really didn't care for them and now I am in love and I can't get one!

It's always the way, isn't it! I love, love the black but a red one would be good too.


----------



## PurseBagDiva

beanybaker said:


> Would be grateful for opinions on this Rodeo!,, really wanted a twilly but felt lucky to be offered this. Hadn't wanted one before but actually like it, however the colour isn't really me, what do you think?



It's not my colour either but it does look lovely on the raisin


----------



## Lynntqy

birkin10600 said:


> My SA just texted me this cute rodeo she reserved for me. It's mm size. Been waiting for this color for almost a year now. I am on cloud nine.



This is so cute!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Lindy36 said:


> Ooooh the Pink is so beautiful.  Congratulations!





Ethengdurst said:


> That is sooo cute! Congrats!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *birkin*, love the rose sakura rodeo and am patiently waiting for this one! Congrats.





beanybaker said:


> I would luv this colour.... Congrats





Lynntqy said:


> This is so cute!!!



Thank you gorgeous ladies! Hope you will all get your cute rodeo soon. H Angel did you hear me?


----------



## Lynntqy

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you gorgeous ladies! Hope you will all get your cute rodeo soon. H Angel did you hear me?



Haha! Hopefully your words will come true!!!!


----------



## Lindy36

Thankyou birkin10600 

I do have a blue Rodeo but your special fairy was kind to me today. Our local Hermes store is closing down, I went to say goodbye and good luck to the ladies, and came home with a new Garden Party.


----------



## nadineluv

Love my grigri rodeo charm!! [emoji237] 
Just got it today. I now understand the charm madness!! Haha! [emoji6]


----------



## Lindy36

nadineluv said:


> Love my grigri rodeo charm!! [emoji237]
> Just got it today. I now understand the charm madness!! Haha! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3043453



Ooooh, gorgeous colour.  I love it.


----------



## blueberryjam

nadineluv said:


> Love my grigri rodeo charm!! [emoji237]
> Just got it today. I now understand the charm madness!! Haha! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3043453



That is a gorgeous Kelly you have there! The rodeo is icing on the cake!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nadineluv said:


> Love my grigri rodeo charm!! [emoji237]
> Just got it today. I now understand the charm madness!! Haha! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3043453





blueberryjam said:


> That is a gorgeous Kelly you have there! The rodeo is icing on the cake!



That is a gorgeous K, *nadine* and I concur the rodeo is just icing on the proverbial cake. Love the anemone and bleu izmir CW, congrats.


----------



## nadineluv

Lindy36 said:


> Ooooh, gorgeous colour.  I love it.







blueberryjam said:


> That is a gorgeous Kelly you have there! The rodeo is icing on the cake!




Thank you Lindy36 & blueberry jam!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] this rodeo charm thing is crazy! I'm addicted!


----------



## nadineluv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That is a gorgeous K, *nadine* and I concur the rodeo is just icing on the proverbial cake. Love the anemone and bleu izmir CW, congrats.




Thanks so much VigeeLeBrun!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## excalibur

nadineluv said:


> Love my grigri rodeo charm!! [emoji237]
> Just got it today. I now understand the charm madness!! Haha! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3043453


Nice rodeo!
U got it at the boutique? Lucky you!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

nadineluv said:


> Love my grigri rodeo charm!! [emoji237]
> Just got it today. I now understand the charm madness!! Haha! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3043453



Congrats *nadineluv...* highly addictive, hope you get a second one soon!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

I love Rodeo and other H charms and was hoping to add at least one to my small collection during a recent trip to Europe.  I really want an all black PM or MM Rodeo.  I visited all 3 Paris stores, duty free in CDG airport, Copenhagen store and duty free in airport there, and Harrods (didn't have time to hit the other London stores).  Not one charm was available


----------



## NewBe

nadineluv said:


> Love my grigri rodeo charm!! [emoji237]
> Just got it today. I now understand the charm madness!! Haha! [emoji6]
> View attachment 3043453



sorry for off the topic.  is yours a box in black color 28cm?  thanks.


----------



## nadineluv

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats *nadineluv...* highly addictive, hope you get a second one soon!




Lol!! I just did!! [emoji15][emoji6]


----------



## nadineluv

NewBe said:


> sorry for off the topic.  is yours a box in black color 28cm?  thanks.




Hi NewBe! It's a 32cm retourne, retournes are tad smaller then the sellier style. Hence why it looks like a 28.


----------



## NewBe

nadineluv said:


> Hi NewBe! It's a 32cm retourne, retournes are tad smaller then the sellier style. Hence why it looks like a 28.



got it. thanks


----------



## GNIPPOHS

nadineluv said:


> Lol!! I just did!! [emoji15][emoji6]



 what color? Reveal pls!


----------



## nadineluv

GNIPPOHS said:


> what color? Reveal pls!




I actually added 2 more [emoji15] 
Would love an all black one next [emoji13][emoji6]


----------



## blueberryjam

nadineluv said:


> I actually added 2 more [emoji15]
> Would love an all black one next [emoji13][emoji6]
> View attachment 3048691



Your rodeo family has grown!


----------



## nadineluv

blueberryjam said:


> Your rodeo family has grown!




It has!! I would love an all black ... But I doubt I will get one [emoji19] chances are pretty slim to nothing & Ebay prices are a little out of control.


----------



## blueberryjam

nadineluv said:


> It has!! I would love an all black ... But I doubt I will get one [emoji19] chances are pretty slim to nothing & Ebay prices are a little out of control.



Frequent, gentle reminders to your SA will help 
I have a serious case of black box envy!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

nadineluv said:


> I actually added 2 more [emoji15]
> Would love an all black one next [emoji13][emoji6]
> View attachment 3048691



Love love love *nadineluv!* congrats! the all black rodeo is super cool, colorful ones are more fun... Hope you get one soon!


----------



## NikitaH

I'm in Love with this cutie! Just scored PM Tosca Rodeo with help from lovely tpf member. You know who you are. Thank you so much!


----------



## hedgwin99

NikitaH said:


> I'm in Love with this cutie! Just scored PM Tosca Rodeo with help from lovely tpf member. You know who you are. Thank you so much!




Congrats! Another cute addition to ur stable [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## NikitaH

hedgwin99 said:


> Congrats! Another cute addition to ur stable [emoji4][emoji4]


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lindy36

nadineluv said:


> I actually added 2 more [emoji15]
> Would love an all black one next [emoji13][emoji6]
> View attachment 3048691



Ohh, your trio looks amazing together.


----------



## birkin10600

Another text message from my sweet SA, rodeo pm in blue lagoon, blue Izmir and bougainvillea. Can't wait to see it irl!


----------



## nadineluv

birkin10600 said:


> Another text message from my sweet SA, rodeo pm in blue lagoon, blue Izmir and bougainvillea. Can't wait to see it irl!




Love that color! Haven't seen that yet! Lucky you!


----------



## birkin10600

nadineluv said:


> Love that color! Haven't seen that yet! Lucky you!



Thank you! I just picked it up today and I love the pop color of lagoon.


----------



## birkin10600

Here's the modeling photos of the blue lagoon rodeo charm pm hanging on the birkin30. Hope this help on deciding what color and size to get.


----------



## NikitaH

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the modeling photos of the blue lagoon rodeo charm pm hanging on the birkin30. Hope this help on deciding what color and size to get.


Awwwww that's a Hot color for summer!  Congrats


----------



## theorangebox1

Wow I haven't seen this charm color combo either! Good thing you bought it!


----------



## theorangebox1

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the modeling photos of the blue lagoon rodeo charm pm hanging on the birkin30. Hope this help on deciding what color and size to get.




Wow I haven't seen this charm color combo either! Good thing you bought it! And your Birkins are gorgeous! [emoji179]


----------



## LadySummerRose

Hi ladies I already have an anemone rodeo but I was also offered a tosca.. On first look it looks similar to me.. Do u think I should just get it? Or maybe I should skip and wait for another colour ?


----------



## Ethengdurst

I'd just get it.... &#128521;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LadySummerRose said:


> Hi ladies I already have an anemone rodeo but I was also offered a tosca.. On first look it looks similar to me.. Do u think I should just get it? Or maybe I should skip and wait for another colour ?



Yes, just get it, *LadySummerRose*! Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadySummerRose said:


> Hi ladies I already have an anemone rodeo but I was also offered a tosca.. On first look it looks similar to me.. Do u think I should just get it? Or maybe I should skip and wait for another colour ?


I agree that anemone and Tosca are similar....The colors on the rodeo trims are very different though. If you plan on collecting Rodeos then I'd say just get it.... otherwise, I'd ask for a diff color like LAGOON or rose sukura or SO black!  That one is soooooo amazing! Also Blue Aztec and lime are great.... well, they all are hahahahahah I'm no help. I buy every rodeo I see hahahahahahah


----------



## NewBe

any one knows the price for PM rodeo charm in the U.S. and Europe?


----------



## nadineluv

Ok so I found an over priced GM all black rodeo charm on fashionphile. I was very underwhelmed. I love my colored ones soooooo much more!!! [emoji171][emoji172][emoji170][emoji169][emoji175] plus the GM looks too big for my liking. So back it will go. I really think the all black rodeo is over rated. For the price it should be perfect for me! I think if I got the pm at regular price from an H boutique, I would definitely keep. Anyhow... For those of you interested I'm sending back the GM all black rodeo to fashionphile ... Should be available late next week [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## LadySummerRose

Israeli_Flava said:


> I agree that anemone and Tosca are similar....The colors on the rodeo trims are very different though. If you plan on collecting Rodeos then I'd say just get it.... otherwise, I'd ask for a diff color like LAGOON or rose sukura or SO black!  That one is soooooo amazing! Also Blue Aztec and lime are great.... well, they all are hahahahahah I'm no help. I buy every rodeo I see hahahahahahah




Dear IF!

After giving up on tosca, I manage to snag 3 in total... Blue Aztec, lagoon and rose Sakura from diff stores

did I wanna kick myself for giving it up? Yes! But oh well!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadySummerRose said:


> Dear IF!
> 
> After giving up on tosca, I manage to snag 3 in total... Blue Aztec, lagoon and rose Sakura from diff stores
> 
> did I wanna kick myself for giving it up? Yes! But oh well!



Don't kick yourself hunny... I think you have a fabulous variety with what you have now!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NewBe said:


> any one knows the price for PM rodeo charm in the U.S. and Europe?



US is $430


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nadineluv said:


> I actually added 2 more [emoji15]
> Would love an all black one next [emoji13][emoji6]
> View attachment 3048691



Gorgeous Rodeo show!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nadineluv said:


> Ok so I found an over priced GM all black rodeo charm on fashionphile. I was very underwhelmed. I love my colored ones soooooo much more!!! [emoji171][emoji172][emoji170][emoji169][emoji175] plus the GM looks too big for my liking. So back it will go. I really think the all black rodeo is over rated. For the price it should be perfect for me! I think if I got the pm at regular price from an H boutique, I would definitely keep. Anyhow... For those of you interested I'm sending back the GM all black rodeo to fashionphile ... Should be available late next week [emoji6][emoji8]



I completely understand what you are saying. When rodeos were first launched I was offered many MMs and never fell in love with them. THEN I was offered PM and I haven't stopped buying them up every time I am offered. Bottom line: Size matters


----------



## NewBe

Israeli_Flava said:


> US is $430



thanks.
btw, what color & leather is birkin in your profile pic?  does it get dirty easily?  thanks and sorry to be off the topic.


----------



## nadineluv

Israeli_Flava said:


> I completely understand what you are saying. When rodeos were first launched I was offered many MMs and never fell in love with them. THEN I was offered PM and I haven't stopped buying them up every time I am offered. Bottom line: Size matters




Lol!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; love the "bottom line" [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NewBe said:


> thanks.
> btw, what color & leather is birkin in your profile pic?  does it get dirty easily?  thanks and sorry to be off the topic.



Hi dear, my birkin is Soufre Epsom. I have had this bag for over 2 years maybe even 3 years now and wear her VERY often... no dirt  The color is fabulous!   Just need to be careful with Epsom as if it scratches, it can't be fixed like other leathers... but Epsom takes color SO WELL!!!


----------



## pcil

Just put labels on all my accesories and thought I take pics of my rodeo collections. I think I can buy another bag instead LOL! They're just so cute!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

pcil said:


> Just put labels on all my accesories and thought I take pics of my rodeo collections. I think I can buy another bag instead LOL! They're just so cute!!!
> 
> View attachment 3065266



 soooo cute! I am still hunting for some of these that are missing in my collection too.


----------



## allyrae

pcil said:


> Just put labels on all my accesories and thought I take pics of my rodeo collections. I think I can buy another bag instead LOL! They're just so cute!!!
> 
> View attachment 3065266




You've got quite a gorgeous stable!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

pcil said:


> Just put labels on all my accesories and thought I take pics of my rodeo collections. I think I can buy another bag instead LOL! They're just so cute!!!
> 
> View attachment 3065266



 great collection! Which is your fave?


----------



## pcil

yodaling1 said:


> soooo cute! I am still hunting for some of these that are missing in my collection too.





allyrae said:


> You've got quite a gorgeous stable!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!! It takes a lot of time effort and $$ to get all of them LOL



GNIPPOHS said:


> great collection! Which is your fave?



The lime pm is my favorite!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pcil said:


> Just put labels on all my accesories and thought I take pics of my rodeo collections. I think I can buy another bag instead LOL! They're just so cute!!!
> 
> View attachment 3065266



WOWZERS! Ok so I just thought about  something... do we have a complete list of the Rodeos that have been released to date??

P, I think you should start it off since u have most of them (or all of them) already


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOWZERS! Ok so I just thought about  something... do we have a complete list of the Rodeos that have been released to date??
> 
> P, I think you should start it off since u have most of them (or all of them) already




I thought I read once someone posted a list, but can't remember where. These are what I remembered:
- orange
- fire red
- blue de malta
- lime
- blue azteque
- anemone
- blue electric
- blue lin
- rose sakura
- black
- rose jaipur/fauve
- rose jaipur/rose shocking
- blue lagoon

I'm sure I missed something, feel free to add to the list!!


----------



## bags to die for

Rubis
Tosca
Malachite


----------



## pcil

Updated list, added from bags to die for:

- orange
- rubis
- blue de malta
- lime
- blue azteque
- anemone
- blue electric
- blue lin
- rose sakura
- black
- rose jaipur/fauve
- rose jaipur/rose shocking
- blue lagoon
- tosca
- malachite


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Orange??? Hmmm never seen that one...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Updated list of ones I know:




- lime/fauve/menthe
- blue azteque/fauve/blue electric
- anemone/orange/blue izmir
- rose sakura/orange/rose juiper
- black on black on black hahahaha
- rose jaipur/rose shocking/rouge H
- blue lagoon/bougainvillea/blue izmir
- anemone/fauve/blue Izmir
- blue lin/black/blue electric


----------



## LadySummerRose

Israeli_Flava said:


> Updated list of ones I know:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lime/fauve/menthe
> - blue azteque/fauve/blue electric
> - anemone/orange/blue izmir
> - rose sakura/orange/rose juiper
> - black on black on black hahahaha
> - rose jaipur/rose shocking/rouge H
> - blue lagoon/bougainvillea/blue izmir
> - anemone/fauve/blue Izmir
> - blue lin/black/blue electric




Hi dear I think the one with orange and blue izmir maybe Tosca not anemone because that's the reason I rejected it  cause it looks like anemone but I only discovered it's not after saying bye to it.. I maybe wrong tho.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadySummerRose said:


> Hi dear I think the one with orange and blue izmir maybe Tosca not anemone because that's the reason I rejected it  cause it looks like anemone but I only discovered it's not after saying bye to it.. I maybe wrong tho.



Yes u r right... I was sleepy my bad


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Updated list of ones I know:




- lime/fauve/menthe
- blue azteque/fauve/blue electric
- tosca/orange/blue izmir
- rose sakura/orange/rose juiper
- black on black on black hahahaha
- rose jaipur/rose shocking/rouge H
- blue lagoon/bougainvillea/blue izmir
- anemone/fauve/blue Izmir
- blue lin/black/blue electric


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Updated list of ones I know:
> 
> 
> - lime/fauve/menthe
> - blue azteque/fauve/blue electric
> - tosca/orange/blue izmir
> - rose sakura/orange/rose juiper
> - black on black on black hahahaha
> - rose jaipur/rose shocking/rouge H
> - blue lagoon/bougainvillea/blue izmir
> - anemone/fauve/blue Izmir
> - blue lin/black/blue electric



Wowza, *IF*, you are on top of these Rodeo charms ~ never knew there were so many colors! Thanks for the list.


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> Updated list of ones I know:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lime/fauve/menthe
> - blue azteque/fauve/blue electric
> - tosca/orange/blue izmir
> - rose sakura/orange/rose juiper
> - black on black on black hahahaha
> - rose jaipur/rose shocking/rouge H
> - blue lagoon/bougainvillea/blue izmir
> - anemone/fauve/blue Izmir
> - blue lin/black/blue electric




You're so detailed!!! Orange is one of the first three that came out with rubis and blue de malta.


----------



## periogirl28

pcil said:


> You're so detailed!!! Orange is one of the first three that came out with rubis and blue de malta.



Yup my first Rodeo was the Orange one I found as a walk in customer. Back when it wasn't crazy reseller prices and general madness.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pcil said:


> You're so detailed!!! Orange is one of the first three that came out with rubis and blue de malta.





periogirl28 said:


> Yup my first Rodeo was the Orange one I found as a walk in customer. Back when it wasn't crazy reseller prices and general madness.



Can you please post a pic? what are the 3 colors on it???? I never saw it


----------



## periogirl28

Sure! Here you go. I think it's Orange with Sanguine and Fauve? I didn't really take note of what it said on the receipt. I thought this was a really classic Hermes combination so I bought him!


----------



## purselover888

periogirl28 said:


> Sure! Here you go. I think it's Orange with Sanguine and Fauve? I didn't really take note of what it said on the receipt. I thought this was a really classic Hermes combination so I bought him!
> View attachment 3066761



Wow never seen that one before, I don't think


----------



## LadySummerRose

So pretty!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Sure! Here you go. I think it's Orange with Sanguine and Fauve? I didn't really take note of what it said on the receipt. I thought this was a really classic Hermes combination so I bought him!
> View attachment 3066761



This is one of my favorites.


----------



## pcil

periogirl28 said:


> Sure! Here you go. I think it's Orange with Sanguine and Fauve? I didn't really take note of what it said on the receipt. I thought this was a really classic Hermes combination so I bought him!
> View attachment 3066761



You're making me regretting letting this one go!!  This is so pretty! I gave it away to my friend thinking that since it's orange it would be easier to find. Apparently not!!


----------



## NewBe

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi dear, my birkin is Soufre Epsom. I have had this bag for over 2 years maybe even 3 years now and wear her VERY often... no dirt  The color is fabulous!   Just need to be careful with Epsom as if it scratches, it can't be fixed like other leathers... but Epsom takes color SO WELL!!!




thank you so much.  the color is beautiful!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

periogirl28 said:


> Sure! Here you go. I think it's Orange with Sanguine and Fauve? I didn't really take note of what it said on the receipt. I thought this was a really classic Hermes combination so I bought him!
> View attachment 3066761


Gorgeous red


----------



## emayer

periogirl28 said:


> Yup my first Rodeo was the Orange one I found as a walk in customer. Back when it wasn't crazy reseller prices and general madness.


the orange combo is so pretty. i got a lime/fauve/menthe in M earlier this year in Norway. They had two more in different colours at that time but i didnt make a big deal out of it. Until i saw how much the resellers are selling them for  It's almost impossible to find one at the boutiques. i'm currently looking for the blue lin/black/blue electric in PM


----------



## palmbeachpink

TankerToad said:


> And now further counterpoint to so much written above:
> A true very recent personal experience:
> I was wearing my red MM rodeo on my new Black Box Kelly (Yes I know, how could I??) to an important political/military meeting. Those who know me know I am very conservative. In this meeting I was in a dark suit, dark hose and pumps. I was only woman present. The leader of this meeting, a well-known European politico asked about my rodeo on my Kelly  just prior to the conference start in the reception area. He was fascinated by it and loved it and said his wife would just love something like that. Knowing of course these little ponies were not to be found easily in Europe I took it off my bag and gave it to him to give his wife. He was delighted, wrapped it in paper and put it in briefcase, did not even trust his aide to take it. This mans wife is rather famous in her own right and I received a gracious note from her today. She was thrilled.
> So if you catch a lovely European woman with a red rodeo MM on her bag (may not be a Hermes bag) you will know how she came about it.
> And so now I search for another red MM rodeo. It is more likely I will find another than she ever could have found one.
> Hermes reaching across political differences, across oceans and different cultures.
> Much like this Forum.



every time i see a rodeo, years after reading TT's story here, i still think of how kind + thoughtful this was! 

btw, there were PM + MM's in anemone/fauve/bleu izzie @ H Greenwich recently....

really need a lagon rodeo (don't we all?!?) haven't been keeping up much but is lagon making any appearances? thx girls!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Updated list of ones I know:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lime/fauve/menthe
> - blue azteque/fauve/blue electric
> - tosca/orange/blue izmir
> - rose sakura/orange/rose juiper
> - black on black on black hahahaha
> - rose jaipur/rose shocking/rouge H
> - blue lagoon/bougainvillea/blue izmir
> - anemone/fauve/blue Izmir
> - blue lin/black/blue electric



thanks for list IF! which color's are you hunting btw? xx


----------



## bobocute

Finally I purchased my very first Redeo charm to match one of my Birkin bags when I went shopping at Beverly H store 2 weeks ago.  It's cute ! ATTACH]3071496[/ATTACH]


----------



## hedgwin99

Just sharing how crazy rodeo prices are on eBay


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> Just sharing how crazy rodeo prices are on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073417
> View attachment 3073418
> View attachment 3073419
> View attachment 3073420



Omg! I am speechless!


----------



## LadyCupid

hedgwin99 said:


> Just sharing how crazy rodeo prices are on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073417
> View attachment 3073418
> View attachment 3073419
> View attachment 3073420



I saw these too and think the seller is either crazy to price these so high or there is a pricing error since the seller is in Japan??


----------



## emayer

yodaling1 said:


> I saw these too and think the seller is either crazy to price these so high or there is a pricing error since the seller is in Japan??




Maybe it's supposed to be in Japanese yen [emoji13] haha just kidding


----------



## WilliamLion

hedgwin99 said:


> Just sharing how crazy rodeo prices are on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073417
> View attachment 3073418
> View attachment 3073419
> View attachment 3073420



these prices are ridiculous!!


----------



## Mariapia

No comment![emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## sleepykitten

I saw that pink rodeo charm going for $6000, was coming here to post it! I guess it's been discovered lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Au...780?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea1b38d54


----------



## maplemoose

I am completely puzzled by this seller. Over $6K for a Evelyne and picotin ? Completely confused...


----------



## NewBe

emayer said:


> Maybe it's supposed to be in Japanese yen [emoji13] haha just kidding



ditto.  but then it would be a steal.  maybe the seller meant to put in another currency.


----------



## HauteFashionDia

pursecrzy said:


> I like these bag charms but to me they look like Christmas Tree ornaments, not something I'd put on a bag.
> 
> What do you think?


LOL...not christimas tree ornaments...HONEY ITS A BIRKIN!!!!!!!!! hahaha i understand you plight thought, certain charms are cuter than others!


----------



## calisnoopy

Just wanted to double check, does  anyone know the price of the GM rodeo charm in the US? 

Thanks


----------



## pcil

calisnoopy said:


> Just wanted to double check, does  anyone know the price of the GM rodeo charm in the US?
> 
> Thanks



It's $600 before tax


----------



## Suzie

bobocute said:


> Finally I purchased my very first Redeo charm to match one of my Birkin bags when I went shopping at Beverly H store 2 weeks ago.  It's cute ! ATTACH]3071496[/ATTACH]



We are twins, I bought this today.


----------



## Suzie

The SA told me that they don't get many and they are being discontinued, is this the case?


----------



## Suzie

I really wanted a black one (but they are like hens teeth) or a red but I figured I would take what they had.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Suzie said:


> We are twins, I bought this today.





Suzie said:


> The SA told me that they don't get many and they are being discontinued, is this the case?



Congrats *Suzie!* another twin here... Sure hope these cute little things are not being discontinued!


----------



## bags to die for

No Suzie, they are not being discontinued. I've heard this from the managers who went to podium.


----------



## Lollipop15

Suzie said:


> We are twins, I bought this today.



Me too! I bought my first rodeo charm a few days ago. So cute!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Lollipop15 said:


> Me too! I bought my first rodeo charm a few days ago. So cute!



*Congrats!! Probably not the last *


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> No Suzie, they are not being discontinued. I've heard this from the managers who went to podium.



Sometimes I think we know more than the people who work there!


----------



## bagidiotic

Suzie said:


> We are twins, I bought this today.



Congrats  suzie first rodeo 
Btw it's not  discontinued  still on going according  to my sm
Hopefully you will  find your so black


----------



## bagidiotic

Lollipop15 said:


> Me too! I bought my first rodeo charm a few days ago. So cute!



Yes very cute indeed


----------



## Lollipop15

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Congrats!! Probably not the last *





bagidiotic said:


> Yes very cute indeed



Thank you ladies!


----------



## bags to die for

Suzie said:


> Sometimes I think we know more than the people who work there!



My SA s all hate (lol) that I'm usually right and know more than they do from tpf. They do have black rodeos in Aust because I have one! Keep crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Suzie

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats  suzie first rodeo
> Btw it's not  discontinued  still on going according  to my sm
> Hopefully you will  find your so black



Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> My SA s all hate (lol) that I'm usually right and know more than they do from tpf. They do have black rodeos in Aust because I have one! Keep crossing my fingers for you.



Thank you sweetie, unfortunately I doubt I would get one as I am not a VIP.


----------



## Suzie

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats *Suzie!* another twin here... Sure hope these cute little things are not being discontinued!



Apparently not, that is what the male SA told me, not sure why? Maybe they should ask if they do not know.


----------



## Suzie

Lollipop15 said:


> Me too! I bought my first rodeo charm a few days ago. So cute!



Congrats, another twin with me.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Does anyone know the price of the PM rodeo charm in the US?


----------



## addisonshopper

pcil said:


> It's $600 before tax


 Hey how are you ? I was worried about you haven't seen you post on IG in a awhile.. hope all is well


----------



## tonkamama

I read thru the entire thread and only found few GM Rodeos.  I am not much cute leather animal charm person, but since I have one (probably the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie...:buttercup:

Here is my GM Tosca on my B35.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

tonkamama said:


> I read thru the entire thread and only found few GM Rodeos.  I am not much cute leather animal charm person, but since I have one (probably the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie...:buttercup:
> 
> Here is my GM Tosca on my B35.  Thanks for letting me share.



Thanks for sharing *tonkamama* there really are not enough "modelling" pics for the gm


----------



## tonkamama

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks for sharing *tonkamama* there really are not enough "modelling" pics for the gm



Thank you GNIPPOHS ~ this thread is so helpful, hope to see more GM on here.  I like it gives such different look...  sure has its own unique attitude.


----------



## clydekiwi

Do they ever sell these on hermes.com i want one


----------



## hedgwin99

clydekiwi said:


> Do they ever sell these on hermes.com i want one




To be honest your best off calling H Madison or develop a relationship with a SA at H boutique to have them reserve for u. I know H Madison will have them in stock. If u ask at the right time the inventory is available they will offer to u.


----------



## clydekiwi

hedgwin99 said:


> To be honest your best off calling H Madison or develop a relationship with a SA at H boutique to have them reserve for u. I know H Madison will have them in stock. If u ask at the right time the inventory is available they will offer to u.




Im not close to a boutique and they wont ship leather goods as that as what i was told. Thanks. I keep checking the website


----------



## hermes_obsessed

My home store has (or at least had last week) two in stock; GM and PM. I've never owned one before and they're definitely on the list! Is it rude to ask to purchase both/is there a limit on them like the two bag a year rule? Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

hermes_obsessed said:


> My home store has (or at least had last week) two in stock; GM and PM. I've never owned one before and they're definitely on the list! Is it rude to ask to purchase both/is there a limit on them like the two bag a year rule? Thank you!



If displayed  or being offered  just buy 
However  if hidden how did you know their stocks
That you have to see your connection  with  them


----------



## hermes_obsessed

bagidiotic said:


> If displayed  or being offered  just buy
> However  if hidden how did you know their stocks
> That you have to see your connection  with  them



Not hidden, they were in a window display but I just went by, they're not there anymore so they probably sold. I have a pretty decent relationship with my SM so I would like to believe (nothing to back this up though) that if I asked I could probably have one found for me.


----------



## SugarMama

Picked her up from the boutique today: PM in feu/cornaline/fauve.


----------



## Rami00

hedgwin99 said:


> Just sharing how crazy rodeo prices are on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073417
> View attachment 3073418
> View attachment 3073419
> View attachment 3073420


 


mungoo33 said:


> Omg! I am speechless!


 
What?!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holly cow....


----------



## WilliamLion

SugarMama said:


> Picked her up from the boutique today: PM in feu/cornaline/fauve.



Such a vivid color combination!


----------



## soxx

Sharing my 1st PM rodeo! Didnt expect it to be about the size of a name card.


----------



## DesigningStyle

SugarMama said:


> Picked her up from the boutique today: PM in feu/cornaline/fauve.



Cute color combo!  At King of Prussia?


----------



## soxx

PM rodeo on PM evelyne


----------



## Ethengdurst

soxx said:


> PM rodeo on PM evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118836



Adorable!


----------



## PennyD2911

My first Rodeo charm [emoji4]. 
I'm waiting for shipping conformation from h.com on the PM in RJ/Rouge H/Rose Shocking I purchased yesterday. 
These little horses are addicting. LOL


----------



## Applefull

Does the rodeo charm still available in h.com? 




Looking for the ff:
Olga or breloque charm
Rodeo charm in mm size (any color)


----------



## LadyCupid

Applefull said:


> Does the rodeo charm still available in h.com?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the ff:
> Olga or breloque charm
> Rodeo charm in mm size (any color)



The rodeos come and go in a blink of an eye. Have to,stalk the site really hard in order to be able to score one. Do you live nearby an H store? 

Olga or breloque charms are discontinued I believe. You might be able to find these on sites like evilbay but the price is quite high due to the high demand. Good luck dear


----------



## bagidiotic

PennyD2911 said:


> My first Rodeo charm [emoji4].
> I'm waiting for shipping conformation from h.com on the PM in RJ/Rouge H/Rose Shocking I purchased yesterday.
> These little horses are addicting. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131617



Yes
You will get hooked haha


----------



## tulipenny

I
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I wanna get this rodeo to match my bag.  what's this Color or style called? And how $ is it ? Thanks


----------



## LadyCupid

tulipenny said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna get this rodeo to match my bag.  what's this Color or style called? And how $ is it ? Thanks



That rodeo is in lagoon color, 

Rodeo comes in 3 sizes from small to large (PM, MM and GM). PM I think is $430, MM maybe $500 ish and GM $600? For your Birkin 30, I think the smallest PM rodeo would be cutest on it.


----------



## Applefull

yodaling1 said:


> The rodeos come and go in a blink of an eye. Have to,stalk the site really hard in order to be able to score one. Do you live nearby an H store?
> 
> Olga or breloque charms are discontinued I believe. You might be able to find these on sites like evilbay but the price is quite high due to the high demand. Good luck dear[/QUO
> 
> Will try my luck on your suggested site then! Gracias


----------



## clydekiwi

What is the quickest way to find the rodeo on the website? Search button?


----------



## Icyss

Rodeo MM Vs PM. Blue Azteque & Anemone on my B30[emoji4]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Icyss said:


> Rodeo MM Vs PM. Blue Azteque & Anemone on my B30[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181645



Very pretty pic, love the pop of BA against your b!


----------



## cathiey83

Have a question- my friend got me a Rodeo MM (my first rodeo) - however there's a bend in the front leg. See pic, although it's not that obvious in the pic, but there's definitely no cotton stuffing around that area (maybe that's the cause of it?) is this normal? And in the box it doesn't have the rodeo card, I wonder if this's a return at the store - should I return it? Any advice would be great ... Thanks!


----------



## dhankhim

cathiey83 said:


> Have a question- my friend got me a Rodeo MM (my first rodeo) - however there's a bend in the front leg. See pic, although it's not that obvious in the pic, but there's definitely no cotton stuffing around that area (maybe that's the cause of it?) is this normal? And in the box it doesn't have the rodeo card, I wonder if this's a return at the store - should I return it? Any advice would be great ... Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182388




honestly. it's normal. I've seen many with lots of creases fresh from the store. if it's gonna bother you take it in and talk to your SA or SM. they are so rare in my city's small boutique especially in the smaller sizes. I just picked up my blue malta/poppy rodeo PM yesterday which I have been waiting for about a month. if your boutique gets them in frequently then maybe return it and wait for a new one or a new color. there's some pretty amazing colors coming out for a/w 2015.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cathiey83 said:


> Have a question- my friend got me a Rodeo MM (my first rodeo) - however there's a bend in the front leg. See pic, although it's not that obvious in the pic, but there's definitely no cotton stuffing around that area (maybe that's the cause of it?) is this normal? And in the box it doesn't have the rodeo card, I wonder if this's a return at the store - should I return it? Any advice would be great ... Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182388



Totally normal.


----------



## cathiey83

dhankhim said:


> honestly. it's normal. I've seen many with lots of creases fresh from the store. if it's gonna bother you take it in and talk to your SA or SM. they are so rare in my city's small boutique especially in the smaller sizes. I just picked up my blue malta/poppy rodeo PM yesterday which I have been waiting for about a month. if your boutique gets them in frequently then maybe return it and wait for a new one or a new color. there's some pretty amazing colors coming out for a/w 2015.




Thanks!! Good to know --- yea I have been waiting for one for a long time -- so keeping it =)


----------



## cathiey83

Israeli_Flava said:


> Totally normal.




Thanks!


----------



## NewBe

Marylu1991 said:


> I have just offered the same (look like the same) one from the London New Bond Street before X'mas. I was not expected to get it as I have attempted so hard to score a B30. The SA I known, see me a bit upset and offered me this little cute rodeo.  On the same day, I have also visited the Sloane Street Boutique and scored a Halzan bag. What a perfect match!



May I ask what size is your Rodeo?  Thanks


----------



## dhankhim

holy smokes!! look at this new combo. I'm dying!!


----------



## dhankhim

I thought this was the best new combo. tracking this little guy down like a hawk!!


----------



## mimi 123

dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3184938
> 
> I thought this was the best new combo. tracking this little guy down like a hawk!!


These two are so sweet! Oh boy, I am debating if I should take the plunge to get it from the bay.


----------



## LadyCupid

dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3184937
> 
> holy smokes!! look at this new combo. I'm dying!!



These two look so good! I hope I can find them too


----------



## bagidiotic

dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3184937
> 
> holy smokes!! look at this new combo. I'm dying!!











dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3184938
> 
> I thought this was the best new combo. tracking this little guy down like a hawk!!



Hot hot!!!


----------



## NewBe

dhankhim said:


> honestly. it's normal. I've seen many with lots of creases fresh from the store. if it's gonna bother you take it in and talk to your SA or SM. they are so rare in my city's small boutique especially in the smaller sizes. I just picked up my blue malta/poppy rodeo PM yesterday which I have been waiting for about a month. if your boutique gets them in frequently then maybe return it and wait for a new one or a new color. there's some pretty amazing colors coming out for a/w 2015.



I have a silly question.  Does the store know how many Rodeos they will receive each month or season?  Does the store ordered specific color in advance or it more like a surprise from Paris that sends randomly depending on its mood?  Thanks


----------



## princess621

SugarMama said:


> Picked her up from the boutique today: PM in feu/cornaline/fauve.




Wow she is so cute! I would love this color!


----------



## dhankhim

NewBe said:


> I have a silly question.  Does the store know how many Rodeos they will receive each month or season?  Does the store ordered specific color in advance or it more like a surprise from Paris that sends randomly depending on its mood?  Thanks




my SA told me the store never knows what they are going to receive in the shipments. the rodeos are such a hot commodity in my city that they are divided up amongst all the SA's. then the SA decides which of their clients will receive one this shipment and so forth. I have been very lucky so far but my ultimate holy grail rodeo still alludes me. I guess I will have to continue to stare and hope I get the call soon. patiently waiting.........


----------



## NewBe

dhankhim said:


> my SA told me the store never knows what they are going to receive in the shipments. the rodeos are such a hot commodity in my city that they are divided up amongst all the SA's. then the SA decides which of their clients will receive one this shipment and so forth. I have been very lucky so far but my ultimate holy grail rodeo still alludes me. I guess I will have to continue to stare and hope I get the call soon. patiently waiting.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185065
> View attachment 3185066




Thanks so much.


----------



## cavalla

dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3184937
> 
> holy smokes!! look at this new combo. I'm dying!!





dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3184938
> 
> I thought this was the best new combo. tracking this little guy down like a hawk!!



such happly colors!! Congrats!


----------



## Whispercrest

I wonder if anyone would reveal the prices of the Rodeos.  
They are so cute, but as with everything H, I bet are a handsome price?


----------



## ShyShy

Do you know the colors for this combo?


----------



## ShyShy

dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3184938
> 
> I thought this was the best new combo. tracking this little guy down like a hawk!!



Sorry, I forgot to select quote in my previous response. Do you happen to know what color combo the pink rodeo charm is in?


----------



## dhankhim

ShyShy said:


> Sorry, I forgot to select quote in my previous response. Do you happen to know what color combo the pink rodeo charm is in?




it's rose azalea and poppy orange. the red I'm unsure of. it looks like rouge casaque.


----------



## ShyShy

dhankhim said:


> it's rose azalea and poppy orange. the red I'm unsure of. it looks like rouge casaque.



Thanks!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

dhankhim said:


> View attachment 3184938
> 
> I thought this was the best new combo. tracking this little guy down like a hawk!!



This one and the Blue Izmir one are the best color combo in my opinion.  This is going to be so hard to find in the US except for warmer climates.


----------



## forever132

dhankhim said:


> it's rose azalea and poppy orange. the red I'm unsure of. it looks like rouge casaque.




The red is actually red indian


----------



## NewBe

Are Rodeo charm's color seasonal?  For example they only make certain color for that year/season, once it is sold out, Paris will not make the combination again.   If is not seasonal, is there any color combination that has been discontinued?  Thanks.


----------



## LadyCupid

NewBe said:


> Are Rodeo charm's color seasonal?  For example they only make certain color for that year/season, once it is sold out, Paris will not make the combination again.   If is not seasonal, is there any color combination that has been discontinued?  Thanks.



Every season is diff colors. These are some of the colors I recall. Not in any particular order or season 
- blue de malt, ruby, orange
- malachite, anemone, lime, rose Jaipur,
- azteque, so black, blue Lin, lagoon 
- Sakura, rose Jaipur, tosca, 
- azalee, orange poppy, blue de malt


----------



## NewBe

yodaling1 said:


> Every season is diff colors. These are some of the colors I recall. Not in any particular order or season
> - blue de malt, ruby, orange
> - malachite, anemone, lime, rose Jaipur,
> - azteque, so black, blue Lin, lagoon
> - Sakura, rose Jaipur, tosca,
> - azalee, orange poppy, blue de malt



Looks like azalee, orange poppy, and blue de malt for this season, does it mean that the boutiques will not receive old colors such as blue lin or sakura?  Thanks again.


----------



## LadyCupid

NewBe said:


> Looks like azalee, orange poppy, and blue de malt for this season, does it mean that the boutiques will not receive old colors such as blue lin or sakura?  Thanks again.



Probably not unless they decided to bring it back again with different saddle like the blue de malt and rose jaipur which are repeated colors with different saddle.


----------



## NewBe

yodaling1 said:


> Probably not unless they decided to bring it back again with different saddle like the blue de malt and rose jaipur which are repeated colors with different saddle.



Got it.  Thanks.


----------



## bags to die for

The stores do get older colours.You might be lucky. My store says that it is still receiving lime.

I saw a bleu lin, bleu azteque, tosca, lagoon, anemone and so black this year so far!


----------



## NewBe

bags to die for said:


> The stores do get older colours.You might be lucky. My store says that it is still receiving lime.
> 
> I saw a bleu lin, bleu azteque, tosca, lagoon, anemone and so black this year so far!



You are so lucky.  I hope I will get as lucky as you.


----------



## am2022

would love one as well.. can this be shipped ?  I'm 3 hours away from bellevue washington but can't drive there... any ladies know the bellevue stock looking like?


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> would love one as well.. can this be shipped ?  I'm 3 hours away from bellevue washington but can't drive there... any ladies know the bellevue stock looking like?



I don't know but my local boutique does not even hold the rodeo (maybe hold for VVIP?).  The SM puts label under the box says "do not hold, display".  H.com from time to time puts out one rodeo for sale...  Good luck my dear.


----------



## am2022

thanks tonka!!! 


tonkamama said:


> I don't know but my local boutique does not even hold the rodeo (maybe hold for VVIP?).  The SM puts label under the box says "do not hold, display".  H.com from time to time puts out one rodeo for sale...  Good luck my dear.


----------



## boo1689

Miss Sriracha and her new BFF - rose azalea rodeo


----------



## LadyCupid

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3191908
> 
> Miss Sriracha and her new BFF - rose azalea rodeo



Is the bolide rouge casaque? I  your rodeo. Hope to find one too. Sigh...


----------



## mimi 123

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3191908
> 
> Miss Sriracha and her new BFF - rose azalea rodeo


Oh my, this is so delicious! Congrats!


----------



## boo1689

yodaling1 said:


> Is the bolide rouge casaque? I  your rodeo. Hope to find one too. Sigh...




My baby bolide is rose jaipur ~ 
Hope you will be my twin soon!
Sending you lots of lucky fairy dust !


----------



## boo1689

mimi 123 said:


> Oh my, this is so delicious! Congrats!




Tks sweetie ! Very lucky my H Angel snatched this for me ~


----------



## periogirl28

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3191908
> 
> Miss Sriracha and her new BFF - rose azalea rodeo



As my SA would say, this is super cute! Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3191908
> 
> Miss Sriracha and her new BFF - rose azalea rodeo



Super sweet! Really wanna bite it... haha


----------



## Lollipop15

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3191908
> 
> Miss Sriracha and her new BFF - rose azalea rodeo



Wow they look perfect together! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3191908
> 
> Miss Sriracha and her new BFF - rose azalea rodeo



*BOO!!! You're killing me hunny!!!! This is amazing!!! Love everything about this pic *


----------



## LadyCupid

Did anyone see which rodeo was posted on h.com USA? I see the link but it is gone.


----------



## hedgwin99

yodaling1 said:


> Did anyone see which rodeo was posted on h.com USA? I see the link but it is gone.




Grrrrrr!!! And I was up at 5am this morning!! When did this appear??


----------



## mimi 123

yodaling1 said:


> Did anyone see which rodeo was posted on h.com USA? I see the link but it is gone.


Or it's not up yet... H is teasing us...


----------



## agneau88

Ya, I saw the link but nothing. It's weird.


----------



## boo1689

periogirl28 said:


> As my SA would say, this is super cute! Congrats!



 hahah~ thank you!! very happy to have found this little pony~



atomic110 said:


> Super sweet! Really wanna bite it... haha


 Awww~ that's too funny!! hahahah~ sure is a candy  color!




Lollipop15 said:


> Wow they look perfect together! Congrats!


 thank you dear~~ they do look pretty good togther , so happy!



Israeli_Flava said:


> *BOO!!! You're killing me hunny!!!! This is amazing!!! Love everything about this pic *


 hahhaah~ IF you are sooo sweet! means so much coming from ya!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3191908
> 
> Miss Sriracha and her new BFF - rose azalea rodeo



*Adorable! Congrats on your new rodeo*


----------



## HGT

Dear girlfriends, 
What do you think about this Lime Rodeo? Do you like it? Will a Anemone Rodeo works better?


----------



## LadyCupid

HGT said:


> View attachment 3193474
> 
> Dear girlfriends,
> What do you think about this Lime Rodeo? Do you like it? Will a Anemone Rodeo works better?



Can't tell the color of your b but both lime and anemone are nice colors on their own.


----------



## agneau88

HGT said:


> View attachment 3193474
> 
> Dear girlfriends,
> What do you think about this Lime Rodeo? Do you like it? Will a Anemone Rodeo works better?




I like it since I have the same color charm  Any color will look great on a dark color Birkin because it pops.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3191908
> 
> Miss Sriracha and her new BFF - rose azalea rodeo



There was a GM Rose Azalea rodeo last week at my store but it was big and I had to pass. Within a few minutes, it disappeared from the drawer so another SA snatched it.  They got a shipment last week and there is also no hold on these babies.

Boo, you got the best combo and your SA really watches out for you !!  Congrats.


----------



## boo1689

chkpfbeliever said:


> There was a GM Rose Azalea rodeo last week at my store but it was big and I had to pass. Within a few minutes, it disappeared from the drawer so another SA snatched it.  They got a shipment last week and there is also no hold on these babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Boo, you got the best combo and your SA really watches out for you !!  Congrats.




GM is kinda big now that I carry mostly smaller bags haha~

Sending you rose azalea lucky dust and hoping you will be my twin very soon ! 
DH says I'm a pink magnet .... SAs at my local store see pink they toss to my SA &#129303;&#129303; truly blessed !


----------



## atomic110

HGT said:


> View attachment 3193474
> 
> Dear girlfriends,
> What do you think about this Lime Rodeo? Do you like it? Will a Anemone Rodeo works better?



I have both lime rodeo and  anemone rodeo. Lime one definitely more pop and vibrant if u like the contrast. For me, I use anemone one for my B30 black because I don't want it to be too loud...


----------



## ShyShy

I need your opinion... Does the mm rodeo look better on a k28 or a pm rodeo? I feel the pm is more discreet but then it feels almost too tiny?


----------



## ShyShy

Sorry I don't know how to attach both pictures at the same time on my phone... Here is my pm one on the same bag


----------



## periogirl28

ShyShy said:


> Sorry I don't know how to attach both pictures at the same time on my phone... Here is my pm one on the same bag



I prefer the PM on this Kelly.


----------



## ShyShy

periogirl28 said:


> I prefer the PM on this Kelly.



Thanks periogirl28! I thought so too but was not sure at times because I've had the mm longer and got visually used to the mm size


----------



## atomic110

ShyShy said:


> Sorry I don't know how to attach both pictures at the same time on my phone... Here is my pm one on the same bag



PM one is so cute and tiny! Actually both works for me. So it's really ur call


----------



## CathBB

ShyShy said:


> Sorry I don't know how to attach both pictures at the same time on my phone... Here is my pm one on the same bag



I love pm size. Always&#128525;


----------



## mimi 123

ShyShy said:


> I need your opinion... Does the mm rodeo look better on a k28 or a pm rodeo? I feel the pm is more discreet but then it feels almost too tiny?


You have two sakura!!! Both look great!


----------



## luckylove

ShyShy said:


> Sorry I don't know how to attach both pictures at the same time on my phone... Here is my pm one on the same bag



Both are absolutely adorable! Believe it or not, I think I prefer the proportion of the MM.  Truly, you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## dhankhim

ShyShy said:


> I need your opinion... Does the mm rodeo look better on a k28 or a pm rodeo? I feel the pm is more discreet but then it feels almost too tiny?




I personally like the MM better. why not show off that beauty. lol!  both look amazing especially against the red of the kelly. the only one that would look off would be the GM. it would overwhelm the poor thing.


----------



## Ccc1

amacasa said:


> would love one as well.. can this be shipped ?  I'm 3 hours away from bellevue washington but can't drive there... any ladies know the bellevue stock looking like?




amacasa - I also live 3 hours away from the Bellevue store and they won't ship the Rodeo charm to me back in April. I don't like driving either I was lucky my nephew lives in the area & picked it up for me.  I wish I live closer so I could visit the store more often [emoji6]
Yesterday I just purchased a MM Rodeo charm on H.com 

Good luck on finding a Rodeo Charm!


----------



## ShyShy

Thank you for all your responses! I think I will use the pm for my kelly and use the mm for my other bags. Just out of curiosity, pm or mm for b30s? I think pm...?


----------



## ShyShy

Pm on the b30


----------



## LadyCupid

Ccc1 said:


> amacasa - I also live 3 hours away from the Bellevue store and they won't ship the Rodeo charm to me back in April. I don't like driving either I was lucky my nephew lives in the area & picked it up for me.  I wish I live closer so I could visit the store more often [emoji6]
> Yesterday I just purchased a MM Rodeo charm on H.com
> 
> Good luck on finding a Rodeo Charm!


Which color rodeo did you get if you don't mind sharing? Congratulations. It is so hard to get these rodeos anywhere.


----------



## LadyCupid

ShyShy said:


> Pm on the b30



oh my. You have 2 sakuras?  This is one I really wish for but can't get at affordable price. You are soo lucky. 

Here is my opinion. 
Kelly - Rodeo PM
B30 - Rodeo MM


----------



## Ccc1

yodaling1 said:


> Which color rodeo did you get if you don't mind sharing? Congratulations. It is so hard to get these rodeos anywhere.




yodaling - it's malte blue / poppy orange / Hermes red 

I'll try to post pic when I receive it.  I keep stalking H.com and when I click on the purchase button nothing happens so I called customer service they told me that was the last one. I've seen other color Rodeo charm on H.com before but I was always too late. Just keep trying & good luck to you!


----------



## am2022

Oh wow congrats dear !
I don't  think rodeo will be in my neck of the woods until I travel again ... Which won't happen for a while ...
Congrats on your purchase though ...
Show us pics as soon as you get it !!! 



Ccc1 said:


> amacasa - I also live 3 hours away from the Bellevue store and they won't ship the Rodeo charm to me back in April. I don't like driving either I was lucky my nephew lives in the area & picked it up for me.  I wish I live closer so I could visit the store more often [emoji6]
> Yesterday I just purchased a MM Rodeo charm on H.com
> 
> Good luck on finding a Rodeo Charm!


----------



## CathBB

ShyShy said:


> Thank you for all your responses! I think I will use the pm for my kelly and use the mm for my other bags. Just out of curiosity, pm or mm for b30s? I think pm...?



For this one I found mm is cuter. 
I always like pm but for this, I like mm&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## ShyShy

Thanks yodaling1 and cathbb. I wonder if it's because of the color... Pink on pink, so the contrast isn't as big, which affords it a bigger rodeo. Would the mm still be better if it was a red b30?


----------



## ShyShy

Mm on garance b30


----------



## CathBB

If it is this colour, I like pm &#128077;&#128151;
It is so nice to see difference of them&#128522; thanks for shearing.


----------



## CathBB

ShyShy said:


> Thanks yodaling1 and cathbb. I wonder if it's because of the color... Pink on pink, so the contrast isn't as big, which affords it a bigger rodeo. Would the mm still be better if it was a red b30?



Please look my comments above. I forgot to quote


----------



## ShyShy

CathBB said:


> If it is this colour, I like pm &#128077;&#128151;
> It is so nice to see difference of them&#128522; thanks for shearing.



Thanks for your input cathbb! The rodeos are fun aren't they?


----------



## agneau88

Ccc1 said:


> yodaling - it's malte blue / poppy orange / Hermes red
> 
> I'll try to post pic when I receive it.  I keep stalking H.com and when I click on the purchase button nothing happens so I called customer service they told me that was the last one. I've seen other color Rodeo charm on H.com before but I was always too late. Just keep trying & good luck to you!




Congrats! I got the same one on h.com two weeks ago, just received it. I checked the site again couple days ago and saw there was a rodeo but didnt know what color. Someone had bought it, that person must be you! We will be twin.


----------



## sparklelisab

chkpfbeliever said:


> There was a GM Rose Azalea rodeo last week at my store but it was big and I had to pass. Within a few minutes, it disappeared from the drawer so another SA snatched it.  They got a shipment last week and there is also no hold on these babies.
> 
> Boo, you got the best combo and your SA really watches out for you !!  Congrats.



Oh dear lordy *chkp*, you just made me weep bitterly---I would die for any size in this color!!



ShyShy said:


> Sorry I don't know how to attach both pictures at the same time on my phone... Here is my pm one on the same bag





ShyShy said:


> Mm on garance b30



*ShyShy*, you are just about making me crazy over here. Your pieces are glorious.  I don't think you can go wrong with pm or mm on the Kelly, but I think the pm has more balance .  The 30 Birkin to me can take the bigger rodeo.


----------



## sparklelisab

I am creating a Rodeo Chant to channel a pink one my way!!  And for size, I even wear a GM on a B 35!


----------



## CathBB

sparklelisab said:


> I am creating a Rodeo Chant to channel a pink one my way!!  And for size, I even wear a GM on a B 35!



This rodeo colour is very nice&#128151;
blue line isn't it?


----------



## mimi 123

sparklelisab said:


> I am creating a Rodeo Chant to channel a pink one my way!!  And for size, I even wear a GM on a B 35!


This is GM? It looks perfect on a B35. Love the colors too!


----------



## periogirl28

sparklelisab said:


> I am creating a Rodeo Chant to channel a pink one my way!!  And for size, I even wear a GM on a B 35!



But this is simply perfect, a GM on a 35 or a 40 is very nicely balanced IMHO. Congrats and wishing you a Pink in the near future!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Loving my Three Amigos 
Really need a pink.... using term need loosely hahahahahaha


----------



## atomic110

sparklelisab said:


> I am creating a Rodeo Chant to channel a pink one my way!!  And for size, I even wear a GM on a B 35!



That's a sweet blue rodeo, what's color?







Israeli_Flava said:


> Loving my Three Amigos
> Really need a pink.... using term need loosely hahahahahaha



All r pretty ! How I wish I have such sweetie, I wan all e color! Lol


----------



## Ccc1

agneau88 said:


> Congrats! I got the same one on h.com two weeks ago, just received it. I checked the site again couple days ago and saw there was a rodeo but didnt know what color. Someone had bought it, that person must be you! We will be twin.



agneau88 - my Rodeo charm is MM size. Do you think it will be too big on a 32cm Kelly?  What bag are you pairing with your Rodeo charm? TIA


----------



## sparklelisab

Israeli_Flava said:


> Loving my Three Amigos
> Really need a pink.... using term need loosely hahahahahaha



Hello my honey bunny, I need a pink rodeo like I need a winning lotto ticket and psychological help...which you know I do!!  



atomic110 said:


> That's a sweet blue rodeo, what's color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All r pretty ! How I wish I have such sweetie, I wan all e color! Lol



This is a blue lin GM.  I love it because the contrast is so nice and the black sets off any rodeo well in my mind.


----------



## Beads123

sparklelisab said:


> I am creating a Rodeo Chant to channel a pink one my way!!  And for size, I even wear a GM on a B 35!




Love this. I have the birkin in this colour. Now must have that rodeo. Will it ever stop?


----------



## agneau88

Ccc1 said:


> agneau88 - my Rodeo charm is MM size. Do you think it will be too big on a 32cm Kelly?  What bag are you pairing with your Rodeo charm? TIA




Hi ccc1, I have two rodeo charms and both are MM size. I have two 28cm Kelly. Be honest with you I prefer the PM size but I have better luck on the MM. I dont mind as much right now because these rodeos are so cute. I cant get my hands off them. When I dont carry my Kelly, I put these rodeos in another non-hermes bags. Some tpfers prefer the MM over the PM. It's personal preference.


----------



## ShyShy

sparklelisab said:


> I am creating a Rodeo Chant to channel a pink one my way!!  And for size, I even wear a GM on a B 35!



Match made in heaven sparklelisab!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklelisab said:


> I am creating a Rodeo Chant to channel a pink one my way!!  And for size, I even wear a GM on a B 35!



*Dang how did I miss this!????? Looks amazing Lisa sheesh!!! Love it! *


----------



## doves75

Got lucky and bring this horsey home w me. Bleu de malte, Orange poppy and Rouge H (I think)





	

		
			
		

		
	
 without flash


	

		
			
		

		
	
 with flash


----------



## ShyShy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Loving my Three Amigos
> Really need a pink.... using term need loosely hahahahahaha



I love the lagoon one! &#128525;


----------



## sparklelisab

doves75 said:


> Got lucky and bring this horsey home w me. Bleu de malte, Orange poppy and Rouge H (I think)
> 
> View attachment 3195611
> 
> View attachment 3195612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash
> View attachment 3195614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash



Wahooo....this is the new one---very neutral.  Might the "rouge h" be barenia fauve??  Hard to tell on my screen.  Divine and Darling whatever she is!!  

I think it would be great on orange!  Congratulations dear.


----------



## PennyD2911

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3191908
> 
> Miss Sriracha and her new BFF - rose azalea rodeo



boo! Love this! HUGE congrats!&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Ccc1

doves75 said:


> Got lucky and bring this horsey home w me. Bleu de malte, Orange poppy and Rouge H (I think)
> 
> View attachment 3195611
> 
> View attachment 3195612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash
> View attachment 3195614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash


Congrats doves75!!! Last Friday I ordered the same Rodeo Charm on H.com the description says Hermes Red. Do you know if Hermes Red & Rouge H are the same color? Also, what size is your Rodeo & what is in the other box???


----------



## PennyD2911

My new Rodeo PM Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
/


----------



## agneau88

New rodeo on my Kelly (the one in the back).


----------



## mimi 123

agneau88 said:


> New rodeo on my Kelly (the one in the back).
> View attachment 3195651


MM looks great on 28 actually! Your Kellys look so good!


----------



## PennyD2911

agneau88 said:


> New rodeo on my Kelly (the one in the back).
> 
> View attachment 3195651




Love both!


----------



## agneau88

mimi 123 said:


> MM looks great on 28 actually! Your Kellys look so good!




Hey mimi 123, thank you for your help so I can take this rodeo home. I ordered it successful after reading your post.   



PennyD2911 said:


> Love both!




Thanks! I cant get my hands off these super cute charms.


----------



## RyukkuX

PennyD2911 said:


> My new Rodeo PM Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195639
> View attachment 3195640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /



Beautiful combination! Love that SO!


----------



## Ccc1

agneau88 said:


> New rodeo on my Kelly (the one in the back).
> 
> View attachment 3195651




agneau88 - Wow your Kelly bags are TDF. Your Rodeo charms look perfect on the Kelly bags [emoji7][emoji7]

Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PennyD2911 said:


> My new Rodeo PM Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195639
> View attachment 3195640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /



Ok... Look at this absolutely amazing spectical!!! My jaw just dropped... The SO and the rodeo... I mean uhhhh perfection!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PennyD2911

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok... Look at this absolutely amazing spectical!!! My jaw just dropped... The SO and the rodeo... I mean uhhhh perfection!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Awww thanks D!&#128149;
Her name is Belle  yes I named my Birkin. 
She is my 20th (I've bought 20 and sold 17) and final Birkin. I went out with a bang!
She is totally gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

RyukkuX said:


> Beautiful combination! Love that SO!



Thank you!


----------



## HPassion

sparklelisab said:


> I am creating a Rodeo Chant to channel a pink one my way!!  And for size, I even wear a GM on a B 35!



Hi, is this a BE togo? Would you say your pic is the true color irl? Thanks a lot. I'm looking for the same bag. It's so nice!


----------



## atomic110

doves75 said:


> Got lucky and bring this horsey home w me. Bleu de malte, Orange poppy and Rouge H (I think)
> 
> View attachment 3195611
> 
> View attachment 3195612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash
> View attachment 3195614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash









PennyD2911 said:


> My new Rodeo PM Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195639
> View attachment 3195640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /







agneau88 said:


> New rodeo on my Kelly (the one in the back).
> 
> View attachment 3195651



Wow, u gals rock it with so lovely rodeo ! I'm still hoping to get lucky with these lovely color rodeo


----------



## doves75

sparklelisab said:


> Wahooo....this is the new one---very neutral.  Might the "rouge h" be barenia fauve??  Hard to tell on my screen.  Divine and Darling whatever she is!!
> 
> I think it would be great on orange!  Congratulations dear.



Thank you sparkleisab, I don't know if this is a new color combo, but I love it. 





Ccc1 said:


> Congrats doves75!!! Last Friday I ordered the same Rodeo Charm on H.com the description says Hermes Red. Do you know if Hermes Red & Rouge H are the same color? Also, what size is your Rodeo & what is in the other box???




Thanks Ccc1, soon we'll be twinsies. ).  Yes...Rouge H = Hermes red. She is size MM



PennyD2911 said:


> My new Rodeo PM Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195639
> View attachment 3195640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /




Looks so pretty on your black Birkin PennyD.



agneau88 said:


> New rodeo on my Kelly (the one in the back).
> 
> View attachment 3195651




Hey....we are twin agneau88 [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



atomic110 said:


> Wow, u gals rock it with so lovely rodeo ! I'm still hoping to get lucky with these lovely color rodeo




Thanks atomic110 [emoji253]


----------



## Newyork21

doves75 said:


> Got lucky and bring this horsey home w me. Bleu de malte, Orange poppy and Rouge H (I think)
> 
> View attachment 3195611
> 
> View attachment 3195612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without flash
> View attachment 3195614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash



This is lovely ! So funny.. I have the same one on hold for me I'm collecting it on Thursday! Nice to see some close up photos , Congrats !!


----------



## doves75

Newyork21 said:


> This is lovely ! So funny.. I have the same one on hold for me I'm collecting it on Thursday! Nice to see some close up photos , Congrats !!




Yay!! Congrats Newyork21!! You'll love this cutesies [emoji206][emoji206]


----------



## PrestigeH

Looks like rodeo luck is with many here. Hope those who are looking for rodeos get more and more. Congrats to all [emoji3][emoji12][emoji317][emoji8][emoji76]


----------



## sparklelisab

PennyD2911 said:


> My new Rodeo PM Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195639
> View attachment 3195640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /



This is gorgeous my dear.  I couldn't get my hands on this color but on rouge h bag---TDF!



agneau88 said:


> New rodeo on my Kelly (the one in the back).
> 
> View attachment 3195651



Darling darling *agneau*.  I too was lucky to be offered the blue one--my heart went crazy as I thought it was going to be pink.  



HPassion said:


> Hi, is this a BE togo? Would you say your pic is the true color irl? Thanks a lot. I'm looking for the same bag. It's so nice!



Yes, to me BE is cobalt-ish with hints of violet--blue/violet.  I have another--but look in colors in other thread to help you.



PennyD2911 said:


> Awww thanks D!&#128149;
> Her name is Belle  yes I named my Birkin.
> She is my 20th (I've bought 20 and sold 17) and final Birkin. I went out with a bang!
> She is totally gorgeous!



Haha----*Penny*, I too name my bags and my new BE's name is Belle because of her dress!


----------



## agneau88

Ccc1 said:


> agneau88 - Wow your Kelly bags are TDF. Your Rodeo charms look perfect on the Kelly bags [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic.



Thanks Ccc1 sweetie.





atomic110 said:


> Wow, u gals rock it with so lovely rodeo ! I'm still hoping to get lucky with these lovely color rodeo




Thank you atomic110!



doves75 said:


> &#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;




[emoji106]&#127996; YES!!!!



sparklelisab said:


> Darling darling *agneau*.  I too was lucky to be offered the blue one--my heart went crazy as I thought it was going to be pink.




I am sure you will get a pink one in the future.


----------



## PennyD2911

sparklelisab said:


> This is gorgeous my dear.  I couldn't get my hands on this color but on rouge h bag---TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darling darling *agneau*.  I too was lucky to be offered the blue one--my heart went crazy as I thought it was going to be pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to me BE is cobalt-ish with hints of violet--blue/violet.  I have another--but look in colors in other thread to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha----*Penny*, I too name my bags and my new BE's name is Belle because of her dress!




Lisa - that is too funny!  I have always named my Birkins. LOL


----------



## LadyCupid

Did anyone see which size/color of rodeo was posted on USA H.com this morning? Thank you.


----------



## HPassion

yodaling1 said:


> Did anyone see which size/color of rodeo was posted on USA H.com this morning? Thank you.



It was a dark blue MM size.


----------



## SunSurfSand

Las Vegas has the dark blue mm at crystals as of yesterday


----------



## LadyCupid

HPassion said:


> It was a dark blue MM size.



Thank you.


----------



## ipodgirl

Got this yesterday at the SF store! Yay!


----------



## hedgwin99

ipodgirl said:


> Got this yesterday at the SF store! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203576




Wow!! Amazing score [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## atomic110

ipodgirl said:


> Got this yesterday at the SF store! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203576



This is sooooo sweet! Love it!


----------



## SunSurfSand

ipodgirl said:


> Got this yesterday at the SF store! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203576




Nice find! Is it mm?


----------



## ipodgirl

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow!! Amazing score [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Thank you! 




atomic110 said:


> This is sooooo sweet! Love it!




Hehe thank you! I'm so thrilled.



SunSurfSand said:


> Nice find! Is it mm?




Thanks! Yes, it is MM.


----------



## Whispercrest

ipodgirl said:


> Got this yesterday at the SF store! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203576


&#128052;&#128052;&#128052; Great find .... still haven't seen one in the flesh&#128052;&#128052;&#128052;


----------



## hedgwin99

Whispercrest said:


> [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] Great find .... still haven't seen one in the flesh[emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]




Me too! I would love to get my hand on this color


----------



## ipodgirl

hedgwin99 said:


> Me too! I would love to get my hand on this color







Whispercrest said:


> [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] Great find .... still haven't seen one in the flesh[emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]




I admit I squealed when my SA showed me this


----------



## PennyD2911

ipodgirl said:


> Got this yesterday at the SF store! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203576




Congrats!


----------



## ipodgirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## coolala

Congrats!! This is so lovely!



ipodgirl said:


> Got this yesterday at the SF store! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203576


----------



## SugarMama

Sharing my collection.  Still searching for the coveted Rose Sakura.  Love these critters.


----------



## Lollipop15

SugarMama said:


> Sharing my collection.  Still searching for the coveted Rose Sakura.  Love these critters.



Wow great collection! They are all so pretty especially Rose Azalee


----------



## PennyD2911

SugarMama said:


> Sharing my collection.  Still searching for the coveted Rose Sakura.  Love these critters.




Wow! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mungoo33

SugarMama said:


> Sharing my collection.  Still searching for the coveted Rose Sakura.  Love these critters.




Amazing set!!! I love the different colors [emoji7][emoji7][emoji177][emoji177]!!


----------



## atomic110

SugarMama said:


> Sharing my collection.  Still searching for the coveted Rose Sakura.  Love these critters.


I'm drooling over ur collection, as well as ur SO Birkin... all r soooooo... beautiful


----------



## BalLVLover

SugarMama said:


> Sharing my collection.  Still searching for the coveted Rose Sakura.  Love these critters.




Gorgeous collection! I'm drooling [emoji6]over the so black. I've been looking for that, the rose Sakura and the blue one with the black mane (I can't remember the color name).

The So Birkin is stunning too!


----------



## LadyCupid

.


----------



## periogirl28

My poor SA keeps offering me Rodeos but I finally decided to add this little pony to my collection. Rose Azalée / Orange Poppy/ Rouge Venetian in PM size.


----------



## hedgwin99

periogirl28 said:


> My poor SA keeps offering me Rodeos but I finally decided to add this little pony to my collection. Rose Azalée / Orange Poppy/ Rouge Venetian in PM size.
> 
> View attachment 3209901




Congrats! Can I contact your SA for these cuties [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

hedgwin99 said:


> Congrats! Can I contact your SA for these cuties [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Best to see PrestigeH! His SA is amazing!


----------



## LadyCupid

periogirl28 said:


> My poor SA keeps offering me Rodeos but I finally decided to add this little pony to my collection. Rose Azalée / Orange Poppy/ Rouge Venetian in PM size.
> 
> View attachment 3209901



Congratulations! It is a Beautiful pony! One of my fav colors this season. I wish I have SA that keeps offering me rodeos!


----------



## periogirl28

yodaling1 said:


> Congratulations! It is a Beautiful pony! One of my fav colors this season. I wish I have SA that keeps offering me rodeos!



Thank you! She is definitely a very good SA and a total sweetie. I do however turn down those I know wouldn't suit me. And she says the next customer is then made sooo happy. Good Karma and so worth it! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Sharing my collection.  Still searching for the coveted Rose Sakura.  Love these critters.



Holy Hermes Horseshow!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOWZA love muffin!


----------



## PennyD2911

periogirl28 said:


> My poor SA keeps offering me Rodeos but I finally decided to add this little pony to my collection. Rose Azalée / Orange Poppy/ Rouge Venetian in PM size.
> 
> View attachment 3209901




Love this!![emoji178][emoji178]
Congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Best to see PrestigeH! His SA is amazing!




Oh come on. [emoji3]&#129299;U truly has a great collection. Mine is just a small family. Ok I need to follow u home too. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## ipodgirl

SugarMama said:


> Sharing my collection.  Still searching for the coveted Rose Sakura.  Love these critters.




Oooo!!! Amazing collection!!


----------



## periogirl28

PennyD2911 said:


> Love this!![emoji178][emoji178]
> Congrats!



Thank you, truly love at first sight! 



PrestigeH said:


> Oh come on. [emoji3]&#129299;U truly has a great collection. Mine is just a small family. Ok I need to follow u home too. [emoji12][emoji317]



Small family?? You have almost every colour of Rodeo ever made and a fabulous bag collection too!  Do come for afternoon tea, I welcome your stable!


----------



## footlocker

periogirl28 said:


> My poor SA keeps offering me Rodeos but I finally decided to add this little pony to my collection. Rose Azalée / Orange Poppy/ Rouge Venetian in PM size.
> 
> View attachment 3209901


congrats congrats.....


----------



## periogirl28

footlocker said:


> congrats congrats.....




Thank you, thank you![emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, truly love at first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small family?? You have almost every colour of Rodeo ever made and a fabulous bag collection too!  Do come for afternoon tea, I welcome your stable!




Thank you. I have been stalking u and ur TDF collection. [emoji76][emoji8]


----------



## Lollipop15

periogirl28 said:


> My poor SA keeps offering me Rodeos but I finally decided to add this little pony to my collection. Rose Azalée / Orange Poppy/ Rouge Venetian in PM size.



Congrats, I love this! Really hope to get one in Rose Azalee too hehe


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> My poor SA keeps offering me Rodeos but I finally decided to add this little pony to my collection. Rose Azalée / Orange Poppy/ Rouge Venetian in PM size.
> 
> View attachment 3209901


My case is totally opposite of urs.. I keep asking if there is any rodeos for me, lol..How I wish my SA do the same to me &#128514;

congrats to ur PM rodeo, both color and size is wat I aimed for...




periogirl28 said:


> Best to see PrestigeH! His SA is amazing!


+1


----------



## periogirl28

Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats, I love this! Really hope to get one in Rose Azalee too hehe





atomic110 said:


> My case is totally opposite of urs.. I keep asking if there is any rodeos for me, lol..How I wish my SA do the same to me &#128514;
> 
> congrats to ur PM rodeo, both color and size is wat I aimed for...
> 
> 
> 
> +1



Well then I hope you both find one under your Christmas tree!


----------



## sarah7487

managed to score these two cuties in GM size 

- Rose Jaipur / Shocking Pink / Rouge H
- Blue Lin / Noir / Electric Blue


----------



## PennyD2911

sarah7487 said:


> managed to score these two cuties in GM size
> 
> 
> 
> - Rose Jaipur / Shocking Pink / Rouge H
> 
> - Blue Lin / Noir / Electric Blue




Two of them is a score! Congrats~


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

My anemone Rodeo charm sits just perfectly on my black Lindy30. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NewBe

periogirl28 said:


> My poor SA keeps offering me Rodeos but I finally decided to add this little pony to my collection. Rose Azalée / Orange Poppy/ Rouge Venetian in PM size.
> 
> View attachment 3209901



Thank you so much for sharing this beauty. 
And thank you so so much for the PM. I tried to replied but your mailbox was full.  Sorry for the delay thank you


----------



## periogirl28

NewBe said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this beauty.
> And thank you so so much for the PM. I tried to replied but your mailbox was full.  Sorry for the delay thank you



No problem at all. Must go clear my Inbox!


----------



## jonathan jay

Hi ladies, heard news about the rodeo charm being discontinued by hermes in 2016? anyone heard of this and can confirm if its true or not? i hope its not true as i am starting to love these little beauties


----------



## bags to die for

They are not being discontinued. I've heard that supply is increasing.


----------



## HermesAmasser

Hey friends,

How much is a Rodeo in Italy? Can I just ask for 1 in the boutique or do I have to buy a bag and be offered one? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mariangelwalk

HermesAmasser said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> How much is a Rodeo in Italy? Can I just ask for 1 in the boutique or do I have to buy a bag and be offered one?
> 
> Thanks!



pm 265 euro
mm 350 euro 
gm 410 euro 
hermes boutique prices


----------



## atomic110

Yeah~ baby rodeo is here! Finally&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
Haha, it actually didn't look that petite when it 'hang out' with my baby evie , lol...


----------



## NikitaH

So Lovely! Luv your Carmen Duo Lagoon too! 



atomic110 said:


> Yeah~ baby rodeo is here! Finally&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> Haha, it actually didn't look that petite when it 'hang out' with my baby evie , lol...


----------



## anmldr1

Just curious if anyone knows the difference in dimension of the gm vs the mm. I purchased a blue Malta rodeo last night at the encore store in Vegas.  The SA's were confused as to which size the rodeo was...the manager clarified that it was the GM o ended up purchasing it, as I've been hunting for one of these for months. Now I may be regretting my decision a bit...as I think it may be too big. Thanks in advance


----------



## DH sucker

anmldr1 said:


> Just curious if anyone knows the difference in dimension of the gm vs the mm. I purchased a blue Malta rodeo last night at the encore store in Vegas.  The SA's were confused as to which size the rodeo was...the manager clarified that it was the GM o ended up purchasing it, as I've been hunting for one of these for months. Now I may be regretting my decision a bit...as I think it may be too big. Thanks in advance




Strange - I purchased a rodeo from Encore earlier this year. The SA told me it was a PM, and I didn't bother to look at it. After I got home, DW realized it was a MM. Really, how do you get those mixed up?  The sizes are marked on the labels!  What's wrong with the SAs at Encore?


----------



## anmldr1

DH sucker said:


> Strange - I purchased a rodeo from Encore earlier this year. The SA told me it was a PM, and I didn't bother to look at it. After I got home, DW realized it was a MM. Really, how do you get those mixed up?  The sizes are marked on the labels!  What's wrong with the SAs at Encore?




I agree. They kept going back and forth. One label said mm and the price was for gm. I paid the gm price, but it seems like it's an mm. I can't really find dimensions for them anywhere on line?


----------



## tonkamama

anmldr1 said:


> Just curious if anyone knows the difference in dimension of the gm vs the mm. I purchased a blue Malta rodeo last night at the encore store in Vegas.  The SA's were confused as to which size the rodeo was...the manager clarified that it was the GM o ended up purchasing it, as I've been hunting for one of these for months. Now I may be regretting my decision a bit...as I think it may be too big. Thanks in advance



Which bag you are planning on using the Rodeo GM?  Imho GM only looks good on size 35 or larger.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

anmldr1 said:


> I agree. They kept going back and forth. One label said mm and the price was for gm. I paid the gm price, but it seems like it's an mm. I can't really find dimensions for them anywhere on line?



I can  def tell u which size u have if u post a pic on a birkin..... 30 or 35....


----------



## LadyCupid

anmldr1 said:


> Just curious if anyone knows the difference in dimension of the gm vs the mm. I purchased a blue Malta rodeo last night at the encore store in Vegas.  The SA's were confused as to which size the rodeo was...the manager clarified that it was the GM o ended up purchasing it, as I've been hunting for one of these for months. Now I may be regretting my decision a bit...as I think it may be too big. Thanks in advance



MM measures about 12 cm / 4.5 inches across and 4.5 inches tall. 
GM measures 18.5 cm / 7 inches across by 5.5 inches tall.


----------



## anmldr1

Israeli_Flava said:


> I can  def tell u which size u have if u post a pic on a birkin..... 30 or 35....




Unfortunately, I'm not lucky enough to own a birkin. I was planning on using it on my goyard tote...it's too big for my Evelyn's.


----------



## anmldr1

tonkamama said:


> Which bag you are planning on using the Rodeo GM?  Imho GM only looks good on size 35 or larger.




Unfortunately, I'm not lucky enough to own a birkin. I was planning on using it on my goyard St. Louis. It's too big for my Eve's


----------



## tonkamama

anmldr1 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not lucky enough to own a birkin. I was planning on using it on my goyard St. Louis. It's too big for my Eve's



The GM looks good with goyard St. Louis size.  

I just did a quick measurement approx 5 3/4" ~ 6" long 

My GM hanging on my B35 for your reference.


----------



## anmldr1

tonkamama said:


> The GM looks good with goyard St. Louis size.
> 
> I just did a quick measurement approx 5 3/4" ~ 6" long
> 
> My GM hanging on my B35 for your reference.




Thanks so much!!  I feel like mine is the mm. I paid for a gm though. It's not 6 inches across. I may go to another Hermes store and ask them tomorrow.


----------



## anmldr1




----------



## Israeli_Flava

anmldr1 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not lucky enough to own a birkin. I was planning on using it on my goyard tote...it's too big for my Evelyn's.



Post a pic on your evvie... looks like a mm from your pic....  I understand why you're confused but really there is a huge diff btwn mm and gm once we see on a bag....

Did u see yodaling's post with the measurements above??


----------



## tonkamama

Your rodeo looks like a MM to me, I paid $600 for my GM.  I am sure you can get price readjusted if they charged you with GM when you received the MM instead.  

Please post pic next to your eve, so Israeli_Flava can give her comment regarding size to be sure.  BTW, I love the color of your rodeo.  &#128149;




anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 3224130





Israeli_Flava said:


> Post a pic on your evvie... looks like a mm from your pic....  I understand why you're confused but really there is a huge diff btwn mm and gm once we see on a bag....


----------



## tonkamama

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 3224130



Btw, my orange box is about 8x6, and my GM rodeo almost takes up the entire box, she is one fat baby.


----------



## ipodgirl

I have the same color in mm and gm (my favorite color haha), but I'm traveling now so I can't put it side by side for you to see the difference. Here's my gm with 35B and mm with Herbag 31. Hope it helps.


----------



## pcil

anmldr1 said:


> I agree. They kept going back and forth. One label said mm and the price was for gm. I paid the gm price, but it seems like it's an mm. I can't really find dimensions for them anywhere on line?




Here's an old pic of mine with pm, mm, gm sizes. Top black and rose sakura are gm, 2nd row are mm, rose jaipur on 3rd row is also mm and everything else are pm. Hope that helps!


----------



## anmldr1

You guys are so great!!  I'm still in Vegas as well..I don't have my eve with me...as soon as I go home I will definitely post a pic with it. Thanks so much for all of the help. I really appreciate it!!  From the looks of it...it looks like an mm


----------



## anmldr1

pcil said:


> Here's an old pic of mine with pm, mm, gm sizes. Top black and rose sakura are gm, 2nd row are mm, rose jaipur on 3rd row is also mm and everything else are pm. Hope that helps!
> 
> View attachment 3224217



Such an amazing collection!!!  Thank you for posting the size difference. It does seem like I have an mm. I'm on vacation still. I need to find a ruler


----------



## HPassion

Maybe you can take a look at your box? GM box is square and MM box is rectangular


----------



## anmldr1

HPassion said:


> Maybe you can take a look at your box? GM box is square and MM box is rectangular




My box is definitely a rectangle! I'll take it to another Hermes store tomorrow and have them look at it. It's frustrating to pay for a gm if it really is a mm


----------



## anmldr1

The mystery is solved!!  I went back to the encore Hermes today...the regional director was there and he took care of it for me. Thanks again everyone for all of your help!!  I really appreciate it!!


----------



## mimi 123

I cannot believe this!!! I got not one, but two rodeos in one shot! I waited for pink-ish rodeo for long time. Since I moved and live 3hrs away from the closest store, I can never get offered when I visit the store. And whichever store I visited during vacations, I got no no and no. H.com cancelled two of my previous orders as well. 
Finally, don't laugh, I ordered these two while waiting in a bathroom line at Miami beach the day before Christmas eve.  Within hours, I got email notification of shipment which is shockingly surprising. And here we go, poppy-orange in PM and rose azalea in MM, with my Kelly 28.  <- That's my silly face right now. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LadyCupid

mimi 123 said:


> I cannot believe this!!! I got not one, but two rodeos in one shot! I waited for pink-ish rodeo for long time. Since I moved and live 3hrs away from the closest store, I can never get offered when I visit the store. And whichever store I visited during vacations, I got no no and no. H.com cancelled two of my previous orders as well.
> Finally, don't laugh, I ordered these two while waiting in a bathroom line at Miami beach the day before Christmas eve.  Within hours, I got email notification of shipment which is shockingly surprising. And here we go, poppy-orange in PM and rose azalea in MM, with my Kelly 28.  <- That's my silly face right now.
> Thanks for letting me share!



So lucky!!! These are the 2 colors I am hoping to add to my collection too. I hope I get lucky like you too. Congratulations dear. Best Christmas gifts ever!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

anmldr1 said:


> The mystery is solved!!  I went back to the encore Hermes today...the regional director was there and he took care of it for me. Thanks again everyone for all of your help!!  I really appreciate it!!



The mystery is solved? And..... it's a ______________? Mind telling us the answer???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mimi 123 said:


> I cannot believe this!!! I got not one, but two rodeos in one shot! I waited for pink-ish rodeo for long time. Since I moved and live 3hrs away from the closest store, I can never get offered when I visit the store. And whichever store I visited during vacations, I got no no and no. H.com cancelled two of my previous orders as well.
> Finally, don't laugh, I ordered these two while waiting in a bathroom line at Miami beach the day before Christmas eve.  Within hours, I got email notification of shipment which is shockingly surprising. And here we go, poppy-orange in PM and rose azalea in MM, with my Kelly 28.  <- That's my silly face right now.
> Thanks for letting me share!



Now THAT'S luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!  they are too cute!


----------



## bagidiotic

anmldr1 said:


> The mystery is solved!!  I went back to the encore Hermes today...the regional director was there and he took care of it for me. Thanks again everyone for all of your help!!  I really appreciate it!!



And so ???


----------



## bagidiotic

mimi 123 said:


> I cannot believe this!!! I got not one, but two rodeos in one shot! I waited for pink-ish rodeo for long time. Since I moved and live 3hrs away from the closest store, I can never get offered when I visit the store. And whichever store I visited during vacations, I got no no and no. H.com cancelled two of my previous orders as well.
> Finally, don't laugh, I ordered these two while waiting in a bathroom line at Miami beach the day before Christmas eve.  Within hours, I got email notification of shipment which is shockingly surprising. And here we go, poppy-orange in PM and rose azalea in MM, with my Kelly 28.  <- That's my silly face right now.
> Thanks for letting me share!



Fabulous  twins 
Nice


----------



## anmldr1

bagidiotic said:


> And so ???




It actually ended up being a bit complicated. When I posted the post...they measured it and came to the conclusion that it was a mm. They ended up crediting the difference...an hour later, they received a shipment and asked me to come in so they could measure my rodeo against a gm that they had just received. Turns out mine was the same as the gm...so I ended up having to pay the difference again. Definitely frustrating that they don't know the sizes of them!  But just happy to have gotten the rodeo. A pm ended up coming in with the shipment, which I snagged as well. Again thank you for all of your help!!


----------



## anmldr1

Israeli_Flava said:


> The mystery is solved? And..... it's a ______________? Mind telling us the answer???







anmldr1 said:


> It actually ended up being a bit complicated. When I posted the post...they measured it and came to the conclusion that it was a mm. They ended up crediting the difference...an hour later, they received a shipment and asked me to come in so they could measure my rodeo against a gm that they had just received. Turns out mine was the same as the gm...so I ended up having to pay the difference again. Definitely frustrating that they don't know the sizes of them!  But just happy to have gotten the rodeo. A pm ended up coming in with the shipment, which I snagged as well. Again thank you for all of your help!!




Thanks again for all of your help


----------



## AZPurseGirl

mimi 123 said:


> I cannot believe this!!! I got not one, but two rodeos in one shot! I waited for pink-ish rodeo for long time. Since I moved and live 3hrs away from the closest store, I can never get offered when I visit the store. And whichever store I visited during vacations, I got no no and no. H.com cancelled two of my previous orders as well.
> Finally, don't laugh, I ordered these two while waiting in a bathroom line at Miami beach the day before Christmas eve.  Within hours, I got email notification of shipment which is shockingly surprising. And here we go, poppy-orange in PM and rose azalea in MM, with my Kelly 28.  <- That's my silly face right now.
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are the most amazing colors!  Congratulations!


----------



## ipodgirl

mimi 123 said:


> I cannot believe this!!! I got not one, but two rodeos in one shot! I waited for pink-ish rodeo for long time. Since I moved and live 3hrs away from the closest store, I can never get offered when I visit the store. And whichever store I visited during vacations, I got no no and no. H.com cancelled two of my previous orders as well.
> Finally, don't laugh, I ordered these two while waiting in a bathroom line at Miami beach the day before Christmas eve.  Within hours, I got email notification of shipment which is shockingly surprising. And here we go, poppy-orange in PM and rose azalea in MM, with my Kelly 28.  <- That's my silly face right now.
> Thanks for letting me share!




Oooo super cute! Congrats!


----------



## ipodgirl

anmldr1 said:


> It actually ended up being a bit complicated. When I posted the post...they measured it and came to the conclusion that it was a mm. They ended up crediting the difference...an hour later, they received a shipment and asked me to come in so they could measure my rodeo against a gm that they had just received. Turns out mine was the same as the gm...so I ended up having to pay the difference again. Definitely frustrating that they don't know the sizes of them!  But just happy to have gotten the rodeo. A pm ended up coming in with the shipment, which I snagged as well. Again thank you for all of your help!!




Wow that's complicated. I'm shocked they don't know their sizes! But at least you got a PM out of this. Makes it much better


----------



## mimi 123

Thank you! I am really excited after so many moons' upset. 


yodaling1 said:


> So lucky!!! These are the 2 colors I am hoping to add to my collection too. I hope I get lucky like you too. Congratulations dear. Best Christmas gifts ever!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Now THAT'S luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!!!  they are too cute!





bagidiotic said:


> Fabulous  twins
> Nice





AZPurseGirl said:


> These are the most amazing colors!  Congratulations!


----------



## mimi 123

anmldr1 said:


> It actually ended up being a bit complicated. When I posted the post...they measured it and came to the conclusion that it was a mm. They ended up crediting the difference...an hour later, they received a shipment and asked me to come in so they could measure my rodeo against a gm that they had just received. Turns out mine was the same as the gm...so I ended up having to pay the difference again. Definitely frustrating that they don't know the sizes of them!  But just happy to have gotten the rodeo. A pm ended up coming in with the shipment, which I snagged as well. Again thank you for all of your help!!


It's amazing that they do not know the size. But you got the luck! What color did you get? Congrats!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Can anyone help me out  What is the BEST search to do for the rodeo on the H.com site?  I'm beginning to think I'm search improperly  Since, I can never nab one. I don't even know the current prices on them. Thanks


----------



## Ccc1

Greengoddess8 said:


> Can anyone help me out  What is the BEST search to do for the rodeo on the H.com site?  I'm beginning to think I'm search improperly  Since, I can never nab one. I don't even know the current prices on them. Thanks




Greengoddess8 - If they're available Rodeo Charm will appear under Leather>Bags and Luggage>Women>Accessories 

They do appear & disappear very quickly.  Just keep trying I stalked H.com daily & finally got a MM size. 

Good luck!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Ccc1 said:


> Greengoddess8 - If they're available Rodeo Charm will appear under Leather>Bags and Luggage>Women>Accessories
> 
> They do appear & disappear very quickly.  Just keep trying I stalked H.com daily & finally got a MM size.
> 
> Good luck!



OK, good I've been looking in the right area at least! Congratulations on your MM. May I ask how much the MM is at the moment. And, which colors did you get


----------



## Ccc1

Greengoddess8 said:


> OK, good I've been looking in the right area at least! Congratulations on your MM. May I ask how much the MM is at the moment. And, which colors did you get


It was $510 in November 2015 I got the malte blue/poppy orange/Hermes red. I also got a PM size Anemone color in April 2015 from my H store it was $430. 

I hope you will get one soon &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Greengoddess8

Ccc1 said:


> It was $510 in November 2015 I got the malte blue/poppy orange/Hermes red. I also got a PM size Anemone color in April 2015 from my H store it was $430.
> 
> I hope you will get one soon &#65533;&#65533;



Thank you again for the help Ccc1!  You are so lucky to have snagged two  The Anemone is top on my list. Keep your fingers crossed I can catch one.


----------



## anmldr1

Here are the two rodeos I just got in Vegas


----------



## tonkamama

anmldr1 said:


> Here are the two rodeos I just got in Vegas
> View attachment 3227456



They are just so adorable, congrats getting both cuties.


----------



## cavalla

My new Rodeos are screaming that they want to come join the club and say hi to everyone! I was really lucky to find the three of them right before the store closed before Christmas. 

Happy New Year everyone!



Greengoddess8 said:


> Thank you again for the help Ccc1!  You are so lucky to have snagged two  The Anemone is top on my list. Keep your fingers crossed I can catch one.




Dear Greengoddess, I'm going to send you lots of good H karma. I hope you find yours very very soon!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Feel so happy that I can finally join the club, here's my first anemone/bleu Izmir/fauve rodeo [emoji7] Hope to get more in future!


----------



## sparklelisab

mimi 123 said:


> I cannot believe this!!! I got not one, but two rodeos in one shot! I waited for pink-ish rodeo for long time. Since I moved and live 3hrs away from the closest store, I can never get offered when I visit the store. And whichever store I visited during vacations, I got no no and no. H.com cancelled two of my previous orders as well.
> Finally, don't laugh, I ordered these two while waiting in a bathroom line at Miami beach the day before Christmas eve.  Within hours, I got email notification of shipment which is shockingly surprising. And here we go, poppy-orange in PM and rose azalea in MM, with my Kelly 28.  <- That's my silly face right now.
> Thanks for letting me share!





Greengoddess8 said:


> Can anyone help me out  What is the BEST search to do for the rodeo on the H.com site?  I'm beginning to think I'm search improperly  Since, I can never nab one. I don't even know the current prices on them. Thanks



*mimi, *

You lucky girl!  Dang, fabulous colors and NOT in a GM.  I want BOTH of yours like a mad woman!!  So happy for you.

*Greengoddess8*, the rodeos are crazy hard to get online.  But if you stalk, you might get lucky.  You need to go to leather, bags for day, and then, in accessories. This is where you can find them.  Good luck dear friend!  

I wanted to show you all my new to me and in brand new condition but TEN year old Black Birkin that just came out for the first time today with her matching black rodeo charm, mm.  Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## sparklelisab

anmldr1 said:


> Here are the two rodeos I just got in Vegas
> View attachment 3227456



Wahoo *anmid*!  I just acquired the blue rodeo and with the rough saddle-- she looks fabulous on rouge h birkin.  Congratulations.


----------



## sparklelisab

cavalla said:


> My new Rodeos are screaming that they want to come join the club and say hi to everyone! I was really lucky to find the three of them right before the store closed before Christmas.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Greengoddess, I'm going to send you lots of good H karma. I hope you find yours very very soon!





pinkiestarlet said:


> Feel so happy that I can finally join the club, here's my first anemone/bleu Izmir/fauve rodeo [emoji7] Hope to get more in future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228307



Wahoooo Charmys, it is a STAMPEDE of rodeos!!  Darling!  Fabulous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## anmldr1

sparklelisab said:


> Wahoo *anmid*!  I just acquired the blue rodeo and with the rough saddle-- she looks fabulous on rouge h birkin.  Congratulations.




Congrats!!  I love the blue!!  I would love you see it on the rouge birkin


----------



## mimi 123

anmldr1 said:


> Here are the two rodeos I just got in Vegas
> View attachment 3227456


Oh lucky girl! I  am looking for the blue one now! The orange eye makes it live!


----------



## mimi 123

cavalla said:


> My new Rodeos are screaming that they want to come join the club and say hi to everyone! I was really lucky to find the three of them right before the store closed before Christmas.
> Happy New Year everyone!
> Dear Greengoddess, I'm going to send you lots of good H karma. I hope you find yours very very soon!


Three in one shot!!! Oh my! You the luckiest girl ever! Is that rouge H?


----------



## mimi 123

sparklelisab said:


> *mimi, *
> 
> You lucky girl!  Dang, fabulous colors and NOT in a GM.  I want BOTH of yours like a mad woman!!  So happy for you.
> 
> *Greengoddess8*, the rodeos are crazy hard to get online.  But if you stalk, you might get lucky.  You need to go to leather, bags for day, and then, in accessories. This is where you can find them.  Good luck dear friend!
> 
> I wanted to show you all my new to me and in brand new condition but TEN year old Black Birkin that just came out for the first time today with her matching black rodeo charm, mm.  Thanks for letting me share!!


Thank you dear! Congrats on the black rodeo and black birkin! 
The black rodeo is on my list for long time. I guess it will stay for long time unless I got hit by a lucky star!


----------



## mygoodies

I managed to snatch this cutie on Dec 31!! My last H buy for 2015[emoji12] she just arrived today. My first H goodie of 2016[emoji4]



On my B30 Bleu Nuit togo. Soo cuuute!! Want ALL[emoji13]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mygoodies said:


> I managed to snatch this cutie on Dec 31!! My last H buy for 2015[emoji12] she just arrived today. My first H goodie of 2016[emoji4]
> View attachment 3232172
> 
> 
> On my B30 Bleu Nuit togo. Soo cuuute!! Want ALL[emoji13]
> View attachment 3232174



Congrats.  Lovely combo.  Did you stalk the site in the early hours ? I know sometimes they come on in mid afternoon PST.


----------



## mygoodies

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats.  Lovely combo.  Did you stalk the site in the early hours ? I know sometimes they come on in mid afternoon PST.




Well at first it was raining Carmen the last wk of Dec so I stalked the site between 0900am-1200pm everyday LOL!! I live in Europe   not sure what timeframe it usually comes up in US. My patience paid off! Now I want the MM


----------



## atomic110

mygoodies said:


> I managed to snatch this cutie on Dec 31!! My last H buy for 2015[emoji12] she just arrived today. My first H goodie of 2016[emoji4]
> View attachment 3232172
> 
> 
> On my B30 Bleu Nuit togo. Soo cuuute!! Want ALL[emoji13]
> View attachment 3232174


This is very happy and pop rodeo! Wish I can score one like yours soon... it Look so cute on your B! Happy for  you~


----------



## mygoodies

atomic110 said:


> This is very happy and pop rodeo! Wish I can score one like yours soon... it Look so cute on your B! Happy for  you~




Thanks so much sweetie!!! 2015 has been full of first H goodies for me   at first I really thought it be so so on my bag or maybe too much, definitely didn't want to "outshine" my B  But it just adds the perfect oomph to the bag I guess. I guess my Rodeo addiction has been triggered by this cutie  

Just keep stalking the site and like everything with H patience is KEY and you will find yours soon!!! Crossing fingers and toes for you!!!!


----------



## mimi 123

mygoodies said:


> I managed to snatch this cutie on Dec 31!! My last H buy for 2015[emoji12] she just arrived today. My first H goodie of 2016[emoji4]
> View attachment 3232172
> 
> On my B30 Bleu Nuit togo. Soo cuuute!! Want ALL[emoji13]
> View attachment 3232174


Congrats, my twin!  Love how it looks on Bleu Nuit! You have it well said, H needs patience.


----------



## Anchanel79

My first charm. My first Rodeo


----------



## bagidiotic

Anchanel79 said:


> My first charm. My first Rodeo



More  to come ok


----------



## bagidiotic

mygoodies said:


> I managed to snatch this cutie on Dec 31!! My last H buy for 2015[emoji12] she just arrived today. My first H goodie of 2016[emoji4]
> View attachment 3232172
> 
> 
> On my B30 Bleu Nuit togo. Soo cuuute!! Want ALL[emoji13]
> View attachment 3232174



Great combo
Hopefully you find more


----------



## Ccc1

mygoodies said:


> I managed to snatch this cutie on Dec 31!! My last H buy for 2015[emoji12] she just arrived today. My first H goodie of 2016[emoji4]
> View attachment 3232172
> 
> 
> On my B30 Bleu Nuit togo. Soo cuuute!! Want ALL[emoji13]
> View attachment 3232174


So cute. It's a perfect combo. Congrats!


----------



## Ccc1

Anchanel79 said:


> My first charm. My first Rodeo


Another cute combo. May I ask the size of your Rodeo &K? Congrats!


----------



## Anchanel79

Ccc1 said:


> Another cute combo. May I ask the size of your Rodeo &K? Congrats!



My K is size 32. I didn't even know Rodeo has different sizes so didn't ask. Will check receipt to see if it printed.


----------



## mygoodies

Anchanel79 said:


> My first charm. My first Rodeo




YAAAAYYYYYY!! I need this color too   
Cheers to many cuties to come!


----------



## mygoodies

mimi 123 said:


> Congrats, my twin!  Love how it looks on Bleu Nuit! You have it well said, H needs patience.




Thank you twin sis   love this combo because of the Azur cord  Now I need the MM big sis


----------



## hazelarceo

I dropped by the H store today just to look around and I casually asked if they had a Rodeo in stock. The SA said yes and took 2 boxes (1 PM and 1 MM - same color) The MM box was still sealed so I know I was the first to hold it after it was shipped from France. Can't believe I've been so lucky today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Here's my 1st ever Rodeo MM in orange poppy. I love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hazelarceo

mygoodies said:


> I managed to snatch this cutie on Dec 31!! My last H buy for 2015[emoji12] she just arrived today. My first H goodie of 2016[emoji4]
> View attachment 3232172
> 
> 
> On my B30 Bleu Nuit togo. Soo cuuute!! Want ALL[emoji13]
> View attachment 3232174




Hello to my Rodeo's twinnie. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dhankhim

hazelarceo said:


> I dropped by the H store today just to look around and I casually asked if they had a Rodeo in stock. The SA said yes and took 2 boxes (1 PM and 1 MM - same color) The MM box was still sealed so I know I was the first to hold it after it was shipped from France. Can't believe I've been so lucky today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Here's my 1st ever Rodeo MM in orange poppy. I love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248409




such a lucky find. enjoy. the color combination is so amazing. #1 on my wish list. I need to call my SA and bug him again. lol.


----------



## LadyCupid

hazelarceo said:


> I dropped by the H store today just to look around and I casually asked if they had a Rodeo in stock. The SA said yes and took 2 boxes (1 PM and 1 MM - same color) The MM box was still sealed so I know I was the first to hold it after it was shipped from France. Can't believe I've been so lucky today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Here's my 1st ever Rodeo MM in orange poppy. I love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248409



So lucky dear. I would love this in the PM! Congrats.


----------



## mygoodies

hazelarceo said:


> Hello to my Rodeo's twinnie. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Yaayyy!!! Isn't she CUUUUTE!!!!!! I'd like to get the MM next!!!!


----------



## rania1981

So excited to pick up my first MM rodeo next week, I have only bought PM so far...can't wait to see how MM works with a 30 B!


----------



## Ethengdurst

hazelarceo said:


> I dropped by the H store today just to look around and I casually asked if they had a Rodeo in stock. The SA said yes and took 2 boxes (1 PM and 1 MM - same color) The MM box was still sealed so I know I was the first to hold it after it was shipped from France. Can't believe I've been so lucky today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Here's my 1st ever Rodeo MM in orange poppy. I love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248409



This is amazing! I would love to add this to my collection! Congrats!


----------



## bagidiotic

hazelarceo said:


> I dropped by the H store today just to look around and I casually asked if they had a Rodeo in stock. The SA said yes and took 2 boxes (1 PM and 1 MM - same color) The MM box was still sealed so I know I was the first to hold it after it was shipped from France. Can't believe I've been so lucky today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Here's my 1st ever Rodeo MM in orange poppy. I love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248409



Super7 luck
Welcome  your first gallop


----------



## Greengoddess8

Can any of you ladies tell me the price of the MM & PM, please. Thanks


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Can any of you ladies tell me the price of the MM & PM, please. Thanks



$510 for the MM, GG. http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29766641&postcount=8449


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> $510 for the MM, GG. http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29766641&postcount=8449



Thank you darling


----------



## boboxu

Greengoddess8 said:


> Can any of you ladies tell me the price of the MM & PM, please. Thanks


Pm : $430 plus tax
MM : $510 plus tax
GM : $600 plus tax
(US prices)


----------



## Greengoddess8

boboxu said:


> Pm : $430 plus tax
> MM : $510 plus tax
> GM : $600 plus tax
> (US prices)



Thank you so much boboxu!:worthy:


----------



## Icyss

Added rose azalee in my small collections. I want more[emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

Icyss said:


> Added rose azalee in my small collections. I want more[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264764


Super cute~ I've  been hunting  for this color but no luck! Oh no.. when is my turn?


----------



## mygoodies

Icyss said:


> Added rose azalee in my small collections. I want more[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264764




Congraaaatttssss on scoring the Pink Cutie!!! I know the feeling. I want ALL of them!!!!!!


----------



## Icyss

atomic110 said:


> Super cute~ I've  been hunting  for this color but no luck! Oh no.. when is my turn?




Thank you. I hope you'll find the rose azalee soon. Good luck[emoji253]



mygoodies said:


> Congraaaatttssss on scoring the Pink Cutie!!! I know the feeling. I want ALL of them!!!!!!




Thank you. I'm so addicted to rodeos[emoji253]


----------



## jw10029

Hi everyone! I'm so glad that I can finally join this thread! I've just purchased my first ever Rodeo charm yesterday and I think I'm addicted to it as well!


----------



## atomic110

jw10029 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so glad that I can finally join this thread! I've just purchased my first ever Rodeo charm yesterday and I think I'm addicted to it as well!


Soooo cute ~ congrats! Welcome to the club &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## jw10029

atomic110 said:


> Soooo cute ~ congrats! Welcome to the club &#128518;&#128518;



Thanks so much!


----------



## r_tiff2326

My new in rodeo in rose Jaipur in the pm size&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## mygoodies

jw10029 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so glad that I can finally join this thread! I've just purchased my first ever Rodeo charm yesterday and I think I'm addicted to it as well!




CONGRAAAATSSSS on yr first. Cheers to many. I glt my 2nd today. Will post as soon as it arrives!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

r_tiff2326 said:


> My new in rodeo in rose Jaipur in the pm size[emoji177][emoji177]




That pony looks perfect on your beautiful picotin!! Perfect color combination tiff..[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sparklelisab

hazelarceo said:


> I dropped by the H store today just to look around and I casually asked if they had a Rodeo in stock. The SA said yes and took 2 boxes (1 PM and 1 MM - same color) The MM box was still sealed so I know I was the first to hold it after it was shipped from France. Can't believe I've been so lucky today. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Here's my 1st ever Rodeo MM in orange poppy. I love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248409





Icyss said:


> Added rose azalee in my small collections. I want more[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264764



Oh torture me ladies!!  I LOVE Rodeos and cannot get my hands on poppy and rose azalee!!  So happy happy for you!!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Here is my OVERKILL Blue love--- GM and MM with "No-Brains" Paddock for layering.


----------



## sparklelisab

jw10029 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so glad that I can finally join this thread! I've just purchased my first ever Rodeo charm yesterday and I think I'm addicted to it as well!



Oh my gosh, a PERFECT Rodeo for your first or twentieth for that matter. Congrats!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## mygoodies

sparklelisab said:


> Here is my OVERKILL Blue love--- GM and MM with "No-Brains" Paddock for layering.




I'm obsessed with H Blues[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] they look soooo goooodddd on yr BEAUTY!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

sparklelisab said:


> Here is my OVERKILL Blue love--- GM and MM with "No-Brains" Paddock for layering.



I love the gm one, what color is it, may I ask?


----------



## sparklelisab

Ethengdurst said:


> I love the gm one, what color is it, may I ask?



It is blue lin and with the black accents, it really sets off the pale blue well. Kinda neutral...


----------



## Ethengdurst

sparklelisab said:


> It is blue lin and with the black accents, it really sets off the pale blue well. Kinda neutral...



Thanks! I'm gonna hunt this one next... I love it! &#128540;


----------



## mygoodies

Please welcome my MM Rose Azalea cutie 
LOVE the Galop ribbon!! Finally a special one for 2016!





Here she is on my B30 Bleu Nuit "layered" on top a Petit H Pink heart charm  
I was afraid the MM would be too big for a B30 but its fine. YAY!


----------



## Ethengdurst

mygoodies said:


> Please welcome my MM Rose Azalea cutie
> LOVE the Galop ribbon!! Finally a special one for 2016!
> View attachment 3275483
> 
> View attachment 3275485
> 
> 
> Here she is on my B30 Bleu Nuit "layered" on top a Petit H Pink heart charm
> I was afraid the MM would be too big for a B30 but its fine. YAY!
> View attachment 3275486



Gorgeous! I love the MM best, the PM is too small IMO but your MM is perfect for your B30!


----------



## mygoodies

Ethengdurst said:


> Gorgeous! I love the MM best, the PM is too small IMO but your MM is perfect for your B30!




Thanks so much. I can't stop smiling looking at her. Went to look for matching pink clothes today to match her LOL


----------



## Tall1Grl

You guys! After having ordered and then gotten cancelled a rose azalea rodeo which was to be my Valentine's gift my loving DH made this for me until he can find me one from H!! Isn't she the cutest!!  mods sorry if this is a bit off topic but I just had to share!










P.S. Ive been really trying to stay away from TPF and temptation so I havent posted awhile but H is darn hard to resist!


----------



## maplemoose

You have the BEST hubby ! More precious than any rodeo I can ever dream of ! Congratulations !


----------



## Tall1Grl

maplemoose said:


> You have the BEST hubby ! More precious than any rodeo I can ever dream of ! Congratulations !



Thank you sooo much MapleMoose! He is totally! I just got out of work and he presented it to me!!  Im still speechless and overjoyed! I cant wait to go to H with her!


----------



## Ccc1

Tall1Grl said:


> You guys! After having ordered and then gotten cancelled a rose azalea rodeo which was to be my Valentine's gift my loving DH made this for me until he can find me one from H!! Isn't she the cutest!!  mods sorry if this is a bit off topic but I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ive been really trying to stay away from TPF and temptation so I havent posted awhile but H is darn hard to resist!


Tall1Grl - your DH is super sweet. This is one extra special Rodeo it's better than any other Rodeos. Enjoy!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Ccc1 said:


> Tall1Grl - your DH is super sweet. This is one extra special Rodeo it's better than any other Rodeos. Enjoy!



Thank you Ccc1!!!so true!!


----------



## Junior Mints

Tall1Grl said:


> You guys! After having ordered and then gotten cancelled a rose azalea rodeo which was to be my Valentine's gift my loving DH made this for me until he can find me one from H!! Isn't she the cutest!!  mods sorry if this is a bit off topic but I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ive been really trying to stay away from TPF and temptation so I havent posted awhile but H is darn hard to resist!




Omg so cute! I'm going to make these with my kids!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Tall1Grl

Junior Mints said:


> Omg so cute! I'm going to make these with my kids!!! Thank you for sharing



Thank you for letting me share Junior Mints!  DH was showing me how he made it and I think you'll have so much fun making these!


----------



## HPassion

Wah he's very crafty! The proportions are all correct too!


----------



## Tall1Grl

HPassion said:


> Wah he's very crafty! The proportions are all correct too!



Thank you HPassion! That he is! I still can't believe it!


----------



## DH sucker

Tall1Grl said:


> You guys! After having ordered and then gotten cancelled a rose azalea rodeo which was to be my Valentine's gift my loving DH made this for me until he can find me one from H!! Isn't she the cutest!!  mods sorry if this is a bit off topic but I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ive been really trying to stay away from TPF and temptation so I havent posted awhile but H is darn hard to resist!




That is awesome!  Much more love, time, and thought went into that rodeo than any other you could buy.


----------



## Tall1Grl

DH sucker said:


> That is awesome!  Much more love, time, and thought went into that rodeo than any other you could buy.



Thank you DH Sucker!! I wear her proudly on my H bag!!


----------



## coolala

Tall1Grl said:


> You guys! After having ordered and then gotten cancelled a rose azalea rodeo which was to be my Valentine's gift my loving DH made this for me until he can find me one from H!! Isn't she the cutest!!  mods sorry if this is a bit off topic but I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ive been really trying to stay away from TPF and temptation so I havent posted awhile but H is darn hard to resist!




This is so sweet!


----------



## mygoodies

Tall1Grl said:


> You guys! After having ordered and then gotten cancelled a rose azalea rodeo which was to be my Valentine's gift my loving DH made this for me until he can find me one from H!! Isn't she the cutest!!  mods sorry if this is a bit off topic but I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ive been really trying to stay away from TPF and temptation so I havent posted awhile but H is darn hard to resist!




This is just PRICELESS!!! U just got yrself a Ltd Edition Rodeo baby [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Tall1Grl

coolala said:


> This is so sweet!





mygoodies said:


> This is just PRICELESS!!! U just got yrself a Ltd Edition Rodeo baby [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]



Hehehe, Thank you *mygoodies* and *coolala*!


----------



## weibandy

Tall1Grl said:


> You guys! After having ordered and then gotten cancelled a rose azalea rodeo which was to be my Valentine's gift my loving DH made this for me until he can find me one from H!! Isn't she the cutest!!  mods sorry if this is a bit off topic but I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ive been really trying to stay away from TPF and temptation so I havent posted awhile but H is darn hard to resist!



He made that ?!  The boy's got talent!  So cute and so heartwarming.  What a treasure!


----------



## periogirl28

Tall1Grl said:


> You guys! After having ordered and then gotten cancelled a rose azalea rodeo which was to be my Valentine's gift my loving DH made this for me until he can find me one from H!! Isn't she the cutest!!  mods sorry if this is a bit off topic but I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ive been really trying to stay away from TPF and temptation so I havent posted awhile but H is darn hard to resist!



The BEST version of the Rodeo, handmade with love by DH specially for you. Well done him!


----------



## Tall1Grl

weibandy said:


> He made that ?!  The boy's got talent!  So cute and so heartwarming.  What a treasure!





periogirl28 said:


> The BEST version of the Rodeo, handmade with love by DH specially for you. Well done him!



Thank you so much *weibandy* and *periogirl28*!! Hes got mad skilz() and he thanks everyone here for their wonderful comments!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

What are you lovelies' thoughts on buying rodeos of the same color, different size? I already have an orange poppy one from the new season in mm. My SA just emailed me about one in pm.

Suggestions???


----------



## periogirl28

LovingTheOrange said:


> What are you lovelies' thoughts on buying rodeos of the same color, different size? I already have an orange poppy one from the new season in mm. My SA just emailed me about one in pm.
> 
> Suggestions???



Buy it!


----------



## cavalla

Tall1Grl said:


> You guys! After having ordered and then gotten cancelled a rose azalea rodeo which was to be my Valentine's gift my loving DH made this for me until he can find me one from H!! Isn't she the cutest!!  mods sorry if this is a bit off topic but I just had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ive been really trying to stay away from TPF and temptation so I havent posted awhile but H is darn hard to resist!



Oh! How lovely is this. It is one of a kind!


----------



## Tall1Grl

LovingTheOrange said:


> What are you lovelies' thoughts on buying rodeos of the same color, different size? I already have an orange poppy one from the new season in mm. My SA just emailed me about one in pm.
> 
> Suggestions???



Lucky you! Im with periogirl +1


----------



## Tall1Grl

cavalla said:


> Oh! How lovely is this. It is one of a kind!



Thank you cavalla! That she is!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Omg! Omg! Omg! You _*WILL NOT BELIEVE*_ my *WONDERFULBESTICANTSAYENUFFGREANTTHINGSDH ]* just located a Rose Azalea Rodeo MM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoooooooo&#128149;


----------



## periogirl28

Tall1Grl said:


> Omg! Omg! Omg! You _*WILL NOT BELIEVE*_ my *WONDERFULBESTICANTSAYENUFFGREANTTHINGSDH ]* just located a Rose Azalea Rodeo MM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoooooooo&#128149;



Yay yay yay! He is the best horse catcher!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Tall1Grl said:


> Omg! Omg! Omg! You _*WILL NOT BELIEVE*_ my *WONDERFULBESTICANTSAYENUFFGREANTTHINGSDH ]* just located a Rose Azalea Rodeo MM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoooooooo&#128149;


Jealous!!! I have been searching high and low for a pink one. All of mine have been in the blue family &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;I even bought THREE bleu de malte ones.


----------



## Prada Prince

Tall1Grl said:


> Omg! Omg! Omg! You _*WILL NOT BELIEVE*_ my *WONDERFULBESTICANTSAYENUFFGREANTTHINGSDH ]* just located a Rose Azalea Rodeo MM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoooooooo&#128149;



Well done! Hope you get it soon!


----------



## Tall1Grl

periogirl28 said:


> Yay yay yay! He is the best horse catcher!



Thank you periogirl28!! I'm gonna have a nice corral by the end of the year for sure!
p.s I couldn't help sneak a peak on the other threads-enjoy Monte Carlo !


----------



## Tall1Grl

LovingTheOrange said:


> Jealous!!! I have been searching high and low for a pink one. All of mine have been in the blue family &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;I even bought THREE bleu de malte ones.


Thank you LovingTheOrange! I think you cant have too many horsies!



Prada Prince said:


> Well done! Hope you get it soon!



Thank you Prada Prince! Hopefully next week!


----------



## periogirl28

Tall1Grl said:


> Thank you periogirl28!! I'm gonna have a nice corral by the end of the year for sure!
> 
> p.s I couldn't help sneak a peak on the other threads-enjoy Monte Carlo !




Does this mean he doesn't have to sew you any more cuties? Awwww. 
Thank you, the holiday alas is over and I am home.


----------



## Tall1Grl

periogirl28 said:


> Does this mean he doesn't have to sew you any more cuties? Awwww.
> Thank you, the holiday alas is over and I am home.



Lol! Uh, as a matter of fact he made a few more:shame: and we are going to make one for my sister who has breast cancer and my friend who has colon cancer and a few more for family n friends as gifts!
I'm sorry you trip is over but it looked like you had a FAB time!


----------



## periogirl28

Tall1Grl said:


> Lol! Uh, as a matter of fact he made a few more:shame: and we are going to make one for my sister who has breast cancer and my friend who has colon cancer and a few more for family n friends as gifts!
> 
> I'm sorry you trip is over but it looked like you had a FAB time!




That is so sweet! Massive cheer up, those ponies.


----------



## H.C.LV.

How much is a Rodeo pm in Europe (euro zone not England )? 

I saw a beautiful GM rose Sakura in my boutique some time ago but I didn't ask because it was really big!!! 

TIA!!!


----------



## mygoodies

H.C.LV. said:


> How much is a Rodeo pm in Europe (euro zone not England )?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a beautiful GM rose Sakura in my boutique some time ago but I didn't ask because it was really big!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!!




The PM is currently 310 Euros atm  the MM is 370 Euros in case you're thinking abt that too  I do love the MM for my B30 but the GM would a bit too big for my B.


----------



## SugarMama

After 3 heartbreaking order cancellations from H.com, my SA came through for me again!  Here's orange poppy PM.


----------



## csetcos

SugarMama said:


> After 3 heartbreaking order cancellations from H.com, my SA came through for me again!  Here's orange poppy PM.




Great picture!!! [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## SugarMama

csetcos said:


> Great picture!!! [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]



Thank you!  Silly but fun!  &#127818;


----------



## H.C.LV.

mygoodies said:


> The PM is currently 310 Euros atm  the MM is 370 Euros in case you're thinking abt that tono  I do love the MM for my B30 but the GM would a bit too big for my B.



Thank you so much for your answer!!! &#128144;&#128052;&#128144;&#128052;


----------



## mygoodies

SugarMama said:


> After 3 heartbreaking order cancellations from H.com, my SA came through for me again!  Here's orange poppy PM.




YAAAYYY!!! Looooove this pop of Orange. The PM is the cutest size of all. Enjoy!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

SugarMama said:


> After 3 heartbreaking order cancellations from H.com, my SA came through for me again!  Here's orange poppy PM.



Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## SugarMama

mygoodies said:


> YAAAYYY!!! Looooove this pop of Orange. The PM is the cutest size of all. Enjoy!!





Tall1Grl said:


> Yay!! Congrats!



Thank you lovelies!


----------



## periogirl28

SugarMama said:


> After 3 heartbreaking order cancellations from H.com, my SA came through for me again!  Here's orange poppy PM.



Many congrats!


----------



## SugarMama

periogirl28 said:


> Many congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## atomic110

SugarMama said:


> After 3 heartbreaking order cancellations from H.com, my SA came through for me again!  Here's orange poppy PM.


Great news! Love your puppy PM with oranges! So fun !


----------



## SugarMama

atomic110 said:


> Great news! Love your puppy PM with oranges! So fun !




Thank you atomic!!  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mygoodies

Scored the PM TOSCA this time Ladies. I would LOVE a B30 in Tosca Togo too[emoji179][emoji179]
Here is my cutie in bright sunlight:


----------



## SugarMama

mygoodies said:


> Scored the PM TOSCA this time Ladies. I would LOVE a B30 in Tosca Togo too[emoji179][emoji179]
> Here is my cutie in bright sunlight:
> View attachment 3287334
> 
> View attachment 3287335



Wooohooo!  Congrats on your score!  Love her!


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Scored the PM TOSCA this time Ladies. I would LOVE a B30 in Tosca Togo too[emoji179][emoji179]
> Here is my cutie in bright sunlight:
> View attachment 3287334
> 
> View attachment 3287335



Twins with your cutie! &#128151;


----------



## Tall1Grl

mygoodies said:


> Scored the PM TOSCA this time Ladies. I would LOVE a B30 in Tosca Togo too[emoji179][emoji179]
> Here is my cutie in bright sunlight:
> View attachment 3287334
> 
> View attachment 3287335



Congrats!!You never know this could be your lucky charm!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Is this a new color dear?


----------



## trishaluvslv

My first horsey...Orange poppy MM... does anybody know the rose color and the blue?

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SugarMama

trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3287850
> 
> 
> My first horsey...Orange poppy MM... does anybody know the rose color and the blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Rose azalea and blue Aztec I believe


----------



## trishaluvslv

SugarMama said:


> Rose azalea and blue Aztec I believe



thank you dear, i was so over the moon when my SA called to tell me, i failed to hear the colors or details beyond "i hvae your rodeo for you"   I think the retail USD was $515 for the MM.  i refuse to pay resellers gouging prices, jsut had to have patience!  thank you


----------



## Tall1Grl

trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3287850
> 
> 
> My first horsey...Orange poppy MM... does anybody know the rose color and the blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## mygoodies

trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3287850
> 
> 
> My first horsey...Orange poppy MM... does anybody know the rose color and the blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app




Rodeo Twins. I have her lil PM sister [emoji4][emoji4] she makes me smile everyday!


----------



## trishaluvslv

mygoodies said:


> Rodeo Twins. I have her lil PM sister [emoji4][emoji4] she makes me smile everyday!



These are darling little gems.....this would be so cute ibn the petite size


----------



## Israeli_Flava

trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3287850
> 
> 
> My first horsey...Orange poppy MM... does anybody know the rose color and the blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Love this one! Trying to hunt one down as well! 
These little buggers are VERYYYYY addicting! I never thought I'd be hunting these when they were first released. 
Now I sound like a crack head... got a rodeo? got any rodeo? I neeeeed a rodeo.... pleeeeeease I need that rodeo


----------



## trishaluvslv

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love this one! Trying to hunt one down as well!
> These little buggers are VERYYYYY addicting! I never thought I'd be hunting these when they were first released.
> Now I sound like a crack head... got a rodeo? got any rodeo? I neeeeed a rodeo.... pleeeeeease I need that rodeo [emoji14]


[emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12] ..yes....I'm familiar with this "problem" my dear..Lol....I needed a blue one next....[emoji39] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## atomic110

mygoodies said:


> Scored the PM TOSCA this time Ladies. I would LOVE a B30 in Tosca Togo too[emoji179][emoji179]
> Here is my cutie in bright sunlight:
> View attachment 3287334
> 
> View attachment 3287335


Very cute and bright rodeo! So pop on your B! Congrats


----------



## atomic110

trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3287850
> 
> 
> My first horsey...Orange poppy MM... does anybody know the rose color and the blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


Congrats on  your first horsey! Very happy rodeo you got! Love it


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love this one! Trying to hunt one down as well!
> These little buggers are VERYYYYY addicting! I never thought I'd be hunting these when they were first released.
> Now I sound like a crack head... got a rodeo? got any rodeo? I neeeeed a rodeo.... pleeeeeease I need that rodeo




LMAO[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can totally relate to that!!! I didn't thought these were THAT addictive. I was like maybe 1 or 2 would be enough but then I'm craving for MOOOOARREEEE!!!


----------



## mygoodies

atomic110 said:


> Very cute and bright rodeo! So pop on your B! Congrats




Thank you dear!!! She's the right pop of color for my Bleu Nuit baby[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tall1Grl

Yayyyyyy!!!!&#128514; she's finally here!! Thank you for letting me share my joy! Ms rose Azalea!


----------



## SugarMama

Tall1Grl said:


> Yayyyyyy!!!!&#128514; she's finally here!! Thank you for letting me share my joy! Ms rose Azalea!



What a cutie!


----------



## Tall1Grl

SugarMama said:


> What a cutie!



Thanks SugarMama! My first!


----------



## Tall1Grl

And with her homemade little sis!!


----------



## periogirl28

Tall1Grl said:


> And with her homemade little sis!!



Both are cute and precious, congrats!


----------



## Tall1Grl

periogirl28 said:


> Both are cute and precious, congrats!



Thank you so much periogirl28!! You are so very right they do bring much joy!!


----------



## SugarMama

Tall1Grl said:


> And with her homemade little sis!!



Omg adorable!


----------



## Tall1Grl

QUOTE=SugarMama;29914112]Omg adorable![/QUOTE]


----------



## Prada Prince

I've just ordered a Rodeo GM online from the Hermes website (though they are taking their own sweet time to confirm whether the order has been approved!). 

But now I'm wondering whether I made the right decision in getting the GM instead of the MM. I'm planning to put it on my B40... 

I'm also wondering whether I should wait until I go to Milan and Paris in May/June to purchase one to take advantage of the Euro prices, instead of purchasing one now in GBP... 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## atomic110

Prada Prince said:


> I've just ordered a Rodeo GM online from the Hermes website (though they are taking their own sweet time to confirm whether the order has been approved!).
> 
> But now I'm wondering whether I made the right decision in getting the GM instead of the MM. I'm planning to put it on my B40...
> 
> I'm also wondering whether I should wait until I go to Milan and Paris in May/June to purchase one to take advantage of the Euro prices, instead of purchasing one now in GBP...
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


GM size will work well on your B40... and it is no easy to get rodeo by walk in. So I would say go for it if H.com confirm  your order. 
That's just my 2cents of thought , hope  it helps


----------



## atomic110

Welcome my little Rose Jaipur horsey joining the family &#128522; 
Thanks for letting me share my humble family shot here
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/bc/ab/74/bcab742c4e9c8f6a55cf44901f9f9da6.jpg


----------



## mygoodies

atomic110 said:


> Welcome my little Rose Jaipur horsey joining the family [emoji4]
> Thanks for letting me share my humble family shot here
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/bc/ab/74/bcab742c4e9c8f6a55cf44901f9f9da6.jpg




I'd LOVE to adopt yr CUTE family &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## rania1981

mygoodies said:


> Scored the PM TOSCA this time Ladies. I would LOVE a B30 in Tosca Togo too[emoji179][emoji179]
> Here is my cutie in bright sunlight:
> View attachment 3287334
> 
> View attachment 3287335




This is the only color remaining on my list for now (apart from so black), congrats love it! Is tosca rodeo still being produced? If so i must hound my sa for it!


----------



## tonkamama

PP ~ I agree with atomic, I also think GM looks the best on a 40 size... Don't wait get one whenever you can.  



Prada Prince said:


> I've just ordered a Rodeo GM online from the Hermes website (though they are taking their own sweet time to confirm whether the order has been approved!).
> 
> But now I'm wondering whether I made the right decision in getting the GM instead of the MM. I'm planning to put it on my B40...
> 
> I'm also wondering whether I should wait until I go to Milan and Paris in May/June to purchase one to take advantage of the Euro prices, instead of purchasing one now in GBP...
> 
> Thoughts anyone?





atomic110 said:


> GM size will work well on your B40... and it is no easy to get rodeo by walk in. So I would say go for it if H.com confirm  your order.
> That's just my 2cents of thought , hope  it helps


----------



## mygoodies

rania1981 said:


> This is the only color remaining on my list for now (apart from so black), congrats love it! Is tosca rodeo still being produced? If so i must hound my sa for it!




I was lucky enough to order this on H.com 
And I think it's still being produced. The previous Tosca Rodeo I've seen so far has the brown tassle and this 1 Orange. So I think this is the latest version? Yes make yr SA find it for you


----------



## Prada Prince

tonkamama said:


> PP ~ I agree with atomic, I also think GM looks the best on a 40 size... Don't wait get one whenever you can.







atomic110 said:


> GM size will work well on your B40... and it is no easy to get rodeo by walk in. So I would say go for it if H.com confirm  your order.
> That's just my 2cents of thought , hope  it helps




Thanks guys! I will keep it if H.com ever sodding comes back to me on my order. It's been "approving" the order since this morning!


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> Welcome my little Rose Jaipur horsey joining the family &#128522;
> Thanks for letting me share my humble family shot here
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/bc/ab/74/bcab742c4e9c8f6a55cf44901f9f9da6.jpg



Love your rodeo family! So colorful


----------



## bagidiotic

atomic110 said:


> Welcome my little Rose Jaipur horsey joining the family &#128522;
> Thanks for letting me share my humble family shot here
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/bc/ab/74/bcab742c4e9c8f6a55cf44901f9f9da6.jpg


Cute little stable of gallop


----------



## atomic110

Tall1Grl said:


> And with her homemade little sis!!


Happy sibling! Home made sis is super cute!


----------



## atomic110

mygoodies said:


> I'd LOVE to adopt yr CUTE family &#129303;&#129303;





Lollipop15 said:


> Love your rodeo family! So colorful





bagidiotic said:


> Cute little stable of gallop


Thank you *mygoodies, Lollipop, bagidiotic *! I'm going to hunt more , build my horsey empire&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Tall1Grl

atomic110 said:


> Happy sibling! Home made sis is super cute!



Thank you atomic110! Love your collection! My DH would say you have the best colors (except for the lime,hahaha)


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

Prada Prince said:


> I've just ordered a Rodeo GM online from the Hermes website (though they are taking their own sweet time to confirm whether the order has been approved!).
> 
> But now I'm wondering whether I made the right decision in getting the GM instead of the MM. I'm planning to put it on my B40...
> 
> I'm also wondering whether I should wait until I go to Milan and Paris in May/June to purchase one to take advantage of the Euro prices, instead of purchasing one now in GBP...
> 
> Thoughts anyone?



You can buy in euros from H.com. Change your setting from UK.Hermes to Ireland.Hermes. You see text in English, prices in Euros and you can pay as usual and ship to your home address. Even with the falling Euro it still makes sense to buy in Euros than GBP.


----------



## Prada Prince

cheapfrillnorth said:


> You can buy in euros from H.com. Change your setting from UK.Hermes to Ireland.Hermes. You see text in English, prices in Euros and you can pay as usual and ship to your home address. Even with the falling Euro it still makes sense to buy in Euros than GBP.




Really?? I didn't know that, they wouldn't be alerted to the home address being in London instead? Darn, I wish I knew this sooner!


----------



## sparklelisab

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks guys! I will keep it if H.com ever sodding comes back to me on my order. It's been "approving" the order since this morning!



Can't wait to see your new GM.  I think it is perfect size for a 40 and I even use my GMs on 35s.  



cheapfrillnorth said:


> You can buy in euros from H.com. Change your setting from UK.Hermes to Ireland.Hermes. You see text in English, prices in Euros and you can pay as usual and ship to your home address. Even with the falling Euro it still makes sense to buy in Euros than GBP.



Oh darn it *cheapfril*l---this makes me sooooo jelly!!!  I wish I could do this!!  Errr..... Getting my hands on rodeos is insane these days!  Need a poppy and rose azalee


----------



## sparklelisab

mygoodies said:


> Scored the PM TOSCA this time Ladies. I would LOVE a B30 in Tosca Togo too[emoji179][emoji179]
> Here is my cutie in bright sunlight:
> View attachment 3287334
> 
> View attachment 3287335





trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3287850
> 
> 
> oh your tosca is adorable!!!  Congrats my dear!!
> 
> My first horsey...Orange poppy MM... does anybody know the rose color and the blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app





Tall1Grl said:


> Yayyyyyy!!!!&#128514; she's finally here!! Thank you for letting me share my joy! Ms rose Azalea!



oh Lordy *Tall*, you are killing me!!  I must find one of these!!!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Charmys, this is my latest Rodeo and a neutral---but the orange perks her up.  Showing on my new Kelly with some Hermes wool poms!


----------



## rania1981

mygoodies said:


> I was lucky enough to order this on H.com
> And I think it's still being produced. The previous Tosca Rodeo I've seen so far has the brown tassle and this 1 Orange. So I think this is the latest version? Yes make yr SA find it for you



Thank you for the info! I msgd him already


----------



## hedgwin99

sparklelisab said:


> Charmys, this is my latest Rodeo and a neutral---but the orange perks her up.  Showing on my new Kelly with some Hermes wool poms!




Omg I'm dying to get my hands on wool pompom but I refuse to pay crazy price on evilbay [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Tall1Grl

sparklelisab said:


> Charmys, this is my latest Rodeo and a neutral---but the orange perks her up.  Showing on my new Kelly with some Hermes wool poms!



Lol! I wish I could claim it was me but DH he's a charmer! But I love this one and so does DH!!! Also congrats on ure new addition!!


----------



## mygoodies

sparklelisab said:


> Charmys, this is my latest Rodeo and a neutral---but the orange perks her up.  Showing on my new Kelly with some Hermes wool poms!




This cutie is my nr 1 to get!! LOVE the Orange so much!! I was too late to adopt her last time at h.com  
Still don't have a blue horsey for my Bleu Nuit!!! So back to stalking the website AGAIN!!


----------



## sparklelisab

hedgwin99 said:


> Omg I'm dying to get my hands on wool pompom but I refuse to pay crazy price on evilbay [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Oh *hedgwin*, I am guilty of paying the crazy evilbay prices for these dang poms!!  Either a shawl or poms is how I look at it, and the poms will last a lifetime whereas, I get one pull in a shawl and my heart breaks.....  Since I do not have a lot of bags to choose from, I dress them up with their accessories for variety... Yes, nuts!  I know.


----------



## Prada Prince

sparklelisab said:


> Can't wait to see your new GM.  I think it is perfect size for a 40 and I even use my GMs on 35s.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh darn it *cheapfril*l---this makes me sooooo jelly!!!  I wish I could do this!!  Errr..... Getting my hands on rodeos is insane these days!  Need a poppy and rose azalee



Thanks... The order was cancelled, but we redid it over the phone a few minutes ago, so I'm hoping the second time's the *charm*!


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks... The order was cancelled, but we redid it over the phone a few minutes ago, so I'm hoping the second time's the *charm*!




Oooh fingers crossed for youuuu it'll work this time! I'm pretty sure it'll be just perfect for your bag


----------



## LovingTheOrange

mygoodies said:


> This cutie is my nr 1 to get!! LOVE the Orange so much!! I was too late to adopt her last time at h.com
> Still don't have a blue horsey for my Bleu Nuit!!! So back to stalking the website AGAIN!!


I am having the opposite problem. Most of my horses are in the blue family!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sparklelisab said:


> Charmys, this is my latest Rodeo and a neutral---but the orange perks her up.  Showing on my new Kelly with some Hermes wool poms!



*sparkleisab*- How many of these babies do you have ?? I'm glad to be twins with you. I love looking at the orange eyes and the Blue is a great contrast with lighter color bags.  Love how the orange brings out the brown in your Kelly.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

What do you think about this gm size? Is it too big for my gp30? I'm thinking if I should keep or return. &#129300;


----------



## bagidiotic

ashopaholicgirl said:


> What do you think about this gm size? Is it too big for my gp30? I'm thinking if I should keep or return. &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3296305


More than 1  return
Only 1 keep
You may use it on other bigger bag


----------



## tonkamama

ashopaholicgirl said:


> What do you think about this gm size? Is it too big for my gp30? I'm thinking if I should keep or return. &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3296305



Lovely rodeo &#128153;&#128525;!  Ok my honest opinion, GM only looks good on size 40 and I think it also looks very cute on a size 35 (my case).  On a size 30 it might looks like a stuff animal hanging on your GP then again nothing wrong with that if you look at those Fendi bag charms.  ::


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

bagidiotic said:


> More than 1  return
> Only 1 keep
> You may use it on other bigger bag




UnfortunatelyI have only one. All of my bags are around gp size.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

tonkamama said:


> Lovely rodeo [emoji170][emoji7]!  Ok my honest opinion, GM only looks good on size 40 and I think it also looks very cute on a size 35 (my case).  On a size 30 it might looks like a stuff animal hanging on your GP then again nothing wrong with that if you look at those Fendi bag charms.  ::




Haha I know what you mean. Those Fendi bag charm is what I'm considering if it suits better than this Rodeo.


----------



## mygoodies

Soooo let me share my online Rodeo hunting adventure today!
Finally got a Blue one[emoji317][emoji317] but in MM  I do prefer the PM. I called CS to make sure it went through and all OK [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
Then she told me that I have reaches my MAX PURCHASE of the Rodeo. Boooo hooooo Apparently max online ordering for the Rodeo is only 3  

So she suggested to keep this until I found a PM that I like as I'm allowed to return it within 30 days! 
Or creating a new account under hubbys name LOOOL[emoji38][emoji38] 

Will post here as soon as my cutie arrives. Hopefully this Friday!


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

mygoodies said:


> Soooo let me share my online Rodeo hunting adventure today!
> Finally got a Blue one[emoji317][emoji317] but in MM  I do prefer the PM. I called CS to make sure it went through and all OK [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> Then she told me that I have reaches my MAX PURCHASE of the Rodeo. Boooo hooooo Apparently max online ordering for the Rodeo is only 3
> 
> So she suggested to keep this until I found a PM that I like as I'm allowed to return it within 30 days!
> Or creating a new account under hubbys name LOOOL[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Will post here as soon as my cutie arrives. Hopefully this Friday!




Congratulation! I love Rodeo size pm and mm but I always too late for h.com. I also got the maximum of the bag on h.com. They said I could buy only 2 bags per year and I didn't know that.  I bought one for my mom and now I can't buy Lindy today. [emoji24]

Anyway, you mentioned about new account under your hubby name. Is it possible to have that with the same credit card or same address? Can they check? If that's ok, I would like to open my hubby's account also.


----------



## mygoodies

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Congratulation! I love Rodeo size pm and mm but I always too late for h.com. I also got the maximum of the bag on h.com. They said I could buy only 2 bags per year and I didn't know that.  I bought one for my mom and now I can't buy Lindy today. [emoji24]
> 
> Anyway, you mentioned about new account under your hubby name. Is it possible to have that with the same credit card or same address? Can they check? If that's ok, I would like to open my hubby's account also.




Are u in Europe dear? The Blue MM is still there  
I've heard it doesn't matter which CC use as long as the account is under a different name? Just try it


----------



## Prada Prince

mygoodies said:


> Are u in Europe dear? The Blue MM is still there
> I've heard it doesn't matter which CC use as long as the account is under a different name? Just try it



I've been refreshing the Hermes website for the past hour and I haven't seen any Rodeos  do you have a link?


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> I've been refreshing the Hermes website for the past hour and I haven't seen any Rodeos  do you have a link?




Oh maaaannnnn its gone already 
But in Holland it should be here:
http://m.netherlands.hermes.com/led...onfigurable-product-c-rodeo-charms-49393.html

There has been azalea arnd 11.45, then BE arnd 14.30 then BE again arnd 1600-1700!! In total there were 13 BE MM rodeos, All MM size! The most and longest sale I've ever seen so far. Have been stalking the site for a Blue one. 

Its best if u click elsewhere first (like jewelry etc) then go back to leather accessories again. The site has been updated many times today. 

What I also noted is that often the site on tel is faster than desktop! So I always try both at work LOL
Both isn't synchronized though. Today desktop site was sooner updated than mobile. Soooo annoying!!

Hopefully they do PM next! I'll DM u as soon as I see it again OK


----------



## Prada Prince

mygoodies said:


> Oh maaaannnnn its gone already
> But in Holland it should be here:
> http://m.netherlands.hermes.com/led...onfigurable-product-c-rodeo-charms-49393.html
> 
> There has been azalea arnd 11.45, then BE arnd 14.30 then BE again arnd 1600-1700!! In total there were 13 BE MM rodeos, All MM size! The most and longest sale I've ever seen so far. Have been stalking the site for a Blue one.
> 
> Its best if u click elsewhere first (like jewelry etc) then go back to leather accessories again. The site has been updated many times today.
> 
> What I also noted is that often the site on tel is faster than desktop! So I always try both at work LOL
> Both isn't synchronized though. Today desktop site was sooner updated than mobile. Soooo annoying!!
> 
> Hopefully they do PM next! I'll DM u as soon as I see it again OK




Thank you!!!


----------



## sparklelisab

chkpfbeliever said:


> *sparkleisab*- How many of these babies do you have ?? I'm glad to be twins with you. I love looking at the orange eyes and the Blue is a great contrast with lighter color bags.  Love how the orange brings out the brown in your Kelly.



oh...you....not that many but I do love them. I will take a family picture!!  



ashopaholicgirl said:


> What do you think about this gm size? Is it too big for my gp30? I'm thinking if I should keep or return. &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3296305



Oh *eshop*, I hope you don't mind the honestly.  I love the rodeo but I feel he is too big for your smashing GP.  You can send him to me!!!  



ashopaholicgirl said:


> Haha I know what you mean. Those Fendi bag charm is what I'm considering if it suits better than this Rodeo.



And a fendi charm is just the ticket. They are making smaller bugs half size of the giant fur balls.  Check them out my dear.


----------



## sparklelisab

mygoodies said:


> Soooo let me share my online Rodeo hunting adventure today!
> Finally got a Blue one[emoji317][emoji317] but in MM  I do prefer the PM. I called CS to make sure it went through and all OK [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> Then she told me that I have reaches my MAX PURCHASE of the Rodeo. Boooo hooooo Apparently max online ordering for the Rodeo is only 3
> 
> So she suggested to keep this until I found a PM that I like as I'm allowed to return it within 30 days!
> Or creating a new account under hubbys name LOOOL[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Will post here as soon as my cutie arrives. Hopefully this Friday!



If your husband's last name is different, I think you can try this.  I have an account in my husband's name and in my mom's name. AND, I still can't get my hands on a pink azalee Rodeo, or that gorgeous electric blue one!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

mygoodies said:


> Soooo let me share my online Rodeo hunting adventure today!
> Finally got a Blue one[emoji317][emoji317] but in MM  I do prefer the PM. I called CS to make sure it went through and all OK [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> Then she told me that I have reaches my MAX PURCHASE of the Rodeo. Boooo hooooo Apparently max online ordering for the Rodeo is only 3
> 
> So she suggested to keep this until I found a PM that I like as I'm allowed to return it within 30 days!
> Or creating a new account under hubbys name LOOOL[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Will post here as soon as my cutie arrives. Hopefully this Friday!



Yay!!! You got one!!


----------



## periogirl28

Orange Poppy PMs are showing up in stores, just a heads up! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## mygoodies

sparklelisab said:


> If your husband's last name is different, I think you can try this.  I have an account in my husband's name and in my mom's name. AND, I still can't get my hands on a pink azalee Rodeo, or that gorgeous electric blue one!!




Yep hubbys last name is different   so I'll try that next!

Keep trying dear!!! It will pop up soon. Crossing fingers for youuuuuu


----------



## mygoodies

Tall1Grl said:


> Yay!!! You got one!!




YESSSSS FINALLY!! I just wish it ms a PM. well lets see what's coming next. I have a strong feeling H has made a bunch of new color combos    
I was shocked there were 13 sold yesterday. Never seen so many before


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Orange Poppy PMs are showing up in stores, just a heads up! &#55357;&#56841;




Thank you for the heads up dear! I loooove my PM Poppy. So stinkin CUTE!!!


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

periogirl28 said:


> Orange Poppy PMs are showing up in stores, just a heads up! &#55357;&#56841;




Is it on h.com europe?


----------



## periogirl28

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Is it on h.com europe?


Actually in stores, SA sent me a message.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

periogirl28 said:


> Actually in stores, SA sent me a message.




Would love to have one. Where are you located please?


----------



## mygoodies

We hardly get ANY here   so my best bet would be just stalking H.com


----------



## ThisVNchick

mygoodies said:


> Oh maaaannnnn its gone already
> But in Holland it should be here:
> http://m.netherlands.hermes.com/led...onfigurable-product-c-rodeo-charms-49393.html
> 
> There has been azalea arnd 11.45, then BE arnd 14.30 then BE again arnd 1600-1700!! In total there were 13 BE MM rodeos, All MM size! The most and longest sale I've ever seen so far. Have been stalking the site for a Blue one.
> 
> Its best if u click elsewhere first (like jewelry etc) then go back to leather accessories again. The site has been updated many times today.
> 
> What I also noted is that often the site on tel is faster than desktop! So I always try both at work LOL
> Both isn't synchronized though. Today desktop site was sooner updated than mobile. Soooo annoying!!
> 
> Hopefully they do PM next! I'll DM u as soon as I see it again OK



Could I ask if it's under bags and luggage --> ladies or actually under SLGs? I haven't had much luck on the US site, but will be in NL this summer for a family reunion so wouldn't mind sending it to my cousin's place and picking up later if the NL website has more stock.

Thanks!


----------



## mygoodies

ThisVNchick said:


> Could I ask if it's under bags and luggage --> ladies or actually under SLGs? I haven't had much luck on the US site, but will be in NL this summer for a family reunion so wouldn't mind sending it to my cousin's place and picking up later if the NL website has more stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




The Rodeos are under "leder" ---> accessories and if its there it should show "GriGri" ---> Rodeo

I'm not sure if we get more stock online. Seems equal imo. U just have to be very lucky to grab them


----------



## ThisVNchick

mygoodies said:


> The Rodeos are under "leder" ---> accessories and if its there it should show "GriGri" ---> Rodeo
> 
> I'm not sure if we get more stock online. Seems equal imo. U just have to be very lucky to grab them



Thanks! It can't hurt to check both sites  

On a different note, any ladies noticed that the "accessories" section under "ladies" is gone?

For the US site, it used to be: leather --> bag and luggage --> women --> accessories --> rodeo

I can't seem to locate the the subcategory "accessories" anymore.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

They're on the website right now!! There's two tosca, one electrique blue, and one orange poppy


----------



## mygoodies

LovingTheOrange said:


> They're on the website right now!! There's two tosca, one electrique blue, and one orange poppy




Sadly all MM or GM   
first time they pop up in evening!


----------



## mygoodies

When buying the Rodeos pls pay attention to the PRICE as the image might not match the description being an GM, MM, PM! 
For example title says MM and the price shown is for a GM!


----------



## mygoodies

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks! It can't hurt to check both sites
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note, any ladies noticed that the "accessories" section under "ladies" is gone?
> 
> 
> 
> For the US site, it used to be: leather --> bag and luggage --> women --> accessories --> rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to locate the the subcategory "accessories" anymore.




They're UP on EU SITE dear!!!! HURRRRRYYYYYY


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you!!!




Did u manage to get 1 this time??? No Azalea today though


----------



## Prada Prince

mygoodies said:


> Did u manage to get 1 this time??? No Azalea today though




I managed to get a GM through H.com a few days ago, and just picked it up from the Sloane Street store today!  

Any guesses on the colour combo?


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> I managed to get a GM through H.com a few days ago, and just picked it up from the Sloane Street store today!
> 
> Any guesses on the colour combo?
> 
> View attachment 3300230




OPEN OPEN OPEN!!!!!

The GM Tosca and BE are still UP on Eu site if u want another


----------



## Prada Prince

mygoodies said:


> OPEN OPEN OPEN!!!!!
> 
> The GM Tosca and BE are still UP on Eu site if u want another




Hahaha okay okay! 

Presenting my Rodeo GM in Bleu Electrique/Bleu Izmir/Fawn Milo lambskin...  




I'm not a fan of Tosca, was quite interested in the orange MM but decided to be sensible and hold off on getting too many at one go. May just stick with one!


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> Hahaha okay okay!
> 
> Presenting my Rodeo GM in Bleu Electrique/Bleu Izmir/Fawn Milo lambskin...
> 
> View attachment 3300277
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of Tosca, was quite interested in the orange MM but decided to be sensible and hold off on getting too many at one go. May just stick with one!




[emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
You have the big sis of mine!! CONGRATS DEAR!!

I was hesitant abt the MM for my B30 at first but it works with darker color. But the PM is just so CUTE 

I get so hyped up when I see Rodeos. I neeeeedddd them ALL LOOOOOLLLL 
But yeah maybe wise to stick with just a few. I only have 1 B so far, so I guess I have to get more B first to accommodate my Rodeos [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Prada Prince

mygoodies said:


> [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> You have the big sis of mine!! CONGRATS DEAR!!
> 
> I was hesitant abt the MM for my B30 at first but it works with darker color. But the PM is just so CUTE
> 
> I get so hyped up when I see Rodeos. I neeeeedddd them ALL LOOOOOLLLL
> But yeah maybe wise to stick with just a few. I only have 1 B so far, so I guess I have to get more B first to accommodate my Rodeos [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Thank you! 

Yeah I think I would only get another one if I score a Kelly 40 at some point next...


----------



## ThisVNchick

mygoodies said:


> They're UP on EU SITE dear!!!! HURRRRRYYYYYY



Thanks. I was stalking it all day except around this hour. My pup choked on his bone while playing so we had to take him to the ER. The good news is he is OK after getting xrays done. *le sigh* The H gods really don't want me to get a rodeo!

ETA: May I know the EU prices for the different sizes? I read a couple posts back that the title might be wrong so best to rely on the price charged.


----------



## r.i.a

Here's one hoping for a rodeo too...hope to catch it online or in store someday [emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## mygoodies

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks. I was stalking it all day except around this hour. My pup choked on his bone while playing so we had to take him to the ER. The good news is he is OK after getting xrays done. *le sigh* The H gods really don't want me to get a rodeo!
> 
> ETA: May I know the EU prices for the different sizes? I read a couple posts back that the title might be wrong so best to rely on the price charged.




OMG glad to hear he's OK dear!!!! Bad timing indeed but thank goodness he's fine now!

Rodeo EU current prices are:
PM 310
MM 370
GM 430

Yes definitely pay attention to the price as the title may not match the picture, dimensions or the price! 
I'm sure they will pop up again soon. 
I'm hoping to find more PM babies


----------



## mygoodies

Here's the MM BE I snatched from H.com last week   I'm still waiting for the PM. So if I find it I'll exchange this for the PM as I think its cuter  Nevertheless it does look good on the B30!





Rodeo 3-play   missing here the MM Azalea. My Mom is borrowing her for her pink bag LOL


----------



## Prada Prince

mygoodies said:


> Here's the MM BE I snatched from H.com last week   I'm still waiting for the PM. So if I find it I'll exchange this for the PM as I think its cuter  Nevertheless it does look good on the B30!
> View attachment 3300796
> 
> View attachment 3300798
> 
> 
> Rodeo 3-play   missing here the MM Azalea. My Mom is borrowing her for her pink bag LOL
> View attachment 3300800




Rodeo siblings!!!  

I actually really like the MM one on your B30! Gives it a nice oomph! 

Maybe hold on to it and get a PM in a different colour?


----------



## Prada Prince

Attached my new Rodeo GM for today... I can't help playing with it, it's so smooshy!


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> Rodeo siblings!!!
> 
> I actually really like the MM one on your B30! Gives it a nice oomph!
> 
> Maybe hold on to it and get a PM in a different colour?




I'm already at my max online purchase for Rodeos this year [emoji24][emoji24] this BE is my 3rd. 
So CS told me I can order another 1 in PM and return this MM. I can do that within the next 30 days. So plenty of time to hunt for it online [emoji16] hopefully it'll show up soooon[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
But yes I agree the MM is just fine for a B30!


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> Attached my new Rodeo GM for today... I can't help playing with it, it's so smooshy!
> 
> View attachment 3301138




Looks PERFECT!!!!
Its soooo SOFT right &#129303;&#129303; I wish its price were as soft too [emoji38]


----------



## Prada Prince

mygoodies said:


> I'm already at my max online purchase for Rodeos this year [emoji24][emoji24] this BE is my 3rd.
> So CS told me I can order another 1 in PM and return this MM. I can do that within the next 30 days. So plenty of time to hunt for it online [emoji16] hopefully it'll show up soooon[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;
> But yes I agree the MM is just fine for a B30!




Peshh, I'm sure you can get round that by registering another Hermes account with a different email. And maybe instead of delivering to your house, choose to collect in store? 

I'm such an enabler haha!


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> Peshh, I'm sure you can get round that by registering another Hermes account with a different email. And maybe instead of delivering to your house, choose to collect in store?
> 
> I'm such an enabler haha!




Bahahhahahaaaa YEP already thought abt that too[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I just hope my order will be fine when using my CC for payment whilst registering with hubbys account [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Prada Prince

mygoodies said:


> Bahahhahahaaaa YEP already thought abt that too[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I just hope my order will be fine when using my CC for payment whilst registering with hubbys account [emoji2][emoji2]




You can do it! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## H.C.LV.

mygoodies said:


> Here's the MM BE I snatched from H.com last week   I'm still waiting for the PM. So if I find it I'll exchange this for the PM as I think its cuter  Nevertheless it does look good on the B30!
> View attachment 3300796
> 
> View attachment 3300798
> 
> 
> Rodeo 3-play   missing here the MM Azalea. My Mom is borrowing her for her pink bag LOL
> View attachment 3300800



Wow you are extremely lucky!! Congrats!


----------



## ThisVNchick

mygoodies said:


> OMG glad to hear he's OK dear!!!! Bad timing indeed but thank goodness he's fine now!
> 
> Rodeo EU current prices are:
> PM 310
> MM 370
> GM 430
> 
> Yes definitely pay attention to the price as the title may not match the picture, dimensions or the price!
> I'm sure they will pop up again soon.
> I'm hoping to find more PM babies



Thanks!

It seems like the EU site gets way more stock than the US site and the prices are much more reasonable! I guess me, H.com and the refresh button will be bffs until I get my rodeo charms. I recently acquired a K28, so looking to add a MM and PM to make the bag feel less naked LOL


----------



## mygoodies

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like the EU site gets way more stock than the US site and the prices are much more reasonable! I guess me, H.com and the refresh button will be bffs until I get my rodeo charms. I recently acquired a K28, so looking to add a MM and PM to make the bag feel less naked LOL




It seems there are more being sold online atm. But there weren't any for weeks before that. So yeah with H u never know. I also read somewhere that the Orange Poppy rodeos are appearing in stores in US! So stalk yr SA    Good luck dear!


----------



## Ethengdurst

My tiny collection of Rodeos


----------



## Ccc1

Ethengdurst said:


> My tiny collection of Rodeos


That's not a tiny collection, you got the whole Rodeo stable


----------



## bagidiotic

Ethengdurst said:


> My tiny collection of Rodeos


Not tiny
Majestic  pony family


----------



## Lollipop15

Ethengdurst said:


> My tiny collection of Rodeos



Lovely collection! So cute and colorful


----------



## Ethengdurst

Ccc1 said:


> That's not a tiny collection, you got the whole Rodeo stable





bagidiotic said:


> Not tiny
> Majestic  pony family





Lollipop15 said:


> Lovely collection! So cute and colorful



Aww, thanks lovies!  It's still a humble collection compared to others, but I enjoy just taking them out of the box and playing with them!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ethengdurst said:


> Aww, thanks lovies!  It's still a humble collection compared to others, but I enjoy just taking them out of the box and playing with them!



Humble? That's a pony farm


----------



## Prada Prince

Ethengdurst said:


> My tiny collection of Rodeos




Hahaha you had me swooning over the "tiny" collection. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> Humble? That's a pony farm





Prada Prince said:


> Hahaha you had me swooning over the "tiny" collection. Absolutely gorgeous!



Thanks guys! I'm on ban island, but not for these cuties! The pm poppy orange one is my latest addition.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Ethengdurst said:


> My tiny collection of Rodeos


 TINY?!? Does that not mean what it used too....And, I'm still searching


Ccc1 said:


> That's not a tiny collection, you got the whole Rodeo stable


+1


bagidiotic said:


> Not tiny
> Majestic  pony family


+1


Israeli_Flava said:


> Humble? That's a pony farm


 Exactly


Prada Prince said:


> Hahaha you had me swooning over the "tiny" collection. Absolutely gorgeous!


+1


----------



## sparklelisab

Ethengdurst said:


> My tiny collection of Rodeos



I love how you have them displayed!  A fabulous collection...love them ponies!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Here is my lucky number 7 collection!!  Only GMs and MMs.  PMs are precious but too tiny for me.  My new Poppy MM is soooo fun and bright!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Ethengdurst & sparklelisab ~ *these are so adorable!!!  So envy!!  I only have two (GM & MM) and both are in the same colorway, my DH said technically speaking ...I only have one...  lol :giggles:.  




Ethengdurst said:


> My tiny collection of Rodeos





sparklelisab said:


> Here is my lucky number 7 collection!!  Only GMs and MMs.  PMs are precious but too tiny for me.  My new Poppy MM is soooo fun and bright!!


----------



## Prada Prince

sparklelisab said:


> Here is my lucky number 7 collection!!  Only GMs and MMs.  PMs are precious but too tiny for me.  My new Poppy MM is soooo fun and bright!!




Love your collection! I'd really like to get the Blue Lin and Orange Poppy in either MM or PM to round off a set for myself!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Greengoddess8 said:


> TINY?!? Does that not mean what it used too....And, I'm still searching
> 
> +1
> 
> +1
> 
> Exactly
> 
> +1



Greengoddess, it is tiny, look at sparklelisab's collection! 
It's 2 years worth of stalking h.com and SAs! &#128556;


----------



## Ethengdurst

sparklelisab said:


> Here is my lucky number 7 collection!!  Only GMs and MMs.  PMs are precious but too tiny for me.  My new Poppy MM is soooo fun and bright!!



Love love love all of them, especially the so black and the blue lin! Isn't the poppy cute?


----------



## Ethengdurst

tonkamama said:


> *Ethengdurst & sparklelisab ~ *these are so adorable!!!  So envy!!  I only have two (GM & MM) and both are in the same colorway, my DH said technically speaking ...I only have one...  lol :giggles:.



Thanks tonkamama! My DH won't let me buy same colorway but different sizes; says the same thing. &#128545;


----------



## sparklelisab

Ethengdurst said:


> Greengoddess, it is tiny, look at sparklelisab's collection!
> It's 2 years worth of stalking h.com and SAs! &#128556;



Lol.  *Ethengdurst,*, I had to have the poppy and bought on resale market---can you spell PREMIUM!!  But, it's not Birkin for 29k at least.


----------



## Ethengdurst

sparklelisab said:


> Lol.  *Ethengdurst,*, I had to have the poppy and bought on resale market---can you spell PREMIUM!!  But, it's not Birkin for 29k at least.



Oh wow, really, sparklelisab? I'd probably do that for the black one you have, I'm not VIP enough to have gotten an offer for that. &#128577;


----------



## Greengoddess8

sparklelisab said:


> Here is my lucky number 7 collection!!  Only GMs and MMs.  PMs are precious but too tiny for me.  My new Poppy MM is soooo fun and bright!!


In a word FABULOUS!!!!  I want them to come visit Aunt GG8  I was just trying to reply to you in the new purchases thread. But, whatever I was doing wouldn't include your message. Check it out if you want. The pony's need to visit with you, your baby, & Ms. pony!


tonkamama said:


> *Ethengdurst & sparklelisab ~ *these are so adorable!!!  So envy!! only have two (GM & MM) and both are in the same colorway, my DH said technically speaking ...I only have one...


He is funny!  But, no it counts as two in my book!. By the way I LOVE your thread!
It is right up my alley  Sorry, I haven't had a chance to comment yet. Also, C'est is my very favorite H design!  You must add one to your ensembles!  It is the H design that pulled me into H scarves.... PM me if you want to discuss!


Ethengdurst said:


> Greengoddess, it is tiny, look at sparklelisab's collection!
> It's 2 years worth of stalking h.com and SAs! &#128556;


 By my count you are only one behind Sparkle, Ethengdurst!I must not be very good at stalking h.com. Or, have a very good SA! I haven't been able to land even one that way!  If, you see one up in a color you already have PLEASE pm me


----------



## Ethengdurst

Greengoddess8 said:


> By my count you are only one behind Sparkle, Ethengdurst!I must not be very good at stalking h.com. Or, have a very good SA! I haven't been able to land even one that way!  If, you see one up in a color you already have PLEASE pm me



I'll keep u in mind, Gg8, if I get offered another in the same colorway as what I have already. It's gonna be our mission to get you at least one! I will sure pm you!


----------



## sparklelisab

Ethengdurst said:


> Oh wow, really, sparklelisab? I'd probably do that for the black one you have, I'm not VIP enough to have gotten an offer for that. &#128577;



I can justify anything when it comes to Hermes purchases.  Online is impossible for me--just can't stalk.  My boutique is 3.5 hours away, so it's a whole day including gas, lunch--hell, I even factor in tire wear---sooooo.... a premium sometimes is less expensive than a day to the city--where they NEVER have rodeos anyway!!!  

Couple hundred dollars for something I am dying over?? Done!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Ethengdurst said:


> I'll keep u in mind, Gg8, if I get offered another in the same colorway as what I have already. It's gonna be our mission to get you at least one! I will sure pm you!



Thank you Ethengdurst!  I soooo appreciate it


----------



## tonkamama

Greengoddess8 said:


> He is funny!  But, no it counts as two in my book!. By the way I LOVE your thread!
> It is right up my alley  Sorry, I haven't had a chance to comment yet. Also, C'est is my very favorite H design!  You must add one to your ensembles!  It is the H design that pulled me into H scarves.... PM me if you want to discuss!
> :



Greengoddess8 ~ hehe..yes my DH is humor, he is also my best friend... So I don't mind the teasing ...

I missed out the C'est La Fete 70cm listed on the Bay , cus my last purchase on the Bay was not so pleasant so I was little bit hesitate.  Thank you for giving me the option to pm...not sure how long before finding another one in that colorway brand new...


----------



## Greengoddess8

tonkamama said:


> Greengoddess8 ~ hehe..yes my DH is humor, he is also my best friend... So I don't mind the teasing ...
> 
> I missed out the C'est La Fete 70cm listed on the Bay , cus my last purchase on the Bay was not so pleasant so I was little bit hesitate.  Thank you for giving me the option to pm...not sure how long before finding another one in that colorway brand new...



That is the best way to have a DH IMO, best friend & funny. Oh darn!  That was a good price for C'est, especially new!  I am still searching for the prune CW. I know of people that have paid close to double for that scarf. They seem to pop up in groups  So, hopefully another good deal one will come along soon

So sorry you last eBay transaction wasn't pleasant!  That can definitely make you leery...
I just had a bad TPF issue, so I can relate! It made my a bit hesitant about being in here, too.


----------



## tonkamama

Greengoddess8 said:


> That is the best way to have a DH IMO, best friend & funny. Oh darn!  That was a good price for C'est, especially new!  I am still searching for the prune CW. I know of people that have paid close to double for that scarf. They seem to pop up in groups  So, hopefully another good deal one will come along soon
> 
> So sorry you last eBay transaction wasn't pleasant!  That can definitely make you leery...
> I just had a bad TPF issue, so I can relate! It made my a bit hesitant about being in here, too.



Greengoddess8 ~ I am sorry but I hope everything work out fine and you should not feel hesitant to be here expressing, sharing your love, passion with rest of us that have the same interests  

My small case was I bought a brand new Isabel Marnat pants on the Bay turned out it was used and damaged....  I know I shouldn't let this small hiccup stopping me from buying from the reputatble sellers from now on just need to do my research thoroughly ....

Speaking about rodeos, very difficult to ask for one reserved from my local boutique, although it is within reasonable driving distance but the inner city traffic is killing me especially lots of city constructions going on now...ullhair:  hence I don't go visit H as often as I wish I could. I will cherish my only two rodeos (no matter what DH says...) until a different color Rodeo surprisingly fnds her way to join my tiny bitty family....


----------



## Greengoddess8

tonkamama said:


> Greengoddess8 ~ I am sorry but I hope everything work out fine and you should not feel hesitant to be here expressing, sharing your love, passion with rest of us that have the same interests
> 
> My small case was I bought a brand new Isabel Marnat pants on the Bay turned out it was used and damaged....  I know I shouldn't let this small hiccup stopping me from buying from the reputatble sellers from now on just need to do my research thoroughly ....
> 
> Speaking about rodeos, very difficult to ask for one reserved from my local boutique, although it is within reasonable driving distance but the inner city traffic is killing me especially lots of city constructions going on now...ullhair:  hence I don't go visit H as often as I wish I could. I will cherish my only two rodeos (no matter what DH says...) until a different color Rodeo surprisingly fnds her way to join my tiny bitty family....



Thanks for the support tonkamama!  I agree. I'm not going to let one bad apple ruin everything. I'm so sorry to hear about the IM pants!  How disappointing...I love her things. 
Yes, eBay can be a wonderful resource. But, it has some bad apples in it too!  Even when you do as much research as possible there can be hiccups!  But, usually when you do all
the research and only buy from very reputable sellers. It turns out well. So, don't let that
bad seller scare you off either

I rarely make it to my H boutique either. Hence, I think part of the problem with getting a rodeo!  They will all make it to my coral eventually  Until then enjoy both of yours for me too


----------



## Greengoddess8

sparklelisab said:


> I can justify anything when it comes to Hermes purchases.  Online is impossible for me--just can't stalk.  My boutique is 3.5 hours away, so it's a whole day including gas, lunch--hell, I even factor in tire wear---sooooo.... a premium sometimes is less expensive than a day to the city--where they NEVER have rodeos anyway!!!
> 
> Couple hundred dollars for something I am dying over?? Done!



You and I are definitely cut from the same cloth dear Sparkle!  I totally agree


----------



## ThisVNchick

If anyone is interested there is a Rodeo GM in the color scheme azalea pink/poppy orange/red online at H.com (US site) right now. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## mygoodies

Seems there are lots of GM and MM only the past 1.5 weeks  I need the PM .... Sigh


----------



## ThisVNchick

mygoodies said:


> Seems there are lots of GM and MM only the past 1.5 weeks  I need the PM .... Sigh



In my time of stalking H the last year, I've only encountered MM and GM as well. I am hoping the EU site restocks soon. I still have 2 months of stalking before I arrive in NL. Hoping I can score some rodeo in EU prices (soooo much cheaper than US prices)!


----------



## millivanilli

ThisVNchick said:


> In my time of stalking H the last year, I've only encountered MM and GM as well. I am hoping the EU site restocks soon. I still have 2 months of stalking before I arrive in NL. Hoping I can score some rodeo in EU prices (soooo much cheaper than US prices)!





First: I have the same dog as you!!

Second: After months of thinking " what is that with those rodeo charms...??" I am at the point I need one too. So if I score one, I'll message you.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in Liberty with my BE GM Rodeo...


----------



## LovingTheOrange

The newest addition to my rodeo stable  My fifth one since my obsession first started 6 months ago; 7 total, but I sold 2. I have been looking for this color for the longest time.


----------



## Ethengdurst

LovingTheOrange said:


> The newest addition to my rodeo stable  My fifth one since my obsession first started 6 months ago; 7 total, but I sold 2. I have been looking for this color for the longest time.



So adorable!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> The newest addition to my rodeo stable  My fifth one since my obsession first started 6 months ago; 7 total, but I sold 2. I have been looking for this color for the longest time.



Soooo adorable! Still on the hunt for this one too! &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469; congrats!


----------



## ghoztz

LovingTheOrange said:


> The newest addition to my rodeo stable  My fifth one since my obsession first started 6 months ago; 7 total, but I sold 2. I have been looking for this color for the longest time.


 


Lovely color!! Are you thinking of keeping this horsey??


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo adorable! Still on the hunt for this one too! &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469; congrats!


Thank you dears!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

ghoztz said:


> Lovely color!! Are you thinking of keeping this horsey??


Definitely! I have never waited longer for a charm than this one... All my other ones, I asked and they had it.


----------



## mibonbon

LovingTheOrange said:


> The newest addition to my rodeo stable  My fifth one since my obsession first started 6 months ago; 7 total, but I sold 2. I have been looking for this color for the longest time.




What size is this? It's so cute!![emoji177]


----------



## mibonbon

Does anyone know the prices for the different sizes rodeo? 
Also been trying to stalk the website for rodeo charms but have never seen then online! This may be a weird question...but we can just type in rodeo in the search right?[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bluebliss

pearliiee said:


> Does anyone know the prices for the different sizes rodeo?
> Also been trying to stalk the website for rodeo charms but have never seen then online! This may be a weird question...but we can just type in rodeo in the search right?[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Hi Pearliiee! I can never get one either but last time I saw one MM on their (Oz)website, it was $700. I missed out anyways. I think it's really about being at the right place at the right time. I want one so badly I don't even care what size or colour it is.


----------



## bluebliss

LovingTheOrange said:


> The newest addition to my rodeo stable  My fifth one since my obsession first started 6 months ago; 7 total, but I sold 2. I have been looking for this color for the longest time.



This colour combo is so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

pearliiee said:


> Does anyone know the prices for the different sizes rodeo?
> Also been trying to stalk the website for rodeo charms but have never seen then online! This may be a weird question...but we can just type in rodeo in the search right?[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I had the luck of seeing it on the Netherlands website! I think they have it on that one the most often. It has also been available on the Australian one


----------



## LovingTheOrange

pearliiee said:


> What size is this? It's so cute!![emoji177]


It is pm size  Extra mini when next to the MM


----------



## LovingTheOrange

bluebliss said:


> Hi Pearliiee! I can never get one either but last time I saw one MM on their (Oz)website, it was $700. I missed out anyways. I think it's really about being at the right place at the right time. I want one so badly I don't even care what size or colour it is.


I know how you feel! I had the exact same feeling. Then, my boyfriend gifted me my very first one. My obsession has only grown since then... &#128517;&#128184; Any particular color or size you are looking for? I sent you a message!


----------



## bluebliss

LovingTheOrange said:


> I know how you feel! I had the exact same feeling. Then, my boyfriend gifted me my very first one. My obsession has only grown since then... &#128517;&#128184; Any particular color or size you are looking for? I sent you a message!



Thanks, I pm'd you.


----------



## mibonbon

bluebliss said:


> Hi Pearliiee! I can never get one either but last time I saw one MM on their (Oz)website, it was $700. I missed out anyways. I think it's really about being at the right place at the right time. I want one so badly I don't even care what size or colour it is.




I keep checking online and no luck![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] never even seen one so I was questioning if I typed the right search word... Yes I really thinking it all about timing! Hope we can get ours online soon  



LovingTheOrange said:


> I had the luck of seeing it on the Netherlands website! I think they have it on that one the most often. It has also been available on the Australian one




Must be so exciting to see it pop up in the website! I'm still waiting and waiting...hopefully with the right timing I will have a chance to see it online too[emoji16]


----------



## mygoodies

pearliiee said:


> Does anyone know the prices for the different sizes rodeo?
> Also been trying to stalk the website for rodeo charms but have never seen then online! This may be a weird question...but we can just type in rodeo in the search right?[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I PMed you


----------



## jacquies

The airport in Paris had a Rodeo, but I didn't love the colors. But I was able to get a large one in light blue, gray, and dark green at the Amsterdam airport Very happy.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Photossss @jacquies! I don't think I've ever seen that color combo before


----------



## Amka

My first PM sized Rodeo charm in Feu/Celeste/Blue Izmir color 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## burukogepanda

LovingTheOrange said:


> Photossss @jacquies! I don't think I've ever seen that color combo before




Saw this at awfullybranded's Instagram!




Celeste/malachite/craie


----------



## bagidiotic

burukogepanda said:


> Saw this at awfullybranded's Instagram!
> 
> View attachment 3330353
> 
> 
> Celeste/malachite/craie


Looks like new combos rodeos are out


----------



## Ethengdurst

burukogepanda said:


> Saw this at awfullybranded's Instagram!
> 
> View attachment 3330353
> 
> 
> Celeste/malachite/craie



I want!


----------



## Orangefanatic

burukogepanda said:


> Saw this at awfullybranded's Instagram!
> 
> View attachment 3330353
> 
> 
> Celeste/malachite/craie



OMG this is special


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Amka said:


> My first PM sized Rodeo charm in Feu/Celeste/Blue Izmir color
> Thanks for letting me share



Twins with you on this! Just patiently waiting for fed ex &#128513;&#128553;
Love the Celeste... It just pops!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

burukogepanda said:


> Saw this at awfullybranded's Instagram!
> 
> View attachment 3330353
> 
> 
> Celeste/malachite/craie



Love the contrast stitching on this one!

I'm wondering who at Hermes came up with the rodeo concept!? I never liked them in the beginning and now I just can't stop collecting them &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;


----------



## SugarMama

Amka said:


> My first PM sized Rodeo charm in Feu/Celeste/Blue Izmir color
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Soooo cute!!!  

The blue celeste PM is galloping to me.  I will post pics once I receive it.  [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]


----------



## Amka

Israeli_Flava said:


> Twins with you on this! Just patiently waiting for fed ex &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56873;
> Love the Celeste... It just pops!!!



It's lovely to be twins with you  
Hopefully you will get yours soon!
I used to think Rodeo charms were silly, but now I am getting hooked, and have started to build my own stable... They are just so soft and cute!



SugarMama said:


> Soooo cute!!!
> 
> The blue celeste PM is galloping to me.  I will post pics once I receive it.  [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]



Thanks  Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## burukogepanda

bagidiotic said:


> Looks like new combos rodeos are out



Yes indeed~ just as I thought I finally have them all~



Ethengdurst said:


> I want!



Me too~



Orangefanatic said:


> OMG this is special



Yes it is very unique and different~



Israeli_Flava said:


> Love the contrast stitching on this one!
> 
> I'm wondering who at Hermes came up with the rodeo concept!? I never liked them in the beginning and now I just can't stop collecting them &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;



Lucky girl~ you are always so ahead of us~


----------



## jacquies

burukogepanda said:


> Saw this at awfullybranded's Instagram!
> 
> View attachment 3330353
> 
> 
> Celeste/malachite/craie


This is the exact one I just got at the airport in Amsterdam! The large size was 390 euros!


----------



## boboxu

Amka said:


> My first PM sized Rodeo charm in Feu/Celeste/Blue Izmir color
> Thanks for letting me share


Having this one on hold, can't wait to see it in real life


----------



## burukogepanda

Another new color Rouge Indien/rose Jaipur/feu posted by popganeshinsuan~


----------



## fineprint

LovingTheOrange said:


> The newest addition to my rodeo stable  My fifth one since my obsession first started 6 months ago; 7 total, but I sold 2. I have been looking for this color for the longest time.




awee so cute!  love it and i love your sakura pink nails too!!


----------



## WilliamLion

burukogepanda said:


> Saw this at awfullybranded's Instagram!
> 
> View attachment 3330353
> 
> 
> Celeste/malachite/craie



This one is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

The Miami store got in 3 new color combos today (unsure of which, no time to go) in both PM and MM sizes if anyone in S Florida is looking!


----------



## Prada Prince

Love these new colour combinations... Haven't had much luck spotting any in London...


----------



## BT_Channel

I can't believe I found Hermes MM Blue Aztec GriGri, I am so happy!


----------



## BT_Channel




----------



## GNIPPOHS

Amka said:


> My first PM sized Rodeo charm in Feu/Celeste/Blue Izmir color
> Thanks for letting me share





BT_Channel said:


> View attachment 3334440


----------



## Amka

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats ladies! Love these little fellows!



Thank you


----------



## burukogepanda

WilliamLion said:


> This one is so beautiful!!!!




Yes loving this frozen pony very much~


----------



## w1new1ne

Ladies ! can someone tell me the price for rodeo PM MM and GM in euro, please 

I'm plan to hunt the rodeo in Paris


----------



## awesomegirl

All of them are very cute.......


----------



## Hermesseeker

Anybody can tell the price of Rodeo pm in paris? (Euro) thanks in advance~~


----------



## Sterre

Hermesseeker said:


> Anybody can tell the price of Rodeo pm in paris? (Euro) thanks in advance~~




PM is 340, mm is 370


----------



## didadee

Does anyone know the measurements for the pm and mm sizes.


----------



## hazelarceo

w1new1ne said:


> Ladies ! can someone tell me the price for rodeo PM MM and GM in euro, please
> 
> 
> 
> I'm plan to hunt the rodeo in Paris




I visited over 10 stores all around France in 2 weeks during my vacation - NO rodeo! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## periogirl28

hazelarceo said:


> I visited over 10 stores all around France in 2 weeks during my vacation - NO rodeo! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



OMG that's dedication!


----------



## hazelarceo

periogirl28 said:


> OMG that's dedication!




Hahaha! It just happened that there's a H store in every city I went so I would pop in, look around and ask for a rodeo. Didn't score any unfortunately. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hazelarceo said:


> Hahaha! It just happened that there's a H store in every city I went so I would pop in, look around and ask for a rodeo. Didn't score any unfortunately. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]



I know what you mean.  I do that whenever I go to an H store but never have any luck !


----------



## periogirl28

hazelarceo said:


> Hahaha! It just happened that there's a H store in every city I went so I would pop in, look around and ask for a rodeo. Didn't score any unfortunately. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]



I do it too but 10 is just amazing! So sorry that it just wasn't in stock, maybe they are producing other designs now. I notice more Paddock charms coming into stores lately.


----------



## hazelarceo

periogirl28 said:


> I do it too but 10 is just amazing! So sorry that it just wasn't in stock, maybe they are producing other designs now. I notice more Paddock charms coming into stores lately.




Yeah. I can tell each and every store by heart. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 1 - fsh 2 - st george 3 - sevres 4 - Luxembourg 5 - Strasbourg 6 - marseille 7 - nice 8 - monaco 9 - cannes 10 - nice airport 11 - zurich 12 - lucerne 13 - paris airport . There you go now it ended up more than 10 including Switzerland and no Rodeo anywhere. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] They had carmens and paddocks instead.


----------



## BalLVLover

A new horse galloped into my stable this week:




Here is the family photo:




Unfortunately I still have more PMs on my wish list [emoji206] 
And some of them are &#129412;


----------



## mygoodies

BalLVLover said:


> A new horse galloped into my stable this week:
> 
> View attachment 3343061
> 
> 
> Here is the family photo:
> 
> View attachment 3343062
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I still have more PMs on my wish list [emoji206]
> And some of them are &#129412;




Woooohoooo so happy seeing these horsies [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] Looove yr new baby[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Ethengdurst

BalLVLover said:


> A new horse galloped into my stable this week:
> 
> View attachment 3343061
> 
> 
> Here is the family photo:
> 
> View attachment 3343062
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I still have more PMs on my wish list [emoji206]
> And some of them are &#129412;


Love your stable! You actually have my &#129412;!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BalLVLover said:


> A new horse galloped into my stable this week:
> 
> View attachment 3343061
> 
> 
> Here is the family photo:
> 
> View attachment 3343062
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I still have more PMs on my wish list [emoji206]
> And some of them are &#55358;&#56708;



Congrats! The new combi is v pretty.  Great stable!


----------



## sparklelisab

BT_Channel said:


> View attachment 3334440


----------



## sparklelisab

BalLVLover said:


> A new horse galloped into my stable this week:
> 
> View attachment 3343061
> 
> 
> Here is the family photo:
> 
> View attachment 3343062
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I still have more PMs on my wish list [emoji206]
> And some of them are &#55358;&#56708;



What a lovely family.  PMs are sooo hard to find...I think the most desirable.  I am happy to be a MM lover to let all you ladies fight over the babies. I even like a GM!!


----------



## *MJ*

Here is a size comparison GM MM & PM [emoji170][emoji175][emoji171]


----------



## mygoodies

*MJ* said:


> Here is a size comparison GM MM & PM [emoji170][emoji175][emoji171]
> View attachment 3344342




Loooooove all your CUTIES [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## *MJ*

mygoodies said:


> Loooooove all your CUTIES [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;



Thanks doll!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Still on the hunt for a PM and MM, Le sigh... I'm in Milan currently and they didn't have any today. Giving it another shot tomorrow morning before I fly back to London. Honestly, it's like hunting for a B/K!


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> Still on the hunt for a PM and MM, Le sigh... I'm in Milan currently and they didn't have any today. Giving it another shot tomorrow morning before I fly back to London. Honestly, it's like hunting for a B/K!




LOL my thoughts exactly [emoji1][emoji1]
I have the feeling the latest color combos will pop up soon online[emoji2][emoji2]
Don't worry yr horsie will find u[emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]
Good luck tomorrow [emoji256]


----------



## Ethengdurst

Prada Prince said:


> Still on the hunt for a PM and MM, Le sigh... I'm in Milan currently and they didn't have any today. Giving it another shot tomorrow morning before I fly back to London. Honestly, it's like hunting for a B/K!



I feel the same, even here in US.


----------



## Prada Prince

mygoodies said:


> LOL my thoughts exactly [emoji1][emoji1]
> I have the feeling the latest color combos will pop up soon online[emoji2][emoji2]
> Don't worry yr horsie will find u[emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]
> Good luck tomorrow [emoji256]




Thanks! I would say today has been a semi-success!  




I'm at Marchesi now having cake to celebrate... [emoji12]


----------



## hedgwin99

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks! I would say today has been a semi-success!
> 
> View attachment 3345997
> 
> 
> I'm at Marchesi now having cake to celebrate... [emoji12]




Congrats!!


----------



## Prada Prince

hedgwin99 said:


> Congrats!!




Thanks! Revealing my new Paddock charm in noir with contrasting stitching...


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks! Revealing my new Paddock charm in noir with contrasting stitching...
> 
> View attachment 3347363




Woooohooooo enjoy the Black Beauty. Now go hunt the Black Rodeo to match this baby [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Prada Prince

mygoodies said:


> Woooohooooo enjoy the Black Beauty. Now go hunt the Black Rodeo to match this baby [emoji7][emoji7]



Haha thanks! I'm basically on the hunt for a PM and an MM Rodeo to mix it up with my GM Bleu Electric, to adorn my black B40... Not as fussed about colours, though a black one would certainly be a bonus!


----------



## ehy12

Out with my cutie rose rodeo pm today


----------



## mygoodies

ehy12 said:


> Out with my cutie rose rodeo pm today




So pweeeetttiiieeee [emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180] PM has become harder to get online these days[emoji13]
There hasn't been any for the past month!


----------



## ehy12

mygoodies said:


> So pweeeetttiiieeee [emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180] PM has become harder to get online these days[emoji13]
> There hasn't been any for the past month!


Thank you!!! I had been waiting forever for a pm!!!


----------



## minismurf04

Picked these up a few days ago.. All pm's in Celeste, rouge indienne, and feu. [emoji8]


----------



## iceshimmer27

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3348097
> 
> Picked these up a few days ago.. All pm's in Celeste, rouge indienne, and feu. [emoji8]


Gorgeous! [emoji4] 

~*sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6*~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3348097
> 
> Picked these up a few days ago.. All pm's in Celeste, rouge indienne, and feu. [emoji8]



I JUST FAINTED!!!!  Congrats babe!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3348097
> 
> Picked these up a few days ago.. All pm's in Celeste, rouge indienne, and feu. [emoji8]


How adorable! Congrats on your new stable!!!!!


----------



## Amka

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3348097
> 
> Picked these up a few days ago.. All pm's in Celeste, rouge indienne, and feu. [emoji8]



    Congrats!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3348097
> 
> Picked these up a few days ago.. All pm's in Celeste, rouge indienne, and feu. [emoji8]



OMG I need that red one!


----------



## minismurf04

iceshimmer27 said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji4]
> 
> ~*sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6*~




Thank you!


Israeli_Flava said:


> I JUST FAINTED!!!!  Congrats babe!




Thanks babe! Crossing colors off of my invisible never ending list [emoji23]


Scarf and Glove said:


> How adorable! Congrats on your new stable!!!!!




Thank you dear! 


Amka said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you! 



Ethengdurst said:


> OMG I need that red one!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ehy12 said:


> Out with my cutie rose rodeo pm today



Love the pop of color on the b


----------



## GNIPPOHS

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3348097
> 
> Picked these up a few days ago.. All pm's in Celeste, rouge indienne, and feu. [emoji8]



Well done 3 at one go! All are adorable but the celeste is a standout!


----------



## w1new1ne

got this little cutie from FSH, last Wednesday on my first day at Paris and my first try  

so cute with my picotin 18''


----------



## ehy12

GNIPPOHS said:


> Love the pop of color on the b


Thank you!!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Just pickup this baby today


----------



## NikitaH

Congrats dear! Sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Amka

Spotted a Rodeo GM in Azalea pink/poppy orange/red in the display case in Riverside Square Mall NJ boutique!!! 
If they had a smaller size, I would have bought it...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hedgwin99 said:


> Just pickup this baby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349700


Yay! artyhat:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3348097
> 
> Picked these up a few days ago.. All pm's in Celeste, rouge indienne, and feu. [emoji8]


----------



## carabelli888

Hi everyone. I've seen the craze with these rodeos for years but I was never into them....well I guess you can say I'm kinda late to the party. All of the sudden I feel the need to get one. I was never really a charms on the handbag kind of girl. But after seeing a particular fellow tpf member's action picture, I think I need a rodeo! 
Could someone please tell me if the yellow rodeos are still in production or was that color seasonal? Thank you.


----------



## bagidiotic

carabelli888 said:


> Hi everyone. I've seen the craze with these rodeos for years but I was never into them....well I guess you can say I'm kinda late to the party. All of the sudden I feel the need to get one. I was never really a charms on the handbag kind of girl. But after seeing a particular fellow tpf member's action picture, I think I need a rodeo! [emoji23]
> Could someone please tell me if the yellow rodeos are still in production or was that color seasonal? Thank you.


Over for  lime
Seasonal 
Unless you try reseller  routes


----------



## Er mes

Is it true they are discontinuing the lime and green rodeo?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Er mes said:


> Is it true they are discontinuing the lime and green rodeo?




Really? The answer to your question is immediately above your post. Please take the time to read a thread.... [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## bagidiotic

BBC said:


> Really? The answer to your question is immediately above your post. Please take the time to read a thread.... [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


Thanks  bbc
Tired sometimes


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks  bbc
> Tired sometimes




I'm tired too...makes me grouchy!!! [emoji49]. 
What you wrote was very clear to me. [emoji254][emoji8]


----------



## Er mes

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks  bbc
> Tired sometimes



Apologies.. I totally missed that.  I must be the "charmidiot"


----------



## sparklelisab

Here is my EB Birkin with her new Poppy Rodeo! Took pic in morning so the lighting stinks. So much more vibrant irl.


----------



## sparklelisab

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3348097
> 
> Picked these up a few days ago.. All pm's in Celeste, rouge indienne, and feu. [emoji8]



What the heck??  The Rodeo Fairies rained down on you.  Love them all but the rouge indienne takes my breath away. WOW. Congratulations my friend.


----------



## sparklelisab

w1new1ne said:


> got this little cutie from FSH, last Wednesday on my first day at Paris and my first try
> 
> so cute with my picotin 18''



This is the sweetest, happiest Pico I have ever seen!!  LOVE the look!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Hermesseeker

My new toy


----------



## Prada Prince

Having a blue on blue day...


----------



## smartsoh

Hi! Can someone share with me the price of a Rodeo (PM,small) in UK? Thank you.


----------



## Hermezzy

Prada Prince said:


> Having a blue on blue day...
> 
> View attachment 3363141


Absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## Er mes

Christies is having an auction in Hong Kong but you can also do telephone bids.  Auction is June 1 St at 12 noon Hong Kong time. 

10 rodeos different sizes including the super hard to find black rodeo.  

Starting big is 3880. Usd

Here's the link  

http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/...8194&sid=b4ee45ff-6436-4e7f-8bad-29ee3fa9b53f


----------



## doves75

Er mes said:


> Christies is having an auction in Hong Kong but you can also do telephone bids.  Auction is June 1 St at 12 noon Hong Kong time.
> 
> 
> 
> 10 rodeos different sizes including the super hard to find black rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> Starting big is 3880. Usd
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/...8194&sid=b4ee45ff-6436-4e7f-8bad-29ee3fa9b53f




This is absolutely crazy!! Id rather bid for a bag than for a charm for that kinda price + fee.


----------



## Prada Prince

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous...


Thank you!


----------



## madisonmamaw

doves75 said:


> This is absolutely crazy!! Id rather bid for a bag than for a charm for that kinda price + fee.


Wow this is amazing markup and.of course fees 
Yes the so black is hard to come by but still 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Er mes

It ended up selling for 75,000 hkd which comes up to 9,697 usd!!!!!!  

Results: 
http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/salebrowse.aspx?intSaleid=26323&viewType=grid&lid=1

a kelly alligator wallet (2015) sold for around 5000 usd which is a super good price.  so sometimes u can get a deal


----------



## LadyCupid

Er mes said:


> It ended up selling for 75,000 hkd which comes up to 9,697 usd!!!!!!
> 
> Results:
> http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/salebrowse.aspx?intSaleid=26323&viewType=grid&lid=1
> 
> a kelly alligator wallet (2015) sold for around 5000 usd which is a super good price.  so sometimes u can get a deal



Good to know! Does buyer also have to pay certain fee on top of the bidding price?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

yodaling1 said:


> Good to know! Does buyer also have to pay certain fee on top of the bidding price?



Both buyers and sellers have to pay an extra 30% on the final price so not really a good deal.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hedgwin99 said:


> Just pickup this baby today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349700



Congrats !! What is the color combo ?


----------



## Er mes

yodaling1 said:


> Good to know! Does buyer also have to pay certain fee on top of the bidding price?



20% which is still an amazing deal for a wallet that Retails WAY more.  I think it Retails 15k usd


----------



## Prada Prince

I was walking past the Hermes store in my neighborhood on the way home and my SA spotted me from the windows and beckoned me and my friends in, where he proceeded to present us all with bouquets freshly tied to commemorate the RHS Chelsea Flower Show! 




He's always so sweet, and he had a little surprise for me after my frequent visits inquiring after an elusive pony... 




My stable's slowly getting bigger! 




After failure in the Milan store, I finally managed to get a PM Rodeo in my home store, in orange poppy, rose azalea and blue Aztec! 




Here he is accompanying me to work today...


----------



## madisonmamaw

Prada Prince said:


> I was walking past the Hermes store in my neighborhood on the way home and my SA spotted me from the windows and beckoned me and my friends in, where he proceeded to present us all with bouquets freshly tied to commemorate the RHS Chelsea Flower Show!
> 
> View attachment 3371328
> 
> 
> He's always so sweet, and he had a little surprise for me after my frequent visits inquiring after an elusive pony...
> 
> View attachment 3371329
> 
> 
> My stable's slowly getting bigger!
> 
> View attachment 3371330
> 
> 
> After failure in the Milan store, I finally managed to get a PM Rodeo in my home store, in orange poppy, rose azalea and blue Aztec!
> 
> View attachment 3371331
> 
> 
> Here he is accompanying me to work today...


Such a lovely SA  and flowers such a welcoming sight 
Of course your stable and outfit is kickass 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lanit

My little pony at long last galloped out west. I am not a bag charm person but this one resistance was futile.


----------



## hedgwin99

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! What is the color combo ?




It's orange/rose Azela/blue Izmir (I think) [emoji16]


----------



## fineprint

Er mes said:


> 20% which is still an amazing deal for a wallet that Retails WAY more.  I think it Retails 15k usd



yap.  i think this year the prices at christies in hk is quite reasonable.  for watches too!  super cheap but also sad for those that bought full price.  me thinks the economy is pretty bad in hk...


----------



## fineprint

Prada Prince said:


> View attachment 3371330
> 
> 
> After failure in the Milan store, I finally managed to get a PM Rodeo in my home store, in orange poppy, rose azalea and blue Aztec!
> 
> View attachment 3371331
> 
> 
> Here he is accompanying me to work today...



what a nice pop of color he is!  congrats on the Rodeo.  he is adorable


----------



## fineprint

lanit said:


> My little pony at long last galloped out west. I am not a bag charm person but this one resistance was futile.



OMG!  i love his light blue hair!!  

sorry...a little off topic, but what size is your toile victoria?  does it color transfer?


----------



## madisonmamaw

Got the rodeo in jeju to match


----------



## lanit

fineprint said:


> OMG!  i love his light blue hair!!
> 
> sorry...a little off topic, but what size is your toile victoria?  does it color transfer?


Thanks, it is a plume 28 and no problems at all with color transfer.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Excited that I was able to pick up this little bugger while randomly refreshing my H NL page during lunch. I had it shipped to my cousin's place and will pick up in 3 weeks when I am there!


----------



## luxi_max

ThisVNchick said:


> Excited that I was able to pick up this little bugger while randomly refreshing my H NL page during lunch. I had it shipped to my cousin's place and will pick up in 3 weeks when I am there!




Congrats!  The color is divine.


----------



## Prada Prince

madisonmamaw said:


> Such a lovely SA  and flowers such a welcoming sight
> Of course your stable and outfit is kickass
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app







fineprint said:


> what a nice pop of color he is!  congrats on the Rodeo.  he is adorable




Thank you!


----------



## Prada Prince

madisonmamaw said:


> Got the rodeo in jeju to match




Gorgeous esp with the light blue mane


----------



## madisonmamaw

Prada Prince said:


> Gorgeous esp with the light blue mane


Thank you darling it's a very modern interpretation of the rodeo nice and summery 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peggyyo1021

ThisVNchick said:


> Excited that I was able to pick up this little bugger while randomly refreshing my H NL page during lunch. I had it shipped to my cousin's place and will pick up in 3 weeks when I am there!


 
Do you mean Hermes Netherlands website? can it be paid with a foreign country issued credit card? May I ask under which category did you find it? I have tried so many times, and never spotted them. Thank you.


----------



## cavalla

ThisVNchick said:


> Excited that I was able to pick up this little bugger while randomly refreshing my H NL page during lunch. I had it shipped to my cousin's place and will pick up in 3 weeks when I am there!



What a lovely color combo! Congrats on your new Rodeo!


----------



## ThisVNchick

luxi_max said:


> Congrats!  The color is divine.





cavalla said:


> What a lovely color combo! Congrats on your new Rodeo!



Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

peggyyo1021 said:


> Do you mean Hermes Netherlands website? can it be paid with a foreign country issued credit card? May I ask under which category did you find it? I have tried so many times, and never spotted them. Thank you.



Yes, I bought it using my AMEX (issued here in the US). I think all they require is that you have an european address to ship the item to. 

Rodeo is found under the "Leder" cateogry and then under the "Accessories" subcategory at the bottom. It pops up as "GriGri" and if you click on it, it should say "Rodeo" underneath. They are incredibly hard to get a hold of online as they sell out super quickly when they become available. In the 5 months that I've been stalking the site (when I can of course), I've only been able to order 2. I think they restock the website early in the morning (EU time) and since I am in the US, it always falls between the hours of 3-6am. Sometimes, they'll do a random restock in the afternoon (usually around noon my time) and that's the only time I am able to snag one. 

Don't be disheartened if you don't get one right away, keep checking back/refreshing the page occasionally and I'm sure you'll come across one with time. Good luck!


----------



## peggyyo1021

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, I bought it using my AMEX (issued here in the US). I think all they require is that you have an european address to ship the item to.
> 
> Rodeo is found under the "Leder" cateogry and then under the "Accessories" subcategory at the bottom. It pops up as "GriGri" and if you click on it, it should say "Rodeo" underneath. They are incredibly hard to get a hold of online as they sell out super quickly when they become available. In the 5 months that I've been stalking the site (when I can of course), I've only been able to order 2. I think they restock the website early in the morning (EU time) and since I am in the US, it always falls between the hours of 3-6am. Sometimes, they'll do a random restock in the afternoon (usually around noon my time) and that's the only time I am able to snag one.
> 
> Don't be disheartened if you don't get one right away, keep checking back/refreshing the page occasionally and I'm sure you'll come across one with time. Good luck!




Dear: thank you so much for your detailed reply, but there are still a few things I don't understand, can you please explain to me? When we filled out the account, they asked us to put down our address, does that address has to be the same as the one you want to ship it to? or as long as it is an European address, then there would be no problem even if it doesn't match the one you initially had on record? 


I was looking at the right category, but all I ever see is fourbi, I will check it real hard! afterall stalking the website is still much easier than stalking the store, especially I only shop at Hermes when I go abroad. I see from the screenshot you posted above that it display in English? How do you get the Netherlands site to display in English? I have to open the UK site for reference. Is the Netherlands site the same as UK? Do they have the same stock? 


I feel that the Netherlands site is a little better, because last time, another TPFer also posted that she got the grigri from Netherland site.


----------



## Meta

peggyyo1021 said:


> I was looking at the right category, but all I ever see is fourbi, I will check it real hard! afterall stalking the website is still much easier than stalking the store, especially I only shop at Hermes when I go abroad. I see from the screenshot you posted above that it display in English? How do you get the Netherlands site to display in English? I have to open the UK site for reference. Is the Netherlands site the same as UK? Do they have the same stock?
> 
> 
> I feel that the Netherlands site is a little better, because last time, another TPFer also posted that she got the grigri from Netherland site.



All Europe H.com shares the same inventory as it is shipped out of the Paris warehouse. If you prefer English and want to pay the Euro price, then use the Ireland site. Good luck!


----------



## peggyyo1021

weN84 said:


> All Europe H.com shares the same inventory as it is shipped out of the Paris warehouse. If you prefer English and want to pay the Euro price, then use the Ireland site. Good luck!




Thank you so much for solving my long time doubt, and for the wonderful suggestion.


----------



## ThisVNchick

peggyyo1021 said:


> Dear: thank you so much for your detailed reply, but there are still a few things I don't understand, can you please explain to me? When we filled out the account, they asked us to put down our address, does that address has to be the same as the one you want to ship it to? or as long as it is an European address, then there would be no problem even if it doesn't match the one you initially had on record?
> 
> 
> I was looking at the right category, but all I ever see is fourbi, I will check it real hard! afterall stalking the website is still much easier than stalking the store, especially I only shop at Hermes when I go abroad. I see from the screenshot you posted above that it display in English? How do you get the Netherlands site to display in English? I have to open the UK site for reference. Is the Netherlands site the same as UK? Do they have the same stock?
> 
> 
> I feel that the Netherlands site is a little better, because last time, another TPFer also posted that she got the grigri from Netherland site.



My chrome automatically translates the page into english. I prefer to shop on the NL one because the item will be shipped to a NL address. 

Billing and shipping addresses can be different, just make sure your billing is correct for the card that you're using. 

If you're seeing "fourbi" you are in the wrong section. It is the accessories subcategory that is all the way at the bottom.


----------



## peggyyo1021

ThisVNchick said:


> My chrome automatically translates the page into english. I prefer to shop on the NL one because the item will be shipped to a NL address.
> 
> Billing and shipping addresses can be different, just make sure your billing is correct for the card that you're using.
> 
> If you're seeing "fourbi" you are in the wrong section. It is the accessories subcategory that is all the way at the bottom.




thank you for correcting me. I have occasionally checked both, but never seen any, just thought maybe I checked at the wrong place, or they are just too popular. I will try as many times as I can.


----------



## fineprint

lanit said:


> Thanks, it is a plume 28 and no problems at all with color transfer.



Ah...thanks!   lovely &#128522;


----------



## ThisVNchick

peggyyo1021 said:


> thank you for correcting me. I have occasionally checked both, but never seen any, just thought maybe I checked at the wrong place, or they are just too popular. I will try as many times as I can.



They are extremely popular. In the 5 months that I have tried, it only came up twice for me. I have a friend in the UK who also occasionally stalks the site for rodeo, but she has only seen it once. You are not alone on this quest lol


----------



## SaryC

Poppy Rodeo GM up for sale now on UK Hermes website


----------



## KLCHRIS

SaryC said:


> Poppy Rodeo GM up for sale now on UK Hermes website




Where ? Sold out now ?


----------



## SaryC

I think it sold out around 2pm~



KLCHRIS said:


> Where ? Sold out now ?


----------



## nana9026

madisonmamaw said:


> Got the rodeo in jeju to match




Do you need spending to get the Rodeo?


----------



## KLCHRIS

SaryC said:


> I think it sold out around 2pm~




Hm... Have to look up every day . Is it under the leather - accessories ?


----------



## SaryC

Yes! It is under that tab! It should appear as charm under the leather accessories tab 



KLCHRIS said:


> Hm... Have to look up every day . Is it under the leather - accessories ?


----------



## harpbaby

Hi, 
I was wondering how hard is it to find a all black rodeo? Is it like impossible??


----------



## AngieBaby15

Scored these at my local H boutique after some waiting. They are very addicting as I'm already planning on expanding my "collection". Just don't know why they seem to be so hard to get sometimes.

Baby blue in MM and orange in PM.


----------



## bagidiotic

harpbaby said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering how hard is it to find a all black rodeo? Is it like impossible??


Yes no more in stores
So black are limited seasonal 
more than a year ago
Perhaps secondary market


----------



## assiedification

Anyone knows the price of a rodeo pm in Paris?


----------



## hazelarceo

assiedification said:


> Anyone knows the price of a rodeo pm in Paris?



Rodeo EU current prices are:
PM €310
MM €370
GM €430
[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## assiedification

hazelarceo said:


> Rodeo EU current prices are:
> PM €310
> MM €370
> GM €430
> [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Thank you!!!! 
Resellers are selling rodeo at 500-600€ 
Zzzz


----------



## hazelarceo

assiedification said:


> Thank you!!!!
> Resellers are selling rodeo at 500-600€
> Zzzz



I was stalking H.com EU today and I saw 3 rodeos for available. Orange poppy gm and mm and rose azalea gm. Too bad i have both colors already. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## KLCHRIS

hazelarceo said:


> I was stalking H.com EU today and I saw 3 rodeos for available. Orange poppy gm and mm and rose azalea gm. Too bad i have both colors already. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Which country ??


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Got my first rodeo yesterday ! All my favourite colours : Rose Azalea/ Orange Poppy/ Rouge Indian 

Love that the Rouge Indian saddle is a very close match to Capucine too [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Does anyone know what colorway this is? My boutique did not have the tag with the colors on the box. Many of the colors are similar, so it gets a bit confusing for me....we should have a list of cws/years....[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Amka

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got my first rodeo yesterday ! All my favourite colours : Rose Azalea/ Orange Poppy/ Rouge Indian
> 
> Love that the Rouge Indian saddle is a very close match to Capucine too [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394801



Soooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## mylilsnowy

BBC said:


> Does anyone know what colorway this is? My boutique did not have the tag with the colors on the box. Many of the colors are similar, so it gets a bit confusing for me....we should have a list of cws/years....[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3394807
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394809



Its feu, celeste and blue izmir. It looks cute on ur B.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Amka said:


> Soooo cute! Congrats!



Thanks Amka. [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

mylilsnowy said:


> Its feu, celeste and blue izmir. It looks cute on ur B.



Thank you!


----------



## JulesB68

Orange poppy GM available on EU H.com right now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I admit to being somewhat OCD and so I put this together. Many of the photos are from eBay, I did not crop out the watermarks, I hope this is ok - we need a reference!

Please let me know about corrections, some information I have is conflicting and sometimes I had to guess.

Enjoy!


----------



## mimi 123

BBC said:


> I admit to being somewhat OCD and so I put this together. Many of the photos are from eBay, I did not crop out the watermarks, I hope this is ok - we need a reference!
> 
> Please let me know about corrections, some information I have is conflicting and sometimes I had to guess.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3395931


Oh my!!! What a nice picture! Save it now... Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bagidiotic

BBC said:


> I admit to being somewhat OCD and so I put this together. Many of the photos are from eBay, I did not crop out the watermarks, I hope this is ok - we need a reference!
> 
> Please let me know about corrections, some information I have is conflicting and sometimes I had to guess.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3395931


Appreciated for sharing  bbc
Flower


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BBC said:


> I admit to being somewhat OCD and so I put this together. Many of the photos are from eBay, I did not crop out the watermarks, I hope this is ok - we need a reference!
> 
> Please let me know about corrections, some information I have is conflicting and sometimes I had to guess.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3395931


*BBC, *this is not OCD. This is a great rodeo reference because it helps also to see the color combos out there.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chkpfbeliever said:


> *BBC, *this is not OCD. This is a great rodeo reference because it helps also to see the color combos out there.  Thanks for doing this.



Thank you. I do love organizing. DS1 and I joke about the OCD as we do both have slight tendencies (there are things I used to do that were definitely OCD-type habits, but nothing too distracting or obvious)
....but I did try to make the columns and rows and horses all even and arranged by color.....light to dark....but darn I couldn't get pics of them all facing the same direction!!![emoji33]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Well, so much for the OCD anyway because I found a few more online. Still got it in color order, though:


----------



## jacquies

BBC said:


> I admit to being somewhat OCD and so I put this together. Many of the photos are from eBay, I did not crop out the watermarks, I hope this is ok - we need a reference!
> 
> Please let me know about corrections, some information I have is conflicting and sometimes I had to guess.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3395931


Wow, Thank you for the work you put into this!


----------



## burukogepanda

BBC said:


> I admit to being somewhat OCD and so I put this together. Many of the photos are from eBay, I did not crop out the watermarks, I hope this is ok - we need a reference!
> 
> Please let me know about corrections, some information I have is conflicting and sometimes I had to guess.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3395931



Thanks for putting this together BBC~ there is also a bleu electrique/Bleu Izmir/fauve.  Please let me know if you would like a pic to complete your rodeopedia~


----------



## Notorious Pink

burukogepanda said:


> Thanks for putting this together BBC~ there is also a bleu electrique/Bleu Izmir/fauve.  Please let me know if you would like a pic to complete your rodeopedia~



Yes, I would absolutely love a photo burukogepanda!!! Thank you. [emoji254]Wow, I bet it's gorgeous....I'm going to have to hunt one down, too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jacquies said:


> Wow, Thank you for the work you put into this!



I actually had nothing to do today....I am in the middle of planning DS1s Bar Mitzvah and really spent a lot of time today sitting in front of the computer waiting for people to get back to me. Might as well get something done. [emoji41]


----------



## burukogepanda

BBC said:


> Yes, I would absolutely love a photo burukogepanda!!! Thank you. [emoji254]Wow, I bet it's gorgeous....I'm going to have to hunt one down, too!



Yea it is gorgeous indeed~ it's one that I almost paid reseller price for~


----------



## bertrande

BBC said:


> Well, so much for the OCD anyway because I found a few more online. Still got it in color order, though:



Wow thanks for this - I had no idea there are THREE variations of rose jaipur rodeos...and I have none of them!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

burukogepanda said:


> Yea it is gorgeous indeed~ it's one that I almost paid reseller price for~
> View attachment 3396440



Wow wow wow!! That's definitely one of the best!

And may I add my extra thanks for making the photo like the ones on my list!!! [emoji1360][emoji1376][emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Done! Are there any others I have missed?


----------



## DH sucker

You could blow that up, print it out, and frame it!  Thanks for making that chart. It should be a sticky somewhere - perhaps in the reference library.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Really appreciate your sharing BBC ! 

This Rose Azalea cutie has inspired me to use my lesser used bags . It's been months since I used the DS! 

Double Sen 45 Clemence Rouge Casaque/Rose Jaipur with Rouge Casaque Kelly Double Tour  

Happy friyay everyone !


----------



## doves75

Omg.... From all of those I only hv 3...there's a lot more to hunt but I guess they ran so fast out of the shelf these days LOL!!


----------



## Baikinman

BBC said:


> Done! Are there any others I have missed?
> 
> View attachment 3396453


I saw this one before on the web.


----------



## Baikinman

The Color is golden yellow/agate blue/cornelian.


----------



## peggyyo1021

Baikinman said:


> I saw this one before on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397760
> View attachment 3397760



When did you see it? this one is so rare and pretty, I have never seen it.


----------



## Baikinman

I checked my screenshot and it was on 16/6 this year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

peggyyo1021 said:


> When did you see it? this one is so rare and pretty, I have never seen it.



If it's blue agate, it must be - new colors for fall season!!!!!


----------



## peggyyo1021

Baikinman said:


> I checked my screenshot and it was on 16/6 this year.



I can't believe I miss this, I have been checking H.com since June, and I treid to refresh it as often as I could, but so far, I have only seen Rose Azalea, and Orange Poppy. I will try harder. Do they restock their inventory on weekends? or just weekdays? thanks.


----------



## peggyyo1021

BBC said:


> If it's blue agate, it must be - new colors for fall season!!!!!



wow...they are already selling fall season on H.com? I thought H.com only have the older colors. That gives me hope, hope I can find this cutie someday.


----------



## Notorious Pink

peggyyo1021 said:


> wow...they are already selling fall season on H.com? I thought H.com only have the older colors. That gives me hope, hope I can find this cutie someday.



Blue agate is a brand new color for fall 2016; it has never been produced before. Therefore, it must be new for fall.


----------



## Notorious Pink




----------



## ShadowComet

Just got this cute Feu color size MM in the mail from my favorite SA.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

BBC said:


> View attachment 3398047



Thks for updating BBC . 

This chart is too darn enabling ! Im gonna set stricter criteria lest I end up with too many rodeos [emoji51]

For a start , color of saddle to match purse. Looking for blue glacier, bamboo, blue electric saddles...


----------



## Notorious Pink

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thks for updating BBC .
> 
> This chart is too darn enabling ! Im gonna set stricter criteria lest I end up with too many rodeos [emoji51]
> 
> For a start , color of saddle to match purse. Looking for blue glacier, bamboo, blue electric saddles...



Glad to help! I like the idea of matching the saddle - for now I'm just mentally picturing how each would go with all of my bags.


----------



## joielazir

Need advice for the right size of Rodeo Grigri charm for Birkin 30. I am not sure if PM will be too small or MM will be too big. For now, I am using my Fendi Cucaoo.  Any photos of your B30 with your rodeo charm is highly appreciated. Thanks much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

joielazir said:


> Need advice for the right size of Rodeo Grigri charm for Birkin 30. I am not sure if PM will be too small or MM will be too big. For now, I am using my Fendi Cucaoo.  Any photos of your B30 with your rodeo charm is highly appreciated. Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398449



I prefer pm - I think the mms are too big for a 30, because it's supposed to look lik a charm, but I really do think it's just personal preference. 

Posted earlier, but here it is again:


----------



## joielazir

BBC said:


> I prefer pm - I think the mms are too big for a 30, because it's supposed to look lik a charm, but I really do think it's just personal preference.
> 
> Posted earlier, but here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 3398455



@BBC Beautiful! Nice color combo. The rodeo pm size looks perfect. Thanks much.


----------



## mygoodies

joielazir said:


> @BBC Beautiful! Nice color combo. The rodeo pm size looks perfect. Thanks much.



I do agree the PM looks best on a B30. Here's some pics of my Rodeo babies with Ms Bleu Nuit B30. All PM and MM. I think MM is the biggest size which will look nicely proportioned with a B30. But of course it's personal choice
MM vs PM:


PM:


MM:


MM:


----------



## SandySummer

joielazir said:


> Need advice for the right size of Rodeo Grigri charm for Birkin 30. I am not sure if PM will be too small or MM will be too big. For now, I am using my Fendi Cucaoo.  Any photos of your B30 with your rodeo charm is highly appreciated. Thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398449



I stack them


----------



## arlv8500

SandySummer said:


> I stack them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398720



Super cute! Hee hee


----------



## Notorious Pink

mygoodies said:


> I do agree the PM looks best on a B30. Here's some pics of my Rodeo babies with Ms Bleu Nuit B30. All PM and MM. I think MM is the biggest size which will look nicely proportioned with a B30. But of course it's personal choice



Beautiful horsies! MM is medium. 

PM = petite modele
MM = moyen modele
GM = grand modele


----------



## joielazir

mygoodies said:


> I do agree the PM looks best on a B30. Here's some pics of my Rodeo babies with Ms Bleu Nuit B30. All PM and MM. I think MM is the biggest size which will look nicely proportioned with a B30. But of course it's personal choice
> MM vs PM:
> View attachment 3398628
> 
> PM:
> View attachment 3398629
> 
> MM:
> View attachment 3398630
> 
> MM:
> View attachment 3398631


@mygoodies lovely rodeo charm collection. Thanks for the photos. Either size looks beautiful


----------



## joielazir

arlv8500 said:


> Super cute! Hee hee


@SandySummer Wow! Never thought of that. Nice style


----------



## joielazir

Thank you ladies for the reply. I'm leaning towards PM. I'll visit H store in for availability. If none, I may try eBay or other reseller. What's the current price for PM?


----------



## hedgwin99

joielazir said:


> Thank you ladies for the reply. I'm leaning towards PM. I'll visit H store in for availability. If none, I may try eBay or other reseller. What's the current price for PM?



Don't go reseller route! You will be paying 2x the markup. Do you have an established relationship with your SA? These pm rodeos do come in if you r willing to wait


----------



## Notorious Pink

joielazir said:


> What's the current price for PM?



In the US:

PM is $430
MM is $510


----------



## joielazir

hedgwin99 said:


> Don't go reseller route! You will be paying 2x the markup. Do you have an established relationship with your SA? These pm rodeos do come in if you r willing to wait





hedgwin99 said:


> Don't go reseller route! You will be paying 2x the markup. Do you have an established relationship with your SA? These pm rodeos do come in if you r willing to wait



I see a price of more than $1000. Oh boi, I guess I'll wait if there's no availability at this time. Thanks


----------



## joielazir

BBC said:


> In the US:
> 
> PM is $430
> MM is $510



Thank you @BBC. Now I know the price difference from these resellers


----------



## LadyCupid

Baikinman said:


> I saw this one before on the web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397760
> View attachment 3397760


Thank you for posting this! Glad to see the new fall 16 rodeo color.


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> Done! Are there any others I have missed?
> 
> View attachment 3396453


Here are some colors correction or addition I have found. Also I think the Rose Jaipur rodeo with fauve strap may be repeated. I don't think there is one with rouge H mane and another with rubis mane. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

Thank you for doing this. 
Sakura/bougainvillea/orange
Azalea/orange poppy/rouge Indian
Rose Jaipur/rouge H/Rose shocking


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> Here are some colors correction or addition I have found. Also I think the Rose Jaipur rodeo with fauve strap may be repeated. I don't think there is one with rouge H mane and another with rubis mane. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thank you for doing this.
> Sakura/bougainvillea/orange
> Azalea/orange poppy/rouge Indian
> Rose Jaipur/rouge H/Rose shocking



Thank you. I have made the text corrections, but between the two rose jaipur/Fauves, which picture do you think is more accurate, the pinker/lighter one, or the redder/darker one?


----------



## Monique1004

Finally got my PM rodeo!
Bleu Celeste/ Craie/ Malachite


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Monique1004 said:


> Finally got my PM rodeo!
> Bleu Celeste/ Craie/ Malachite
> View attachment 3405655
> View attachment 3405656
> View attachment 3405657
> View attachment 3405658



This combi is sooooo pretty!


----------



## bagidiotic

Monique1004 said:


> Finally got my PM rodeo!
> Bleu Celeste/ Craie/ Malachite
> View attachment 3405655
> View attachment 3405656
> View attachment 3405657
> View attachment 3405658


Lovely


----------



## sweetsnow

Will it be too much to put a rodeo and twillies on say a lindy?


----------



## jayjay77

Monique1004 said:


> Finally got my PM rodeo!
> Bleu Celeste/ Craie/ Malachite
> View attachment 3405655
> View attachment 3405656
> View attachment 3405657
> View attachment 3405658



Love this rodeo! .... And your beautiful bags, what color is the GP? Lovely shade of blue!


----------



## suziez

What color Rodeo horse would you put on Rouge Tomatoe  bag and a blue tempete bag?


----------



## Monique1004

jayjay77 said:


> Love this rodeo! .... And your beautiful bags, what color is the GP? Lovely shade of blue!



Thank you. It's Cobalt(7C)


----------



## Twelve

Price for pm €310 in Barcelona


----------



## suziez

suziez said:


> What color Rodeo horse would you put on Rouge Tomatoe  bag and a blue tempete bag?


i'm sill trying to figure this out ....i would try and match the saddle but i don't see anything that reall does.  yellow?


----------



## Monique1004

suziez said:


> i'm sill trying to figure this out ....i would try and match the saddle but i don't see anything that reall does.  yellow?



Did you check out this post earlier with all the rodeos together?

http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/30393894/


----------



## suziez

Monique1004 said:


> Did you check out this post earlier with all the rodeos together?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/30393894/


----------



## suziez

i am thinking yellow also.  for the gp i'm just not sure.  my boutique has none now anyway.  guess i'll have to keep checking.  thanks for the help


----------



## tabbi001

suziez said:


> What color Rodeo horse would you put on Rouge Tomatoe  bag and a blue tempete bag?


I got the rose azalee with my kelly and I think they complement well


----------



## suziez

tabbi001 said:


> I got the rose azalee with my kelly and I think they complement well
> View attachment 3417070


love this.........looks great


----------



## GNIPPOHS

tabbi001 said:


> I got the rose azalee with my kelly and I think they complement well
> View attachment 3417070



They do! V nice, congrats. Read your reveal thread, you are on a roll!


----------



## tabbi001

GNIPPOHS said:


> They do! V nice, congrats. Read your reveal thread, you are on a roll!


Thank you! I will ban myself from the store now until the end of the year!


----------



## Icyss

Love my rodeos!


----------



## arlv8500

suziez said:


> What color Rodeo horse would you put on Rouge Tomatoe  bag and a blue tempete bag?



I think this is perfect for rouge tomate.


----------



## suziez

arlv8500 said:


> I think this is perfect for rouge tomate.


I love it.  Have been on the hunt but the rodeo is still illusive, except on the secondary market where the sellers are asking crazy prices.  I will continue the hunt.  Thanks for your imput, i think my b would like to be introduced to this little guy.


----------



## arlv8500

suziez said:


> I love it.  Have been on the hunt but the rodeo is still illusive, except on the secondary market where the sellers are asking crazy prices.  I will continue the hunt.  Thanks for your imput, i think my b would like to be introduced to this little guy.



What country are you in may I ask?


----------



## Monique1004

Just got these yesterday. My stable's getting bigger!


----------



## suziez

arlv8500 said:


> What country are you in may I ask?


I am in the US.  My boutique is one of the few independents , affiliated with a clothing store.  Very charming.  I am new to the Hermes family so I am just beginning my collection of goodies.


----------



## luxi_max

Monique1004 said:


> Just got these yesterday. My stable's getting bigger!
> 
> View attachment 3418989
> View attachment 3418990



Love your stable, Monique!


----------



## Lucynancy

Monique1004 said:


> Just got these yesterday. My stable's getting bigger!
> 
> View attachment 3418989
> View attachment 3418990


----------



## Lucynancy

Gallop away, beauties!


----------



## HPassion

Monique1004 said:


> Just got these yesterday. My stable's getting bigger!
> 
> View attachment 3418989
> View attachment 3418990


Reallh like the red one. Is it new color for this year?


----------



## arlv8500

suziez said:


> I am in the US.  My boutique is one of the few independents , affiliated with a clothing store.  Very charming.  I am new to the Hermes family so I am just beginning my collection of goodies.



Ah... I thought you might have been in Europe... They had very little stock. Best of luck! These are new colours so they should be readily available.  let us know if you find any!


----------



## Monique1004

HPassion said:


> Reallh like the red one. Is it new color for this year?


My boutique just got those two colors last week.


----------



## suziez

arlv8500 said:


> Ah... I thought you might have been in Europe... They had very little stock. Best of luck! These are new colours so they should be readily available.  let us know if you find any!





arlv8500 said:


> Ah... I thought you might have been in Europe... They had very little stock. Best of luck! These are new colours so they should be readily available.  let us know if you find any!


Going to the boutique today to see if anyone rode in...


----------



## arlv8500

suziez said:


> Going to the boutique today to see if anyone rode in...



Good luck! Let us know if you can find one to take home!


----------



## sfc_rp

Monique1004 said:


> Just got these yesterday. My stable's getting bigger



Amazing collection. Love them all


----------



## mygoodies

MM Rodeo on EU H.com €370 [emoji317]
http://m.france.hermes.com/cuir/acc...onfigurable-product-c-rodeo-charms-49393.html


----------



## peggyyo1021

mygoodies said:


> MM Rodeo on EU H.com €370 [emoji317]
> http://m.france.hermes.com/cuir/acc...onfigurable-product-c-rodeo-charms-49393.html
> View attachment 3424933



I can't believe I just saw this message now. I have been refresing the page wheneven I can yesterday, and also the past week, but haven't had any luck last week. Can you tell me the time you saw this? (are you in the US? so I can calculate what time it is my local time.). I have been stalking the website for one month now, but only saw rodeos that I already have. But never seen any on Friday, so I just assume they go on vacation early frieday.


----------



## DH sucker

peggyyo1021 said:


> I can't believe I just saw this message now. I have been refresing the page wheneven I can yesterday, and also the past week, but haven't had any luck last week. Can you tell me the time you saw this? (are you in the US? so I can calculate what time it is my local time.). I have been stalking the website for one month now, but only saw rodeos that I already have. But never seen any on Friday, so I just assume they go on vacation early frieday.



I saw this post yesterday and went to the website around 6pm PST. It was still available (in addition to the orange poppy/rose azalee MM). Hope you can get one soon, Peggyyo!


----------



## peggyyo1021

DH sucker said:


> I saw this post yesterday and went to the website around 6pm PST. It was still available (in addition to the orange poppy/rose azalee MM). Hope you can get one soon, Peggyyo!



Dear: thanks for the help. Hmm, that means it's 11AM my time today, I check at around the same time, but didn't see anything. Keep refreshing this page drives me crazy, but still it's much better compare to stalking the store.


----------



## mygoodies

peggyyo1021 said:


> Dear: thanks for the help. Hmm, that means it's 11AM my time today, I check at around the same time, but didn't see anything. Keep refreshing this page drives me crazy, but still it's much better compare to stalking the store.



I'm sorry u missed it again. I'm from Europe and saw it popping up arnd 1230am[emoji16] so it would be arnd 0600am-0700amAsia time[emoji15]
There were 10 available at the time I saw them. I didn't picked up any as I'm waiting for a red or blue[emoji13]


----------



## DH sucker

mygoodies said:


> I'm sorry u missed it again. I'm from Europe and saw it popping up arnd 1230am[emoji16] so it would be arnd 0600am-0700amAsia time[emoji15]
> There were 10 available at the time I saw them. I didn't picked up any as I'm waiting for a red or blue[emoji13]



Sorry if this has already been asked/answered before, but how do you see how many (e.g., 10) they had in stock?


----------



## mygoodies

DH sucker said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked/answered before, but how do you see how many (e.g., 10) they had in stock?



If u add it to yr shopping cart u should see a drop down option as how many of the items u would like to buy. Hence you'll be able to see how many are available.



Bear in mind for those in Europe you are only allowed to buy 3 leather accessories (such as Rodeo, Carmen etc) per year[emoji20] so basically everything which falls under the leather accessories category. However I'm not sure abt Petit H. I've bought 2 Petit H so far.

HTH!


----------



## SaryC

I could only buy 3 Petit H per year!



mygoodies said:


> If u add it to yr shopping cart u should see a drop down option as how many of the items u would like to buy. Hence you'll be able to see how many are available.
> View attachment 3425950
> 
> 
> Bear in mind for those in Europe you are only allowed to buy 3 leather accessories (such as Rodeo, Carmen etc) per year[emoji20] so basically everything which falls under the leather accessories category. However I'm not sure abt Petit H. I've bought 2 Petit H so far.
> 
> HTH!


----------



## peggyyo1021

mygoodies said:


> I'm sorry u missed it again. I'm from Europe and saw it popping up arnd 1230am[emoji16] so it would be arnd 0600am-0700amAsia time[emoji15]
> There were 10 available at the time I saw them. I didn't picked up any as I'm waiting for a red or blue[emoji13]



Dear: thanks for being so sweet by converting the time for me. For the times I have been tracking the H.com, I have only seen rodeo pop up during the morning time of Europe, during night time, I only saw horse head charm once. I can't believe they had so many, but I think they run out real fast. Do they restock during the weekend? wonder if I should also be looking out on weekend as well. Thank you for being so helpful.


----------



## mygoodies

peggyyo1021 said:


> Dear: thanks for being so sweet by converting the time for me. For the times I have been tracking the H.com, I have only seen rodeo pop up during the morning time of Europe, during night time, I only saw horse head charm once. I can't believe they had so many, but I think they run out real fast. Do they restock during the weekend? wonder if I should also be looking out on weekend as well. Thank you for being so helpful.



My pleasure dear! 
Based on my "stalking experience" I've seen the charms popping up around 1200-1400pm CET, around 2200-2300pm on weekdays. On Saturdays mostly between 0900-1100am CET.

However it seems that maybe because of the summer vacation they somehow starting to pop up right after midnight during weekdays and Saturday, but never seen them on a Sunday. 

Whoever is in charge of the website is definitely playing games with us[emoji38][emoji38] I bet they'd love to see how fast the Rodeos dissapear after they hit the "online button" LOL

So overall it makes no sense as timings concern, as usual everything with H is a matter of luck!
Happy hunting [emoji256][emoji256][emoji256]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Azalea pink/Malta blue/cornelian from H.com.uk


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mooshooshoo said:


> Azalea pink/Malta blue/cornelian from H.com.uk
> 
> View attachment 3440120



Uh oh....is this new??? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sfc_rp

love the color!


----------



## chitzabelle

Mooshooshoo said:


> Azalea pink/Malta blue/cornelian from H.com.uk
> 
> View attachment 3440120


OMG! When did you get this? I have been stalking the UK site for months and haven't been able to spot a rodeo.  I love this combination!


----------



## smallfry

BBC said:


> View attachment 3398047


This chart is AWESOME, thank you B!!  

After stalking the H site for I don't even know how long, I was able to lasso a PM today!  It's going to be a surprise on color, because the picture and the description don't match.  Pretty sure it'll be pink, red and orange.  I'm excited!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Is anyone from Canada ? I'm wondering what the price of the rodeo is ?  TIA.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Thank you. This came onto the UK/EU website last Wednesday. I missed it when they first stocked it, but stalked the website for the rest of the day and was lucky as they put another one on a few hours later.


----------



## DH sucker

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thank you. This came onto the UK/EU website last Wednesday. I missed it when they first stocked it, but stalked the website for the rest of the day and was lucky as they put another one on a few hours later.



What size did you get?


----------



## Twelve

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is anyone from Canada ? I'm wondering what the price of the rodeo is ?  TIA.


Someone mentioned at Vancouver airport H duty free rodeo pm is $505


----------



## smallfry

smallfry said:


> This chart is AWESOME, thank you B!!
> 
> After stalking the H site for I don't even know how long, I was able to lasso a PM today!  It's going to be a surprise on color, because the picture and the description don't match.  Pretty sure it'll be pink, red and orange.  I'm excited!



Here it is!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cutiepi600

Sharing my orange rodeo!


----------



## bluebliss

cutiepi600 said:


> View attachment 3443533
> 
> 
> Sharing my orange rodeo!


I love how it matches your picotin. Congrats, it's So cute! May I ask what colour and size is your picotin?


----------



## DH sucker

peggyyo1021 said:


> Dear: thanks for being so sweet by converting the time for me. For the times I have been tracking the H.com, I have only seen rodeo pop up during the morning time of Europe, during night time, I only saw horse head charm once. I can't believe they had so many, but I think they run out real fast. Do they restock during the weekend? wonder if I should also be looking out on weekend as well. Thank you for being so helpful.



There are 2 MM rodeos available on the US H.com now.


----------



## peggyyo1021

DH sucker said:


> There are 2 MM rodeos available on the US H.com now.


I just saw your message, I never thought about checking the US site, Is it under the Leather-->Accessories category? It's gone....cry.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smallfry said:


> Here it is!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3443249


twinning!! Rouge Indien/Rose Jaipur/Feu


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cutiepi600 said:


> View attachment 3443533
> 
> 
> Sharing my orange rodeo!


This one looks perfect on your Pico!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mooshooshoo said:


> Azalea pink/Malta blue/cornelian from H.com.uk
> 
> View attachment 3440120


HOLY MOSES Mooshooshsooooooosshshshshsooooo!!!! Going crayzyyyyyy! This addiction is never ending & I hafta have it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Israeli_Flava said:


> HOLY MOSES Mooshooshsooooooosshshshshsooooo!!!! Going crayzyyyyyy! This addiction is never ending & I hafta have it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Will look out for one for you IF


----------



## smallfry

Israeli_Flava said:


> twinning!! Rouge Indien/Rose Jaipur/Feu


Always an honor to be a twin with you, IF


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mooshooshoo said:


> Will look out for one for you IF


Omg you're killing me! I loooove it plz keep eye out babe thanks!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smallfry said:


> Always an honor to be a twin with you, IF


oh darling the honor is mutual xoxoxox


----------



## DH sucker

peggyyo1021 said:


> I just saw your message, I never thought about checking the US site, Is it under the Leather-->Accessories category? It's gone....cry.



On the US site, rodeos are found under leather, then small leather goods. 

On the European sites, you have to go to leather, then accessories.


----------



## DH sucker

Israeli_Flava said:


> HOLY MOSES Mooshooshsooooooosshshshshsooooo!!!! Going crayzyyyyyy! This addiction is never ending & I hafta have it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know, IF!!!  What a great new combo!  I stalked the euro website and actually saw one the other day in MM. I tried to get it, but I was too slow checking out. This spotting occurred around midnight PST.


----------



## cutiepi600

bluebliss said:


> I love how it matches your picotin. Congrats, it's So cute! May I ask what colour and size is your picotin?



Thanks! It's the 18 in bleu agate.


----------



## ltxmm

My SA offered a rodeo charm to me because I am quite the frequent shopper at my local Hermes boutique. I always go in and bug her "what can I buy today?!" so one day she asked me if I liked the rodeo charm? And I asked her if it was the little ugly horse thing??? I kindly declined said it was too childish for me... 
This was a year ago! What a regret! I'm really in love with it now! It's super fun to dress up your bags and super cute and I didn't realize how hard it was to get so now I'm sad and asking for one again...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Spotted in the local toy store - GM size keychains....the same boutique where my DS2 (age 10) bought a "Birkin" for his girlfriend's birthday...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, updated:

View attachment 3446395


----------



## leuleu

BBC said:


> Ok, updated:
> 
> View attachment 3446395


Thank you very much for your time !


----------



## ltxmm

BBC said:


> Ok, updated:
> 
> View attachment 3446395



Thank you for uploading this!


----------



## grapegravity

BBC said:


> Ok, updated:
> 
> View attachment 3446395



Thank you very much!


----------



## mcpro

Costa Mesa has the GM rodeo in feu with blue celeste.


----------



## littleming

Stalked h.com like crazy and finally got lucky.
I thought it was a dream!! 
Finally got my first Rodeo.


----------



## tatacrazy

littleming said:


> View attachment 3448072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalked h.com like crazy and finally got lucky.
> I thought it was a dream!!
> Finally got my first Rodeo.



May I ask which country? Thanks


----------



## littleming

tatacrazy said:


> May I ask which country? Thanks



I am in Canada.
I saw it and then it was gone. I might have gotten the only one or last one online.
I have never been lucky enough to spot it on the website before.


----------



## tatacrazy

littleming said:


> I am in Canada.
> I saw it and then it was gone. I might have gotten the only one or last one online.
> I have never been lucky enough to spot it on the website before.



I have been stalking the Australia one and managed to got one back in April  no luck since then.. Seems like a lot of stalkers on there Hahaa I would love to have an orange one


----------



## suziez

I too have been stalking H.com in the us.  there were too colors last week for about an hour (along with an orange evie tpn) and then....swoosh...they were gone.  I am looking for a pm though.  Does anyone know how often they appear on h.com????


----------



## odette57

littleming said:


> View attachment 3448072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalked h.com like crazy and finally got lucky.
> I thought it was a dream!!
> Finally got my first Rodeo.



So you are the one who got this from a week ago!  Haha I had been trying to put it in my cart but it just redirects elsewhere whenever I did that. Congrats!


----------



## littleming

odette57 said:


> So you are the one who got this from a week ago!  Haha I had been trying to put it in my cart but it just redirects elsewhere whenever I did that. Congrats!


Lol. Thanks!! 
We are all stalkers on h.com!!
Maybe you will beat me to it next time. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## tatacrazy

suziez said:


> I too have been stalking H.com in the us.  there were too colors last week for about an hour (along with an orange evie tpn) and then....swoosh...they were gone.  I am looking for a pm though.  Does anyone know how often they appear on h.com????



I'm not quite sure about US but in Australia I saw them about 3 times last year, I know a friend who got one when I was not stalking on there, so maybe 4?[emoji23] but in australia they will be gone in seconds


----------



## Mooshooshoo

BBC said:


> Ok, updated:
> 
> View attachment 3446395


That's great BBC, thank you. I'll have another for you to add next week


----------



## Mooshooshoo

suziez said:


> I too have been stalking H.com in the us.  there were too colors last week for about an hour (along with an orange evie tpn) and then....swoosh...they were gone.  I am looking for a pm though.  Does anyone know how often they appear on h.com????


H.com.wherever are clearly aware of folk stalking the website and from talking to their CS they try to fool resellers by not having a pattern to when they upload stock. Recently there have been a few listed within the EU/UK, but they have switched from releasing 10 to just uploading them singly at different times of the day and night. 
There was a new PM colour listed this morning followed by an orange poppy MM, both were gone in under 3 minutes!


----------



## peggyyo1021

Mooshooshoo said:


> H.com.wherever are clearly aware of folk stalking the website and from talking to their CS they try to fool resellers by not having a pattern to when they upload stock. Recently there have been a few listed within the EU/UK, but they have switched from releasing 10 to just uploading them singly at different times of the day and night.
> There was a new PM colour listed this morning followed by an orange poppy MM, both were gone in under 3 minutes!



No wonder I have found it to be much difficult to spot one this month than last month. I haven't seen a single one this month! Under 3 minutes? OMG, that's unbelivable. wish there were a software that could automatically refresh the page~~


----------



## Icyss

My stable is growing. I love these lil' critters!


----------



## *MJ*

Icyss said:


> My stable is growing. I love these lil' critters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450709



Great collection!!


----------



## meowmeow94

At first I did not get why people love the Rodeo but now after my SA introduced one to me.. I'm in love


----------



## Kelly H

Does anyone wear the Rodeos with clutches? I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Malta blue, cornelian & golden yellow...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mooshooshoo said:


> Malta blue, cornelian & golden yellow...
> View attachment 3454258



Argh! Running out of room on my page.... [emoji418]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, new row. After this row, I'm going to have to add a page....


----------



## mibonbon

Mooshooshoo said:


> Malta blue, cornelian & golden yellow...
> View attachment 3454258



Love this combo!! [emoji8]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

BBC said:


> Argh! Running out of room on my page.... [emoji418]️


Sorry BBC, blame Hermes!


----------



## Kelly H

Kelly H said:


> Does anyone wear the Rodeos with clutches? I'd love to see pictures!



Would something like this be totally ridiculous?


----------



## *MJ*

Kelly H said:


> Would something like this be totally ridiculous?
> 
> View attachment 3454566
> View attachment 3454567



Looks cute to me! [emoji170]


----------



## luckylove

Kelly H said:


> Would something like this be totally ridiculous?
> 
> View attachment 3454566
> View attachment 3454567



I have seen some girls wear charms with clutches. Each of your items is gorgeous, yet I tend to be drawn to the sleek and simple lines of the Jige.  For that reason, I don't think I personally would add a charm because I think the clutch is perfect on it's own.


----------



## Greengoddess8

I'm so happy for you smallfry!!!!  She is gorgeous


----------



## Greengoddess8

BBC said:


> Ok, new row. After this row, I'm going to have to add a page....
> 
> View attachment 3454315


You are such a darling for doing this BBC! Thank you


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Looks like the latest wave of rodeos are in red with orange saddle.  Seems like they come in the same color worldwide.  For a while, it was mainly Rose color and I missed all the pink rodeos.  Is it true that they ship one color at a time ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Has anyone seen rodeos on the US H.com this past week ?


----------



## hedgwin99

chkpfbeliever said:


> Has anyone seen rodeos on the US H.com this past week ?



Nope. Not for couple weeks I feel


----------



## smallfry

chkpfbeliever said:


> Looks like the latest wave of rodeos are in red with orange saddle.  Seems like they come in the same color worldwide.  For a while, it was mainly Rose color and I missed all the pink rodeos.  Is it true that they ship one color at a time ?



Recently in my boutique, the rouge indien with jaipur mane/tail, feu saddle and the feu with celeste mane/tail, izmir saddle.  Both beautiful, but the feu offered more contrast and more pop.


----------



## smallfry

BBC said:


> Ok, new row. After this row, I'm going to have to add a page....



Thank you so much for doing this BBC 

Question for all:  what color pony do you think would look best on an *iris* bag?


----------



## Notorious Pink

smallfry said:


> Recently in my boutique, the rouge indien with jaipur mane/tail, feu saddle and the feu with celeste mane/tail, izmir saddle.  Both beautiful, but the feu offered more contrast and more pop.



That is also what I have been seeing. I assume the new rodeos that we have been seeing here will be coming soon.



smallfry said:


> Thank you so much for doing this BBC
> 
> Question for all:  what color pony do you think would look best on an *iris* bag?



I want to thank everyone for their kind comments and appreciation. I am very happy to do it...it's the organizer in me! I love organizing things, and then to do it in color order (the clothes in my closet are arranged by type and then color, including DHs), ha ha ha I'm a bit funny about that!

For Iris, I think it depends on whether you want tonal or pop...and also whether you want to pay a crazy price for an older cw. For tonal, I think the blue Lin would be awesome. For a pop, go to the other end of the color spectrum - the feu/blue Celeste or the new yellow one.


----------



## Greengoddess8

smallfry said:


> Thank you so much for doing this BBC
> 
> Question for all:  what color pony do you think would look best on an *iris* bag?


An Iris bag!!!!! Wait what did I miss?!? That is one of my dream color bags, Congratulations!!!
I think we need a picture/pictures to give you an informed choice


----------



## leuleu

Kelly H said:


> Would something like this be totally ridiculous?
> 
> View attachment 3454566
> View attachment 3454567


Make the horse stop higher (two or three turns instead of one with the Rodeo's strap) and it will be perfect. 
I never thought a Rodeo would match with a Jige. I was wrong


----------



## smallfry

Greengoddess8 said:


> An Iris bag!!!!! Wait what did I miss?!? That is one of my dream color bags, Congratulations!!!
> I think we need a picture/pictures to give you an informed choice


Hi GG!  Thank you sweet friend  I'm going to do an official reveal this weekend. So, excited, my first H bag!


----------



## mungoo33

chkpfbeliever said:


> Has anyone seen rodeos on the US H.com this past week ?



I've gotten this one a week ago but from the boutique on Madison. They are still coming in so this color is probably still around.  [emoji4]. 



Sorry, realized I've quoted wrong post lol. Please excuse me!


----------



## rachelkitty

* Wrong post, deleted. Sorry*


----------



## Greengoddess8

smallfry said:


> Hi GG!  Thank you sweet friend  I'm going to do an official reveal this weekend. So, excited, my first H bag!


I'm so excited for you!! Congratulations


----------



## Greengoddess8

mungoo33 said:


> I've gotten this one a week ago but from the boutique on Madison. They are still coming in so this color is probably still around.  [emoji4].
> View attachment 3459907
> 
> 
> Sorry, realized I've quoted wrong post lol. Please excuse me!


Thanks for the hope!  I love this CW


----------



## DH sucker

chkpfbeliever said:


> Has anyone seen rodeos on the US H.com this past week ?



There were some on the US h.com this morning, around 7am PST. Orange poppy in MM, and the rose azalee (with blue de malt and cornelian) in MM and PM.


----------



## renet

DH sucker said:


> There were some on the US h.com this morning, around 7am PST. Orange poppy in MM, and the rose azalee (with blue de malt and cornelian) in MM and PM.



Now no more. [emoji17]


----------



## Txoceangirl

Checked h.com this morning and was lucky to see the ponies. Scored an azalee pm!  Woooo hoooo!


----------



## renet

Txoceangirl said:


> Checked h.com this morning and was lucky to see the ponies. Scored an azalee pm!  Woooo hoooo!



Congratulations!  [emoji122][emoji322]


----------



## Txoceangirl

renet said:


> Congratulations!  [emoji122][emoji322]



Thank you, Renet!  I hope one finds its way to you soon.


----------



## renet

Txoceangirl said:


> Thank you, Renet!  I hope one finds its way to you soon.



Thank you, Txoceangirl!  Yes, asked my SA to help inform me once they have available ones. [emoji1][emoji847]


----------



## Lollipop15

Loving my little ponies! So happy to find them [emoji1][emoji178]


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> Loving my little ponies! So happy to find them [emoji1][emoji178]
> View attachment 3461550



Looking at them made me smile. [emoji7]


----------



## leuleu

Lollipop15 said:


> Loving my little ponies! So happy to find them [emoji1][emoji178]
> View attachment 3461550


Super collection !
Is the feu with bleu izmir from FW 2016 ?


----------



## leuleu

Hello Ladies,
Does anybody know what colors are from FW 2016 ? Are there 3 different each time ? Bleu celeste, feu and rouge indien for this FW ?
In this thread, I saw pictures of a yellow one and a rose azalea with blue : are they already for SS 2017 ?
Thank you in advance for you help.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Txoceangirl said:


> Thank you, Renet!  I hope one finds its way to you soon.


So glad you scored one Txoceangirl. I'm still looking;0


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> Looking at them made me smile. [emoji7]



Thank you! They make me smile too hehe 



leuleu said:


> Super collection !
> Is the feu with bleu izmir from FW 2016 ?



Thank you! I think feu came out a few months ago, but I got mine last month


----------



## Twelve

leuleu said:


> Super collection !
> Is the feu with bleu izmir from FW 2016 ?


I got mine in Bacelona mid July this summer


----------



## vivelebag

Kelly H said:


> Would something like this be totally ridiculous?
> 
> View attachment 3454566
> View attachment 3454567



I like it! It's a little busy but the twilly gives it a playful vibe that works well with the rodeo.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Lollipop15 said:


> Loving my little ponies! So happy to find them [emoji1][emoji178]
> View attachment 3461550



Love the girly colors *Lollipop15!*


----------



## Lollipop15

GNIPPOHS said:


> Love the girly colors *Lollipop15!*



Thank you! They are cute & colorful


----------



## cremel

joielazir said:


> Thank you @BBC. Now I know the price difference from these resellers



$1000 is way too high. US price is $430 plus tax 0.08 or so.


----------



## tatacrazy

Scored a rouge one today at Florence [emoji322]


----------



## mibonbon

Hi rodeo lovers! If you had the chance to choose between pm and mm, which size would you choose? [emoji85]


----------



## renet

pearliiee said:


> Hi rodeo lovers! If you had the chance to choose between pm and mm, which size would you choose? [emoji85]



I'll take both. [emoji13]
But I have only MM now.


----------



## ipodgirl

PM is my favorite size! But I would take both I had the option lol.


----------



## BalLVLover

PM all the way. But all my bags are in a small size. I bought a MM and GM and sold them since they were just too big.


----------



## Little_O

pearliiee said:


> Hi rodeo lovers! If you had the chance to choose between pm and mm, which size would you choose? [emoji85]


pm


----------



## mibonbon

I have more PM because of the size of my bags but I really love feeling the squishiness of the mm! [emoji6]


----------



## bluebliss

I have both sizes and I love them both but lately I found I am using more of the pm size.


----------



## westcoastgal

May I ask is Hermes still making the black rodeos? My SA says she has been asking for a long time but they are not sent to her.


----------



## bagidiotic

pearliiee said:


> Hi rodeo lovers! If you had the chance to choose between pm and mm, which size would you choose? [emoji85]


For me
I like love use  both sizes


----------



## HPassion

Definitely PM, looks greaf on bags of all sizes


----------



## periogirl28

westcoastgal said:


> May I ask is Hermes still making the black rodeos? My SA says she has been asking for a long time but they are not sent to her.



Probably not in production at the moment.


----------



## chitzabelle

This is currently on the UK website. There is only one left. I got the other one. [emoji7]


----------



## westcoastgal

I'm glad you got one! The red is beautiful! When I went they were gone. They also had some on a few other European websites, but once I clicked the link it said the item was not available.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I lucked out today at Brussels and got this Feu/Blue Celeste/Blue Izmir GM!


----------



## renet

pinkiestarlet said:


> I lucked out today at Brussels and got this Feu/Blue Celeste/Blue Izmir GM!
> 
> View attachment 3474759



Congratulations! [emoji106]


----------



## littleming

http://canada-en.hermes.com/leather...onfigurable-product-c-rodeo-charms-49393.html

Available right NOW if anyone is searching for one!!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

My husband had some luck through his SA on the timing of a couple of Rodeos coming in and he got me this for a special occasion. It's  Feu/Blue Celeste/Blue Izmir in PM. I'm happy to be twins with many of you, including pinkie starlet! My bag is the perfect stable.


----------



## chanelkittykat

http://m.uk.hermes.com/leather/acce...onfigurable-product-c-rodeo-charms-49393.html

MM rodeo available now!


----------



## chanelkittykat




----------



## kcheng723

Are Rodeo sold on the US websites?


----------



## bagidiotic

kcheng723 said:


> Are Rodeo sold on the US websites?


Yes
However they are gone super fast


----------



## westcoastgal

bagidiotic said:


> Yes
> However they are gone super fast



Super fast, as in within maybe 10-30 minutes I think.


----------



## fopduck

2 GM feu/blue celeste at H Madison,


----------



## jw10029

Scored a MM Rodeo as a walk-in in Hermes boutique at Wynn Palace Macau today


----------



## westcoastgal

jw10029 said:


> Scored a MM Rodeo as a walk-in in Hermes boutique at Wynn Palace Macau today
> View attachment 3500938


Gorgeous colors! Have fun in Macau and eat some egg tarts for me!


----------



## jw10029

westcoastgal said:


> Gorgeous colors! Have fun in Macau and eat some egg tarts for me!



Thank you so much, my dear!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

what is the latest price of a PM rodeo in the US ? starting to lose track.


----------



## HermesAmasser

chkpfbeliever said:


> what is the latest price of a PM rodeo in the US ? starting to lose track.


$430


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HermesAmasser said:


> $430


Thanks so much for the quick response !


----------



## autumnbubble

jw10029 said:


> Scored a MM Rodeo as a walk-in in Hermes boutique at Wynn Palace Macau today
> View attachment 3500938



Got the same color way at H Waikiki, seems that this CW is in this season


----------



## doves75

autumnbubble said:


> Got the same color way at H Waikiki, seems that this CW is in this season



Me too in PM size from H in FL.


----------



## Icyss

My latest rodeo's. These are so addicting!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Icyss said:


> My latest rodeo's. These are so addicting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514037



Too adorable!  Is the navy colored one also a recent purchase?  I wasn't aware that one is currently available.


----------



## Icyss

NanamiRyu said:


> Too adorable!  Is the navy colored one also a recent purchase?  I wasn't aware that one is currently available.



Hi, The navy one I got it from a friend[emoji4]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Icyss said:


> My latest rodeo's. These are so addicting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514037



Wow fabulous trio! Congrats!


----------



## Icyss

GNIPPOHS said:


> Wow fabulous trio! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Icyss said:


> Hi, The navy one I got it from a friend[emoji4]



I have the same colors of your new horsies but in different sizes.  PMs are just too cute but also so hard to get.  You are so lucky!


----------



## Icyss

NanamiRyu said:


> I have the same colors of your new horsies but in different sizes.  PMs are just too cute but also so hard to get.  You are so lucky!



Awesome! Yes these are all PMs[emoji4]


----------



## LadyCupid

Is it correct the new rodeo colors this season are the Rose azalea, blue de malte and carnelian? I think these are the 3 I have seen so far.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I thought that the latest color that I've seen arriving at stores are Rose Indien and I've not a fan of that color.  It looks more red to me.  Anyone seen any new colors ?


----------



## DH sucker

This is the newest (and rarest) one I've seen.


----------



## renet

DH sucker said:


> This is the newest (and rarest) one I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 3524578



Very nice! Unfortunately, they do not ship overseas.


----------



## DH sucker

renet said:


> Very nice! Unfortunately, they do not ship overseas.



I've seen these on the US website everyone once in a while, as recent as yesterday!


----------



## renet

DH sucker said:


> I've seen these on the US website everyone once in a while, as recent as yesterday!



They are gone very fast!


----------



## hedgwin99

New rodeo combo!! Credit to IG acct Italianfashionista 



Looks like H is making bi color rodeo


----------



## renet

hedgwin99 said:


> New rodeo combo!! Credit to IG acct Italianfashionista
> View attachment 3525469
> View attachment 3525474
> 
> Looks like H is making bi color rodeo



Aw that's really special and nice [emoji106]!


----------



## mungoo33

DH sucker said:


> This is the newest (and rarest) one I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 3524578



This is how it looks like irl lol. Very pretty!


----------



## DH sucker

hedgwin99 said:


> New rodeo combo!! Credit to IG acct Italianfashionista
> View attachment 3525469
> View attachment 3525474
> 
> Looks like H is making bi color rodeo



Nice!  BBC - looks like you can update your chart. [emoji16] Does anyone know what colors these are?


----------



## Monique1004

I just snatched the one that just came in!


----------



## peggyyo1021

Is it my misperception, or are the rodeos on European site mostly GMs? Wheneven I see rodeos show up on the website, 7 out of 10 times is the large rodeos(just my rough calculation). MMs show up occasionally, but PM rarest.


----------



## kathydep

Do SAs get commission off of rodeos?

Sorry if this has been asked/answered before.


----------



## koeeeee

hedgwin99 said:


> New rodeo combo!! Credit to IG acct Italianfashionista
> View attachment 3525469
> View attachment 3525474
> 
> Looks like H is making bi color rodeo



Yes and there is another multi colour version with yellow on one side green on the other. But I think it is the same colour combo as this one.


----------



## Notorious Pink

hedgwin99 said:


> New rodeo combo!! Credit to IG acct Italianfashionista
> View attachment 3525469
> View attachment 3525474
> 
> Looks like H is making bi color rodeo



This looks fake to me....stitching should not be contrast, hanging piece should be same color as the saddle. I haven't seen this anywhere else and I don't know who this IG account is - unless the pic is coming from H or I can see something demonstrating that it's genuine, I'm not going to add this to the chart. Has anyone seen this anywhere else?


----------



## Simbacat

BBC said:


> This looks fake to me....stitching should not be contrast, hanging piece should be same color as the saddle. I haven't seen this anywhere else and I don't know who this IG account is - unless the pic is coming from H or I can see something demonstrating that it's genuine, I'm not going to add this to the chart. Has anyone seen this anywhere else?



I saw this photo posted by a reseller just now


----------



## bags to die for

Rodeos are going to come in a variety of colour combos. There isn't going to be a consistent cw as such next season.


----------



## renet

I haven't have any luck in catching a rodeo. [emoji17]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Simbacat said:


> I saw this photo posted by a reseller just now
> 
> View attachment 3534952



Thank you, but still not definitive....I have seen thousands of fake Hermès scarves over the years, some looked pretty good too....just something from H or a TPFer who bought it at a boutique...I'm not saying it's fake, I'm just saying I'm not certain it's not. I like the colors, but for such a departure from the usual layout I need more info. Plus, I need to know the H names of the colors.


----------



## c18027

BBC said:


> This looks fake to me....stitching should not be contrast, hanging piece should be same color as the saddle. I haven't seen this anywhere else and I don't know who this IG account is - unless the pic is coming from H or I can see something demonstrating that it's genuine, I'm not going to add this to the chart. Has anyone seen this anywhere else?



I totally agree with *BBC*.  There are many horse charms on Etsy which look like Rodeos but are not authentic. It doesn't take much to photograph a fake item in front of a real Hermès box.


----------



## LadyCupid

koeeeee said:


> Yes and there is another multi colour version with yellow on one side green on the other. But I think it is the same colour combo as this one.


This is the other version. I do not think these are fakes. The craftmenship looks like H. I guess we will know eventually when more people obtain these double sided 6 colors rodeos.

Photo credit to IG account sparkledolll.


----------



## koeeeee

Yep this is the version I saw in Paris


----------



## Notorious Pink

koeeeee said:


> Yep this is the version I saw in Paris



So you have personally seen the bicolor?


----------



## koeeeee

Yes and bought but currently unboxed 


BBC said:


> So you have personally seen the bicolor?


----------



## Notorious Pink

koeeeee said:


> Yes and bought but currently unboxed



Do you have the names of the colors? If they are genuine, I should add them to the rodeo chart. [emoji41]


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> Do you have the names of the colors? If they are genuine, I should add them to the rodeo chart. [emoji41]


1. Menthe/blue electric and Soufre/Violet with blue azur tie and rose shocking tail! 
2. Rose shocking, violet, BE, menthe, blue azteque, soufre


----------



## koeeeee

Will try and find the receipt BBC!


BBC said:


> Do you have the names of the colors? If they are genuine, I should add them to the rodeo chart. [emoji41]


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> 1. Menthe/blue electric and Soufre/Violet with blue azur tie and rose shocking tail!
> 2. Rose shocking, violet, BE, menthe, blue azteque, soufre





koeeeee said:


> Will try and find the receipt BBC!



Thank you thank you!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Meta

@Natalie j posted her new Rodeo here. Reposting it....


----------



## renet

koeeeee said:


> Yep this is the version I saw in Paris



Wonder if they will come to other countries. Shall ask my SA to help me look out. But she always tell me no rodeo. Rodeo is harder to get compared to other H.


----------



## koeeeee

I can confirm first row of colours is correct

On the receipt it reads Ad men/bl elec/sou/vio/Bl az/r SH 


yodaling1 said:


> 1. Menthe/blue electric and Soufre/Violet with blue azur tie and rose shocking tail!
> 2. Rose shocking, violet, BE, menthe, blue azteque, soufre


----------



## LadyCupid

Please feel free to add or edit if you know the price.

Rodeo EU current prices are:
PM €310
MM €370
GM €430

Rodeo USA current prices are:
PM $430
MM $510
GM $600

Rodeo UK current prices are:
PM
MM 325 GBP
GM 375 GBP

Rodeo Canada current prices are:
PM
MM
GM CA$700

Rodeo Australia
PM AUD 585
MM AUD 700
GM


----------



## bags to die for

Rodeo Australia
PM 585
MM 700


----------



## LadyCupid

bags to die for said:


> Rodeo Australia
> PM 585
> MM 700


Thank you. I edited my list to include this too.


----------



## Simbacat

I would like to share my small but growing collection of rodeo and paddock charms, feel so happy looking at them [emoji4]


----------



## Cygne18

Simbacat said:


> I would like to share my small but growing collection of rodeo and paddock charms, feel so happy looking at them [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3535841



Adorable collection. Thank you so much for sharing and making me smile this morning.


----------



## renet

Simbacat said:


> I would like to share my small but growing collection of rodeo and paddock charms, feel so happy looking at them [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3535841



[emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️ xmas tree made of gorgeous H charms! [emoji106]


----------



## Real Authentication

They're so adorable [emoji206][emoji178]


----------



## LadyCupid

Simbacat said:


> I would like to share my small but growing collection of rodeo and paddock charms, feel so happy looking at them [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3535841


That is quite a beautiful horse stable you have there. Wonderful family.


----------



## Icyss

Another addition to my growing stable!


----------



## LadyCupid

Icyss said:


> Another addition to my growing stable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536303


Love this color. It is beautiful with the blue mane! This version of azalea is nicer than the previous azalea imo.


----------



## 21 rue cambon

Just ordered mine today [emoji7]


----------



## Icyss

yodaling1 said:


> Love this color. It is beautiful with the blue mane! This version of azalea is nicer than the previous azalea imo.



Thank you yodaling. I agree, I love this color combo!


----------



## Mariangelwalk

bi color rodeo Pm size. I got it today. So cute.


----------



## LadyCupid

Mariangelwalk said:


> bi color rodeo Pm size. I got it today. So cute.


So lucky. May I ask if you got it from Europe too?


----------



## renet

Mariangelwalk said:


> bi color rodeo Pm size. I got it today. So cute.



So nice! Congratulations! [emoji322]


----------



## Hermesine

BBC said:


> Thank you thank you!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Hi, there´s a third one of the authentic bicolor Rodeos: one side is turquoise (Bleu Azteque?) with yellow mane, the other side is dark blue (bleu electrique), the tie is the dark pink used in the other cws, so should be Rose shocking - I bought the bleu azteque/rose shocking one with menthe tie - These horses are def. authentic and super cute - I saw two of those cws at a European Hermès store today.


----------



## LadyCupid

Hermesine said:


> Hi, there´s a third one of the authentic bicolor Rodeos: one side is turquoise (Bleu Azteque?) with yellow mane, the other side is dark blue (bleu electrique), the tie is the dark pink used in the other cws, so should be Rose shocking - I bought the bleu azteque/rose shocking one with menthe tie - These horses are def. authentic and super cute - I saw two of those cws at a European Hermès store today.


This should be the 3rd version. I saw this picture from an IG reseller jael99ig and copied it here. Can't tell what the dark blue color is but the rest should be blue azteque/soufre/menthe/rose shocking/violet. I think the blue has to be BE since these 3 versions of 2 faced rodeos have these 6 colors combination. Just different arrangements.


----------



## Mariangelwalk

yodaling1 said:


> So lucky. May I ask if you got it from Europe too?


Yes from berlin


----------



## Icyss

My updated collections of these super addicting Rodeos! I have 10 so far. I'm hoping to add a bi-color rodeo once they arrive in US[emoji7]


----------



## LadyCupid

Icyss said:


> My updated collections of these super addicting Rodeos! I have 10 so far. I'm hoping to add a bi-color rodeo once they arrive in US[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538234


Beautiful and definitely addicting.


----------



## renet

Icyss said:


> My updated collections of these super addicting Rodeos! I have 10 so far. I'm hoping to add a bi-color rodeo once they arrive in US[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538234



Lovely collections! [emoji106][emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️


----------



## Lollipop15

Icyss said:


> My updated collections of these super addicting Rodeos! I have 10 so far. I'm hoping to add a bi-color rodeo once they arrive in US[emoji7]


Love your colorful collections! They are so cute


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Icyss said:


> My updated collections of these super addicting Rodeos! I have 10 so far. I'm hoping to add a bi-color rodeo once they arrive in US[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538234



Thanks for sharing, great collection!


----------



## Icyss

yodaling1 said:


> Beautiful and definitely addicting.



Thank you![emoji253]



renet said:


> Lovely collections! [emoji106][emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️



Thank you![emoji253]



Lollipop15 said:


> Love your colorful collections! They are so cute


Thank you![emoji253]



GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks for sharing, great collection!



Thank you![emoji253]


----------



## thyme

Updated UK pm price - just bought the pink bicolour 



yodaling1 said:


> Please feel free to add or edit if you know the price.
> 
> Rodeo EU current prices are:
> PM €310
> MM €370
> GM €430
> 
> Rodeo USA current prices are:
> PM $430
> MM $510
> GM $600
> 
> Rodeo UK current prices are:
> PM 270 GBP
> MM 325 GBP
> GM 375 GBP
> 
> Rodeo Canada current prices are:
> PM
> MM
> GM CA$700
> 
> Rodeo Australia
> PM AUD 585
> MM AUD 700
> GM


----------



## vivelebag

Just realized that bi-color rodeos mean two-sided! So cute. For now I own one orange horsie in the PM size. Can anyone confirm that the price of the bi-color is the same as the original design?


----------



## thyme

vivelebag said:


> Just realized that bi-color rodeos mean two-sided! So cute. For now I own one orange horsie in the PM size. Can anyone confirm that the price of the bi-color is the same as the original design?



Yes same price


----------



## LadyCupid

chincac said:


> Updated UK pm price - just bought the pink bicolour


Wow!! That is a great score! Can't believe they put it up online already...Congrats Chincac. That is such a rare find.


----------



## thyme

yodaling1 said:


> Wow!! That is a great score! Can't believe they put it up online already...Congrats Chincac. That is such a rare find.



thanks! i bought it in store actually


----------



## LadyCupid

chincac said:


> thanks! i bought it in store actually


I am sorry about that. For some reason I thought online. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## thyme

yodaling1 said:


> I am sorry about that. For some reason I thought online. Thank you for clarifying.



no problems at all.


----------



## nanou3175

Available on us website. 



Sorry for the pic


----------



## ShadowComet

nanou3175 said:


> Available on us website.
> View attachment 3543090
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic


Ordered this one and it got cancelled


----------



## nanou3175

ShadowComet said:


> Ordered this one and it got cancelled



Oh! Sorryyy! Already out of stock....?


----------



## Nerja

ShadowComet said:


> Ordered this one and it got cancelled


Same here.


----------



## birkin10600

Just got this from our local H store. Rose Azalee rodeo charm. I love my SA. [emoji9]


----------



## ShadowComet

birkin10600 said:


> Just got this from our local H store. Rose Azalee rodeo charm. I love my SA. [emoji9]


Cute! It matches your bluetiful K. I just received the same one in the mail today


----------



## ShadowComet

Nerja said:


> Same here.


Hope we can find another one soon


----------



## ShadowComet

yep really fast


----------



## ShadowComet

ShadowComet said:


> yep really fast


This message is for you nanou


----------



## loubsandlulu

Really hoping to find the PM in the new Rose Azalee colorway if anybody has any intel!


----------



## Nerja

birkin10600 said:


> Just got this from our local H store. Rose Azalee rodeo charm. I love my SA. [emoji9]


So lovely!  And it matches without being too matchy you matchy!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cygne18

birkin10600 said:


> Just got this from our local H store. Rose Azalee rodeo charm. I love my SA. [emoji9]



I love it on your beautful K, @birkin10600! 

I received one in the mail the other day but had to reluctantly return it since it simply doesn't go with my rouge grenat bag. I'm sure it will pop up online once the return has processed.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Hi everyone, in order to score a Rodeo, do you need an existing relationship with an SA or can you just walk in? I'm going to stop by Waikiki and Ala Moana stores in the near future and would love to come home with a few amazing finds!


----------



## Cygne18

Aelfaerie said:


> Hi everyone, in order to score a Rodeo, do you need an existing relationship with an SA or can you just walk in? I'm going to stop by Waikiki and Ala Moana stores in the near future and would love to come home with a few amazing finds!



You can just walk in! You can call the shops in advance to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## Sparkledolll

This is a sign that I should stop right now... I don't even have enough bags to hang them on [emoji23]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Natalie j said:


> This is a sign that I should stop right now... I don't even have enough bags to hang them on [emoji23]


----------



## renet

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3543865
> View attachment 3543866



Gorgeous collection! [emoji173]️


----------



## Ethengdurst

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3543865
> View attachment 3543866


What a great collection! Love the yellow one the most.


----------



## cathiey83

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3543865
> View attachment 3543866



Cute! Is the yellow new color?


----------



## Kkho

cathiey83 said:


> Cute! Is the yellow new color?



Yes. Just picked mine up, color is jaune d'or.


----------



## LadyCupid

cathiey83 said:


> Cute! Is the yellow new color?


Website lists the color as golden yellow/agate blue/cornelian. Hope that helps.


----------



## Monique1004

Her it is! My sweet SA called me as soon as they got the dual color rodeo. It's so unique & cute.


----------



## LadyCupid

Monique1004 said:


> Her it is! My sweet SA called me as soon as they got the dual color rodeo. It's so unique & cute.
> 
> View attachment 3546069
> 
> View attachment 3546070


Love it. Such a sweet SA.


----------



## iceshimmer27

Monique1004 said:


> Her it is! My sweet SA called me as soon as they got the dual color rodeo. It's so unique & cute.
> 
> View attachment 3546069
> 
> View attachment 3546070


Congrats!! So gorgeous! [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## renet

Monique1004 said:


> Her it is! My sweet SA called me as soon as they got the dual color rodeo. It's so unique & cute.
> 
> View attachment 3546069
> 
> View attachment 3546070



So sweet & nice of your SA!  It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

All 10 of my rodeos on my baby K25. What a sight! Just started my little "stable" a year ago and I cannot be tamed.


----------



## renet

LovingTheOrange said:


> All 10 of my rodeos on my baby K25. What a sight! Just started my little "stable" a year ago and I cannot be tamed.



Wow love them all! [emoji7][emoji7]
Do not stop your collections. [emoji6][emoji13]


----------



## Cygne18

LovingTheOrange said:


> All 10 of my rodeos on my baby K25. What a sight! Just started my little "stable" a year ago and I cannot be tamed.



Love it! This is too too cute. Thank you for posting such a whimsical photo. [emoji7]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

LovingTheOrange said:


> All 10 of my rodeos on my baby K25. What a sight! Just started my little "stable" a year ago and I cannot be tamed.



What an awesome pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## boboxu

Monique1004 said:


> Her it is! My sweet SA called me as soon as they got the dual color rodeo. It's so unique & cute.
> 
> View attachment 3546069
> 
> View attachment 3546070


Are you located in Us? This is so beautiful, want it badly


----------



## Monique1004

boboxu said:


> Are you located in Us? This is so beautiful, want it badly



Yes. I go to NJ & NY stores. They just got them so you can probably call your store & ask. I also saw the yellow one just got in as well.


----------



## moonstone

Mommy horsey and baby horsey per my son.  Just got these delivered from H.com.


----------



## Kkho

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3546932
> View attachment 3546933
> View attachment 3546934
> 
> 
> Mommy horsey and baby horsey per my son.  Just got these delivered from H.com.



Oooh! What color combination is this? Love this !


----------



## moonstone

Kkho said:


> Oooh! What color combination is this? Love this !



Hi Kkho, they are Malta Blue, cornelian orange, golden yellow.


----------



## Kkho

Thank you moonstone! I thought it was black! Love the strong contrast!


----------



## Ethengdurst

LovingTheOrange said:


> All 10 of my rodeos on my baby K25. What a sight! Just started my little "stable" a year ago and I cannot be tamed.


Wowza, your stable is fantastic!


----------



## omegalsf

Just picked up a Rodeo PM today - hoping it will make a good Christmas gift!


----------



## LadyCupid

omegalsf said:


> Just picked up a Rodeo PM today - hoping it will make a good Christmas gift!


This is a great Christmas gift!


----------



## Temptress

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3546932
> View attachment 3546933
> View attachment 3546934
> 
> 
> Mommy horsey and baby horsey per my son.  Just got these delivered from H.com.



This is soooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Temptress

I'm so in love with the dual color pm rodeos but can't justify the high reseller prices here. SGD1,200 oh my goodness but it's really hard to have a good sleep at night without thinking of these cute horsies!


----------



## Prada Prince

Managed to get my paws on one of the bi-colour Rodeo PMs at the Old Bond Street store last Sunday... My God, it was such a ferkakte palaver trying to get hold of one. Went to Bond Street to Sloane Street to Harrods to Selfridges and back to Bond Street in the span of 24 hours chasing this wee pony! It was easier getting my sodding Birkin!!! 

But I was so happy to get hold of this, I did a little happy dance in the store when the SA emerged with the little box after initially saying he had nothing for me...


----------



## Kkho

Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well. 
Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## renet

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.



Woohoo! Seeing it makes me smile! Merry Xmas to you and your family!  [emoji322][emoji6]


----------



## Oryx816

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.



Hi kkho!  

Great collection and fabulous tree!  So lovely!  Thank you for sharing these great pics.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you dear!


----------



## Kkho

Thank you renet and oryx816! Merry Christmas and happy holidays!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.


What a beautiful tree full of rodeos !! My jaw dropped when I saw your drawer.  What an amazing collection.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.



What a great idea to put the charms on your tree! Fab collection [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.


Wow, that's amazing! Such a good idea to use the charms as a decoration. Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.


Wow envy you
Such amazing collection
So well stocked
Magical hehe


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.


How you manage  to  get so many treasures from junkies haha
Must be those vip  who needs  to  make appointment 
Your chest of  drawers  kept me dazed


----------



## Powder Puff

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.


Great idea Kkho, gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## Cygne18

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.



Awesome collection of cuteness. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LadyCupid

Europe site has GM rodeos in blue de malte and jaund d'or £375.00 / €430.00
http://ireland.hermes.com/leather/a...onfigurable-product-c-rodeo-charms-49393.html

*Rodéo*
Large horse charm in Milo lambskin
Dimensions: 3 x 13 x 15 cm
Color : golden yellow/agate blue/cornelian
Ref. H064931CAAW

Color : Malta blue/cornelian/golden yellow
Ref. H064931CAAV


----------



## atomic110

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.


OMG.. i feel like snatching it all from your tree! Lol... so lovely and it was so sweet of u sharing your bundle of joys with us, love love love! Merry Christmas my dear[emoji8]


----------



## ipodgirl

Saw this at the SF store today. GM.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore the bi-colour Rodeo out today...


----------



## Cygne18

Prada Prince said:


> Wore the bi-colour Rodeo out today...
> 
> View attachment 3550495



Love!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.



Thanks for sharing Kkho, such a lovely collection and eye candy


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my Orange Poppy Rodeo PM...


----------



## audreylita

Prada Prince said:


> Out with my Orange Poppy Rodeo PM...
> 
> View attachment 3551270


Wow I never thought of putting a rodeo on a Goyard, great idea.  I'm going to mix and match now!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3549417
> View attachment 3549418
> View attachment 3549420
> 
> 
> Here's a family photo of my bag charms. Decorating our tree and decided to hang everything up as well.
> Here's wishing everyone a Merry merry Christmas in advance. Thanks for letting me share.


Holy cow, what a great collection! I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## Sharonanne02

Hi everyone 

would a GM rodeo looks too big on a GP 36? 

Thanks in advance =)


----------



## renet

Finally caught one pony at my home store yesterday! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Though I tried asking for a Bi-color ones, this is the only one left. So I take it in a heartbeat. [emoji173]️ 

However, I have a feeling that Rodeo is also an exclusive item in my H store as I had been asking for one from my SA. Last time, she would tell me:
1st try: "no stock"
2nd try: "when you get your Kelly, will find you one, ok?"

Yesterday I got my Kelly and I finally asked the 3rd time and this time, she took out her iPhone and check. She commented she will check and see is there's any as some may be reserved for customers and Rodeo is exclusive too.


----------



## LVoeluv

renet said:


> View attachment 3552229
> 
> Finally caught one pony at my home store yesterday! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Though I tried asking for a Bi-color ones, this is the only one left. So I take it in a heartbeat. [emoji173]️
> 
> However, I have a feeling that Rodeo is also an exclusive item in my H store as I had been asking for one from my SA. Last time, she would tell me:
> 1st try: "no stock"
> 2nd try: "when you get your Kelly, will find you one, ok?"
> 
> Yesterday I got my Kelly and I finally asked the 3rd time and this time, she took out her iPhone and check. She commented she will check and see is there's any as some may be reserved for customers and Rodeo is exclusive too.



Congrats on the Kelly and rodeo!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## renet

LVoeluv said:


> Congrats on the Kelly and rodeo!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, LVoeluv! [emoji6]


----------



## ipodgirl

Sharonanne02 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> would a GM rodeo looks too big on a GP 36?
> 
> Thanks in advance =)



I think it should be ok? Here's what a GM looks like on my B35


----------



## Sharonanne02

ipodgirl said:


> I think it should be ok? Here's what a GM looks like on my B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552709



Hi many thanks for ur reply. love your bags =)


----------



## Kelly H

Rodeos on the US site  And there was one in the EU this morning as well!


----------



## hermes fans

yodaling1 said:


> Please feel free to add or edit if you know the price.
> 
> Rodeo UK current price is:
> PM 270 GBP


----------



## Lollipop15

So happy to find these cute ponies during my trip! [emoji7][emoji206][emoji520][emoji521][emoji519]


----------



## bertrande

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to find these cute ponies during my trip! [emoji7][emoji206][emoji520][emoji521][emoji519]


I really like the menthe one - it pops! Congratulations!


----------



## Icyss

My local H store got a bunch of celeste rodeo mm on stock! I didn't get any since I already have a celeste pm!


----------



## Prada Prince

Icyss said:


> My local H store got a bunch of celeste rodeo mm on stock! I didn't get any since I already have a celeste pm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554231



I would love to get one of these!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Finally joining this Rodeo club after drooling over these gorgeous ponies for such a long time. Politely pestering my SA for many months he finally called me with this little surprise. [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to find these cute ponies during my trip! [emoji7][emoji206][emoji520][emoji521][emoji519]
> View attachment 3554116



I love this rainbow [emoji304] collection [emoji7]


----------



## dessertfirst

HiEndGirl said:


> Finally joining this Rodeo club after drooling over these gorgeous ponies for such a long time. Politely pestering my SA for many months he finally called me with this little surprise. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3554300
> 
> View attachment 3554303


That looks terrific


----------



## Lollipop15

bertrande said:


> I really like the menthe one - it pops! Congratulations!





HiEndGirl said:


> I love this rainbow [emoji304] collection [emoji7]



Thank you! The bicolor one is my favorite. [emoji4]


----------



## audreylita

Icyss said:


> My local H store got a bunch of celeste rodeo mm on stock! I didn't get any since I already have a celeste pm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554231


My local boutique has this one in an MM.  I didn't know they made them that big, the thing was huge!


----------



## Icyss

audreylita said:


> My local boutique has this one in an MM.  I didn't know they made them that big, the thing was huge!



I know! I love Rodeo Pm's! I regretted getting a Rose Indien Rodeo in MM. I'm trying to get rid of it![emoji51]



Prada Prince said:


> I would love to get one of these!



Sad to say but our H boutique here doesn't ship Rodeos!


----------



## Prada Prince

Icyss said:


> Sad to say but our H boutique here doesn't ship Rodeos!



Haha, I didn't expect that they would. I managed to get the jaune d'or one in MM on the Hermes website last night, so eagerly awaiting its arrival in my home boutique next week!


----------



## Simbacat

Just in time for Christmas!! And it is my first pm!! Love the colour combo, looks like sunshine [emoji295]️ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ghoztz

HiEndGirl said:


> Finally joining this Rodeo club after drooling over these gorgeous ponies for such a long time. Politely pestering my SA for many months he finally called me with this little surprise. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3554300
> 
> View attachment 3554303



Looks so cute!!  Is that a GM?


----------



## ghoztz

Simbacat said:


> Just in time for Christmas!! And it is my first pm!! Love the colour combo, looks like sunshine [emoji295]️ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555359



This must be the new color Jaune d'Or.  This warmth color absolutely makes me smile.  Glad that you got it before it's gone.


----------



## HiEndGirl

ghoztz said:


> Looks so cute!!  Is that a GM?



Thanks ghoztz! It's the MM on pico18


----------



## Bother Free

From Hermes.com


----------



## bagidiotic

Bother Free said:


> From Hermes.com
> 
> View attachment 3556471
> 
> View attachment 3556472


Wow you're  soooooo lucky


----------



## Bother Free

bagidiotic said:


> Wow you're  soooooo lucky


Thank you


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Bi-colour Rodeo on my B40...


----------



## Prada Prince

I do love the Bi-colour Rodeos... it's like wearing two for the price at one!


----------



## Prada Prince

I have certainly been a busy boy these past few weeks... 










Presenting my existing small stable...


----------



## LVoeluv

Prada Prince said:


> I have certainly been a busy boy these past few weeks...
> 
> View attachment 3559247
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559249
> 
> 
> Presenting my existing small stable...
> 
> View attachment 3559250



Congrats!! All magnificent!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## WilliamLion

Prada Prince said:


> I have certainly been a busy boy these past few weeks...
> 
> View attachment 3559247
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559249
> 
> 
> Presenting my existing small stable...
> 
> View attachment 3559250


These are soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## leuleu

Prada Prince said:


> I have certainly been a busy boy these past few weeks...
> 
> View attachment 3559247
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559249
> 
> 
> Presenting my existing small stable...
> 
> View attachment 3559250


And I'm sure there will be others ! Happy for you.


----------



## leuleu

Prada Prince said:


> I have certainly been a busy boy these past few weeks...
> 
> View attachment 3559247
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559249
> 
> 
> Presenting my existing small stable...
> 
> View attachment 3559250


Really hope to find the yellow one. 
Which one is your favorite ?


----------



## renet

Prada Prince said:


> I have certainly been a busy boy these past few weeks...
> 
> View attachment 3559247
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559249
> 
> 
> Presenting my existing small stable...
> 
> View attachment 3559250



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]they all look so cuteeeeee! [emoji1]


----------



## Prada Prince

leuleu said:


> Really hope to find the yellow one.
> Which one is your favorite ?



It has to be the yellow one! It's like a drop of sunshine, and I think it'll look really striking against my black Birkin...


----------



## mygoodies

Prada Prince said:


> It has to be the yellow one! It's like a drop of sunshine, and I think it'll look really striking against my black Birkin...



Twins with u on the drop of sunshine Prada Prince. Now I'm eagerly waiting for a duocolor to land


----------



## Notorious Pink

I can't believe the luck I have finding these...always when I'm not looking.

It matched the scarf I was wearing so I had to buy it. 







Of course I have zero luck finding Twillies, so I guess it evens out with H-luck. [emoji6]


----------



## HiEndGirl

BBC said:


> I can't believe the luck I have finding these...always when I'm not looking.
> 
> It matched the scarf I was wearing so I had to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 3560002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560003
> 
> 
> Of course I have zero luck finding Twillies, so I guess it evens out with H-luck. [emoji6]



Lovely match. They are too adorable! [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

HiEndGirl said:


> Lovely match. They are too adorable! [emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Twelve

BBC said:


> I can't believe the luck I have finding these...always when I'm not looking.
> 
> It matched the scarf I was wearing so I had to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 3560002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560003
> 
> 
> Of course I have zero luck finding Twillies, so I guess it evens out with H-luck. [emoji6]



Wow. Matched so perfectly. I need some of your luck. Keep telling myself to be patient.


----------



## Oryx816

BBC said:


> I can't believe the luck I have finding these...always when I'm not looking.
> 
> It matched the scarf I was wearing so I had to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 3560002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560003
> 
> 
> Of course I have zero luck finding Twillies, so I guess it evens out with H-luck. [emoji6]



Gorgeous combos! [emoji7]


----------



## renet

BBC said:


> I can't believe the luck I have finding these...always when I'm not looking.
> 
> It matched the scarf I was wearing so I had to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 3560002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560003
> 
> 
> Of course I have zero luck finding Twillies, so I guess it evens out with H-luck. [emoji6]



[emoji106] this is a good find! [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Twelve said:


> Wow. Matched so perfectly. I need some of your luck. Keep telling myself to be patient.



TBH, they are not popular where I live. 



Oryx816 said:


> Gorgeous combos! [emoji7]





renet said:


> [emoji106] this is a good find! [emoji7]



Thank you!!!


----------



## labellavita27

Can someone tell me how much the rodeo's are in the pm and mm size in US?


----------



## HermesAmasser

labellavita27 said:


> Can someone tell me how much the rodeo's are in the pm and mm size in US?


PM 430, MM 510


----------



## Notorious Pink

HermesAmasser said:


> PM 430, MM 510



The double-sided version is more - I think the PM was $470.


----------



## Ethengdurst

BBC said:


> I can't believe the luck I have finding these...always when I'm not looking.
> 
> It matched the scarf I was wearing so I had to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 3560002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560003
> 
> 
> Of course I have zero luck finding Twillies, so I guess it evens out with H-luck. [emoji6]


So cute! Looks great with the scarf!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ethengdurst said:


> So cute! Looks great with the scarf!



Thank you!


----------



## Bother Free

Hope everyone will have an amazing 2017 
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## crisbac

Bother Free said:


> Hope everyone will have an amazing 2017
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3561479
> 
> View attachment 3561481
> 
> View attachment 3561482
> 
> View attachment 3561483


----------



## HiEndGirl

Bother Free said:


> Hope everyone will have an amazing 2017
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3561479
> 
> View attachment 3561481
> 
> View attachment 3561482
> 
> View attachment 3561483



Share these ponies anytime [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok I know I need to stop being lazy and update the chart. Do we have any official color names for the double sided ones? My boutique didn't have the little color card when I bought it, but here is my best guess:

Right side: Rose Tyrien/Ultraviolet
Left side: Blue Azteque/Lime
Mane & Tail: Blue Electrique
Strap: Menthe

Can anyone confirm this? Also need official colors for the new pink one, and if that is a new dark blue I need that as well.

Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Prada Prince said:


> I have certainly been a busy boy these past few weeks...
> 
> View attachment 3559247
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559249
> 
> 
> Presenting my existing small stable...
> 
> View attachment 3559250



Prada Prince do you have color names for your double-sided rodeo?
In this lighting it looks like:

L: Blue Azteque/Menthe
R: Blue Sapphir/Rouge Grenat
M/T: Lime
Strap: Rose Tyrien


----------



## leuleu

BBC said:


> Ok I know I need to stop being lazy and update the chart. Do we have any official color names for the double sided ones? My boutique didn't have the little color card when I bought it, but here is my best guess:
> 
> Right side: Rose Tyrien/Ultraviolet
> Left side: Blue Azteque/Lime
> Mane & Tail: Blue Electrique
> Strap: Menthe
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? Also need official colors for the new pink one, and if that is a new dark blue I need that as well.
> 
> Thank you!


Good evening BBC :

BL AZ/MEN/B ELEC/R SHO/TOS/SOU

Hope it helps.


----------



## Prada Prince

BBC said:


> Prada Prince do you have color names for your double-sided rodeo?
> In this lighting it looks like:
> 
> L: Blue Azteque/Menthe
> R: Blue Sapphir/Rouge Grenat
> M/T: Lime
> Strap: Rose Tyrien



I only have the card for one of them. Hope this is useful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

leuleu said:


> Good evening BBC :
> 
> BL AZ/MEN/B ELEC/R SHO/TOS/SOU
> 
> Hope it helps.





Prada Prince said:


> I only have the card for one of them. Hope this is useful.
> 
> View attachment 3561723



Thanks so much! I was close, sort of -

Blue Azteque, Menthe, Blue Electric, Rose shocking, Tosca, Soufre. 

So that's
L: blue Azteque & Menthe
R: blue Electrique & Rose shocking 
M/T: Soufre 
Strap: Tosca

And on the card it's listed as:
left side / left saddle / right side / right saddle / strap / mane & tail


----------



## Prada Prince

No worries. Carried that little pony out in town today...


----------



## leuleu

Prada Prince said:


> No worries. Carried that little pony out in town today...
> 
> View attachment 3561780


Bad boy !  
I did the same, but with an Evelyn tpm rose azalea...
Happy New Year.


----------



## atomic110

"Charming" all the way... Happy New Year!


----------



## bagidiotic

atomic110 said:


> "Charming" all the way... Happy New Year!


Full house
All glamorous  h guests invited
Haha


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> "Charming" all the way... Happy New Year!



So cute & colorful! [emoji7][emoji206]


----------



## Bother Free

crisbac said:


>


----------



## cathiey83

BBC said:


> I can't believe the luck I have finding these...always when I'm not looking.
> 
> It matched the scarf I was wearing so I had to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 3560002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560003
> 
> 
> Of course I have zero luck finding Twillies, so I guess it evens out with H-luck. [emoji6]



Is your scarf 90x90cm? Do they have this size?


----------



## ni_azman

Hii! May I know how much is the Rodeo Charm in PM and MM size in Paris? Can't find it on the online website [emoji51] Thanks so much!


----------



## LadyCupid

ni_azman said:


> Hii! May I know how much is the Rodeo Charm in PM and MM size in Paris? Can't find it on the online website [emoji51] Thanks so much!


Many information can be found using the "search" function on the top right hand corner of the page. Usually this kind of common question has been asked many times before so you can find the answer pretty easily.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ller-prices-etc.823286/page-107#post-30850149


----------



## LadyCupid

cathiey83 said:


> Is your scarf 90x90cm? Do they have this size?


This scarf is a gavroche/pocket square 45 cm I believe.


----------



## smallfry

cathiey83 said:


> Is your scarf 90x90cm? Do they have this size?





yodaling1 said:


> This scarf is a gavroche/pocket square 45 cm I believe.



BBC's gorgeous scarf is called Dans un Jardin Anglais and it is the 90cm 

For S/S 2017, they did this design as a gavroche, as yodaling says


----------



## Notorious Pink

cathiey83 said:


> Is your scarf 90x90cm? Do they have this size?





yodaling1 said:


> This scarf is a gavroche/pocket square 45 cm I believe.





smallfry said:


> BBC's gorgeous scarf is called Dans un Jardin Anglais and it is the 90cm
> 
> For S/S 2017, they did this design as a gavroche, as yodaling says



Smallfry is right [emoji8] this is the 90cm carre size, not the pochette/gavroche, which is actually a zoom of the design. I don't know whether there is a similar cw in the smaller size, there may be.


----------



## LadyCupid

*Updated 01/10/2017*

Rodeo EU current prices are:
PM €310
PM Bicolor €320 
MM €370
GM €430

Rodeo USA current prices are:
PM $430
MM $510
GM $600
PM Bicolor $470

Rodeo UK current prices are:
PM
MM 325 GBP
GM 375 GBP

Rodeo Canada current prices are:
PM
MM
GM CA$700

Rodeo Australia
PM AUD 585
MM AUD 700
GM


----------



## burukogepanda

One more bicolor colorway?


----------



## Sparkledolll

I just picked this up. The price is now €326 for PM size


----------



## crisbac

I'm so happy to join the club with my Rodeo! 



With my Picotin MM...



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Baikinman

I got my pm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 golden yellow rodeo too!!


----------



## mfa777

My DH ( with help of SA) picked this rodeo for me in Paris  







Natalie j said:


> I just picked this up. The price is now €326 for PM size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571172
> View attachment 3571173



I think we are rodeo twins lol


----------



## synthia422

Here is the rodeo I got yesterday. Really want a yellow one now.


----------



## Cygne18

synthia422 said:


> Here is the rodeo I got yesterday. Really want a yellow one now.
> 
> View attachment 3574716
> 
> View attachment 3574717



Looks so cute on your B! Love it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

*Updated 01/14/2017*

Rodeo EU current prices are:
PM €310
PM Bicolor €320
MM €370
GM €430

Rodeo USA current prices are:
PM $430
MM $510
GM $600
PM Bicolor $470

Rodeo UK current prices are:
PM *300 GBP *
MM 325 GBP
GM 375 GBP

Rodeo Canada current prices are:
PM
MM
GM CA$700

Rodeo Australia
PM AUD 585
MM AUD 700
GM


----------



## lilbluebear

loubsandlulu said:


> Really hoping to find the PM in the new Rose Azalee colorway if anybody has any intel!



Not sure if you got your pm rodeo. I just saw one today at H SCP rose azalee pm size and thought of you.


----------



## Mariangelwalk

Eu rodeo prices. 
Gm 430eu -- 452 euro
MM 370eu -- 389 euro
Pm bi color or one color same price 310eu -- 326 euro


----------



## Scarf and Glove

yodaling1 said:


> *Updated 01/10/2017*
> 
> Rodeo EU current prices are:
> PM €310
> PM Bicolor €320
> MM €370
> GM €430
> 
> Rodeo USA current prices are:
> PM $430
> MM $510
> GM $600
> PM Bicolor $470
> 
> Rodeo UK current prices are:
> PM
> MM 325 GBP
> GM 375 GBP
> 
> Rodeo Canada current prices are:
> PM
> MM
> GM CA$700
> 
> Rodeo Australia
> PM AUD 585
> MM AUD 700
> GM


Thank you for including info on the pricing for bicolour


----------



## Mariangelwalk

Eu rodeo prices.
Gm 430eu -- 452 euro
MM 370eu -- 389 euro
Pm bi color or one color same price 310eu -- 326 euro
----------------
UK prices
GM 415 
MM 360
pm 300


----------



## Icyss

Rodeo party


----------



## ipodgirl

Party party


----------



## rania1981

Icyss said:


> Rodeo party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581613


Awesome collection!


----------



## rania1981

ipodgirl said:


> Party party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581621


Very cute...love these rodeo family pics!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Icyss said:


> Rodeo party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581613





ipodgirl said:


> Party party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581621



Love these family pics too. Also helps to see the different colours and sizes together. My one lonely Rodeo needs a friend!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Here's my charm family. [emoji16]


----------



## renet

Natalie j said:


> Here's my charm family. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582193



Gorgeous charm family!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji122]


----------



## hazelarceo

Natalie j said:


> Here's my charm family. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582193



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Icyss said:


> Rodeo party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581613



Fabulous stable *Icyss!
*


ipodgirl said:


> Party party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581621



What a grrrrrrreat party *ipodgirl! 
*


Natalie j said:


> Here's my charm family. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582193



Beautiful collection *Natalie!* Love the horseshoes!


----------



## atomic110

Natalie j said:


> Here's my charm family. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582193


Cute family!


----------



## atomic110

Just wanna share my newly acquired cute little duos with you all [emoji7] so adorable!


----------



## smallfry

atomic110 said:


> Just wanna share my newly acquired cute little duos with you all [emoji7] so adorable!
> View attachment 3583943


I like that they match, so cute!


----------



## tinytx

Hello I am new to this page. Sp I hope I am doing this correctly.  I am thinking of buying my VERY FIRST Birkin from TheRealReal.com. I am just wondering what your experiences have been with the site and if I should take the risk. I got an email from customer service stating that if not authentic they would issue a refund. But I suppose that does not cover if the condition is worse than stated. I have also asked for more photos. If I were to purchase and take to the store in NYC for authentication, will they even look at it?? Any advice from you experts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## audreylita

tinytx said:


> Hello I am new to this page. Sp I hope I am doing this correctly.  I am thinking of buying my VERY FIRST Birkin from TheRealReal.com. I am just wondering what your experiences have been with the site and if I should take the risk. I got an email from customer service stating that if not authentic they would issue a refund. But I suppose that does not cover if the condition is worse than stated. I have also asked for more photos. If I were to purchase and take to the store in NYC for authentication, will they even look at it?? Any advice from you experts would be greatly appreciated



This thread is specific to rodeo charms.  You can post your question in the 'Discuss: Hermes resale/Ebay sellers' thread.
Here's the link.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/discuss-hermes-resale-ebay-sellers.643531/page-435#post-30998425


----------



## scarletambience

Icyss said:


> Rodeo party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581613





ipodgirl said:


> Party party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581621





Natalie j said:


> Here's my charm family. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582193



Love your collections


----------



## gourmet




----------



## gourmet

My dual sided rodeo find today at JFK airport!


----------



## scarletambience

gourmet said:


> View attachment 3586063
> View attachment 3586064



Congrats! I'm hoping to get one soon...


----------



## westcoastgal

gourmet said:


> View attachment 3586063
> View attachment 3586064


I love it! I so want a double sided one too!


----------



## Icyss

New addition to my rodeo addiction[emoji7]


----------



## bgfp00

atomic110 said:


> Just wanna share my newly acquired cute little duos with you all [emoji7] so adorable!
> View attachment 3583943



So so cute! Congrats!


----------



## lipeach21

I've been looking for bi color rodeo in US since its first debut in tpf. Seems like they are available now.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Anyone seen rodeos on US H.com in the past week ?  Seems to miss it all the time.


----------



## AppleL

I am looking for the price of paddock horse head but cannot find. Does anyone here know? Thank you.


----------



## mrs.hu

AppleL said:


> I am looking for the price of paddock horse head but cannot find. Does anyone here know? Thank you.



I paid $510 for one in swift leather a little over a year ago. Not sure if price has changed.


----------



## AppleL

mrs.hu said:


> I paid $510 for one in swift leather a little over a year ago. Not sure if price has changed.



Mrs Hu, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## MochaCake

westcoastgal said:


> I love it! I so want a double sided one too!



Me too!!!


----------



## lipeach21

MochaCake said:


> Me too!!!



Me too! I've been looking for a Two toned rodeo since it's debut.


----------



## renet

lipeach21 said:


> Me too! I've been looking for a Two toned rodeo since it's debut.


Me too!


----------



## Elaria

crisbac said:


> I'm so happy to join the club with my Rodeo!
> 
> View attachment 3571264
> 
> With my Picotin MM...
> 
> View attachment 3571266
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow, what a stunning combination. Something about soft neutrals with pop/candy colors just makes me swoon.


----------



## crisbac

Elaria said:


> Wow, what a stunning combination. Something about soft neutrals with pop/candy colors just makes me swoon.


Thanks a lot, Elaria!


----------



## Icyss

Wohoooo I got 2 bi-colored Rodeos! I'm so over the moon![emoji7]


----------



## csetcos

Icyss said:


> Wohoooo I got 2 bi-colored Rodeos! I'm so over the moon![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601893
> View attachment 3601895



Have these been spotted in the US yet?


----------



## Icyss

csetcos said:


> Have these been spotted in the US yet?



Yes. My friend bought this for me in H NY


----------



## Monique1004

csetcos said:


> Have these been spotted in the US yet?



I got mine last month.


----------



## Notorious Pink

csetcos said:


> Have these been spotted in the US yet?



I have bought three in the US [emoji16]


----------



## MochaCake

Icyss said:


> Wohoooo I got 2 bi-colored Rodeos! I'm so over the moon![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601893
> View attachment 3601895


Congrats! You are so lucky.  Still waiting for SA to call. The wait is driving me crazy!


----------



## Possum

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## bagidiotic

Possum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day
> View attachment 3604805


Awesome pic
Wow


----------



## Possum

bagidiotic said:


> Awesome pic
> Wow


@bagidiotic thankyou


----------



## westcoastgal

Possum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day
> View attachment 3604805


Gorgeous and very artistic! My DH likes it too!


----------



## Possum

westcoastgal said:


> Gorgeous and very artistic! My DH likes it too!


@westcoastgal thankyou to you and your DH!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Icyss said:


> Yes. My friend bought this for me in H NY


OMG, I've been asking my SA for one since I saw pictures on here. Still crossing my fingers and waiting for that call. Do you know which NY location your friend went to (Madison or Wall St)?


----------



## jw10029

Hey everyone! My lovely SA just offered me a Bi-color rodeo today!


And here's my humble collection of H bag charms, thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jw10029 said:


> Hey everyone! My lovely SA just offered me a Bi-color rodeo today!
> View attachment 3606190
> 
> And here's my humble collection of H bag charms, thanks so much for letting me share!
> View attachment 3606191


Beautiful stable !!


----------



## renet

jw10029 said:


> Hey everyone! My lovely SA just offered me a Bi-color rodeo today!
> View attachment 3606190
> 
> And here's my humble collection of H bag charms, thanks so much for letting me share!
> View attachment 3606191



Beautiful!!


----------



## hazelarceo

Went with red nails with heart and glitters for Valentines. I got 2 bi color rodeos as well from 2 different Dubai shops. Lucky me!!! [emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji171] This is one of them on my Queen B.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also got the biggest rodeo [emoji206] ever!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] My name starts with H, so that explains the H balloon which coincidentally, might mean Hermes too! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## bagidiotic

jw10029 said:


> Hey everyone! My lovely SA just offered me a Bi-color rodeo today!
> View attachment 3606190
> 
> And here's my humble collection of H bag charms, thanks so much for letting me share![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> View attachment 3606191


Wow nice 
They look  like  ready to take off
Fasten  seat belt please


----------



## smallfry

bagidiotic said:


> Wow nice
> They look  like  ready to take off
> Fasten  seat belt please


LOL, love you bagidiotic


----------



## westcoastgal

jw10029 said:


> Hey everyone! My lovely SA just offered me a Bi-color rodeo today!
> View attachment 3606190
> 
> And here's my humble collection of H bag charms, thanks so much for letting me share!
> View attachment 3606191


Looking good!!


----------



## Cygne18

hazelarceo said:


> Went with red nails with heart and glitters for Valentines. I got 2 bi color rodeos as well from 2 different Dubai shops. Lucky me!!! [emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji171] This is one of them on my Queen B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606193
> 
> 
> I also got the biggest rodeo [emoji206] ever!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] My name starts with H, so that explains the H balloon which coincidentally, might mean Hermes too! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3606194



Love the rodeos, but I'm loving the balloon arrangement even more. HA HA! It's wonderful. Congratulations on all of the acquisitions.


----------



## Prada Prince

My Bi-colour Rodeo PM on my cobalt Saint Laurent SDJ...


----------



## westcoastgal

Prada Prince said:


> My Bi-colour Rodeo PM on my cobalt Saint Laurent SDJ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609603
> 
> View attachment 3609605


Great colors!


----------



## Simbacat

I got this rodeo GM from h.com. I have never seen this colour combo before: azalea pink / malachite / lime / celestial (celestial for the eyes)


----------



## LadyCupid

Simbacat said:


> I got this rodeo GM from h.com. I have never seen this colour combo before: azalea pink / malachite / lime / celestial (celestial for the eyes)


Congrats on scoring the 4 colored rodeo. I saw this few times listed by resellers. There is another version i saw in blue celeste.


----------



## westcoastgal

Simbacat said:


> I got this rodeo GM from h.com. I have never seen this colour combo before: azalea pink / malachite / lime / celestial (celestial for the eyes)


I love how Hermes uses unusual color combos and how they always work so well together! It's a great rodeo!


----------



## Icyss

First time using my bi-colored Rodeo[emoji7]


----------



## holdmystars

My new-to-me Rodeo PM on my GP36! [emoji1] a friend has a few of these cute horsies and she kindly sold me one at a great price!


----------



## bagidiotic

holdmystars said:


> My new-to-me Rodeo PM on my GP36! [emoji1] a friend has a few of these cute horsies and she kindly sold me one at a great price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615252


I like great price
Haha


----------



## MrsVanessaCD

Simbacat said:


> I got this rodeo GM from h.com. I have never seen this colour combo before: azalea pink / malachite / lime / celestial (celestial for the eyes)


Did you locate this under the small leather goods section of the website? What unique color combo


----------



## MrsVanessaCD

BBC said:


> I have bought three in the US [emoji16]


Did you get them from California? Would love to get a bi-color rodeo!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsVanessaCD said:


> Did you get them from California? Would love to get a bi-color rodeo!



New York.


----------



## Simbacat

MrsVanessaCD said:


> Did you locate this under the small leather goods section of the website? What unique color combo



I got it from their europe site. It is under leather -> accessories section. [emoji4]


----------



## ehy12

A new rodeo that followed me home today...


----------



## Nanami_S.

ehy12 said:


> A new rodeo that followed me home today...
> View attachment 3638166



Congrats! I like how you hang it. Looks very refreshing.


----------



## ehy12

Nanami_S. said:


> Congrats! I like how you hang it. Looks very refreshing.


Thank you!!


----------



## Juh512

jw10029 said:


> Hey everyone! My lovely SA just offered me a Bi-color rodeo today!
> View attachment 3606190
> 
> And here's my humble collection of H bag charms, thanks so much for letting me share!
> View attachment 3606191


So cute! Love your collection!


----------



## ANATIA




----------



## Nanami_S.

Does anyone know how often H store receive the shipment of Rodeo charms?
I asked my SA to keep an eye on them last week. I wonder if the wait time is like Burkin or Kelly.


----------



## little.bear

ANATIA said:


> View attachment 3640198
> View attachment 3640200



You've collected all of them!! I'm so jealous [emoji177] congratulations!!


----------



## ANATIA

little.bear said:


> You've collected all of them!! I'm so jealous [emoji177] congratulations!!


Thank you)))) I can't understand why Hermes produced 4 this time, not 3 Rodeo as usual... and not 6 (each rodeo consists 6 colors)


----------



## LadyCupid

ANATIA said:


> View attachment 3640198
> View attachment 3640200


Congrats on scoring all of these! I still have not found a single one. Hopefully can slowly add these.


----------



## Hermazed

Got this Rodeo last week, was also offered a blue one as well but passed, unsure if there are any other colours it comes in. SA said the mane and tail is made of horse hair.


----------



## LadyCupid

Hermazed said:


> View attachment 3640686
> View attachment 3640687
> 
> 
> Got this Rodeo last week, was also offered a blue one as well but passed, unsure if there are any other colours it comes in. SA said the mane and tail is made of horse hair.


Very lucky. This is the newest. I saw a few other colors as well posted by resellers on IG. Here are the versions i saw.


----------



## Nanami_S.

yodaling1 said:


> Very lucky. This is the newest. I saw a few other colors as well posted by resellers on IG. Here is one.



You are so lucky. I hope my SA call me soon.


----------



## LadyCupid

ANATIA said:


> Thank you)))) I can't understand why Hermes produced 4 this time, not 3 Rodeo as usual... and not 6 (each rodeo consists 6 colors)


That is a good question. They also have the 4-colored version that came out after the 6 colored. Now 3 versions of real horse hair are showing up. H is moving too fast with the rodeos! I havent even got a chance to find any.


----------



## mygoodies

Personally I don't like the ones w horse hairs  They offered me the Celeste but the mane and tail felt like cheap plastic to me  besides I highly prefer the 1st version of multicolored Rodeo with leather mane and tail


----------



## Nanami_S.

I am shock after learning that a new Rodeo Horse PM (w/ real horse hairs) is priced $540 from Hermès. Really!!?? $110 more than the old version!!


----------



## Hermesine

Nanami_S. said:


> I am shock after learning that a new Rodeo Horse PM (w/ real horse hairs) is priced $540 from Hermès. Really!!?? $110 more than the old version!!


Yes, the I bought two of them: the PM orange poppy for 423 Euro and the MM blue one for 483 Euro - a little bit overprized for my taste, but at least they are cute, esp. the orange poppy one with the light tale and mane )


----------



## Nanami_S.

Hermesine said:


> Yes, the I bought two of them: the PM orange poppy for 423 Euro and the MM blue one for 483 Euro - a little bit overprized for my taste, but at least they are cute, esp. the orange poppy one with the light tale and mane )



I'm so jealous that you got the Orange Poppy. Mine is Rose Azalee.


----------



## ehy12

My new rodeo. Love!
Orange poppy


----------



## bagidiotic

ehy12 said:


> My new rodeo. Love!
> Orange poppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668318


Handsome  pony


----------



## ehy12

bagidiotic said:


> Handsome  pony


Thank you! Its been over a week but I like the color more and more! 

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crisbac

My beloved Rose Azalee Rodeo's friends... Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Icyss

Bi-colored Rodeo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Icyss said:


> Bi-colored Rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669633
> View attachment 3669634


Soooo cute and I love your B! What color is that?


----------



## Icyss

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo cute and I love your B! What color is that?



It's Blue Cobalt. Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Icyss said:


> It's Blue Cobalt. Thank you!


Ahhhh so pretty! I'm loving h blues now like never before hahahahah


----------



## LadyCupid

*Updated 04/27/2017*

*Rodeo EU current prices are:*
PM single or bicolor €326 (was €310)
MM €389 (was €370)
GM €452 (was €430)

PM Real horse hair €423
MM Real horse hair €483

*Rodeo USA current prices are:*
PM $430
MM $510
GM $600

PM Bicolor $470

PM real horse hair $540

*Rodeo UK current prices are:*
PM 300 GBP
MM 360 GBP (was 325 GBP)
GM 415 GBP (was 375 GBP)

PM real horse hair £385
MM real horse hair £445

*Rodeo Canada current prices are:*
PM
MM
GM CA$700

*Rodeo Australia*
PM AUD 585
MM AUD 700
GM


----------



## KH8

yodaling1 said:


> *Updated 04/27/2017*
> 
> *Rodeo EU current prices are:*
> PM single or bicolor €326 (was €310)
> MM €389 (was €370)
> GM €452 (was €430)
> 
> PM Real horse hair €423
> MM Real horse hair €483
> 
> *Rodeo USA current prices are:*
> PM $430
> MM $510
> GM $600
> 
> PM Bicolor $470
> 
> PM real horse hair $540
> 
> *Rodeo UK current prices are:*
> PM 300 GBP
> MM 360 GBP (was 325 GBP)
> GM 415 GBP (was 375 GBP)
> 
> *Rodeo Canada current prices are:*
> PM
> MM
> GM CA$700
> 
> *Rodeo Australia*
> PM AUD 585
> MM AUD 700
> GM




UK 

Real horse hair 
PM £385
MM £445


----------



## LadyCupid

KH8 said:


> UK
> 
> Real horse hair
> PM £385
> MM £445


Thank you for sharing this info. I have updated the list as well.


----------



## cherie_cc

Just wondering if bi-colored cost the same as normal rodeo?


----------



## LadyCupid

cherie_cc said:


> Just wondering if bi-colored cost the same as normal rodeo?


Look at the few posts before yours. The price list is there.


----------



## Prada Prince

Orange Poppy PM Rodeo and Noir Paddock...


----------



## crisbac

Prada Prince said:


> Orange Poppy PM Rodeo and Noir Paddock...
> 
> View attachment 3683903
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683908
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683909


Gorgeous, Prada Prince!  I like that Rodeo so much, the colors are beautiful!


----------



## Prada Prince

crisbac said:


> Gorgeous, Prada Prince!  I like that Rodeo so much, the colors are beautiful!



Thank you! I was glad to get this colour combination!


----------



## ipodgirl

I'm still on the hunt for a bi-color rodeo!! But I do have one real horse hair rodeo now  

Every time I think my collection is complete, I see another one I want haha



View attachment 3689113


----------



## LadyCupid

ipodgirl said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a bi-color rodeo!! But I do have one real horse hair rodeo now
> 
> Every time I think my collection is complete, I see another one I want haha
> 
> View attachment 3689111
> 
> View attachment 3689113


Nice collection. Are you a blue lover? I noticed you have many of the blue rodeos.


----------



## ipodgirl

yodaling1 said:


> Nice collection. Are you a blue lover? I noticed you have many of the blue rodeos.



Thanks!! Haha yes, blue is my favorite color. I'm trying to add more colors now, but blue is my true love hehe.


----------



## LadyCupid

ipodgirl said:


> Thanks!! Haha yes, blue is my favorite color. I'm trying to add more colors now, but blue is my true love hehe.


Great collection nonetheless!


----------



## Darma

OMG, the real horse hair rodeos are that more expensive than the old version?  If H discontinues the old version, I think my rodeo collection stops right here.  I am not even interested in real horse hair, as I found it creepy.


----------



## LadyCupid

Darma said:


> OMG, the real horse hair rodeos are that more expensive than the old version?  If H discontinues the old version, I think my rodeo collection stops right here.  I am not even interested in real horse hair, as I found it creepy.


Diff material costs different I guess. Even their bicolors are more expensive in the US.


----------



## leuleu

ipodgirl said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a bi-color rodeo!! But I do have one real horse hair rodeo now
> 
> Every time I think my collection is complete, I see another one I want haha
> Alas, we're all in the same boat
> Congrats for you beautiful collection.


----------



## DH sucker

DC has several rodeos in MM and PM. No bi-colored ones, and none with real horsehair.


----------



## Icyss

Here's one of my bi-color Rodeo


----------



## LadyCupid

Icyss said:


> Here's one of my bi-color Rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691013


so pretty. Do you have a picture of the other side? I have seen picture of the other side. Some looks really bright yellow and some looks like moutarde although description says it is supposed to be soufre.


----------



## Icyss

yodaling1 said:


> so pretty. Do you have a picture of the other side? I have seen picture of the other side. Some looks really bright yellow and some looks like moutarde although description says it is supposed to be soufre.



Here's the pic of the other side. I took the pic outside. My receipt doesn't say anything about the color combinations of this Rodeo.


----------



## LadyCupid

Icyss said:


> Here's the pic of the other side. I took the pic outside. My receipt doesn't say anything about the color combinations of this Rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691015


Thank you for the picture. Very pretty against the rose azalea! Love everything you have there. Congratulations and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Icyss

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you for the picture. Very pretty against the rose azalea! Love everything you have there. Congratulations and thank you for sharing.



You're very welcome. Thank you for your compliments[emoji253]


----------



## crisbac

I visited my local boutique yesterday and I came home with a new addition to my little stable... A Rodeo GM in Orange Poppy, Blue Zanzibar, Rose Azalee and Malachite Green!  I'm so grateful to my lovely SA who set it apart for me! 





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ipodgirl

yodaling1 said:


> Great collection nonetheless!



Thank you!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

crisbac said:


> I visited my local boutique yesterday and I came home with a new addition to my little stable... A Rodeo GM in Orange Poppy, Blue Zanzibar, Rose Azalee and Malachite Green!  I'm so grateful to my lovely SA who set it apart for me!
> 
> View attachment 3694958
> 
> View attachment 3694965
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Your horsey is galloping on the beach !!! So cute.


----------



## crisbac

chkpfbeliever said:


> Your horsey is galloping on the beach !!! So cute.


Thank you very much, chkpfbeliever!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

It has been a while since I went to the US H.com and saw the new design.  They are now putting key holders and bag charms on one page.  Does that mean that the rodeos will show up in that link ?


----------



## LadyCupid

chkpfbeliever said:


> It has been a while since I went to the US H.com and saw the new design.  They are now putting key holders and bag charms on one page.  Does that mean that the rodeos will show up in that link ?


Yeah rodeo just showed up at that section together with the keyholders and bag charms.


----------



## LadyCupid

*Updated 05/11/2017*

*Rodeo EU current prices are:*
PM single or bicolor €326 (was €310)
MM €389 (was €370)
GM €452 (was €430)

PM Real horse hair €423
MM Real horse hair €483

*Rodeo USA current prices are:*
PM $430
MM $510
GM $600

PM Bicolor $470

PM real horse hair $540
MM real horse hair $620

*Rodeo UK current prices are:*
PM 300 GBP
MM 360 GBP (was 325 GBP)
GM 415 GBP (was 375 GBP)

PM real horse hair £385
MM real horse hair £445

*Rodeo Canada current prices are:*
PM
MM
GM CA$700

*Rodeo Australia*
PM AUD 585
MM AUD 700
GM


----------



## chkpfbeliever

There are two MM rodeos on US H.com now but they have real horse hair.  $620 is a bit too much.


----------



## Miss Al

Hi all,

PM size seems a lot more popular than MM size. What do you do with your MM rodeos? Please share as I need ideas. Thank you.


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

Hello!

My name is Ozzie and I'm new to the whole forum idea but I would love to get involved and see all of your beautiful collections! I'm currently in Vegas and stopped by the Hermes in the Crystal Shops and picked up a beautiful twilly and rodeo charm that go perfectly with my black 35cm birkin! I can't wait to share photos of my bag with my new accessories but, for now here is the great charm I picked up!

They had four charms in stock. Three MM (the one I bought, a pink one with blue leather "hair" and a brown saddle like mine, and a light blue one with pink saddle and beige horse hair) and a GM which was the same color scheme as the pink MM one. (In case anyone was interested in picking one up, Steve helped me out and he was wonderful)

I chose the yellow with blue leather "hair" and brown accents because I thought it was the most masculine and I am not too fond of the horse hair.

Anyways, I look forward to being a part of the forum and hope you guys will have me.


----------



## LadyCupid

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Ozzie and I'm new to the whole forum idea but I would love to get involved and see all of your beautiful collections! I'm currently in Vegas and stopped by the Hermes in the Crystal Shops and picked up a beautiful twilly and rodeo charm that go perfectly with my black 35cm birkin! I can't wait to share photos of my bag with my new accessories but, for now here is the great charm I picked up!
> 
> They had four charms in stock. Three MM (the one I bought, a pink one with blue leather "hair" and a brown saddle like mine, and a light blue one with beige horse hair) and a GM which was the same color scheme as the pink MM one. (In case anyone was interested in picking one up, Steve helped me out and he was wonderful)
> 
> I chose the yellow with blue leather "hair" and brown accents because I thought it was the most masculine and I am not too fond of the horse hair.
> 
> Anyways, I look forward to being a part of the forum and hope you guys will have me.


Welcome and congrats. Thank you for sharing your purchase and I hope you will have many more to come. These rodeos are very addictive.


----------



## mewcraze

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Ozzie and I'm new to the whole forum idea but I would love to get involved and see all of your beautiful collections! I'm currently in Vegas and stopped by the Hermes in the Crystal Shops and picked up a beautiful twilly and rodeo charm that go perfectly with my black 35cm birkin! I can't wait to share photos of my bag with my new accessories but, for now here is the great charm I picked up!
> 
> They had four charms in stock. Three MM (the one I bought, a pink one with blue leather "hair" and a brown saddle like mine, and a *light blue one with pink saddle and beige horse hair*) and a GM which was the same color scheme as the pink MM one. (In case anyone was interested in picking one up, Steve helped me out and he was wonderful)
> 
> I chose the yellow with blue leather "hair" and brown accents because I thought it was the most masculine and I am not too fond of the horse hair.
> 
> Anyways, I look forward to being a part of the forum and hope you guys will have me.



Congrats!!!! Haven't seen light blue + pink + beige, it's new??? Anyone got pic?


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

mewcraze said:


> Congrats!!!! Haven't seen light blue + pink + beige, it's new??? Anyone got pic?


I am so sorry, I started to think back on the horse hair rodeo charm and find myself to have made a mistake on the colors. (I am in Vegas after all, where vodka replaces water lol!) So, the MM rodeo charm with the beige horse hair was orange with a blue saddle and pink strap.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Ozzie and I'm new to the whole forum idea but I would love to get involved and see all of your beautiful collections! I'm currently in Vegas and stopped by the Hermes in the Crystal Shops and picked up a beautiful twilly and rodeo charm that go perfectly with my black 35cm birkin! I can't wait to share photos of my bag with my new accessories but, for now here is the great charm I picked up!
> 
> They had four charms in stock. Three MM (the one I bought, a pink one with blue leather "hair" and a brown saddle like mine, and a light blue one with pink saddle and beige horse hair) and a GM which was the same color scheme as the pink MM one. (In case anyone was interested in picking one up, Steve helped me out and he was wonderful)
> 
> I chose the yellow with blue leather "hair" and brown accents because I thought it was the most masculine and I am not too fond of the horse hair.
> 
> Anyways, I look forward to being a part of the forum and hope you guys will have me.


Welcome to TPF !!  I often wonder how people find us.  We're hiding in this cyberspace talking H and thought no one would knew but glad that you joined us and congrats on getting this rodeo.  Twins with you and I use it on my Trench Kelly to give it a pop.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> I am so sorry, I started to think back on the horse hair rodeo charm and find myself to have made a mistake on the colors. (I am in Vegas after all, where vodka replaces water lol!) So, the MM rodeo charm with the beige horse hair was orange with a blue saddle and pink strap.


Like you, I'm not big on the horse hair.  Sounds like a lot of poeple havethe same issue here.  I just like mine all in the same material and the horse hair looks a bit stiff on the rodeo IMHO.


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

chkpfbeliever said:


> Welcome to TPF !!  I often wonder how people find us.  We're hiding in this cyberspace talking H and thought no one would knew but glad that you joined us and congrats on getting this rodeo.  Twins with you and I use it on my Trench Kelly to give it a pop.


Oooo, I'm sure it looks amazing! My next birkin will either be trench or Mykonos so we might be twinning completely!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

chkpfbeliever said:


> Like you, I'm not big on the horse hair.  Sounds like a lot of poeple havethe same issue here.  I just like mine all in the same material and the horse hair looks a bit stiff on the rodeo IMHO.


I have the same concern! I think it takes away the playfulness of it and I don't think it's worth $100 more when I personally think (and of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion) that it looks cheaper than the leather.  My boyfriend flat out said it looks like a broom in the store and I almost died lol


----------



## mewcraze

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> I am so sorry, I started to think back on the horse hair rodeo charm and find myself to have made a mistake on the colors. (I am in Vegas after all, where vodka replaces water lol!) So, the MM rodeo charm with the beige horse hair was orange with a blue saddle and pink strap.



Thx much! Enjoy vegas )))


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> I have the same concern! I think it takes away the playfulness of it and I don't think it's worth $100 more when I personally think (and of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion) that it looks cheaper than the leather.  My boyfriend flat out said it looks like a broom in the store and I almost died lol



You nailed it !! It was hard to describe why I am not a big fan of the new rodeo but you and your BF are so right.  The price is already high for the original rodeo and I am not ready to foot another $100 just to get real horse hair !!


----------



## zly512

I just got this lovely GM size rodeo from hermes uk online store lol. my second one  View media item 2733Please ignore my messy room = =

View media item 2732The one on my birkin is a small rodeo. looks extremely cute haha


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

zly512 said:


> I just got this lovely GM size rodeo from hermes uk online store lol. my second one  View media item 2733Please ignore my messy room = =
> 
> View media item 2732The one on my birkin is a small rodeo. looks extremely cute haha


Congrats on your purchase! You are very lucky to have snagged one from the online store. Especially to have gotten a multi colored one! I definitely want one like yours. I only stumbled upon one rodeo after weeks of looking online and it was sold before I got to check out! Stupid me for seeing what else I might have wanted to buy. 

Lovely bags btw! You've got all the bases covered with both icons!


----------



## zly512

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Congrats on your purchase! You are very lucky to have snagged one from the online store. Especially to have gotten a multi colored one! I definitely want one like yours. I only stumbled upon one rodeo after weeks of looking online and it was sold before I got to check out! Stupid me for seeing what else I might have wanted to buy.
> 
> Lovely bags btw! You've got all the bases covered with both icons!



The one hanging on my birkin I got it from the store a month ago. Monday I asked my SA again if she had received any. she told me they got three the same one as I have.. but not other colours  Fortunately I have a habit of checking the online store twice a day haha. Wish you get your favourite one soon!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

As promised, a pic of the love of my life and I. oh, and my BF is in it as well lol! This was at the Celine Dion concert and although the shirt doesn't match the twilly, I couldn't help but deck out the B with my new accessories!


----------



## moonstone

I managed to order a horse hair rodeo on H.com but in the rush to get my order in, I picked one with similar color to what I already have.  [emoji849][emoji853]


----------



## kathydep

moonstone said:


> I managed to order a horse hair rodeo on H.com but in the rush to get my order in, I picked one with similar color to what I already have.  [emoji849][emoji853]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706303


It's similar but still different! 

(I have both colorways and that's how I'm justifying it lol)


----------



## MegumiX

Hi ladies,

My mood was low since it's been raining alot lately so i was thrilled to found this bright orange kelly. Can't wait to take her out for some real action in the sun soon. i was lucky enough to have found a rodeo to match


----------



## MegumiX

moonstone said:


> I managed to order a horse hair rodeo on H.com but in the rush to get my order in, I picked one with similar color to what I already have.  [emoji849][emoji853]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706303


Oh I'm crazed about the rodeo, looks like mine has a twin


----------



## Baikinman

Finally got my bi-colour rodeos!!  The green side is so special !


----------



## LadyCupid

Baikinman said:


> Finally got my bi-colour rodeos!!  The green side is so special !
> View attachment 3706674
> View attachment 3706675


SO lucky to find not one but two!! Congratulations.


----------



## crisbac

moonstone said:


> I managed to order a horse hair rodeo on H.com but in the rush to get my order in, I picked one with similar color to what I already have.  [emoji849][emoji853]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706303


Both Rodeos are adorable!  Big congrats!


----------



## crisbac

MegumiX said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My mood was low since it's been raining alot lately so i was thrilled to found this bright orange kelly. Can't wait to take her out for some real action in the sun soon. i was lucky enough to have found a rodeo to match
> 
> View attachment 3706317


Really lovely, MegumiX! Perfect together!


----------



## crisbac

Baikinman said:


> Finally got my bi-colour rodeos!!  The green side is so special !
> View attachment 3706674
> View attachment 3706675


They're so cute, Baikinman! We're twinsies with the blue Rodeo btw! I love that colorway!


----------



## renet

Baikinman said:


> Finally got my bi-colour rodeos!!  The green side is so special !
> View attachment 3706674
> View attachment 3706675



So nice and envious! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Am still waiting to catch one in my home H store.


----------



## LadyCupid

*Updated 05/24/2017*

*Rodeo EU current prices are:*
PM single or bicolor €326 (was €310)
MM €389 (was €370)
GM €452 (was €430)

PM Real horse hair €423
MM Real horse hair €483

*Rodeo USA current prices are:*
PM $430
MM $510
GM $600

PM Bicolor $470

PM real horse hair $540

*Rodeo UK current prices are:*
PM 300 GBP
MM 360 GBP (was 325 GBP)
GM 415 GBP (was 375 GBP)

PM real horse hair £385
MM real horse hair £445

*Rodeo Canada current prices are:*
PM
MM
GM CA$700

*Rodeo Australia*
PM AUD 585 --> AUD 620
MM AUD 700 --> AUD 740
GM


----------



## Powder Puff

My updated collection from my IG- GMs on the top row, PMs by the side and MMs on the bottom row. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## bagidiotic

Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3710689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My updated collection from my IG- GMs on the top row, PMs by the side and MMs on the bottom row. Thanks for letting me share.


Omg unbelievable 
You lucky  gal


----------



## crisbac

Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3710689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My updated collection from my IG- GMs on the top row, PMs by the side and MMs on the bottom row. Thanks for letting me share.


I love your collection, Powder Puff! So wonderful!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LadyCupid

Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3710689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My updated collection from my IG- GMs on the top row, PMs by the side and MMs on the bottom row. Thanks for letting me share.


How adorable are these? Hopefully more and more to come. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Powder Puff

bagidiotic said:


> Omg unbelievable
> You lucky  gal


Thanks dear bagidiotic- yes indeed lucky to have found my nice SA. 


crisbac said:


> I love your collection, Powder Puff! So wonderful!  Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Crisbac, this is the result of several years of Rodeo fever. I had originally collected even the same colours in all sizes but as they kept releasing new colours, I quickly realized that perhaps I should just stick to one. Lol 


yodaling1 said:


> How adorable are these? Hopefully more and more to come. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks dear yodaling- I'm missing the ones with horse hair at the moment as it has yet to arrive at my local store. I saw it on H.com the other day but I hesitated and of course it was gone later.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3710689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My updated collection from my IG- GMs on the top row, PMs by the side and MMs on the bottom row. Thanks for letting me share.


WOWZERS! What an amazing stable of ponies u have!
You know it's funny... I remember when I was new to H and looking thru the pics of people's collections of whatever, u name it, and wondering HOW DID THAT HAPPEN!??? But I'm no longer shocked. I get how that happened hahahahaha Donno how to feel about that revelation I just had hahahahaha


----------



## Powder Puff

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOWZERS! What an amazing stable of ponies u have!
> You know it's funny... I remember when I was new to H and looking thru the pics of people's collections of whatever, u name it, and wondering HOW DID THAT HAPPEN!??? But I'm no longer shocked. I get how that happened hahahahaha Donno how to feel about that revelation I just had hahahahaha


LOL come to think of it, my feelings exactly. I can distinctly remember when I was on the hunt for my very first elusive pony. This orange slope is slippery even when dry


----------



## bunnieangel

Hi I'm interested in getting a Rodeo charm for my b. Does anybody know the current price for a pm or mm? Also... Are they hard to come by? My husband asked the SA and they said they didn't have any. This is our first time looking for one but was a bit surprised to hear that they didn't have any. TIA!


----------



## LadyCupid

bunnieangel said:


> Hi I'm interested in getting a Rodeo charm for my b. Does anybody know the current price for a pm or mm? Also... Are they hard to come by? My husband asked the SA and they said they didn't have any. This is our first time looking for one but was a bit surprised to hear that they didn't have any. TIA!


Do a search on this thread and you will see a post with the pricing. Rodeo is a little hard to come by depending on which size and colors you are looking for. It comes in 3 sizes (PM, MM and GM). Sometimes the website updates with rodeo but need a lot of stalking.


----------



## shan0922

Does anyone know if the Bicolor rodeo is available in the MM size? Thanks!


----------



## rania1981

The


shan0922 said:


> Does anyone know if the Bicolor rodeo is available in the MM size? Thanks!


 Bicolor rodeos have only been available in pm size so far


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> As promised, a pic of the love of my life and I. oh, and my BF is in it as well lol! This was at the Celine Dion concert and although the shirt doesn't match the twilly, I couldn't help but deck out the B with my new accessories!


Not only is the cute rodeo looks great as a pop over your black B, your BF and I make a beautiful couple as well !!


----------



## vivelebag

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> As promised, a pic of the love of my life and I. oh, and my BF is in it as well lol! This was at the Celine Dion concert and although the shirt doesn't match the twilly, I couldn't help but deck out the B with my new accessories!



You two (three including B) look great. Nice choice with the rodeo. My pup is named Ozzie so *muah* to you!


----------



## LadyCupid

*Updated 06/05/2017*

*Rodeo EU current prices are:*
PM single or bicolor €326 (was €310)
MM €389 (was €370)
GM €452 (was €430)

PM Real horse hair €423
MM Real horse hair €483

*Rodeo USA current prices are:*
PM $430
MM $510
GM $600

PM Bicolor $470

PM real horse hair $540

*Rodeo UK current prices are:*
PM 300 GBP
MM 360 GBP (was 325 GBP)
GM 415 GBP (was 375 GBP)

PM real horse hair £385
MM real horse hair £445

*Rodeo Canada current prices are:*
PM
MM
GM CA$700

*Rodeo Australia*
PM AUD 585 --> AUD 620
MM AUD 700 --> AUD 740
GM

PM real horse hair AUD 800


----------



## jw10029

Hey everyone! I'm currently in Dubai and I've managed to score 6 lovely rodeos this trip! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

jw10029 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm currently in Dubai and I've managed to score 6 lovely rodeos this trip! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3725178
> 
> View attachment 3725176



OMG! They allowed you to buy six at time!! Major congrats!!


----------



## KittieKelly

I wanted to put a black Hermes rodeo charm and a black Hermes horseshoe charm on my Soleil (yellow) B but I stopped myself because I was worried the black leather charms would bleed onto the yellow leather. I would only have them on for half the day, but the weather is becoming hot and humid these days and I worry about black dye transfer, am I being overly worried?
Has anyone ever worn black Hermes bag charms on light Hermes leathers without any issues?


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

vivelebag said:


> You two (three including B) look great. Nice choice with the rodeo. My pup is named Ozzie so *muah* to you!


Omg thank you so much for the nice comment! Your baby must be adorable ❤️ Much love to you and your pup!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

chkpfbeliever said:


> Not only is the cute rodeo looks great as a pop over your black B, your BF and I make a beautiful couple as well !!


Awe, thank you sweetheart! I like to think my B steals the show but my BF is my fav ❤️ Lol


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

jw10029 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm currently in Dubai and I've managed to score 6 lovely rodeos this trip! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3725178
> 
> View attachment 3725176


Literally, goals. AMAZING score, I mean like seriously - in love.


----------



## KittieKelly

KittieKelly said:


> I wanted to put a black Hermes rodeo charm and a black Hermes horseshoe charm on my Soleil (yellow) B but I stopped myself because I was worried the black leather charms would bleed onto the yellow leather. I would only have them on for half the day, but the weather is becoming hot and humid these days and I worry about black dye transfer, am I being overly worried?
> Has anyone ever worn black Hermes bag charms on light Hermes leathers without any issues?


Sorry for my post, I made my own topic but it was transferred here for some reason


----------



## Notorious Pink

KittieKelly said:


> Sorry for my post, I made my own topic but it was transferred here for some reason



The mods will do that if there is already an extant thread covering the topic of a new thread.

I can't imagine the leather dye bleeding. I've never heard of it.


----------



## AndreaheartsLV

Hi! I haven´t yet posted here but was reading a lot of the discussions. Thank you for sharing!During vacation in Porto Cervo last week I bought a Herbag with two Rodeo Charms. They had a great selection of herbags and rodeos  so being spoilt for choice I decided to buy two Rodeos. I am not sure I really need both now.  What do you think which one should I keep?  Which one is usually more difficult to find? THank you for your advice!


----------



## leuleu

AndreaheartsLV said:


> Hi! I haven´t yet posted here but was reading a lot of the discussions. Thank you for sharing!During vacation in Porto Cervo last week I bought a Herbag with two Rodeo Charms. They had a great selection of herbags and rodeos  so being spoilt for choice I decided to buy two Rodeos. I am not sure I really need both now.  What do you think which one should I keep?  Which one is usually more difficult to find? THank you for your advice!
> View attachment 3743585
> View attachment 3743584


If money is not a problem, you should keep both. They are really hard to find (especially PM) and you'll regret letting go one.


----------



## crisbac

AndreaheartsLV said:


> Hi! I haven´t yet posted here but was reading a lot of the discussions. Thank you for sharing!During vacation in Porto Cervo last week I bought a Herbag with two Rodeo Charms. They had a great selection of herbags and rodeos  so being spoilt for choice I decided to buy two Rodeos. I am not sure I really need both now.  What do you think which one should I keep?  Which one is usually more difficult to find? THank you for your advice!
> View attachment 3743585
> View attachment 3743584





leuleu said:


> If money is not a problem, you should keep both. They are really hard to find (especially PM) and you'll regret letting go one.


+1! I agree with leuleu. Your Rodeos are so lovely!  And perfect with the Herbag!


----------



## AndreaheartsLV

Thank you for the kind replies!


----------



## westcoastgal

AndreaheartsLV said:


> Hi! I haven´t yet posted here but was reading a lot of the discussions. Thank you for sharing!During vacation in Porto Cervo last week I bought a Herbag with two Rodeo Charms. They had a great selection of herbags and rodeos  so being spoilt for choice I decided to buy two Rodeos. I am not sure I really need both now.  What do you think which one should I keep?  Which one is usually more difficult to find? THank you for your advice!
> View attachment 3743585
> View attachment 3743584


They are beautiful. Keep both. You can use one and keep the other in pristine condition if you'd like. Or use both. I have two PMs and I'm glad to have an option as to which one I wear. I have the Rose Azaleé one as well. Good score!


----------



## ipodgirl

Yeah what everyone said! Keep both  Just to add how hard it is to find one, when I was in Hawaii last week, the SA told me the last time they had rodeos was in March.


----------



## smallfry

yodaling1 said:


> Congrats on scoring the 4 colored rodeo. I saw this few times listed by resellers. There is another version i saw in blue celeste.



Hi yodaling  

This is the one I scooped up when it appeared on the H website Friday.  I got so excited because there were 4 colors listed in the item description and I thought it would be the bicolor.  I didn't even realize there was a 4 color version!


----------



## NikkiCD

AndreaheartsLV said:


> Hi! I haven´t yet posted here but was reading a lot of the discussions. Thank you for sharing!During vacation in Porto Cervo last week I bought a Herbag with two Rodeo Charms. They had a great selection of herbags and rodeos  so being spoilt for choice I decided to buy two Rodeos. I am not sure I really need both now.  What do you think which one should I keep?  Which one is usually more difficult to find? THank you for your advice!
> View attachment 3743585
> View attachment 3743584


You can also wear them two at a time as well.  I saw a few people on IG doing this.


----------



## Nanami_S.

NikkiCD said:


> You can also wear them two at a time as well.  I saw a few people on IG doing this.



What color is your B? It is LOVELY!! [emoji173]️


----------



## NikkiCD

Nanami_S. said:


> What color is your B? It is LOVELY!! [emoji173]️


Thank you so much!  My baby is a Birkin 25 in Togo leather with gold hardware in the colour Capucine.


----------



## Daiyuflower

Does the Madison Avenue store stock Rodeos often? I'm going to NY in a week and hoping to find PM size there ^_^ my local store only has MM right now.


----------



## bagidiotic

Daiyuflower said:


> Does the Madison Avenue store stock Rodeos often? I'm going to NY in a week and hoping to find PM size there ^_^ my local store only has MM right now.


Yes often
But luck is important  too


----------



## moonstone

A friend recently sold me this at retail.   So now I can match my rodeo with my cdc [emoji28]


----------



## leuleu

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3781335
> 
> A friend recently sold me this at retail.   So now I can match my rodeo with my cdc [emoji28]


What a good friend  PM are the best !


----------



## Daiyuflower

Did anyone here nab the PM blue de malte that showed up online today?  ^_^  I had it in my bag, but then decided it wasn't a color I want


----------



## leuleu

Daiyuflower said:


> Did anyone here nab the PM blue de malte that showed up online today?  ^_^  I had it in my bag, but then decided it wasn't a color I want


Hope you don't regret it now. I would.


----------



## moonstone

leuleu said:


> What a good friend  PM are the best !



[emoji23] She is my H fairy too.  [emoji28]


----------



## Daiyuflower

leuleu said:


> Hope you don't regret it now. I would.


Well I'm trying to only buy what I love, and I wasn't sold on the color combo, so I'm going to be patient ^_^


----------



## leuleu

Daiyuflower said:


> Well I'm trying to only buy what I love, and I wasn't sold on the color combo, so I'm going to be patient ^_^


So you did well. But Rodeos are so difficult to find that it is difficult no to buy even if you're not entirely in love. Hope you'll find the perfect one soon.


----------



## gnetief

I wasn't a big fan of rodeos until recently I purchased a mini Evelyne. It's a cute bag so I thought a redeo can go well with it. And today my SA showed me one(apparently there's only one in store). So ta da, here's my first rodeo. To be honest I'm kind of debating on the colour combo, it's nice but not my favorite. But if I let it go I don't know when I'm able to get one again. What do you all think?


----------



## gnetief

AndreaheartsLV said:


> Hi! I haven´t yet posted here but was reading a lot of the discussions. Thank you for sharing!During vacation in Porto Cervo last week I bought a Herbag with two Rodeo Charms. They had a great selection of herbags and rodeos  so being spoilt for choice I decided to buy two Rodeos. I am not sure I really need both now.  What do you think which one should I keep?  Which one is usually more difficult to find? THank you for your advice!
> View attachment 3743585
> View attachment 3743584


They look so nice on your bag. I got the Celeste lime one in MM today. I'm kind of not sure, did you end up keeping both? Do you like it =)


----------



## gnetief

NikkiCD said:


> You can also wear them two at a time as well.  I saw a few people on IG doing this.


Yours look so good with your B. I got the Celeste one today but kind of not sure about the color, guess I'll try it on my orange poppy Lindy, it may look better than with my blue Zanzibar Evelyne. Thank you for sharing how you style them =)


----------



## gnetief

jw10029 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm currently in Dubai and I've managed to score 6 lovely rodeos this trip! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3725178
> 
> View attachment 3725176


Wow, amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

NikkiCD said:


> You can also wear them two at a time as well.  I saw a few people on IG doing this.



Don't mean to be rude, but this looks a bit too excessive  to me. This bag is beautiful enough as it is to decorate it like a Christmas tree


----------



## gnetief

Baikinman said:


> Finally got my bi-colour rodeos!!  The green side is so special !
> View attachment 3706674
> View attachment 3706675


Wow, so lucky, love them!!!


----------



## gnetief

Powder Puff said:


> View attachment 3710689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My updated collection from my IG- GMs on the top row, PMs by the side and MMs on the bottom row. Thanks for letting me share.


 amazing collection


----------



## gnetief

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Ozzie and I'm new to the whole forum idea but I would love to get involved and see all of your beautiful collections! I'm currently in Vegas and stopped by the Hermes in the Crystal Shops and picked up a beautiful twilly and rodeo charm that go perfectly with my black 35cm birkin! I can't wait to share photos of my bag with my new accessories but, for now here is the great charm I picked up!
> 
> They had four charms in stock. Three MM (the one I bought, a pink one with blue leather "hair" and a brown saddle like mine, and a light blue one with pink saddle and beige horse hair) and a GM which was the same color scheme as the pink MM one. (In case anyone was interested in picking one up, Steve helped me out and he was wonderful)
> 
> I chose the yellow with blue leather "hair" and brown accents because I thought it was the most masculine and I am not too fond of the horse hair.
> 
> Anyways, I look forward to being a part of the forum and hope you guys will have me.


Thanks for sharing. Love the colors in yours =)


----------



## smallfry

gnetief said:


> I wasn't a big fan of rodeos until recently I purchased a mini Evelyne. It's a cute bag so I thought a redeo can go well with it. And today my SA showed me one(apparently there's only one in store). So ta da, here's my first rodeo. To be honest I'm kind of debating on the colour combo, it's nice but not my favorite. But if I let it go I don't know when I'm able to get one again. What do you all think?


I think it looks great with your Evie!  Beautiful colors, congratulations!


----------



## crisbac

gnetief said:


> I wasn't a big fan of rodeos until recently I purchased a mini Evelyne. It's a cute bag so I thought a redeo can go well with it. And today my SA showed me one(apparently there's only one in store). So ta da, here's my first rodeo. To be honest I'm kind of debating on the colour combo, it's nice but not my favorite. But if I let it go I don't know when I'm able to get one again. What do you all think?


I love it, gnetief!  It goes so well with your Evelyne! Big congrats! I have the same Rodeo in GM size (have to do a reveal) and even though I prefer the shades of pink, I fell in love with the Celestial in this Rodeo.


----------



## little.bear

I love this Celeste rodeo. I was a bit skeptical at first but when I started pairing it with all my bags, it's such a nice pop! Probably one of my favourites now


----------



## gnetief

smallfry said:


> I think it looks great with your Evie!  Beautiful colors, congratulations!


Thank you smallfry. I think I will keep it after all =)


----------



## gnetief

crisbac said:


> I love it, gnetief!  It goes so well with your Evelyne! Big congrats! I have the same Rodeo in GM size (have to do a reveal) and even though I prefer the shades of pink, I fell in love with the Celestial in this Rodeo.


Thank you crisbac!! Yes do show us yours, I love rodeos in GM sizes. Hopefully I can score one too =)


----------



## gnetief

little.bear said:


> I love this Celeste rodeo. I was a bit skeptical at first but when I started pairing it with all my bags, it's such a nice pop! Probably one of my favourites now


Thanks for sharing your thoughts little.bear. I just tired it with my orange poppy lindy, and I love it. I'm not sure if it will go well with my gold B 30 which is currently with my mum so I can't physically pair them.


----------



## Styleanyone

I am just wondering, if I buy the rodeo from ebay, is there any way to authenticate? I usually buy from H.com but I saw one on ebay today. Any suggestion? Thank you.


----------



## gnetief

Styleanyone said:


> I am just wondering, if I buy the rodeo from ebay, is there any way to authenticate? I usually buy from H.com but I saw one on ebay today. Any suggestion? Thank you.


I think you can authenticate it at the "authenticate this Hermes accessories" thread =) how much does it cost on eBay? I find they always cost more. =/


----------



## Styleanyone

gnetief said:


> I think you can authenticate it at the "authenticate this Hermes accessories" thread =) how much does it cost on eBay? I find they always cost more. =/


Thank you. It is an auction, I think.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-SO-BLA...%3Acea33bb615d0ab10b5ec7726fffff8dd%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## gnetief

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you. It is an auction, I think.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-SO-BLACK-RODEO-CHARM-HORSE-FOR-VVIP-LINDY-BOLIDE-BAG-NEW-/222606427650?hash=item33d4608602:g:37AAAOSwNJ5ZiX8r&_trkparms=pageci%3Adbd2be82-7e29-11e7-9cce-74dbd1804674%7Cparentrq%3Acea33bb615d0ab10b5ec7726fffff8dd%7Ciid%3A2


Wow, the so rare so black!!! I recommend you definitely get this one authenticated before purchase!


----------



## Styleanyone

gnetief said:


> Wow, the so rare so black!!! I recommend you definitely get this one authenticated before purchase!


I have been looking for so black for a while. It is rare. I just post the request on the thread that you recommended. Hopefully, can get a feedback before the auction ends.


----------



## Monique1004

Styleanyone said:


> I have been looking for so black for a while. It is rare. I just post the request on the thread that you recommended. Hopefully, can get a feedback before the auction ends.



I wouldn't recommend buying from a seller who has 0 feedback though. More likely it is fake or stolen photo.


----------



## Styleanyone

Monique1004 said:


> I wouldn't recommend buying from a seller who has 0 feedback though. More likely it is fake or stolen photo.



I think you are right. The listing suddenly was removed as well as other items from this seller.


----------



## nyc2182

Has anyone seen or been offered the black rodeo charm at any H store recently? Does anyone know if the black is still in production or retired? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LadyCupid

nyc2182 said:


> Has anyone seen or been offered the black rodeo charm at any H store recently? Does anyone know if the black is still in production or retired? Thanks in advance!


It is a retired color.


----------



## azukitea

sharing my stable collection of horses


----------



## Israeli_Flava

azukitea said:


> sharing my stable collection of horses
> 
> View attachment 3794675


Everything is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

azukitea said:


> sharing my stable collection of horses
> 
> View attachment 3794675


Ohhhlalaaaaa soooo pretty


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Has anyone seen any PM rodeo on US H.com lately ? They seem to be even more rare nowadays.


----------



## Daiyuflower

chkpfbeliever said:


> Has anyone seen any PM rodeo on US H.com lately ? They seem to be even more rare nowadays.


Maybe because the artisans are on holiday?  I haven't seen any lately either.


----------



## gnetief

azukitea said:


> sharing my stable collection of horses
> 
> View attachment 3794675


Amazing collection [emoji7]


----------



## westcoastgal

azukitea said:


> sharing my stable collection of horses
> 
> View attachment 3794675


Nicely styled!


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Hi! Does anyone know the price of Rodeo MM in euro? Thank you


----------



## azukitea

hi its € 389 
i bought one mm rodeo back in may this year from FSH


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

azukitea said:


> hi its € 389
> i bought one mm rodeo back in may this year from FSH


Thank you! Is it hard to get rodeo in FSH? Do they have many choices?


----------



## mygoodies

MoreBagsPlease said:


> Thank you! Is it hard to get rodeo in FSH? Do they have many choices?


Sadly Rodeos in whatever size are hard to come by in general both online or in store 
Like with anything H it's boils down to luck


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Love to play with my Bolide 27, after fendi strap , now I'm so in love with this MM Rodeo charm that I found in Hermes Shibuya Tokyu store.
They still have another one in orange! (If someone want to grab it)


mygoodies said:


> Sadly Rodeos in whatever size are hard to come by in general both online or in store
> Like with anything H it's boils down to luck


yes so sad, Especially in some of europe countries where the price is lower than in other part of world. I found MM Rodeo in Japan, however the price seems 25% higher than in Paris. Will post it after this


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Love to play with my Bolide 27, after fendi strap , now I'm so in love with this MM Rodeo charm that I found in Hermes Shibuya Tokyu store.
They still have another one in orange! (If someone want to grab it)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MoreBagsPlease said:


> Love to play with my Bolide 27, after fendi strap , now I'm so in love with this MM Rodeo charm that I found in Hermes Shibuya Tokyu store.
> They still have another one in orange! (If someone want to grab it)


So cute and the rodeo totally dresses up the neutral Bolide.  You're so lucky.


----------



## gnetief

MoreBagsPlease said:


> Love to play with my Bolide 27, after fendi strap , now I'm so in love with this MM Rodeo charm that I found in Hermes Shibuya Tokyu store.
> They still have another one in orange! (If someone want to grab it)


Rodeo twinning[emoji4] I wasn't sure about the color initially, but love it more and more everyday


----------



## luzdetaiwan

These days hermes restocked rodeos around the world!I just turned down a gm rodeo from my SA because I only have small size hermes bags... Am I too stupid for that? I'm kind of regreted now...The pic my SA sent to me.


She was so lovely and beautiful.
My H angel said he will try to get a smaller one for me. (Finger crossed.)


----------



## gnetief

luzdetaiwan said:


> These days hermes restocked rodeos around the world!I just turned down a gm rodeo from my SA because I only have small size hermes bags... Am I too stupid for that? I'm kind of regreted now...The pic my SA sent to me.
> View attachment 3818843
> 
> She was so lovely and beautiful.
> My H angel said he will try to get a smaller one for me. (Finger crossed.)


I love gm rodeos, don't have one yet, you're not stupid, you should be happy that you sticked to what you really want [emoji4]  sometimes I get caught in the moment then ended up buying things that I don't love [emoji17]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

gnetief said:


> I love gm rodeos, don't have one yet, you're not stupid, you should be happy that you sticked to what you really want [emoji4]  sometimes I get caught in the moment then ended up buying things that I don't love [emoji17]


Thank you for kind words.(hugs) I did that too before for a pair of twillies. I asked my SA to look for a specific twilly for me. He did but the color combination was not what I wanted. When I saw the pic he sent me, I still asked him to hold them for me though. However, when I saw the twilly in the boutique, I knew it would not match the color of my bolide bag and I was not able to tell him that I didn't want them since I asked him holding them for me for couple days... He was such a nice SA. I just could say NO to him... lol 
I tried hard to make these twillies work for my bag but they just didn't look right. I dont know what to do with them now... Hope I will find a bag to match them in the future.
Happy weekend.


----------



## gnetief

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thank you for kind words.(hugs) I did that too before for a pair of twillies. I asked my SA to look for a specific twilly for me. He did but the color combination was not what I wanted. When I saw the pic he sent me, I still asked him to hold them for me though. However, when I saw the twilly in the boutique, I knew it would not match the color of my bolide bag and I was not able to tell him that I didn't want them since I asked him holding them for me for couple days... He was such a nice SA. I just could say NO to him... lol
> I tried hard to make these twillies work for my bag but they just didn't look right. I dont know what to do with them now... Hope I will find a bag to match them in the future.[emoji3]
> Happy weekend.


I know! It's very hard to say no especially your SA is so nice and trying to be helpful. Same with mine, I bought a few scarfs because she likes them on me, but I actually didn't love them as much. You can always sell your twillys or as you said buy more H bags that suit the color way [emoji6] [emoji12]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?


Yes


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?


 embarrassed to answer that.


----------



## Cygne18

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?



Nope!


----------



## smallfry

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?


No


----------



## pinkiestarlet

There's a GM Rodeo on UK H website, Orange Poppy/Bleu Zanzibar/Rose Azalée/Malachite.
http://uk.hermes.com/leather/accessories/charm/rodeo/configurable-product-c-rodeo-charms-49393.html


----------



## mygoodies

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?



Other types of charms maybe but Rodeo no


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?


Good question! I will probably not... If it were the same qulity and at a lower price, then yes.


----------



## gnetief

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?


This is a great question. If other brands make them with good leather, slightly cheaper Yes I'll probably still get one or two, just for the fun; if I see it in the market with cheap material then No. =)


----------



## Alivia

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?


Yes, if it's cute I'll buy it!


----------



## Alivia

I eventually want to purchase a rodeo but at the moment the Givenchy guard dog has taken up residence and there isn't space for a horse.


----------



## acrowcounted

I like the Rodeos beacaus they are fitting with the Hermes brand as it was originally an equestrian outfitter. I would be less likely to wear the same type of bag charm at the same pricepoint if it were a random alternate animal/theme.


----------



## Monique1004

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?



I have bag charms from other brand but I wouldn't buy counterfeit rodeo.


----------



## ipodgirl

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm wondering.   Would anyone here buy the Rodeos if they weren't Hermes?



Yes, if the charm is a really cute design. I started my rodeo collection because my son and I are both born in the year of the horse.  However, so far I’ve only been obsessed with Hermes’s rodeos. I don’t think I’ve come across anything other brand with similar charms.


----------



## Fashion-lover

Got offered a rodeo from Hermes Sogo


----------



## mimibee

So can we still able to purchase rodeo online now?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mimibee said:


> So can we still able to purchase rodeo online now?


Yes but they are a rare sighting.  Usually they are gone within minutes especially if it is the PM size.


----------



## mimibee

I guess I need to keep checking the site every single day or actually maybe every few hours.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mimibee said:


> I guess I need to keep checking the site every single day or actually maybe every few hours.


Check it around 9:00 EST and also around mid afternoon.


----------



## mimibee

Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## ayla

Any Paris store rodeo sightings recently?


----------



## Icyss

Ms. Constance with mustard Rodeo pm[emoji7]


----------



## crisbac

From Hermès Rome: Rodeo PM just on time to celebrate National Handbag Day.


----------



## Linsi

I never saw a rodeo real horsehair. Is it nicer than the leather one. I bought a leather one online in MM (blue electrique/Malachite/Lime) and I am not sure, if I should wait for a real horsehair one and send the leather one back. It is my first Rodeo. Thank you for your comments!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Linsi said:


> I never saw a rodeo real horsehair. Is it nicer than the leather one. I bought a leather one online in MM (blue electrique/Malachite/Lime) and I am not sure, if I should wait for a real horsehair one and send the leather one back. It is my first Rodeo. Thank you for your comments!



I owned a PM w/ real horsehair. On the contrary, I prefer the leather one because I don't like the stiffness (horsehair).


----------



## Linsi

Nanami_S. said:


> I owned a PM w/ real horsehair. On the contrary, I prefer the leather one because I don't like the stiffness (horsehair).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851124


Looks very nice!!!


----------



## gnetief

Linsi said:


> I never saw a rodeo real horsehair. Is it nicer than the leather one. I bought a leather one online in MM (blue electrique/Malachite/Lime) and I am not sure, if I should wait for a real horsehair one and send the leather one back. It is my first Rodeo. Thank you for your comments!


I think it's quite hard to get a rodeo in real horse hair, they're pretty rare. If you like rodeos keep the one you bought, if you're having doubts maybe return it, your horse hair will come one day [emoji4]


----------



## Roy1

Does anyone know the price of the Rodeo’s in the UK?


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Roy1 said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Rodeo’s in the UK?


I bought the small version at the weekend, it was £300


----------



## ipodgirl

I have one with real hair but I prefer the leather ones as well. 

After months and months of waiting, I finally have a bi-color rodeo!!! Soooo happy!


----------



## Fab41

ipodgirl said:


> I have one with real hair but I prefer the leather ones as well.
> 
> After months and months of waiting, I finally have a bi-color rodeo!!! Soooo happy!
> 
> View attachment 3860606
> 
> View attachment 3860607


Wow! Congrats! Btw, How much is a bicolor?


----------



## Styleanyone

Took a while to collect them. I am sure more will come


----------



## bagidiotic

Styleanyone said:


> Took a while to collect them. I am sure more will come
> View attachment 3860641


Wow  wow  wow


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Styleanyone said:


> Took a while to collect them. I am sure more will come
> View attachment 3860641



 love how there is a dedicated drawer for them!


----------



## Cygne18

Styleanyone said:


> Took a while to collect them. I am sure more will come
> View attachment 3860641



Adore! Love this shot. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ipodgirl

Fab41 said:


> Wow! Congrats! Btw, How much is a bicolor?




Thanks! It was $440 plus tax.


----------



## ipodgirl

Styleanyone said:


> Took a while to collect them. I am sure more will come
> View attachment 3860641



Love your collection!! And dedicated space hehe


----------



## leuleu

Rodeo GM on H Europe.


----------



## Possum

My favourite colour combination [emoji171]


----------



## Purseperson420

Possum said:


> My favourite colour combination [emoji171]
> View attachment 3865278



Oh my goodness she’s stunning! If you don’t mind- is this currently available in stores? Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Styleanyone said:


> Took a while to collect them. I am sure more will come
> View attachment 3860641


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Possum said:


> My favourite colour combination [emoji171]
> View attachment 3865278


This is gorgeous ! when did you score it ?  I really don't like the one with the real horse hair.  They look too stiff.


----------



## divinexjanice

Today at Bellagio Las Vegas. Can you guess which one I got [emoji51]


----------



## Possum

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is gorgeous ! when did you score it ?  I really don't like the one with the real horse hair.  They look too stiff.


Thankyou, and sorry for my late reply. I was logged out of TPF and didn't have my password! It is a new release so should be coming into boutiques soon. Good luck!


----------



## Possum

Purseperson420 said:


> Oh my goodness she’s stunning! If you don’t mind- is this currently available in stores? Congrats on this beauty!


Thankyou! It is a new release so should be arriving soon


----------



## Possum

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is gorgeous ! when did you score it ?  I really don't like the one with the real horse hair.  They look too stiff.


Thankyou! It was purchased this month so it is a current release. Good Luck!


----------



## mimibee

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 3866089
> 
> Today at Bellagio Las Vegas. Can you guess which one I got [emoji51]



Orange? I like the orange one!! Hehe


----------



## leuleu

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 3866089
> 
> Today at Bellagio Las Vegas. Can you guess which one I got [emoji51]


Hope you took both.


----------



## Nanami_S.

Possum said:


> My favourite colour combination [emoji171]
> View attachment 3865278



OMG!!! This is SUPER gorgeous!! What’s the color combination? Anemone/Blue Paon/?/????


----------



## LadyCupid

Nanami_S. said:


> OMG!!! This is SUPER gorgeous!! What’s the color combination? Anemone/Blue Paon/?/????


Ultraviolet with vert vertigo saddle, lagoon mane and Rose Sakura strap


----------



## cavalla

Got lucky getting these 2 similar color combo brothers 2 weeks apart. Even better one at the airport duty free. I couldn’t believe my eyes when I saw it sitting on the counter.

The big brother is with real horse hair. I might be in the minority here. I slightly prefer the real horse hair.


----------



## SugarHazard

cavalla said:


> Got lucky getting these 2 similar color combo brothers 2 weeks apart. Even better one at the airport duty free. I couldn’t believe my eyes when I saw it sitting on the counter.
> 
> The big brother is with real horse hair. I might be in the minority here. I slightly prefer the real horse hair.
> 
> View attachment 3867866



I agree with you. I love the horse hair ones a tiny bit more. They look so serious in such a cute way! Pretty ponies you’ve got there!


----------



## SugarHazard

Introducing my first ever Rodeo charm! 
PM in Blue Celeste?/craie/malachite.
An adult version of my childhood My Little Pony toys. I’m smitten


----------



## chkpfbeliever

SugarHazard said:


> Introducing my first ever Rodeo charm!
> PM in Blue Celeste?/craie/malachite.
> An adult version of my childhood My Little Pony toys. I’m smitten
> 
> View attachment 3868147





SugarHazard said:


> Introducing my first ever Rodeo charm!
> PM in Blue Celeste?/craie/malachite.
> An adult version of my childhood My Little Pony toys. I’m smitten
> 
> View attachment 3868147


Congrats !! The PM version is really cute.  I've the same rodeo in the MM size.  Still cute and such a nice color combo.


----------



## cavalla

SugarHazard said:


> I agree with you. I love the horse hair ones a tiny bit more. They look so serious in such a cute way! Pretty ponies you’ve got there!



 I love the way you put it. So true!!!


----------



## gnetief

ipodgirl said:


> I have one with real hair but I prefer the leather ones as well.
> 
> After months and months of waiting, I finally have a bi-color rodeo!!! Soooo happy!
> 
> View attachment 3860606
> 
> View attachment 3860607


It's gorgeous [emoji173]


----------



## gnetief

Styleanyone said:


> Took a while to collect them. I am sure more will come
> View attachment 3860641


Love them all, what a collection[emoji108]


----------



## gnetief

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 3866089
> 
> Today at Bellagio Las Vegas. Can you guess which one I got [emoji51]


The mm size? [emoji3]


----------



## divinexjanice

mimibee said:


> Orange? I like the orange one!! Hehe



Yes love, I got the orange mm [emoji847]


----------



## divinexjanice

leuleu said:


> Hope you took both.



K only got the mm... womp womp. Gm would have swallowed my b30 I feel.


----------



## divinexjanice

gnetief said:


> The mm size? [emoji3]



Yes the mm [emoji3]


----------



## jill39

I am looking at a reseller now, but am nervous to purchase!  Is there anything I should look for?


----------



## jill39

Just wondering, was the yellow horse seasonal?


----------



## bagidiotic

jill39 said:


> Just wondering, was the yellow horse seasonal?


All rodeo  combos are seasonal 
You wont see repetition combo


----------



## jill39

bagidiotic said:


> All rodeo  combos are seasonal
> You wont see repetition combo



Thank you!  Still learning....they are all so cute!


----------



## ipodgirl

gnetief said:


> It's gorgeous [emoji173]



Thank you!


----------



## ipodgirl

SugarHazard said:


> Introducing my first ever Rodeo charm!
> PM in Blue Celeste?/craie/malachite.
> An adult version of my childhood My Little Pony toys. I’m smitten
> 
> View attachment 3868147



Yay congrats!! I think this is my favorite combo, probably because I’m obsessed with blue


----------



## cocomlle

Got this when I was in Hawaii (Waikiki) last month. Specs: Orange Poppy/Blue Zanzibar/Rose Azalee/Malachite-MM and I guess real horse hair (pardon my ignorance). I think it's cute and enjoy everyone's enthusiasm about rodeos...it's infectious as with all things H. I wasn't necessarily interested in getting one, but the SA was so excited about having them in stock and seemed to want me to have a popular/coveted item. Needless to say I got caught up in the moment and bought it. 

So, now after the glow of the vacation and high of shopping at another H store has died down, I'm not sure it's my style or if I'd accessorize my H bags with them...maybe my Noir Evie Sellier.... Should I return so a true rodeo fan can possiblly get it or keep as momento?


----------



## crisbac

cocomlle said:


> Got this when I was in Hawaii (Waikiki) last month. Specs: Orange Poppy/Blue Zanzibar/Rose Azalee/Malachite-MM and I guess real horse hair (pardon my ignorance). I think it's cute and enjoy everyone's enthusiasm about rodeos...it's infectious as with all things H. I wasn't necessarily interested in getting one, but the SA was so excited about having them in stock and seemed to want me to have a popular/coveted item. Needless to say I got caught up in the moment and bought it.
> 
> So, now after the glow of the vacation and high of shopping at another H store has died down, I'm not sure it's my style or if I'd accessorize my H bags with them...maybe my Noir Evie Sellier.... Should I return so a true rodeo fan can possiblly get it or keep as momento?
> 
> View attachment 3874549


It's so cute! Really lovely, cocomlle!  I wouldn't let it go as I think an opportunity could come up to carry it around.


----------



## divinexjanice

cocomlle said:


> Got this when I was in Hawaii (Waikiki) last month. Specs: Orange Poppy/Blue Zanzibar/Rose Azalee/Malachite-MM and I guess real horse hair (pardon my ignorance). I think it's cute and enjoy everyone's enthusiasm about rodeos...it's infectious as with all things H. I wasn't necessarily interested in getting one, but the SA was so excited about having them in stock and seemed to want me to have a popular/coveted item. Needless to say I got caught up in the moment and bought it.
> 
> So, now after the glow of the vacation and high of shopping at another H store has died down, I'm not sure it's my style or if I'd accessorize my H bags with them...maybe my Noir Evie Sellier.... Should I return so a true rodeo fan can possiblly get it or keep as momento?
> 
> View attachment 3874549



Keeeeeep!!!!


----------



## Icyss

Rodeos in pm that I've got in Vegas


----------



## ipodgirl

My new pm, got it from H website. I thought my collection was complete, but then I saw this... [emoji38] 

View attachment 3877990


----------



## bagidiotic

Icyss said:


> Rodeos in pm that I've got in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877984


Lucky  gal
Scored  2 in pm some more haha


----------



## Ang-Lin

I saw a bunch of PMs in the Rodeo dr boutique today. Didn’t take one home tho!


----------



## SugarHazard

Corralled two adorable my little ponies today! Oh my goodness, I’m so in love!


----------



## DH sucker

New rodeo combo: raisin, flamingo, rouge vif, and argile


----------



## Ethengdurst

Recent Rodeos from Vegas. Sizes MM and PM


----------



## Monique1004

My pm Malachite online order got canceled unfortunately then my SA found this guy for me. Cute BE pm one. Here's my growing stable. I only have one MM so it looks like mommy with lots of pony babies.


----------



## Purseperson420

Happy to share today’s score! 


However my other rodeo pm is also in rose az. My New MM does have horse hair and different accent colours... are they too similar? I fear trying to exchange as they are so rare in my store..


----------



## Hermazed

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 3889153
> 
> Recent Rodeos from Vegas. Sizes MM and PM



Nice! May I ask what colour combo is the bottom rodeo? Really like it a lot!! TIA


----------



## divinexjanice

Monique1004 said:


> My pm Malachite online order got canceled unfortunately then my SA found this guy for me. Cute BE pm one. Here's my growing stable. I only have one MM so it looks like mommy with lots of pony babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889588
> View attachment 3889589
> View attachment 3889590



Beautiful collection


----------



## divinexjanice

Purseperson420 said:


> Happy to share today’s score!
> View attachment 3889857
> 
> However my other rodeo pm is also in rose az. My New MM does have horse hair and different accent colours... are they too similar? I fear trying to exchange as they are so rare in my store..
> View attachment 3889858


 
I like the horse hair one more [emoji51]


----------



## tabbi001

Purseperson420 said:


> Happy to share today’s score!
> View attachment 3889857
> 
> However my other rodeo pm is also in rose az. My New MM does have horse hair and different accent colours... are they too similar? I fear trying to exchange as they are so rare in my store..
> View attachment 3889858


They are quite different to me. Actually I have both as well, the difference is that mine is without horse hair. I even have a GM version! So if you like the colors, I say keep them.


----------



## Purseperson420

divinexjanice said:


> I like the horse hair one more [emoji51]





tabbi001 said:


> They are quite different to me. Actually I have both as well, the difference is that mine is without horse hair. I even have a GM version! So if you like the colors, I say keep them.



Thank you for the reassurance!


----------



## abkr

I need help here. If I would like to keep only 2 mm size, which one I should let it go?


----------



## divinexjanice

abkr said:


> I need help here. If I would like to keep only 2 mm size, which one I should let it go?



What bags style/size/colors do you own


----------



## leuleu

abkr said:


> I need help here. If I would like to keep only 2 mm size, which one I should let it go?


Why keeping only 2mm ? If you sell the other ones, you won't be able to find them again.


----------



## Styleanyone

My new addition.


----------



## Styleanyone

Not sure -  should I add those?  I have 2 two sided paddock selle. Love them!


----------



## cockatoo

My new Rodeo MM and PM!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Styleanyone said:


> View attachment 3893348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new addition.



Beautiful rare colour!!


----------



## Monique1004

abkr said:


> I need help here. If I would like to keep only 2 mm size, which one I should let it go?



If you have more warm toned bags then let go of the middle one. If you have cool toned bags then let go of the one on right.


----------



## Monique1004

Lots of new pony friends this month!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Hermazed said:


> Nice! May I ask what colour combo is the bottom rodeo? Really like it a lot!!


Hi, sorry for the late reply, it says Trench/Canopy/Curry/Taupe in the receipt. I really like it alot too!


----------



## Nanami_S.

I just got a PM likes Monique1004’s. Here is my tiny PM stable.


----------



## KH8

Rouge H/ Rose Indian/ Menthe


----------



## celialow

Loving the pop of color!! 
Jaune in MM.


----------



## mewcraze

Anyone gotten the rose sakura in the US when it released 2? yrs ago?  I only saw ppl from Asia and EU gotten them n wonder if it ever sold in US...  
Fell in  w the purple one w sakura strap and dunno if I should wait or buy from reseller...
Plsss share info if you have


----------



## chkpfbeliever

celialow said:


> Loving the pop of color!!
> Jaune in MM.
> View attachment 3903448


I should try this color combo as well.  Gorgeous !


----------



## celialow

chkpfbeliever said:


> I should try this color combo as well.  Gorgeous !


Thank you, @chkpfbeliever 
Please share a pic too!


----------



## carlinha

mewcraze said:


> Anyone gotten the rose sakura in the US when it released 2? yrs ago?  I only saw ppl from Asia and EU gotten them n wonder if it ever sold in US...
> Fell in  w the purple one w sakura strap and dunno if I should wait or buy from reseller...
> Plsss share info if you have



Yes I have this one and love it to pieces 
[emoji7]


----------



## ipodgirl

mewcraze said:


> Anyone gotten the rose sakura in the US when it released 2? yrs ago?  I only saw ppl from Asia and EU gotten them n wonder if it ever sold in US...
> Fell in  w the purple one w sakura strap and dunno if I should wait or buy from reseller...
> Plsss share info if you have



Yes, I bought one from the SF store a few years ago. It’s mm.


----------



## mewcraze

carlinha said:


> Yes I have this one and love it to pieces
> [emoji7]


thss for the info, it is sooooo lovely 


ipodgirl said:


> Yes, I bought one from the SF store a few years ago. It’s mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906380


tkssss, lucky !  Guess I will wait n try my luck


----------



## Sherjohn

Hi can i check if anyone knows the dimensions of the mm vs the pm? I cannot seems to find any mention of the dimensions of the diff sizes. Like to compare the size b4 i purchase from a reseller. Tks!'


----------



## Serva1

I’ve always rejected all rodeos, thinking they are not so pretty and really not my cup of tea. When I saw this one, even though it’s not barenia, black or lizzard, my heart melted and I bought it. I think it gives some colour/fun for my little barenia bag. Love the handstiches and the leather feels soft and doesn’t scratch my bag. Will there be more? Possibly if I’m ever offered my ”wishlist” but Hermès probably doesn’t make the ones I like? I think it’s amazing that I changed my mind about rodeos, but then again, after all it’s H E R M È S [emoji173]️


----------



## crisbac

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3907678
> 
> View attachment 3907679
> 
> 
> I’ve always rejected all rodeos, thinking they are not so pretty and really not my cup of tea. When I saw this one, even though it’s not barenia, black or lizzard, my heart melted and I bought it. I think it gives some colour/fun for my little barenia bag. Love the handstiches and the leather feels soft and doesn’t scratch my bag. Will there be more? Possibly if I’m ever offered my ”wishlist” but Hermès probably doesn’t make the ones I like? I think it’s amazing that I changed my mind about rodeos, but then again, after all it’s H E R M È S [emoji173]️


I love this color combination!!  Huge congrats, Serva1!!


----------



## Serva1

crisbac said:


> I love this color combination!!  Huge congrats, Serva1!!



Thank you dear crisbac, you are always so supportive and friendly. I’ve liked visiting this tread, seeing all the rodeos. I’m happy I finally embrace this bestseller that so many people love and collect [emoji3]


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My very first Rodeo absolutely crushing on it right now. Love the Vert Vertigo perfect match for my K32


----------



## divinexjanice

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3910821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first Rodeo absolutely crushing on it right now. Love the Vert Vertigo perfect match for my K32



So beautiful, congrats


----------



## Monique1004

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3910821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first Rodeo absolutely crushing on it right now. Love the Vert Vertigo perfect match for my K32



Wow, there are a lot of new colors are coming out. I like all these new combinations.


----------



## Twelve

Sherjohn said:


> Hi can i check if anyone knows the dimensions of the mm vs the pm? I cannot seems to find any mention of the dimensions of the diff sizes. Like to compare the size b4 i purchase from a reseller. Tks!'


mm  L 2.5 x H 10.5 x D 12 cm
pm   L 2 x H 7.5 x D 8.5 cm


----------



## Sherjohn

Thank u Twelve!


----------



## divinexjanice

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3910821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first Rodeo absolutely crushing on it right now. Love the Vert Vertigo perfect match for my K32



My SA just sent me this pic 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3913601


----------



## Ethengdurst

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3910821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first Rodeo absolutely crushing on it right now. Love the Vert Vertigo perfect match for my K32


Love the colors!


----------



## surfers

Managed to get this Bleu Electrique/Lime/Malachite Rodeo charm for my wife.


----------



## divinexjanice

surfers said:


> Managed to get this Bleu Electrique/Lime/Malachite Rodeo charm for my wife.



Loveeeee the bleu electrique


----------



## divinexjanice

More pics from SA today!!!


----------



## txrosegirl

surfers said:


> Managed to get this Bleu Electrique/Lime/Malachite Rodeo charm for my wife.


 
i got this one today too! they had both sizes and i went for the small size


----------



## divinexjanice

txrosegirl said:


> i got this one today too! they had both sizes and i went for the small size



Oooh my SA at Houston store texted me she had rodeo today! Glad you got it!


----------



## txrosegirl

divinexjanice said:


> Oooh my SA at Houston store texted me she had rodeo today! Glad you got it!


thank you so much!!! it was so cute seeing them side by side


----------



## ipodgirl

I’ve been very lucky with rodeos in 2017. Bagged another one during my trip to Thailand!


----------



## ipodgirl

ipodgirl said:


> I’ve been very lucky with rodeos in 2017. Bagged another one during my trip to Thailand!
> 
> View attachment 3914668



Opps forgot to say, I picked up the pink one. Only cz I already have the blue one


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Oh my Goodness! I was just redirected to  this thread and I've gotta say that it is amazing! I love all the pics and your info ladies!


----------



## divinexjanice

Asked and I received! My only gripe is it being MM and I asked for PM since I have B30 and Evelyne 29 clemence and Evelyne 29 hunter leather. Any thoughts? I love the colors of this rodeo too [emoji30]


----------



## prattedu

Sharing my First Capucine/Celeste PM rodeo
I wanted to have MM for my picotin but my SA told me PM is harder to get so why not
Should I get MM as well?
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## txrosegirl

prattedu said:


> Sharing my First Capucine/Celeste PM rodeo
> I wanted to have MM for my picotin but my SA told me PM is harder to get so why not
> Should I get MM as well?
> Thanks for letting me share


so cute! i think this is the perfect size for your bag!  and the rodeo perfectly matches the twilly....love it!!


----------



## Hanakimi

I’m in Paris now and hoping to score a rodeo but I’m also a first time H buyer and I’m interested in getting the Halzan. Would anyone have any tips? I love these little horsies T_T


----------



## renet

Sharing my little score on day 3 of Christmas!  This pony was picked together with my lovely SA for my little B. [emoji7]

Before pony was selected, B was not so sweet or just missing something. 



After pony was put up, the B became lovely!


----------



## divinexjanice

renet said:


> Sharing my little score on day 3 of Christmas!  This pony was picked together with my lovely SA for my little B. [emoji7]
> 
> Before pony was selected, B was not so sweet or just missing something.
> View attachment 3923757
> 
> 
> After pony was put up, the B became lovely!
> View attachment 3923824



Beautiful! What sizes are the B and rodeo? I love the pink twilly on your B


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> Beautiful! What sizes are the B and rodeo? I love the pink twilly on your B



Thank you, divinexjanice! They are B25 and PM Rodeo (color: rose azalee/malachite/lime/turquoise). Yes, I love this twilly colorway. It’s called Calèche, Mors et Bouteilles and color: rose/jaune/gris.


----------



## SugarHazard

New GM babies joining my corral. I’m in
LVE! 

Orange Poppy/Blue Zanzibar/Rose Azalee/Malachite with Real Horse Hair



Celeste/Lime/Malachite/Orange Poppy with Real Horse Hair


----------



## Jamie2q

Got my first Rodeo yesterday!


----------



## divinexjanice

Jamie2q said:


> Got my first Rodeo yesterday!



Lovely!!


----------



## Serva1

Jamie2q said:


> Got my first Rodeo yesterday!



Congrats, a perfect match with your twilly [emoji3]


----------



## Kristal7788

My rodeo score in December 2017. MM vs PM size by size.  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tipsyhoney

My lucky score from my short holiday in Seoul. A lovely small souvenir indeed [emoji4]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

It is raining PM rodeos on eBay for very reasonable prices and they all look authentic to me.  Why are people having such hard time finding at stores but the sellers on eBay have little pricing power ?  I'm seriously thinking about this one:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Rod...536158?hash=item4b33702a9e:g:dVkAAOSwqfZaUovK


----------



## SugarHazard

Newest GM baby 

Rose Pourpre/Bleu Electrique/Malachite


----------



## divinexjanice

SugarHazard said:


> Newest GM baby
> 
> Rose Pourpre/Bleu Electrique/Malachite
> View attachment 3930589



Lahhhhhhhveeeeeeee [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ipodgirl

Oh boy!! I just realized my new rodeo is kind of similar to one I already own. Do you think this is too similar?  Would you keep both? I loveeee pm!


----------



## crisbac

ipodgirl said:


> Oh boy!! I just realized my new rodeo is kind of similar to one I already own. Do you think this is too similar?  Would you keep both? I loveeee pm!
> 
> View attachment 3931015


They are adorabe, ipodgirl!  I would definitely keep them both!


----------



## daffodilz

new PM charm for my new bolide 27 

what do you think of the color combination? should i change the rodeo to something brighter? my hubby likes this color combination though im not so sure myself.. haha


----------



## hedgwin99

daffodilz said:


> new PM charm for my new bolide 27
> 
> what do you think of the color combination? should i change the rodeo to something brighter? my hubby likes this color combination though im not so sure myself.. haha



I like it! The yellow tail and mane complimented the bolide![emoji106]


----------



## smallfry

daffodilz said:


> new PM charm for my new bolide 27
> 
> what do you think of the color combination? should i change the rodeo to something brighter? my hubby likes this color combination though im not so sure myself.. haha


I think it looks great!


----------



## txrosegirl

crisbac said:


> They are adorabe, ipodgirl!  I would definitely keep them both!


me too! different color tails so completely different


----------



## txrosegirl

daffodilz said:


> new PM charm for my new bolide 27
> 
> what do you think of the color combination? should i change the rodeo to something brighter? my hubby likes this color combination though im not so sure myself.. haha


i think it looks adorably perfect


----------



## bagidiotic

ipodgirl said:


> Oh boy!! I just realized my new rodeo is kind of similar to one I already own. Do you think this is too similar?  Would you keep both? I loveeee pm!
> 
> View attachment 3931015


Keep both please


Sent from my SM-T825Y using Tapatalk


----------



## crisbac

daffodilz said:


> new PM charm for my new bolide 27
> 
> what do you think of the color combination? should i change the rodeo to something brighter? my hubby likes this color combination though im not so sure myself.. haha


I'd keep it! It's so chic!


----------



## Hanakimi

Jamie2q said:


> Got my first Rodeo yesterday!



Such cute colors!!!


----------



## ipodgirl

Haha thanks!! I’m keeping both for now. I do need to start the habit of checking my current collection before I buy more. I spotted a few color on IG that I really want! In trench!!


----------



## ipodgirl

daffodilz said:


> new PM charm for my new bolide 27
> 
> what do you think of the color combination? should i change the rodeo to something brighter? my hubby likes this color combination though im not so sure myself.. haha



Very cute combo!!!


----------



## SugarHazard

divinexjanice said:


> Lahhhhhhhveeeeeeee [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

daffodilz said:


> new PM charm for my new bolide 27
> 
> what do you think of the color combination? should i change the rodeo to something brighter? my hubby likes this color combination though im not so sure myself.. haha



I love this colour!! And it matches your bag perfectly!! Your hubby has good taste!


----------



## SugarHazard

.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

daffodilz said:


> new PM charm for my new bolide 27
> 
> what do you think of the color combination? should i change the rodeo to something brighter? my hubby likes this color combination though im not so sure myself.. haha


Such a gorgeous BE Bolide.  I think the green is a bit dark for your bag even though the tail is a pop color.  It would be great if the rodeo is like a lighter blue.


----------



## little.bear

Does anyone own a rodeo with these colour combination to share? Rouge H and Malachite


----------



## SugarHazard

My stable is finally complete. 
Lucky 13




My favorite size is the MM, then GM, then lastly PM. 

I love all my horsies but the PMs seem so teeny for what you get and imho only looks good on mini purses. I love the MMs the most because they look good on all my bags. They feel substantial and not too big. The GMs look too big for mini purses but they are so perfect for B35s and still look good on B30s (just a bolder look). 

So for me, I love pairing:
K25 & other Mini bags - PMs
B25, K28 - PMs (perfect) and MMs (for bolder look)
B30, K32 - MMs (perfect) and GMs (for bolder look)
B35, K35- GMs (perfect) and MMs (for more subtle look)


----------



## smallfry

SugarHazard said:


> My stable is finally complete.
> Lucky 13
> View attachment 3939949
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite size is the MM, then GM, then lastly PM.
> 
> I love all my horsies but the PMs seem so teeny for what you get and imho only looks good on mini purses. I love the MMs the most because they look good on all my bags. They feel substantial and not too big. The GMs look too big for mini purses but they are so perfect for B35s and still look good on B30s (just a bolder look).
> 
> So for me, I love pairing:
> K25 & other Mini bags - PMs
> B25, K28 - PMs (perfect) and MMs (for bolder look)
> B30, K32 - MMs (perfect) and GMs (for bolder look)
> B35, K35- GMs (perfect) and MMs (for more subtle look)


Gorgeous stable!  Such a happy picture, enjoy!


----------



## ghoztz

Rodeo explosion on line (US website only)!  Get it while it supplies last


----------



## SugarHazard

smallfry said:


> Gorgeous stable!  Such a happy picture, enjoy!




Aww thank you so much! 
My stable makes me happy! After trying to find them unsuccessfully for 4 straight months, I managed to get 13 in the last 2 months! I think it’s because of the amped up production for the holiday season. Whatever the reason, I’m happy. 

I got some repeats in color but I told myself “no rules, just buy what will make you happy” so I did. Now I want a Rose Azalee bag just to have a matching purse for my rose Azalee rodeos to hang onto. How insane is that?


----------



## mewcraze

May I ask if anyone gotten this from the US boutique?


----------



## divinexjanice

mewcraze said:


> May I ask if anyone gotten this from the US boutique?



That one is gorgeous. I haven't seen it. Did you acquire this recently?


----------



## mewcraze

divinexjanice said:


> That one is gorgeous. I haven't seen it. Did you acquire this recently?



Sorry should noted pic was taken from IG   Poster said this combo not coming US so wonder if it's true and if I need look for reseller to get it


----------



## DH sucker

mewcraze said:


> Sorry should noted pic was taken from IG   Poster said this combo not coming US so wonder if it's true and if I need look for reseller to get it



FWIW, I’ve never seen that combo either. And I’ve never heard of H restricting rodeo combos to various parts of the globe. I’m no H expert, but I’d research that reseller carefully. There are a LOT of counterfeit rodeos out there. Good luck!


----------



## KH8

Is it an illusion or H is really producing more rodeos? 

London today: was offered these 2 today and picked the raisin one... a MM Bleu electrique and GM green at T5.... a MM lime in T3 

We can never get enough anyway right?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Possum said:


> My favourite colour combination [emoji171]
> View attachment 3865278


Darling, what are the colors!??? It's stunning!


----------



## Possum

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, what are the colors!??? It's stunning!


Thankyou my dear @Israeli_Flava  The colours are: Ultraviolet, Vert Vertigo, Lagon (yes, LAGON ) and Rose Sakura!
Mine was not purchased in the USA, but from Hermes Seoul Airport in October 17.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Possum said:


> Thankyou my dear @Israeli_Flava  The colours are: Ultraviolet, Vert Vertigo, Lagon (yes, LAGON ) and Rose Sakura!


(((hugs))))


----------



## cocomlle

Possum said:


> Thankyou my dear @Israeli_Flava  The colours are: Ultraviolet, Vert Vertigo, Lagon (yes, LAGON ) and Rose Sakura!
> Mine was not purchased in the USA, but from Hermes Seoul Airport in October 17.



Lagon!


----------



## Possum

Here's an action shot .. just for fun!


----------



## mewcraze

DH sucker said:


> FWIW, I’ve never seen that combo either. And I’ve never heard of H restricting rodeo combos to various parts of the globe. I’m no H expert, but I’d research that reseller carefully. There are a LOT of counterfeit rodeos out there. Good luck!


Thsss for advises, wishing it would available here but dun want miss out like rose sakura


----------



## mewcraze

Possum said:


> Thankyou my dear @Israeli_Flava  The colours are: Ultraviolet, Vert Vertigo, Lagon (yes, LAGON ) and Rose Sakura!
> Mine was not purchased in the USA, but from Hermes Seoul Airport in October 17.


Super lucky great find


----------



## Possum

mewcraze said:


> Super lucky great find


Thankyou dear @mewcraze


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Possum said:


> Here's an action shot .. just for fun!
> View attachment 3948578


(((faints)))


----------



## tipsyhoney

I can’t decide whether my rodeo is too big for my b. Would appreciate your comments ladies!


----------



## Sherjohn

My lime rodeo mm with my newin herbag in blue e. Do u think the rodeo is too big? Tks


----------



## Sparkledolll

Just picked up this cutie. Blue de malt/rubis PM


----------



## acrowcounted

Sherjohn said:


> View attachment 3952061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lime rodeo mm with my newin herbag in blue e. Do u think the rodeo is too big? Tks


I think it's adorable!


----------



## Sherjohn

acrowcounted said:


> I think it's adorable!



Thank u acrowcounted!


----------



## crisbac

tipsyhoney said:


> I can’t decide whether my rodeo is too big for my b. Would appreciate your comments ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3950904





Sherjohn said:


> View attachment 3952061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lime rodeo mm with my newin herbag in blue e. Do u think the rodeo is too big? Tks


Your Rodeos are lovely, tipsyhoney and Sherjohn!  I think Rodeos always look fabulous, no matter whether they are PM, MM or GM.


----------



## Pgirl2016

I can see how you may be questioning whether it’s a little big. The MM is actually significantly bigger than the PM. The GM way way bigger. Yes the MM is quite obvious. Have you considered  getting an PM to see what it looks like?


----------



## tipsyhoney

crisbac said:


> Your Rodeos are lovely, tipsyhoney and Sherjohn!  I think Rodeos always look fabulous, no matter whether they are PM, MM or GM.



Thank you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Sherjohn said:


> View attachment 3952061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lime rodeo mm with my newin herbag in blue e. Do u think the rodeo is too big? Tks


I don't think so ! It is really cute.


----------



## Sherjohn

crisbac said:


> Your Rodeos are lovely, tipsyhoney and Sherjohn!  I think Rodeos always look fabulous, no matter whether they are PM, MM or GM.



Thank you! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> I don't think so ! It is really cute.



Thank you for the assurance!


----------



## abkr

Rodeo PM in action [emoji7]


----------



## ghoztz

mewcraze said:


> May I ask if anyone gotten this from the US boutique?



such a stunner!  I "need" this in my life!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Does anyone know if rodeos count towards building profile? TIA


----------



## Prada Prince

My bi-colour Rodeo PM on my Lady Dior Supple...


----------



## renet

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Does anyone know if rodeos count towards building profile? TIA



My local store does count it towards building profile.


----------



## renet

Prada Prince said:


> My bi-colour Rodeo PM on my Lady Dior Supple...
> 
> View attachment 3957892
> 
> View attachment 3957894



[emoji106] May I know what is the color combi? Cos I saw a different color in its eyes?


----------



## Prada Prince

renet said:


> [emoji106] May I know what is the color combi? Cos I saw a different color in its eyes?


I'll check when I get home, but I have two Rodeo PMs which are in similar colour combinations on one side, (but have decided to sell the other one since I find it too similar...), which is this combination below.


----------



## renet

Prada Prince said:


> I'll check when I get home, but I have two Rodeo PMs which are in similar colour combinations on one side, (but have decided to sell the other one since I find it too similar...), which is this combination below.



I see. Thanks in advance!


----------



## divinexjanice

Someone gets to come out and play today


----------



## NezzieLeb

I was just in the Lausanne boutique in Switzerland and they had a few rodeos. They had a Blue Celeste with horsehair, Orange Poppy with horsehair, and Blue Electrique in the PM size, as well as a Malachite one in the MM size if anyone is interested!


----------



## Prada Prince

Little drop of sunshine [emoji274]!




View attachment 3964885


----------



## txrosegirl

Prada Prince said:


> Little drop of sunshine [emoji274]!
> 
> View attachment 3964883
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964885


love this one!! so sunny and cheerful!


----------



## SugarHazard

I did it. I bought a H bag just so I have a place to hang my Rose Azalee Rodeo PM and MM Charms.  

Lindy 26 in Rose Azalee Evercolor 

At the Hermes store:





At home modeling the two Rodeos:



On her first trip to celebrate Valentine’s Day and CNY with matching PM Rodeo: 




My very own pink Valentine’s Day/CNY fortune cookie. 

Wishing everyone a lovely Valentine’s Day and a happy, healthy New Year!!! May you be showered with love and lots and lots of bags.


----------



## divinexjanice

SugarHazard said:


> I did it. I bought a H bag just so I have a place to hang my Rose Azalee Rodeo PM and MM Charms.
> 
> Lindy 26 in Rose Azalee Evercolor
> 
> At the Hermes store:
> View attachment 3966405
> View attachment 3966406
> View attachment 3966407
> 
> 
> At home modeling the two Rodeos:
> View attachment 3966414
> 
> 
> On her first trip to celebrate Valentine’s Day and CNY with matching PM Rodeo:
> 
> View attachment 3966415
> 
> 
> My very own pink Valentine’s Day/CNY fortune cookie.
> 
> Wishing everyone a lovely Valentine’s Day and a happy, healthy New Year!!! May you be showered with love and lots and lots of bags.



Perfect size bag, perfect bag, perfect color, perfect leather, perfect twillies, perfect rodeos...how many times can I say perfect!!!


----------



## Monique1004

SugarHazard said:


> I did it. I bought a H bag just so I have a place to hang my Rose Azalee Rodeo PM and MM Charms.
> 
> Lindy 26 in Rose Azalee Evercolor
> 
> At the Hermes store:
> View attachment 3966405
> View attachment 3966406
> View attachment 3966407
> 
> 
> At home modeling the two Rodeos:
> View attachment 3966414
> 
> 
> On her first trip to celebrate Valentine’s Day and CNY with matching PM Rodeo:
> 
> View attachment 3966415
> 
> 
> My very own pink Valentine’s Day/CNY fortune cookie.
> 
> Wishing everyone a lovely Valentine’s Day and a happy, healthy New Year!!! May you be showered with love and lots and lots of bags.



The things we do that we can only understand...  
It’s a perfect color for lindy26. So lovely~ Congrats!


----------



## smallfry

SugarHazard said:


> I did it. I bought a H bag just so I have a place to hang my Rose Azalee Rodeo PM and MM Charms.
> 
> Lindy 26 in Rose Azalee Evercolor
> 
> At the Hermes store
> 
> My very own pink Valentine’s Day/CNY fortune cookie.
> 
> Wishing everyone a lovely Valentine’s Day and a happy, healthy New Year!!! May you be showered with love and lots and lots of bags.



Very beautiful, congratulations SugarHazard!


----------



## ipodgirl

Happy Valentine’s Day! 

Another new pm rodeo added  Yay!


----------



## acrowcounted

ipodgirl said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!
> 
> Another new pm rodeo added  Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3968495


Love this color combo!


----------



## MiriamL

stocking up at the Seoul airport (Incheon T1)!


----------



## happyalice

MiriamL said:


> stocking up at the Seoul airport (Incheon T1)!


Lovely! What’s the price at Incheon for mm rodeo?


----------



## MiriamL

happyalice said:


> Lovely! What’s the price at Incheon for mm rodeo?


sorry, not sure but the pm was US$449


----------



## happyalice

MiriamL said:


> sorry, not sure but the pm was US$449


Thank u!!


----------



## renet

MiriamL said:


> stocking up at the Seoul airport (Incheon T1)!



Congrats! Do you need to purchase anything before they offered you Rodeo? Thanks!


----------



## Monique1004

MiriamL said:


> stocking up at the Seoul airport (Incheon T1)!



Wow, you're lucky. I go to Korea every summer & never able to get any from there. Ilike the gray one.


----------



## GinGin

MiriamL said:


> stocking up at the Seoul airport (Incheon T1)!



What are the colors on that gray one??


----------



## renet

GinGin said:


> What are the colors on that gray one??



Should be blue glacier, I’m looking for this combi color too. [emoji4]


----------



## cavalla

GinGin said:


> What are the colors on that gray one??





renet said:


> Should be blue glacier, I’m looking for this combi color too. [emoji4]



Not OP but I just got this one. It's bleu glacier / curry / rouge H. Hope you both find yours soon!


----------



## renet

cavalla said:


> Not OP but I just got this one. It's bleu glacier / curry / rouge H. Hope you both find yours soon!



Could not find this combi. Instead, found another love just hours ago in Incheon Airport.


----------



## kath00

Gorgeous!  Is that Trench?


----------



## renet

kath00 said:


> Gorgeous!  Is that Trench?



Yes, it is Trench/Canopy/Curry/Taupe in PM size. [emoji2]


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> Could not find this combi. Instead, found another love just hours ago in Incheon Airport.


This one is cute too!


----------



## leuleu

What happens this season with Rodeos ?
Seems there are so many different combinations.


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> This one is cute too!



Thanks, Lollipop!  I picked this over a Rough H rodeo. My husband told me I should just take both. However, I didn’t as I couldn’t find a bag that matches with it. [emoji23] 

The other 2 are in Poppy Orange tone and in GM sizes so I did not pick them up.


----------



## leuleu

renet said:


> Thanks, Lollipop!  I picked this over a Rough H rodeo. *My husband told me I should just take both.* However, I didn’t as I couldn’t find a bag that matches with it. [emoji23]
> 
> The other 2 are in Poppy Orange tone and in GM sizes so I did not pick them up.


Your husband is such a good one, like mine !
I don't know if I I would have been able to resist to the second one.


----------



## cavalla

renet said:


> Thanks, Lollipop!  I picked this over a Rough H rodeo. My husband told me I should just take both. However, I didn’t as I couldn’t find a bag that matches with it. [emoji23]
> 
> The other 2 are in Poppy Orange tone and in GM sizes so I did not pick them up.



You know bags always come along when you pick the right accessories....   J/K I definitely respect your self discipline. I can't! And I wasn't even a bag charm person! Congrats on finding this one. He's a handsome one!


----------



## renet

cavalla said:


> You know bags always come along when you pick the right accessories....   J/K I definitely respect your self discipline. I can't! And I wasn't even a bag charm person! Congrats on finding this one. He's a handsome one!



Thanks! I did regret a little when I boarded my flight back home but well, I am still happy to find one I love too!  [emoji12] [emoji7][emoji1]


----------



## cavalla

renet said:


> Thanks! I did regret a little when I boarded my flight back home but well, I am still happy to find one I love too!  [emoji12] [emoji7][emoji1]



More will find their way to you. I'm sure.


----------



## renet

cavalla said:


> More will find their way to you. I'm sure.



Yes, that’s for sure!  Its only in my home country that has some limits to getting a Rodeo. Limitation like gotten one just months before or must have certain spending and Rodeo is not on display. I believe they kept it for regulars.


----------



## meowlett

I have to be honest.  While I have always been a charm person, I am not the horsey type.  I have never imagined that I would be hooked on this.  My SA saved me a PM Bleu Electrique Rodeo and I bought it with my last phone order.  I haven't envisioned which bag to put it on.  So yes, I bought the pony before the bag.  And when I was playing with it today, I know I am down another slippery slope.


----------



## hermes fans

renet said:


> Could not find this combi. Instead, found another love just hours ago in Incheon Airport.
> View attachment 3988026


How much is it at airport please? Is the price tax free?


----------



## renet

hermes fans said:


> How much is it at airport please? Is the price tax free?



It is Tax Free. PM size is USD449 at Incheon airport.


----------



## SugarHazard

divinexjanice said:


> Perfect size bag, perfect bag, perfect color, perfect leather, perfect twillies, perfect rodeos...how many times can I say perfect!!!



Oh my gosh thank you so much!! You are too sweet! 



Monique1004 said:


> The things we do that we can only understand...
> It’s a perfect color for lindy26. So lovely~ Congrats!



I know, I think it’s an affliction, the side effect being hopelessly addicted to H! I don’t mind not finding a cure though. 



smallfry said:


> Very beautiful, congratulations SugarHazard!



Aww, thanks so much!


----------



## meowlett

I am buying two more PMs when I see my SA tomorrow.  I am down that very slippery slope and is going to be a stable owner.  How many color combos are there out there for PMs?  I need to have a separate budget for this new addiction.


----------



## Monique1004

New colors come out every season. I believe the colors don't get repeated again so once they're sold then that's it. It's a very slippery slope. I never thought I would get this many but still lusting over when new color combo comes out. Here's my stable.


----------



## meowlett

Monique1004 said:


> New colors come out every season. I believe the colors don't get repeated again so once they're sold then that's it. It's a very slippery slope. I never thought I would get this many but still lusting over when new color combo comes out. Here's my stable.
> View attachment 3995646
> 
> View attachment 3995647


Thank you for the info!  Very impressive stable!!!
BTW, I have requested my international business assignments to be aligned with the H locations where I can buy more PMs.  And if the color is not available in the US, I am technically not cheating on my SA.     That said, I have a feeling that my SA will find me all of the current colors.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monique1004 said:


> New colors come out every season. I believe the colors don't get repeated again so once they're sold then that's it. It's a very slippery slope. I never thought I would get this many but still lusting over when new color combo comes out. Here's my stable.
> View attachment 3995646
> 
> View attachment 3995647


I love your stable !!  Every color combo is so unique.


----------



## ipodgirl

Monique1004 said:


> New colors come out every season. I believe the colors don't get repeated again so once they're sold then that's it. It's a very slippery slope. I never thought I would get this many but still lusting over when new color combo comes out. Here's my stable.
> View attachment 3995646
> 
> View attachment 3995647



I love your stable!! Haha I know what you mean, I’ve already bought two more pm rodeos after I said “no more” last time lol.


----------



## meowlett

I think my SA and I just crossed off the last scarves off my wish list today.  She is so smart that she already started me down this slippery slope.  I am at 3 PMs now.  We will see how I end up.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> I have to be honest.  While I have always been a charm person, I am not the horsey type.  I have never imagined that I would be hooked on this.  My SA saved me a PM Bleu Electrique Rodeo and I bought it with my last phone order.  I haven't envisioned which bag to put it on.  So yes, I bought the pony before the bag.  And when I was playing with it today, I know I am down another slippery slope.
> View attachment 3990482



This really resonated with me! I too am a charm person, but never got into Rodeos until I got one last October. Now I have 3.  Also don't know which bags I'd pair them with yet, just "collecting" them.  Even the kid was like "Really Mom!? Another horse!?"


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> This really resonated with me! I too am a charm person, but never got into Rodeos until I got one last October. Now I have 3.  Also don't know which bags I'd pair them with yet, just "collecting" them.  Even the kid was like "Really Mom!? Another horse!?"


My SA did find me the BE Lindy 30 to put the Rodeos on.    But the pony was purchased before the bag.  I know what got me hooked.  I am sure we all have other bag charms that are cuter looking than the Rodeo.  But once I touched the leather, the spell has been casted on me.  Let's see how our stables grow over time.


----------



## Karishka

My first Birkin 35 with cute horsy now I want them in all colors lol


----------



## Ang-Lin

Karishka said:


> My first Birkin 35 with cute horsy now I want them in all colors lol


nice! May I know what size that is? I just bought my first Rodeo (in PM) after resisting it for over a year now...


----------



## Karishka

Ang-Lin said:


> nice! May I know what size that is? I just bought my first Rodeo (in PM) after resisting it for over a year now...


It's a MM


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> nice! May I know what size that is? I just bought my first Rodeo (in PM) after resisting it for over a year now...



Welcome to the dark pony side!


----------



## Ang-Lin

cocomlle said:


> Welcome to the dark pony side!


Thank you! Haha. Can’t resist the color combo. Sigh


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> nice! May I know what size that is? I just bought my first Rodeo (in PM) after resisting it for over a year now...


What casted the spell on you?
I had once told my DH that he would need to check my brains when I start collecting the Rodeo.  And when my SA was trying to convince me to get the first one in Bleu Electrique, I had to talk to her in a different room.  And then my DH asked me, "What are you hiding?"  *sigh*


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> What casted the spell on you?
> I had once told my DH that he would need to check my brains when I start collecting the Rodeo.  And when my SA was trying to convince me to get the first one in Bleu Electrique, I had to talk to her in a different room.  And then my DH asked me, "What are you hiding?"  *sigh*


It was one of those impulse things (impulse + H addiction = bad combo, I know). When I saw @Amka post a link to the rodeo, I clicked it and thought to myself (as the page was loading) "if it's still available I'll get one", because more often than not those are gone before you can even say *Rodeo PM*. Low and behold it was still available, and I happen to like the colors.  

Did your first purchase turn into a slippery slope?  I told myself I'll have just this one, but you know it's not easy sticking to that!


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> It was one of those impulse things (impulse + H addiction = bad combo, I know). When I saw @Amka post a link to the rodeo, I clicked it and thought to myself (as the page was loading) "if it's still available I'll get one", because more often than not those are gone before you can even say *Rodeo PM*. Low and behold it was still available, and I happen to like the colors.
> 
> Did your first purchase turn into a slippery slope?  I told myself I'll have just this one, but you know it's not easy sticking to that!


My very first PM purchase was on Feb 27 when I did the phone order with my SA.  By March 7, two more were held for me, which I purchased last Friday.  So the slope is very slippery if you enlist your SA to help.  I am sure my stable will continue to grow.  I need a separate budget for this matter.

And if I have to travel a lot for business this year (I am hoping that it will be limited because I want to stay with my pups and DH), I am only going to places where I can get PM pacifiers for colors that are not available in the US.


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> My very first PM purchase was on Feb 27 when I did the phone order with my SA.  By March 7, two more were held for me, which I purchased last Friday.  So the slope is very slippery if you enlist your SA to help.  I am sure my stable will continue to grow.  I need a separate budget for this matter.
> 
> And if I have to travel a lot for business this year (I am hoping that it will be limited because I want to stay with my pups and DH), I am only going to places where I can get PM pacifiers for colors that are not available in the US.



Wow - that turned slippery so quickly. Thanks for sharing! I haven't even mentioned this to my SA - want to see how the first one looks on my bags first. It would be interesting to see a list of all the available color combos tho!


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Wow - that turned slippery so quickly. Thanks for sharing! I haven't even mentioned this to my SA - want to see how the first one looks on my bags first. It would be interesting to see a list of all the available color combos tho!


When you touch the charm, you will be charmed too (pun intended).  There is no way you will stop at one.  

@Monique1004 and @MiriamL had posted their stables on Page 149 and 147 respectively.  We need to plan for a separate budget so that this won't interfere with our regular addictions.


----------



## Cygne18

Here is the Rose Pourpre PM Rodeo paired with a K28. I'm really loving this match. Thank you so much for letting me share.


----------



## Karishka

Cygne18 said:


> Here is the Rose Pourpre PM Rodeo paired with a K28. I'm really loving this match. Thank you so much for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3999852


Omg! Kelly goals!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cygne18 said:


> Here is the Rose Pourpre PM Rodeo paired with a K28. I'm really loving this match. Thank you so much for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3999852



It’s a fabulous combo, but really I am most impressed with your twilly-tying abilities!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Cygne18 said:


> Here is the Rose Pourpre PM Rodeo paired with a K28. I'm really loving this match. Thank you so much for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3999852


Off topic but that twilly is


----------



## Cygne18

Karishka said:


> Omg! Kelly goals!



Aww, you're so sweet.  Thank you! 



BBC said:


> It’s a fabulous combo, but really I am most impressed with your twilly-tying abilities!!!



Wow, thank you so much, @BBC!  I have to credit expert scarf twister and tier, @MYH. Here's her IG tutorial (that extra knot before tying the bow really helps it stay put: 



Ang-Lin said:


> Off topic but that twilly is



Thank you, @Ang-Lin! It's the Dans un Jardin Anglais pattern. There's a rabbit and a deer printed on it. It's great.


----------



## divinexjanice

Cygne18 said:


> Here is the Rose Pourpre PM Rodeo paired with a K28. I'm really loving this match. Thank you so much for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3999852



Wow this twilly is perfect for this Kelly!


----------



## allure244

These little guys are too addicting. Lol.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4000196
> 
> 
> These little guys are too addicting. Lol.


Beautiful horses !!


----------



## cocomlle

Cygne18 said:


> Here is the Rose Pourpre PM Rodeo paired with a K28. I'm really loving this match. Thank you so much for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3999852



Wow! I love everything about this!  The PM is so cute! I only have MM...for now.  This darn thread.


----------



## Cygne18

cocomlle said:


> Wow! I love everything about this!  The PM is so cute! I only have MM...for now.  This darn thread.


Thank you so much, @cocomlle! Yah for your MM! A lot of my favorite H colors are in this particular one, so I'm lucky my SA was keeping an eye out for me. 

I find H, as a whole, entirely addicting. The colors, the products, the quality! It's overwhelming in a good way (but not for our wallets - ha).


----------



## Ang-Lin

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4000196
> 
> 
> These little guys are too addicting. Lol.


impressive stable!


----------



## Cygne18

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4000196
> 
> 
> These little guys are too addicting. Lol.



SooOooooooo cuteee!


----------



## Cygne18

Monique1004 said:


> New colors come out every season. I believe the colors don't get repeated again so once they're sold then that's it. It's a very slippery slope. I never thought I would get this many but still lusting over when new color combo comes out. Here's my stable.
> View attachment 3995646
> 
> View attachment 3995647



I loveeeeee.....



meowlett said:


> My SA did find me the BE Lindy 30 to put the Rodeos on.    But the pony was purchased before the bag.  I know what got me hooked.  I am sure we all have other bag charms that are cuter looking than the Rodeo.  But once I touched the leather, the spell has been casted on me.  Let's see how our stables grow over time.



I love this - charm before bag!  The Lindy is a great bag - great purchase.


----------



## Monique1004

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4000196
> 
> 
> These little guys are too addicting. Lol.



We have very similar collection. Cool!


----------



## Monique1004

Ladies in US, my SA told me she's starting to receive rodeos so it's time to call your SA to remind about what color cute horses you want.


----------



## meowlett

Monique1004 said:


> Ladies in US, my SA told me she's starting to receive rodeos so it's time to call your SA to remind about what color cute horses you want.


Or simply tell them that you want them all.


----------



## meowlett

The two new ponies arrived.  So here is my little stable.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> The two new ponies arrived.  So here is my little stable.
> View attachment 4001597



I love the colors!  And I now seriously need to stay away from this thread.


----------



## kath00

meowlett said:


> The two new ponies arrived.  So here is my little stable.
> View attachment 4001597


Can you tell me what colors these are?  Are they new?  I have not seen these shades yet (except I think the left one may be blue electric?).  Thanks!


----------



## meowlett

kath00 said:


> Can you tell me what colors these are?  Are they new?  I have not seen these shades yet (except I think the left one may be blue electric?).  Thanks!


These are current colors as I have seen them on H.com recently.  And here are what they are (left to right):
1.  Bleu Electrique/Malachite/Lime
2.  Rose Pourpre/Bleu Electrique/Malachite/
3.  Rose Azalee/Malachite/Lime
The light makes some of the same color look different in the picture.


----------



## Monique1004

kath00 said:


> Can you tell me what colors these are?  Are they new?  I have not seen these shades yet (except I think the left one may be blue electric?).  Thanks!



Stock phots of those colors from h.com


----------



## Monique1004

My new addition to the horse family!


----------



## strawberry

Monique1004 said:


> My new addition to the horse family!
> View attachment 4005125



What color is that?


----------



## little.bear

strawberry said:


> What color is that?



Blue glacier / curry / rouge h


----------



## divinexjanice

Monique1004 said:


> My new addition to the horse family!
> View attachment 4005125



Beautiful color!


----------



## cocomlle

Playing around w/ Orange Poppy Rodeo MM on Orange B35...what do you think - too much orange or too busy? Maybe the MM is too big? Oh, twist my arm, I'll have to find a PM!


----------



## js2367

Monique1004 said:


> My new addition to the horse family!
> View attachment 4005125


So cute! Love the gray - what is it exactly ?


----------



## js2367

cocomlle said:


> Playing around w/ Orange Poppy Rodeo MM on Orange B35...what do you think - too much orange or too busy? Maybe the MM is too big? Oh, twist my arm, I'll have to find a PM!
> 
> View attachment 4007290
> View attachment 4007291


Worthwhile companion nonetheless. And the matching is gorgeous !


----------



## js2367

Didn’t think I was a Rodeo charm fan - but quickly joining the camp after getting this big horse for my big bag


----------



## Monique1004

js2367 said:


> So cute! Love the gray - what is it exactly ?



Here. The grey is blue glacier.

Blue glacier / curry / rouge h


----------



## js2367

Monique1004 said:


> Here. The grey is blue glacier.
> 
> Blue glacier / curry / rouge h


Ah got it. Very cute - love how the bleu can look gray in some lighting!


----------



## cocomlle

js2367 said:


> Didn’t think I was a Rodeo charm fan - but quickly joining the camp after getting this big horse for my big bag



Very nice! Love the B (Noir? - can't quite tell)...very versatile color and perfectly proportioned w/ the big pony!  Did you get the Rodeo in Hawaii btw? That's where my 1st horsey and addiction began.


----------



## js2367

cocomlle said:


> Very nice! Love the B (Noir? - can't quite tell)...very versatile color and perfectly proportioned w/ the big pony!  Did you get the Rodeo in Hawaii btw? That's where my 1st horsey and addiction began.


Graphite! Agreed, such a versatile color - can look lighter or darker depending on lighting. I guess that's pretty common for wonderful H colors. First Rodeo from my local store, my lovely SA for letting me know


----------



## cocomlle

js2367 said:


> Graphite! Agreed, such a versatile color - can look lighter or darker depending on lighting. I guess that's pretty common for wonderful H colors. First Rodeo from my local store, my lovely SA for letting me know



I was going to guess Graphite! I love it!  Contrast stitching too?  I died! Any color Rodeo can go with this!


----------



## js2367

cocomlle said:


> I was going to guess Graphite! I love it!  Contrast stitching too?  I died! Any color Rodeo can go with this!


Thank you! still in love with the color myself. I appreciate it!


----------



## meowlett

These two will come home with me.  This is a very slippery slope.


----------



## Pinkybelle227

meowlett said:


> These two will come home with me.  This is a very slippery slope.
> View attachment 4011116



Congrats on scoring another two new rodeos!!


----------



## js2367

meowlett said:


> These two will come home with me.  This is a very slippery slope.
> View attachment 4011116


Cute!!


----------



## kath00

Yahoo!  SA just contacted me.  This is coming home to my little stable in a few days.   . Not sure about exact color names yet.


----------



## Pinkybelle227

kath00 said:


> Yahoo!  SA just contacted me.  This is coming home to my little stable in a few days.   . Not sure about exact color names yet.



Congrats! It’s sooo cute!!!


----------



## js2367

kath00 said:


> Yahoo!  SA just contacted me.  This is coming home to my little stable in a few days.   . Not sure about exact color names yet.


Adorable!! let us know what colors they are when you get it  Love the gold/brown color on the horse.


----------



## happyalice

My little collection - a very slippery slope indeed


----------



## kath00

kath00 said:


> Yahoo!  SA just contacted me.  This is coming home to my little stable in a few days.   . Not sure about exact color names yet.



OK I need help!  I got the rodeo and this is what it says by the colors on the receipt:

BC NAT BT OR B SAP

Can anyone translate that to English (or French) speak?  HAHAHA . Here is a better pix too.  It's really pretty!


----------



## miniannie88

I asked in store and SA said no, it’s highly on demand.  I wasn’t discourage and I stalked H.ca My patience paid off, I’m joining the Rodeo club 


Pm Rodeo in bleu Aztèque/bleu électrique/fauve


----------



## cocomlle

kath00 said:


> OK I need help!  I got the rodeo and this is what it says by the colors on the receipt:
> 
> BC NAT BT OR B SAP
> 
> Can anyone translate that to English (or French) speak?  HAHAHA . Here is a better pix too.  It's really pretty!



Haha. Oh, that is an evil code. Umm, I can't even hazard a guess. Sorry, I'm useless, but I'm sure others can help.  It's super cute though!


----------



## cocomlle

miniannie88 said:


> I asked in store and SA said no, it’s highly on demand.  I wasn’t discourage and I stalked H.ca My patience paid off, I’m joining the Rodeo club
> View attachment 4015067
> 
> Pm Rodeo in bleu Aztèque/bleu électrique/fauve



Yay!  I love the colors! I'm glad you didn't get discouraged! Patience pays off indeed! Cheers to you!


----------



## Ang-Lin

miniannie88 said:


> I asked in store and SA said no, it’s highly on demand.  I wasn’t discourage and I stalked H.ca My patience paid off, I’m joining the Rodeo club
> View attachment 4015067
> 
> Pm Rodeo in bleu Aztèque/bleu électrique/fauve


pretty! I'm picking mine up on Friday - can't wait to join the Rodeo club myself.


----------



## miniannie88

Ang-Lin said:


> pretty! I'm picking mine up on Friday - can't wait to join the Rodeo club myself.



Thank you!! I can’t wait to see your reveal It’s a slipery road. 



cocomlle said:


> Yay!  I love the colors! I'm glad you didn't get discouraged! Patience pays off indeed! Cheers to you!



Thank you so much


----------



## Ang-Lin

kath00 said:


> OK I need help!  I got the rodeo and this is what it says by the colors on the receipt:
> 
> BC NAT BT OR B SAP
> 
> Can anyone translate that to English (or French) speak?  HAHAHA . Here is a better pix too.  It's really pretty!


If I were to guess.... BC = Celeste, NAT = Natural and BT = Bleu Aztec but others can correct me if I'm wrong.  In any case, it's a great color combo so congrats on the score!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Ang-Lin said:


> If I were to guess.... BC = Celeste, NAT = Natural and BT = Bleu Aztec but others can correct me if I'm wrong.  In any case, it's a great color combo so congrats on the score!


shoot - I mean Bleu Electrique, not Bleu Aztec.


----------



## lanit

kath00 said:


> OK I need help!  I got the rodeo and this is what it says by the colors on the receipt:
> 
> BC NAT BT OR B SAP
> 
> Can anyone translate that to English (or French) speak?  HAHAHA . Here is a better pix too.  It's really pretty!


It looks like Bleu sapphire (B SAP)


----------



## kath00

Thanks guys.  I emailed my SA so I will be curious what she says.  it's clearly yellow so I was thinking OR was Jaune D'or but I have another yellow and that one is for sure Jaune D'or and it is lighter and brighter than this one.  I don't see a "natural" color either. So weird!


----------



## Atata1028

Last week in Courchevel, France. Been looking for another Rodeo for 2 years and never even seen one, and now, so many of them in one place!!!!!!!


----------



## js2367

pics please!!  


Ang-Lin said:


> pretty! I'm picking mine up on Friday - can't wait to join the Rodeo club myself.


----------



## Ang-Lin

js2367 said:


> pics please!!


Coming soon! hehe


----------



## frankiextah

kath00 said:


> OK I need help!  I got the rodeo and this is what it says by the colors on the receipt:
> 
> BC NAT BT OR B SAP
> 
> Can anyone translate that to English (or French) speak?  HAHAHA . Here is a better pix too.  It's really pretty!



Bleu Celeste (strap) Natural Butler (body) Bleu Saphir (mane and tail)


----------



## smallfry

kath00 said:


> OK I need help!  I got the rodeo and this is what it says by the colors on the receipt:
> 
> BC NAT BT OR B SAP
> 
> Can anyone translate that to English (or French) speak?  HAHAHA . Here is a better pix too.  It's really pretty!


Love it, congratulations kath!

Here's the translation:  Bleu Celeste / Naturel Bouton D'Or / Bleu Saphir


----------



## kath00

smallfry said:


> Love it, congratulations kath!
> 
> Here's the translation:  Bleu Celeste / Naturel Bouton D'Or / Bleu Saphir


OMG WOW!  Thank you!!!  HAHAHAHA you rock.


----------



## divinexjanice

I'm excited I was able to score this on h.com
I haven't seen this color combo before


----------



## divinexjanice




----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4017016



Congrats! The color looks divine to me. [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️ 
When I went into H.com, all PM sizes gone. Only left with M and GM sizes.


----------



## divinexjanice

renet said:


> Congrats! The color looks divine to me. [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️
> When I went into H.com, all PM sizes gone. Only left with M and GM sizes.



I'm dying for a PM but this my third MM [emoji53]


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> I'm dying for a PM but this my third MM [emoji53]



Oh hope you do find a PM very soon. I have one MM for my GP 36.


----------



## cocomlle

divinexjanice said:


> I'm dying for a PM but this my third MM [emoji53]



Me too. I also have three MM rodeos. Unfortunately, even if I could get through the checkout w/ the PM ones that are popping up online, they are the same colors as the MM ones I have and I don't want to repeat same colors in different sizes.


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Me too. I also have three MM rodeos. Unfortunately, even if I could get through the checkout w/ the PM ones that are popping up online, they are the same colors as the MM ones I have and I don't want to repeat same colors in different sizes.


Just enlist your SA to help and you will be off the deep end too.  I am up to 5 PMs in a month.


----------



## divinexjanice

meowlett said:


> Just enlist your SA to help and you will be off the deep end too.  I am up to 5 PMs in a month.



My stores only getting mm and gm womp womp


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> Just enlist your SA to help and you will be off the deep end too.  I am up to 5 PMs in a month.



That's a great idea and I would totally do that...if I wasn't on ban island.  I'm trying to implement a "Rodeos don't count" addendum to my ban.


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> That's a great idea and I would totally do that...if I wasn't on ban island.  I'm trying to implement a "Rodeos don't count" addendum to my ban.


Rodeos don't count.  It has separate finances.  By the way, I am on Ban Island for bags until I get my Croc Birkin.  But my SA already found a work around on the ban.


----------



## Ang-Lin

First of many, maybe?


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> First of many, maybe?


I have a twin pony of yours.  Are you ready to enlist your SA in your endeavor?


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> I have a twin pony of yours.  Are you ready to enlist your SA in your endeavor?


Haha! Love the fact that we're twinning! 
And re your question - I took one look at the cutie and told my SA that I'd be down for more if she ever sees anything in PM or MM come in the store! I hope she takes her time tho... between tax payment and private school tuition coming due next month, my bank account can't handle any more H purchases...


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Ang-Lin said:


> First of many, maybe?



Congrats!! Twinsies! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Haha! Love the fact that we're twinning!
> And re your question - I took one look at the cutie and told my SA that I'd be down for more if she ever sees anything in PM or MM come in the store! I hope she takes her time tho... between tax payment and private school tuition coming due next month, my bank account can't handle any more H purchases...


I am staying with just the PM for now.  If I expand my wishlist to the MM, I will have no money left for my Croc Birkin fund.  I also have a CDC (exotic) and Samourais CSGM addiction to tend to.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> Rodeos don't count.  It has separate finances.  By the way, I am on Ban Island for bags until I get my Croc Birkin.  But my SA already found a work around on the ban.



Haha. Love it! It's official then - Rodeos don't count! 

So when does the Croc B come? And what's the work around?


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> First of many, maybe?



It's so cute!!! I'm a big sister w/ an MM!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Haha! Love the fact that we're twinning!
> And re your question - I took one look at the cutie and told my SA that I'd be down for more if she ever sees anything in PM or MM come in the store! I hope she takes her time tho... between tax payment and private school tuition coming due next month, my bank account can't handle any more H purchases...



As @meowlett stated, Rodeos don't count!


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Haha. Love it! It's official then - Rodeos don't count!
> 
> So when does the Croc B come? And what's the work around?


It will be in the second semester as I took the K in Jan.

I am not buying more bags until the Croc B.  But I just got offered a BE Clic 16 wallet.  It is technically a WOC.  So it is not a bag.  I don't have to get rid of an old non H bag to acquire it.


----------



## divinexjanice

You guys I am so ecstatic right now I can't contain myself! I was just saying how I've been waiting so long for my store to get PM rodeos and my SA is on it everyday. Then yesterday she sent me this text and says PM rodeo galore take your pick! So I circled the one that caught my eye! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then I asked her to send me the names of the colors and she said It is PM.  JAI/ELEC/AZT/BOUTON/VIO/MENTHE. 


[emoji848] I said am I missing something I only see rose Jaipur, bleu electric, menthe and violet. Where's the bouton and Aztec bleu? Is it on the other side?!?! 


She was shocked and didn't even think to turn it over! 
Thanks for letting me share my excitement! This is so bad for me, my second rodeo within days apart and my 4th within the last 6 months! [emoji33][emoji177]


----------



## miniannie88

divinexjanice said:


> You guys I am so ecstatic right now I can't contain myself! I was just saying how I've been waiting so long for my store to get PM rodeos and my SA is on it everyday. Then yesterday she sent me this text and says PM rodeo galore take your pick! So I circled the one that caught my eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020181
> 
> Then I asked her to send me the names of the colors and she said It is PM.  JAI/ELEC/AZT/BOUTON/VIO/MENTHE.
> View attachment 4020183
> 
> [emoji848] I said am I missing something I only see rose Jaipur, bleu electric, menthe and violet. Where's the bouton and Aztec bleu? Is it on the other side?!?!
> View attachment 4020189
> 
> She was shocked and didn't even think to turn it over!
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement! This is so bad for me, my second rodeo within days apart and my 4th within the last 6 months! [emoji33][emoji177]



Wow  Your Rodeo bi color is stunning. Congrats  Please share your collection ​


----------



## Ang-Lin

divinexjanice said:


> You guys I am so ecstatic right now I can't contain myself! I was just saying how I've been waiting so long for my store to get PM rodeos and my SA is on it everyday. Then yesterday she sent me this text and says PM rodeo galore take your pick! So I circled the one that caught my eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020181
> 
> Then I asked her to send me the names of the colors and she said It is PM.  JAI/ELEC/AZT/BOUTON/VIO/MENTHE.
> View attachment 4020183
> 
> [emoji848] I said am I missing something I only see rose Jaipur, bleu electric, menthe and violet. Where's the bouton and Aztec bleu? Is it on the other side?!?!
> View attachment 4020189
> 
> She was shocked and didn't even think to turn it over!
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement! This is so bad for me, my second rodeo within days apart and my 4th within the last 6 months! [emoji33][emoji177]


Lucky! What a great pick!


----------



## ms_sivalley

divinexjanice said:


> You guys I am so ecstatic right now I can't contain myself! I was just saying how I've been waiting so long for my store to get PM rodeos and my SA is on it everyday. Then yesterday she sent me this text and says PM rodeo galore take your pick! So I circled the one that caught my eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020181
> 
> Then I asked her to send me the names of the colors and she said It is PM.  JAI/ELEC/AZT/BOUTON/VIO/MENTHE.
> View attachment 4020183
> 
> [emoji848] I said am I missing something I only see rose Jaipur, bleu electric, menthe and violet. Where's the bouton and Aztec bleu? Is it on the other side?!?!
> View attachment 4020189
> 
> She was shocked and didn't even think to turn it over!
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement! This is so bad for me, my second rodeo within days apart and my 4th within the last 6 months! [emoji33][emoji177]


Love bi-color Rodeo


----------



## meowlett

divinexjanice said:


> You guys I am so ecstatic right now I can't contain myself! I was just saying how I've been waiting so long for my store to get PM rodeos and my SA is on it everyday. Then yesterday she sent me this text and says PM rodeo galore take your pick! So I circled the one that caught my eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020181
> 
> Then I asked her to send me the names of the colors and she said It is PM.  JAI/ELEC/AZT/BOUTON/VIO/MENTHE.
> View attachment 4020183
> 
> [emoji848] I said am I missing something I only see rose Jaipur, bleu electric, menthe and violet. Where's the bouton and Aztec bleu? Is it on the other side?!?!
> View attachment 4020189
> 
> She was shocked and didn't even think to turn it over!
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement! This is so bad for me, my second rodeo within days apart and my 4th within the last 6 months! [emoji33][emoji177]


Congrats!!!!  That is a very nice selection!


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> You guys I am so ecstatic right now I can't contain myself! I was just saying how I've been waiting so long for my store to get PM rodeos and my SA is on it everyday. Then yesterday she sent me this text and says PM rodeo galore take your pick! So I circled the one that caught my eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020181
> 
> Then I asked her to send me the names of the colors and she said It is PM.  JAI/ELEC/AZT/BOUTON/VIO/MENTHE.
> View attachment 4020183
> 
> [emoji848] I said am I missing something I only see rose Jaipur, bleu electric, menthe and violet. Where's the bouton and Aztec bleu? Is it on the other side?!?!
> View attachment 4020189
> 
> She was shocked and didn't even think to turn it over!
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement! This is so bad for me, my second rodeo within days apart and my 4th within the last 6 months! [emoji33][emoji177]



Congrats, @divinexjanice! This is such a colorful rodeo! [emoji106] Thanks for sharing. I hope I can find one in Hong Kong this time. [emoji13][emoji7]


----------



## leuleu

divinexjanice said:


> You guys I am so ecstatic right now I can't contain myself! I was just saying how I've been waiting so long for my store to get PM rodeos and my SA is on it everyday. Then yesterday she sent me this text and says PM rodeo galore take your pick! So I circled the one that caught my eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020181
> 
> Then I asked her to send me the names of the colors and she said It is PM.  JAI/ELEC/AZT/BOUTON/VIO/MENTHE.
> View attachment 4020183
> 
> [emoji848] I said am I missing something I only see rose Jaipur, bleu electric, menthe and violet. Where's the bouton and Aztec bleu? Is it on the other side?!?!
> View attachment 4020189
> 
> She was shocked and didn't even think to turn it over!
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement! This is so bad for me, my second rodeo within days apart and my 4th within the last 6 months! [emoji33][emoji177]


I would have chosen then same and you have two for the price of one


----------



## DH sucker

So what’s BB?  The body is blue sapphir and the mane is rose pourpre.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 4024377
> 
> 
> So what’s BB?  The body is blue sapphir and the mane is rose pourpre.



What shades are the saddle and strap?


----------



## DH sucker

Looks beige brown.


----------



## crisbac

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 4024377
> 
> 
> So what’s BB?  The body is blue sapphir and the mane is rose pourpre.


My lovely SA sent me these pics last week, maybe it's this Rodeo?




HTH!


----------



## DH sucker

That’s the one!  But still don’t know what color the saddle is. Can you decipher that?


----------



## crisbac

DH sucker said:


> That’s the one!  But still don’t know color the saddle is. Can you decipher that?


Two pages away, @smallfry translated it as Naturel Bouton D'Or on post #2302.


----------



## divinexjanice

My little stable 
First member: 10/29/2017 orange poppy MM
Second member: 12/29/2017 rose azalee MM
Third member: 3/28/2018 rose pourpre MM
Fourth member (also my favorite!): 3/30/2018 rose jaipur/bouton bicolor PM


----------



## crisbac

My H stable.


----------



## divinexjanice

crisbac said:


> My H stable.
> View attachment 4029454



Drool worthy for sure


----------



## mswkk

divinexjanice said:


> You guys I am so ecstatic right now I can't contain myself! I was just saying how I've been waiting so long for my store to get PM rodeos and my SA is on it everyday. Then yesterday she sent me this text and says PM rodeo galore take your pick! So I circled the one that caught my eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020181
> 
> Then I asked her to send me the names of the colors and she said It is PM.  JAI/ELEC/AZT/BOUTON/VIO/MENTHE.
> View attachment 4020183
> 
> [emoji848] I said am I missing something I only see rose Jaipur, bleu electric, menthe and violet. Where's the bouton and Aztec bleu? Is it on the other side?!?!
> View attachment 4020189
> 
> She was shocked and didn't even think to turn it over!
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement! This is so bad for me, my second rodeo within days apart and my 4th within the last 6 months! [emoji33][emoji177]


Do you mind me asking if the price of this rodeo will be more expensive than the normal PMs one? If so, how much more expensive? Thanks!!


----------



## Pinkybelle227

mswkk said:


> Do you mind me asking if the price of this rodeo will be more expensive than the normal PMs one? If so, how much more expensive? Thanks!!



No, bi-sided rodeos pm are priced the same as the regular rodeos.  [emoji3]


----------



## meowlett

The new ponies are finally home.  And here is my stable.


----------



## abkr

New member bleu saphir/rouge poupre/naturel bouton d’or


----------



## meg8182000

As there are no Rodeo's currently online for sale, can anyone tell me how much these little cuties are in US currency? I was just in the Hermes store last night and saw a couple (believe MM size) but didn't get as far as asking the price. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ang-Lin

meg8182000 said:


> As there are no Rodeo's currently online for sale, can anyone tell me how much these little cuties are in US currency? I was just in the Hermes store last night and saw a couple (believe MM size) but didn't get as far as asking the price. Thanks in advance.


In the U.S., PM is $430 or $440, MM is $500 and GM is $580. HTH!


----------



## meg8182000

Ang-Lin said:


> In the U.S., PM is $430 or $440, MM is $500 and GM is $580. HTH!



Thank you very much for responding so quickly. Most helpful!


----------



## Ang-Lin

meg8182000 said:


> Thank you very much for responding so quickly. Most helpful!


absolutely, happy hunting!


----------



## DH sucker

Ang-Lin said:


> In the U.S., PM is $430 or $440, MM is $500 and GM is $580. HTH!



Those are prices for the “regular” rodeos with leather tails. The ones with tails made out of real horsehair are slightly more expensive.


----------



## cocomlle

DH sucker said:


> Those are prices for the “regular” rodeos with leather tails. The ones with tails made out of real horsehair are slightly more expensive.



MM Rodeo w/ real horsehair - $620


----------



## Pink_addict

Hi all, i need an advise to choose from this 4 rodeo mm. 
My budget allows me to take only 1 rodeo  that can suit to my bags (i have etoupe picotin, RJ bolide, gold lindy and malachite GP). Please give an advise which one to take if you were me 
Oh and i already have one rodeo pm anemone. 
Thank you in advance for any advise.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

My little purchase


----------



## bagidiotic

Pink_addict said:


> Hi all, i need an advise to choose from this 4 rodeo mm.
> My budget allows me to take only 1 rodeo [emoji2] that can suit to my bags (i have etoupe picotin, RJ bolide, gold lindy and malachite GP). Please give an advise which one to take if you were me [emoji3]
> Oh and i already have one rodeo pm anemone.
> Thank you in advance for any advise.


Top right 
Be lime  and  malachite


----------



## JY1217

Every time when I saw the Rodeo i want on H website it’s always too late! It always said not available anymore after I clicked it....now I’m refreshing the page like every 5 mins ..


----------



## crisbac

Pink_addict said:


> Hi all, i need an advise to choose from this 4 rodeo mm.
> My budget allows me to take only 1 rodeo  that can suit to my bags (i have etoupe picotin, RJ bolide, gold lindy and malachite GP). Please give an advise which one to take if you were me
> Oh and i already have one rodeo pm anemone.
> Thank you in advance for any advise.


I love them all...  but my first choice would be the Rose Azalee - Malachite Green - Lime - Celestial Rodeo (bottom left), and my second choice would be the Bleu Electrique - Malachite - Lime Rodeo (top right).


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Pink_addict said:


> Hi all, i need an advise to choose from this 4 rodeo mm.
> My budget allows me to take only 1 rodeo  that can suit to my bags (i have etoupe picotin, RJ bolide, gold lindy and malachite GP). Please give an advise which one to take if you were me
> Oh and i already have one rodeo pm anemone.
> Thank you in advance for any advise.



I would keep the yellow color rodeo.  It’s surprisingly neutral on bags. I got a gold Lindy and an etoupe picotin like you and I used the yellow color rodeo on it most of the time.  The BE rodeo should also matches your gold color Lindy.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## Monique1004

Pink_addict said:


> Hi all, i need an advise to choose from this 4 rodeo mm.
> My budget allows me to take only 1 rodeo  that can suit to my bags (i have etoupe picotin, RJ bolide, gold lindy and malachite GP). Please give an advise which one to take if you were me
> Oh and i already have one rodeo pm anemone.
> Thank you in advance for any advise.



I was gonna say Rose Azalee but you already have another pink one then one of the top two.


----------



## renet

Pink_addict said:


> Hi all, i need an advise to choose from this 4 rodeo mm.
> My budget allows me to take only 1 rodeo  that can suit to my bags (i have etoupe picotin, RJ bolide, gold lindy and malachite GP). Please give an advise which one to take if you were me
> Oh and i already have one rodeo pm anemone.
> Thank you in advance for any advise.



How about the Jaune/yellow rodeo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abkr

Pink_addict said:


> Hi all, i need an advise to choose from this 4 rodeo mm.
> My budget allows me to take only 1 rodeo  that can suit to my bags (i have etoupe picotin, RJ bolide, gold lindy and malachite GP). Please give an advise which one to take if you were me
> Oh and i already have one rodeo pm anemone.
> Thank you in advance for any advise.



I would keep top-left and bottom-right.


----------



## NikkiCD

Pink_addict said:


> Hi all, i need an advise to choose from this 4 rodeo mm.
> My budget allows me to take only 1 rodeo  that can suit to my bags (i have etoupe picotin, RJ bolide, gold lindy and malachite GP). Please give an advise which one to take if you were me
> Oh and i already have one rodeo pm anemone.
> Thank you in advance for any advise.


Rose azalea, it’s the most difficult to obtain.


----------



## cavalla

Pink_addict said:


> Hi all, i need an advise to choose from this 4 rodeo mm.
> My budget allows me to take only 1 rodeo  that can suit to my bags (i have etoupe picotin, RJ bolide, gold lindy and malachite GP). Please give an advise which one to take if you were me
> Oh and i already have one rodeo pm anemone.
> Thank you in advance for any advise.



I would pick the Jaune d'Or or maybe the BE. I have both jaune d'or and azalee, and also one that's very similar to the top left one and find the jaune d'or the easiest to go with almost all my bags and it's like a little sunshine that always puts a smile on my face just on its own. I'm not sure if BE will be easy to pair but if I were you I would be happy looking at this BE rodeo even if I don't hang it on my bag.


----------



## JY1217

I’m so happy to say I finally got the Rodeo from the H website after stalking the website for so long.
In the European website there’s always a GM rose pourpre rodeo which is not sold yet... so this morning I checked the website , still couldn’t find another color/size, so I clicked into the Rose Pourpre one. And I found there’s another color under the color options : Malachite/ lime / Bleu Zanzibar ! And it’s in MM size.

So I immediately ordered this and can’t wait to have it!!!


----------



## divinexjanice

NikkiCD said:


> Rose azalea, it’s the most difficult to obtain.



I didn't know that


----------



## acrowcounted

Rodeos up on USA site.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rodeo-charm-medium-model-H074411CAAD/


----------



## acrowcounted

.


----------



## meg8182000

Thanks for the heads up but man they go fast! I just clicked on the site and the only the larger 2 are still there. 
I really want to get one but have to wait until I get my Pico to see about getting the right color combo.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but to confirm the medium rodeo is $500?


----------



## Stephy

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but to confirm the medium rodeo is $500?


Yes it is


----------



## Aelfaerie

Stephy said:


> Yes it is


I seem to remember MMs being $510; did the price actually drop??


----------



## acrowcounted

Aelfaerie said:


> I seem to remember MMs being $510; did the price actually drop??


Different leathers change the price by a few dollars.


----------



## Aelfaerie

acrowcounted said:


> Different leathers change the price by a few dollars.


I know that the horsehair Rodeos are much more, but I thought all Rodeos were milo leather in their bodies?


----------



## acrowcounted

Aelfaerie said:


> I know that the horsehair Rodeos are much more, but I thought all Rodeos were milo leather in their bodies?


That's a good point. But I've seen the PM size at both $430 and $440. I assumed it was the usual leather reasoning but now you've got me wondering too...

ETA...Too funny, this was just discussed in the Post Ebay/Web Finds thread...the speculation is that the extra $10 is if the eye is a fourth color on the rodeo rather than the same color as the hair or saddle. So silly.


----------



## crisbac

More eye candy!  My lovely SA sent me this pic...


Rodeo in Rose Pourpre/Cornaline/Celeste.


----------



## Powder Puff

Aelfaerie said:


> I seem to remember MMs being $510; did the price actually drop??


I think there is a possibility of the price going down as the GM used to be $600 and now it’s less than that


----------



## leuleu

Powder Puff said:


> I think there is a possibility of the price going down as the GM used to be $600 and now it’s less than that


GM don't sell well. There is one on H. Europe for more than 2 days.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I was in Vegas this past weekend and H raised the price for some items.  Rodeo is one of them and they are now $440 for the PM. Not sure about the bags.  My SA said it varies by type and some of them are a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## acrowcounted

chkpfbeliever said:


> I was in Vegas this past weekend and H raised the price for some items.  Rodeo is one of them and they are now $440 for the PM. Not sure about the bags.  My SA said it varies by type and some of them are a couple hundred dollars.


I don't think this is true. PM rodeos have always been either $430 or $440 (supposedly based on whether the eye of the horse is a unique color vs the same as the mane's color). Wouldn't be the first time an SA gave bad info.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

acrowcounted said:


> I don't think this is true. PM rodeos have always been either $430 or $440 (supposedly based on whether the eye of the horse is a unique color vs the same as the mane's color). Wouldn't be the first time an SA gave bad info.


No, the SA mentioned that they just did their annual inventory and there are some price increase.  The PMs have always been $430 for all leather and more if it has real horse hair.


----------



## acrowcounted

chkpfbeliever said:


> No, the SA mentioned that they just did their annual inventory and there are some price increase.  The PMs have always been $430 for all leather and more if it has real horse hair.


I'm sorry, but no, the PM rodeos with unique colored eyes have been $440 for a long time. Here are a bunch of examples from the first week of April but they've been that way long before that as I paid $440 for mine last fall. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-ebay-web-hermes-finds.847812/page-879


----------



## chkpfbeliever

acrowcounted said:


> I'm sorry, but no, the PM rodeos with unique colored eyes have been $440 for a long time. Here are a bunch of examples from the first week of April but they've been that way long before that as I paid $440 for mine last fall. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-ebay-web-hermes-finds.847812/page-879


how unique are those eyes ? They have been coming out with different color combos and that is not what drives the price difference. I was shown three PM rodeos and they were also $440. The way that H raises prices is unique.  It is not a uniform raise all across the country.  It has happened to bracelets before and no one could figure it out.

Someone had posted two picotins of Clemence leather on H.com and there is a price difference as well.

My SA confirms that even Constance price went up as of Saturday.


----------



## JY1217

New to the family ! 
MM Malachite , lime, Bleu Zanzibar [emoji7]


----------



## candyapple15

Hi all, i need your advise. I am looking for a Rodeo to go with my bolide 31, bolide 35 and kelly 32. Which Rodeo size shall I take? Thanks in advance.


----------



## leuleu

candyapple15 said:


> Hi all, i need your advise. I am looking for a Rodeo to go with my bolide 31, bolide 35 and kelly 32. Which Rodeo size shall I take? Thanks in advance.


PM


----------



## bagidiotic

candyapple15 said:


> Hi all, i need your advise. I am looking for a Rodeo to go with my bolide 31, bolide 35 and kelly 32. Which Rodeo size shall I take? Thanks in advance.


Pm

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## animal 1

Hi, I’m not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I’m curious as to why when looking at reseller sites, or even in some older posts on TPF, some of the language used to describe the rodeo charms includes “milo Lambskin.” Does Milo refer to the type of Lambskin used? I’d love to hear if anyone knows. Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

animal 1 said:


> Hi, I’m not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I’m curious as to why when looking at reseller sites, or even in some older posts on TPF, some of the language used to describe the rodeo charms includes “milo Lambskin.” Does Milo refer to the type of Lambskin used? I’d love to hear if anyone knows. Thank you!


Yes, Rodeos are made out of Milo lambskin. Very soft, smooth leather.


----------



## animal 1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, Rodeos are made out of Milo lambskin. Very soft, smooth leather.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pgirl2016

[emoji7] this yellow horsey came home with me!! I never thought it would buy a yellow rodeo!!


----------



## Linsi

3 Rodeos MM! https://www.hermes.com/at/de/product/taschenschmuck-rodeo-mittleres-modell-H074411CAAD/


----------



## Nuggetz

Found a bunch of the tiny ones in Dubai mall


----------



## Nuggetz

Came home with this min rose poupre on my b25 rouge grenat

Was debating either this color or green or navy but ended up with this and I’m happy


----------



## Nuggetz

What do u guys think of the color combo is it ok or shall I change it to dark green/ or navy blue or light blue ??? Need help


----------



## Nuggetz

I mean with it’s matching to my bag or not


----------



## acrowcounted

Nuggetz said:


> I mean with it’s matching to my bag or not


I think it looks great!


----------



## Nuggetz

acrowcounted said:


> I think it looks great!


Thank you! For a second I was having second thought hehe but now I am liking it !


----------



## crisbac

Nuggetz said:


> What do u guys think of the color combo is it ok or shall I change it to dark green/ or navy blue or light blue ??? Need help





acrowcounted said:


> I think it looks great!


+1!


----------



## Nuggetz

Thank uuu everyone !


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 4058983
> 
> 
> [emoji7] this yellow horsey came home with me!! I never thought it would buy a yellow rodeo!!


Nice combo! Is that a pico 18 or 22?


----------



## Pgirl2016

Addicted to bags said:


> Nice combo! Is that a pico 18 or 22?



Pico 18. 22 is too big in MHO


----------



## meowlett

Increased my Hermes Horsepower by 1 last weekend.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I like that, "increased horsepower by one last weekend", lol!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> Increased my Hermes Horsepower by 1 last weekend.
> View attachment 4084197


That is cute !


----------



## meowlett

I sent the family photo to my SA.  And I am offered another pony.  Hee hee hee.  Will be picking it up in a couple of weeks.  The Rodeo slope is very slippery when the SAs are involved.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> I sent the family photo to my SA.  And I am offered another pony.  Hee hee hee.  Will be picking it up in a couple of weeks.  The Rodeo slope is very slippery when the SAs are involved.
> 
> View attachment 4084395


Lol! Indeed all of H is a slippery slope!


----------



## leuleu

Addicted to bags said:


> Lol! Indeed all of H is a slippery slope!


You are, alas, perfectly right.


----------



## coloradolvr

meowlett said:


> I sent the family photo to my SA.  And I am offered another pony.  Hee hee hee.  Will be picking it up in a couple of weeks.  The Rodeo slope is very slippery when the SAs are involved.
> 
> View attachment 4084395



Indeed a slippery slope. I think I have this one on the way!


----------



## csetcos

meowlett said:


> I sent the family photo to my SA.  And I am offered another pony.  Hee hee hee.  Will be picking it up in a couple of weeks.  The Rodeo slope is very slippery when the SAs are involved.
> 
> View attachment 4084395



Ugh. I love this one. As if I need another pony!!! These are so addictive!


----------



## ipodgirl

My bestie got this trench beauty for me in Taiwan! I shall meet her later this month. Can’t wait!

Ps: slippery slope indeed [emoji28][emoji38][emoji7]


----------



## coloradolvr

ipodgirl said:


> My bestie got this trench beauty for me in Taiwan! I shall meet her later this month. Can’t wait!
> 
> Ps: slippery slope indeed [emoji28][emoji38][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4092735


I love this!


----------



## bagidiotic

ipodgirl said:


> My bestie got this trench beauty for me in Taiwan! I shall meet her later this month. Can’t wait!
> 
> Ps: slippery slope indeed [emoji28][emoji38][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4092735


Nice neutral


----------



## allure244

ipodgirl said:


> My bestie got this trench beauty for me in Taiwan! I shall meet her later this month. Can’t wait!
> 
> Ps: slippery slope indeed [emoji28][emoji38][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4092735



Lucky you. [emoji4] This one has evaded me.


----------



## renet

ipodgirl said:


> My bestie got this trench beauty for me in Taiwan! I shall meet her later this month. Can’t wait!
> 
> Ps: slippery slope indeed [emoji28][emoji38][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4092735



We are twins on this pony! Congrats!


----------



## divinexjanice

renet said:


> We are twins on this pony! Congrats!



Did you purchase yours overseas as well?


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> Did you purchase yours overseas as well?



Yes, from Incheon Airport.


----------



## meowlett

renet said:


> Yes, from Incheon Airport.


In which terminal?  I will be there in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## renet

meowlett said:


> In which terminal?  I will be there in 1.5 weeks.



Hi dear, I remember from T1. 

There are two Hermès store managed by 2 different Duty Free stores.  I bought mine from Shinsegae-operated Hermès store.

As I walked towards my gate for boarding, I saw the Shilla-operated Hermès store.  I did not try it since 1) my flight opened for boarding (did not want to be late for flight, you all know [emoji28] what happens when you stepped into a H store), 2) I’m contented with the Trench Rodeo. [emoji6] 

Good luck to you!  Screen cap both store locations for your reference.  Hope you enjoy your stay in S. Korea.


----------



## meowlett

renet said:


> Hi dear, I remember from T1.
> 
> There are two Hermès store managed by 2 different Duty Free stores.  I bought mine from Shinsegae-operated Hermès store.
> 
> As I walked towards my gate for boarding, I saw the Shilla-operated Hermès store.  I did not try it since 1) my flight opened for boarding (did not want to be late for flight, you all know [emoji28] what happens when you stepped into a H store), 2) I’m contented with the Trench Rodeo. [emoji6]
> 
> Good luck to you!  Screen cap both store locations for your reference.  Hope you enjoy your stay in S. Korea.
> 
> View attachment 4094036
> View attachment 4094037


Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Has anyone seen the single color rodeos yet? My SA just mentioned that they got one in gold color. I've seen the all Noir ones before but I guess they are making them in more colors now?


----------



## meowlett

acrowcounted said:


> Has anyone seen the single color rodeos yet? My SA just mentioned that they got one in gold color. I've seen the all Noir ones before but I guess they are making them in more colors now?


Is that in PM?   I am right there this week, which is really, really bad for my wallet.  But I should probably back off on Rodeos because my SA literally cleared me out with a totally unexpected bag offer.


----------



## meowlett

acrowcounted said:


> Has anyone seen the single color rodeos yet? My SA just mentioned that they got one in gold color. I've seen the all Noir ones before but I guess they are making them in more colors now?


Did he send you a picture?  I would rather not have them show me anything in person.


----------



## acrowcounted

meowlett said:


> Is that in PM?   I am right there this week, which is really, really bad for my wallet.  But I should probably back off on Rodeos because my SA literally cleared me out with a totally unexpected bag offer.


My brain was frozen up trying to wrap my head around a single color rodeo that I didn't even ask the size (I'm not a fan of gold for me so I'd have passed regardless). My SA offered me two PMs at the same time and said something along the lines of "you might like these better as I know you like the PMs" so I'm guessing the gold one was larger. And no, no picture.


----------



## meowlett

acrowcounted said:


> My brain was frozen up trying to wrap my head around a single color rodeo that I didn't even ask the size (I'm not a fan of gold for me so I'd have passed regardless). My SA offered me two PMs at the same time and said something along the lines of "you might like these better as I know you like the PMs" so I'm guessing the gold one was larger. And no, no picture.


Ha ha!  Then I am safe.  I am not into anything larger than the PMs because I still need to pay my bills and tend to my other addictions.  

I can imagine that a single color in black will be pretty cool.  It is like casting a shadow of a rodeo onto a bag.  It can be kind of cool.

BTW, I finally got to see the extra stickies of the "second hold" on the Rodeo PM I got in case I don't buy it.


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> Has anyone seen the single color rodeos yet? My SA just mentioned that they got one in gold color. I've seen the all Noir ones before but I guess they are making them in more colors now?


Not seen in person but this was posted on IG by a reseller - Single color Rodeo in Cornaline, PM size.


----------



## burukogepanda

There will be these 2 colors upcoming~


----------



## chkpfbeliever

burukogepanda said:


> There will be these 2 colors upcoming~
> 
> View attachment 4099782
> 
> View attachment 4099784


I love the blue one.  Looks like Blue Zanzibar ?? I got offered the Cornaline today and I'll be picking it up this weekend.  Can't wait.  Sometimes having one color is also nice, less busy.


----------



## ipodgirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the blue one.  Looks like Blue Zanzibar ?? I got offered the Cornaline today and I'll be picking it up this weekend.  Can't wait.  Sometimes having one color is also nice, less busy.



Omg i must have this blue one!


----------



## meowlett

renet said:


> Hi dear, I remember from T1.
> 
> There are two Hermès store managed by 2 different Duty Free stores.  I bought mine from Shinsegae-operated Hermès store.
> 
> As I walked towards my gate for boarding, I saw the Shilla-operated Hermès store.  I did not try it since 1) my flight opened for boarding (did not want to be late for flight, you all know [emoji28] what happens when you stepped into a H store), 2) I’m contented with the Trench Rodeo. [emoji6]
> 
> Good luck to you!  Screen cap both store locations for your reference.  Hope you enjoy your stay in S. Korea.
> 
> View attachment 4094036
> View attachment 4094037


I end up in T2.  The H store is not yet open.  Well, I guess my attempt to cheat on my SA is again not successful.


----------



## floflo

meowlett said:


> Increased my Hermes Horsepower by 1 last weekend.
> View attachment 4084197



Horsepower, haha. 
Very cute. [emoji4]


----------



## meowlett

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the blue one.  Looks like Blue Zanzibar ?? I got offered the Cornaline today and I'll be picking it up this weekend.  Can't wait.  Sometimes having one color is also nice, less busy.


Did you pick yours up?


----------



## divinexjanice

[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I got mines today!


----------



## Addicted to bags

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4109100
> 
> 
> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I got mines today!


Is that in terra battue?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that in terra battue?


THe official color is cornaline.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> Did you pick yours up?


I ended up picking up the Rose Poupre/Blue Sapphire combo.


----------



## divinexjanice

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that in terra battue?



It’s actually cornaline.


----------



## meowlett

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4109100
> 
> 
> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I got mines today!


Thanks for sharing . I think I am partially out of Ban Island at the end of the month.  The Rodeo PM addiction will continue.


----------



## divinexjanice

My two new PM rodeos in a week.


----------



## elly_fong

Deleted


----------



## bagidiotic

elly_fong said:


> Dear all, may I know if the rodeo come with date stamp under saddle flap? Saw some on ebay with and without date stamp and I'm confuse as I have not own one before.
> Thanks in advance for any help given!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


We don't assist when authenticity questions are involved


----------



## elly_fong

bagidiotic said:


> We don't assist when authenticity questions are involved


Sorry I deleted my post. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted to bags

chkpfbeliever said:


> THe official color is cornaline.


It's gorgeous, congrats


----------



## meowlett

elly_fong said:


> Sorry I deleted my post. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just work with your SA to buy them.  The reseller prices are too crazy anyways.  Good luck!


----------



## meowlett

Rodeo PM officially has a separate P&L in my books.  I increased my Hermes horsepower by one today while being locked up on Ban Island.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> Rodeo PM officially has a separate P&L in my books.  I increased my Hermes horsepower by one today while being locked up on Ban Island.


New horsepower?!? By all means please share with us  And his stablemates please


----------



## meowlett

Addicted to bags said:


> New horsepower?!? By all means please share with us  And his stablemates please


It is the cornaline one.  He will pose with the other ponies when he gets here.
I still haven't done the family photos of my Samourais CSGMs yet.  I have bought every single CW and has extra budget for the ponies now.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> Rodeo PM officially has a separate P&L in my books.  I increased my Hermes horsepower by one today while being locked up on Ban Island.



The separate P&L or "Rodeos Don't Count" mantra isn't working for me. One is waiting for me at the boutique right now, but I don't want to go and pick it up because I never leave with just the one item. Last time I got a Rodeo, I left w/ another Twilly and a new wallet. @Ang-Lin was there so she can attest to my lack of willpower (although she'd say I *needed* the wallet ). And with F/W scarves coming in, there's no way I'd leave w/ just the Rodeo.  I might need an intervention or tighter security to keep me on ban island w/ no exceptions.


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> The separate P&L or "Rodeos Don't Count" mantra isn't working for me. One is waiting for me at the boutique right now, but I don't want to go and pick it up because I never leave with just the one item. Last time I got a Rodeo, I left w/ another Twilly and a new wallet. @Ang-Lin was there so she can attest to my lack of willpower (although she'd say I *needed* the wallet ). And with F/W scarves coming in, there's no way I'd leave w/ just the Rodeo.  I might need an intervention or tighter security to keep me on ban island w/ no exceptions.


But you do NEED that wallet.  Otherwise you won't have paid for it.    It is possible that you need it as a "pacifier".  You can also ask your SA to send the Rodeo PM with free ground shipping to save you from the scarves that are calling your name.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> But you do NEED that wallet.  Otherwise you won't have paid for it.    It is possible that you need it as a "pacifier".  You can also ask your SA to send the Rodeo PM with free ground shipping to save you from the scarves that are calling your name.



 You make excellent points! The wallet is still debatable because it's not like I didn't have a practically brand new Constance wallet and a perfectly useable Kelly wallet both sitting at home.  And I had the Rodeo deliberately sent to the store for pickup because I deluded myself into thinking that THIS time, I would be good.  I blame Rodeos. They are the Beanie Babies of H.


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> You make excellent points! The wallet is still debatable because it's not like I didn't have a practically brand new Constance wallet and a perfectly useable Kelly wallet both sitting at home.  And I had the Rodeo deliberately sent to the store for pickup because I deluded myself into thinking that THIS time, I would be good.  I blame Rodeos. They are the Beanie Babies of H.


I don't think I have successfully left the H store without my wallet bleeding ever since I met my SA.  So what were you thinking?  However, you need to brave the forbidden forest to rescue your poor pony.  You just need to clear your mind and resist the temptations from the enchanted scarves, wallets and bags that will talk to you.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> I don't think I have successfully left the H store without my wallet bleeding ever since I met my SA.  So what were you thinking?  However, you need to brave the forbidden forest to rescue your poor pony.  You just need to clear your mind and resist the temptations from the enchanted scarves, wallets and bags that will talk to you.



Your words ring strong and true. I must be brave. We few...we happy few...we band of ponies!


----------



## elly_fong

How I wish there is a pony waiting for me to rescue in the forbidden forest!  
Congrats to @meowlett on the addition member to your existing pony family!


----------



## Addicted to bags

cocomlle said:


> You make excellent points! The wallet is still debatable because it's not like I didn't have a practically brand new Constance wallet and a perfectly useable Kelly wallet both sitting at home.  And I had the Rodeo deliberately sent to the store for pickup because I deluded myself into thinking that THIS time, I would be good.  I blame Rodeos. They are the Beanie Babies of H.


I think you should go in to H and pick up your rodeo and perhaps a scarf if you find one you love. Now I can help enable you,


----------



## cocomlle

Addicted to bags said:


> I think you should go in to H and pick up your rodeo and perhaps a scarf if you find one you love. Now I can help enable you,



 Touché my friend!


----------



## blacksheeep

Hi all, I am very new to the H game. I was offered a rodeo but have no idea which size is it. Doesn’t seem to be stated on the receipt. I got it for €407. Any advise on how to check? Thanks


----------



## bagidiotic

blacksheeep said:


> Hi all, I am very new to the H game. I was offered a rodeo but have no idea which size is it. Doesn’t seem to be stated on the receipt. I got it for €407. Any advise on how to check? Thanks [emoji2]


Its stated on your receipt


----------



## Sparkledolll

blacksheeep said:


> Hi all, I am very new to the H game. I was offered a rodeo but have no idea which size is it. Doesn’t seem to be stated on the receipt. I got it for €407. Any advise on how to check? Thanks



Small size PM is €340 so this is either medium or large


----------



## izaku0608

Do any of you lovely peeps know what the rodeo pm is going for in Canada? Not the horsehair one, just the regular. Thanks in advance!! 

Sent from my LG-H873 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cocomlle

Finally picked up the lost pony...and a friend. 

I think I'm averaging 1 Rodeo every 1.3 months.


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Finally picked up the lost pony...and a friend.
> 
> I think I'm averaging 1 Rodeo every 1.3 months.
> 
> View attachment 4119930


I think we are mutually enabling.  I am averaging 2HP increase per month.  It will slow down when we have most of them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

cocomlle said:


> Finally picked up the lost pony...and a friend.
> 
> I think I'm averaging 1 Rodeo every 1.3 months.
> 
> View attachment 4119930


Way to go  cocomlle.  Your stable must be quite impressive. May we see the herd?


----------



## cocomlle

Addicted to bags said:


> Way to go  cocomlle.  Your stable must be quite impressive. May we see the herd?



Don't encourage my addition! 

DH, little man and even the normally nocturnal feline creature are all sleeping so can't attempt a full herd shot currently. In addition to the two new PMs, I also have 3 MMs (the horsehair one was my first one and what started this whole craziness for me...not my thing I said, wouldn't be caught dead w/ a Rodeo I vowed ) and another PM.




View attachment 4050618


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Don't encourage my addition!
> 
> DH, little man and even the normally nocturnal feline creature are all sleeping so can't attempt a full herd shot currently. In addition to the two new PMs, I also have 3 MMs (the horsehair one was my first one and what started this whole craziness for me...not my thing I said, wouldn't be caught dead w/ a Rodeo I vowed ) and another PM.
> 
> View attachment 4119986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050618


Your MM ponies are well fed.  I am resisting on the chubby ponies addiction as it is a more slippery than the PM slope.

I once told hubby that I needed a brain scan if I ever started buying the ponies.  I think I need many brain scans by now.   The whole problem is really the first one.  Once one touches the first one, one is heading down the slope. 

I think I need "Hermes Anonymous" for my problems.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> Your MM ponies are well fed.  I am resisting on the chubby ponies addiction as it is a more slippery than the PM slope.
> 
> I once told hubby that I needed a brain scan if I ever started buying the ponies.  I think I need many brain scans by now.   *The whole problem is really the first one.  Once one touches the first one, one is heading down the slope. *
> 
> I think I need "Hermes Anonymous" for my problems.



Exactly this! And I'm w/ you on the intervention too. Is there a thread to get help?!


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> Your MM ponies are well fed.  I am resisting on the chubby ponies addiction as it is a more slippery than the PM slope.
> 
> I once told hubby that I needed a brain scan if I ever started buying the ponies.  I think I need many brain scans by now.   The whole problem is really the first one.  Once one touches the first one, one is heading down the slope.
> 
> I think I need "Hermes Anonymous" for my problems.





cocomlle said:


> Exactly this! And I'm w/ you on the intervention too. Is there a thread to get help?!



Ladies, do you truly want an intervention? Lol.... And Coco we must help enable you, haha. By the way, I love the horsehair one extra much


----------



## cocomlle

The herd (+1 cat)


----------



## meowlett

Addicted to bags said:


> Ladies, do you truly want an intervention? Lol.... And Coco we must help enable you, haha. By the way, I love the horsehair one extra much


We need an Hermes Not So Anonymous thread for us to whine about our hemorrhaging wallets.  And then we are fully expected to fly off the wagon as soon as the next talking pony or bag appears.  Hee hee.  Yes, the bags will call our names...


----------



## Addicted to bags

cocomlle said:


> The herd (+1 cat)
> 
> View attachment 4120532


LOL!! The cat better be careful he's not trampled by the herd


----------



## Addicted to bags

I only have one rodeo (the 2nd one on the top row of Coco's herd). I feel like I need to play c


meowlett said:


> We need an Hermes Not So Anonymous thread for us to whine about our hemorrhaging wallets.  And then we are fully expected to fly off the wagon as soon as the next talking pony or bag appears.  Hee hee.  Yes, the bags will call our names...


Your dogs in this newest avatar picture makes me laugh. They must think their mommy is H-nuts!


----------



## meowlett

The new pony has arrived.  And here is a look at my stable with all the ponies.


----------



## meowlett

Addicted to bags said:


> I only have one rodeo (the 2nd one on the top row of Coco's herd). I feel like I need to play c
> 
> Your dogs in this newest avatar picture makes me laugh. They must think their mommy is H-nuts!


The girls are so used to dressing up.  They get paid for modeling.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> The new pony has arrived.  And here is a look at my stable with all the ponies.
> View attachment 4121044
> View attachment 4121049
> View attachment 4121047
> View attachment 4121046


A nice round 8 in the herd


----------



## westcoastgal

meowlett said:


> The new pony has arrived.  And here is a look at my stable with all the ponies.
> View attachment 4121044
> View attachment 4121049
> View attachment 4121047
> View attachment 4121046


Which color is your new addition? Is it just a single color? It’s goegeous. Reminds me of the all-black one.


----------



## meowlett

westcoastgal said:


> Which color is your new addition? Is it just a single color? It’s goegeous. Reminds me of the all-black one.


It is a single color cornaline.


----------



## blacksheeep

bagidiotic said:


> Its stated on your receipt



It doesn’t seem be stated on the receipt. I got it from Austria, receipt is not in English. 



Natalie j said:


> Small size PM is €340 so this is either medium or large



Thanks. Does MM stand for medium size, how about large? I am still trying to get myself educated about H lingos


----------



## csetcos

blacksheeep said:


> Thanks. Does MM stand for medium size, how about large? I am still trying to get myself educated about H lingos



PM: Petit Moyen (Translation: small size)
MM: Medium Moyen (Translation: medium size)
GM: Grand Moyen (Translation: large size)


----------



## odette57

cocomlle said:


> The herd (+1 cat)
> 
> View attachment 4120532





meowlett said:


> The new pony has arrived.  And here is a look at my stable with all the ponies.
> View attachment 4121044
> View attachment 4121049
> View attachment 4121047
> View attachment 4121046



Lovely herds you got there ladies!


----------



## kathydep

After months of procrastinating, I finally labeled my rodeo boxes! Such a time saver. Lol! I took a family pic too... Here’s my stable.


----------



## Addicted to bags

kathydep said:


> After months of procrastinating, I finally labeled my rodeo boxes! Such a time saver. Lol! I took a family pic too... Here’s my stable.


Impressive! 

All these beautiful herds you guys have


----------



## Sparkledolll

I’m on holiday in Porto Cervo and the store has plenty of rodeos lol.. never seen anything like it. All these were displayed and they had new ones in the draw.


----------



## kathydep

Natalie j said:


> I’m on holiday in Porto Cervo and the store has plenty of rodeos lol.. never seen anything like it. All these were displayed and they had new ones in the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123536


You hit the rodeo goldmine!


----------



## Monique1004

Natalie j said:


> I’m on holiday in Porto Cervo and the store has plenty of rodeos lol.. never seen anything like it. All these were displayed and they had new ones in the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123536



I guess they're not into the cute horses. I'm definitely into it.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Natalie j said:


> I’m on holiday in Porto Cervo and the store has plenty of rodeos lol.. never seen anything like it. All these were displayed and they had new ones in the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123536


Bad allocation to the wrong stores.  How could they have so many ?


----------



## meowlett

Natalie j said:


> I’m on holiday in Porto Cervo and the store has plenty of rodeos lol.. never seen anything like it. All these were displayed and they had new ones in the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123536


I think you have just smoked out all of the Rodeo addicts.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## elly_fong

kathydep said:


> After months of procrastinating, I finally labeled my rodeo boxes! Such a time saver. Lol! I took a family pic too... Here’s my stable.


Wow fabulous rodeo family  [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## elly_fong

Natalie j said:


> I’m on holiday in Porto Cervo and the store has plenty of rodeos lol.. never seen anything like it. All these were displayed and they had new ones in the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123536


Oh my.. rodeo fans heaven!!


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know the price of the rodeo pm and if the black on black on is available?


----------



## labellavita27

meowlett said:


> The new pony has arrived.  And here is a look at my stable with all the ponies.
> View attachment 4121044
> View attachment 4121049
> View attachment 4121047
> View attachment 4121046



The one solid color pony exists! I need one lol are these more available in store now?


----------



## cocomlle

kathydep said:


> After months of procrastinating, I finally labeled my rodeo boxes! Such a time saver. Lol! I took a family pic too... Here’s my stable.



Woohoo. Release the ponies! Great collection!


----------



## cocomlle

labellavita27 said:


> Anyone know the price of the rodeo pm and if the black on black on is available?



In the US, PM is $440 for all leather one (not sure how much for horsehair). The black on black or "So Black" was from a few years ago to coincide with the So Black release (from my limited knowledge...others may know more) and likely only available via resellers. HTH


----------



## labellavita27

cocomlle said:


> In the US, PM is $440 for all leather one (not sure how much for horsehair). The black on black or "So Black" was from a few years ago to coincide with the So Black release (from my limited knowledge...others may know more) and likely only available via resellers. HTH



Thanks! Darn! Too slow with that ugh lol how about just solid colors?


----------



## cocomlle

labellavita27 said:


> Thanks! Darn! Too slow with that ugh lol how about just solid colors?



The other solid colors, yes, I think you can get them in store/online. @meowlett just got one and I think I saw them posted on the web finds thread. Just ask your SA or stalk the website.


----------



## kathydep

cocomlle said:


> Woohoo. Release the ponies! Great collection!


Thanks, love! They are very irresistable!


----------



## csetcos

Natalie j said:


> I’m on holiday in Porto Cervo and the store has plenty of rodeos lol.. never seen anything like it. All these were displayed and they had new ones in the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123536



Wow!!!!



kathydep said:


> After months of procrastinating, I finally labeled my rodeo boxes! Such a time saver. Lol! I took a family pic too... Here’s my stable.



You have such a lovely collection!! I spy a few that I would like to add to my own stable!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> The other solid colors, yes, I think you can get them in store/online. @meowlett just got one and I think I saw them posted on the web finds thread. Just ask your SA or stalk the website.


@labellavita27 The single color ones have been coming into the Vegas stores.  Ask your SA about them.  But be prepared.  Once you get your SA involved, the slope is very, very slippery.


----------



## labellavita27

meowlett said:


> @labellavita27 The single color ones have been coming into the Vegas stores.  Ask your SA about them.  But be prepared.  Once you get your SA involved, the slope is very, very slippery.



Oh dear! I’ll inquire when I get in tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## labellavita27

I got rodeo! Woohooo!


----------



## Stephy

labellavita27 said:


> I got rodeo! Woohooo!


Congrats!! What color did you get


----------



## labellavita27

Stephy said:


> Congrats!! What color did you get



They had one pm left and I believe it’s the rose poupre.


----------



## Addicted to bags

labellavita27 said:


> They had one pm left and I believe it’s the rose poupre.


I think that's the one and only one I have too. I need to up my rodeo game, lol


----------



## labellavita27

Addicted to bags said:


> I think that's the one and only one I have too. I need to up my rodeo game, lol



Man everyone was right about slippery slope with these. I want a solid color one now.


----------



## labellavita27

Does anyone know what solid colors are available?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

labellavita27 said:


> They had one pm left and I believe it’s the rose poupre.


I got the same one too !! It is such a bright and cheerful color.


----------



## labellavita27

chkpfbeliever said:


> I got the same one too !! It is such a bright and cheerful color.



Twins! I really want a solid color one


----------



## acrowcounted

labellavita27 said:


> Does anyone know what solid colors are available?


Cornaline, which is a peachy orange, and a medium blue tone (I’m assuming Blue Zanzibar but could be Hydra, Brighton, or Azur). I don’t think the blue one has been seen in person yet (please someone share pics if I’m wrong)


----------



## labellavita27

Share the pics anyway!


----------



## acrowcounted

Rodeo Charm Discussion Thread: Love/Hate/Crazy Reseller Prices etc.


----------



## JY1217

Just saw the cornaline one in EU online store and next thing I know it’s not available anymore


----------



## xray

I picked up the cornaline one at Bellagio last month... I really like the blue one though


----------



## Cherrypye

I went to the store earlier. They showed me the available MM’s. I told them I prefer the pm. The SA said out of stock. I told the SA that I inquired yesterday over the phone and they have one pm size. So the SA looked for it and found it. I compared the pm and the mm. My 4 year old said she likes the small one. I texted my sister and said small one too. So I bought the PM size. Looks perfect on my B35 noir with ghw that I just scored in Paris last month. [emoji237][emoji521][emoji162]


----------



## Styleanyone

@Cherrypye, wonderful finds for both. Is your PM rodeo have only color?


----------



## renet

Sharing a lovely rodeo (Blue Glacier/Curry/Rouge H) which I managed to find it only recently. [emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> Sharing a lovely rodeo (Blue Glacier/Curry/Rouge H) which I managed to find it only recently. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4139223


Wow!! Now that’s a really cool looking rodeo! 
Your stable grew again, lol


----------



## cocomlle

renet said:


> Sharing a lovely rodeo (Blue Glacier/Curry/Rouge H) which I managed to find it only recently. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4139223



Egads!!! I told myself I was done w/ horseys and then this. So cute and pretty.  Sigh. I must have this now!


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow!! Now that’s a really cool looking rodeo!
> Your stable grew again, lol



Hehe...thanks, AtB! My humble stable is housing few rodeos. My wish of a HG rodeo of 6 colors is still not fulfilled yet. [emoji13]


----------



## renet

cocomlle said:


> Egads!!! I told myself I was done w/ horseys and then this. So cute and pretty.  Sigh. I must have this now!



Good luck in your find! [emoji6]


----------



## Cherrypye

Styleanyone said:


> @Cherrypye, wonderful finds for both. Is your PM rodeo have only color?



Yes. One color. It’s called  Cornaline. Kinda orangy-brownish color.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Sharing a lovely rodeo (Blue Glacier/Curry/Rouge H) which I managed to find it only recently. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4139223


Woooow, never saw this color before~ so cute AND pretty! congrats to your new addition to your stable!


----------



## cocomlle

renet said:


> Good luck in your find! [emoji6]



Thank you my enabling friend!  I probably have to ask my SA to find this one for me...after I already told her to cut me off on these infernal Rodeos (I picked up two from her last time).


----------



## Addicted to bags

cocomlle said:


> Thank you my enabling friend!  I probably have to ask my SA to find this one for me...after I already told her to cut me off on these infernal Rodeos (I picked up two from her last time).


Good to hear others are enabling you Coco  Best of luck with the hunt!


----------



## cocomlle

Addicted to bags said:


> Good to hear others are enabling you Coco  Best of luck with the hunt!



LOL!!!  You have no idea! Or you probably do!


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> LOL!!!  You have no idea! Or you probably do!


I don't think there is a cure for Rodeo addiction.  I am sure your SA is going to be a very willing enabler too.
BTW, I have not acquired any new tiny ponies this week.  My friend checked a store in South of France for me and they only have the chubbier ones.  And I saw two chubby ones at the new Crystals store Thursday evening.


----------



## westcoastgal

renet said:


> Sharing a lovely rodeo (Blue Glacier/Curry/Rouge H) which I managed to find it only recently. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4139223


Love it!


----------



## westcoastgal

Cherrypye said:


> View attachment 4139112
> 
> I went to the store earlier. They showed me the available MM’s. I told them I prefer the pm. The SA said out of stock. I told the SA that I inquired yesterday over the phone and they have one pm size. So the SA looked for it and found it. I compared the pm and the mm. My 4 year old said she likes the small one. I texted my sister and said small one too. So I bought the PM size. Looks perfect on my B35 noir with ghw that I just scored in Paris last month. [emoji237][emoji521][emoji162]


It looks great!


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> I don't think there is a cure for Rodeo addiction.  I am sure your SA is going to be a very willing enabler too.
> BTW, I have not acquired any new tiny ponies this week.  My friend checked a store in South of France for me and they only have the chubbier ones.  And I saw two chubby ones at the new Crystals store Thursday evening.



Must. Be. Strong. If I could have one superpower, it would be the power to resist the orange side! So no new ponies for you on this trip? Did you get the mini C at least? Haha..."at least"...like a C would be a consolation for not getting any Rodeos (or maybe it could be).


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Must. Be. Strong. If I could have one superpower, it would be the power to resist the orange side! So no new ponies for you on this trip? Did you get the mini C at least? Haha..."at least"...like a C would be a consolation for not getting any Rodeos (or maybe it could be).


I should plead the fifth.  Otherwise, all of my revelation threads will become non-revelation threads.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> I don't think there is a cure for Rodeo addiction.  I am sure your SA is going to be a very willing enabler too.
> BTW, I have not acquired any new tiny ponies this week.  My friend checked a store in South of France for me and they only have the chubbier ones.  And I saw two chubby ones at the new Crystals store Thursday evening.


Chubbier ones!


----------



## Styleanyone

Cherrypye said:


> Yes. One color. It’s called  Cornaline. Kinda orangy-brownish color.


lucky you. One color PM is my next goal. Missed a few times on H.com though.


----------



## elly_fong

Cherrypye said:


> View attachment 4139112
> 
> I went to the store earlier. They showed me the available MM’s. I told them I prefer the pm. The SA said out of stock. I told the SA that I inquired yesterday over the phone and they have one pm size. So the SA looked for it and found it. I compared the pm and the mm. My 4 year old said she likes the small one. I texted my sister and said small one too. So I bought the PM size. Looks perfect on my B35 noir with ghw that I just scored in Paris last month. [emoji237][emoji521][emoji162]


Congrats! Its lovely [emoji7] 





renet said:


> Sharing a lovely rodeo (Blue Glacier/Curry/Rouge H) which I managed to find it only recently. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4139223


Oh yes, this rodeo is indeed very rare and beautiful!  [emoji8]


----------



## renet

cocomlle said:


> Thank you my enabling friend!  I probably have to ask my SA to find this one for me...after I already told her to cut me off on these infernal Rodeos (I picked up two from her last time).



I’m glad that my post had enabled you. 
If my SA offer me a rodeo, I would not be able to reject her. [emoji28]



TresBeauHermes said:


> Woooow, never saw this color before~ so cute AND pretty! congrats to your new addition to your stable!



Thank you, dear! It’s always love at first sight with a rodeo PM for me. 



westcoastgal said:


> Love it!



Thank you! 



elly_fong said:


> Congrats! Its lovely [emoji7] Oh yes, this rodeo is indeed very rare and beautiful!  [emoji8]



Thank you, elly! Your new rodeo is also lovely! The first is always the unforgettable! Hope you enjoy your rodeo too!


----------



## coloradolvr

renet said:


> Sharing a lovely rodeo (Blue Glacier/Curry/Rouge H) which I managed to find it only recently. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4139223


Love, love it!!  Is it really blue though?  My husband just set up a new computer and I'm wondering if the colors are off on the monitor because it looks really gray.


----------



## divinexjanice

coloradolvr said:


> Love, love it!!  Is it really blue though?  My husband just set up a new computer and I'm wondering if the colors are off on the monitor because it looks really gray.



Not OP but I have the same exact one and I do not see a hint of Blue on it either


----------



## coloradolvr

divinexjanice said:


> Not OP but I have the same exact one and I do not see a hint of Blue on it either





divinexjanice said:


> Not OP but I have the same exact one and I do not see a hint of Blue on it either


Thank you!  Whatever it is, it's beautiful!


----------



## renet

coloradolvr said:


> Love, love it!!  Is it really blue though?  My husband just set up a new computer and I'm wondering if the colors are off on the monitor because it looks really gray.



Hi coloradolvr, it looks grey irl, no hint of blue.


----------



## coloradolvr

renet said:


> Hi coloradolvr, it looks grey irl, no hint of blue.


Thank you!  Love it!  Sadly, my SA said they are not in the US.  Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## elly_fong

I would like to introduce my first rodeo! 
It is PM rose azalee/ blue malte/cornali pony. I'm in love!
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## divinexjanice

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you!  Love it!  Sadly, my SA said they are not in the US.  Can anyone confirm that?



I got mine in the US


----------



## divinexjanice

elly_fong said:


> I would like to introduce my first rodeo!
> It is PM rose azalee/ blue malte/cornali pony. I'm in love!
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4140447


 Beautiful!!!


----------



## coloradolvr

divinexjanice said:


> I got mine in the US



Hmmm. Thank you!!  Think I will try my second store.


----------



## elly_fong

divinexjanice said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank u @divinexjanice [emoji1]


----------



## coloradolvr

divinexjanice said:


> I got mine in the US


I called my second store yesterday (Las Vegas) and was told those are discontinued colors and most likely from years ago?  So weird!  I know the story with Rodeos is that they are made up of scraps and sometimes no two are alike, but I feel like other times you do see many repeated patterns.  I am new to this area, so still learning.


----------



## Styleanyone

Update on my Rodeo collection. 
New acquisition in other drawer:


This drawer is full .



It is fun to collect and share.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Styleanyone said:


> Update on my Rodeo collection.
> New acquisition in other drawer:
> View attachment 4142870
> 
> This drawer is full .
> View attachment 4142871
> 
> 
> It is fun to collect and share.


Woooow!  What a beautiful (and cute!) collection! So beautifully organized! It must be hard to choose which one to take out!


----------



## coloradolvr

Styleanyone said:


> Update on my Rodeo collection.
> New acquisition in other drawer:
> View attachment 4142870
> 
> This drawer is full .
> View attachment 4142871
> 
> 
> It is fun to collect and share.


Ahhhh!!  I see another one of my HG Rodeo's in your drawer!  What an awesome collection


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @TresBeauHermes @coloradolvr. I love all of them. It is so hard to take one out with me . They have wait for their turns.


----------



## papertiger

coloradolvr said:


> I called my second store yesterday (Las Vegas) and was told those are discontinued colors and most likely from years ago?  So weird!  I know the story with Rodeos is that they are made up of scraps and sometimes no two are alike, but I feel like other times you do see many repeated patterns.  I am new to this area, so still learning.



I don't think they're made up out of scraps. 

Petit H charms are made out of scraps, Rodeos seem to be very well planned


----------



## Styleanyone

papertiger said:


> I don't think they're made up out of scraps.
> 
> Petit H charms are made out of scraps, Rodeos seem to be very well planned


+1 me! Totally agreed but we do like the Hermes Scraps when they are well made.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Styleanyone said:


> Update on my Rodeo collection.
> New acquisition in other drawer:
> View attachment 4142870
> 
> This drawer is full .
> View attachment 4142871
> 
> 
> It is fun to collect and share.


That is an incredible stable!!!


----------



## renet

coloradolvr said:


> I called my second store yesterday (Las Vegas) and was told those are discontinued colors and most likely from years ago?  So weird!  I know the story with Rodeos is that they are made up of scraps and sometimes no two are alike, but I feel like other times you do see many repeated patterns.  I am new to this area, so still learning.



I do not think this is from years ago. I recently realized that there are year stamp for Rodeos too from year 2017 onwards (I checked all my rodeos after knowing this fact). The blue glacier rodeo I recently added is with 2018 year stamp.


----------



## renet

Styleanyone said:


> Update on my Rodeo collection.
> New acquisition in other drawer:
> View attachment 4142870
> 
> This drawer is full .
> View attachment 4142871
> 
> 
> It is fun to collect and share.



Lovely and expanding stable! I see 2 of twin ponies in your full drawer! [emoji13]


----------



## divinexjanice

coloradolvr said:


> I called my second store yesterday (Las Vegas) and was told those are discontinued colors and most likely from years ago?  So weird!  I know the story with Rodeos is that they are made up of scraps and sometimes no two are alike, but I feel like other times you do see many repeated patterns.  I am new to this area, so still learning.



I don’t like that answer they gave you  probably because I’m very stubborn 
I got mines a few months ago after seeing someone in this thread getting theirs from Icheon airport


----------



## coloradolvr

renet said:


> I do not think this is from years ago. I recently realized that there are year stamp for Rodeos too from year 2017 onwards (I checked all my rodeos after knowing this fact). The blue glacier rodeo I recently added is with 2018 year stamp.


Thank you so much for taking the time to check!  I will continue to hold out hope!


----------



## coloradolvr

divinexjanice said:


> I don’t like that answer they gave you  probably because I’m very stubborn
> I got mines a few months ago after seeing someone in this thread getting theirs from Icheon airport


I tend to be a bit suborn as well!  I will continue to keep my eye out for one.  Hopefully I will get lucky!


----------



## crisbac

papertiger said:


> I don't think they're made up out of scraps.
> Petit H charms are made out of scraps, Rodeos seem to be very well planned


By the way, Hermès posted Rodeos in the making on an IG story in February. These pics are my screen captures:


----------



## kathydep

coloradolvr said:


> I called my second store yesterday (Las Vegas) and was told those are discontinued colors and most likely from years ago?  So weird!  I know the story with Rodeos is that they are made up of scraps and sometimes no two are alike, but I feel like other times you do see many repeated patterns.  I am new to this area, so still learning.


I don’t think Rodeos are made from scraps as they have a certain colorways that they release each season. Petit H charms are the ones made from leftover leather. 

Anyone- If I’m incorrect, please chime in. Thanks.


----------



## coloradolvr

crisbac said:


> By the way, Hermès posted Rodeos in the making on an IG story in February. These pics are my screen captures:
> View attachment 4143627
> View attachment 4143628
> View attachment 4143630
> View attachment 4143631


Wow!  Thank you so much for sharing!  It does indeed look like there is a system to their production.  Although I would be reluctant to challenge my SA's on this one, or I might end up with no more ponies in my stable


----------



## crisbac

coloradolvr said:


> Wow!  Thank you so much for sharing!  It does indeed look like there is a system to their production.  Although I would be reluctant to challenge my SA's on this one, or I might end up with no more ponies in my stable


 And Rodeos are so lovely indeed...!


----------



## westcoastgal

Styleanyone said:


> Update on my Rodeo collection.
> New acquisition in other drawer:
> View attachment 4142870
> 
> This drawer is full .
> View attachment 4142871
> 
> 
> It is fun to collect and share.


Your collection is amazing!


----------



## divinexjanice

crisbac said:


> By the way, Hermès posted Rodeos in the making on an IG story in February. These pics are my screen captures:
> View attachment 4143627
> View attachment 4143628
> View attachment 4143630
> View attachment 4143631



Thanks so much for posting! I love these pics and seeing it all come together!! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## acrowcounted

Anyone see the solid blue rodeo in stores yet?


----------



## crisbac

divinexjanice said:


> Thanks so much for posting! I love these pics and seeing it all come together!! [emoji177][emoji177]


My pleasure, divinexjanice!


----------



## crisbac

New family member! Rodeo PM Anemone/Bleu Izmir/Fauve! 


Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


----------



## crisbac

A better pic... 


I'm so in love...  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Styleanyone

@crisbac, very cute and good match with your picotin.


----------



## crisbac

Styleanyone said:


> @crisbac, very cute and good match with your picotin.


Thank you very much, Styleanyone!


----------



## smallfry

crisbac said:


> A better pic...
> View attachment 4155485
> 
> I'm so in love...  Thanks for letting me share!


This anemone pony is one of my favorites!  Congratulations!


----------



## crisbac

smallfry said:


> This anemone pony is one of my favorites!  Congratulations!


Thank you so much, smallfry!  It's my favorite too! And my other favorite is the Rose Azalee/Bleu Malta/Cornelian.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Just bought this cutie from Vegas in Bellagio... they had alot of stock in case anyone is interested .


----------



## meowlett

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4157018
> 
> Just bought this cutie from Vegas in Bellagio... they had alot of stock in case anyone is interested .


They just got new ones today, but none in colors that I don't already have.  


acrowcounted said:


> Anyone see the solid blue rodeo in stores yet?


Apparently, not at our store yet.


----------



## MotoChiq

My first Rodeo! Courtesy of Crystals


----------



## Addicted to bags

MotoChiq said:


> My first Rodeo! Courtesy of Crystals
> View attachment 4161279


I love your etain(?) Evie!


----------



## MotoChiq

Addicted to bags said:


> I love your etain(?) Evie!



Thanks. You’re close. It’s Etoupe!


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> My first Rodeo! Courtesy of Crystals
> View attachment 4161279



Finally Ms. Moto!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MotoChiq said:


> My first Rodeo! Courtesy of Crystals
> View attachment 4161279


Congrats ! Your first one is gorgeous !!


----------



## Addicted to bags

MotoChiq said:


> Thanks. You’re close. It’s Etoupe!


I didn't realize etoupe could look so grey. Beautiful combo with your first rodeo


----------



## MotoChiq

cocomlle said:


> Finally Ms. Moto!



I blame you for this enabling... I hope I don't end up with a full stable.... 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats ! Your first one is gorgeous !!


Thank you @chkpfbeliever! 



Addicted to bags said:


> I didn't realize etoupe could look so grey. Beautiful combo with your first rodeo


I think it's the lighting and our room was all grey, normally it looks more khaki, but I have noticed that Etoupe is somewhat of a chameleon. This was the cw I was after for a while


----------



## GinGin

Anyone know these colors? It’s not written on my receipt.

I know the body is orange.


----------



## Styleanyone

@GinGin, it seemed that I have the same one as you have.
Orange/bougainviller/gold /flamingo . Hope it helps.


----------



## mygoodies

Has anyone seen the all blue (single color) Rodeos lately? I forgot the color!
TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

mygoodies said:


> Has anyone seen the all blue (single color) Rodeos lately? I forgot the color!
> TIA


I asked my SA about them again yesterday and they still have not surfaced. The waiting continues...


----------



## mygoodies

acrowcounted said:


> I asked my SA about them again yesterday and they still have not surfaced. The waiting continues...



Sigh....do u happen to remember what shade of Blue the Rodeo is? TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

mygoodies said:


> Sigh....do u happen to remember what shade of Blue the Rodeo is? TIA!


I don't think it's been identified. It looks like Zanzibar to me from photos online but I've never seen a real description.


----------



## rania1981

I saw the all orange ( I think it’s cornaline) rodeo at my store and asked about the blue too. No news of that


----------



## mygoodies

acrowcounted said:


> I don't think it's been identified. It looks like Zanzibar to me from photos online but I've never seen a real description.





rania1981 said:


> I saw the all orange ( I think it’s cornaline) rodeo at my store and asked about the blue too. No news of that



Thank you [emoji254]
I’m a Blue addict so I really NEED this in my life LOL


----------



## elly_fong

I got lucky recently


----------



## happy27

Sooo addicted! I know everyone seems to be saying that they’re so hard to get, but I’ve managed to snap up quite a few recently??? Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## renet

elly_fong said:


> I got lucky recently
> View attachment 4166447



Nice! [emoji106] Did you get it locally or overseas?


----------



## renet

happy27 said:


> Sooo addicted! I know everyone seems to be saying that they’re so hard to get, but I’ve managed to snap up quite a few recently??? Anyone else feel the same?



For me, getting a rodeo overseas is easier for me than getting one in my country’s H.


----------



## happy27

renet said:


> For me, getting a rodeo overseas is easier for me than getting one in my country’s H.



Oh which country are you in?


----------



## renet

happy27 said:


> Oh which country are you in?



Am in Singapore.


----------



## elly_fong

renet said:


> Nice! [emoji106] Did you get it locally or overseas?


Thanks dear. I got it from a reseller locally, at a reasonable price


----------



## niki_y

I love how my white double sens make all rodeos stand out! ^^


----------



## elly_fong

niki_y said:


> View attachment 4192298
> 
> 
> I love how my white double sens make all rodeos stand out! ^^


Great combi!


----------



## divinexjanice

Y’all know I snatched this up REAL quick when my SA texted me!


----------



## HermesAmasser

6 rodeos on US site now. 3MM 3GM


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4212099
> 
> Y’all know I snatched this up REAL quick when my SA texted me!



The all blue rodeo is lovely!  Are both lovelies in PM size?


----------



## divinexjanice

renet said:


> The all blue rodeo is lovely!  Are both lovelies in PM size?



Yes love, both PM


----------



## honey

The all blue one is so cute! [emoji7]


----------



## acrowcounted

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4212099
> 
> Y’all know I snatched this up REAL quick when my SA texted me!


Wow! Could you tell us the name of the blue? It should be on your receipt.


----------



## divinexjanice

acrowcounted said:


> Wow! Could you tell us the name of the blue? It should be on your receipt.


Will do when I get it! It is being shipped to me.


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> Will do when I get it! It is being shipped to me.



Just like to check if you got this from US? Thanks.


----------



## westcoastgal

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4212099
> 
> Y’all know I snatched this up REAL quick when my SA texted me!


I love the single-color rodeos!


----------



## divinexjanice

renet said:


> Just like to check if you got this from US? Thanks.



Yes, from good ole U S of A [emoji16]


----------



## theknees

saw this on the EU site yesterday. I love this combo! sold out in a few minutes tho.




it’s similar to some older color combos (the bottom right in the pic below!) but looks like the shade of blue is different!



also realised there’s an all green (vert cypres) rodeo besides the all orange (cornaline) and the all blue one that divinexjanice just posted. now if only they would make the all black one available online ha ha ha.


----------



## meowlett

No PMs at Incheon Duty Free Shops in T1 today.  MMs at the Shilla one, and nothing at all at the Shinsegae one.


----------



## renet

meowlett said:


> No PMs at Incheon Duty Free Shops in T1 today.  MMs at the Shilla one, and nothing at all at the Shinsegae one.



Did you get any MMs?


----------



## Monique1004

meowlett said:


> No PMs at Incheon Duty Free Shops in T1 today.  MMs at the Shilla one, and nothing at all at the Shinsegae one.



Check the duty free at the Lotte tower. They usually have the best stock out of all. They even had some nice bags. Good luck!


----------



## meowlett

Monique1004 said:


> Check the duty free at the Lotte tower. They usually have the best stock out of all. They even had some nice bags. Good luck!


Next time.  Thank you!


----------



## meowlett

renet said:


> Did you get any MMs?


No, my SA at Bellagio told me they have lots of MMs and GMs.  I did get two Graff twillies at the Shinsegae H Duty Free Shop.  Since I can no longer get those at Bellagio, it is technically not cheating.  Ha ha.


----------



## Monique1004

acrowcounted said:


> Wow! Could you tell us the name of the blue? It should be on your receipt.



Mystery solved! I just picked it up. It’s a new color called Bleu Zan. Very pretty blue. I haven’t even gone back home yet. Typing this at Starbucks. LOL.


----------



## DH sucker

Monique1004 said:


> Mystery solved! I just picked it up. It’s a new color called Bleu Zan. Very pretty blue. I haven’t even gone back home yet. Typing this at Starbucks. LOL.
> View attachment 4214775



Blue Zanzibar?


----------



## theknees

Monique1004 said:


> Mystery solved! I just picked it up. It’s a new color called Bleu Zan. Very pretty blue. I haven’t even gone back home yet. Typing this at Starbucks. LOL.
> View attachment 4214775


oh Bleu Zanzibar? the receipt wouldn't be able to fit the full colour name so Zan is most probably short for Zanzibar? 
just like the blue in the combos with the Orange Poppy and Rose Azalee. i know some people were guessing Bleu Zanzibar when talk of an all blue rodeo first surfaced, looks like they were right! so besides the elusive Black, there's Cornaline, Bleu Zanzibar and Vert Cypres for one colour rodeos


----------



## Monique1004

DH sucker said:


> Blue Zanzibar?



I don’t think so. Bleu Zanzibar’s code is B3. This one says BD. Not the same. Let me know if I’m wrong.


----------



## burukogepanda

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t think so. Bleu Zanzibar’s code is B3. This one says BD. Not the same. Let me know if I’m wrong.



I think it could just be blue Zanzibar after all, the rodeo don’t usually follow the same color code conventions. For example, the code for the solid color Cornaline rodeo is BE [emoji4]


----------



## Mscloud862

theknees said:


> saw this on the EU site yesterday. I love this combo! sold out in a few minutes tho.
> 
> View attachment 4213861
> 
> 
> it’s similar to some older color combos (the bottom right in the pic below!) but looks like the shade of blue is different!
> View attachment 4213862
> 
> 
> also realised there’s an all green (vert cypres) rodeo besides the all orange (cornaline) and the all blue one that divinexjanice just posted. now if only they would make the all black one available online ha ha ha.
> View attachment 4213863
> 
> View attachment 4213864


Halooo which site is this from ??? France ? Thanks so much !!!


----------



## Monique1004

So, maybe it's Blue Zanzibar after all. Anyway, it's a beautiful shade of blue & blue is my favorite color. My awesome SA knows my colors well. 2nd picture is more close to the real color. I probably need a new family shot since I already got 3 new members.


----------



## renet

Monique1004 said:


> So, maybe it's Blue Zanzibar after all. Anyway, it's a beautiful shade of blue & blue is my favorite color. My awesome SA knows my colors well. 2nd picture is more close to the real color. I probably need a new family shot since I already got 3 new members.
> View attachment 4215375
> View attachment 4215376



The 2nd picture does look like Bleu Zanzibar. 

I finally called my SA to check if they carry this color rodeo. Unfortunately, her answer is no.


----------



## Monique1004

renet said:


> The 2nd picture does look like Bleu Zanzibar.
> 
> I finally called my SA to check if they carry this color rodeo. Unfortunately, her answer is no.



My SA said no first earlier this year as well, but I told her to look out for me since it may come later. She called me 2 days ago so maybe your SA hasn't seen it either.


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> Yes, from good ole U S of A [emoji16]


Thank you! 



Monique1004 said:


> My SA said no first earlier this year as well, but I told her to look out for me since it may come later. She called me 2 days ago so maybe your SA hasn't seen it either.


Yes, I told her to help me look out for it in PM size. I also just asked my friend who will be travelling to Seoul and Amsterdam to help me see if she can find one for me. I’m crazy for this all-blue rodeo. [emoji23][emoji28]


----------



## Monique1004

renet said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yes, I told her to help me look out for it in PM size. I also just asked my friend who will be travelling to Seoul and Amsterdam to help me see if she can find one for me. I’m crazy for this all-blue rodeo. [emoji23][emoji28]



Tell your friend that the Lotte Tower DFS has the best stock in Seoul for Hermes as for DFS.


----------



## aki_sato

Saw this on fleabay - never seen it before 
Is it a new season I wonder?


----------



## renet

Monique1004 said:


> Tell your friend that the Lotte Tower DFS has the best stock in Seoul for Hermes as for DFS.



Thank you, Monique1004! [emoji253]


----------



## Notorious Pink

aki_sato said:


> Saw this on fleabay - never seen it before
> Is it a new season I wonder?



No, it’s old....it’s on my original chart from back when I could keep all the versions on one page.


----------



## aki_sato

BBC said:


> No, it’s old....it’s on my original chart from back when I could keep all the versions on one page.


Thanks BBC!!!

I have to go back and check that useful references then!


----------



## Notorious Pink

aki_sato said:


> Thanks BBC!!!
> 
> I have to go back and check that useful references then!



I have soooooo slacked on that, it would probably be two full pages now!


----------



## aki_sato

BBC said:


> I have soooooo slacked on that, it would probably be two full pages now!


I found and have saved! 
So useful BBC!

Definitely two pages I think with the addition of the solid colours now!

Thank you for your time doing this!


----------



## theknees

Mscloud862 said:


> Halooo which site is this from ??? France ? Thanks so much !!!


it was on any of the European sites but they're sold out


----------



## Monique1004

Mama horse has lots of babies now!


----------



## renet

Monique1004 said:


> Mama horse has lots of babies now!
> 
> View attachment 4218170
> View attachment 4218171



[emoji173]️ [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️


----------



## elly_fong

Monique1004 said:


> Mama horse has lots of babies now!
> 
> View attachment 4218170
> View attachment 4218171


Wonderful ponies family


----------



## fussykiki

renet said:


> For me, getting a rodeo overseas is easier for me than getting one in my country’s H.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monique1004 said:


> So, maybe it's Blue Zanzibar after all. Anyway, it's a beautiful shade of blue & blue is my favorite color. My awesome SA knows my colors well. 2nd picture is more close to the real color. I probably need a new family shot since I already got 3 new members.
> View attachment 4215375
> View attachment 4215376


I LOVE this blue rodeo ! Saw it a couple months ago on H.com but it is sold within seconds.  Hoping to add this to my stable and a good match for my Blue Hydra B25.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monique1004 said:


> Mama horse has lots of babies now!
> 
> View attachment 4218170
> View attachment 4218171


 Wow, you got a dozen of babies now !!  I don't think that I'll even get some of the colors that you've since they won't produce it again.


----------



## divinexjanice

Here’s my family picture. Can you spot the bi-sided rodeo? [emoji177]


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4220439
> View attachment 4220440
> 
> Here’s my family picture. Can you spot the bi-sided rodeo? [emoji177]



Hehe...top left! Lovely family! [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️


----------



## Monique1004

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4220439
> View attachment 4220440
> 
> Here’s my family picture. Can you spot the bi-sided rodeo? [emoji177]



You got all the cool ones! I only got one bi-color as well.


----------



## divinexjanice

Monique1004 said:


> You got all the cool ones! I only got one bi-color as well.



Thanks! We do have a few with the same CW. I looooove your bi-sided rodeoooo


----------



## nyc2182

Does anyone know if the black rodeo charm can be special ordered or is this color no longer available? Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

nyc2182 said:


> Does anyone know if the black rodeo charm can be special ordered or is this color no longer available? Thanks!


Not possible afaik


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aki_sato said:


> Saw this on fleabay - never seen it before
> Is it a new season I wonder?


One of my favs!!!!
Oldie from 2015 but goodie that I still have... So vibrant..  it =)


----------



## leuleu

Israeli_Flava said:


> One of my favs!!!!
> Oldie from 2015 but goodie that I still have... So vibrant..  it =)


Your bag is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> One of my favs!!!!
> Oldie from 2015 but goodie that I still have... So vibrant..  it =)



[emoji173]️ everything in your pictures, IF. [emoji173]️ your vibrant B...beautiful!


----------



## aki_sato

Israeli_Flava said:


> One of my favs!!!!
> Oldie from 2015 but goodie that I still have... So vibrant..  it =)


Thanks for clarifying @Israeli_Flava !!

Your bag!!! I was too busy drooling than noticing the asked rodeo!!!!

Is that a Rose Extreme???
So bold and vibrant!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aki_sato said:


> Thanks for clarifying @Israeli_Flava !!
> 
> Your bag!!! I was too busy drooling than noticing the asked rodeo!!!!
> 
> Is that a Rose Extreme???
> So bold and vibrant!!!!



you are too kind. Thank you! 

No dear. RE is v recent color not offered in chevre for SO.  This Birkin is my holy grail in rose shocking


----------



## westcoastgal

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4220439
> View attachment 4220440
> 
> Here’s my family picture. Can you spot the bi-sided rodeo? [emoji177]


You know after seeing your picture, I think I want more rodeos!  you have a beautiful collection.


----------



## westcoastgal

Israeli_Flava said:


> One of my favs!!!!
> Oldie from 2015 but goodie that I still have... So vibrant..  it =)


Your bag is gorgeous. Makes me happy to see it.


----------



## westcoastgal

bagidiotic said:


> Not possible afaik


My SA said they stopped making them and/or no one has them. I’d like to see a black and white rodeo too.


----------



## candypoo

Cannot believe my luck! My H journey started last Friday when casually walked in to my local H store and I scored my first H bag. A Lindy 26 in Etoupe! Texted the sweet SA who attended to me, thanking her and telling her how I wanted a rodeo to go with my new bag. She text me and offered me one today! Thank you H fairies!


----------



## renet

candypoo said:


> Cannot believe my luck! My H journey started last Friday when casually walked in to my local H store and I scored my first H bag. A Lindy 26 in Etoupe! Texted the sweet SA who attended to me, thanking her and telling her how I wanted a rodeo to go with my new bag. She text me and offered me one today! Thank you H fairies!
> 
> View attachment 4222762



Congrats on your new H journey! 
Love L26 Etoupe, Twillys and Rodeo! Is your Rodeo in MM size?


----------



## candypoo

renet said:


> Congrats on your new H journey!
> Love L26 Etoupe, Twillys and Rodeo! Is your Rodeo in MM size?


Thank you renet! Yes it's a MM size. I took what was offered because in my country these Rodeos never seem to exist


----------



## renet

candypoo said:


> Thank you renet! Yes it's a MM size. I took what was offered because in my country these Rodeos never seem to exist



Rodeos are really hard to come by! Congrats again! I’m glad you found it.


----------



## divinexjanice

westcoastgal said:


> You know after seeing your picture, I think I want more rodeos!  you have a beautiful collection.



I encourage it! [emoji51] and thank you for the compliment on my small collection [emoji177]


----------



## bagidiotic

candypoo said:


> Cannot believe my luck! My H journey started last Friday when casually walked in to my local H store and I scored my first H bag. A Lindy 26 in Etoupe! Texted the sweet SA who attended to me, thanking her and telling her how I wanted a rodeo to go with my new bag. She text me and offered me one today! Thank you H fairies!
> 
> View attachment 4222762


Happier for you finding a gd sa who willing to connect your h journey


----------



## candypoo

bagidiotic said:


> Happier for you finding a gd sa who willing to connect your h journey


Thanks bagidiotic! Cannot agree with you more!


----------



## candypoo

renet said:


> Rodeos are really hard to come by! Congrats again! I’m glad you found it.


My SA told me that in my country, Rodeos are controlled pieces. One Rodeo per bag purchase


----------



## aki_sato

Israeli_Flava said:


> you are too kind. Thank you!
> 
> No dear. RE is v recent color not offered in chevre for SO.  This Birkin is my holy grail in rose shocking


It is one beautiful bag IF! 
Such a special piece  and i read how beautiful chevre is!

Hope to see more pics of you and that beauty!


----------



## elly_fong

candypoo said:


> Cannot believe my luck! My H journey started last Friday when casually walked in to my local H store and I scored my first H bag. A Lindy 26 in Etoupe! Texted the sweet SA who attended to me, thanking her and telling her how I wanted a rodeo to go with my new bag. She text me and offered me one today! Thank you H fairies!
> 
> View attachment 4222762


Congratulations on your first H bag & lovely Rodeo  I love how your tie the twilly and it's so pretty on your Lindy


----------



## candypoo

elly_fong said:


> Congratulations on your first H bag & lovely Rodeo  I love how your tie the twilly and it's so pretty on your Lindy


Thanksy elly_fong


----------



## QuelleFromage

There are a ton of Rodeos on display at H Madison for those still looking.


----------



## renet

candypoo said:


> My SA told me that in my country, Rodeos are controlled pieces. One Rodeo per bag purchase



My SA told me the same with addition to the bag must also be of B/K/C. [emoji23] Probably Lindy counts too. I’m thinking the bag must be above some value. GP/Evelyne (lower price value) definitely do not count as I bought a GP and Rodeo not in list one bag one Rodeo.

My SA is stricter. She can let me have a Rodeo first before I get one of these quota bag few months back. I rejected as didn’t see the color of Rodeos that I like from her screen. She advised me get only if I really like the Rodeo CW she showed me onscreen. Otherwise, I cannot get one when I get a B/K/C next time.


----------



## eckw

Israeli_Flava said:


> One of my favs!!!!
> Oldie from 2015 but goodie that I still have... So vibrant..  it =)



What a gorgeous array of colors. I do so love how you paired your gorgeous bag with the rodeo and  twilly. Your bag is so beautiful my heart actually stopped for a moment! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

renet said:


> My SA told me the same with addition to the bag must also be of B/K/C. [emoji23] Probably Lindy counts too. I’m thinking the bag must be above some value. GP/Evelyne (lower price value) definitely do not count as I bought a GP and Rodeo not in list one bag one Rodeo.
> 
> My SA is stricter. She can let me have a Rodeo first before I get one of these quota bag few months back. I rejected as didn’t see the color of Rodeos that I like from her screen. She advised me get only if I really like the Rodeo CW she showed me onscreen. Otherwise, I cannot get one when I get a B/K/C next time.





candypoo said:


> My SA told me that in my country, Rodeos are controlled pieces. One Rodeo per bag purchase


Omg
So strict?just a charmer?


----------



## candypoo

renet said:


> My SA told me the same with addition to the bag must also be of B/K/C. [emoji23] Probably Lindy counts too. I’m thinking the bag must be above some value. GP/Evelyne (lower price value) definitely do not count as I bought a GP and Rodeo not in list one bag one Rodeo.
> 
> My SA is stricter. She can let me have a Rodeo first before I get one of these quota bag few months back. I rejected as didn’t see the color of Rodeos that I like from her screen. She advised me get only if I really like the Rodeo CW she showed me onscreen. Otherwise, I cannot get one when I get a B/K/C next time.


More excuses for us to fly abroad and hunt for these little ponies! Hopefully my Korea trip next year will be fruitful one!


----------



## candypoo

bagidiotic said:


> Omg
> So strict?just a charmer?


IKR


----------



## bagidiotic

candypoo said:


> IKR


Precisely 
It's their crazy game


----------



## renet

bagidiotic said:


> Omg
> So strict?just a charmer?



Yes, Rodeo is rare in my country according to what I was told. Never ever shown on display in the store I am with.


----------



## renet

candypoo said:


> More excuses for us to fly abroad and hunt for these little ponies! Hopefully my Korea trip next year will be fruitful one!



I wish you success in finding Rodeos! [emoji6]


----------



## eckw

candypoo said:


> More excuses for us to fly abroad and hunt for these little ponies! Hopefully my Korea trip next year will be fruitful one!



I was recently in Seoul and was offered a MM rodeo (in rose pourpre I think) at the Incheon airport. (They didn’t display so be sure to ask.) Didn’t check at the intown boutiques for rodeos but saw many other goodies so definitely lots of H eye candy! Have fun!!


----------



## Newbie2016

Definitely mind games with availabilty...I think they probably figure out which markets are really into certain accessories and help create the frenzy accordingly.  I recently heard that customers in Dubai were going crazy trying to get their hands on picotins... 

I know picos are sought after in the US too...but relatively less frenzy as they often just pop up on the website too.


----------



## candypoo

renet said:


> I wish you success in finding Rodeos! [emoji6]





eckw said:


> I was recently in Seoul and was offered a MM rodeo (in rose pourpre I think) at the Incheon airport. (They didn’t display so be sure to ask.) Didn’t check at the intown boutiques for rodeos but saw many other goodies so definitely lots of H eye candy! Have fun!!


Exciting times ahead!


----------



## renet

Happy to share my latest addition to my humble collection of Rodeos.  I am on a lookout for single color Blue Zanzibar Rodeo but I could not resist this lovely single color Cornaline Rodeo! [emoji7]

Hence, here she is before we go back to put her on my H bags. [emoji6]


----------



## bagidiotic

renet said:


> Happy to share my latest addition to my humble collection of Rodeos.  I am on a lookout for single color Blue Zanzibar Rodeo but I could not resist this lovely single color Cornaline Rodeo! [emoji7]
> 
> Hence, here she is before we go back to put her on my H bags. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4228564


Yes haha oh yeah!!!


----------



## coloradolvr

I was finally able to get this little cutie in bleu zanzibar [emoji173]️


----------



## coloradolvr

renet said:


> Happy to share my latest addition to my humble collection of Rodeos.  I am on a lookout for single color Blue Zanzibar Rodeo but I could not resist this lovely single color Cornaline Rodeo! [emoji7]
> 
> Hence, here she is before we go back to put her on my H bags. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4228564


Keep up the faith that the blue will come along.  I was able to get the coraline first, and then the call came that the blue was in!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Happy to share my latest addition to my humble collection of Rodeos.  I am on a lookout for single color Blue Zanzibar Rodeo but I could not resist this lovely single color Cornaline Rodeo! [emoji7]
> 
> Hence, here she is before we go back to put her on my H bags. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4228564


ooooh yeah~~~! Congrats on your Rodeo! And a single color one too! It sounds so hard to get one in your country so I'm SUPER happy for you!Looking forward to your Action pic!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

coloradolvr said:


> I was finally able to get this little cutie in bleu zanzibar [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4228739


Wow!! the single color zanzibar!  and the smallest one at that!  Congrats! 
I asked my SA and I was told I have a better chance online  Being a super non-VIP is painful sometimes...


----------



## renet

bagidiotic said:


> Yes haha oh yeah!!!


Yeah! This little one is sooooo hard to come by and I could not pass when I came across her. 



coloradolvr said:


> Keep up the faith that the blue will come along.  I was able to get the coraline first, and then the call came that the blue was in!


Thank you for your encouragement, colorradolvr!  And congrats that you have the blue! Gorgeous with your B. 



TresBeauHermes said:


> ooooh yeah~~~! Congrats on your Rodeo! And a single color one too! It sounds so hard to get one in your country so I'm SUPER happy for you!Looking forward to your Action pic!!!


Thank you, TBH! I have Rodeo fever... just cannot stop looking for one when I am abroad. [emoji23]


----------



## aki_sato

renet said:


> Yeah! This little one is sooooo hard to come by and I could not pass when I came across her.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your encouragement, colorradolvr!  And congrats that you have the blue! Gorgeous with your B.
> 
> 
> Thank you, TBH! I have Rodeo fever... *just cannot stop looking for one when I am abroad. [emoji23]*



@renet - i do the same  or my hubby and friends who are going overseas!

I like to them of them as a momento!!


----------



## renet

aki_sato said:


> @renet - i do the same  or my hubby and friends who are going overseas!
> 
> I like to them of them as a momento!!



Hehe...we are the same!   I love them as mementos too! Wish you success in collecting many of them! [emoji2]


----------



## GoldFish8

Did not know rodeos were so tricky to get! Got a few cuties on my last trip. Both the teeny tiny ones! I believe the colors are rose pourpre, and blue Zellige


----------



## izaku0608

GoldFish8 said:


> Did not know rodeos were so tricky to get! Got a few cuties on my last trip. Both the teeny tiny ones! I believe the colors are rose pourpre, and blue Zellige


May I ask where you travelled to? I am dying for the blue one!


----------



## GoldFish8

leanneju said:


> May I ask where you travelled to? I am dying for the blue one!


The US. I just happened to be lucky that the shipment just literally came in and my SA is a rockstar. I hope Your dreams come true soon!!


----------



## aki_sato

renet said:


> Hehe...we are the same!   I love them as mementos too! Wish you success in collecting many of them! [emoji2]


Likewise @renet !
I hope all blue horsey will find you soon!!!


----------



## eckw

GoldFish8 said:


> Did not know rodeos were so tricky to get! Got a few cuties on my last trip. Both the teeny tiny ones! I believe the colors are rose pourpre, and blue Zellige



Oooh I love your blue zellige one! [emoji7]


----------



## renet

aki_sato said:


> Likewise @renet !
> I hope all blue horsey will find you soon!!!



Thank you, @aki_sato! [emoji2][emoji253]


----------



## renet

GoldFish8 said:


> Did not know rodeos were so tricky to get! Got a few cuties on my last trip. Both the teeny tiny ones! I believe the colors are rose pourpre, and blue Zellige



Congrats, @GoldFish8!  Both Rodeos are so gorgeous!  Is the blue - Blue Zellige, not Blue Zanzibar? Hehe...


----------



## GoldFish8

renet said:


> Congrats, @GoldFish8!  Both Rodeos are so gorgeous!  Is the blue - Blue Zellige, not Blue Zanzibar? Hehe...


Eek! I could Have sworn she said blue Zellige, but now I am second guessing myself.. it could be blue Zanzibar?  I get Them shipped to me this week, will update again when I get them! I have The worst memory sometimes .. i blame The kids


----------



## renet

GoldFish8 said:


> Eek! I could Have sworn she said blue Zellige, but now I am second guessing myself.. it could be blue Zanzibar?  I get Them shipped to me this week, will update again when I get them! I have The worst memory sometimes .. i blame The kids



Hehe...Blue Zellige or Blue Zanzibar isn’t that important (just curious about the actual color name)...more importantly is you got a gorgeous single color Rodeo! [emoji170][emoji6]


----------



## GoldFish8

renet said:


> Hehe...Blue Zellige or Blue Zanzibar isn’t that important (just curious about the actual color name)...more importantly is you got a gorgeous single color Rodeo! [emoji170][emoji6]


Yes i thought it was strange, but beautiful. I had Never seen a single color one before. Are they a new thing? I just Loved the color so i took It.


----------



## renet

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes i thought it was strange, but beautiful. I had Never seen a single color one before. Are they a new thing? I just Loved the color so i took It.



[emoji106] I first heard the new single color Rodeos, Cornaline and Blue xxx from this thread.  My country’s H stores never brought in single color Rodeos though. Only multi-color Rodeos.


----------



## elly_fong

renet said:


> Happy to share my latest addition to my humble collection of Rodeos.  I am on a lookout for single color Blue Zanzibar Rodeo but I could not resist this lovely single color Cornaline Rodeo! [emoji7]
> 
> Hence, here she is before we go back to put her on my H bags. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4228564


Wow congrats on scoring this beauty!!  Wish your blue xxx rodeo in single colour will come to you soon


----------



## renet

elly_fong said:


> Wow congrats on scoring this beauty!!  Wish your blue xxx rodeo in single colour will come to you soon



Thank you, @elly_fong!  Hopefully, will be able to find the single color blue Rodeo.  [emoji13][emoji170]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> Thank you, @elly_fong!  Hopefully, will be able to find the single color blue Rodeo.  [emoji13][emoji170]


Will watch out for you !


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> Will watch out for you !



Thank you, @chkpfbeliever! I hope you also find the single color blue Rodeo too! [emoji170]


----------



## meowlett

Seriously, the wait for the next Rodeo PM is almost as painful as waiting for the next HG bag.


----------



## renet

meowlett said:


> Seriously, the wait for the next Rodeo PM is almost as painful as waiting for the next HG bag.



I feel you, my dear! Let’s be more patient. [emoji6]


----------



## GoldFish8

renet said:


> Congrats, @GoldFish8!  Both Rodeos are so gorgeous!  Is the blue - Blue Zellige, not Blue Zanzibar? Hehe...


Ok so I just checked my receipt and it is Blue Zanzibar. Not blue Zellige. My hearing must have been off that day.


----------



## renet

GoldFish8 said:


> Ok so I just checked my receipt and it is Blue Zanzibar. Not blue Zellige. My hearing must have been off that day.



Thank you for confirming, @GoldFish8! [emoji6] [emoji253]


----------



## candypoo

Definately FriYAY! No purchase history with this boutique. Just walked in asked for a Halzan Mini but none in stock and sheepishly asked if I can get a Rodeo by any chance  
The SA went tapping away on her pc and moments later walked to the other side of the store and brought this out.
I actually declined it politely and walked out but 10 steps later, I knew I made a grave mistake! So I quickly went back in and the same SA saw me and smirked at me.
It's a GM size but whatever to make my rodeo stable grow!
Oh man I caught the rodeo bug!


----------



## renet

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4233457
> 
> Definately FriYAY! No purchase history with this boutique. Just walked in asked for a Halzan Mini but none in stock and sheepishly asked if I can get a Rodeo by any chance
> The SA went tapping away on her pc and moments later walked to the other side of the store and brought this out.
> I actually declined it politely and walked out but 10 steps later, I knew I made a grave mistake! So I quickly went back in and the same SA saw me and smirked at me.
> It's a GM size but whatever to make my rodeo stable grow!
> Oh man I caught the rodeo bug!



Do you need any antidote to this contagious Rodeo bug? Is there a antidote? I need one too! [emoji23] [emoji13]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4233457
> 
> Definately FriYAY! No purchase history with this boutique. Just walked in asked for a Halzan Mini but none in stock and sheepishly asked if I can get a Rodeo by any chance
> The SA went tapping away on her pc and moments later walked to the other side of the store and brought this out.
> I actually declined it politely and walked out but 10 steps later, I knew I made a grave mistake! So I quickly went back in and the same SA saw me and smirked at me.
> It's a GM size but whatever to make my rodeo stable grow!
> Oh man I caught the rodeo bug!


That is a nice bug to have !  Congrats on this cutie.


----------



## candypoo

renet said:


> Do you need any antidote to this contagious Rodeo bug? Is there a antidote? I need one too! [emoji23] [emoji13]





chkpfbeliever said:


> That is a nice bug to have !  Congrats on this cutie.



Like what @chkpfbeliever said, this is a nice bug to have  
So no antidote necessary @renet


----------



## candypoo

Gosh I walked into another H boutique today and they displayed 2 MM pieces! But didn't get either because the lady SA was very unfriendly plus the colorway wasn't to my liking. 
Initially I wanted to have a look at a Bolide 27 which was on display but she told me it's not for sale. Felt guilty for not getting 1 of the rodeos but nevermind! Better ones will come by!


----------



## theknees

Rose Azalee with a blue saddle!


----------



## ahbocat

Monique1004 said:


> Mama horse has lots of babies now!
> 
> View attachment 4218170
> View attachment 4218171



Love them love them love them...it’s a must to repeat 3 tunes!!


----------



## ahbocat

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4233457
> 
> Definately FriYAY! No purchase history with this boutique. Just walked in asked for a Halzan Mini but none in stock and sheepishly asked if I can get a Rodeo by any chance
> The SA went tapping away on her pc and moments later walked to the other side of the store and brought this out.
> I actually declined it politely and walked out but 10 steps later, I knew I made a grave mistake! So I quickly went back in and the same SA saw me and smirked at me.
> It's a GM size but whatever to make my rodeo stable grow!
> Oh man I caught the rodeo bug!



I just ordered the MM [emoji7][emoji7]. Can’t wait!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Been stalking the US site daily now and no rodeos !  Even the rodeo ties are almost gone.  Sigh.......


----------



## DH sucker

chkpfbeliever said:


> Been stalking the US site daily now and no rodeos !  Even the rodeo ties are almost gone.  Sigh.......



Me, too!  I was like, “OMG...even the rodeo ties are gone?!?”


----------



## candypoo

ahbocat said:


> I just ordered the MM [emoji7][emoji7]. Can’t wait!!
> View attachment 4237288


Yay Rodeo twins!


----------



## candypoo

There is a bleu électrique/malachite/lime GM on the Europe site like right now if anyone is interested!


----------



## ahbocat

candypoo said:


> There is a bleu électrique/malachite/lime GM on the Europe site like right now if anyone is interested!



It’s gone...


----------



## ahbocat

candypoo said:


> Yay Rodeo twins!



Yay!! [emoji1308]


----------



## theknees

anyone seen the Vert Cyprès one color rodeo yet?


----------



## allure244

theknees said:


> anyone seen the Vert Cyprès one color rodeo yet?
> 
> View attachment 4237729



I haven’t seen it in real life but saw someone post a pic of it on Instagram today.


----------



## Monique1004

I saw 3 PM & 1 MM rodeos at my boutique in NJ last Saturday. I’m not sure if they would do charge send. PM me if anyone wants to try calling.


----------



## OzSplannie

Brought this little cutie home today. My first Rodeo. Have been looking for a nice neutral in PM for ages as I am not a pink/red/bright blue girl. Never knew PM was so difficult to get!


----------



## renet

OzSplannie said:


> Brought this little cutie home today. My first Rodeo. Have been looking for a nice neutral in PM for ages as I am not a pink/red/bright blue girl. Never knew PM was so difficult to get!



Congrats, @OzSplannie! Twins with you on this little lovely pony! [emoji7]


----------



## OzSplannie

renet said:


> Congrats, @OzSplannie! Twins with you on this little lovely pony! [emoji7]



Thank you Renet! It’s a lovely subtle neutral. I’m sure you get a lot of use out of it as it will go with almost anything.


----------



## meowlett

New BZ pony.


----------



## renet

OzSplannie said:


> Thank you Renet! It’s a lovely subtle neutral. I’m sure you get a lot of use out of it as it will go with almost anything.



Yes! And coincidently, it matches very well with my GP30 in Rough H/Gold.  [emoji6] [emoji3590]


----------



## renet

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4239211
> 
> New BZ pony.



Oh lovely BZ Rodeo! [emoji170][emoji170]
I’m waiting still! [emoji847]


----------



## meowlett

renet said:


> Oh lovely BZ Rodeo! [emoji170][emoji170]
> I’m waiting still! [emoji847]


Hope that you will get yours soon.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

theknees said:


> anyone seen the Vert Cyprès one color rodeo yet?
> 
> View attachment 4237729


Adding  another  one on top of the blue rodeo to my wish list.


----------



## ahbocat

OzSplannie said:


> Brought this little cutie home today. My first Rodeo. Have been looking for a nice neutral in PM for ages as I am not a pink/red/bright blue girl. Never knew PM was so difficult to get!



Very nice!!  Good buy!!


----------



## ahbocat

Got my beauty today!!  [emoji7]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

So I don’t have to read through this entire thread, can someone direct me to the current rodeo size and pricing? Is there different pricing for single vs multi color horsey? TIA


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PoppyLadyBird said:


> So I don’t have to read through this entire thread, can someone direct me to the current rodeo size and pricing? Is there different pricing for single vs multi color horsey? TIA


They come in three sizes:
PM - $420
MM - $450
GM - $500


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

chkpfbeliever said:


> They come in three sizes:
> PM - $420
> MM - $450
> GM - $500


Thanks!


----------



## Newbie2016

chkpfbeliever said:


> They come in three sizes:
> PM - $420
> MM - $450
> GM - $500





PoppyLadyBird said:


> Thanks!



Are you referring to US prices?  I am sure MM is $500.  I believe PM is $440.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Gr8 point. I was asking from the US


----------



## acrowcounted

Newbie2016 said:


> Are you referring to US prices?  I am sure MM is $500.  I believe PM is $440.


Yes, it's $440, $500, and $580. Single colored rodeos are the same prices as multi colored versions.


----------



## jasonbaby

Hi guys!

I purchased my very first Rodeo from a re-seller on eBay and before now I had only seen them in photos, I received it today and I was surprised at how light it is! Especially the strap, it feels very thin and light.

Is it just me that got that feeling holding a Rodeo for the first time? From all the photos I thought it would have a bit more weight to it.

Interested to read all your experiences!


----------



## bagidiotic

Milo leather is light


----------



## coloradolvr

PoppyLadyBird said:


> So I don’t have to read through this entire thread, can someone direct me to the current rodeo size and pricing? Is there different pricing for single vs multi color horsey? TIA


My multicolor Rodeo was the same price as the single color.


----------



## kissmespell

Just picked up this unicorn from my local HERMES boutique. I didn't think they were still making So Black Rodeos! From reading recent posts on this thread, I learned that they are now making single color rodeos. I have various color combos I have collected over the last few years, including a double-sided one. Is the So Black still a rare find?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kissmespell said:


> Just picked up this unicorn from my local HERMES boutique. I didn't think they were still making So Black Rodeos! From reading recent posts on this thread, I learned that they are now making single color rodeos. I have various color combos I have collected over the last few years, including a double-sided one. Is the So Black still a rare find?
> 
> View attachment 4254126


Yesssssssssssssssss raresst of them all!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U r gonna start a frenzy on the forum.  r u in the US?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kissmespell said:


> Just picked up this unicorn from my local HERMES boutique. I didn't think they were still making So Black Rodeos! From reading recent posts on this thread, I learned that they are now making single color rodeos. I have various color combos I have collected over the last few years, including a double-sided one. Is the So Black still a rare find?
> 
> View attachment 4254126


OMG !! Care to share if your store is in the US or overseas?


----------



## renet

kissmespell said:


> Just picked up this unicorn from my local HERMES boutique. I didn't think they were still making So Black Rodeos! From reading recent posts on this thread, I learned that they are now making single color rodeos. I have various color combos I have collected over the last few years, including a double-sided one. Is the So Black still a rare find?
> 
> View attachment 4254126



Omggggggg [emoji44] I need this!! Haha...


----------



## bagidiotic

kissmespell said:


> Just picked up this unicorn from my local HERMES boutique. I didn't think they were still making So Black Rodeos! From reading recent posts on this thread, I learned that they are now making single color rodeos. I have various color combos I have collected over the last few years, including a double-sided one. Is the So Black still a rare find?
> 
> View attachment 4254126


Omg where you got  this??
The return of so black rodeo !!


----------



## ahbocat

kissmespell said:


> Just picked up this unicorn from my local HERMES boutique. I didn't think they were still making So Black Rodeos! From reading recent posts on this thread, I learned that they are now making single color rodeos. I have various color combos I have collected over the last few years, including a double-sided one. Is the So Black still a rare find?
> 
> View attachment 4254126



Wow!  This is cool!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I think I saw So Black Rodeos on a Japanese IG account too!

Edited to add:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4254372


Credit: missy_hermes_love on IG


----------



## kissmespell

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yesssssssssssssssss raresst of them all!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U r gonna start a frenzy on the forum.  r u in the US?



Yes I’m in the US. I have a wonderful SA who spoils me. I casually mentioned the So Black Rodeo to her a couple of years ago probably in the same breath as when I asked her for a Kelly Doll, which has also been discounted. I couldn’t believe she still remembered I had asked for one.


----------



## bagidiotic

kissmespell said:


> Yes I’m in the US. I have a wonderful SA who spoils me. I casually mentioned the So Black Rodeo to her a couple of years ago probably in the same breath as when I asked her for a Kelly Doll, which has also been discounted. I couldn’t believe she still remembered I had asked for one.


This is really a gd news for those who missed it years ago


----------



## Monique1004

kissmespell said:


> Just picked up this unicorn from my local HERMES boutique. I didn't think they were still making So Black Rodeos! From reading recent posts on this thread, I learned that they are now making single color rodeos. I have various color combos I have collected over the last few years, including a double-sided one. Is the So Black still a rare find?
> 
> View attachment 4254126



Omg! It’s back?!


----------



## Powder Puff

Wo


kissmespell said:


> Just picked up this unicorn from my local HERMES boutique. I didn't think they were still making So Black Rodeos! From reading recent posts on this thread, I learned that they are now making single color rodeos. I have various color combos I have collected over the last few years, including a double-sided one. Is the So Black still a rare find?
> 
> View attachment 4254126


wow I hope it’s really back! My store did not order it then because the SM thought it won’t be popular!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kissmespell said:


> Yes I’m in the US. I have a wonderful SA who spoils me. I casually mentioned the So Black Rodeo to her a couple of years ago probably in the same breath as when I asked her for a Kelly Doll, which has also been discounted. I couldn’t believe she still remembered I had asked for one.


Awesome! Based on your intel I emailed my SA right away.
I'm not a rodeo hoarder by any means but this one is super special!
Thanks for the heads up...
that was a helluva first post hahahahah


----------



## WilliamLion

kissmespell said:


> Just picked up this unicorn from my local HERMES boutique. I didn't think they were still making So Black Rodeos! From reading recent posts on this thread, I learned that they are now making single color rodeos. I have various color combos I have collected over the last few years, including a double-sided one. Is the So Black still a rare find?
> 
> View attachment 4254126



OMG!!! The king of Rodeo is back!! I need to setup a new stable just for it!!!


----------



## renet

kissmespell said:


> Just picked up this unicorn from my local HERMES boutique. I didn't think they were still making So Black Rodeos! From reading recent posts on this thread, I learned that they are now making single color rodeos. I have various color combos I have collected over the last few years, including a double-sided one. Is the So Black still a rare find?
> 
> View attachment 4254126



I just saw from IG that Vert Cypress Rodeo is also out and looks like black Rodeo! [emoji23] Just wondering if this is the Vert Cypress. [emoji3590]


----------



## bagidiotic

renet said:


> I just saw from IG that Vert Cypress Rodeo is also out and looks like black Rodeo! [emoji23] Just wondering if this is the Vert Cypress. [emoji3590]


Hmmm wondering too


----------



## DH sucker

It’s SO black!  My SIL just scored one from FSH and confirmed it on the receipt.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DH sucker said:


> It’s SO black!  My SIL just scored one from FSH and confirmed it on the receipt.



Fabulous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## renet

DH sucker said:


> It’s SO black!  My SIL just scored one from FSH and confirmed it on the receipt.



Congrats! [emoji322]
Glad to hear So Black is back. [emoji7]
My SA informed me they did not order any SO Black Rodeo, right after I saw the picture. They have different stocks of Rodeos by countries and so I can give up finding one in where I stay. 

Good luck to everyone finding the SO Black beauty! [emoji237] [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## kissmespell

renet said:


> I just saw from IG that Vert Cypress Rodeo is also out and looks like black Rodeo! [emoji23] Just wondering if this is the Vert Cypress. [emoji3590]



It’s definitely black. You got me worried for a moment. But I double / triple checked my receipt.


----------



## renet

kissmespell said:


> It’s definitely black. You got me worried for a moment. But I double / triple checked my receipt.



Sorry to cause you worries. [emoji28][emoji847]
SO Black and Vert Cypress are in the market at the same time.  SO black is definitely rare.


----------



## bags to die for

I bought a so black rodeo two days ago. Not in the US.


----------



## candypoo

First PM size baby 
Walked not into my local H store and they had 2 MM & this on display. Hesitated for a while because of the color but the size is so stinking cute could not resist.


----------



## vannilicious

I just got my first PM! Currently waiting for another GM baby to join in my stable... ordering from a Japanese reseller. I reckon it might be too big for my B30 but i don't really care now! Haha   Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## this_is_rj

Any intel on what sizes the SO Black and Vert Cypress rodeo's are available in please?


----------



## DH sucker

this_is_rj said:


> Any intel on what sizes the SO Black and Vert Cypress rodeo's are available in please?



SIL got so black in MM.


----------



## kissmespell

this_is_rj said:


> Any intel on what sizes the SO Black and Vert Cypress rodeo's are available in please?



My So Black Rodeo is PM size.


----------



## acrowcounted

I'm so excited to add the mono bleu zanzibar PM rodeo to my collection!


----------



## ahbocat

Want to get a mono...


----------



## bagidiotic

ahbocat said:


> Want to get a mono...


Keep asking and trying
Don't give up easily


----------



## GoldFish8

acrowcounted said:


> I'm so excited to add the mono bleu zanzibar PM rodeo to my collection!
> View attachment 4262958


twins!


----------



## aki_sato

I read and saw the SO Black rodeo craze!

Is Rose Sakura the same or similar??? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Ros...077557?hash=item2132e965f5:g:GtsAAOSwz3JaEQRE


----------



## acrowcounted

aki_sato said:


> I read and saw the SO Black rodeo craze!
> 
> Is Rose Sakura the same or similar???
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Ros...077557?hash=item2132e965f5:g:GtsAAOSwz3JaEQRE


No, that's a crazy price and will stay available for quite some time, especially since it's a GM.


----------



## aki_sato

acrowcounted said:


> No, that's a crazy price and will stay available for quite some time, especially since it's a GM.


Thank you for enlightening me @acrowcounted !

I have saved it and will follow with interest


----------



## mcpro

Found this rodeo in Hermes Bologna .. 
vert cypress


----------



## bagidiotic

mcpro said:


> Found this rodeo in Hermes Bologna ..
> vert cypress
> 
> View attachment 4265746


You lucky gal


----------



## mcpro

bagidiotic said:


> You lucky gal



I have to chose between PM  and  GM [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

mcpro said:


> I have to chose between PM  and  GM [emoji7][emoji7]


Pm without thinking  haha


----------



## m8875

aki_sato said:


> I read and saw the SO Black rodeo craze!
> 
> Is Rose Sakura the same or similar???
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Ros...077557?hash=item2132e965f5:g:GtsAAOSwz3JaEQRE


Yeah this one is very expensive since it’s not black and it’s GM lol

Edited PT


----------



## vinkym

Came home with me earlier today


----------



## aki_sato

m8875 said:


> Yeah this one is very expensive since it’s not black and it’s GM lol
> 
> Edited PT


Lol I was thinking the same but thought I have little knowledge about rodeo - so I don’t know any better!

I just like the pink - rose Sakura (as I have a soft spot for Sakura)


----------



## mstran87

find this cutie at cdg airport on the way home


----------



## leuleu

vinkym said:


> View attachment 4268568
> 
> Came home with me earlier today


Black SO ?


----------



## bagidiotic

mstran87 said:


> find this cutie at cdg airport on the way home
> View attachment 4268636


Lovely combo


----------



## vinkym

leuleu said:


> Black SO ?


Yes! So black


----------



## leuleu

vinkym said:


> View attachment 4268868
> 
> Yes! So black


Lucky girl ! Very happy for you.


----------



## azukitea

vinkym said:


> View attachment 4268868
> 
> Yes! So black


soooo SO black is back for 2018? NIce to hear!  My SA also hinted that they are able to be released


----------



## lovefirey

vinkym said:


> View attachment 4268568
> 
> Came home with me earlier today



Was this in the US?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

vinkym said:


> View attachment 4268568
> 
> Came home with me earlier today


Is this black or the Vert Cypress?  Congrats.


----------



## vinkym

lovefirey said:


> Was this in the US?


Yes! US store


----------



## vinkym

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is this black or the Vert Cypress?  Congrats.


So black!


----------



## lovefirey

vinkym said:


> Yes! US store



Awesome! Where are you located if I may ask?


----------



## WilliamLion

lovefirey said:


> Awesome! Where are you located if I may ask?



One DP is it was available in Vegas But I don't remember it was Crystals or Bellagio


----------



## Israeli_Flava

vinkym said:


> View attachment 4268868
> 
> Yes! So black


WoW! Total Knock Out baby.... both the K and the rodeo!!!! Hit the H lotto!!!! Congrats!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Israeli_Flava said:


> WoW! Total Knock Out baby.... both the K and the rodeo!!!! Hit the H lotto!!!! Congrats!


+1 Lucky find!  Great Kelly and Rodeo!


----------



## acrowcounted

Mono Vert Cyres PM Rodeo joins my mono Bleu Zanzibar PM Rodeo in the stable today!


----------



## renet

I feel awesome yesterday!  Virtually met a kind TPFer (though she wants to stay low profile) who sold me this pony, which never came into my country store and the receipt stated purchase in Oct 2018.  Had actually given up hope finding this Rodeo combination but when I am overseas still and browsing through an online selling platform, I came across this. And she’s mine at a reasonable price! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Thank you to who you are, my Santarina (if you are reading this post)! [emoji253]


----------



## elly_fong

renet said:


> I feel awesome yesterday!  Virtually met a kind TPFer (though she wants to stay low profile) who sold me this pony, which never came into my country store and the receipt stated purchase in Oct 2018.  Had actually given up hope finding this Rodeo combination but when I am overseas still and browsing through an online selling platform, I came across this. And she’s mine at a reasonable price! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Thank you to who you are, my Santarina (if you are reading this post)! [emoji253]


This is rare gem, congrats!! [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Last time I visited my boutique, I thought I spotted the so black one & got so excited. "The BLACK ONE!!!" then it turned out to be the Vert Cypress. Which is still cute... but not the so black. My boutique still hasn't received it yet so I still have a chance.


----------



## noegirl

I too am looking for the SO black. My SA said my store didn’t order. Can someone PM me any details around store availability?


----------



## Monique1004

Spotted cute new color combo!


----------



## theknees

Monique1004 said:


> Spotted cute new color combo!
> View attachment 4287428


got mine from the EUR site about 2 months ago! I absolutely love this combination! Orange/Bleu Zanzibar/Rose Azalea. I find the 3 colours match perfectly.


----------



## candypoo

Monique1004 said:


> Spotted cute new color combo!
> View attachment 4287428


I saw this like 5 mins ago at the boutique. I passed it. Did I make a mistake?


----------



## divinexjanice

candypoo said:


> I saw this like 5 mins ago at the boutique. I passed it. Did I make a mistake?



Yes! Go back! [emoji13]


----------



## vannilicious

renet said:


> I feel awesome yesterday!  Virtually met a kind TPFer (though she wants to stay low profile) who sold me this pony, which never came into my country store and the receipt stated purchase in Oct 2018.  Had actually given up hope finding this Rodeo combination but when I am overseas still and browsing through an online selling platform, I came across this. And she’s mine at a reasonable price! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Thank you to who you are, my Santarina (if you are reading this post)! [emoji253]




Where did you find this? I’ve sent u a pm.


----------



## Amka

My first purchase of the year! 
The color is Noir/gold/blue sapphire


----------



## izaku0608

Amka said:


> My first purchase of the year!
> The color is Noir/gold/blue sapphire
> 
> View attachment 4296363


Wow! Did u get that from store?


----------



## Amka

leanneju said:


> Wow! Did u get that from store?


Yes, I bought it from a boutique while I was on vacation


----------



## jaz_o

Amka said:


> My first purchase of the year!
> The color is Noir/gold/blue sapphire
> 
> View attachment 4296363



It's very pretty!


----------



## Amka

jaz_o said:


> It's very pretty!


Thank you! I was asking for a so black rodeo charm, the SA showed me this, and of course I said YES! I am still dreaming of a so black rodeo, but this one is pretty enough to satisfy me for now.


----------



## bagidiotic

Amka said:


> My first purchase of the year!
> The color is Noir/gold/blue sapphire
> 
> View attachment 4296363


Handsome horse


----------



## jaz_o

Amka said:


> Thank you! I was asking for a so black rodeo charm, the SA showed me this, and of course I said YES! I am still dreaming of a so black rodeo, but this one is pretty enough to satisfy me for now.



I'm still debating if I should get a so black rodeo.  I guess it depends on what color B/K I'll get in a few months. [emoji4]


----------



## Amka

bagidiotic said:


> Handsome horse


Thank you! 


jaz_o said:


> I'm still debating if I should get a so black rodeo.  I guess it depends on what color B/K I'll get in a few months. [emoji4]


It doesn’t hurt to let your SA know that you are interested in a so black rodeo charm if you plan to get a black b or k in the future or if you like mono color charms.


----------



## jaz_o

Amka said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It doesn’t hurt to let your SA know that you are interested in a so black rodeo charm if you plan to get a black b or k in the future or if you like mono color charms.



My SA asked me a while ago, but I told her I'm on the fence.


----------



## JY1217

Should I just walk in and as the SA for a so black ? I have heard that Rodeo in some countries cannot be purchased alone without bags/other products. 

I have been hunting this on their EU website forever, last time I saw a Cornaline MM available online, but I passed on it cuz I really want to wait for the so black as it had appeared on their website before..


----------



## bagidiotic

JY1217 said:


> Should I just walk in and as the SA for a so black ? I have heard that Rodeo in some countries cannot be purchased alone without bags/other products.
> 
> I have been hunting this on their EU website forever, last time I saw a Cornaline MM available online, but I passed on it cuz I really want to wait for the so black as it had appeared on their website before..


You can ask why not
But so black is super difficult 
Rodeo are hard to purchase let alone so black


----------



## JY1217

bagidiotic said:


> You can ask why not
> But so black is super difficult
> Rodeo are hard to purchase let alone so black



Sure I’d ask... just saw a Vert cypres pm and it was 8:05am and I was still too late it was sold! 

I’d take the vert cypress in a heart beat too! Lol


----------



## Lhpp.2

Got this beautiful vert cypress rodeo!
Hopefully it goes well with my black bags!


----------



## JA_UK

This seller has to be unwell to think someone would pay $3k for a bag charm, even if is a so black rodeo...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Herme...733533?hash=item2ce2914a1d:g:OVoAAOSwqkRcLu8z


----------



## Amka

JA_UK said:


> This seller has to be unwell to think someone would pay $3k for a bag charm, even if is a so black rodeo...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Herme...733533?hash=item2ce2914a1d:g:OVoAAOSwqkRcLu8z
> 
> View attachment 4302016


Gee!  Where is the dislike button?! 
I get  when I see resellers do that!


----------



## JA_UK

Amka said:


> Gee!  Where is the dislike button?!
> I get  when I see resellers do that!



You should see her other listings... empty box for $499 with $350 shipping!


----------



## jaz_o

JA_UK said:


> This seller has to be unwell to think someone would pay $3k for a bag charm, even if is a so black rodeo...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Herme...733533?hash=item2ce2914a1d:g:OVoAAOSwqkRcLu8z
> 
> View attachment 4302016



A YouTube influencer mentioned about it recently. It's outrageous that the seller thinks someone would purchase it for $3K. [emoji34]


----------



## m8875

jaz_o said:


> A YouTube influencer mentioned about it recently. It's outrageous that the seller thinks someone would purchase it for $3K. [emoji34]



Believe it or not I was in Japan recently and the so black was going for $4000 and I saw someone bought it! I believe there were also some listings all from Japan for over $4k and they're all gone now. I agree. It's outrageous! But I was one of those crazy people who bought a used one for $1700 LOL (what we do for these cuties)


----------



## HermesAmasser

Couple of PM and 1 MM rodeo on US site now


----------



## Rhl2987

Lhpp.2 said:


> Got this beautiful vert cypress rodeo!
> Hopefully it goes well with my black bags!


I use mine with my black Kelly and I think it looks nice!


----------



## Monique1004

Newest addition!


----------



## coloradolvr

Monique1004 said:


> Newest addition!
> View attachment 4309802
> View attachment 4309803


Love these colors!  May I ask which blue this is?  Computer monitors don't always get it right.


----------



## HKsai

coloradolvr said:


> Love these colors!  May I ask which blue this is?  Computer monitors don't always get it right.


I believe it is Celeste/bouton d’or/cornelian.


----------



## coloradolvr

HKsai said:


> I believe it is Celeste/bouton d’or/cornelian.


Thank you!  It's a beautiful shade of blue!  I have an Evie in Blue Atol and wondered if it was that blue.


----------



## HKsai

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you!  It's a beautiful shade of blue!  I have an Evie in Blue Atol and wondered if it was that blue.


Love bleu atoll!!!! I believe it has that very slightly green to tone to it compared to Celeste.


----------



## Monique1004

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you!  It's a beautiful shade of blue!  I have an Evie in Blue Atol and wondered if it was that blue.



I think Celeste may be a little lighter than Blue Atoll.


----------



## Phiona88

Very excited to score my first ever rodeo


----------



## Kmazz39

Amka said:


> My first purchase of the year!
> The color is Noir/gold/blue sapphire
> 
> View attachment 4296363


Love this combo! I may have to look for one myself to go with my Etoupe Evelyne PM


----------



## mcpro

my first  MM rodeo


----------



## Phiona88

mcpro said:


> my first  MM rodeo
> View attachment 4315087



That’s lovely! What are the colors?


----------



## coloradolvr

Has anyone in the US managed to get an all black Rodeo?  Patiently (or not so much) waiting!


----------



## mcpro

Phiona88 said:


> That’s lovely! What are the colors?



Thank you, the color is rouge indien/gold/bougainvili


----------



## divinexjanice

coloradolvr said:


> Has anyone in the US managed to get an all black Rodeo?  Patiently (or not so much) waiting!



Mel in Melbourne on YouTube got 2 all black rodeos in Hawaii last month


----------



## Amka

coloradolvr said:


> Has anyone in the US managed to get an all black Rodeo?  Patiently (or not so much) waiting!


My friend got a pm one in Vegas last month. I am still waiting as well.


----------



## MotoChiq

Picked up this all Bleu Zanzibar Rodeo PM in Vegas!


----------



## mcpro

MotoChiq said:


> Picked up this all Bleu Zanzibar Rodeo PM in Vegas



another single color !!!   rare find!!! congratulations !!


----------



## Monique1004

Amka said:


> My friend got a pm one in Vegas last month. I am still waiting as well.



I’m also waiting patiently. My SA promised to grab mine as soon as they’re in. She asked how many? I said just one so others can have it, too. LOL~


----------



## Kmazz39

MotoChiq said:


> Picked up this all Bleu Zanzibar Rodeo PM in Vegas!


What was the price of the PM?


----------



## MotoChiq

Kmazz39 said:


> What was the price of the PM?



Same price as the multi color PMs $440 USD. HTH!


----------



## Kmazz39

MotoChiq said:


> Same price as the multi color PMs $440 USD. HTH!


yes it does, thank you!


----------



## JY1217

I left my wish in my local store and they only get the BZ for mono color rodeo.  Kept stalking the website then and I can’t believe I scored this, maybe because its GM size ? Lol 
My second Rodeo, Vert Cypres.


----------



## meowlett

Ponies don't count.  Took a picture of my stash to help my SA find me more.
A year ago, I told DH that I would need a brain scan if I start buying these.  It is a very slippery slope by itself.


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

meowlett said:


> Ponies don't count.  Took a picture of my stash to help my SA find me more.
> A year ago, I told DH that I would need a brain scan if I start buying these.  It is a very slippery slope by itself.
> View attachment 4321692



WOOOOOOW [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I absolutely love love love your collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congratulations  STUNNING !!!!!


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

meowlett may I ask you, is the gold colored one from the new collection? And the orange one too?
Can you maybe tell me the color combination and even maybe the item number of both?? That would be so nice from you [emoji7] 
I am really so impressed of your collection!!! These are all pm size right??? PMs are the cutest anyway [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji85]


----------



## acrowcounted

meowlett said:


> Ponies don't count.  Took a picture of my stash to help my SA find me more.
> A year ago, I told DH that I would need a brain scan if I start buying these.  It is a very slippery slope by itself.
> View attachment 4321692


A Vert Verone or Vertigo would be a great addition to your collection. Such a happy grouping already though!


----------



## meowlett

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> meowlett may I ask you, is the gold colored one from the new collection? And the orange one too?
> Can you maybe tell me the color combination and even maybe the item number of both?? That would be so nice from you [emoji7]
> I am really so impressed of your collection!!! These are all pm size right??? PMs are the cutest anyway [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji85]


The brown, orange and the yellow ones are from the current collection.  I need to do some receipt diving to get the reference numbers.
And yes, they are all PMs.


----------



## meowlett

acrowcounted said:


> A Vert Verone or Vertigo would be a great addition to your collection. Such a happy grouping already though!


I think my SA is determined to get me the black one.  She has practically offered me everything (from bracelets to CSGMs to bags in many styles) in black.  A green one will be fun too.


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

meowlett said:


> The brown, orange and the yellow ones are from the current collection.  I need to do some receipt diving to get the reference numbers.
> And yes, they are all PMs.



Thank you very much for your help [emoji256][emoji5]
I have to go to the boutique and check out if they have them [emoji85]


----------



## Cygne18

meowlett said:


> Ponies don't count.  Took a picture of my stash to help my SA find me more.
> A year ago, I told DH that I would need a brain scan if I start buying these.  It is a very slippery slope by itself.
> View attachment 4321692


This little stable of ponies makes me so happy! LOVE.


----------



## JY1217

Can I ask what’s the blind stamps on yours’ Rodeos ? The new one I got last week  has a A stamp (2017?) which makes me wonder...


----------



## theknees

JY1217 said:


> Can I ask what’s the blind stamps on yours’ Rodeos ? The new one I got last week  has a A stamp (2017?) which makes me wonder...


i think they didn't start putting year stamps on rodeos till "A" stamp onwards right? i bought 2 rodeos at the end of 2018 and they were A stamp too...


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Hi everyone. Great topic. I wanted to ask something regarding the stamps too. I have one rodeo which has no code stamp and the stamp which says „Hermès made in France“ is quite bigger than on my other rodeos. I bought this rodeo from ebay but I have a receipt from a boutique. I am scared now that this one is not an authentic one [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] maybe you guys can help me? Its very puffy too. My others arent as puffy as this one [emoji27]


----------



## JY1217

theknees said:


> i think they didn't start putting year stamps on rodeos till "A" stamp onwards right? i bought 2 rodeos at the end of 2018 and they were A stamp too...



I bought one in April last year and the stamp is C with 2 other alphabets. They  were all purchased from H website and I picked them up in the boutique.

I still haven’t found any info about 2019 stamp too......



H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Hi everyone. Great topic. I wanted to ask something regarding the stamps too. I have one rodeo which has no code stamp and the stamp which says „Hermès made in France“ is quite bigger than on my other rodeos. I bought this rodeo from ebay but I have a receipt from a boutique. I am scared now that this one is not an...



I don’t think the authentication thread on this forum authenticates Rodeo but you can try to post there. Not sure if the authenticators out there take Rodeo too.... I’m no expert here as I only own 2 rodeo. I have a bracelet which has no Hermès made in stamp though it is authentic. Missing stamp doesn’t necessarily mean the products are not authentic. If you have the receipt why don’t you check if the color description on the receipt accurate?


----------



## meowlett

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Thank you very much for your help [emoji256][emoji5]
> I have to go to the boutique and check out if they have them [emoji85]


The reference number for all three are the same.
H064929CA
The colors are:
BK Jaune de Naples/Celeste/Gold
BN Gold/Rouge Indian/Celeste
BG Orange/Rose Azalee/Bleu Zanzibar


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

JY1217 said:


> I bought one in April last year and the stamp is C with 2 other alphabets. They  were all purchased from H website and I picked them up in the boutique.
> 
> I still haven’t found any info about 2019 stamp too......
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think the authentication thread on this forum authenticates Rodeo but you can try to post there. Not sure if the authenticators out there take Rodeo too.... I’m no expert here as I only own 2 rodeo. I have a bracelet which has no Hermès made in stamp though it is authentic. Missing stamp doesn’t necessarily mean the products are not authentic. If you have the receipt why don’t you check if the color description on the receipt accurate?



Thank you for your reply. I already checked the receipt when I received the rodeo and the color description is exact that one which it has. Try to post it at the authenticate thread but its not allowed to post things that you have received already, as I understood this right. Only when you haven’t bought them and can show them the link with the advertisement from it.
I am just a little bit unsure abiut it because of the stamp is so big and the code stamp is missing.. bit you are right I know..
Maybe another rodeo lover can help here. If not then it is how it is [emoji853]...
Thank you [emoji93]


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

meowlett said:


> The reference number for all three are the same.
> H064929CA
> The colors are:
> BK Jaune de Naples/Celeste/Gold
> BN Gold/Rouge Indian/Celeste
> BG Orange/Rose Azalee/Bleu Zanzibar



Thank you so so much  for your effort [emoji847][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93] will check these out when I visit my Boutique this week [emoji133]‍♀️[emoji133]‍♀️[emoji133]‍♀️[emoji5][emoji85]


----------



## theknees

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Hi everyone. Great topic. I wanted to ask something regarding the stamps too. I have one rodeo which has no code stamp and the stamp which says „Hermès made in France“ is quite bigger than on my other rodeos. I bought this rodeo from ebay but I have a receipt from a boutique. I am scared now that this one is not an authentic one [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] maybe you guys can help me? Its very puffy too. My others arent as puffy as this one [emoji27]





JY1217 said:


> I bought one in April last year and the stamp is C with 2 other alphabets. They  were all purchased from H website and I picked them up in the boutique.
> 
> I still haven’t found any info about 2019 stamp too......
> 
> I don’t think the authentication thread on this forum authenticates Rodeo but you can try to post there. Not sure if the authenticators out there take Rodeo too.... I’m no expert here as I only own 2 rodeo. I have a bracelet which has no Hermès made in stamp though it is authentic. Missing stamp doesn’t necessarily mean the products are not authentic. If you have the receipt why don’t you check if the color description on the receipt accurate?



i know the older rodeos did not have the year stamps till recently. only would say made in france and such. i can't comment on the authenticity of your rodeo but just because it doesn't have a year stamp would not necessarily make it unauthentic. 
so far all the rodeos i bought in 2018, from online and from the boutique, have all been "A" so really not sure. maybe they just keep them for really long? no idea lol.


----------



## JY1217

theknees said:


> i know the older rodeos did not have the year stamps till recently. only would say made in france and such. i can't comment on the authenticity of your rodeo but just because it doesn't have a year stamp would not necessarily make it unauthentic.
> so far all the rodeos i bought in 2018, from online and from the boutique, have all been "A" so really not sure. maybe they just keep them for really long? no idea lol.



The one I had in 2018 has a C so i thought this year will be another stamp, such as D ?? 
Anyway the stamping of Hermès is still a mystery. 
Here is the stamps on mine


----------



## meowlett

Ponies don't count.


----------



## TeeCee77

meowlett said:


> Ponies don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324059



I need this one!! Ahhhhh!


----------



## meg8182000

meowlett said:


> Ponies don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324059


Oh very nice color combo!


----------



## meg8182000

I’m very excited to join the club with my very first  Rodeo! Thing is I already think I’m in trouble as I saw at least 2 others I want.


----------



## Monique1004

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Hi everyone. Great topic. I wanted to ask something regarding the stamps too. I have one rodeo which has no code stamp and the stamp which says „Hermès made in France“ is quite bigger than on my other rodeos. I bought this rodeo from ebay but I have a receipt from a boutique. I am scared now that this one is not an authentic one [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] maybe you guys can help me? Its very puffy too. My others arent as puffy as this one [emoji27]



I have about 16 rodeos which I personally purchased from various H boutiques. Half of them don't have date stamps since they're older & even the made in stamp has various sizes. Some are bigger, some smaller & some I can't even read. Attached some of the pictures.  All are from PM rodeos. I have seen some good fakes which are very similar to the real ones but even so, the colors were always off. It's really crazy that I can tell by having wrong color combos... I think yours look fine.


----------



## Styleanyone

I have checked all of my rodeo charms. 
1. Some of them only have stamps “Hermes / Paris/  made in France” 



2. A few that I got have stamps “AA” plus stamp in 1





3. A few have “A AM” plus stamp in  l






4. One has stamp”C NN” plus stamp in 1



I have 25 PM rodeo charms. I have a few MM and one GM  which only have “Hermes Paris”stamp in 1.

I think only last year, they started the letters on the Rodeo.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Styleanyone said:


> I have checked all of my rodeo charms.
> 1. Some of them only have stamps “Hermes / Paris/  made in France”
> View attachment 4324257
> 
> 
> 2. A few that I got have stamps “AA” plus stamp in 1
> View attachment 4324252
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324254
> 
> 3. A few have “A AM” plus stamp in  l
> View attachment 4324253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324255
> 
> 
> 4. One has stamp”C NN” plus stamp in 1
> View attachment 4324256
> 
> 
> I have 25 PM rodeo charms. I have a few MM and one GM  which only have “Hermes Paris”stamp in 1.
> 
> I think only last year, they started the letters on the Rodeo.


I paled in front of everyone in their collection.  I thought that I was bad with 9 horsies.  Guess I can keep going.


----------



## allure244

meowlett said:


> Ponies don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324059



I love this one! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]I only saw it in GM size at my store though.


----------



## JY1217

One can never have too many rodeos until they are  enough for decorating a Christmas tree !! Lol

Last night there were over 13 new Rodeos appeared on the Europe Website at a time!! .. including the black/gold/saphir ? one...couldn’t believe it, a whole page full of ponies ! 


everyone including me is craving for the so black, just a funny thought, it would be awesome too if H makes a completely white rodeo!


----------



## Phiona88

I saw someone post this rodeo on their Instagram which I haven’t seen before. Is this a legit color combo?


----------



## Monique1004

JY1217 said:


> One can never have too many rodeos until they are  enough for decorating a Christmas tree !! Lol
> 
> Last night there were over 13 new Rodeos appeared on the Europe Website at a time!! .. including the black/gold/saphir ? one...couldn’t believe it, a whole page full of ponies !
> 
> 
> everyone including me is craving for the so black, just a funny thought, it would be awesome too if H makes a completely white rodeo!



All the rodeos & petite h charms. I think I can decorate a small H tree now. White rodeo would be very angelic! I’m just hoping the so black doesn’t hit my store while my SA is on her vacation.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

JY1217 said:


> One can never have too many rodeos until they are  enough for decorating a Christmas tree !! Lol
> 
> Last night there were over 13 new Rodeos appeared on the Europe Website at a time!! .. including the black/gold/saphir ? one...couldn’t believe it, a whole page full of ponies !
> 
> 
> everyone including me is craving for the so black, just a funny thought, it would be awesome too if H makes a completely white rodeo!


I think making one in Craie would be nice.


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Monique1004 said:


> I have about 16 rodeos which I personally purchased from various H boutiques. Half of them don't have date stamps since they're older & even the made in stamp has various sizes. Some are bigger, some smaller & some I can't even read. Attached some of the pictures.  All are from PM rodeos. I have seen some good fakes which are very similar to the real ones but even so, the colors were always off. It's really crazy that I can tell by having wrong color combos... I think yours look fine.
> View attachment 4324214
> View attachment 4324215
> View attachment 4324216



Thank you so much Monique1004 for you help and opinion [emoji259][emoji258][emoji272][emoji255][emoji254]


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Styleanyone said:


> I have checked all of my rodeo charms.
> 1. Some of them only have stamps “Hermes / Paris/  made in France”
> View attachment 4324257
> 
> 
> 2. A few that I got have stamps “AA” plus stamp in 1
> View attachment 4324252
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324254
> 
> 3. A few have “A AM” plus stamp in  l
> View attachment 4324253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324255
> 
> 
> 4. One has stamp”C NN” plus stamp in 1
> View attachment 4324256
> 
> 
> I have 25 PM rodeo charms. I have a few MM and one GM  which only have “Hermes Paris”stamp in 1.
> 
> I think only last year, they started the letters on the Rodeo.



Styleanyone thank you very much for your help and checking out all your rodeos [emoji259][emoji258][emoji272][emoji254][emoji255][emoji257]
And by the way....
25 PMs...? OH MY GOSH [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] we are all really crazy horsy ladys [emoji7][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] these horsys arr dangerous [emoji85] they make us addicted to add more and more of them to our collections[emoji85][emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @H_LOv3_XOXO, it took long time to collect them. It was fun just to look at them. Very colorful.


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @H_LOv3_XOXO, it took long time to collect them. It was fun just to look at them. Very colorful.



I can imagine how hard and long you collect them.
It would be awesome if you share a photo with us of course, but only if you dont mind [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Styleanyone

@H_LOv3_XOXO 
Here is the photo  
I have one is on her way to me.


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Styleanyone said:


> @H_LOv3_XOXO
> Here is the photo
> I have one is on her way to me.
> 
> View attachment 4326122



AMAZING COLLECTION [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Thank you for sharing them with us [emoji2][emoji847]
I wish I could get a so black pm too [emoji20] bit my SA said to me there is such a high demand on it, it will be really difficult to get one [emoji20] we will see if I will get lucky or not [emoji853][emoji20]
Thank you [emoji254][emoji259][emoji255][emoji257][emoji272]


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @H_LOv3_XOXO, I hope you will get one so black PM rodeo. I got mine through auction. I paid $$$$ for her.


----------



## Monique1004

Styleanyone said:


> @H_LOv3_XOXO
> Here is the photo
> I have one is on her way to me.
> 
> View attachment 4326122



My stable is tiny one compare to yours. What a collection you have!


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Monique1004. All you need is patience. You will collect more as time goes by.  I don’t know when I will have the courage to say no to the the next one but I hope not “ too soon”


----------



## LadyCupid

Updated 02/05/2019 (old prices can be seen here). Please feel free to update. 

*Rodeo EU current prices are:*
PM €348
MM €415 (L 26 x H 12 x D 2.5 cm)
GM €482 ( L 27 x H 15 x P 3 cm)

*Rodeo USA current prices are:*
PM $455 (was $440)
MM $540 (was $500)
GM $630 (was $680)


----------



## LadyCupid

Updated 02/05/2019 (old prices can be seen here). Please feel free to update. 

*Rodeo EU current prices are:*
PM €348 (L 8.5 x H 7.5 x D 2 cm)
MM €415 (L 26 x H 12 x D 2.5 cm)
GM €482 ( L 27 x H 15 x P 3 cm)

*Rodeo USA current prices are:*
PM $455 (was $440)
MM $540 (was $500)
GM $630 (was $680)

*Rodeo UK current prices are:*
PM £350 (L 8.5 x H 7.5 x D 2 cm)


----------



## PurseOnFleek

So i recently became addicted to the rodeos again after not owning any for quite a while; it was the mono colours that got me hooked. But in my country we dont get much stock so i have been stalking the  italy website to get the charms sent to a friend of mine for her to onforward to me. Does anyone know if the European website has a limit on how many rodeos u can buy online in a calendar year? I have already bought 2 on my profile then 2 on my husbands profile so I'm worried if  the threshold  is 2...because i know petit h has that limit on the italy website...
Sharing some eye candy of mono rodeos: PM Bleu Zanzibar & MM Cornaline

(I ordered vert cypress PM & MM which will arrive soon)


----------



## chanelbaby26

Amka said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It doesn’t hurt to let your SA know that you are interested in a so black rodeo charm if you plan to get a black b or k in the future or if you like mono color charms.





bagidiotic said:


> You can ask why not
> But so black is super difficult
> Rodeo are hard to purchase let alone so black


Hi!
I really like the rodeo you posted while on vacation-Black combo pm. Can u send me  description and code maybe I can ask my SA? Thank you so much!


----------



## renet

Finally found my all-blue Rodeo! [emoji170]


----------



## Darma

Styleanyone said:


> @H_LOv3_XOXO
> Here is the photo
> I have one is on her way to me.
> 
> View attachment 4326122



Wow, the best rodeo collection I have ever seen!  It's hard to tell from the picture.  Do you have two all black ones?  I also noticed that you need a rose sakura rodeo to complete your collection, haha ....


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Darma. Noted your suggestion. Only one so black. The other one is vert cypres.


----------



## Amka

chanelbaby26 said:


> Hi!
> I really like the rodeo you posted while on vacation-Black combo pm. Can u send me  description and code maybe I can ask my SA? Thank you so much!


Hi, the color of the one I got is: black/gold/blue sapphire, and the reference number is H064929CABO.


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> Finally found my all-blue Rodeo! [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4341940


Yay renet!! So pretty. What's the color name?


----------



## JY1217

PurseOnFleek said:


> So i recently became addicted to the rodeos again after not owning any for quite a while; it was the mono colours that got me hooked. But in my country we dont get much stock so i have been stalking the  italy website to get the charms sent to a friend of mine for her to onforward to me. Does anyone know if the European website has a limit on how many rodeos u can buy online in a calendar year? I have already bought 2 on my profile then 2 on my husbands profile so I'm worried if  the threshold  is 2...because i know petit h has that limit on the italy website...
> Sharing some eye candy of mono rodeos: PM Bleu Zanzibar & MM Cornaline
> 
> (I ordered vert cypress PM & MM which will arrive soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341598



I would like to know that too!! Every brand is doing the limit thing in Europe. So now I’m kind of holding back whenever I see a Rodeo just in case i see a black one and H wouldn’t allow me to purchase it anymore.


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> Yay renet!! So pretty. What's the color name?



Have the same one. Bleu Zanzibar


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Yay renet!! So pretty. What's the color name?



Blue Zanzibar, AtB. [emoji6]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

JY1217 said:


> I would like to know that too!! Every brand is doing the limit thing in Europe. So now I’m kind of holding back whenever I see a Rodeo just in case i see a black one and H wouldn’t allow me to purchase it anymore.


So buying 2 of the same charm on one account definitely flagged customer service they werent going to issue the charms but my family member called and explained one is a gift. So going forward i would definitely advise never to buy 2 of the exact same rodeo on the one account however i dont know if that means you cant buy more than 2 in general. I think with the mono colours they probably scrutinize it more. My main Hermes acc with my store history only has one online rodeo purchase this year so saving that if ever a soblack becomes available


----------



## JY1217

PurseOnFleek said:


> So buying 2 of the same charm on one account definitely flagged customer service they werent going to issue the charms but my family member called and explained one is a gift. So going forward i would definitely advise never to buy 2 of the exact same rodeo on the one account however i dont know if that means you cant buy more than 2 in general. I think with the mono colours they probably scrutinize it more. My main Hermes acc with my store history only has one online rodeo purchase this year so saving that if ever a soblack becomes available



Well thanks that’s very clear. I suspect that they have time window for certain limit. Though you said 2 exact same rodeos, did you mean them with exact same color and size , or just 2 rodeos with even different colors? 


Thanks )


----------



## PurseOnFleek

JY1217 said:


> Well thanks that’s very clear. I suspect that they have time window for certain limit. Though you said 2 exact same rodeos, did you mean them with exact same color and size , or just 2 rodeos with even different colors?
> 
> 
> Thanks )


Exact same colour and size one was for me one was for my friend. So next time i wont be doing that again lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

My friend bought 2 mm rodeo's last month and then went to a different city in the US and bought a 3rd one all within a one month period. Is this rule enforced only in the EU or Asia?


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

My wonderful SA managed to get me this black beauty.


----------



## meg8182000

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4344312
> View attachment 4344313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful SA managed to get me this black beauty.



Congrats on getting the So Black Rodeo! So lucky!  Enjoy! 
My SA is working on it for me but with so many people on the wait list, not sure it'll come through.


----------



## bagidiotic

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4344312
> View attachment 4344313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful SA managed to get me this black beauty.


My favourite always


----------



## jaz_o

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4344312
> View attachment 4344313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful SA managed to get me this black beauty.



So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

meg8182000 said:


> Congrats on getting the So Black Rodeo! So lucky!  Enjoy!
> My SA is working on it for me but with so many people on the wait list, not sure it'll come through.



I’m making sure they haven’t gotten it yet every time when I go visit my SA. She was laughing about how dedicated I’m to get this particular one. She asked me again, “Are you sure you only want one?”


----------



## meg8182000

Monique1004 said:


> I’m making sure they haven’t gotten it yet every time when I go visit my SA. She was laughing about how dedicated I’m to get this particular one. She asked me again, “Are you sure you only want one?”



Well I’d be thrilled with just one. LOL 
Good luck - hope your SA comes through for you.


----------



## little.bear

There’s a 3 per year limit for bag charms like rodeos / paddock charms etc in the UK/Europe region. This is for their online website. I know this because I was contacted before about this and customer service wanted to confirm that I was cool with reaching my limit as I won’t be allow to purchase any further for the remaining year.

I’m not sure if rules have changed since but it’s worth calling them up to check. Even if you have different accounts like using ur family members, be careful to not use the same credit card as they apparently have a way to detect that as well.


----------



## JY1217

Not only H, some brands do monitor customers profiles tightly, mostly those brands which people can make profit reselling with. I have seen orders being cancelled and as little.bear said, credit card/ payment method not matching the buyer’s name does raise a big red flag. You didn’t think they will check it ? They do. but I never thought they would contact a customer and ask if you are okay with reaching limits lolll like could we ever say we are not cool with it ? ??


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Blue mono pm mm available on canada website now


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Addicted to bags said:


> My friend bought 2 mm rodeo's last month and then went to a different city in the US and bought a 3rd one all within a one month period. Is this rule enforced only in the EU or Asia?


The rule is just enforced for online ordering particularly in europe. I believe you can buy as many as you want instore.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

JY1217 said:


> Not only H, some brands do monitor customers profiles tightly, mostly those brands which people can make profit reselling with. I have seen orders being cancelled and as little.bear said, credit card/ payment method not matching the buyer’s name does raise a big red flag. You didn’t think they will check it ? They do. but I never thought they would contact a customer and ask if you are okay with reaching limits lolll like could we ever say we are not cool with it ? ??


Ya they did this for me with petit H. But however they said the limit was 2. Thats why i thought rodeo is also 2. But once i got my soblack (if ever listed online) ill push to try a 3rd rodeo purchase lol. The limit sucks for genuine buyers i just want to collect all size variations of the mono colours [emoji17]


----------



## izaku0608

PurseOnFleek said:


> Blue mono pm mm available on canada website now


Omg thank you so so much!!! Just ordered the pm for myself [emoji16]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

leanneju said:


> Omg thank you so so much!!! Just ordered the pm for myself [emoji16]


You are very welcome  glad i could help someone. Wish me luck for a soblack i have been crazy stalking websites like a person with a concerning obsession [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LadyCupid

Updated 02/19/2019 (old prices can be seen here). Please feel free to update. 

*Rodeo EU current prices are:*
PM €348 (L 8.5 x H 7.5 x D 2 cm)
MM €415 (L 26 x H 12 x D 2.5 cm)
GM €482 ( L 27 x H 15 x P 3 cm)

*Rodeo USA current prices are:*
PM $455 (was $440)
MM $540 (was $500)
GM $630 (was $680)

*Rodeo UK current prices are:*
PM £350 (L 8.5 x H 7.5 x D 2 cm)
MM £415 (L 26 x H 12 x D 2.5 cm)


----------



## JY1217

PurseOnFleek said:


> Ya they did this for me with petit H. But however they said the limit was 2. Thats why i thought rodeo is also 2. But once i got my soblack (if ever listed online) ill push to try a 3rd rodeo purchase lol. The limit sucks for genuine buyers i just want to collect all size variations of the mono colours [emoji17]



 I am also a genuine buyer too. Totally understand you... As an Asian local in Europe, many SAs would jump to conclusion thinking I’m a reseller the moment I asked for certain products like Rodeo.... 

One thing I’m not sure is, if the online purchase history shares to the one in store, because last time my SA couldn’t find my online purchases in my profile.


----------



## meg8182000

For those in the US, there are about 5 different Rodeo color combinations up on the Website now! God, so tempting but I'm trying to be good. Don't know why I tempt myself but hopefully this info will help someone else!


----------



## Clifmar

So I made my first Hermès purchase last week but I’d really like a rodeo. There’s two color combos I’m interested in both in the pm size. One is 
Orange Poppy Rose Azalee Bleu Azteque And the other is Noir. I was wondering if the noir is would be totally impossible to get. I was going to go back to the same sales associate who helped with my first purchase which was a twilly. Is there anything I should be aware of going into this? Lol


----------



## periogirl28

Clifmar said:


> So I made my first Hermès purchase last week but I’d really like a rodeo. There’s two color combos I’m interested in both in the pm size. One is
> Orange Poppy Rose Azalee Bleu Azteque And the other is Noir. I was wondering if the noir is would be totally impossible to get. I was going to go back to the same sales associate who helped with my first purchase which was a twilly. Is there anything I should be aware of going into this? Lol


Noir is highly highly sought after, esp the PM size. Just a matter of luck and history I think.


----------



## daffodilz

hello, will appreciate if some kind soul can help to ID the colors? i bought from harrods and the receipt doesn’t have the full description.. i only know that the main body is rose azalee

is it bleu electrique for the blue portion?
the tail and mane are in green

thanks!


----------



## luxfishin

daffodilz said:


> hello, will appreciate if some kind soul can help to ID the colors? i bought from harrods and the receipt doesn’t have the full description.. i only know that the main body is rose azalee
> 
> is it bleu electrique for the blue portion?
> the tail and mane are in green
> 
> thanks!


the one on U.S site has it has blue electrique and looks like yours


----------



## Israeli_Flava

daffodilz said:


> hello, will appreciate if some kind soul can help to ID the colors? i bought from harrods and the receipt doesn’t have the full description.. i only know that the main body is rose azalee
> 
> is it bleu electrique for the blue portion?
> the tail and mane are in green
> 
> thanks!


blue electric and vert cypres


----------



## Darma

If anyone is interested, there is a brand new rose sakura rodeo GM on evil bay listed at $1299.


----------



## daffodilz

thank you Israeli_Flava and luxfishin !


----------



## PurseOnFleek

GM monotone cornaline and bleu Zanzibar on europe website


----------



## luxfishin

little.bear said:


> There’s a 3 per year limit for bag charms like rodeos / paddock charms etc in the UK/Europe region. This is for their online website. I know this because I was contacted before about this and customer service wanted to confirm that I was cool with reaching my limit as I won’t be allow to purchase any further for the remaining year.
> 
> I’m not sure if rules have changed since but it’s worth calling them up to check. Even if you have different accounts like using ur family members, be careful to not use the same credit card as they apparently have a way to detect that as well.


I guess this also applies to U.S w?  I didn't know and I purchased 2 couple of weeks ago and two today but the last purchase today got cancelled and email stated "order cannot be fulfilled".  At first I thought it was due to product availability but the one I tried to purchase is still on the website "add to cart"


little.bear said:


> There’s a 3 per year limit for bag charms like rodeos / paddock charms etc in the UK/Europe region. This is for their online website. I know this because I was contacted before about this and customer service wanted to confirm that I was cool with reaching my limit as I won’t be allow to purchase any further for the remaining year.
> 
> I’m not sure if rules have changed since but it’s worth calling them up to check. Even if you have different accounts like using ur family members, be careful to not use the same credit card as they apparently have a way to detect that as well.


This applies to U.S. also online.  I purchased 2 rodeos couple of weeks ago and then 2 yesterday (purchased separately) and last one purchased got cancelled within 30 mins.  I emailed customer service and they said there is 3 per Season limit.  Does Season mean year?  I asked them that and also what is handbag limit but they never replied back to me.  Does anyone know?


----------



## kristenchui

luxfishin said:


> I guess this also applies to U.S w?  I didn't know and I purchased 2 couple of weeks ago and two today but the last purchase today got cancelled and email stated "order cannot be fulfilled".  At first I thought it was due to product availability but the one I tried to purchase is still on the website "add to cart"
> 
> This applies to U.S. also online.  I purchased 2 rodeos couple of weeks ago and then 2 yesterday (purchased separately) and last one purchased got cancelled within 30 mins.  I emailed customer service and they said there is 3 per Season limit.  Does Season mean year?  I asked them that and also what is handbag limit but they never replied back to me.  Does anyone know?


Season is every 6 months. bag is 2 per year if I rmb correctly because I order form france online and it got cancelled on me too and CS called me back informing me the above


----------



## labellavita27

renet said:


> Finally found my all-blue Rodeo! [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4341940


----------



## Notorious Pink

I am fortunate that my boutique always has rodeos available and no quota. I was in a hurry and a bit stressed so when I saw this I just grabbed it and paid. Now I’m looking at it and I actually have no idea what the colors are. I’m guessing the light blue is ciel, but the green is unfamiliar - just a shade greener than blue paon - is it vert veronese?


----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> I am fortunate that my boutique always has rodeos available and no quota. I was in a hurry and a bit stressed so when I saw this I just grabbed it and paid. Now I’m looking at it and I actually have no idea what the colors are. I’m guessing the light blue is ciel, but the green is unfamiliar - just a shade greener than blue paon - is it vert veronese?
> 
> View attachment 4364058


Looks like it! I have a rodeo in ciel and it appears a little brighter than your pic... could be just the lighting.. but in this pic doesn’t it kinda look like blue jean? Either way what a cutie you got!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GoldFish8 said:


> Looks like it! I have a rodeo in ciel and it appears a little brighter than your pic... could be just the lighting.. but in this pic doesn’t it kinda look like blue jean? Either way what a cutie you got!



Unfortunately it was an impulse purchase. I was running on my way to a follow up medical appointment and I’m throwing a Bar Mitzvah in a few weeks so I just sort of grabbed it but I’m not exactly sure why. LOL!

I’ve looked it up and i think it’s Vert Verone/Celeste.


----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> Unfortunately it was an impulse purchase. I was running on my way to a follow up medical appointment and I’m throwing a Bar Mitzvah in a few weeks so I just sort of grabbed it but I’m not exactly sure why. LOL!
> 
> I’ve looked it up and i think it’s Vert Verone/Celeste.


Yesss! Celeste! Very Verone looks kinda like a blueish green in this pic.. is that what you see IRL too? It’s really hard not to grab the tiny rodeos! I think they appeal to our inner child.. i can Never resist either... even though i don’t  Seem to use them very much


----------



## JA_UK

BBC said:


> I am fortunate that my boutique always has rodeos available and no quota. I was in a hurry and a bit stressed so when I saw this I just grabbed it and paid. Now I’m looking at it and I actually have no idea what the colors are. I’m guessing the light blue is ciel, but the green is unfamiliar - just a shade greener than blue paon - is it vert veronese?
> 
> View attachment 4364058



It looks like this one so you appear to be correct


----------



## DH sucker

BBC said:


> Unfortunately it was an impulse purchase. I was running on my way to a follow up medical appointment and I’m throwing a Bar Mitzvah in a few weeks so I just sort of grabbed it but I’m not exactly sure why. LOL!
> 
> I’ve looked it up and i think it’s Vert Verone/Celeste.



I heard there’s a rodeo chart somewhere on the forum. Maybe you can look it up on there. [emoji6]


----------



## Styleanyone

I picked the black Rodeo charm today from H boutique. 
Very happy


----------



## meg8182000

Styleanyone said:


> I picked the black Rodeo charm today from H boutique.
> Very happy
> View attachment 4365609



Congrats on your new Rodeo! 
My SA is on the hunt for one for me as well. Crossing fingers!


----------



## coloradolvr

Styleanyone said:


> I picked the black Rodeo charm today from H boutique.
> Very happy
> View attachment 4365609


Very lucky find!  I have been waiting on this beauty for a while now.  Congrats!


----------



## westcoastgal

Styleanyone said:


> I picked the black Rodeo charm today from H boutique.
> Very happy
> View attachment 4365609


Congratulations! I want this exact one!


----------



## meowlett

The count has been increased from 12 to 16 since late January.  Pony #13 (Vert Verone) was acquired via my "mistress" SA as a pacifier.  And I was caught cheating by "wife" SA as I bought more than just the pony.  That was probably the most expensive Rodeo PM in H history as I had to buy a few things to get out of the dog house.  Ever since, I got three more via the legitimate channel.  My SA is still looking for the black one for me and she encouraged me to get it however I could.  But when I mentioned the "mistress", I believed I saw claws coming out of the phone.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DH sucker said:


> I heard there’s a rodeo chart somewhere on the forum. Maybe you can look it up on there. [emoji6]



Lol. The nutjob who created that should probably update it every once in a while! [emoji8][emoji362]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Just got this from my SA today. Love the combo of black and Gold and it would look great over a Gold B or K !!


----------



## labellavita27

chkpfbeliever said:


> Just got this from my SA today. Love the combo of black and Gold and it would look great over a Gold B or K !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372499



Omg that’s the one I wanted!


----------



## bagidiotic

chkpfbeliever said:


> Just got this from my SA today. Love the combo of black and Gold and it would look great over a Gold B or K !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372499


Finally a black and gold version


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> Just got this from my SA today. Love the combo of black and Gold and it would look great over a Gold B or K !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372499


. 

You’re getting closer to all black !!     the combo


----------



## hsiep215

Yeah just got my Gold Rodeo!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hsiep215 said:


> Yeah just got my Gold Rodeo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375767


I like this one even better !!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

hsiep215 said:


> Yeah just got my Gold Rodeo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375767


The contrast stitching is so unique! Reminds me of a gingerbread horse


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Finally checked my rodeo HG off the wishlist this week. The all black rodeo pm raises my stable count to 22 

It looks so cute on my micro birkin too!


----------



## meowlett

LovingTheOrange said:


> Finally checked my rodeo HG off the wishlist this week. The all black rodeo pm raises my stable count to 22
> 
> It looks so cute on my micro birkin too!
> 
> View attachment 4377541
> 
> View attachment 4377540


Impressive stable!
Now I am even more tempted to contact my "mistress" SA to improve my chance.
But given that I just got out of the dog house, I need to be good.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

meowlett said:


> Impressive stable!
> Now I am even more tempted to contact my "mistress" SA to improve my chance.
> But given that I just got out of the dog house, I need to be good.


I enjoy asking around for rodeos whenever I travel! But I never cheat on my SA with anything other than these little cuties ahaha


----------



## Monique1004

I can't believe Realreal actually priced this rodeo for $2,100


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> I can't believe Realreal actually priced this rodeo for $2,100
> View attachment 4389367


Wha?!?
I can't believe the person who will buy this


----------



## coloradolvr

Monique1004 said:


> I can't believe Realreal actually priced this rodeo for $2,100
> View attachment 4389367


I'm sure some crazy person will pay.  I have seen several single color Rodeos on Fashionphile for over $1000 each.  I keep patiently (not so much) waiting for my HG black pony!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

coloradolvr said:


> I'm sure some crazy person will pay.  I have seen several single color Rodeos on Fashionphile for over $1000 each.  I keep patiently (not so much) waiting for my HG black pony!!


Keep reminding your sa! My H fairy said she had to snatch mine as soon as shipment arrived ahahha. They can also request from other stores. We tried that option twice to no avail— the other store declined both her requests. Since it’s a rare rodeo, most SAs are okay with you getting them from a different store. A small rodeo infedelity won’t be considered “cheating” on your SA. If you choose to go this route, I know Vegas and Hawaii Have a bunch!


----------



## coloradolvr

LovingTheOrange said:


> Keep reminding your sa! My H fairy said she had to snatch mine as soon as shipment arrived ahahha. They can also request from other stores. We tried that option twice to no avail— the other store declined both her requests. Since it’s a rare rodeo, most SAs are okay with you getting them from a different store. A small rodeo infedelity won’t be considered “cheating” on your SA. If you choose to go this route, I know Vegas and Hawaii Have a bunch!


Thank you for the tip!  My SA did try to get one from another store for me, but as you could guess they said it was reserved for one of their clients.  I've been trying to talk my husband into a weekend trip to Las Vegas just to try to get one!  The things we do


----------



## acrowcounted

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you for the tip!  My SA did try to get one from another store for me, but as you could guess they said it was reserved for one of their clients.  I've been trying to talk my husband into a weekend trip to Las Vegas just to try to get one!  The things we do


My Vegas store has a lottery amongst the SAs for who gets any black Rodeo as it arrives, to offer to their clients. They may show as in stock on the H iPad from other stores but I assure you, they aren't available for purchase to walk ins. The SAs know how rare they are indeed.


----------



## coloradolvr

acrowcounted said:


> My Vegas store has a lottery amongst the SAs for who gets any black Rodeo as it arrives, to offer to their clients. They may show as in stock on the H iPad from other stores but I assure you, they aren't available for purchase to walk ins. The SAs know how rare they are indeed.


Not surprising!   I logged onto website on a whim a couple days ago and there was one there, but of course when I tried to add to bag it was gone.  Sigh.


----------



## meg8182000

I’m so happy to add this little guy to my collection. I lucked out at the grand opening of the Meatpacking District store in NYC.


----------



## happy_hippo

How much are the rodeos in the US at Hermes? I cannot find prices anywhere? I have seen them on the 3rd party sites but I want to know what the difference is before i invest.

I may try the meatpacking this weekend.


----------



## Aelfaerie

happy_hippo said:


> How much are the rodeos in the US at Hermes? I cannot find prices anywhere? I have seen them on the 3rd party sites but I want to know what the difference is before i invest.
> 
> I may try the meatpacking this weekend.


For availability, Madison always had Rodeos every time I went in to look around. Meatpacking also had a full drawer (as of Friday, at least).


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Aelfaerie said:


> For availability, Madison always had Rodeos every time I went in to look around. Meatpacking also had a full drawer (as of Friday, at least).


Salivating ...... a full drawer at the meatpacking district store ?  With other stores that I've been before, MM and GM sizes are not that difficult to find.  It is the PMs that are hard to find.


----------



## happy_hippo

How much do they range???


Aelfaerie said:


> For availability, Madison always had Rodeos every time I went in to look around. Meatpacking also had a full drawer (as of Friday, at least).


----------



## acrowcounted

happy_hippo said:


> How much do they range???


Rodeo PM 455
Rodeo MM 540
Rodeo GM 630


----------



## happy_hippo

That’s all?? I’ve seen them on reseller sites and they are over $1k. I’m going to the store and buying a few!!thabks for the info!


acrowcounted said:


> Rodeo PM 455
> Rodeo MM 540
> Rodeo GM 630


That’s


----------



## acrowcounted

happy_hippo said:


> That’s all?? I’ve seen them on reseller sites and they are over $1k. I’m going to the store and buying a few!!thabks for the info!
> 
> That’s


Well they may be difficult to find, hence the reseller price. Single color Rodeos in the smallest size are almost definitely going to be held and offered to long time clients first.


----------



## happy_hippo

acrowcounted said:


> Well they may be difficult to find, hence the reseller price. Single color Rodeos in the smallest size are almost definitely going to be held and offered to long time clients first.


Not according to one of the members at the meatpacking store. they had a whole draw full of them. Maybe I will go this week instead of the weekend.


----------



## meg8182000

happy_hippo said:


> Not according to one of the members at the meatpacking store. they had a whole draw full of them. Maybe I will go this week instead of the weekend.



I was able to be at the Meatpacking store right at opening and was lucky enough to score an all black rodeo. They did indeed have a lot of rodeos in all sizes and colors but in the short time that I was there, I saw people buying multiple so don’t know how many were even left after the initial hour. I’m not saying they don’t have any, but can’t say how many or what sizes/colors. They certainly could restock since then. 

It never hurts to just go in and see what they have. Try getting the name of a SA there who can keep an eye out for you going forward.


----------



## happy_hippo

Is there an SA that you can recommend or helped you? I might go tomorrow.
[
MQUOTE="meg8182000, post: 33035885, member: 561811"]I was able to be at the Meatpacking store right at opening and was lucky enough to score an all black rodeo. They did indeed have a lot of rodeos in all sizes and colors but in the short time that I was there, I saw people buying multiple so don’t know how many were even left after the initial hour. I’m not saying they don’t have any, but can’t say how many or what sizes/colors. They certainly could restock since then.

It never hurts to just go in and see what they have. Try getting the name of a SA there who can keep an eye out for you going forward.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Saw the all-black rodeo on a japanese site for 450,000. Quick conversion by taking off a few zeros to USD and thought to myself, “only $450, that’s not too bad. It’s cheaper than in-store.” Then I realized I took off one too many zeros and it’s actually listed for $4.5k 

W
T
F


----------



## meg8182000

happy_hippo said:


> Is there an SA that you can recommend or helped you? I might go tomorrow.
> [
> MQUOTE="meg8182000, post: 33035885, member: 561811"]I was able to be at the Meatpacking store right at opening and was lucky enough to score an all black rodeo. They did indeed have a lot of rodeos in all sizes and colors but in the short time that I was there, I saw people buying multiple so don’t know how many were even left after the initial hour. I’m not saying they don’t have any, but can’t say how many or what sizes/colors. They certainly could restock since then.
> 
> It never hurts to just go in and see what they have. Try getting the name of a SA there who can keep an eye out for you going forward.


[/QUOTE]

Sent you a private message.


----------



## decorox

I'm new to the Hermes club -- loving my new-to-me vintage Herbag. To celebrate, Rodeo is a very cute addition. I love the look so much, I'd love to try it on my other purses. Would it be weird to see Rodeo on a non-Hermes luxury bag? Gosh, I'm so nervous to even post such a suggestion... Mix/matching is fine, right? At the cost that Rodeo goes for, even in the pre-loved market, I could get more utility/cost-per-wear out of it, if I use it on other bags...


----------



## westcoastgal

decorox said:


> I'm new to the Hermes club -- loving my new-to-me vintage Herbag. To celebrate, Rodeo is a very cute addition. I love the look so much, I'd love to try it on my other purses. Would it be weird to see Rodeo on a non-Hermes luxury bag? Gosh, I'm so nervous to even post such a suggestion... Mix/matching is fine, right? At the cost that Rodeo goes for, even in the pre-loved market, I could get more utility/cost-per-wear out of it, if I use it on other bags...


You can do whatever you want!


----------



## coloradolvr

meg8182000 said:


> I was able to be at the Meatpacking store right at opening and was lucky enough to score an all black rodeo. They did indeed have a lot of rodeos in all sizes and colors but in the short time that I was there, I saw people buying multiple so don’t know how many were even left after the initial hour. I’m not saying they don’t have any, but can’t say how many or what sizes/colors. They certainly could restock since then.
> 
> It never hurts to just go in and see what they have. Try getting the name of a SA there who can keep an eye out for you going forward.


As someone who has been waiting weeks for all black, it's a little disappointing to hear that they were allowing people to buy multiples.  I guess maybe they were purchasing for family members or friends.  But more than likely they will show up on ebay.  Sigh.  I should have sent my SIL who lives in NYC to pick one up.  Hindsight!  I'm hoping I misunderstood and maybe they were just buying different colors and not all blacks!!


----------



## acrowcounted

coloradolvr said:


> As someone who has been waiting weeks for all black, it's a little disappointing to hear that they were allowing people to buy multiples.  I guess maybe they were purchasing for family members or friends.  But more than likely they will show up on ebay.  Sigh.  I should have sent my SIL who lives in NYC to pick one up.  Hindsight!  I'm hoping I misunderstood and maybe they were just buying different colors and not all blacks!!


I definitely think she meant they had multiple colors. From her previous posts, it sounded like there were only two all black ones; one PM and one MM. I do wonder for a completely new store opening like this (as opposed to just remodels) where do they get their staff from and if it's mostly SAs whom are completely new to H, do they educate them on the true rarity of certain items?


----------



## meg8182000

coloradolvr said:


> As someone who has been waiting weeks for all black, it's a little disappointing to hear that they were allowing people to buy multiples.  I guess maybe they were purchasing for family members or friends.  But more than likely they will show up on ebay.  Sigh.  I should have sent my SIL who lives in NYC to pick one up.  Hindsight!  I'm hoping I misunderstood and maybe they were just buying different colors and not all blacks!!





acrowcounted said:


> I definitely think she meant they had multiple colors. From her previous posts, it sounded like there were only two all black ones; one PM and one MM. I do wonder for a completely new store opening like this (as opposed to just remodels) where do they get their staff from and if it's mostly SAs whom are completely new to H, do they educate them on the true rarity of certain items?



Coloradolvr, I’m sorry for any confusion my previous post caused. Acrowcounted is correct and what I meant was that some people were allowed to buy more than 1 rodeo but no one got multiple all black rodeos. The store only had 2 all black rodeos - a PM and a GM. Like you, I had been looking for the all black one for months. I was the first customer to enter the store, asked immediately about the all black and was overjoyed to get the PM size. The GM one went to the person who was 2nd in line. They went quick.

I don’t know about the staff and if they came from other stores or if they were brand new. Probably both.  The SA that assisted me did say that when they were stocking the rodeo drawer and he saw the all black that he knew they would go fast.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

acrowcounted said:


> I definitely think she meant they had multiple colors. From her previous posts, it sounded like there were only two all black ones; one PM and one MM. I do wonder for a completely new store opening like this (as opposed to just remodels) where do they get their staff from and if it's mostly SAs whom are completely new to H, do they educate them on the true rarity of certain items?


I know one of the Chicago SAs transferred to the meatpacking store. I believe it’s mostly seasoned SAs and maybe 1-2 new hires. From what I’ve been told, it seems there’s an annual survey to gauge interest in transferring or staying at their current store.


----------



## coloradolvr

meg8182000 said:


> Coloradolvr, I’m sorry for any confusion my previous post caused. Acrowcounted is correct and what I meant was that some people were allowed to buy more than 1 rodeo but no one got multiple all black rodeos. The store only had 2 all black rodeos - a PM and a GM. Like you, I had been looking for the all black one for months. I was the first customer to enter the store, asked immediately about the all black and was overjoyed to get the PM size. The GM one went to the person who was 2nd in line. They went quick.
> 
> I don’t know about the staff and if they came from other stores or if they were brand new. Probably both.  The SA that assisted me did say that when they were stocking the rodeo drawer and he saw the all black that he knew they would go fast.


Oh whew!  I can get that visual out of my head   I will continue to hold out hope that I will eventually get one.  Thank you for putting my mind at ease.  Congratulations on your black beauty!


----------



## meg8182000

coloradolvr said:


> Oh whew!  I can get that visual out of my head   I will continue to hold out hope that I will eventually get one.  Thank you for putting my mind at ease.  Congratulations on your black beauty!



I'm glad that I was able to put your mind at ease! Sorry again for the confusion. Thank you and I wish you all the luck in finding one too!


----------



## thebaglover

My recent Rodeo purchase, however the hot stamp looks a bit odd? Do u know where to authdnticate it?


----------



## Styleanyone

@thebaglover, did you buy at the store?


----------



## thebaglover

Styleanyone said:


> @thebaglover, did you buy at the store?


I bought this one online.


----------



## Styleanyone

thebaglover said:


> I bought this one online.


If you bought it on H.com, no issues about authenticity. I buy both online and in store.


----------



## thebaglover

I bought this one from online store called Fashionphile. As you can see on the hot stamp, there is no "slash" on top of the letter E, which concerns a bit.


----------



## thebaglover

Styleanyone said:


> If you bought it on H.com, no issues about authenticity. I buy both online and in store.


I bought this one from online store called Fashionphile. As you can see on the hot stamp, there is no "slash" on top of the letter E, which concerns a bit.


----------



## Alliiccee

Got 2 rodeos during my Paris trip! So cute, wanted an all black but wasn’t able to find one.


----------



## renet

Alliiccee said:


> Got 2 rodeos during my Paris trip! So cute, wanted an all black but wasn’t able to find one.
> 
> View attachment 4409463
> View attachment 4409464



We’re twins on the black/gold/blue rodeo. Also, wanted a So Black Rodeo but not available at my home store.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Alliiccee said:


> Got 2 rodeos during my Paris trip! So cute, wanted an all black but wasn’t able to find one.
> 
> View attachment 4409463
> View attachment 4409464


Both cute but the dark red one is adorable!


----------



## Alliiccee

Ethengdurst said:


> Both cute but the dark red one is adorable!



Thank you! It’s Rouge Indien, Gold and Bougainvilli! Very pretty and matches my new Gold K I got [emoji51]!


----------



## Alliiccee

renet said:


> We’re twins on the black/gold/blue rodeo. Also, wanted a So Black Rodeo but not available at my home store.



Oh yay! It’s very cute hehe. Yes, it’s so hard to find! I tried different locations in Paris and was sold out.


----------



## renet

Alliiccee said:


> Oh yay! It’s very cute hehe. Yes, it’s so hard to find! I tried different locations in Paris and was sold out.



Yes, the So Black is very limited in my country store.  My SA told me only 20 pieces (if I heard correctly) and allocated only to VVIPs. [emoji23] Obviously, I am not their VVIP. [emoji6]


----------



## Styleanyone

@thebaglover, if you concern about the authenticity, you can return it and try to get one at the H store. Sometimes, store has a few available. I doubt the Fashionphile sells a fake rodeo though.


----------



## raradarling

Hi all!

Does anyone know the current prices of the various sizes? I just got my first Bolide and would like to add a colourful Rodeo charm.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

@raradarling
*
Rodeo EU current prices are:*
PM €348 (L 8.5 x H 7.5 x D 2 cm)
MM €415 (L 26 x H 12 x D 2.5 cm)
GM €482 ( L 27 x H 15 x P 3 cm)

*Rodeo USA current prices are:*
PM $455 (was $440)
MM $540 (was $500)
GM $630 (was $680)

*Rodeo UK current prices are:*
PM £350 (L 8.5 x H 7.5 x D 2 cm)
MM £415 (L 26 x H 12 x D 2.5 cm)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> @raradarling
> *
> Rodeo EU current prices are:*
> PM €348 (L 8.5 x H 7.5 x D 2 cm)
> MM €415 (L 26 x H 12 x D 2.5 cm)
> GM €482 ( L 27 x H 15 x P 3 cm)
> 
> *Rodeo USA current prices are:*
> PM $455 (was $440)
> MM $540 (was $500)
> GM $630 (was $680)
> 
> *Rodeo UK current prices are:*
> PM £350 (L 8.5 x H 7.5 x D 2 cm)
> MM £415 (L 26 x H 12 x D 2.5 cm)


That is so helpful ! Thanks dear.


----------



## katsigner

I bought 2 rodeos so far from resellers - one is trench and the other is cornaline, both in Pm sizes. Paid around $580 each. It's exceptionally hard to get one in Singapore especially therefore I decided to get from resellers instead. 

The all black is exceptionally attractive and I wonder is it really worth paying over $1k for it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

katsigner said:


> I bought 2 rodeos so far from resellers - one is trench and the other is cornaline, both in Pm sizes. Paid around $580 each. It's exceptionally hard to get one in Singapore especially therefore I decided to get from resellers instead.
> 
> The all black is exceptionally attractive and I wonder is it really worth paying over $1k for it.


I personally don't feel that the mark up you paid for the 2 you already bought is bad at all. Especially if you have a hard time finding them in your country. The black rodeo is another story. Only you can decide the value of this item, but I refuse to pay that amount of money for ANY rodeo. Aside from the fact that $1K is probably the lowest reseller price for this item... it's more like $1.5K and up in the USA


----------



## katsigner

Israeli_Flava said:


> I personally don't feel that the mark up you paid for the 2 you already bought is bad at all. Especially if you have a hard time finding them in your country. The black rodeo is another story. Only you can decide the value of this item, but I refuse to pay that amount of money for ANY rodeo. Aside from the fact that $1K is probably the lowest reseller price for this item... it's more like $1.5K and up in the USA



It's really difficult to get one since in Asia country the pricing is already slightly more expensive than most EU stores. Plus the distribution is very very limited. There's actually a lot of luxury resellers in Singapore and one in particular which consigns and resell Hermes products especially is practically listing all rodeos over $1k mark and it all get sold out, including the recent ones. The black beauty is even jaw dropping, and get sold out. The Japanese luxury house is selling over $4k, my heart almost stop for a while.  

I found one reseller who has one black PM piece on hand is selling at $1.2K which is the lowest I can find among the rest. Now am justifying really hard should I let go the black beauty and be contented with 2. Since 2015, Hermes make them again last year.. I wonder will they make them again...


----------



## katsigner

$10K!!!! 
http://jupiterboutique.com/product/authentic-hermes-bag-charm-black-rodeo-pm/


----------



## frankiextah

katsigner said:


> $10K!!!!
> http://jupiterboutique.com/product/authentic-hermes-bag-charm-black-rodeo-pm/



WTH ?!?! Also if I may add - the photos are showing TWO different black rodeos, one is clearly brand new (stiff tail and puffy body)) and the other is used, you can see the tail is softer, and the butt and neck have lost some volume!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

coloradolvr said:


> I'm sure some crazy person will pay.  I have seen several single color Rodeos on Fashionphile for over $1000 each.  I keep patiently (not so much) waiting for my HG black pony!!


Me too but i keep missing out lol i seen black MM on USA website other day but i was late by 15min was putting my daughter to sleep [emoji30]


----------



## coloradolvr

PurseOnFleek said:


> Me too but i keep missing out lol i seen black MM on USA website other day but i was late by 15min was putting my daughter to sleep [emoji30]


I saw it too! And "poof" it was gone


----------



## PurseOnFleek

decorox said:


> I'm new to the Hermes club -- loving my new-to-me vintage Herbag. To celebrate, Rodeo is a very cute addition. I love the look so much, I'd love to try it on my other purses. Would it be weird to see Rodeo on a non-Hermes luxury bag? Gosh, I'm so nervous to even post such a suggestion... Mix/matching is fine, right? At the cost that Rodeo goes for, even in the pre-loved market, I could get more utility/cost-per-wear out of it, if I use it on other bags...


No of course not! Rodeos are for any bag you want in my opinion. i do find on other non H bags they can be a be awkward with some styles of bags but in my opinion any H handbag can hang a rodeo with ease its like they thought of their bag charms with the construction of their bags [emoji23]


----------



## beerbee

renet said:


> Yes, the So Black is very limited in my country store.  My SA told me only 20 pieces (if I heard correctly) and allocated only to VVIPs. [emoji23] Obviously, I am not their VVIP. [emoji6]


Just wonder which country are you in please? I am from the UK; I have been offered an all black but I am no way a VIP, let alone VVIP!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

beerbee said:


> Just wonder which country are you in please? I am from the UK; I have been offered an all black but I am no way a VIP, let alone VVIP!


It really depends on the boutique and the relationship with SA. I know big spenders in my boutique who are still waiting. And then i known of a few who only started shopping with H less than 6month ago and been offered one in a different store. So there is no rhyme or reason to how the system works its all based on each store individually and especially how the store manager governs the store and his team


----------



## periogirl28

beerbee said:


> Just wonder which country are you in please? I am from the UK; I have been offered an all black but I am no way a VIP, let alone VVIP!


I am guessing you have been spending a healthy amount and thus a Rodeo is included for you. Even the offer of a particular size makes a difference.


----------



## beerbee

PurseOnFleek said:


> It really depends on the boutique and the relationship with SA. I know big spenders in my boutique who are still waiting. And then i known of a few who only started shopping with H less than 6month ago and been offered one in a different store. So there is no rhyme or reason to how the system works its all based on each store individually and especially how the store manager governs the store and his team


Thank you for enlightening me. I am very new to H, so have no idea there is such huge difference between countries! Fascinating, learning something new about everyday! I guess that is part of the H magic, that we never know what turns up at what time, and when they do, they are lovely surprises!


----------



## beerbee

periogirl28 said:


> I am guessing you have been spending a healthy amount and thus a Rodeo is included for you. Even the offer of a particular size makes a difference.



I think it is either that my SA is an angel sent by the H God, or that it is not in as much demand here. LOL

Every time I am in my home store, there are always some customers leaving with heaps of orange bags, so I am quite sure I am not among the big spenders. Wish I could become one one day


----------



## renet

beerbee said:


> Just wonder which country are you in please? I am from the UK; I have been offered an all black but I am no way a VIP, let alone VVIP!



It depends on the H stores. Some are really short of Rodeos and hence, they do not sell to any customers unless you have a quota bag requested.  That’s the way the store I went to works. However, I also visited another store (same country) with no previous purchase history and I asked for a Rodeo, the SA was able to show me what they had and I could choose. 

The SO black rodeo being special would be gone pretty fast before I even ask. [emoji23]


----------



## mylilsnowy

My newest additions to my stable. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Phiona88

mylilsnowy said:


> My newest additions to my stable. Thanks for letting me share


 
Awww it’s a family!


----------



## Monique1004

My long waited black stallion finally showed up right before Mother’s Day!


----------



## coloradolvr

Finally got my all black!  A very Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## OzSplannie

Here is my new little addition:


----------



## Styleanyone

OzSplannie said:


> Here is my new little addition:


Lovely


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OzSplannie said:


> Here is my new little addition:


I'm going to be broke ! They keep coming out with the cutest color combo!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mylilsnowy said:


> My newest additions to my stable. Thanks for letting me share


And you got two black rodeos !! Nice stable.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

coloradolvr said:


> Finally got my all black!  A very Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> View attachment 4431519


So pretty over your black Evie.  I'm ordering a different strap too for my Etain Evie but not sure if 41.5" is too long for a short body.  How long is yours?


----------



## noegirl

OzSplannie said:


> Here is my new little addition:


Do you know the body and hair color?


----------



## OzSplannie

noegirl said:


> Do you know the body and hair color?


Here it is from the receipt. I think it’s a new combo.


----------



## happy27

Guys there seem to be a new batch of so black rodeos being released in various locations worldwide so do check your local boutique, may be lucky enough to get one or two


----------



## cerespea

happy27 said:


> Guys there seem to be a new batch of so black rodeos being released in various locations worldwide so do check your local boutique, may be lucky enough to get one or two



Thank you!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

OzSplannie said:


> Here is my new little addition:


Ommgggg i need this! Soon I will have too many rodeos not enough bags [emoji23]


----------



## OzSplannie

So after DH insisted we check one more store for another little pony (which I was quite hesitant about as PMs seem to be harder to get than bag offer these days  ), I got a little sister for the one I got the other day! These two ponies are perfect souvenirs from our spring holiday.

P.S: Turns out that it’s good to listen to DH every now and then after all!


----------



## navicular

The GM rounds off my treasure hunt for an all black equestrian leather charm collection!! It's taken me 4 years to find them - from as nearby as my local boutique to as far flung as the Swiss alps. 




The horseshoe is in hunter cowhide, the rodeo and carmen alto in lambskin and the horsehead and saddle in boxcalf.


----------



## Phiona88

navicular said:


> The GM rounds off my treasure hunt for an all black equestrian leather charm collection!! It's taken me 4 years to find them - from as nearby as my local boutique to as far flung as the Swiss alps.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The horseshoe is in hunter cowhide, the rodeo and carmen alto in lambskin and the horsehead and saddle in boxcalf.



Very cool all black collection you have there!


----------



## periogirl28

navicular said:


> The GM rounds off my treasure hunt for an all black equestrian leather charm collection!! It's taken me 4 years to find them - from as nearby as my local boutique to as far flung as the Swiss alps.
> 
> View attachment 4438102
> 
> 
> The horseshoe is in hunter cowhide, the rodeo and carmen alto in lambskin and the horsehead and saddle in boxcalf.


Woohoo Black Box!


----------



## Michelle1x

Rodeo bag charms are up on the site!!!  Hurry


----------



## Txoceangirl

navicular said:


> The GM rounds off my treasure hunt for an all black equestrian leather charm collection!! It's taken me 4 years to find them - from as nearby as my local boutique to as far flung as the Swiss alps.
> 
> View attachment 4438102
> 
> 
> The horseshoe is in hunter cowhide, the rodeo and carmen alto in lambskin and the horsehead and saddle in boxcalf.


 Congratulations....they are very difficult to find. I’ve been trying ....


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

I didn't understand the hype of the rodeo until recently. I just bought my very first rodeo PM with my first picotin in bleu du nord with gold hardware! 
I already want more rodeos!


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Did anyone else just see a so black pm pop up on the site???


----------



## Pokie607

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Did anyone else just see a so black pm pop up on the site???


I keep seeing them pop up but when I click on them it’s already sold out. It’s like a mirage!


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Pokie607 said:


> I keep seeing them pop up but when I click on them it’s already sold out. It’s like a mirage!


I got one medium but I want the pm so badly


----------



## coloradolvr

chkpfbeliever said:


> So pretty over your black Evie.  I'm ordering a different strap too for my Etain Evie but not sure if 41.5" is too long for a short body.  How long is yours?


I'm pretty sure mine is a 41.3 which is what's listed on website.  It's definitely long on me and I'm 5'7".  I wear mine crossbody and it's perfect.  A little too long for shoulder carry.


----------



## bagidiotic

ladyofluxuryy said:


> I didn't understand the hype of the rodeo until recently. I just bought my very first rodeo PM with my first picotin in bleu du nord with gold hardware!
> I already want more rodeos!


Yes they're super addictive haha


----------



## lenusienka233

i bought a rodeo MM size 

Edited


----------



## strwberries

First time poster but I wanted to share my rodeo! I've been obsessively refreshing the site for the past three weeks but they go so quick. Got one from the store this week! so cute


----------



## JA_UK

strwberries said:


> First time poster but I wanted to share my rodeo! I've been obsessively refreshing the site for the past three weeks but they go so quick. Got one from the store this week! so cute


Twinning!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Weeks and months of stalking h.com did *not* pay off for me.
Every time I saw rodeos online, the one (or two) I was looking for were there but not there. Such a tease!!! 
So yesterday I went to visit my H fairy to snap up my Black Stallion (B30) and low and behold my Black Stallion came with a pony!!! Yippee! I did a happy dance through the boutique! I think the pony was harder to get than the bag geesh!!!!


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Weeks and months of stalking h.com did *not* pay off for me.
> Every time I saw rodeos online, the one (or two) I was looking for were there but not there. Such a tease!!!
> So yesterday I went to visit my H fairy to snap up my Black Stallion (B30) and low and behold my Black Stallion came with a pony!!! Yippee! I did a happy dance through the boutique! I think the pony was harder to get than the bag geesh!!!!


congratulations!! What a score!


----------



## coloradolvr

Israeli_Flava said:


> Weeks and months of stalking h.com did *not* pay off for me.
> Every time I saw rodeos online, the one (or two) I was looking for were there but not there. Such a tease!!!
> So yesterday I went to visit my H fairy to snap up my Black Stallion (B30) and low and behold my Black Stallion came with a pony!!! Yippee! I did a happy dance through the boutique! I think the pony was harder to get than the bag geesh!!!!


Big congratulations on both!  I know that feeling after weeks/months of stalking   Beautiful pair!


----------



## Phiona88

Please say hello to Mr Vert Verone!


----------



## OzSplannie

Phiona88 said:


> Please say hello to Mr Vert Verone!



Ahhhh such a gorgeous colour! I love it CONGRATULATIONS on your purchase!


----------



## Amka

I ordered the so black rodeo charm from Hermes’ website and the package finally arrived today. I am very happy to finally have this black beauty in my stable! 


They make a perfect pair ❤️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Amka said:


> I ordered the so black rodeo charm from Hermes’ website and the package finally arrived today. I am very happy to finally have this black beauty in my stable!
> View attachment 4448664
> 
> They make a perfect pair ❤️


Super Congrats ! and consider yourself winning the jackpot.  So many of us have been fast enough to put in the shopping basket and check out but only to have the order cancelled later.  Your black stallions made it to you safely.  Enjoy !!


----------



## Amka

chkpfbeliever said:


> Super Congrats ! and consider yourself winning the jackpot.  So many of us have been fast enough to put in the shopping basket and check out but only to have the order cancelled later.  Your black stallions made it to you safely.  Enjoy !!



Thank you! This charm is very special to me. I missed the so black rodeo charm when it first came out a few years ago, and I have been looking for one ever since it was reissued again last year. I have searched everywhere from Europe to USA, all without any success. It has popped up online several times this year, but I missed them all. I finally spotted it online again last week, and the order went through without problems. I am so glad that I was able to receive my order today. I feel really lucky and I am on cloud nine!


----------



## renet

Just added this new darling to my rodeo collection.


----------



## renet

Amka said:


> I ordered the so black rodeo charm from Hermes’ website and the package finally arrived today. I am very happy to finally have this black beauty in my stable!
> View attachment 4448664
> 
> They make a perfect pair ❤️


Congrats on your new SO black rodeo! Great match with your other black/gold/bleu rodeo (twins with you on this combi rodeo).


----------



## Phiona88

renet said:


> Just added this new darling to my rodeo collection.



Beautiful! Do you know the color combo?


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Just added this new darling to my rodeo collection.


It's so beautiful, renet!  Huge congrats!


----------



## renet

Phiona88 said:


> Beautiful! Do you know the color combo?


Thanks, Phiona88. Its violet/celeste/kraft. 



crisbac said:


> It's so beautiful, renet!  Huge congrats!


Thanks, crisbac. Overjoyed to find this combi.


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> Just added this new darling to my rodeo collection.


So cute! Congrats renet


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> So cute! Congrats renet


Thanks, Lollipop! I saw a Raisin Lindy 26 (its so beautiful in real life and with GHW! ) but it was on hold for another customer. I only managed to get hold of a similar color rodeo to make up for the missing gap.


----------



## MotoChiq

Added a new pony to my stable.


----------



## Ethengdurst

renet said:


> Just added this new darling to my rodeo collection.


Love this color!


----------



## Lollipop15

Raisin is beautiful! Hope you’ll get one to match your rodeo 



renet said:


> Thanks, Lollipop! I saw a Raisin Lindy 26 (its so beautiful in real life and with GHW! ) but it was on hold for another customer. I only managed to get hold of a similar color rodeo to make up for the missing gap.


----------



## Ethengdurst

MotoChiq said:


> Added a new pony to my stable.


I want this! Congrats!


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Finally picked up my SO black rodeo and glycine paddock! Wish H would bring back glycine in bags!


----------



## JA_UK

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Finally picked up my SO black rodeo and glycine paddock! Wish H would bring back glycine in bags!



Ooh! Paddock twins 
Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> Just added this new darling to my rodeo collection.


Congrats.  I think the raisin is the new kid on the block !!  Wish that they make a one tone pink horsey in Rose Azalea !


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats.  I think the raisin is the new kid on the block !!  Wish that they make a one tone pink horsey in Rose Azalea !


Thanks, chkpfbeliever! I believe it’s a new color combi too as I never seen it before. All-RA rodeo! It will be another sought-after rodeo!


----------



## partyduck

Can someone help me understand the stitching on rodeos? I just noticed that some of mine have contrast stitching and some don't, even in the same color scheme (but different sizes). Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

partyduck said:


> Can someone help me understand the stitching on rodeos? I just noticed that some of mine have contrast stitching and some don't, even in the same color scheme (but different sizes). Thanks!


what do u need to understand?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mylilsnowy said:


> My newest additions to my stable. Thanks for letting me share


Hey hun! Just wondering if the larger o black is GM or MM? Not sure if GM is too big for my liking but couldn't pass it up.... it's not here yet but trying to get an idea of how much bigger it is from pm....


----------



## partyduck

Israeli_Flava said:


> what do u need to understand?


Is it just random which ones have contrast stitching, or is there a pattern like with bags?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

partyduck said:


> Is it just random which ones have contrast stitching, or is there a pattern like with bags?


It's just different variation of same colorway. ie. gold rodeo comes with contrast and no contrast. just a different version...


----------



## Tall1Grl

Hi! So Black Rodeo stalker here too
Got double lucky!! My current stable... 


Thank you for letting me share


----------



## mylilsnowy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hey hun! Just wondering if the larger o black is GM or MM? Not sure if GM is too big for my liking but couldn't pass it up.... it's not here yet but trying to get an idea of how much bigger it is from pm....


Hey dear, my large o black is MM. I think GM is too big imo.


----------



## JY1217

I just missed the so black on the website......but it's not bad to see H is making it easier than a few years ago...so we the true pony lovers have a chance and don't have to fork out 2k for it in the secondary market.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Finally got a So black, in pm size 


Here it is with the rest of the stable. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4458647
> 
> Finally got a So black, in pm size
> View attachment 4458645
> 
> Here it is with the rest of the stable. Thanks for letting me share!


Congratulations!!! What a gorgeous stable you have there!


----------



## Ethengdurst

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Congratulations!!! What a gorgeous stable you have there!


Thanks @ladyofluxuryy! I don’t have as many H bags but I just love looking at and playing with them, lol


----------



## Tall1Grl

2 PM  on us site ..https://www.hermes.com/us/en/bags-a...ccessories/#positionsku=H064929CABO||Category


----------



## DutchGirl007

OMG I got. So Black Rodeo ... Mini.. first and only one!  I’m in love love love!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 love!!!


----------



## 336

Are th only solid colour rodeos black, bleu zanzibar and vert verone? Or do they exist in other colours?


----------



## Meta

336 said:


> Are th only solid colour rodeos black, bleu zanzibar and vert verone? Or do they exist in other colours?


There's also Cornaline. I'm not sure if there's a Vert Verone solid color but there is a Vert Cypress.


----------



## 336

Meta said:


> There's also Cornaline. I'm not sure if there's a Vert Verone solid color but there is a Vert Cypress.



Yes! That's what I meant lol, I just love Vert Verone, so probs wishful thinking on my behalf!


----------



## cockatoo

Which one is my choice?


----------



## Ethengdurst

cockatoo said:


> Which one is my choice?
> View attachment 4468614


All 3! But if you can’t take them all, the red or the green!


----------



## Phiona88

Ethengdurst said:


> All 3! But if you can’t take them all, the red or the green!



I second that! The Rouge Indien & Vert Verone!


----------



## Ana_bananas

cockatoo said:


> Which one is my choice?
> View attachment 4468614



The red, the red!!


----------



## Purseloco

Here's my GM Rodeo.


----------



## Prinipessa

FYI
There are two GM Rodeo on the Hermes website at the moment.


----------



## Purseloco

Prinipessa said:


> FYI
> There are two GM Rodeo on the Hermes website at the moment.


Enabler!


----------



## Prinipessa

Purseloco said:


> Enabler!


Always glad to help. LOL


----------



## CocoLover27

My first Rodeo PM !


----------



## tlamdang08

I start to collecting the PM Rodeo 3 months ago, and Luckily I have gathered a very small family of them. I hope this family will grow larger. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie




----------



## JY1217

Still on the hunt for the so black but found this in Munich


----------



## Addicted to bags

JY1217 said:


> Still on the hunt for the so black but found this in Munich


Bleu hydra pony? Beautiful


----------



## Meta

Addicted to bags said:


> Bleu hydra pony? Beautiful


It's Bleu Zanzibar.


----------



## jenny.b

I am entering the rodeo game late
Does anyone happen to see a Sakura color one around? I tried several reseller but still no luck


----------



## Bensquared

Didn’t have any Hermes Rodeos until a few weeks ago and so far managed to get hold of these  need the So Black next!


----------



## Phiona88

jenny.b said:


> I am entering the rodeo game late
> Does anyone happen to see a Sakura color one around? I tried several reseller but still no luck



One GM sized one on eBay. Insane price though. I think this is the only color-way featuring rose sakura.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.hk/ulk/itm/142588077557


----------



## jenny.b

Phiona88 said:


> One GM sized one on eBay. Insane price though. I think this is the only color-way featuring rose sakura.



Yes, I am aware of this one too. It is insane price indeed. I would rather save the money to fund for another bag LOL.


----------



## Summerof89

I went into my local store today and saw a few rodeos on display. I asked for something special and a new SA took out the all black rodeo in pm size for me. They also had tri colours and mm size available. This is my first pm and I have never really looked into them before. Is the PM size too small? I would like to use it on my C24, P18 and B30. What do you guys think?


----------



## coloradolvr

Summerof89 said:


> I went into my local store today and saw a few rodeos on display. I asked for something special and a new SA took out the all black rodeo in pm size for me. They also had tri colours and mm size available. This is my first pm and I have never really looked into them before. Is the PM size too small? I would like to use it on my C24, P18 and B30. What do you guys think?


PM is perfect size for me!  I have a few MM's, but to me they only look good on larger bags.  I think you will love the PM.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> I went into my local store today and saw a few rodeos on display. I asked for something special and a new SA took out the all black rodeo in pm size for me. They also had tri colours and mm size available. This is my first pm and I have never really looked into them before. Is the PM size too small? I would like to use it on my C24, P18 and B30. What do you guys think?


That's the holy grail.
PM SO black is like hitting the lottery. 
PM size is the only size I buy.


----------



## allure244

Summerof89 said:


> I went into my local store today and saw a few rodeos on display. I asked for something special and a new SA took out the all black rodeo in pm size for me. They also had tri colours and mm size available. This is my first pm and I have never really looked into them before. Is the PM size too small? I would like to use it on my C24, P18 and B30. What do you guys think?



PM size is the only size I ever buy and I have used it on all the bags u mention. I feel like the other sizes are so big. But I also prefer smaller charms.


----------



## Summerof89

coloradolvr said:


> PM is perfect size for me!  I have a few MM's, but to me they only look good on larger bags.  I think you will love the PM.





Israeli_Flava said:


> That's the holy grail.
> PM SO black is like hitting the lottery.
> PM size is the only size I buy.





allure244 said:


> PM size is the only size I ever buy and I have used it on all the bags u mention. I feel like the other sizes are so big. But I also prefer smaller charms.



Ok, now I started looking into them I agree with all your comments and I think I didn’t realise how rare a so black PM is. Anyway I went back to the store again today and there was another one in the colour combo I like so it seems like somehow I got 2 pms in 2 days


----------



## kazenokazuki

Got these 3 today. So black in MM, now going to hunt for PM


----------



## Senbei

GM sized Orange/bleu zanzibar Rodeo is available on the USA site right now.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rodeo-gm-charm-H064931CABH/


----------



## msscf

Senbei said:


> GM sized Orange/bleu zanzibar Rodeo is available on the USA site right now.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rodeo-gm-charm-H064931CABH/


Vert also available if you toggle by color on the product page


----------



## papertiger

Senbei said:


> GM sized Orange/bleu zanzibar Rodeo is available on the USA site right now.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rodeo-gm-charm-H064931CABH/



The description is not correct, I am not seeing 'horsehair' on either cw of these. 

GMs are very big as charms too. ~Maybe nice to add alongside bags under glass if people have that type of walk-in wardrobe.


----------



## papertiger

Are we still into using our Rodeos or are we just collecting?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

papertiger said:


> Are we still into using our Rodeos or are we just collecting?


I use mine. In fact, Fed Ex is delivering a new one TODAY hahahahahah


----------



## papertiger

Israeli_Flava said:


> I use mine. In fact, Fed Ex is delivering a new one TODAY hahahahahah



Glad to hear it. Mine seem to remain stabled even though I use my Flots and Carmen.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

papertiger said:


> Glad to hear it. Mine seem to remand stabled even though I use my Flots and Carmen.


I don't have a huge collection of them. I find I prefer the tone on tone look. Fortunately I have bags in the same colors as the rodeos =)  I will say I went through a no rodeo phase for a while.... but the SO black and the gold w/contrast stitching brought me right on back.


----------



## allure244

papertiger said:


> Are we still into using our Rodeos or are we just collecting?



I collect them and use them. But I have way more that I have on display than I actually use.


----------



## msscf

msscf said:


> Vertical alao available if you toggle by color on the product page





papertiger said:


> The description is not correct, I am not seeing 'horsehair' on either cw of these.
> 
> GMs are very big as charms too. ~Maybe nice to add alongside bags under glass if people have that type of walk-in wardrobe.



I agree re GM size - I always seem to run into them in GM, never smaller  still waiting for the right one to start my collection!


----------



## papertiger

allure244 said:


> I collect them and use them. But I have way more that I have on display than I actually use.



Do you use your favourites most or keep those for 'best'?


----------



## allure244

papertiger said:


> Do you use your favourites most or keep those for 'best'?



I choose which ones to use based on what looks best with the color of my bag and twilly even if they’re my favorites. I probably have used less than half of my rodeos at least once. Maybe 8 out of 21? I usually end up using the same 3-4. I hang most of my rodeos on my wall but the so black is saved in its box still. Haha.


----------



## allure244

Took a quick pic of my collection minus so black


----------



## randeeh

Summerof89 said:


> I went into my local store today and saw a few rodeos on display. I asked for something special and a new SA took out the all black rodeo in pm size for me. They also had tri colours and mm size available. This is my first pm and I have never really looked into them before. Is the PM size too small? I would like to use it on my C24, P18 and B30. What do you guys think?



a YES!! I only buy PMs as they are so cute and they fit with any bag 30 and below.


----------



## leuleu

allure244 said:


> Took a quick pic of my collection minus so black


GREAT collection and such a nice way to display the horses !


----------



## Phiona88

papertiger said:


> Are we still into using our Rodeos or are we just collecting?



Depends on the bag! I use them when I carry my Lindy (coz it's such a fun and youthful bag), but I prefer to keep things simple and elegant when carrying a B or K.


----------



## Ladybaga

I have my first Rodeo! His name is Wilbur. Named after my childhood horse. He’s a pm in Jaune de Naples/Ciel/ Gold. My dear SA was surprised that I didn’t already have one. This is also my first bag charm.  (Pardon the weird circular "mark" on my birkin plate.  It's not tarnish, it is a reflection of the recessed lighting in my ceiling! How weird is that?)


----------



## hers4eva

I would like to see pictures of your rodeo charm on your black handbag for reference.

Thank you  all so much for your help 

Oops ... I am sorry, post your black bag with any color rodeo charm.


----------



## tlamdang08

Here it was at the DMV waiting for my daughter to get her DL test.


----------



## papertiger

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4495344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my first Rodeo! His name is Wilbur. Named after my childhood horse. He’s a pm in Jaune de Naples/Ciel/ Gold. My dear SA was surprised that I didn’t already have one. This is also my first bag charm.  (Pardon the weird circular "mark" on my birkin plate.  It's not tarnish, it is a reflection of the recessed lighting in my ceiling! How weird is that?)



Loving Wilbur, I'ma big fan of JdN, one of my favourite yellows


----------



## Ladybaga

papertiger said:


> Loving Wilbur, I'ma big fan of JdN, one of my favourite yellows


Thank you! This pony makes me smile. (I do love a happy yellow.)


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Here it was at the DMV waiting for my daughter to get her DL test.


I love it!!! I can't believe how perfectly matched your coffee cup is to your bag! Great pic!


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> Are we still into using our Rodeos or are we just collecting?


I am using mine, they are cute together with the bags


----------



## tlamdang08

Another one on Kelly25


----------



## hers4eva

tlamdang08 said:


> Another one on Kelly25



Beautiful  
Thank you


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Another one on Kelly25


This looks fantastic on your bag! The twilly "ties" it all together!


----------



## renet

My DH just purchased this Rodeo. Not sure if I can match this combi to my bag but I cannot resist a PM rodeo.


----------



## mcpro

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search?s=Rodeo charm#||Category 

I think this is a new color only if it’sin PM size


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OMGGGGGGGGGGG Yes! Pink Rodeo!









rose azalée/pain d'épice/violet


----------



## renet

mcpro said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search?s=Rodeo charm#||Category
> 
> I think this is a new color only if it’sin PM size





Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGG Yes! Pink Rodeo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose azalée/pain d'épice/violet



 I love this combi! However, I would not pin much hope as I believe this will run out very fast.


----------



## JY1217

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGG Yes! Pink Rodeo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose azalée/pain d'épice/violet


new color for the next season ?


----------



## LadyCupid

Tried my best at attempting to document all the rodeos that Hermes has produced so far. I still need help from fellow TPF members please if you could.

I have many rodeos with missing reference numbers and the seasons I have written down may be incorrect. So if anyone is kind enough to share the missing information with me so that I can complete this, I would appreciate it. Please let me know if I missed any rodeos, written down any wrong information etc.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JY1217

LadyCupid said:


> Tried my best at attempting to document all the rodeos that Hermes has produced so far. I still need help from fellow TPF members please if you could.
> 
> I have many rodeos with missing reference numbers and the seasons I have written down may be incorrect. So if anyone is kind enough to share the missing information with me so that I can complete this, I would appreciate it. Please let me know if I missed any rodeos, written down any wrong information etc.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Spectacular !! you deserve all the kudos from the H forum!!


----------



## SugarMama

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGG Yes! Pink Rodeo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose azalée/pain d'épice/violet


Love, but wish it was another shade of pink.  My stable doesn’t need another rose azalea rodeo.... or maybe it does LOL.


----------



## LadyCupid

JY1217 said:


> Spectacular !! you deserve all the kudos from the H forum!!


Thank you.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Love, but wish it was another shade of pink.  My stable doesn’t need another rose azalea rodeo.... or maybe it does LOL.


Uhhh yea. I know how you roll. hahhahah (((hugs)))


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadyCupid said:


> Tried my best at attempting to document all the rodeos that Hermes has produced so far. I still need help from fellow TPF members please if you could.
> 
> I have many rodeos with missing reference numbers and the seasons I have written down may be incorrect. So if anyone is kind enough to share the missing information with me so that I can complete this, I would appreciate it. Please let me know if I missed any rodeos, written down any wrong information etc.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You're so good. I donno how you keep track! xoxoxoxo

***The new pink rodeo is rose azalée/pain d'épice/violet. I got this info from Hermes.


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> You're so good. I donno how you keep track! xoxoxoxo
> 
> ***The new pink rodeo is rose azalée/pain d'épice/violet. I got this info from Hermes.


Thank you.  I will correct the info. I  don't even know how I keep track of these as well lol.


----------



## Mandy3399

I feel rodeo pm is too small for GP30, what do u guys think?


----------



## renet

Mandy3399 said:


> I feel rodeo pm is too small for GP30, what do u guys think?


I feel its fine.


----------



## LadyCupid

Mandy3399 said:


> I feel rodeo pm is too small for GP30, what do u guys think?


It looks perfect in my opinion.


----------



## crazybag88

LadyCupid said:


> Tried my best at attempting to document all the rodeos that Hermes has produced so far. I still need help from fellow TPF members please if you could.
> 
> I have many rodeos with missing reference numbers and the seasons I have written down may be incorrect. So if anyone is kind enough to share the missing information with me so that I can complete this, I would appreciate it. Please let me know if I missed any rodeos, written down any wrong information etc.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


This is marvellous! Thanks for the effort


----------



## Purseloco

Mandy3399 said:


> I feel rodeo pm is too small for GP30, what do u guys think?


I like all the sizes on the GP 30, even the GM size. I actually like the GM more on the 30 than I do the 36. Your bag looks great!


----------



## Mandy3399

Purseloco said:


> I like all the sizes on the GP 30, even the GM size. I actually like the GM more on the 30 than I do the 36. Your bag looks great!


Thanks my dear


----------



## Cygne18

Mandy3399 said:


> I feel rodeo pm is too small for GP30, what do u guys think?


It's perfect!


----------



## Purseloco

Mandy3399 said:


> Thanks my dear


Here is my GP 30 with my Rodeo GM.


----------



## MAGJES

Mandy3399 said:


> I feel rodeo pm is too small for GP30, what do u guys think?


I think the PM looks perfect on the GP 30. The MM would work but the GM looks way to big imo.


----------



## foxyqt

Oooh that rose azalée rodeo is super cute!


----------



## JY1217

So it's really possible to score the so black on website... After years of visiting stores and hunting, my prayers have been answered.. I finally bumped into the mysterious so black pony the moment when it was uploaded on the website.. My hands were shaking when I checked out... Lol 
 it just arrived ☺️☺️☺️ i can finally take a break from the website


----------



## Lady_S

My current collection


----------



## Phiona88

JY1217 said:


> So it's really possible to score the so black on website... After years of visiting stores and hunting, my prayers have been answered.. I finally bumped into the mysterious so black pony the moment when it was uploaded on the website.. My hands were shaking when I checked out... Lol
> it just arrived ☺️☺️☺️ i can finally take a break from the website



Well done! What size did you score?


----------



## JY1217

Phiona88 said:


> Well done! What size did you score?


That's the GM. My ideal one is the mm but I'm not complaining at all, I will take whatever size I can get my hands on!!


----------



## hers4eva

Such beautiful rodeo charms being posted 


Would love to learn more about the rodeos...

I notice that some rodeos have a short sticking straight up tail and others have a longer soft relaxed hanging tail.

Are both tails made of same product?  Is one more expensive then the other?

The all black one is called ‘so black’?  What does ‘so’ stand for? Since sold on-line it must not mean special order...


----------



## SDC2003

JY1217 said:


> That's the GM. My ideal one is the mm but I'm not complaining at all, I will take whatever size I can get my hands on!!



Seriously you’re so lucky! Have been trying for a while to score. :*(


----------



## JY1217

SDC2003 said:


> Seriously you’re so lucky! Have been trying for a while to score. :*(


I have been trying for the whole time too, I have seen the SB in all sizes online couple of times but I was never fast enough. 
I thought scoring that was only a myth,  I have never given up though.  honestly its 90% luck 10% preparation..you have to have the web page always ready,  stay logged in,  your credit card details/paypal saved so when it appears you have to snatch it within seconds...


----------



## cocomlle

hers4eva said:


> Such beautiful rodeo charms being posted
> 
> 
> Would love to learn more about the rodeos...
> 
> I notice that some rodeos have a short sticking straight up tail and others have a longer soft relaxed hanging tail.
> 
> Are both tails made of same product?  Is one more expensive then the other?
> 
> The all black one is called ‘so black’?  What does ‘so’ stand for? Since sold on-line it must not mean special order...



Some rodeos have horse hair for the tail/mane vs. all leather. These are a little bit more expensive and you don’t see them as much. 




As for the “So Black”, the “So” is not for “Special Order” as you already figured out. It’s like... this dessert is “so’” yummy... the color is “so” black. Technically, at least my interpretation, the all black rodeo is just all black/noir similar to the single color all cornaline, bleu zanzibar or vert cypres. Affectionately, many (myself included) refer to the all black as “So Black” in reference or perhaps as an homage to the limited edition JPG designed So Black series of Birkins, Kellys, KCs that came in Box/Exotic and Black hardware! Even the box, tissue and felt was all black. Hence, So Black. In a word, divine!


----------



## hers4eva

cocomlle said:


> Some rodeos have horse hair for the tail/mane vs. all leather. These are a little bit more expensive and you don’t see them as much.
> 
> View attachment 4503738
> 
> 
> As for the “So Black”, the “So” is not for “Special Order” as you already figured out. It’s like... this dessert is “so’” yummy... the color is “so” black. Technically, at least my interpretation, the all black rodeo is just all black/noir similar to the single color all cornaline, bleu zanzibar or vert cypres. Affectionately, many (myself included) refer to the all black as “So Black” in reference or perhaps as an homage to the limited edition JPG designed So Black series of Birkins, Kellys, KCs that came in Box/Exotic and Black hardware! Even the box, tissue and felt was all black. Hence, So Black. In a word, divine!




Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge 

Now I understand 

How cool is that about the limited edition ‘so black’ .... that is divine 

Love your orange rodeo ...

Thank you ...


----------



## Purseloco

JY1217 said:


> So it's really possible to score the so black on website... After years of visiting stores and hunting, my prayers have been answered.. I finally bumped into the mysterious so black pony the moment when it was uploaded on the website.. My hands were shaking when I checked out... Lol
> it just arrived ☺️☺️☺️ i can finally take a break from the website


Beautiful, GM is my favorite.


----------



## mcpro

JY1217 said:


> So it's really possible to score the so black on website... After years of visiting stores and hunting, my prayers have been answered.. I finally bumped into the mysterious so black pony the moment when it was uploaded on the website.. My hands were shaking when I checked out... Lol
> it just arrived ☺️☺️☺️ i can finally take a break from the website


Wow!!! your lucky !!!  congratulations !!!!
been stalking the website for a long time!!  hoping  it will pop up


----------



## JY1217

mcpro said:


> Wow!!! your lucky !!!  congratulations !!!!
> been stalking the website for a long time!!  hoping  it will pop up


The mm just popped up not long ago but it was sold...


----------



## cocomlle

hers4eva said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge
> 
> Now I understand
> 
> How cool is that about the limited edition ‘so black’ .... that is divine
> 
> Love your orange rodeo ...
> 
> Thank you ...



That orange pony (orange poppy/blue zanzibar/rose azalee/malachite) is what started my mad obsession with rodeos. I was never interested as I thought they were too whimsical, but an SA at the Waikiki boutique in Hawaii said she had this one and I should take it. I told her it wasn't me, but she kept nudging and insisted they were hard to get and highly coveted. Needless to say, I'm hooked.  

Here are my latest acquisitions...not the so black, but close enough (for now):


----------



## hers4eva

cocomlle said:


> That orange pony (orange poppy/blue zanzibar/rose azalee/malachite) is what started my mad obsession with rodeos. I was never interested as I thought they were too whimsical, but an SA at the Waikiki boutique in Hawaii said she had this one and I should take it. I told her it wasn't me, but she kept nudging and insisted they were hard to get and highly coveted. Needless to say, I'm hooked.
> 
> Here are my latest acquisitions...not the so black, but close enough (for now):
> 
> View attachment 4504289




They are all beautiful  you are so lucky to have three now 

I want to buy just one for my noir bolide 31.

It’s hard to visualize if you buy one on-line how it would look on my bag.

Do you have any pictures to share your rodeos on any black bags for reference?

Thank you ..


----------



## cocomlle

hers4eva said:


> They are all beautiful  you are so lucky to have three now
> 
> I want to buy just one for my noir bolide 31.
> 
> It’s hard to visualize if you buy one on-line how it would look on my bag.
> 
> Do you have any pictures to share your rodeos on any black bags for reference?
> 
> Thank you ..



Thank you! The ponies are fun! And I may have more than three.  Here's a post from last year showing my herd #2462. As I mentioned, after the first one, I became a bit obsessive and probably read most of this thread. It has great information, lots of eye candy and so much inspiration. Some members have been collecting far longer than I have and have amazing collections. 

Sorry not a Bolide nor near 31, but Noir B35 w/ PM Rodeo if that helps. Also, Noir Evie Sellier 33 with MM.


----------



## hers4eva

cocomlle said:


> Thank you! The ponies are fun! And I may have more than three.  Here's a post from last year showing my herd #2462. As I mentioned, after the first one, I became a bit obsessive and probably read most of this thread. It has great information, lots of eye candy and so much inspiration. Some members have been collecting far longer than I have and have amazing collections.
> 
> Sorry not a Bolide nor near 31, but Noir B35 w/ PM Rodeo if that helps. Also, Noir Evie Sellier 33 with MM.
> 
> View attachment 4505492
> 
> View attachment 4505493




Thank you so much 
They look marvelous on your bags


----------



## coloradolvr

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4495344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my first Rodeo! His name is Wilbur. Named after my childhood horse. He’s a pm in Jaune de Naples/Ciel/ Gold. My dear SA was surprised that I didn’t already have one. This is also my first bag charm.  (Pardon the weird circular "mark" on my birkin plate.  It's not tarnish, it is a reflection of the recessed lighting in my ceiling! How weird is that?)


Wilbur inspired me to purchase his twin.  I wasn't sure at first about the yellow, but it's such a happy color I couldn't resist in the end!


----------



## Ladybaga

coloradolvr said:


> Wilbur inspired me to purchase his twin.  I wasn't sure at first about the yellow, but it's such a happy color I couldn't resist in the end!


YAY!!!! I'm so excited that you got one, too! It is such a happy color combo.  Enjoy!


----------



## kazenokazuki

When searched the Rodeo charm online, the MM showed up but said it was unavailable. But when I clicked on "Color" to see if any other is available, the PM showed up and I was able to make a purchase! Now just crossing my fingers that the order doesn't get cancelled


----------



## DollyGirl

Would anyone hang their rodeos on non Hermes bag?


----------



## Mariapia

DollyGirl said:


> Would anyone hang their rodeos on non Hermes bag?


Here is my Rodeo on my Louis Vuitton Girolata and my Longchamp Cuir.


----------



## girlbag

cocomlle said:


> That orange pony (orange poppy/blue zanzibar/rose azalee/malachite) is what started my mad obsession with rodeos. I was never interested as I thought they were too whimsical, but an SA at the Waikiki boutique in Hawaii said she had this one and I should take it. I told her it wasn't me, but she kept nudging and insisted they were hard to get and highly coveted. Needless to say, I'm hooked.
> 
> Here are my latest acquisitions...not the so black, but close enough (for now):
> 
> View attachment 4504289


Beautiful classic color


----------



## DollyGirl

Mariapia said:


> Here is my Rodeo on my Louis Vuitton Girolata and my Longchamp Cuir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4509950
> View attachment 4509951



 Good to know! They’re gorgeous dear  I’ve been wanting a rodeo for sometime but I’ve only seen them on Hermes bag, so I wonder if anyone will hang them on non Hermes bag.


----------



## crisbac

DollyGirl said:


> Would anyone hang their rodeos on non Hermes bag?


A quick shot of my Argentinian 'Etiqueta Negra' tote bag with a Rodeo GM, my dear DollyGirl!


----------



## DollyGirl

crisbac said:


> A quick shot of my Argentinian 'Etiqueta Negra' tote bag with a Rodeo GM, my dear DollyGirl!
> View attachment 4510128



 Very nice! Thanks for the pic. Maybe it’s time for me to pull the trigger  Haha


----------



## Mariapia

DollyGirl said:


> Good to know! They’re gorgeous dear  I’ve been wanting a rodeo for sometime but I’ve only seen them on Hermes bag, so I wonder if anyone will hang them on non Hermes bag.


I rarely take out my Hermès bags, DollyGirl, and whenever I hang my Rodeo on one of my non Hermès bags, lots of people ask me where I got it. Everyone loves it.


----------



## DollyGirl

Mariapia said:


> I rarely take out my Hermès bags, DollyGirl, and whenever I hang my Rodeo on one of my non Hermès bags, lots of people ask me where I got it. Everyone loves it.



 Nice! I was thinking if I'll get judge by people if I use it on non hermes bag! LOL


----------



## JY1217

kazenokazuki said:


> When searched the Rodeo charm online, the MM showed up but said it was unavailable. But when I clicked on "Color" to see if any other is available, the PM showed up and I was able to make a purchase! Now just crossing my fingers that the order doesn't get cancelled


As long as you can pay I think it should be no problem.. I had the same story 2 days ago and mine was the so black in MM!again! It was not even on the website until you click on the color...I'm on my way picking it up! Guys please check the color options even the Rodeo is not appearing, it likes to hide...


----------



## JY1217

2 so black within 2 weeks. Scored another one online again.. I think the website has scared of my intense visits so granted me my wish


----------



## crisbac

JY1217 said:


> 2 so black within 2 weeks. Scored another one online again.. I think the website has scared of my intense visits so granted me my wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512933
> View attachment 4512934


They are so cute!  So happy for you, dear JY1217!


----------



## OzSplannie

A couple more ponies just arrived at my stable! These two are solid colour purebreds.


----------



## Rebzzz

❤️


----------



## Rebqueenn

Finally found my horses during my trip! No luck at my home store either


----------



## VertBronze

Seems the So Black ponies have made a comeback!


----------



## Phiona88

VertBronze said:


> Seems the So Black ponies have made a comeback!
> 
> View attachment 4519410



This horsie looks so good with your black Birkin!


----------



## Ruxby

The Blues Bros


----------



## Senbei

There are GM horsies on the USA website right now. They seem to pop up middle of the week. 

Bleu de malte/kraft/violet 
Rose azalee/pain d’epice/violet


----------



## dakotady

So I was snatching up my own pink (rose azalee one) pony on the US site, but after I paid, the site seem to have a bug that showed me all the colors available before? Anyway, am sharing with you guys who wants to see many different color combinations. Honestly, I am very picky about color combinations, which is probably why I only started noticing these ponies when I saw the PM size of rouge Indien/gold one from my home store. Lol!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Couldn’t forget this cutie when my SA offered it at the same time she offered the black one with gold mane and tail. I took the black one but have regretted not taking this one too. So when we were talking the other day I asked her if it’s still available, and yay, it was meant to belong to me!


----------



## Aribb

I love Hermes PM Rodeo charms. These are I collected this year. The top one I got from my local store where rarely has pm size available. The rest I got them from Hermes website.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4523292
> 
> Couldn’t forget this cutie when my SA offered it at the same time she offered the black one with gold mane and tail. I took the black one but have regretted not taking this one too. So when we were talking the other day I asked her if it’s still available, and yay, it was meant to belong to me!


Congrats dear! Love goldie!!
I need the one with contrast stitching which despite my best efforts has continued to elude me!  I got one from boutique (before I new to ask about the contrast stitching) and it didn't have it. Then I got one from h.com... arrived with no stitching. I give up.

Then today I happened upon the rose azalee in pm. The violet strap with the pink pony sent me over the edge.  It never ends hahahahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Aribb said:


> I love Hermes PM Rodeo charms. These are I collected this year. The top one I got from my local store where rarely has pm size available. The rest I got them from Hermes website.


Nice collection!!!!


----------



## mcpro

Aribb said:


> I love Hermes PM Rodeo charms. These are I collected this year. The top one I got from my local store where rarely has pm size available. The rest I got them from Hermes website.



nice collection!! I'm still hoping and waiting for the all black rodeo ...


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats dear! Love goldie!!
> I need the one with contrast stitching which despite my best efforts has continued to elude me!  I got one from boutique (before I new to ask about the contrast stitching) and it didn't have it. Then I got one from h.com... arrived with no stitching. I give up.
> 
> Then today I happened upon the rose azalee in pm. The violet strap with the pink pony sent me over the edge.  It never ends hahahahahah


Thanks @Israeli_Flava, I think I didn’t know there’s one with contrast stitching, that would’ve been so cute! I know what you mean about sending you over the edge, I really am addicted. If my DH wasn’t controlling me not to buy same colors in different sizes, or similar colors, I would buy each and every Rodeo offered to me, lol!


----------



## allure244

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats dear! Love goldie!!
> I need the one with contrast stitching which despite my best efforts has continued to elude me!  I got one from boutique (before I new to ask about the contrast stitching) and it didn't have it. Then I got one from h.com... arrived with no stitching. I give up.
> 
> Then today I happened upon the rose azalee in pm. The violet strap with the pink pony sent me over the edge.  It never ends hahahahahah



I know what you mean. Haha. Have more than 20 rodeo pms and thought that is good enough. But seeing pics of this rose azalee violet combo sent me over the edge too. I have been trying to find one.


----------



## Aribb

mcpro said:


> nice collection!! I'm still hoping and waiting for the all black rodeo ...


I hope you will get one very soon  keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mcpro

Aribb said:


> I hope you will get one very soon  keep my fingers crossed for you.




Thank you !!


----------



## hers4eva

Has anyone seen a rodeo charm come up on the Hermes website on a Saturday?
Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

allure244 said:


> I know what you mean. Haha. Have more than 20 rodeo pms and thought that is good enough. But seeing pics of this rose azalee violet combo sent me over the edge too. I have been trying to find one.


I'm secretly hoping I hate it when it arrives so I won't be tempted to keep it hhahahaahah 
H is soooo addicting! Augh!


----------



## Love Of My Life

mcpro said:


> nice collection!! I'm still hoping and waiting for the all black rodeo ...




Just pm'd you about this..


----------



## melanierez

I just purchased a Kelly 40 in Bleu de Galice in perfect condition.  How do I match a Rodeo Charm if they don't come in the same shade of blue?  Also - would a PM be too small on a bag this size?


----------



## Styleanyone

@melanierez, you don’t really have to match the rodeo color with the bag color. It is size 40, pm might be too small but you can try to see if you like it.  I would say a medium one could fit well. I had B35, and I think GM looked too big on the bag. I used MM and PM on B35 and I liked it.  PM for B30s. I have attached a few photos so you will get some ideas :
1. mm with B35
2. pm with B35
3 and 4 pm with B30


----------



## renet

Happy to add this little horsey to my stable!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> Happy to add this little horsey to my stable!


Oh! That's a pretty coloration!


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh! That's a pretty coloration!


Thanks, IF!  Unfortunately, the receipt is handwritten and hence, I do not know what the color combination is.


----------



## OzSplannie

My latest addition to the stable! Probably is my favourite colour combination so far


----------



## HESAF

Introducing my stable


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HESAF said:


> Introducing my stable
> View attachment 4551282


so cute!!!!


----------



## dakotady

For those who is interested, just saw this on the US Hermès site...


----------



## marcvan

Hello,

I am interested in scoring a Rodeo charm (size does not matter). I would like to know your stories about getting one. Thank you.


----------



## periogirl28

marcvan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in scoring a Rodeo charm (size does not matter). I would like to know your stories about getting one. Thank you.


Very good store and SA/ SMs relationships mainly, also total luck at airport stores and online.


----------



## aless

marcvan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in scoring a Rodeo charm (size does not matter). I would like to know your stories about getting one. Thank you.



I was lucky and happened to be browsing the site one day where there were a few black ones in PM and MM available. I never even realized the black ones are the most in demand since they seem a bit boring— H does so many lovely colors. I sent it to my store for pickup and SA was shocked I got it online. 

I’ve been offered a few at the store because SA knows I like them, but so far none have been in a color/size I’ve been a fan of.


----------



## Notorious Pink

marcvan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in scoring a Rodeo charm (size does not matter). I would like to know your stories about getting one. Thank you.


Where are you located?


----------



## Phiona88

marcvan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am interested in scoring a Rodeo charm (size does not matter). I would like to know your stories about getting one. Thank you.



I see the GM sizes pop up quite frequently online. As for smaller sizes, just pop into a H store and ask. If they have stock, they will sell it to you (my experience in Asia). My first PM rodeo was from walking into a shop with no purchase history.


----------



## marcvan

Notorious Pink said:


> Where are you located?


I live in Southern Virginia. The closest store is 3 hours away, which is located in Washington DC.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

marcvan said:


> I live in Southern Virginia. The closest store is 3 hours away, which is located in Washington DC.


there's a gm on h.com right now
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=rodeo#||Category
free shipping too...


----------



## MollyRoses

I’m not interested in rodeos anymore and would like to sell. Which site do you recommend?


----------



## Serva1

My dear friend surprised me with this pm rodeo that I have been looking for forever. I only have 2 ponies in my stable but that is all I need. My collection is complete and I couldn’t be happier! Every time I look at this piece I remember my friend and our lovely trip to London.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> My dear friend surprised me with this pm rodeo that I have been looking for forever. I only have 2 ponies in my stable but that is all I need. My collection is complete and I couldn’t be happier! Every time I look at this piece I remember my friend and our lovely trip to London.


Awwww that is so sweet of her! That pony is sohard to get but the best one ever (IMO)... mine took forever to acquire and I haven't taken him off of my black Birkin since I got them both in May! Enjoy Serva!!!!
Which is the other cw you own? just curious...


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwww that is so sweet of her! That pony is sohard to get but the best one ever (IMO)... mine took forever to acquire and I haven't taken him off of my black Birkin since I got them both in May! Enjoy Serva!!!!
> Which is the other cw you own? just curious...


Thank you IF, yes I agree, having many black bags, the black one is the best! This one comes with especially good memories...My other one is an oldie but goodie anemone/ bleu izmir/gold that goes well with my B25 barenia ghw.

I would love if H would make a Rodeo pm in ostrich or ombre lizzard, hoping someone from the company reads this...I would also be happy to have a fauve barenia Rodeo in pm, but until it happens I stick to my two ponies.

Thank you e v e r y o n e for the likes


----------



## emmaa11

Hello
Scored these rodeos from Hermés (1 GM, 2 MM) before a few months ago and waiting for 3 more in the MM size, that will be arriving very soon. So happy! Totally an obsession. Gonna keep and collect them.


----------



## HeartHermes

dakotady said:


> So I was snatching up my own pink (rose azalee one) pony on the US site, but after I paid, the site seem to have a bug that showed me all the colors available before? Anyway, am sharing with you guys who wants to see many different color combinations. Honestly, I am very picky about color combinations, which is probably why I only started noticing these ponies when I saw the PM size of rouge Indien/gold one from my home store. Lol!



Awesome! Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## afsweet

marcvan said:


> I live in Southern Virginia. The closest store is 3 hours away, which is located in Washington DC.



I'm not sure if they'll ship rodeos, but I've seen GMs on display at Madison in NYC multiple times.


----------



## Nahreen

My very first rodeo. Bought in London last weekend. I never thought I would buy one. Could not resist a PM in rose azalea and violet.


----------



## Ladybaga

Nahreen said:


> My very first rodeo. Bought in London last weekend. I never thought I would buy one. Could not resist a PM in rose azalea and violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575252


Nahreen,
Your rodeo looks fantastic on your Birkin! Excellent pairing with your twillies, too!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> My very first rodeo. Bought in London last weekend. I never thought I would buy one. Could not resist a PM in rose azalea and violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575252


Beautiful combo with the twilly and bag


----------



## Chagall

Nahreen said:


> My very first rodeo. Bought in London last weekend. I never thought I would buy one. Could not resist a PM in rose azalea and violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575252


What a beautiful combination. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Beautiful combo with the twilly and bag


Thank you so much Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Chagall said:


> What a beautiful combination. Congrats and enjoy.


Thank you Chagall. I love pink!


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybaga said:


> Nahreen,
> Your rodeo looks fantastic on your Birkin! Excellent pairing with your twillies, too!! CONGRATULATIONS!


Thank you Ladybaga. I really like those twillies. Puts a bit of colour to my dark B.


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you everyone for your likes on my rodeo.


----------



## cocopuffs

Coincidentally completed my bag and rodeo combo! Even if I don’t wear the rodeo on the bag each time, I enjoy seeing them in their little drawer. (So their tails don’t droop)
Sorry about the terrible lighting. Couldn’t wait til morning sun!


----------



## cocopuffs

cocopuffs said:


> Coincidentally completed my bag and rodeo combo! Even if I don’t wear the rodeo on the bag each time, I enjoy seeing them in their little drawer. (So their tails don’t droop)
> Sorry about the terrible lighting. Couldn’t wait til morning sun!


All TPM size*


----------



## acrowcounted

cocopuffs said:


> Coincidentally completed my bag and rodeo combo! Even if I don’t wear the rodeo on the bag each time, I enjoy seeing them in their little drawer. (So their tails don’t droop)
> Sorry about the terrible lighting. Couldn’t wait til morning sun!


Love these combos. I think the black on pink and vice versa would look sharp too!


----------



## cocopuffs

acrowcounted said:


> Love these combos. I think the black on pink and vice versa would look sharp too!





Thanks for the reply! I also took a photo of this version! Lol. These are the other combos I actually wear them out.


----------



## pixiesparkle

cocopuffs said:


> Coincidentally completed my bag and rodeo combo! Even if I don’t wear the rodeo on the bag each time, I enjoy seeing them in their little drawer. (So their tails don’t droop)
> Sorry about the terrible lighting. Couldn’t wait til morning sun!


Lovely combos! The celeste one is gorgeous =)


----------



## Chagall

cocopuffs said:


> Coincidentally completed my bag and rodeo combo! Even if I don’t wear the rodeo on the bag each time, I enjoy seeing them in their little drawer. (So their tails don’t droop)
> Sorry about the terrible lighting. Couldn’t wait til morning sun!


Lovely collection. Love the all black rodeo on the black Birkin.


----------



## NanamiRyu

I guess Rodeos aren’t popular in my neighborhood?  They had a very full tray to choose from on last Friday. 




And with such unexpected amount, I was faced with dilemma of selecting which horsey to take home.


----------



## Rhl2987

NanamiRyu said:


> I guess Rodeos aren’t popular in my neighborhood?  They had a very full tray to choose from on last Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4582492
> 
> 
> And with such unexpected amount, I was faced with dilemma of selecting which horsey to take home.


That’s a wonderful selection! I don’t really collect Rodeos at all (I only have the so black and full Vert Cypres) but I’ve been asking for a couple months at my home store and they haven’t had any recently!


----------



## MAGJES

Nahreen said:


> My very first rodeo. Bought in London last weekend. I never thought I would buy one. Could not resist a PM in rose azalea and violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575252


Love!


----------



## cocopuffs

NanamiRyu said:


> I guess Rodeos aren’t popular in my neighborhood?  They had a very full tray to choose from on last Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4582492
> 
> 
> And with such unexpected amount, I was faced with dilemma of selecting which horsey to take home.



omg!!! How do I find out the store so I can call them? My store had one red GM in their cabinet


----------



## chkpfbeliever

NanamiRyu said:


> I guess Rodeos aren’t popular in my neighborhood?  They had a very full tray to choose from on last Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4582492
> 
> 
> And with such unexpected amount, I was faced with dilemma of selecting which horsey to take home.


I want that little brown one with the Celeste strap in TPM size.  Can you tell me which store it is?  TIA.


----------



## Etriers

cocopuffs said:


> omg!!! How do I find out the store so I can call them? My store had one red GM in their cabinet



There are two GMs on H.com


----------



## Nahreen

MAGJES said:


> Love!


Thank you so much MAGJES.


----------



## ahbocat

NanamiRyu said:


> I guess Rodeos aren’t popular in my neighborhood?  They had a very full tray to choose from on last Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4582492
> 
> 
> And with such unexpected amount, I was faced with dilemma of selecting which horsey to take home.



OMG!!  Where is it?  Never happen in my city...[emoji21]


----------



## Chagall

NanamiRyu said:


> I guess Rodeos aren’t popular in my neighborhood?  They had a very full tray to choose from on last Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4582492
> 
> 
> And with such unexpected amount, I was faced with dilemma of selecting which horsey to take home.


What a lovely selection. I would be like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## coloradolvr

Picked up this little guy today.  Probably one of my favorite combinations!  Craie/Sesame/Cornaline


----------



## renet

coloradolvr said:


> Picked up this little guy today.  Probably one of my favorite combinations!  Craie/Sesame/Cornaline
> 
> View attachment 4596005



Twin twin! Love this combination! Congrats!


----------



## Phiona88

coloradolvr said:


> Picked up this little guy today.  Probably one of my favorite combinations!  Craie/Sesame/Cornaline
> 
> View attachment 4596005



It’s gorgeous! It goes beautifully with your bag.


----------



## cestAA

Fell in love with this PM rose azalee ❣️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

A8pan said:


> Fell in love with this PM rose azalee ❣️


Congrats !! Is this a new combo?  Did you get from a US store?  I need to track this down !


----------



## fishbaby89

May I know the current price of each size?


----------



## MAGJES

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! Is this a new combo?  Did you get from a US store?  I need to track this down !


Ditto!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I saw one on French H.com today.


It’s gone at very short time.

It’s sad that I missed this one...


----------



## Etriers

coloradolvr said:


> Picked up this little guy today.  Probably one of my favorite combinations!  Craie/Sesame/Cornaline
> 
> View attachment 4596005



This is such a great look!


----------



## Etriers

fishbaby89 said:


> May I know the current price of each size?



The PM is $455, MM is $540. I don’t have a GM but probably $650-ish?


----------



## fishbaby89

Etriers said:


> The PM is $455, MM is $540. I don’t have a GM but probably $650-ish?


Thank you for responding!
I saw something on Fashionphile which is pretty, but just realize the price difference after saw your info.


----------



## momoc

fishbaby89 said:


> May I know the current price of each size?



I saved this screenshot from somewhere on this forum - whoever I stole this from: thank you! It conveniently shows the three sizes’ price in USD and as far as I know they are still correct.




So it’s 455/540/630 USD.


----------



## fishbaby89

momoc said:


> I saved this screenshot from somewhere on this forum - whoever I stole this from: thank you! It conveniently shows the three sizes’ price in USD and as far as I know they are still correct.
> 
> View attachment 4605945
> 
> 
> 
> So it’s 455/540/630 USD.



Hi Momoc
Thank you for sharing ❤️
This is helpful!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

These little guys are absolutely amazing! I wanna have all colours in  all sizes! 
By the way, an MM on a 30 Birkin looks completely different that an MM on a 35.


----------



## JY1217

Anyone knows the new colors of the Rodeos ?
I would go crazy if they ever make mono-gold or mono-etoupe one!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ugh. I thought I got lucky when I asked for solid azalee pm for my etain B25 (love grey and pink together) ... boutique made a mistake & when I opened the box it was this... sobbing


----------



## coloradolvr

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ugh. I thought I got lucky when I asked for solid azalee pm for my etain B25 (love grey and pink together) ... boutique made a mistake & when I opened the box it was this... sobbing


It's cute, but if you asked for solid then I would be disappointed as well.  Hopefully you will be able to get your hands on the one you love!


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ugh. I thought I got lucky when I asked for solid azalee pm for my etain B25 (love grey and pink together) ... boutique made a mistake & when I opened the box it was this... sobbing



Ohhh...are you gonna keep it or return?  Hope the all-pink rodeo finds her way to you soon!


----------



## HeartHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ugh. I thought I got lucky when I asked for solid azalee pm for my etain B25 (love grey and pink together) ... boutique made a mistake & when I opened the box it was this... sobbing


I don't like it when they arrive bent...like a bent head or bent leg, so you have a good excuse for returning that one. Hope your all azalee comes to you soon!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HeartHermes said:


> I don't like it when they arrive bent...like a bent head or bent leg, so you have a good excuse for returning that one. Hope your all azalee comes to you soon!


EXACTLY!!! Me neither! I hate this one. hahahaha Back she goes!



coloradolvr said:


> It's cute, but if you asked for solid then I would be disappointed as well.  Hopefully you will be able to get your hands on the one you love!


My SA was furious that htis happened. I am getting a solid pink as soon as one shows up in the US. thx hun!


renet said:


> Ohhh...are you gonna keep it or return?  Hope the all-pink rodeo finds her way to you soon!


 I'm holding onto it to ship back to the botuique as soon as my SA gets her hands on the all pink. She was more upset than me! She actually tried to "suprise" me with this rodeo by finding it at another store and doing a charge-send with my card on file. I saw the charge and asked her about it and she told me something I have beeen begging for is coming. I was SO HAPPY!!! Sadly it ended in tradgedy hahhahaha


----------



## coloradolvr

HeartHermes said:


> I don't like it when they arrive bent...like a bent head or bent leg, so you have a good excuse for returning that one. Hope your all azalee comes to you soon!


Oh wow I didn't notice that!  Fortunately I haven't had that happen.  It really was an epic fail!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

coloradolvr said:


> Oh wow I didn't notice that!  Fortunately I haven't had that happen.  It really was an epic fail!


EPIC fail is right!
(((but it will all be worth it once I get my paws on Pinky)))


----------



## MaryAndDogs

My wallet is shivering and hiding in the corner after I saw some of the pictures here  Amazing! Keep it coming ladies!


----------



## tracybeloved

Just got a rodeo today from boutique... it’s not all pink...It’s rose azalea with anemone saddle and gold hair and tail...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tracybeloved said:


> Just got a rodeo today from boutique... it’s not all pink...It’s rose azalea with anemone saddle and gold hair and tail...


Your new K looks PERFECT! I know you were a bit disappointed with PHW but you have dressed her up so well and she looks utterly divine! Enjoy!


----------



## hers4eva

Just was wondering what if ...

What is the care for the leather on Rodeo charms, if it gets a water droplet on it? 
Does water marks disappear?


----------



## tracybeloved

Israeli_Flava said:


> Your new K looks PERFECT! I know you were a bit disappointed with PHW but you have dressed her up so well and she looks utterly divine! Enjoy!


Thanks so much for your kind words ... really appreciate it...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I guess we can never have enough rodeos if H keeps coming out with more pretty combos.  These two arrived today just to keep my Monday blues away! Lol !!  The brown one on the left looks like Terre Batue to me, a little more copper like than Gold.  The Gold rodeo that I have seen on this thread comes with red tie.


----------



## Rhl2987

chkpfbeliever said:


> I guess we can never have enough rodeos if H keeps coming out with more pretty combos.  These two arrived today just to keep my Monday blues away! Lol !!  The brown one on the left looks like Terre Batue to me, a little more copper like than Gold.  The Gold rodeo that I have seen on this thread comes with red tie.


Love the one on the left!!


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> I guess we can never have enough rodeos if H keeps coming out with more pretty combos.  These two arrived today just to keep my Monday blues away! Lol !!  The brown one on the left looks like Terre Batue to me, a little more copper like than Gold.  The Gold rodeo that I have seen on this thread comes with red tie.



Twinning on both Rodeos! [emoji119]
The brown Rodeo is Pain D’epice/Rose Pourpre/Blue de Malte. I hope I got it right.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Cross post from e*ay finds thread:
MM rodeo on h.com
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rodeo-mm-charm-H064930CABX/


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> Twinning on both Rodeos! [emoji119]
> The brown Rodeo is Pain D’epice/Rose Pourpre/Blue de Malte. I hope I got it right.


Thank you Renet for the color name.  It is a really pretty color.  I don't remember seeing this color in the past few years.  Is that seasonal?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Cross post from e*ay finds thread:
> MM rodeo on h.com
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rodeo-mm-charm-H064930CABX/


Gone already !!


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

Ready for Christmas!
Green and Reds with a RooRoo joining them


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thank you Renet for the color name.  It is a really pretty color.  I don't remember seeing this color in the past few years.  Is that seasonal?



You’re welcomed chkpfbeliever!  This is a pretty color.  I’m not sure if this color is seasonal though.  I’ve seen some B in this color when I searched online, mostly in croc/gator leather so I guessed this is not recent season color.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I seriously think my stable is full now! #roseazalèe


----------



## Cygne18

Israeli_Flava said:


> I seriously think my stable is full now! #roseazalèe


Yayy! You got her! LOVE!!


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> I seriously think my stable is full now! #roseazalèe



Congrat, dear IF! You’ve got her, in time for xmas!


----------



## hers4eva

Israeli_Flava said:


> I seriously think my stable is full now! #roseazalèe




Your rodeo is so lovely 

Beautiful picture .. are you using one or two twillies?


----------



## coloradolvr

Israeli_Flava said:


> I seriously think my stable is full now! #roseazalèe


Yay so glad you got it!  Looks perfect with your twilly!


----------



## Ball

My lovely SA surprised me with the all black rodeo PM when I went pick up a scarf.  She knows I like dark color items.  So sweet of her


----------



## leuleu

Ball said:


> My lovely SA surprised me with the all black rodeo PM when I went pick up a scarf.  She knows I like dark color items.  So sweet of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626127


Lucky girl ! Mine never arrived


----------



## Ball

leuleu said:


> Lucky girl ! Mine never arrived


Yeah, I definitely got lucky.  I actually never asked for it.  That's why I was so surprised when she offered it to me!


----------



## aless

I don’t think this has been posted before and unfortunately sold out already when I clicked, so can’t confirm... but it looks like the new vert criquet, no?


----------



## Amka

aless said:


> I don’t think this has been posted before and unfortunately sold out already when I clicked, so can’t confirm... but it looks like the new vert criquet, no?
> 
> View attachment 4628885


Yes it is. Here is the full info:


----------



## Daosabao

hers4eva said:


> Just was wondering what if ...
> 
> What is the care for the leather on Rodeo charms, if it gets a water droplet on it?
> Does water marks disappear?



Yes they do  don’t worry. I found out through ‘experience’ haha.


----------



## Chagall

Ball said:


> My lovely SA surprised me with the all black rodeo PM when I went pick up a scarf.  She knows I like dark color items.  So sweet of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626127


You are so lucky. The all black rodeo is extremely hard to get. Enjoy.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Current Stable situation... with the SO Pink, dare I say I think I'm done.


----------



## Chagall

Israeli_Flava said:


> Current Stable situation... with the SO Pink, dare I say I think I'm done.


What a beautiful picture of your lovely stable. Love the SO pink. Are you really done though lol.


----------



## Ball

Chagall said:


> You are so lucky. The all black rodeo is extremely hard to get. Enjoy.



Thank you . My SA is lovely.  I have only worked with her since May 2019 but she already got me many difficult to get items including two mini Lindy bags, a Constance 18, two B30, and a Kelly Pochette! She also offered me Kelly Danse and Kelly Ado which I didn't take.  I do spend with her no doubt on other non bag items like a few pair of shoes and boots, silk and cashmere scarves, fashion jewelries, and other non B/K/C bags but she definitely tried hard to get me what I want.  Fabulous SA I have.  Felt so lucky to have found her


----------



## Chagall

Ball said:


> Thank you . My SA is lovely.  I have only worked with her since May 2019 but she already got me many difficult to get items including two mini Lindy bags, a Constance 18, two B30, and a Kelly Pochette! She also offered me Kelly Danse and Kelly Ado which I didn't take.  I do spend with her no doubt on other non bag items like a few pair of shoes and boots, silk and cashmere scarves, fashion jewelries, and other non B/K/C bags but she definitely tried hard to get me what I want.  Fabulous SA I have.  Felt so lucky to have found her


She sounds wonderful. Certainly the SA makes all the difference. Enjoy your lovely collection.


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Current Stable situation... with the SO Pink, dare I say I think I'm done.



I love your collection, dear!  [emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> I love your collection, dear!  [emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590]


Thanks hun!! I'm very satisfied as every pony has a designated bag that it rides on =)
I thought my Pony love was dying down but they are just so irresistible! right?!


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks hun!! I'm very satisfied as every pony has a designated bag that it rides on =)
> I thought my Pony love was dying down but they are just so irresistible! right?!



Yes!!!  I now have 11 ponies unknowingly! [emoji38] They are just too irresistible!


----------



## Cocopopz

what is 


VickyC28 said:


> Ready for Christmas!
> Green and Reds with a RooRoo joining them


can i have name of the pink rodeo


----------



## acrowcounted

Cocopopz said:


> what is
> 
> can i have name of the pink rodeo


It’s the “rooroo” tiger charm.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> Yes!!!  I now have 11 ponies unknowingly! [emoji38] They are just too irresistible!


OMG I know.... I am now after the craie one


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG I know.... I am now after the craie one



I have a few on my wish list!  All-Pink, craie, sesame or any one that comes along.   My DH said I am too “ambitious”. Rodeo gallops fast, hard to catch one. Well, if one comes, I will be more than grateful. [emoji2956]


----------



## golconda

Seems this thread should really be an ode to the rodeo charm.


----------



## Possum

golconda said:


> Seems this thread should really be an ode to the rodeo charm.


It used to be in the Clubhouse but got moved to the General forum.


----------



## acrowcounted

Beautiful yellow gone in a flash!


----------



## Summerof89

Very surprised to find a pink horsey, but having second thoughts about the orange sac


----------



## Soblackcollect

Hermes experts! I hope it's ok to share youtube videos. Anyone know if there are more one colored rodeos? I luv the look

Edited: PT Link to be put in sig


----------



## acrowcounted

Soblackcollect said:


> Hermes experts! I hope it's ok to share youtube videos. Anyone know if there are more one colored rodeos? I luv the look


Solid colors so far are: cornaline (orange), blue zanzibar, Vert cypress, Rose Azalee, and noir.


----------



## Soblackcollect

acrowcounted said:


> Solid colors so far are: cornaline (orange), blue zanzibar, Vert cypress, Rose Azalee, and noir.


Thank youuu. Rose Azalee must be pretty!!!


----------



## skybluesky

I started out my H journey by not being into these, but my SA got me one in purple (anemone?) in the PM size.  Now I'm about to tell her to look for more.  It looks very cute on my B30.


----------



## LadyCupid

LadyCupid said:


> Tried my best at attempting to document all the rodeos that Hermes has produced so far. I still need help from fellow TPF members please if you could.
> 
> I have many rodeos with missing reference numbers and the seasons I have written down may be incorrect. So if anyone is kind enough to share the missing information with me so that I can complete this, I would appreciate it. Please let me know if I missed any rodeos, written down any wrong information etc.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Updating the chart.


----------



## LadyCupid

Rooroo Charm


----------



## papertiger

*Do we want to add the Rooroo charm to the title of this thread? Otherwise let's confine the Rodeo to this one and open a new one for Rooroo.*


----------



## Possum

papertiger said:


> *Do we want to add the Rooroo charm to the title of this thread? Otherwise let's confine the Rodeo to this one and open a new one for Rooroo.*


I think Rooroo belongs here.


----------



## acrowcounted

papertiger said:


> *Do we want to add the Rooroo charm to the title of this thread? Otherwise let's confine the Rodeo to this one and open a new one for Rooroo.*


I wouldn’t mind a rename to something like “Ode to the Rodeo and other stuffed charms”


----------



## papertiger

acrowcounted said:


> I wouldn’t mind a rename to something like “Ode to the Rodeo and other stuffed charms”



It'll just be something simple like that


----------



## mochiblure

So happy to have found this yesterday! Have been looking for a blue Rooroo tigress charm for a while now and was quite stunned to come across this black/blue variant looking back at me from the store's SLG display cabinet, they even had another in the back for me to choose from –


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LadyCupid said:


> Updating the chart.
> View attachment 4670801
> View attachment 4670802


I love the sesame rodeo combo! Just when I thought that I'm done with collecting..... This is another Calvi-like obsession.


----------



## LadyCupid

Saw this new rooroo color too. Unsure of which colors they are exactly.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadyCupid said:


> Saw this new rooroo color too. Unsure of which colors they are exactly.


looks like sesame/craie to me ...
so glad I'm not into rooroo.


----------



## ms_sivalley

SO rare


----------



## LadyCupid

*Updated 02/24/2020*

*Rodeo EU current price:*
PM  €348 (was €310, €326 )
MM €427 (was €370, €389)
GM €496 (was €430, €452)

*Rodeo USA current price:*
PM $455 (was $430)
MM $540 (was $510)
GM $630 (was $600)

*Rodeo UK current price:*
PM £350 (was £300)
MM £430 (was £325, £360, £415)
GM £500 (was £375, £415 , £480)

*Rodeo Canada current price:*
PM
MM
GM CA$820 (was CA$700)

*Rodeo Australia Price:*
PM AUD 660 (was AUD 585)
MM AUD 790 (was AUD 700)
GM


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LadyCupid said:


> *Updated 02/24/2020*
> 
> *Rodeo EU current price:*
> PM  €348 (was €310, €326 )
> MM €427 (was €370, €389)
> GM €496 (was €430, €452)
> 
> *Rodeo USA current price:*
> PM $455 (was $430)
> MM $540 (was $510)
> GM $630 (was $600)
> 
> *Rodeo UK current price:*
> PM £350 (was £300)
> MM £430 (was £325, £360, £415)
> GM £500 (was £375, £415 , £480)
> 
> *Rodeo Canada current price:*
> PM
> MM
> GM CA$820 (was CA$700)
> 
> *Rodeo Australia Price:*
> PM AUD 660 (was AUD 585)
> MM AUD 790 (was AUD 700)
> GM


Thanks for posting these prices!! Makes it handy than going to the other thread.


----------



## leuleu

LadyCupid said:


> *Updated 02/24/2020*
> 
> *Rodeo EU current price:*
> PM  €348 (was €310, €326 )
> MM €427 (was €370, €389)
> GM €496 (was €430, €452)
> 
> *Rodeo USA current price:*
> PM $455 (was $430)
> MM $540 (was $510)
> GM $630 (was $600)
> 
> *Rodeo UK current price:*
> PM £350 (was £300)
> MM £430 (was £325, £360, £415)
> GM £500 (was £375, £415 , £480)
> 
> *Rodeo Canada current price:*
> PM
> MM
> GM CA$820 (was CA$700)
> 
> *Rodeo Australia Price:*
> PM AUD 660 (was AUD 585)
> MM AUD 790 (was AUD 700)
> GM


One more price increase ? 
The prices are becoming crazy. I will pay for the all black, but after this one, no more.
Since my first Rodeo, the price increased by more than 30%.


----------



## cocomlle

LadyCupid said:


> *Updated 02/24/2020*
> 
> *Rodeo EU current price:*
> PM  €348 (was €310, €326 )
> MM €427 (was €370, €389)
> GM €496 (was €430, €452)
> 
> *Rodeo USA current price:*
> PM $455 (was $430)
> MM $540 (was $510)
> GM $630 (was $600)
> 
> *Rodeo UK current price:*
> PM £350 (was £300)
> MM £430 (was £325, £360, £415)
> GM £500 (was £375, £415 , £480)
> 
> *Rodeo Canada current price:*
> PM
> MM
> GM CA$820 (was CA$700)
> 
> *Rodeo Australia Price:*
> PM AUD 660 (was AUD 585)
> MM AUD 790 (was AUD 700)
> GM



This is great! Thank you for compiling this! 

If I may add and in case anyone is curious about rodeos with the horse hair, they are more than the all leather ones. They aren't as common (maybe they don't make them anymore/not as popular?), but would be around $100 more.


----------



## mochiblure

*Updated 02/26/2020*

*Rodeo EU current price:*
PM €348 (was €310, €326 )
MM €427 (was €370, €389)
GM €496 (was €430, €452)

*Rodeo USA current price:*
PM $455 (was $430)
MM $540 (was $510)
GM $630 (was $600)

*Rodeo UK current price:*
PM £350 (was £300)
MM £430 (was £325, £360, £415)
GM £500 (was £375, £415 , £480)

*Rodeo Canada current price:*
PM
MM
GM CA$820 (was CA$700)

*Rodeo Australia current price:*
PM AUD 660 (was AUD 585)
MM AUD 790 (was AUD 700)
GM

*Rodeo Singapore current price:*
PM SGD 720

*Rooroo Singapore current price:*
SGD 780


----------



## abg12

cocomlle said:


> This is great! Thank you for compiling this!
> 
> If I may add and in case anyone is curious about rodeos with the horse hair, they are more than the all leather ones. They aren't as common (maybe they don't make them anymore/not as popular?), but would be around $100 more.


I picked up a Rodeo with Naturel Sable last Thursday so they’re definitely still making them. And yes they’re about $100 more than the GM but I think it’s worth it because it means that the tail and mane will always stay up.


----------



## KH8

abg12 said:


> I picked up a Rodeo with Naturel Sable last Thursday so they’re definitely still making them. And yes they’re about $100 more than the GM but I think it’s worth it because it means that the tail and mane will always stay up.


Wow!!! May I know what s the colour combo!!! Haven’t seen one with natural sable in a while already!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

SO Black PM rodeo USA
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rodeo-pm-charm-H064929CAAJ/

A dozen available!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Just saw this but still too late. I added it to my cart and it says out of stock


----------



## Mirabelle88

Scored a MM Rodeo this Monday at Incheon airport, korea. Walked in and saw this baby. Must have been my lucky day


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

Quick question, I have bought all my rodeos from H stores / online websites but lately I’ve been hunting down the so pink (rose azalee) just don’t have luck with this one. I found one on a local reseller and will be meeting up to see it. Is there anything I should look out for specifically regarding authenticity? Any tips would help. TIA 
I feel like I’m getting a little desperate for this one that’s why going reseller route for the first time


----------



## Leo the Lion

Added this cutie this week!


----------



## Leo the Lion

VickyC28 said:


> Quick question, I have bought all my rodeos from H stores / online websites but lately I’ve been hunting down the so pink (rose azalee) just don’t have luck with this one. I found one on a local reseller and will be meeting up to see it. Is there anything I should look out for specifically regarding authenticity? Any tips would help. TIA
> I feel like I’m getting a little desperate for this one that’s why going reseller route for the first time


It is a very hard one to get but I got lucky this week. Don't give up! Did you get on the list at your store? My SA said that when one comes in, all the SAs want it for their clients. If the price is fair you could go ahead with a reseller.


----------



## skybluesky

It's pretty crazy how even the non-special edition rodeos get sold out so quickly!  My SA showed me several and now I kinda want the so-black and the all-pink one, too (so pink?).


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

Leo the Lion said:


> It is a very hard one to get but I got lucky this week. Don't give up! Did you get on the list at your store? My SA said that when one comes in, all the SAs want it for their clients. If the price is fair you could go ahead with a reseller.


Yes I did, but I am no VIP and also my SA said it she hasn’t seen it yet. That’s why I am considering reseller route for the first time for this beautiful piece 
Congrats on your score!


----------



## acrowcounted

VickyC28 said:


> Yes I did, but I am no VIP and also my SA said it she hasn’t seen it yet. That’s why I am considering reseller route for the first time for this beautiful piece
> Congrats on your score!


The SO black first resurfaced last year...fast forward to last week when several dozen in the smallest size were available from the hermes website. My guess is the wave for the SO pink ones hasn’t fully hit yet and is still coming. (And the SO pink one has been on hermes .com a handful at a time too.)


----------



## Leo the Lion

VickyC28 said:


> Yes I did, but I am no VIP and also my SA said it she hasn’t seen it yet. That’s why I am considering reseller route for the first time for this beautiful piece
> Congrats on your score!


My SA also said she hasn't seen very many either. I totally understand you wanting to go preloved. When I want something, I want it now lol. Please update us once you purchase one. You will really love it.


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

acrowcounted said:


> The SO black first resurfaced last year...fast forward to last week when several dozen in the smallest size were available from the hermes website. My guess is the wave for the SO pink ones hasn’t fully hit yet and is still coming. (And the SO pink one has been on hermes .com a handful at a time too.)





Leo the Lion said:


> My SA also said she hasn't seen very many either. I totally understand you wanting to go preloved. When I want something, I want it now lol. Please update us once you purchase one. You will really love it.



I think after this one I will need to slow down on the little cuties, but I also know I’m being impatient on this one that’s why going reseller route. It’s just so gorgeous I keep telling my hubby I NEED this one hahaha just like the rest. I’ve also seen it many times online but only to find it out of stock so we all know that heart pounding feeling .
Really want to complete this little SO collection


----------



## Leo the Lion

VickyC28 said:


> I think after this one I will need to slow down on the little cuties, but I also know I’m being impatient on this one that’s why going reseller route. It’s just so gorgeous I keep telling my hubby I NEED this one hahaha just like the rest. I’ve also seen it many times online but only to find it out of stock so we all know that heart pounding feeling .
> Really want to complete this little SO collection


Very cute collection! I totally understand and hope you get it soon!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Her first day out


----------



## lanit

Is the SO black still rare? My SA offered one and I’m not typically a charm person. But couldn’t resist all black.


----------



## acrowcounted

lanit said:


> Is the SO black still rare? My SA offered one and I’m not typically a charm person. But couldn’t resist all black.


I think with recent releases this past month, the SO black is on par with any other rodeo combination for supply at this point. Demand, however, is probably still highest.


----------



## little.bear

Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]


----------



## hers4eva

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]


why why whyyyyy???? H wants to keep my stable growing hahahaha So pretty and SOOOOOO shiny!


----------



## crazybag88

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]


I need this!!!


----------



## skybluesky

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]



Thank you so much for sharing!  I, too, now need this!


----------



## hokatie

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]


Beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## renet

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]



This is such a vibrant rouge! [emoji3590]
So special! Congrats!


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]


OMG and I thought I was just finished with my monotone collection 
Just picked up the pink one to fill the stable but guess it’s not complete yet.
Congrats on this score!


----------



## little.bear

Thanks all! I hope you all score this lucky one soon!


----------



## Hiraeth

So black joining my collection


----------



## hokatie

After waiting for a while but no news from my SA, I’ve recently bought this new rodeo from a reseller. Do you guys know what year was this rodeo made? Thank you!


----------



## Senbei

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]



 Okay I’m not feeling the SO pink but this is really really tempting.


----------



## Phiona88

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]



This guy is super cute!


----------



## LadyCupid

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]


Would you mind sharing the reference number please? Thank you.


----------



## leuleu

hokatie said:


> After waiting for a while but no news from my SA, I’ve recently bought this new rodeo from a reseller. Do you guys know what year was this rodeo made? Thank you!


I bought mine in 2016.


----------



## hokatie

leuleu said:


> I bought mine in 2016.


Thank you!


----------



## surfer

Ball said:


> Thank you . My SA is lovely.  I have only worked with her since May 2019 but she already got me many difficult to get items including two mini Lindy bags, a Constance 18, two B30, and a Kelly Pochette! She also offered me Kelly Danse and Kelly Ado which I didn't take.  I do spend with her no doubt on other non bag items like a few pair of shoes and boots, silk and cashmere scarves, fashion jewelries, and other non B/K/C bags but she definitely tried hard to get me what I want.  Fabulous SA I have.  Felt so lucky to have found her


Wow what country are you in if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Ball

surfer said:


> Wow what country are you in if you don’t mind me asking?



US


----------



## Ethengdurst

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]


 This is gorgeous!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hi,
May I ask what the one color MM Rodeo retail price is these days? Is the gorgeous new red rodeo for lipstick launch the same price?  Thanks!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi,
> May I ask what the one color MM Rodeo retail price is these days? Is the gorgeous new red rodeo for lipstick launch the same price?  Thanks!!


The current price of the MM rodeo is 540 USD. Single color rodeos are the same price as multicolor rodeos.


----------



## Hermes Zen

acrowcounted said:


> The current price of the MM rodeo is 540 USD. Single color rodeos are the same price as multicolor rodeos.


Thank you so much for the info!!!


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

Bon Jour. I have only purchased rodeos from resellers. However, how much do they go if purchased directly from an Hermes boutique in the United States? Particularly the PM, regular, not special edition? Merci.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

I just found my answer, an Hermès Rodeo PM goes for around $455 USD (may be slightly higher now in 2020).  That should be useful for those who also purchase these from reputable resellers. I, fortunately, got a really, really good deal as mine has imperfections on one side, but I think next time, I will try at the boutique once it reopens. They are not too costly at all and hopefully, stores will adequately carry a few.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> I just found my answer, an Hermès Rodeo PM goes for around $455 USD (may be slightly higher now in 2020).  That should be useful for those who also purchase these from reputable resellers. I, fortunately, got a really, really good deal as mine has imperfections on one side, but I think next time, I will try at the boutique once it reopens. They are not too costly at all and hopefully, stores will adequately carry a few.


It's still $455... no change in 2020 dear...


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's still $455... no change in 2020 dear...


Thank you!


----------



## Rebzzz

luzdetaiwan said:


> I saw one on French H.com today.
> View attachment 4605686
> 
> It’s gone at very short time.
> 
> It’s sad that I missed this one...
> View attachment 4605687


Hiii i have question. If let's say you caught the rodeo on the website. How do you ship it if you dont stay in europe? They dont allow to ship overseas right? Pls advice i tried to order rodeo but it wont allow me to ship to singapore. TIA!


----------



## Phiona88

Rebzzz said:


> Hiii i have question. If let's say you caught the rodeo on the website. How do you ship it if you dont stay in europe? They dont allow to ship overseas right? Pls advice i tried to order rodeo but it wont allow me to ship to singapore. TIA!



Hermés online sites don’t ship internationally. If you find something you like on the France website, you’ll need to ship the item to an address in France.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Recently received the vert criquet pm rodeo before my boutique closed down. Didn’t realize I had 13 already. Wanted to brighten my gloomy day with these cuties.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4694645
> 
> Recently received the vert criquet pm rodeo before my boutique closed down. Didn’t realize I had 13 already. Wanted to brighten my gloomy day with these cuties.


LOVE your Rodeo collection!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Hermes Zen said:


> LOVE your Rodeo collection!!


Thanks hun!


----------



## Possum

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4694645
> 
> Recently received the vert criquet pm rodeo before my boutique closed down. Didn’t realize I had 13 already. Wanted to brighten my gloomy day with these cuties.


Beautiful collection!! Thankyou for sharing


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Rebzzz said:


> Hiii i have question. If let's say you caught the rodeo on the website. How do you ship it if you dont stay in europe? They dont allow to ship overseas right? Pls advice i tried to order rodeo but it wont allow me to ship to singapore. TIA!


Hi Rebzzz, 
Some shipping companies have warehouses globally and provide a service that you can make an online order like in the US, Europe and ship to the address of their local warehouses. After they receive your parcels, they will ship to your places. I’m not sure if you read Chinese or not. If you do, you could google 國際代運/集貨. If you want to know more, you could PM me. I actually wrote an article about this on my blog, in Chinese though. Hope this helps.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Loving my Rose Azalee! Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## Orchidlady

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my Rose Azalee! Stay safe everyone!!


Omg this is my fave!!! 

My small and humble collection


----------



## Leo the Lion

Orchidlady said:


> Omg this is my fave!!!
> 
> My small and humble collection


Thank you!! Yours are gorgeous!!! Twins on the So black! I'm obsessed with these cuties now!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my Rose Azalee! Stay safe everyone!!


Definitely stalking for this one next!


----------



## Rebzzz

luzdetaiwan said:


> Hi Rebzzz,
> Some shipping companies have warehouses globally and provide a service that you can make an online order like in the US, Europe and ship to the address of their local warehouses. After they receive your parcels, they will ship to your places. I’m not sure if you read Chinese or not. If you do, you could google 國際代運/集貨. If you want to know more, you could PM me. I actually wrote an article about this on my blog, in Chinese though. Hope this helps.


Thankyou! This is really helpful❤️


----------



## pinaytisay

My rodeos


----------



## aless

pinaytisay said:


> My rodeos



Oh my, what a lovely collection!


----------



## Hermes Zen

My first one color pink rodeo! My friend from California found a MM Rose Azalee Rodeo for me. And now it’s FINALLY out of my husband’s package quarantine! Yeah!! I’m so happy to add it to my collection. I have mostly MM’s but want to find more pm’s.


----------



## Frivole88

hi everyone, which rodeo size do you think is better for a B30?  PM or MM? tia.


----------



## Hermes Zen

kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, which rodeo size do you think is better for a B30?  PM or MM? tia.


I have a B35 and use a MM. I have actually used MM's on my B25's.  I don't mind the rodeo being big.  I see more PM's used than MM's.  I'll try to find photos to post soon.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hermes Zen said:


> I have a B35 and use a MM. I have actually used MM's on my B25's.  I don't mind the rodeo being big.  I see more PM's used than MM's.  I'll try to find photos to post soon.


Here’s a photo. This may help you decide. The etoupe is my 35. If you don’t like what you see, than I would go to a PM. Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the photos, you got beautiful collection.
i especially like it on your 35. 



Hermes Zen said:


> Here’s a photo. This may help you decide. The etoupe is my 35. If you don’t like what you see, than I would go to a PM. Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, which rodeo size do you think is better for a B30?  PM or MM? tia.


I have tried to use MM on my bags (30,25,28) in the past and in the end .. always sold. Just too big for my taste. I only use pm.


----------



## Hermes Zen

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the photos, you got beautiful collection.
> i especially like it on your 35.


Thank you!!


----------



## Phiona88

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have tried to use MM on my bags (30,25,28) in the past and in the end .. always sold. Just too big for my taste. I only use pm.



Same here... PM only


----------



## renet

kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, which rodeo size do you think is better for a B30?  PM or MM? tia.



I only go for PM.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Same here only pm


----------



## renet

Finally this reached my stable today safely! [emoji8]


----------



## renet

My whole PM collection thus far.  Are they complete?  Who knows!  They are just too addictive! [emoji7]


----------



## mcpro

renet said:


> My whole PM collection thus far.  Are they complete?  Who knows!  They are just too addictive! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4701440



 what a collection !!! wait... its not complete yet, you need the all pink !!! and its complete


----------



## renet

mcpro said:


> what a collection !!! wait... its not complete yet, you need the all pink !!! and its complete



Lolol...yes! The all pink rodeo! This may be a challenge to get hold of knowing how many ladies love it!  However, I will still ask or stalk the website if that’s available whenever I could.


----------



## ElsaG

Any pics of B35 with MM and GM rodeo for comparison??? thank you!


----------



## JY1217

renet said:


> My whole PM collection thus far.  Are they complete?  Who knows!  They are just too addictive! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4701440


Amazing collection! I spotted one with 2 faces there


----------



## JY1217

Anyone knows what kind of color will the new rodeo collection have?
I want to add some ponies again but I'm waiting forever for some new and exciting colors!


----------



## renet

JY1217 said:


> Amazing collection! I spotted one with 2 faces there



Thank you, JY! Good eye! 



JY1217 said:


> Anyone knows what kind of color will the new rodeo collection have?
> I want to add some ponies again but I'm waiting forever for some new and exciting colors!


I love to add the all pink and/or cricket color. [emoji172][emoji7]


----------



## Hillychristie

JY1217 said:


> Anyone knows what kind of color will the new rodeo collection have?
> I want to add some ponies again but I'm waiting forever for some new and exciting colors!


DH was offered these (all PM) in early Feb but I didn't take any...kinda regret not taking the pink one now.
Based on what I can recall, DH rattled over the hp:
From top left: Anemone, navy and rose dete


----------



## Summerof89

Hillychristie said:


> DH was offered these (all PM) in early Feb but I didn't take any...kinda regret not taking the pink one now.
> Based on what I can recall, DH rattled over the hp:
> From top left: Anemone, navy and rose dete


I was offered the pink and i couldn't grab it and run fast enough


----------



## LittleClady

kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, which rodeo size do you think is better for a B30?  PM or MM? tia.



Personally I think MM size works the best on B30. PM size is too tiny on B30.
As for B25, both pm and mm size work but i would prefer pm in this case.
So I think any bag size larger than 30 should go for MM instead of PM.


----------



## Hillychristie

Summerof89 said:


> I was offered the pink and i couldn't grab it and run fast enough


Good for you


----------



## Summerof89

LittleClady said:


> Personally I think MM size works the best on B30. PM size is too tiny on B30.
> As for B25, both pm and mm size work but i would prefer pm in this case.
> So I think any bag size larger than 30 should go for MM instead of PM.


I like MM on 30 too =) pm seems a little dainty for B30


----------



## Aelfaerie

Just quickly sharing my little collection. I named the MM ones Inky, Pinky, Blinky, and Clyde.

Also happy to have a So Black and a bicolor PM.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Wow. Simply wow. What a fabulous collection. Your stable is amazing, Aelfaerie!


----------



## Bagsforcady

Hi everyone, do you think this MM size rodeo is too big on the evelyne TPM? Tia.


----------



## Otis31

Bagsforcady said:


> Hi everyone, do you think this MM size rodeo is too big on the evelyne TPM? Tia.


Cute charm, but it overwhelms the bag. I have the same TPM and find that even a Twilly gets in the way at times.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Bagsforcady said:


> Hi everyone, do you think this MM size rodeo is too big on the evelyne TPM? Tia.



What do YOU think? Do you like it? Then everyone else can go and take a hike


----------



## JY1217

Depends on your style I personally put my MM and even GM on my tpm. My GM is even bigger that my bag lol and I find it kind of surreal but cute. I do mine in this way (this is my MM rodeo) :


That's with the GM, it's humongous it almost looks like I hang a toy on it but I love it :


----------



## Bagsforcady

JY1217 said:


> Depends on your style I personally put my MM and even GM on my tpm. My GM is even bigger that my bag lol and I find it kind of surreal but cute. I do mine in this way (this is my MM rodeo) :
> View attachment 4738332
> 
> That's with the GM, it's humongous it almost looks like I hang a toy on it but I love it :
> View attachment 4738338


I absolutely love how you style your TPM. The so black rodeo is next on my wishlist, they are so hard to come across tho


----------



## Love Of My Life

MaryAndDogs said:


> What do YOU think? Do you like it? Then everyone else can go and take a hike



+1... agree wholeheartedly... what you think should only matter as you will likely get a cross section
 of  opinions.. good bad & indifferent


----------



## Bagsforcady

MaryAndDogs said:


> What do YOU think? Do you like it? Then everyone else can go and take a hike


I think it’s kinda cute


----------



## JY1217

Bagsforcady said:


> I absolutely love how you style your TPM. The so black rodeo is next on my wishlist, they are so hard to come across tho


1


Bagsforcady said:


> I think it’s kinda cute


There you go! As long as you like it that matters.
The so blacks are not so hard to get now since they appear on website sometimes. I got my so black GM, mm and vert cypress GM all on the H website. You will get it!!


----------



## Bagsforcady

JY1217 said:


> 1
> 
> There you go! As long as you like it that matters.
> The so blacks are not so hard to get now since they appear on website sometimes. I got my so black GM, mm and vert cypress GM all on the H website. You will get it!!


Thank you so much. Appreciated for the info! I'll try my luck on the website


----------



## JY1217

Just heard a rumor from a friend that rodeo will get a touch version? Currently SA can't confirm it and they don't know anything about it. 
But if that's true, would you be buying it? I believe the price will higher.


----------



## little.bear

JY1217 said:


> Just heard a rumor from a friend that rodeo will get a touch version? Currently SA can't confirm it and they don't know anything about it.
> But if that's true, would you be buying it? I believe the price will higher.



This is true. My SM mentioned it. No idea what colours or price though. I’m not sure if I’ll like it either so we will wait and see.


----------



## JY1217

little.bear said:


> This is true. My SM mentioned it. No idea what colours or price though. I’m not sure if I’ll like it either so we will wait and see.


Wonderful news. I think the touch part would be like the saddle and the string probably.. As for the price I assume it would be around 700€ depends on the leather. I think lizard would be very cool..


----------



## Summerof89

Should I let one go? If so which to keep and which to go?


----------



## mcpro

Summerof89 said:


> Should I let one go? If so which to keep and which to go?



keep both !!!


----------



## Champie

little.bear said:


> View attachment 4683602
> 
> 
> Hermes has released another one colour rodeo called Rubis. It’s a special edition released for their lipstick launch and my SA offered one to me so I’m very lucky! I guess the chase for rodeo isn’t over if they keep releasing new one colour tones! [emoji23]



Anyone else been offered this special Rubis rodeo recently?
I am trying trying to hunt one down.
Or were they only offered during lipstick launch?


----------



## little.bear

Champie said:


> Anyone else been offered this special Rubis rodeo recently?
> I am trying trying to hunt one down.
> Or were they only offered during lipstick launch?



Pretty sure it’s started to trickle into the stores now although it originated from the lipstick launch. I saw someone getting it from Hongkong recently.


----------



## happypei

Would like to share my new Rubis horse baby


----------



## Hermes_lover18

LadyCupid said:


> Updating the chart.
> View attachment 4670801
> View attachment 4670802


So so helpful! Thank you for putting this together! I’ve only started collecting the past year. Is there any updates to this chart? Any other new colors?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

happypei said:


> Would like to share my new Rubis horse baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754772


Oh my !! Just when I thought that I'm done with rodeo collection.


----------



## elle woods

Was never a Rodeo, or a bag charm person but when my SA surprised me with this, I was a goner


----------



## happypei

elle woods said:


> Was never a Rodeo, or a bag charm person but when my SA surprised me with this, I was a goner
> View attachment 4757288



Congratulations   May I know this rodeo colour name ? It’s such a beauty


----------



## elle woods

happypei said:


> Congratulations   May I know this rodeo colour name ? It’s such a beauty


Thank you! It is rose azalee


----------



## Daosabao

Summerof89 said:


> Should I let one go? If so which to keep and which to go?



Keep both! They are both very pretty and not easy to come by! Each has its own charm.


----------



## Cocopopz

happypei said:


> Would like to share my new Rubis horse baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754772


can i please have the code for this?


----------



## happypei

Cocopopz said:


> can i please have the code for this?


 

H064929CACA CA Rubis/rubis/rubis

Hope this useful. Thanks


----------



## KelticKelpie

Hello everyone, I’m a new member and love everything about Hermes and these irresistible rodeo charms. I hope it’s okay to share my most recently acquired piece which arrived today from the boutique in London, UK. I have named him Pierre, in honour of his French ancestry  and I love the contrast on my Birkin 25. I hope you like him too!
Looking forward to future conversations with you all and sharing our passions for these cuties


----------



## Senbei

KelticKelpie said:


> Hello everyone, I’m a new member and love everything about Hermes and these irresistible rodeo charms. I hope it’s okay to share my most recently acquired piece which arrived today from the boutique in London, UK. I have named him Pierre, in honour of his French ancestry  and I love the contrast on my Birkin 25. I hope you like him too!
> Looking forward to future conversations with you all and sharing our passions for these cuties



Welcome to tpF and the slippery slope of Rodeo charms! Pierre looks great with your B!


----------



## crisbac

KelticKelpie said:


> Hello everyone, I’m a new member and love everything about Hermes and these irresistible rodeo charms. I hope it’s okay to share my most recently acquired piece which arrived today from the boutique in London, UK. I have named him Pierre, in honour of his French ancestry  and I love the contrast on my Birkin 25. I hope you like him too!
> Looking forward to future conversations with you all and sharing our passions for these cuties
> 
> View attachment 4775868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775880


Dear @KelticKelpie, welcome to tPF! Pierre is gorgeous!  Perfect with your Birkin! Enjoy!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Just got my newest rodeo delivered. I air it out under the sun for a little while. It’s so cute!


----------



## aisham

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4779918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my newest rodeo delivered. I air it out under the sun for a little while. It’s so cute!


  Mine arrived today too


----------



## Ethengdurst

aisham said:


> Mine arrived today too


Congrats to us!


----------



## Helllooo

.


----------



## the_comfortista

I never realized how frustrating it would be to try purchasing a rodeo of the Hermès website. Even when one looks like it’s available, it’s shown as out of stock when I put it in the cart.


----------



## HeartHermes

the_comfortista said:


> I never realized how frustrating it would be to try purchasing a rodeo of the Hermès website. Even when one looks like it’s available, it’s shown as out of stock when I put it in the cart.


I've noticed the same. I think a lot of people stalk the site looking for them so they sell out immediately, but then it takes the Hermes website FOREVER to clear the item off the page. I've seen them remain on the website for a full day (even though they weren't available any longer) before they finally cleared off by the next morning.


----------



## Classy Collector

What are everyone’s thoughts on hanging an Hermes rodeo on non-Hermes designer bag?

Yay or nay?


----------



## Lingdang

Got my Azalea all pink one. Hunting the Rose Mexico one next.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Classy Collector said:


> What are everyone’s thoughts on hanging an Hermes rodeo on non-Hermes designer bag?
> 
> Yay or nay?


I do it all the time. I don’t have enough H bags to hang them all, and I have other bags I could match them with. I even hang one on my baby tote bag. I don’t always use my H bags, but I like looking at my rodeos. I even hang one in my car!


----------



## KelticKelpie

For all my friends in the UK or Europe, these rodeos are available right now on the UK website including the SO Black link below



			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/search/?s=Rodeo#positionsku=H064929CAAJ||


----------



## the_comfortista

Just added the so pink to my stable!


----------



## the_comfortista

Classy Collector said:


> What are everyone’s thoughts on hanging an Hermes rodeo on non-Hermes designer bag?
> 
> Yay or nay?



I just did that for that first time today, actually. Blue Zanzibar rodeo pm on my LV mini sac HL.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

KelticKelpie said:


> Hello everyone, I’m a new member and love everything about Hermes and these irresistible rodeo charms. I hope it’s okay to share my most recently acquired piece which arrived today from the boutique in London, UK. I have named him Pierre, in honour of his French ancestry  and I love the contrast on my Birkin 25. I hope you like him too!
> Looking forward to future conversations with you all and sharing our passions for these cuties
> 
> View attachment 4775868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775880


Twinnzies on this cutie!!! Such a great neutral!!!


----------



## Classy Collector

the_comfortista said:


> I just did that for that first time today, actually. Blue Zanzibar rodeo pm on my LV mini sac HL.
> 
> View attachment 4795615



Very cute!!


----------



## Ball

the_comfortista said:


> Just added the so pink to my stable!
> View attachment 4795588


So cute!!  I wonder how many single color rodeos are out there.  So far I have seen black, rubis, some type of dark green, Blue Zanzibar, and Rose Azalee


----------



## hers4eva

Both are so cute together




the_comfortista said:


> I just did that for that first time today, actually. Blue Zanzibar rodeo pm on my LV mini sac HL.
> 
> View attachment 4795615


----------



## cocomlle

Ball said:


> So cute!!  I wonder how many single color rodeos are out there.  So far I have seen black, rubis, some type of dark green, Blue Zanzibar, and Rose Azalee



From what I can recall, it started w/ Vert Cyprès, Bleu Zanzibar, Cornaline...then Black (although I believe they did the So Black before to coincide w/ So Black bags around 2010/11), Rose Azalee, Rubis and Rose Mexico. Others, please chime in if I missed any colors. I'd kill if H did Rose Sakura!


----------



## gracie05

I think this is a new rodeo colorway?


----------



## the_comfortista

gracie05 said:


> I think this is a new rodeo colorway?
> View attachment 4795803



I’m usually not a fan of multicolor rodeos, but this one’s beautiful!


----------



## Ball

cocomlle said:


> From what I can recall, it started w/ Vert Cyprès, Bleu Zanzibar, Cornaline...then Black (although I believe they did the So Black before to coincide w/ So Black bags around 2010/11), Rose Azalee, Rubis and Rose Mexico. Others, please chime in if I missed any colors. I'd kill if H did Rose Sakura!


Thank you!  I hope I can still get a Vert Cyprés as I love green!  I saw one appearing on the US H.com website a couple of days again and of course it's not available anymore when you click on the link ......


----------



## elle woods

Ball said:


> So cute!!  I wonder how many single color rodeos are out there.  So far I have seen black, rubis, some type of dark green, Blue Zanzibar, and Rose Azalee


I saw someone on a FB group get the rodeo from the upcoming So Pink line (Rose Mexico) from FSH. It looks very similar to rubis although that could be the lighting


----------



## cocomlle

Ball said:


> Thank you!  I hope I can still get a Vert Cyprés as I love green!  I saw one appearing on the US H.com website a couple of days again and of course it's not available anymore when you click on the link ......



Keep at it! Persistence (and a fair amount of luck) is key! There was a BdG Love twilly in a very specific cw that I missed out on. It randomly popped up online almost a year later from when they first came out and I just happened to be stalking H.com at the exact right time.


----------



## Ball

cocomlle said:


> Keep at it! Persistence (and a fair amount of luck) is key! There was a BdG Love twilly in a very specific cw that I missed out on. It randomly popped up online almost a year later from when they first came out and I just happened to be stalking H.com at the exact right time.


Good for you!!


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> From what I can recall, it started w/ Vert Cyprès, Bleu Zanzibar, Cornaline...then Black (although I believe they did the So Black before to coincide w/ So Black bags around 2010/11), Rose Azalee, Rubis and Rose Mexico. Others, please chime in if I missed any colors. I'd kill if H did Rose Sakura!


I honestly have not bought a single pony since July 2019.  And since my pony enabler appears, I got a Rose Azalee one.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> I honestly have not bought a single pony since July 2019.  And since my pony enabler appears, I got a Rose Azalee one.
> View attachment 4795949
> 
> View attachment 4795950



Who me?  Love the Rose Azalee and puppers sniff test! Was this close to getting the same pony, but it was in chubby size (MM). I actually rehomed 2/3 MM (kept the horsehair one which is the horse that started this whole beanie baby obsession). So, update of my stable...


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Who me?  Love the Rose Azalee and puppers sniff test! Was this close to getting the same pony, but it was in chubby size (MM). I actually rehomed 2/3 MM (kept the horsehair one which is the horse that started this whole beanie baby obsession). So, update of my stable...
> 
> View attachment 4795968


My retired SA was trying to get me addicted to the chubby ponies too.  I told her that it would be too dangerous.  When I was lining the ponies up for the group shot, I understand why I became addicted in the first place.  They are just so soft and nice to touch.
I love you chubby pony with the real horsehair.


----------



## KelticKelpie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Twinnzies on this cutie!!! Such a great neutral!!!
> 
> View attachment 4795620


Aw this is gorgeous, so classy!


----------



## Ball

I didn't even know they have rodeos with real horse hair? Wow!  Are they making those anymore?


----------



## Ball

meowlett said:


> I honestly have not bought a single pony since July 2019.  And since my pony enabler appears, I got a Rose Azalee one.
> View attachment 4795949
> 
> View attachment 4795950


No wonder why you are not buying them anymore.  You have everything already . Beautiful collection!

I am a newbie to the H game and have since started buying from the store last May.  Before than I have got second hand Hermes bags only as I was a bit itimiated by the H game.  After embarking on the journey, it wasn't that bad.  I am wondering though if getting rodeos is considered building up your buying history or it is actually more of a favor your SA gives you because rodeos are so in demand too?


----------



## meowlett

Ball said:


> No wonder why you are not buying them anymore.  You have everything already . Beautiful collection!
> 
> I am a newbie to the H game and have since started buying from the store last May.  Before than I have got second hand Hermes bags only as I was a bit itimiated by the H game.  After embarking on the journey, it wasn't that bad.  I am wondering though if getting rodeos is considered building up your buying history or it is actually more of a favor your SA gives you because rodeos are so in demand too?


Thank you.  It was more of a favor from my SAs for sure.  I don't think buying rodeos alone will help with the profile.  A chair or two will do a lot more wonder than these ponies.


----------



## cocomlle

Ball said:


> I didn't even know they have rodeos with real horse hair? Wow!  Are they making those anymore?



The horsehair rodeos are definitely less common than the all leather ones. I think they pop up mostly in random boutiques (got mine in Hawaii almost 3 years ago) every once in a while. I think I saw one available online in the past couple years. Also, they are a bit more expensive ~$120 more than all leather version.



Ball said:


> No wonder why you are not buying them anymore.  You have everything already . Beautiful collection!
> 
> I am a newbie to the H game and have since started buying from the store last May.  Before than I have got second hand Hermes bags only as I was a bit itimiated by the H game.  After embarking on the journey, it wasn't that bad.  I am wondering though if getting rodeos is considered building up your buying history or it is actually more of a favor your SA gives you because rodeos are so in demand too?



I'm glad you embarked on the H slippery slope. It's not bad at all, just dangerous. And we are here to support, encourage and enable you!  Rodeos are evil though. Only get them if you really like them. I can't speak to if they would help with your spend/profile, but they are hard to get in-store and SAs probably save them for their favored clients like @meowlett. My SA told me to freely get rodeos online or other stores whenever I see them because she rarely got them in. Happy pony hunting!


----------



## Ball

cocomlle said:


> The horsehair rodeos are definitely less common than the all leather ones. I think they pop up mostly in random boutiques (got mine in Hawaii almost 3 years ago) every once in a while. I think I saw one available online in the past couple years. Also, they are a bit more expensive ~$120 more than all leather version.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you embarked on the H slippery slope. It's not bad at all, just dangerous. And we are here to support, encourage and enable you!  Rodeos are evil though. Only get them if you really like them. I can't speak to if they would help with your spend/profile, but they are hard to get in-store and SAs probably save them for their favored clients like @meowlett. My SA told me to freely get rodeos online or other stores whenever I see them because she rarely got them in. Happy pony hunting!


Thank you for the support . I have only got two rodeo PMs so far, a so black and a mixed color one.  When my SA showed me the so black one, she was very excited and said "she has a surprise for me" so I guess it must be hard to get.  She was supposed to get me an all pink one, but then she told me when I was in the store that another SA took it by mistake and sold it.  She was going to get me another one but then she had to go on maternity leave before it came.  Now I am waiting for her to get back to get me more rodeos.  I like the single color ones and plan to collect more colors


----------



## Mariambagaholic

any rodeo color suggestions that would work for my bags in etoupe, gold and blue nuit


----------



## Jolly Wolf

meowlett said:


> I honestly have not bought a single pony since July 2019.  And since my pony enabler appears, I got a Rose Azalee one.
> View attachment 4795949
> 
> View attachment 4795950





cocomlle said:


> Who me?  Love the Rose Azalee and puppers sniff test! Was this close to getting the same pony, but it was in chubby size (MM). I actually rehomed 2/3 MM (kept the horsehair one which is the horse that started this whole beanie baby obsession). So, update of my stable...
> 
> View attachment 4795968


Wow, you have an amazing collection!!!
I'm a newbie, just got my first one and I already love it! It's GM size:


----------



## Kitsune711

I have a chance to get a Rubis/Rubis/Rubis Rodeo charm from my SA. I really like it but I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger or not only because I'm not big into the solid color Rodeos but...it's a beautiful color...I'm torn...and I can pick it up tomorrow...oh man. The struggle is real. I love the Hermès Lipsticks and I heard this was launched to commemorate the Lipsticks so I feel like I need this because of my love for Rodeos and lipstick collecting.


----------



## mcpro

Kitsune711 said:


> I have a chance to get a Rubis/Rubis/Rubis Rodeo charm from my SA. I really like it but I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger or not only because I'm not big into the solid color Rodeos but...it's a beautiful color...I'm torn...and I can pick it up tomorrow...oh man. The struggle is real. I love the Hermès Lipsticks and I heard this was launched to commemorate the Lipsticks so I feel like I need this because of my love for Rodeos and lipstick collecting.


it's a beautiful color!!


----------



## Ball

Kitsune711 said:


> I have a chance to get a Rubis/Rubis/Rubis Rodeo charm from my SA. I really like it but I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger or not only because I'm not big into the solid color Rodeos but...it's a beautiful color...I'm torn...and I can pick it up tomorrow...oh man. The struggle is real. I love the Hermès Lipsticks and I heard this was launched to commemorate the Lipsticks so I feel like I need this because of my love for Rodeos and lipstick collecting.


I will definitely get it. Waiting for my SA to be back in the boutique in a few weeks and I will be asking for all the solid color rodeo she can get her hands on for me (I only have the so black one that is single colored)


----------



## pixiesparkle

Kitsune711 said:


> I have a chance to get a Rubis/Rubis/Rubis Rodeo charm from my SA. I really like it but I'm not sure if I should pull the trigger or not only because I'm not big into the solid color Rodeos but...it's a beautiful color...I'm torn...and I can pick it up tomorrow...oh man. The struggle is real. I love the Hermès Lipsticks and I heard this was launched to commemorate the Lipsticks so I feel like I need this because of my love for Rodeos and lipstick collecting.


Definitely get it! Mine arrived recently and I love it, really a gorgeous red ♥️


----------



## Kitsune711

mcpro said:


> it's a beautiful color!!


I love the name too, RUBY. My birthstone is Ruby haha



Ball said:


> I will definitely get it. Waiting for my SA to be back in the boutique in a few weeks and I will be asking for all the solid color rodeo she can get her hands on for me (I only have the so black one that is single colored)


Haha now you're making me want it even more omg.



pixiesparkle said:


> Definitely get it! Mine arrived recently and I love it, really a gorgeous red ♥


That's a beuatiful accessory on your already gorgeous bag!

I know it's probably wrong, but the Limited Edition (I think I read that somewhere on here although I could be mistaken) aspect is kinda whats drawing me too. Who doesn't want a rare horse in their stable right?  Then again, all Rodeo's are special and rare!

I originally wanted a Rodeo that's pale with red-eyes because there's something so terrifyingly striking about that color combination! HOWEVER, a blood red Rodeo will fill that role very nicely. Plus too, I'm most definitely not going to stop at two Rodeos hahaha
I already contacted my SA and they said they had it aside for me so I'm pretty happy...I'm doing it everyone. I'm diving in and adding a new horse to my stable! When I go pick it up it, I'll show it off!!! Whooo! Thanks for the push everyone!


----------



## Prada Prince

I’m so in love with the Rooroos! As a cat lover, I’m glad I can add a feline member to my equine Rodeo and Paddock family!
I was debating between three choices but I went with this adorable fella in pain d’epice, bleu de Malte and rose azalee...


----------



## Kitsune711

I asked my SA about Rooroo. Are they rarer than a Rodeo to find? This is my first Rodeo that my SA was able to get for me. I'd like to get a Rooroo one day.


----------



## acrowcounted

Kitsune711 said:


> I asked my SA about Rooroo. Are they rarer than a Rodeo to find? This is my first Rodeo that my SA was able to get for me. I'd like to get a Rooroo one day.


Yes, the Rooroo seems to come in batches. There was a batch last year and it seems like another batch has recently been produced. Nows the time to ask for sure! Good luck.


----------



## Prada Prince

Kitsune711 said:


> I asked my SA about Rooroo. Are they rarer than a Rodeo to find? This is my first Rodeo that my SA was able to get for me. I'd like to get a Rooroo one day.



Yeah they definitely come in batches I think. They had probably 6-8 in stock in Harrods when I got mine. I asked to see five of them, and I got a pic of three of them here.

Pain d’epice, bleu de Malte, rose Azalee

Noir, bleu de Malte

Sesame, craie



Off the top of my head, the others included - 
Noir, bleu de Malte, bleu de Malte (stripes and strap) 
Feu, rose azalee 
Lime, bleu Celeste (I think!) 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tlamdang08

Just add Rubis to my ”Rodeo gang” *  *


----------



## Ball

tlamdang08 said:


> Just add Rubis to my ”Rodeo gang” **
> 
> View attachment 4811611


You have two of the same size So Black?  I got two as well but am thinking of parting with one as I want to collect other colors


----------



## tlamdang08

Ball said:


> You have two of the same size So Black?  I got two as well but am thinking of parting with one as I want to collect other colors


We will have a pair for every color we have (but not the same time). One belongs to me, one belongs to my DH. I can’t part them


----------



## Kitsune711

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to keep your Rodeo looking good? My old one from about a year or two ago is looking a bit...rough (creases on seems and face and legs and a little discoloration on the strap). I think I might've been too hard on them. I got a new one the other day but I'm afraid now after I realized how worn out my old rodeo looks.


----------



## Ball

tlamdang08 said:


> We will have a pair for every color we have (but not the same time). One belongs to me, one belongs to my DH. I can’t part them


I see!


----------



## romily

Proud to present my first pony. Rose Mexico, thanks to my awesome SA.  I think I’m going to start collecting the monochrome PM rodeos...


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl




----------



## acrowcounted

Just a tease actually.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

I was able to get two of them! The gold with contrasting stitching and all black (noir). They were sold extremely fast! I was hoping some from the Purseforum would be able to snag one or two.


----------



## acrowcounted

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> I was able to get two of them! The gold with contrasting stitching and all black (noir). They were sold extremely fast! I was hoping some from the Purseforum would be able to snag one or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817006
> View attachment 4817005


Wow congrats! Must have been another case on listing with only one of each available.


----------



## excalibur

Congrats!! What time were all these available?


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

excalibur said:


> Congrats!! What time were all these available?


Around 1 PM EST they just all appeared. But, they seem to still be updating inventory throughout this evening as I see some other color combinations still being offered. I wonder if they are about to have new color combinations to premiere this Fall, hence this very rare sale online...hmm...


----------



## excalibur

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Around 1 PM EST they just all appeared. But, they seem to still be updating inventory throughout this evening as I see some other color combinations still being offered. I wonder if they are about to have new color combinations to premiere this Fall, hence this very rare sale online...hmm...



I logged in around 120pm no wonder they are all gone lol. Saw vert cypress (last season) reappearing.


----------



## Otis31

Sadly I was too slow to get one.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

Keep checking back! I have noticed a few for sale each week. However, today was just ridiculous with the number offered.


----------



## sakuraboo

Yipppeee!!! My turn!!


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

Yay you! So happy for you! You chose some beautiful colors!  Do share pics once they arrive! 







sakuraboo said:


> Yipppeee!!! My turn!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817393


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

romily said:


> Proud to present my first pony. Rose Mexico, thanks to my awesome SA.  I think I’m going to start collecting the monochrome PM rodeos...
> 
> View attachment 4813885


I am in LOVE with Rose Mexico. I hope to have Rose Mexico to become my next color in my ever-growing herd of rodeos!


----------



## One_s2

It was my first time visiting with an appointment at my local store and I was offered these two beauties. I knew the mono color rodeos are rare but didn't know this Rubis color is special edition for lipstick launch. I feel super lucky! This is my first rodeo and first in store purchased bag. Thanks to all of you for the additional info about the rubis color. It makes me appreciate it even more.


----------



## nzilbz98

Hi guys. I'm going to the Hermes Rodeo store next week for the first time. I don't have any purchase history but would ultimately like to purchase a birkin one day. I have a wishlist and was wondering if you have any tips that I can use when I'm there. I'm familiar with the Hermes brand but also wanted to know how hard it is to score a rodeo bag charm. TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

This thread discusses that particular store (but hasn’t been updated recently). https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-south-coast-plaza-or-san-diego.632245/page-6

As far as a rodeo charm, if they have any in stock, they should sell them to you if requested. Check out the ‘Maintaining a Relationship‘ thread for more insight. Good luck!


----------



## nzilbz98

acrowcounted said:


> This thread discusses that particular store (but hasn’t been updated recently). https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-south-coast-plaza-or-san-diego.632245/page-6
> 
> As far as a rodeo charm, if they have any in stock, they should sell them to you if requested. Check out the ‘Maintaining a Relationship‘ thread for more insight. Good luck!


thank you! super excited to go


----------



## Phiona88

My SA said this guy is extra special coz of its contrast stitching. I agreed and it came home with me.


----------



## MayMay22

Does anybody know the colour of this green rodeo? It was sold out when I tried to add it in the cart... TIA


----------



## momoc

MayMay22 said:


> Does anybody know the colour of this green rodeo? It was sold out when I tried to add it in the cart... TIA
> 
> View attachment 4822085




vert cypress


----------



## MayMay22

momoc said:


> vert cypress


 Thank you very  much  momoc ... I have thought Vert Cypress would look darker than this. I will have to contact my SA to look for this colour for me.


----------



## ahbocat

gracie05 said:


> I think this is a new rodeo colorway?
> View attachment 4795803


Yes, I think Rose Texas is a new Fall 2020 colour.  Love it!


----------



## ahbocat

elle woods said:


> I saw someone on a FB group get the rodeo from the upcoming So Pink line (Rose Mexico) from FSH. It looks very similar to rubis although that could be the lighting



May I ask which Hermes Group in FB?  I would love to get update info too!  Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

MayMay22 said:


> Thank you very  much  momoc ... I have thought Vert Cypress would look darker than this. I will have to contact my SA to look for this colour for me.


It looks darker in person, I’d say. But the white light they use for website photos probably captures its absolute brightest shade.


----------



## ahbocat

pixiesparkle said:


> Definitely get it! Mine arrived recently and I love it, really a gorgeous red ♥
> 
> View attachment 4801898


Lovely!


----------



## ahbocat

romily said:


> Proud to present my first pony. Rose Mexico, thanks to my awesome SA.  I think I’m going to start collecting the monochrome PM rodeos...
> 
> View attachment 4813885


Oh my goodness!  It's beautiful!!  I cannot wait to receive mine GM.


----------



## ahbocat

sakuraboo said:


> Yipppeee!!! My turn!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817393


That's why I cannot check out!  LOL
Good choices!!


----------



## sakuraboo

ahbocat said:


> That's why I cannot check out!  LOL
> Good choices!!


Keep trying! I’ve been stalking the site for months


----------



## Babypooh777

Are rodeos easier to come by now? I walked in to the store the other day without any purchase history and got an all black Rodeo. I then asked for the all pink rodeo and got it in 2 weeks. 

People say rodeos are really hard to get. Is it not true or I just got lucky? Should I continue my luck to try to score B/K/C?


----------



## Hermes_lover18

I’m glad it went home with you! Such a great combo! I just watched Mel in Melbourne rodeo’s collection - very cute and big collection!
Here is video link:  Now I just need to try get some more. Anyone having any luck online?   





Phiona88 said:


> My SA said this guy is extra special coz of its contrast stitching. I agreed and it came home with me.
> 
> View attachment 4821108


----------



## smallfry

I got lucky on the Hermes website these past couple of weeks!  Thanks for letting me share these cuties


----------



## ahbocat

my GM rose Mexico arrived!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Stunning! I heard rodeos coming out in touch version. Can anyone confirm this? 


ahbocat said:


> View attachment 4825302
> 
> my GM rose Mexico arrived!


----------



## csetcos

Hi all!  There are 2 rodeos that I am searching for.  For any of you that know how this works on the SA’s tablet, it’s sometimes really hard to figure out which one is which!  Does anyone have the codes for either of these?  Please and thank you in advance!!!


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

I only have the code for the gold/rubis/rose pourp





csetcos said:


> Hi all!  There are 2 rodeos that I am searching for.  For any of you that know how this works on the SA’s tablet, it’s sometimes really hard to figure out which one is which!  Does anyone have the codes for either of these?  Please and thank you in advance!!!


----------



## KelticKelpie

csetcos said:


> Hi all!  There are 2 rodeos that I am searching for.  For any of you that know how this works on the SA’s tablet, it’s sometimes really hard to figure out which one is which!  Does anyone have the codes for either of these?  Please and thank you in advance!!!
> 
> View attachment 4830018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830019


Hi Csetcos, the code for the rodeo in Craie is H064929CABW, I purchased this just 2months ago from my local boutique; good luck!


----------



## csetcos

VickyC28 said:


> I only have the code for the gold/rubis/rose pourp
> 
> View attachment 4830063





KelticKelpie said:


> Hi Csetcos, the code for the rodeo in Craie is H064929CABW, I purchased this just 2months ago from my local boutique; good luck!


Thank you so much @VickyC28 and @KelticKelpie !  You both are fantastic for going out of your way to help me!  Fingers crossed I can get them!


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

csetcos said:


> Thank you so much @VickyC28 and @KelticKelpie !  You both are fantastic for going out of your way to help me!  Fingers crossed I can get them!


No problem! Good luck hunting


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does Rodeo come in Rouge indienne/Rose azalee/Feu？ I looked thru the complied list and the closest I could find is Rouge indienne/Rose Jaipur/Feu. TIA!

EDITED


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does Rodeo come in Rouge indienne/Rose azalee/Feu？ I looked thru the complied list and the closest I could find is Rouge indienne/Rose Jaipur/Feu. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4833591


Ok so I compared this one carefully against my other rodeos and based on the stitching I think this one might be a fake...


----------



## KelticKelpie

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but does Rodeo come in Rouge indienne/Rose azalee/Feu？ I looked thru the complied list and the closest I could find is Rouge indienne/Rose Jaipur/Feu. TIA!
> 
> EDITED


I could be wrong but to date I’ve only seen it in 2 colour ways; Rouge indienne & rose Jaipur as you already noted and rouge indienne & gold


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

Loving the SO rodeos


----------



## smallfry

VickyC28 said:


> Loving the SO rodeos
> 
> View attachment 4836753



Great pic!  Love them.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I'm obsessed over Rodeo lately. I was not a planning on ever getting any and this year have added 4!


----------



## Leo the Lion

VickyC28 said:


> Loving the SO rodeos
> 
> View attachment 4836753


Beautiful!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Leo the Lion said:


> I'm obsessed over Rodeo lately. I was not a planning on ever getting any and this year have added 4!
> 
> View attachment 4837563


Same thing happened to me. I thought I was done with a few I collected from the original launch a long time ago... then all of a sudden I add 4! Insanity!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VickyC28 said:


> Loving the SO rodeos
> 
> View attachment 4836753


I'm tryyyyying not to want them all too but you are not helping me here!!!!!!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Israeli_Flava said:


> Same thing happened to me. I thought I was done with a few I collected from the original launch a long time ago... then all of a sudden I add 4! Insanity!!!!!!!!!


I love your collection!! They're so cute and addicting LOL.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Leo the Lion said:


> I'm obsessed over Rodeo lately. I was not a planning on ever getting any and this year have added 4!
> 
> View attachment 4837563



Dont worry. I’m more obsessed than you are. I got 10 in 2 months...


----------



## Leo the Lion

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Dont worry. I’m more obsessed than you are. I got 10 in 2 months...


WOW!!! They are super cute so I get it


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Leo the Lion said:


> WOW!!! They are super cute so I get it



I know. Now I desperately need more H bags to put them on


----------



## Leo the Lion

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I know. Now I desperately need more H bags to put them on


Oh yes you do!!!


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

smallfry said:


> Great pic!  Love them.





Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm tryyyyying not to want them all too but you are not helping me here!!!!!!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!! Congrats!


Thanks so much! These cuties sure are addicting


----------



## KelticKelpie

Utterly obsessed with the new Rose Texas new to my stable today


----------



## smallfry

acrowcounted said:


> Solid colors so far are: cornaline (orange), blue zanzibar, Vert cypress, Rose Azalee, and noir.



Updated with recent additions.  Am I missing any?  Hoping for an all gold and all craie   

Noir
Cornaline
Bleu Zanzibar
Vert Cypres
Rose Azalee
Rubis
Rose Mexico


----------



## Cool Gal

I wonder if H is still making Rodeo charms?


----------



## Phiona88

Latest addition - Vert Cypres PM. In darker lighting, it can pass for the Noir version.


----------



## classynotshowy

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but are the availability of rodeos similar to those of the quota bags, in that there are always a few hiding in the back of the store and it's really up to the SA's discretion whether to offer you one? Thanks!


----------



## Phiona88

classynotshowy said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but are the availability of rodeos similar to those of the quota bags, in that there are always a few hiding in the back of the store and it's really up to the SA's discretion whether to offer you one? Thanks!



Hmmm, I don't think rodeos are that hard to get nowadays compared to a few years back - excluding the single color PM rodeos (those are usually reserved for regular clients). If you ask, they usually will show them to you if they have stock. I've even seen them displayed on occasion.


----------



## meg8182000

Hi All - it’s been some time since I’ve been on the site but today I had my first visit to my local H store since before COVID. I wasn’t able to get the bag I wanted but was able to walk away with this beauty - Rodeo PM in Rubis. I love this color!



Here is my little collection thus far. I have a sneaky feeling there will be more in my future.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

It took me less than 2 months to collect all of these except for 1. I know I’m too addicted and need to slow down


----------



## classynotshowy

OuiCestLaVie said:


> It took me less than 2 months to collect all of these except for 1. I know I’m too addicted and need to slow down
> 
> View attachment 4844187


omggg gorgeous collection! how did you manage to collect so many


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

classynotshowy said:


> omggg gorgeous collection! how did you manage to collect so many



Thank you. I got 1 from H.com, 1 from the store, and the rest were all from resellers (AFF, Fashionphile, ebay). Yes I had to pay for the markup for most of them, but overall it wasn't too bad. For someone new (and late) to the H game without much patience (yet), I figured that this is the easiest and fastest way to build up a collection. Now I feel content and can patiently wait for more rodeos from the store.


----------



## sinfulindulgence

Finally got my hands on a SoPink MM but find it a little big for my Herbag31 or GP36. What do you loves use MM on? ☺☺


----------



## iamberrytastic

smallfry said:


> Updated with recent additions.  Am I missing any?  Hoping for an all gold and all craie
> 
> Noir
> Cornaline
> Bleu Zanzibar
> Vert Cypres
> Rose Azalee
> Rubis
> Rose Mexico




All gold would be a dream comes true for me. Love Hermes gold.


----------



## Cool Gal

I'm still looking for a Rodeo PM in Craie for my SO Kelly....the worst scenario is I have to fly to Paris next year just to buy the Rodeos LOL
I wonder if the boutiques in US are still selling them now?


----------



## Meta

sinfulindulgence said:


> Finally got my hands on a SoPink MM but find it a little big for my Herbag31 or GP36. What do you loves use MM on? ☺☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854302


The "So Pink" rodeo is actually in Rose Mexico. Your Rodeo is in Rose Azalee.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Two months ago I was drooling over everyone’s rodeo collection, because I only had 1 rodeo, and this is my Rodeo collection as of today. I think I definitely have an addiction and patience issue. 

The single color Rubis and Blue Zanzibar are my latest additions, and I believe that I’m only missing Vert Cypress for single color rodeos now?


----------



## cocomlle

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Two months ago I was drooling over everyone’s rodeo collection, because I only had 1 rodeo, and this is my Rodeo collection as of today. I think I definitely have an addiction and patience issue.
> 
> The single color Rubis and Blue Zanzibar are my latest additions, and I believe that I’m only missing Vert Cypress for single color rodeos now?
> 
> View attachment 4873606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873607
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873613



Wow! Amazing! It's definitely an addiction...like beanie baby ponies!  I think you're missing Cornaline for single color too. Happy hunting!


----------



## Nahreen

My Hermes horses


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

smallfry said:


> I got lucky on the Hermes website these past couple of weeks!  Thanks for letting me share these cuties
> 
> View attachment 4824869


Hai may I know the price of all black rodeo? thank you


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

hai does anyone know the official price (Euro or US$) for all black Rodeo ini MM or PM? Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

MoreBagsPlease said:


> hai does anyone know the official price (Euro or US$) for all black Rodeo ini MM or PM? Thanks


All rodeos are the same price by size, regardless of color.
PM $455 
MM $540 
GM $630


----------



## smallfry

MoreBagsPlease said:


> Hai may I know the price of all black rodeo? thank you



$455 USD for the PM.  That’s before tax.


----------



## tanne0312

So I have a few rodeos and just got one from H.com but it does not have stamps (like YAA or D...) like other ones that I have. Is that normal?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tanne0312 said:


> So I have a few rodeos and just got one from H.com but it does not have stamps (like YAA or D...) like other ones that I have. Is that normal?


interesting. what color combo is it? you could have recvd old stock. all new color rodeo have stamp....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Why oh why am I so excited that my SA just text me she has Rose Mexico PM for me  
Gahhhhhhh. So happy!!!!


----------



## tanne0312

Israeli_Flava said:


> interesting. what color combo is it? you could have recvd old stock. all new color rodeo have stamp....


I guess so... even though I just ordered it from H.com earlier this month. And The color combo is celeste/lime/malachite/orange poppy.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tanne0312 said:


> I guess so... even though I just ordered it from H.com earlier this month. And The color combo is celeste/lime/malachite/orange poppy.


Hmmmm I'm not sure I have seen that combo. Maybe it's new. Can u pls post a pic?
I know previous older version had no date stamp (just the Hermes stamp) then they added the date stamp... maybe now they removed it again???


----------



## tanne0312

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm I'm not sure I have seen that combo. Maybe it's new. Can u pls post a pic?
> I know previous older version had no date stamp (just the Hermes stamp) then they added the date stamp... maybe now they removed it again???


Here it is... And I honestly don’t know. Maybe they sold me the old stock lol


----------



## Ethengdurst

Yey my SA just got me the Rose Mexico Rodeo PM size! Will arrive soon, so happy!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> Why oh why am I so excited that my SA just text me she has Rose Mexico PM for me
> Gahhhhhhh. So happy!!!!


I’m the same as you IF, I get gaga over these cute silly ponies.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ethengdurst said:


> I’m the same as you IF, I get gaga over these cute silly ponies.


Yes! There is no cure for this madness we have! So happy to be twinning with you dear!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

Is the hype dying down a bit? Seems like these are a bit easier to come by...which is great as perhaps they won't be scapped up by resellers and go for ridiculous amounts.


----------



## coloradolvr

Rockerchic said:


> Is the hype dying down a bit? Seems like these are a bit easier to come by...which is great as perhaps they won't be scapped up by resellers and go for ridiculous amounts.


For me the hype will never die down having been a horse girl since the age of 3   But I hope in general it does die down because I agree with you 100% it's super annoying to see resellers charging a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Loveandlight

Hi Ladies,
I dropped in just to say Hi to my SA and she quickly ushered me in between her appointments and offered me this cutie.
I’ve never been gaga over rodeos and also thought why are people so crazy over these expensive bag charms???
And now my mind is changed 
But what was pretty funny was my husband’s reaction to the price  He’s never heard of rodeo before, and I didn’t prepare him for the price.
But now he agrees it’s pretty cute too 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## RT1

My SA called me today and is holding a rodeo for me until I can visit the boutique.   
I have an appointment with her next Wednesday.
She’s also got a surprise for me, as well!   
We’ll see what this is on that day!


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> My SA called me today and is holding a rodeo for me until I can visit the boutique.
> I have an appointment with her next Wednesday.
> She’s also got a surprise for me, as well!
> We’ll see what this is on that day!


  can't wait to see


----------



## Israeli_Flava

RT1 said:


> My SA called me today and is holding a rodeo for me until I can visit the boutique.
> I have an appointment with her next Wednesday.
> She’s also got a surprise for me, as well!
> We’ll see what this is on that day!


Ohhhh this sounds promising!!!! Can't wait to see dear!!!!


----------



## cestAA

SA showed me this cutie today!! Sesame/Malachite/Rose Sakura


----------



## Loveandlight

A8pan said:


> SA showed me this cutie today!! Sesame/Malachite/Rose Sakura


Oh beautiful. The colours are divine


----------



## KelticKelpie

A8pan said:


> SA showed me this cutie today!! Sesame/Malachite/Rose Sakura


OMG you’re so lucky, that’s a gorgeous color combination too - congratulations  
Are you able to share the product code please, I’d love to ask my SA here in London if she can keep an eye out for one for me? x


----------



## meowmeow94

I adore my Rodeo  so cute!


----------



## lavie78

Can anyone tell me what Color combi rodeo I have here ? Received it as a present and no receipt.


----------



## Caramelpudding

Hi ladies, 
Would like to check if your recent rodeo purchases came with the gris gris rodeo card? I just got a so black and a rose Mexico rodeo, but both did not come with the card. All my older rodeos came with those cards.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TankerToad

Caramelpudding said:


> Hi ladies,
> Would like to check if your recent rodeo purchases came with the gris gris rodeo card? I just got a so black and a rose Mexico rodeo, but both did not come with the card. All my older rodeos came with those cards.
> Thanks in advance.


Funny you mention this ! Bought one yesterday to give as a gift and my SA opened it out of shrink wrap- the first thing I noticed was no little round card in the box - 
So I think they don’t have them anymore ?


----------



## TankerToad

Loveandlight said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I dropped in just to say Hi to my SA and she quickly ushered me in between her appointments and offered me this cutie.
> I’ve never been gaga over rodeos and also thought why are people so crazy over these expensive bag charms???
> And now my mind is changed
> But what was pretty funny was my husband’s reaction to the price  He’s never heard of rodeo before, and I didn’t prepare him for the price.
> But now he agrees it’s pretty cute too
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4904965


Adorable 
Like you the little horse craze can a bit much sometimes - but this color is just so vibrant and joyful


----------



## neverfull3




----------



## RT1

Just got this one.
I think it will go well with so many of my bags.


----------



## Caramelpudding

TankerToad said:


> Funny you mention this ! Bought one yesterday to give as a gift and my SA opened it out of shrink wrap- the first thing I noticed was no little round card in the box -
> So I think they don’t have them anymore ?


Yes. That is probably it. The tissue paper in the box is also much reduced. But love my rodeos anyway! And very nice of u to be gifting rodeos...


----------



## smallfry

TankerToad said:


> Funny you mention this ! Bought one yesterday to give as a gift and my SA opened it out of shrink wrap- the first thing I noticed was no little round card in the box -
> So I think they don’t have them anymore ?





Caramelpudding said:


> Hi ladies,
> Would like to check if your recent rodeo purchases came with the gris gris rodeo card? I just got a so black and a rose Mexico rodeo, but both did not come with the card. All my older rodeos came with those cards.
> Thanks in advance.



I don't think they do the card anymore.  Both of my recent rodeo purchases direct from the website came without the round card.


----------



## smallfry

lavie78 said:


> Can anyone tell me what Color combi rodeo I have here ? Received it as a present and no receipt.


Love this one, and what a special gift!  I believe this is Rouge Indien/Rubis/Rose Mexico.


----------



## meg8182000

Just added a new horsey to my stable. 

I love these little guys and love the contrast stitching.  I tried it out on my new Picotin in Vert Vertigo. Do you think they go well together or no? Can’t make up my mind.


----------



## Loveandlight

TankerToad said:


> Adorable
> Like you the little horse craze can a bit much sometimes - but this color is just so vibrant and joyful


Bravo, I completely agree


----------



## TankerToad

Rose Mexico x3: monochromatic delight!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Rose Mexico x3: monochromatic delight!


The best!!!!


----------



## momoc

The new “touch” version showed up online! All black too. Would imagine that it was gone in seconds.

credit: see watermark in photo


----------



## boo1689

rose mexique party~


----------



## LittleClady

tanne0312 said:


> I guess so... even though I just ordered it from H.com earlier this month. And The color combo is celeste/lime/malachite/orange poppy.



This is a special 4 colors rodeo instead of their regular 3 colors rodeo! I’m sure the one you got was from US website and is in MM size? In that case it explains clearly whey it doesn’t have the date/year stamp!


----------



## LittleClady

tanne0312 said:


> Here it is... And I honestly don’t know. Maybe they sold me the old stock lol
> 
> View attachment 4883451


Oh yeah, just saw you posted the pic already ... I explained in my previous answer to your post!


----------



## tanne0312

LittleClady said:


> Oh yeah, just saw you posted the pic already ... I explained in my previous answer to your post!


Thank you! And Mine is a GM though


----------



## lavie78

Caramelpudding said:


> Hi ladies,
> Would like to check if your recent rodeo purchases came with the gris gris rodeo card? I just got a so black and a rose Mexico rodeo, but both did not come with the card. All my older rodeos came with those cards.
> Thanks in advance.


Mine did not come with any card.


----------



## lavie78

smallfry said:


> Love this one, and what a special gift!  I believe this is Rouge Indien/Rubis/Rose Mexico.


Thank you for your reply  ! She is indeed special since she is the first.


----------



## olibelli

New horses!


----------



## JeanGranger

I only like the single colour Rodeo PM and love the Rose Mexico the most second would be Noir  -will post pic once i receive both


----------



## LittleClady

Finally managed to make the list of tri-colored rodeo issued throughout these years in supplementary to the old list made by another member few years ago. I have arranged these rodeo according to the product code used by hermes so hopefully this helps everyone who are looking for any missing rodeo in your own collection. So far I only managed to spot a new color in pm size issued in SS 2021 on their website and that’s why I just let it be as a stand-alone pic on its own. Will keep updating the list in the future


----------



## LadyCupid

LittleClady said:


> Finally managed to make the list of tri-colored rodeo issued throughout these years in supplementary to the old list made by another member few years ago. I have arranged these rodeo according to the product code used by hermes so hopefully this helps everyone who are looking for any missing rodeo in your own collection. So far I only managed to spot a new color in pm size issued in SS 2021 on their website and that’s why I just let it be as a stand-alone pic on its own. Will keep updating the list in the future


Thank you for the list. I have also made the chart a while back too since no one was updating the chart after Notorious Pink created one. It's here and the post quoted above has the rest in case anyone else needs to refer to it. Let me add the rest that I have too since I have not been updating for a while now too.


----------



## JeanGranger

My first Rodeo in Rose Mexico. More to come


----------



## DH sucker

Looks like a new combo. 
framboise/rose sakura/rouge sellier

photo taken from the US website today


----------



## tanne0312

DH sucker said:


> Looks like a new combo.
> framboise/rose sakura/rouge sellier
> 
> photo taken from the US website today


It is! I just got one from the website!


----------



## KelticKelpie

Another new colour combination found on the UK site this morning in Jaune Bourgeon, Bleu Brume and Rouge Sellier


----------



## aksaiyo

Have you guys seen these? Pegasus rodeos! How adorable!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

aksaiyo said:


> Pegasus rodeos! How adorable!



OMG. How cute is that? I thought I was over the rodeos but just like that, I am on hook again


----------



## labellavita27

aksaiyo said:


> Have you guys seen these? Pegasus rodeos! How adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931797


Do you know how much each of these charms are and especially the Pegase one?


----------



## JY1217

Just got my mm so black with crocodile saddle ! Another unicorn  to my family


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JY1217 said:


> Just got my mm so black with crocodile saddle ! Another unicorn  to my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933497
> 
> View attachment 4933494


Oh Wow!!! SO Black Rodeo Touch! Fabulous! Mind sharing the price plzzz?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DH sucker said:


> Looks like a new combo.
> framboise/rose sakura/rouge sellier
> 
> photo taken from the US website today


Love this one!!! I want the Pegase version!


----------



## JY1217

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh Wow!!! SO Black Rodeo Touch! Fabulous! Mind sharing the price plzzz?


Mine is a MM 690€, alligator with square stamp. 
I have seen the PM one on the website the price is 590€ 
However I don’t know if there’s a GM one nor the price of it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JY1217 said:


> Mine is a MM 690€, alligator with square stamp.
> I have seen the PM one on the website the price is 590€
> However I don’t know if there’s a GM one nor the price of it.


Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Why is my SA so amazing? I promised myself I wouldn't buy them anymore


----------



## pearlgrass

JY1217 said:


> Just got my mm so black with crocodile saddle ! Another unicorn  to my family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933497
> 
> View attachment 4933494



Wow!    GORGEOUS!!


----------



## pearlgrass

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4933908
> 
> Why is my SA so amazing? I promised myself I wouldn't buy them anymore


Congrats, Ethengdurst!  May I know what color is it?


----------



## Ethengdurst

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats, Ethengdurst!  May I know what color is it?


It’s the rubis sweetie. It’s the only one missing from my collection (rose azalee, rose mexico...) until the next one.


----------



## Ball

These are my new ones from the past few month.  Collecting them is really additive!


----------



## pearlgrass

Ethengdurst said:


> It’s the rubis sweetie. It’s the only one missing from my collection (rose azalee, rose mexico...) until the next one.



Love it


----------



## Naynaykilla

Ladies how do you condition your rodeos? Or is that not a thing? Hubs asked me this today and it struck me that I really don’t know the answer


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Naynaykilla said:


> Ladies how do you condition your rodeos? Or is that not a thing? Hubs asked me this today and it struck me that I really don’t know the answer


no conditioning....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ball said:


> These are my new ones from the past few month.  Collecting them is really additive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934474
> View attachment 4934475
> View attachment 4934476
> View attachment 4934483
> View attachment 4934485


Droooooling!!! Love them all!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4933908
> 
> Why is my SA so amazing? I promised myself I wouldn't buy them anymore


I keep telling myself I do not need this one... yet I can't stop staring


----------



## Ball

Israeli_Flava said:


> Droooooling!!! Love them all!


Thank you Israeli_Flava


----------



## surfers

Does anybody know if Hermes makes Rodeo in different colors on each side of the horse? TIA.


----------



## this_is_rj

surfers said:


> Does anybody know if Hermes makes Rodeo in different colors on each side of the horse? TIA.


Yes, they used to, but rare and hard to find. Not sure if they still do as I have not seen them for a few years.


----------



## coloradolvr

surfers said:


> Does anybody know if Hermes makes Rodeo in different colors on each side of the horse? TIA.


I saw one at a store opening in August of this year.  I agree that they are very rare.


----------



## JY1217

It’s getting a bit chilly outside... it needs a lil scarf


----------



## Winiebean

got my first rodeo pm over the holidays! love it  still want to snag a so black pm


----------



## DutchGirl007

Hello, I bought a resale Rodeo from a FB group seller.  It looked good in photos.  I have three rodeos from boutiques, and the leather on this new on is NOT the soft lambskin of my other three.  I asked Bababei, but she doesn't authenticate charms.  Any other suggestions, please?  Thank you so much!  Happy New Year!


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I have a confession to make here; I was never attracted to the Rodeo charm before I suddenly stumbled into one cute little one in my local store just before new year’s ☺️ Thought it was kind of silly until then  

Anyway. Here it is; CF Rose Texas/Bleu Zanzibar/Gold.

If anyone is debating on this color combination I’ll post a few pics on different bags/colors/fabrics. I’m a color matching perfectionist so it took me awhile to analyze all the color combinations and decide

Leather color in order; Gold, Orange, Cafè, Etoupe and Noir.

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## netinvader

For my first visit back this year I picked up a new ring, got my clochette hot stamped with my first initial “G” and on my way out I grabbed a Mexico Rose Rodeo. I’m really enjoying the juxtaposition between the tiny Birkin 25 and the largest Rodeo GM.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Someone on FB just posted a new color combo for rodeo.  It is Rubis with Rose Sakura hair.  I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## crazybag88

chkpfbeliever said:


> Someone on FB just posted a new color combo for rodeo.  It is Rubis with Rose Sakura hair.  I can't wait to get my hands on one.


Amazing combo!


----------



## lifelover

Hey guys, l have always thought these little charms were beyond silly but l saw them at my store yesterday and they are honestly the softest thing l have ever felt and l am kind of obsessed now!


----------



## _gelato_

My SA has just said she's got a So black (noir/noir/noir) Rodeo GM on hold for me if I want it; now I love Rodeos in general but I'm just not sure about this one given the mono-colour (I usually like colourful ones!) and the GM size (too big?). Anyone has one of these and can share some thoughts? Is the So black GM hard to come by?


----------



## coloradolvr

_gelato_ said:


> My SA has just said she's got a So black (noir/noir/noir) Rodeo GM on hold for me if I want it; now I love Rodeos in general but I'm just not sure about this one given the mono-colour (I usually like colourful ones!) and the GM size (too big?). Anyone has one of these and can share some thoughts? Is the So black GM hard to come by?


Personally I love the solid color ones.  I have the black and I use it more than any of my others.  It's the GM size that I wouldn't care for.  I have a few MM's and they don't get out much as they seem too large.  I could see a GM on a very large bag like a Keepall size but I think it would look out of proportion on anything smaller.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## JA_UK

_gelato_ said:


> My SA has just said she's got a So black (noir/noir/noir) Rodeo GM on hold for me if I want it; now I love Rodeos in general but I'm just not sure about this one given the mono-colour (I usually like colourful ones!) and the GM size (too big?). Anyone has one of these and can share some thoughts? Is the So black GM hard to come by?


I like the solid colours, I have 2, blue Zanzibar and rose Mexico mm and pm respectively. The all black one is very popular but I would only get it if you were in love with it. Saying that if you got it but down the line you didn’t want it anymore and wanted to rehome it you wouldn’t have a problem getting your money back as they are that popula.


----------



## _gelato_

JA_UK said:


> I like the solid colours, I have 2, blue Zanzibar and rose Mexico mm and pm respectively. The all black one is very popular but I would only get it if you were in love with it. Saying that if you got it but down the line you didn’t want it anymore and wanted to rehome it you wouldn’t have a problem getting your money back as they are that popula.


Ooh would you mind sharing a photo of your Rose Mexico MM on one of your bags (so I can see what the size and colour look like in context) please? Asking because my SA has also just said she's got a Rose Mexico MM   I love pink but just not sure about the size (only have a tri-colour green blue and brown PM Rodeo).


----------



## juejue

_gelato_ said:


> Ooh would you mind sharing a photo of your Rose Mexico MM on one of your bags (so I can see what the size and colour look like in context) please? Asking because my SA has also just said she's got a Rose Mexico MM   I love pink but just not sure about the size (only have a tri-colour green blue and brown PM Rodeo).



Hope this help. My Rose mex MM on B35


----------



## JA_UK

_gelato_ said:


> Ooh would you mind sharing a photo of your Rose Mexico MM on one of your bags (so I can see what the size and colour look like in context) please? Asking because my SA has also just said she's got a Rose Mexico MM   I love pink but just not sure about the size (only have a tri-colour green blue and brown PM Rodeo).


Here is my Rose Mexico PM on a 30cm GP


----------



## cocomlle

I'm really, really not supposed to be buying any more rodeos, but this color combo had me defeated.  I actually blame @DH sucker for this one.


----------



## ms_sivalley

cocomlle said:


> I'm really, really not supposed to be buying any more rodeos, but this color combo had me defeated.  I actually blame @DH sucker for this one.
> 
> View attachment 4970648


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cocomlle said:


> I'm really, really not supposed to be buying any more rodeos, but this color combo had me defeated.  I actually blame @DH sucker for this one.
> 
> View attachment 4970648


want want wannnnnt so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocomlle

ms_sivalley said:


> Beautiful!!!


 
This rodeo should get together with your rose mexico rodeo...after this atmospheric river passes though. We'll make sure the ponies are masked (wouldn't tiny little horsey masks be so cute?! maybe out of the bolduc ribbons haha) and socially distanced as well. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> want want wannnnnt so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OMG! YASSSS! It is so you!  I hope you can get it soon!


----------



## ms_sivalley

cocomlle said:


> This rodeo should get together with your rose mexico rodeo...after this atmospheric river passes though. We'll make sure the ponies are masked (wouldn't tiny little horsey masks be so cute?! maybe out of the bolduc ribbons haha) and socially distanced as well.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! YASSSS! It is so you!  I hope you can get it soon!


Haha...you always have the best comments!  Stay warm


----------



## pearlgrass

Yay! My first Rodeo


----------



## pearlgrass

cocomlle said:


> I'm really, really not supposed to be buying any more rodeos, but this color combo had me defeated.  I actually blame @DH sucker for this one.
> 
> View attachment 4970648



Love the color combo


----------



## cocomlle

pearlgrass said:


> Love the color combo



And I love your new rubis! The color is so rich! Congrats!


----------



## pearlgrass

cocomlle said:


> And I love your new rubis! The color is so rich! Congrats!



Thanks! Do you mind if I ask where did you score your rodeo? I was able to add the color combo you have at H.com, unfortunately it was unavailable when checked out


----------



## cocomlle

pearlgrass said:


> Thanks! Do you mind if I ask where did you score your rodeo? I was able to add the color combo you have at H.com, unfortunately it was unavailable when checked out



I was able to get this rodeo online when @DH sucker posted here about the color combo last month. I was surprised it was still available, but I think it was really timing and luck as I haven't been on the forum regularly these days. Don't get me wrong, I've had my fair share of missing out too so don't be too sad or discouraged. I've actually gotten a couple rodeos when other lovely forum members have posted availability on the H Shopping/Web Finds sub-forum, so I always try to pay it forward by posting too if I see rodeos (or other popular items) available. 

With that said though, if I wasn't able to get it online, I would have asked my SA to keep an eye out or have her try reserving one for me as I really like the colors (rose sakura...come on! ). Hopefully, that can be an option for you too. Good luck!


----------



## A.Ali

Yesterday I went to have a coffee and chat with my SA and before I know it I left with 2 rodeos

-PM rodeo in vert criquet with 2 other colors that I forgot 
-MM rodeo so black

I also saw a gold rodeo with rose mexico and rubis combo. 

Now I am waiting for the Pegasus rodeo to arrive in my store.


----------



## _gelato_

Think I might be Rodeo twins with some of the ladies on here


----------



## coloradolvr

cocomlle said:


> I'm really, really not supposed to be buying any more rodeos, but this color combo had me defeated.  I actually blame @DH sucker for this one.
> 
> View attachment 4970648


Bonus that it's a perfect match with that twilly!


----------



## Winiebean

there was just a black rodeo pm on h.com and i had it in my cart and was entering cc info. when i clicked order and pay it said no longer available!! the agony  i got the covid vaccine this morning and was thinking wow am i really lucky enough to score a black rodeo pm and covid vaccine in one day, nope hahah


----------



## madeleine07

Winiebean said:


> there was just a black rodeo pm on h.com and i had it in my cart and was entering cc info. when i clicked order and pay it said no longer available!! the agony  i got the covid vaccine this morning and was thinking wow am i really lucky enough to score a black rodeo pm and covid vaccine in one day, nope hahah



There were so many on the website today! I managed to snag a few, hehe. Feeling SO lucky! I also tried to buy a picotin 18 but I wasn't quick enough.

Congrats on getting the covid vaccine, that's even better than a rodeo! Haha


----------



## Winiebean

madeleine07 said:


> There were so many on the website today! I managed to snag a few, hehe. Feeling SO lucky! I also tried to buy a picotin 18 but I wasn't quick enough.
> 
> Congrats on getting the covid vaccine, that's even better than a rodeo! Haha


thanks haha, yes very true! i’m very thankful, proud scientist here  you should def get a p18 at some point! i have one in etoupe and love it!


----------



## pearlgrass

cocomlle said:


> I was able to get this rodeo online when @DH sucker posted here about the color combo last month. I was surprised it was still available, but I think it was really timing and luck as I haven't been on the forum regularly these days. Don't get me wrong, I've had my fair share of missing out too so don't be too sad or discouraged. I've actually gotten a couple rodeos when other lovely forum members have posted availability on the H Shopping/Web Finds sub-forum, so I always try to pay it forward by posting too if I see rodeos (or other popular items) available.
> 
> With that said though, if I wasn't able to get it online, I would have asked my SA to keep an eye out or have her try reserving one for me as I really like the colors (rose sakura...come on! ). Hopefully, that can be an option for you too. Good luck!



Thanks, Cocomlle! I will definitely do so


----------



## Ball

Winiebean said:


> there was just a black rodeo pm on h.com and i had it in my cart and was entering cc info. when i clicked order and pay it said no longer available!! the agony  i got the covid vaccine this morning and was thinking wow am i really lucky enough to score a black rodeo pm and covid vaccine in one day, nope hahah


Happened to me too!  I was eyeing on the Kelly wallet to go - was able to add to cart but after inputting cc info, it was gone!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

A new color combo popped online (European website)


----------



## ccloveshermes

Grabbed this gold/rubis/rose pourpre rodeo pm yesterday on H.com. Perfect match on my gold b25


----------



## corgimom11

First rodeo, so black PM, my SA is theeeeee best


----------



## hakyugyu

How rare is this rodeo guys?


----------



## acrowcounted

hakyugyu said:


> How rare is this rodeo guys?


It’s new. We have no idea how “rare” it will be. We’ve already seen a bunch being offered, though I’m not sure why rareness matters.


----------



## hakyugyu

acrowcounted said:


> It’s new. We have no idea how “rare” it will be. We’ve already seen a bunch being offered, though I’m not sure why rareness matters.


Thank you for your input.


----------



## Styleanyone

I got the Rubis PM today. So cute. I already have a few noir so I turned down the black one.


----------



## netinvader

Styleanyone said:


> I got the Rubis PM today. So cute. I already have a few noir so I turned down the black one.
> View attachment 4975232


Love this color! Looks great on the rodeo.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @netinvader


----------



## pearlgrass

hakyugyu said:


> How rare is this rodeo guys?



I was too slow to grab this beauty at H.com the other day


----------



## pearlgrass

corgimom11 said:


> First rodeo, so black PM, my SA is theeeeee best
> 
> View attachment 4974262



Perfect on you B


----------



## hakyugyu

pearlgrass said:


> I was too slow to grab this beauty at H.com the other day


You should reach out to your SA. 
My SA actually offered mr this but I passed since I spent quite a bit on other things this month >< I hope I dont regret it in the future.


----------



## A.Ali

These are the 2 Rodeos I got the other day.


----------



## Rachael Sklamberg

Great mix of colors and charms. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Another touch version


----------



## KelticKelpie

apple_glow said:


> Another touch version


Wow, I love this so much! Fingers crossed it appears on the UK site soon


----------



## _gelato_

KelticKelpie said:


> Wow, I love this so much! Fingers crossed it appears on the UK site soon


I saw this on the UK site this morning, it was on for £620.


----------



## KelticKelpie

_gelato_ said:


> I saw this on the UK site this morning, it was on for £620.


Aw no, I can’t believe I missed it, darn - will need to be extra vigilant, thanks for the heads up


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

KelticKelpie said:


> Wow, I love this so much! Fingers crossed it appears on the UK site soon



It was this morning. European sites (except France) are all the same, that's why you have to be really fast to snap these little horses


----------



## Nahreen

Another version of the touch that was available on H com last week


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Really like this new one


----------



## Jen123

First B and first Rodeo charm


----------



## A.Ali

I couldn't resist buying this rodeo when my SA showed it to me. Hopefully it will be the last one I buy this month.


----------



## lovefirey

A.Ali said:


> me


lucky you! I’ve been asking for this! May I ask where you are located and how much it was?


----------



## Ball

A.Ali said:


> I couldn't resist buying this rodeo when my SA showed it to me. Hopefully it will be the last one I buy this month.
> 
> View attachment 4990029


And what size if you don't mind sharing?  My SA said last week only the MM size came in but they should have the PM size later.


----------



## A.Ali

lovefirey said:


> lucky you! I’ve been asking for this! May I ask where you are located and how much it was?



I live in Qatar and it was roughly around $920.



Ball said:


> And what size if you don't mind sharing?  My SA said last week only the MM size came in but they should have the PM size later.



It is PM.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Got the pretty PM for the lunar new year


----------



## Ball

A.Ali said:


> I live in Qatar and it was roughly around $920.
> 
> 
> 
> It is PM.


I want the PM size too.  Hopefully the shipment has arrived and my SA can grab me one.  She said it's much tougher now because they are only going in shifts - twice a week and 3 shifts - making it much harder to get on hands on inventory depending on when the shipment comes in ......


----------



## A.Ali

Ball said:


> I want the PM size too.  Hopefully the shipment has arrived and my SA can grab me one.  She said it's much tougher now because they are only going in shifts - twice a week and 3 shifts - making it much harder to get on hands on inventory depending on when the shipment comes in ......



Hopefully you get one soon.


----------



## Ball

A.Ali said:


> Hopefully you get one soon.


Thank you!  My SA told me today a rodeo on my wish list came in - I think it is the rodeo touch PM (I also asked for a Pegasus Rodeo but I don't think it is put yet?) - going in on Monday to pick it up.  Will know then


----------



## Hawaii 808

Didn’t know if I’d like rodeos, but ended up buying PM Rodeo Black Touch at Ala Moana


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Ball said:


> Thank you!  My SA told me today a rodeo on my wish list came in - I think it is the rodeo touch PM (I also asked for a Pegasus Rodeo but I don't think it is put yet?) - going in on Monday to pick it up.  Will know then


Which was?


----------



## acrowcounted

Small price increase has hit the rodeos in the US. Rodeo PM is now $460


----------



## kissmespell

A new addition to my stable: So Black Touch Rodeo PM (Alligator)


----------



## boo1689

Pic Credit to Little Red Book (XHS) user~ Pegasus has landed in Canada according to this Little Red Book user ~~


----------



## _gelato_

boo1689 said:


> Pic Credit to Little Red Book (XHS) user~ Pegasus has landed in Canada according to this Little Red Book user ~~
> View attachment 5009531


So adorable!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Here’s my stable. It makes me happy just looking at them. Hoping to add Touch and Pegasus soon.


----------



## Phiona88

The Rodeo pegasus is slowly trickling into stores in  (photo from Japanese reseller)


----------



## missmythology

Posting this here  had some time to film an animation with my bag charms while waiting for the Pegase one ..
Lindy has a lot of screen time too...


----------



## Kitsune711

Got mine yesterday!!! My SA is the best SA.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Kitsune711 said:


> Got mine yesterday!!! My SA is the best SA.


Adorable. I’m not a charm person, but I did request for one of these. Just waiting for that text from my SA.


----------



## cuselover

Kitsune711 said:


> Got mine yesterday!!! My SA is the best SA.


MAy I ask the price ?


----------



## Kitsune711

cuselover said:


> MAy I ask the price ?


 $740


----------



## elle woods

Kitsune711 said:


> $740


Is that a pm size?


----------



## Kitsune711

elle woods said:


> Is that a pm size?


PM


----------



## milycart

Kitsune711 said:


> Got mine yesterday!!! My SA is the best SA.


May I know where are you located? Thanks


----------



## Senbei

Kitsune711 said:


> Got mine yesterday!!! My SA is the best SA.


So cute! What lucky bag will get to carry it?


----------



## missmythology

Kitsune711 said:


> Got mine yesterday!!! My SA is the best SA.


beautiful! that´s a very lovely cw too !


----------



## HBfan81

Kitsune711 said:


> Got mine yesterday!!! My SA is the best SA.


I love this color combo!


----------



## goldenfountain

Kitsune711 said:


> Got mine yesterday!!! My SA is the best SA.


Congrats!!! I'm soo wanting this one but I don't live near a store or have an SA  do you know whether it will be available online?


----------



## ricababes

I just got mine too! 




Hawaii 808 said:


> Didn’t know if I’d like rodeos, but ended up buying PM Rodeo Black Touch at Ala Moana


----------



## Kitsune711

goldenfountain said:


> Congrats!!! I'm soo wanting this one but I don't live near a store or have an SA  do you know whether it will be available online?


Probably not.  Rodeos rarely go up online and if they do, they're snatched up asap.


----------



## Winiebean

I’m so excited to finally add the so black pm to my small stable


----------



## goldenfountain

Kitsune711 said:


> Probably not.  Rodeos rarely go up online and if they do, they're snatched up asap.


 looks like I may have to buy it through a reseller, unless someone can share with me their SA contact..


----------



## AEG

_gelato_ said:


> My SA has just said she's got a So black (noir/noir/noir) Rodeo GM on hold for me if I want it; now I love Rodeos in general but I'm just not sure about this one given the mono-colour (I usually like colourful ones!) and the GM size (too big?). Anyone has one of these and can share some thoughts? Is the So black GM hard to come by?


I like the single colors ! The gm is very big. Depends which size bag you plan to use it with. If you have a birkin 35 it would be good !!


----------



## AEG

Winiebean said:


> I’m so excited to finally add the so black pm to my small stable
> View attachment 5025944
> View attachment 5025946


Is this a birkin 25 ? The pm works well !!


----------



## Winiebean

AEG said:


> Is this a birkin 25 ? The pm works well !!


it is  thank you!


----------



## I_AM_AYM

Got this Rodeo PM yesterday. Unfortunately will have to go and return / exchange it! Me and the SA both thought it looked orange while in the shop like on the left picture! She and I were both confused when we saw it said rose texas... I was super excited she found a rodeo PM for me at all cause initially she told me there were none so I ended up buying it very quickly! I didn't give it that much thought since we both thought it looked orange anyway. When I got home I saw it in daylight and immediately regretted purchasing it  It's a beautiful horsey but I just can't do pinks! Hoping my SA will hold a different color one for me that will better suit me!


----------



## missmythology

I_AM_AYM said:


> View attachment 5042656
> 
> Got this Rodeo PM yesterday. Unfortunately will have to go and return / exchange it! Me and the SA both thought it looked orange while in the shop like on the left picture! She and I were both confused when we saw it said rose texas... I was super excited she found a rodeo PM for me at all cause initially she told me there were none so I ended up buying it very quickly! I didn't give it that much thought since we both thought it looked orange anyway. When I got home I saw it in daylight and immediately regretted purchasing it  It's a beautiful horsey but I just can't do pinks! Hoping my SA will hold a different color one for me that will better suit me!


Now I liked your post before reading it..  sorry it didn’t turn out well for you with that one, I got the same pony and love it, looks cool with black and gold..


----------



## I_AM_AYM

missmythology said:


> Now I liked your post before reading it..  sorry it didn’t turn out well for you with that one, I got the same pony and love it, looks cool with black and gold..



It is absolutely gorgeous! Hope you enjoy it in good health  

For me personally I’m looking for one to go with my mini evie in deep blue. And while pink and blue do go great together, for me as a guy the pink is a touch too feminine to carry with the already cute and mini Evelyne! 

I spotted this cutie on h.com but unfortunately was too slow.. I feel like this one would have been perfect for me!


----------



## missmythology

Thank you!  
Ah haha I see, well most probably Rose Texas isn’t the best choice for a guy and deep blue... hope you find one you love !

I think an all black one would look great on deep blue too!



I_AM_AYM said:


> It is absolutely gorgeous! Hope you enjoy it in good health
> 
> For me personally I’m looking for one to go with my mini evie in deep blue. And while pink and blue do go great together, for me as a guy the pink is a touch too feminine to carry with the already cute and mini Evelyne!
> 
> I spotted this cutie on h.com but unfortunately was too slow.. I feel like this one would have been perfect for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042723


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Here’s my stable. It makes me happy just looking at them. Hoping to add Touch and Pegasus soon.
> 
> View attachment 5011414


Love it! How do you organize them?


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Dear fellow Rodeo’s lover, 
How do you organize them? Do you store them in their boxes (that’s what I do but I don’t think it is very useful), do you hang them or do you use a display? Do you have any suggestion? I’d love to organize my stable... 
thank you


----------



## Ball

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Which was?


Just saw your question - yes, it was the Touch PM


----------



## mcpro

touch PM !!


----------



## handbag_harlot

am i crazy or did someone post the potential colorways for the le pegase charm? where did it go? i wanted to ask my SA 

eta: sorry it was in another thread! there will supposedly be a bleu france/mauve sylvestre/capucine pegasus. i will check next week when i go to hawaii


----------



## keekee404

My first


----------



## afsweet

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Dear fellow Rodeo’s lover,
> How do you organize them? Do you store them in their boxes (that’s what I do but I don’t think it is very useful), do you hang them or do you use a display? Do you have any suggestion? I’d love to organize my stable...
> thank you



I keep mine in the boxes because I have no way to display them without having to dust them, and I aint about to do that.


----------



## Hannahscolorfulcloset

keekee404 said:


> My first


Aww I’m on the waitlist for this, too, it’s so cute! May I ask how much you paid for it and if it was much more expensive than the original PM? I read a Pegase price somewhere, but it was nearly double than what the PM costs here and Hermes rarely does these huge increases so I’m hoping I missed something exchange-wise...


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

stephc005 said:


> I keep mine in the boxes because I have no way to display them without having to dust them, and I aint about to do that.


Thank you. Same, but I’m looking for new ideas...


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

keekee404 said:


> My first


Love it


----------



## keekee404

Hannahscolorfulcloset said:


> Aww I’m on the waitlist for this, too, it’s so cute! May I ask how much you paid for it and if it was much more expensive than the original PM? I read a Pegase price somewhere, but it was nearly double than what the PM costs here and Hermes rarely does these huge increases so I’m hoping I missed something exchange-wise...


Thanks.  It's 760 + tax cdn. The regular PM one is 500ish.  So this like 200 more.


----------



## erinrose

l cannot decide if l want to get one of these little guys! Everytime l see one l think, geez that is so silly and childlike looking but everytime l touch one in the store l fall in love with the quality. What to do! l just got a picotin in etoupe and wondering what color rodeo would look cute paired with it. What do you think?


----------



## JY1217

erinrose said:


> l cannot decide if l want to get one of these little guys! Everytime l see one l think, geez that is so silly and childlike looking but everytime l touch one in the store l fall in love with the quality. What to do! l just got a picotin in etoupe and wondering what color rodeo would look cute paired with it. What do you think?


if I could choose again, I would have not bought any rodeo because the addiction is real!! you are warned!
I think you can do any rodeo on Etoupe . I would suggest these two color combinations for your picotin though:


----------



## erinrose

JY1217 said:


> if I could choose again, I would have not bought any rodeo because the addiction is real!! you are warned!
> I think you can do any rodeo on Etoupe . I would suggest these two color combinations for your picotin though:
> View attachment 5058050
> 
> View attachment 5058049


Thanks so much for your reply!  My store actually has that first rodeo! Must try it on with my bag!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bumping this thread. Does anybody have info on the full list of colour ways of the Pegase Rodeo?


----------



## papertiger

chicinthecity777 said:


> Bumping this thread. Does anybody have info on the full list of colour ways of the Pegase Rodeo?
> 
> View attachment 5064544



No, and no idea what I'd use it for since I don't use my one and only, but just give it me now anyway!


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> No, and no idea what I'd use it for since I don't use my one and only, but just give it me now anyway!


Right? It's just beyond cute! My SA showed me all the colours when I was in the store but I regret that I didn't ask her to send me a screenshot. If nobody has more info I will try to email her later.


----------



## kittynui

I’ve seen that so far


----------



## momoc

chicinthecity777 said:


> Bumping this thread. Does anybody have info on the full list of colour ways of the Pegase Rodeo?
> 
> View attachment 5064544



I think there are at least :

Framboise w/ Rose Sakura, Rouge Sellier
Sesame w/ Noir, Nata
Menthe w/ Sesame, Bleu Brume
Jaune Bourgeon w/ Bleu Brume, Nata
Bleu Brume w/ Sesame, Vert Bosphore

I feel like I saw a longer list than that somewhere but can’t find it, and I believe these 5 are the ones we have seen so far among social media / reseller photos.


----------



## handbag_harlot

like i said  the list is on the other charm thread

we’re missing:
bleu france/ mauve sylvestre/ capucine 
poppy/ craie/ terre battue 
( it goes body/ mane & tail/ wing)


----------



## momoc

handbag_harlot said:


> like i said  the list is on the other charm thread
> 
> we’re missing:
> bleu france/ mauve sylvestre/ capucine
> poppy/ craie/ terre battue



Hmm I also have this idea that there should be one with Rouge Sellier as the main body color. But again I don’t remember where I saw the longer list now lol

edit: and it’s not rouge sellier w/ Rose Sakura and Framboise like the regular rodeo combo. It was with some other colors


----------



## handbag_harlot

momoc said:


> Hmm I also have this idea that there should be one with Rouge Sellier as the main body color. But again I don’t remember where I saw the longer list now lol
> 
> edit: and it’s not rouge sellier w/ Rose Sakura and Framboise like the regular rodeo combo. It was with some other colors


yes you're referring to the list on the other thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...imals-fruits-luck-motion.725735/post-34399616


----------



## chicinthecity777

kittynui said:


> I’ve seen that so far





momoc said:


> I think there are at least :
> 
> Framboise w/ Rose Sakura, Rouge Sellier
> Sesame w/ Noir, Nata
> Menthe w/ Sesame, Bleu Brume
> Jaune Bourgeon w/ Bleu Brume, Nata
> Bleu Brume w/ Sesame, Vert Bosphore
> 
> I feel like I saw a longer list than that somewhere but can’t find it, and I believe these 5 are the ones we have seen so far among social media / reseller photos.





handbag_harlot said:


> like i said  the list is on the other charm thread
> 
> we’re missing:
> bleu france/ mauve sylvestre/ capucine
> poppy/ craie/ terre battue
> ( it goes body/ mane & tail/ wing)


Thank you guys! I hope I don't end up with more than one! They are so darn cute!


----------



## papertiger

chicinthecity777 said:


> Thank you guys! I hope I don't end up with more than one! They are so darn cute!



I like the 'palomino' Jaune B you showed us, looks like an horse-angel LOL


----------



## etoile de mer

papertiger said:


> I like the 'palomino' Jaune B you showed us, looks like an horse-angel LOL



Agree, love that one best, and agree, absolutely don't need one, likely would not use, but still kinda hard to resist!!


----------



## Serenithie

My boy menthe and his sister in rose mexico!


----------



## exchangeluxury

Has anyone seen this in US store? Saw some online these days! They are the new rodeo. Cute isn’t it?


----------



## _kiki119_

see few TPFers posted in recent purchase thread.  
It is on my wishlist with my SA...


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

My SA just offered me these and I don’t know which colour to take!


----------



## Styleanyone

Precious_UK said:


> My SA just offered me these and I don’t know which colour to take!


TAKE BOTH! I Would


----------



## LadyCupid

Does anyone have the reference number for any of the pegase rodeo to share please? THank you.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Styleanyone said:


> TAKE BOTH! I Would


Do you think this is a seasonal charm or that it will now be part of the classic collection? I like to pace myself with shopping so i can buy little but often and that way it feels like a treat every week! Haha.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

LadyCupid said:


> Does anyone have the reference number for any of the pegase rodeo to share please? THank you.



 Sorry I don’t but once my purchase is complete, I’ll send the reference from my receipt to you.


----------



## LadyCupid

Precious_UK said:


> Sorry I don’t but once my purchase is complete, I’ll send the reference from my receipt to you.


Thank you in advance. I appreciate it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Precious_UK said:


> My SA just offered me these and I don’t know which colour to take!


Depends if you want pop color or more neutral. Of these 2, I think I would take the malachite one...
but my heart is set on a pink one that is coming out (still haven't seen one IRL in the USA)
I know there will be many more released so don't feel pressured to buy both although it is tempting.
I take your approach... slow and steady purchases hahahahah


----------



## Styleanyone

@Precious_UK, I don’t know if they are seasonal. I haven’t seen any in person yet. I remembered, H used to have the rodeo with real horse hair, they were not seasonal, they appeared here and there but now I am no longer seeing them. I agreed with @israel_flava, malachite is nice pop color if you like it, I probably will get the gold (neutral) one for now and wait for other colors to appear.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Styleanyone said:


> @Precious_UK, I don’t know if they are seasonal. I haven’t seen any in person yet. I remembered, H used to have the rodeo with real horse hair, they were not seasonal, they appeared here and there but now I am no longer seeing them. I agreed with @israel_flava, malachite is nice pop color if you like it, I probably will get the gold (neutral) one for now and wait for other colors to appear.




Wow! Real horse hair ones would be amazing. It’s definitely hard not to feel pressured and feel like “if I don’t buy it now, I’ll never be able to get it again”! I think I might get the neutral and play it safe and then pick a pop colour later that I truly love. I’m not a huge lover of greens! Thank you to you and @Israeli_Flava for your advice.


----------



## Styleanyone

Precious_UK said:


> Wow! Real horse hair ones would be amazing. It’s definitely hard not to feel pressured and feel like “if I don’t buy it now, I’ll never be able to get it again”! I think I might get the neutral and play it safe and then pick a pop colour later that I truly love. I’m not a huge lover of greens! Thank you to you and @Israeli_Flava for your advice.


Here are the photos of my rodeo with horse hair.


----------



## excalibur

Is Pegasus much more expensive than regular rodeo? Pm rodeo is about $450 if I’m not mistaken.
Thanks


----------



## kittynui

excalibur said:


> Is Pegasus much more expensive than regular rodeo? Pm rodeo is about $450 if I’m not mistaken.
> Thanks


Rodeo PM is 371€
And rodeo pegase PM is 471€


----------



## excalibur

kittynui said:


> Rodeo PM is 371€
> And rodeo pegase PM is 471€



thank you!!


----------



## _kiki119_

What color rodeo would you pair with Bleu Frida?


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

LadyCupid said:


> Thank you in advance. I appreciate it.



Hello,

Just a quick message to say this is the reference number of the item on my receipt. Hope that helps!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

_kiki119_ said:


> What color rodeo would you pair with Bleu Frida?



I love a blue and pink contrast so perhaps something in pink tones?


----------



## Perja

Precious_UK said:


> My SA just offered me these and I don’t know which colour to take!


Which one did you get? I really wanted the gold with the black mane!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Perja said:


> Which one did you get? I really wanted the gold with the black mane!


That is the one I decided to go for in the end! I thought I’d play it safe as it’s my first rodeo charm. Hopefully it will arrive by the end of the week.


----------



## Perja

Precious_UK said:


> That is the one I decided to go for in the end! I thought I’d play it safe as it’s my first rodeo charm. Hopefully it will arrive by the end of the week.


Great choice! I’m sure it will be even more pretty in person. I hope you’ll share some shots when it arrives!


----------



## I Love Hermes

kissmespell said:


> A new addition to my stable: So Black Touch Rodeo PM (Alligator)


Congrats! I’m waiting for that call...


----------



## _kiki119_

i was offered a black togo touch a month back when I first inquired about rodeo... 
I had colors in mind and did not want to spend that much on a charm... I kick myself to this day that i declined the offer


----------



## LadyCupid

SS 2021 Pegase Rodeo Color combinations


----------



## LadyCupid

LadyCupid said:


> Thank you for the list. I have also made the chart a while back too since no one was updating the chart after Notorious Pink created one. It's here and the post quoted above has the rest in case anyone else needs to refer to it. Let me add the rest that I have too since I have not been updating for a while now too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922178
> View attachment 4922179


Additional update on regular rodeo color combinations.


----------



## Perja

Thank you @LadyCupid ! That's fantastic. 

And the Bleu Brume/Sesame/Bosphore pegasus is winging its way to me! I'm so happy.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Perja said:


> Thank you @LadyCupid ! That's fantastic.
> 
> And the Bleu Brume/Sesame/Bosphore pegasus is winging its way to me! I'm so happy.


That’s the color combo I had my SA book for me, too!


----------



## _kiki119_

Which would u choose to with Bleu Frida PHW?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Does anyone know if Pegase Rodeo is available in US stores yet?


----------



## smallfry

_kiki119_ said:


> Which would u choose to with Bleu Frida PHW?


I would choose the light blue pony.


----------



## jenayb

Are the Touch Rodeos that difficult to come by at the boutique? I picked one up this weekend but then saw them going for way over retail online...


----------



## acrowcounted

jenaywins said:


> Are the Touch Rodeos that difficult to come by at the boutique? I picked one up this weekend but then saw them going for way over retail online...


No, people have just bought into the hype despite the fact that rodeo inventory seems to be at an all time high. Rodeos in general don’t seem to be moving at the crazy resale prices much anymore either (even SO noir PMs). I mean, you’ll randomly find the person with more money than sense who will pay 2x+ but these people seem to be fewer and farther between, thankfully.


----------



## jenayb

acrowcounted said:


> No, people have just bought into the hype despite the fact that rodeo inventory seems to be at an all time high. Rodeos in general don’t seem to be moving at the crazy resale prices much anymore either (even SO noir PMs). I mean, you’ll randomly find the person with more money than sense who will pay 2x+ but these people seem to be fewer and farther between, thankfully.



I just saw one sell for $1050 and was seriously like


----------



## Senbei

Does anyone know anything about this gigantic (GGM??) rodeo? This image is from the SS21 scarf booklet.


----------



## Styleanyone

Senbei said:


> Does anyone know anything about this gigantic (GGM??) rodeo? This image is from the SS21 scarf booklet.
> View attachment 5073775


I noticed this too. Now, I am looking at it again. Looked like mini Kelly doll charm. I might be wrong.


----------



## Senbei

Styleanyone said:


> I noticed this too. Now, I am looking at it again. Looked like mini Kelly doll charm. I might be wrong.


The Kelly doll charm is on top of the rodeo. It kinda blends in with the camail bag.


----------



## Styleanyone

Senbei said:


> The Kelly doll charm is on top of the rodeo. It kinda blends in with the camail bag.


Yes, two charms


----------



## Perja

_kiki119_ said:


> Which would u choose to with Bleu Frida PHW?


Definitely the light blue one. Bleu Frida is quite strong and you need something that will echo, not clash especially because the standard rodeos bring 3 colours, not just a single pop.
That being said if you like colour oppositions, it would be best to pick a single colour Rodeo, and do that with the colours in person in front of you because it’s a fine line between striking and garish  


jenaywins said:


> I just saw one sell for $1050 and was seriously like


On Farfetch, the prices are  I posted one in the shopping thread the other day... 3K IIRC, with a very used one going for just under 1K. (It’s in one of my fave colour combos but c’mon!)


Styleanyone said:


> Yes, two charms


The Rodeo is much larger than normal, though, which is what @Senbei was noting. I’m also curious... and that combo is bomb!


----------



## coloradolvr

Senbei said:


> Does anyone know anything about this gigantic (GGM??) rodeo? This image is from the SS21 scarf booklet.
> View attachment 5073775


To me it looks like a standard GM size.  GM's are huge IMO.  I always thought I couldn't pull one off unless on luggage.


----------



## Summerof89

My SM has a pegase in Blue brume, sesame and bosphore, waiting to pick her up tomorrow!


----------



## Babypooh777

Summerof89 said:


> My SM has a pegase in Blue brume, sesame and bosphore, waiting to pick her up tomorrow!



That's my favorite combo for pegase! My SA ordered sesame/noir/nata for me and I'm not sure if I like it..


----------



## Summerof89

Babypooh777 said:


> That's my favorite combo for pegase! My SA ordered sesame/noir/nata for me and I'm not sure if I like it..



Perhaps wait for a color combo you prefer, my fav is actually the Jaune Bourgeon w/ Bleu Brume, Nata but I am happy with the one reserved as I don't have anything in shades of blue.


----------



## I_AM_AYM

I_AM_AYM said:


> View attachment 5042656
> 
> Got this Rodeo PM yesterday. Unfortunately will have to go and return / exchange it! Me and the SA both thought it looked orange while in the shop like on the left picture! She and I were both confused when we saw it said rose texas... I was super excited she found a rodeo PM for me at all cause initially she told me there were none so I ended up buying it very quickly! I didn't give it that much thought since we both thought it looked orange anyway. When I got home I saw it in daylight and immediately regretted purchasing it  It's a beautiful horsey but I just can't do pinks! Hoping my SA will hold a different color one for me that will better suit me!



Replying to my own post here. Finally found “the one” for me . Scored on H.com!


----------



## mango1313

Everyone that has been able to get the Rodeo Pegase, are you mostly getting the MM or PM size?


----------



## Perja

mango1313 said:


> Everyone that has been able to get the Rodeo Pegase, are you mostly getting the MM or PM size?


I'm getting the PM because it's going to be a bit much with the wings & all, especially remembering that I was  at Rodeos what feels like three minutes (and three Rodeos) ago.


----------



## mango1313

Perja said:


> I'm getting the PM because it's going to be a bit much with the wings & all, especially remembering that I was  at Rodeos what feels like three minutes (and three Rodeos) ago.



I really want a PM size but heard a lot of people say that they are only seeing the MM size so I’m considering gettting an MM size and making it work. Lol


----------



## elle woods

Summerof89 said:


> My SM has a pegase in Blue brume, sesame and bosphore, waiting to pick her up tomorrow!


I am getting the same one, also picking up tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## missmythology

mango1313 said:


> I really want a PM size but heard a lot of people say that they are only seeing the MM size so I’m considering gettting an MM size and making it work. Lol


I also was looking for a pm, but seems I’m getting a mm and I’m still


----------



## kittynui

My rodeo collection


----------



## elle woods

kittynui said:


> My rodeo collection
> 
> View attachment 5078231
> View attachment 5078232


Can I ask which cw of the wow twilly that is? I have the same rodeo pegasus and thinking what twilly I need to match it


----------



## kittynui

It’s bleu ciel/vert/rose (light blue green and pink)


----------



## _kiki119_

For those who have gotten Pegase rodeo, are you in the us?


----------



## idonothave1

Does anyone know the retail price of the So Noir Rodeo PM Touch Alligator?


----------



## acrowcounted

idonothave1 said:


> Does anyone know the retail price of the So Noir Rodeo PM Touch Alligator?


$750 USD per this screenshot


----------



## JY1217

Scored my pegasus from the German Hermes website !


----------



## Perja

JY1217 said:


> Scored my pegasus from the German Hermes website !



What a great combo with your bag! And I love the “real horse” look of this colourway.


----------



## mango1313

missmythology said:


> I also was looking for a pm, but seems I’m getting a mm and I’m still



It’s better than having FOMO!


----------



## elle woods

_kiki119_ said:


> For those who have gotten Pegase rodeo, are you in the us?


I am in Canada


----------



## lilneko69

This little Pegasus flew in to shoo away the rain in NY!


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Senbei said:


> Does anyone know anything about this gigantic (GGM??) rodeo? This image is from the SS21 scarf booklet.
> View attachment 5073775



hmmm not sure it the same size or not. 
my SA showed me these 2 lovely rodeo in the boutique few days ago.
the bigger on is MM she said it's this season colour, it think it looks similar in the booklet.


----------



## _kiki119_

silly questions.. how do you pronoune Rodeo?

Ro-day-oh - as in "I shop still I drop at Rodeo Drive"
or
ro-dee-oh - as in "I saw a cute cowboy at the country rodeo today"


----------



## merciboo

My second rodeo


----------



## Hermes Zen

_kiki119_ said:


> silly questions.. how do you pronoune Rodeo?
> 
> Ro-day-oh - as in "I shop still I drop at Rodeo Drive"
> or
> ro-dee-oh - as in "I saw a cute cowboy at the country rodeo today"



Your second option ... Ro-dee-oh ... cute cowboy at the country rodeo.


----------



## Senbei

PrincessSoFear said:


> hmmm not sure it the same size or not.
> my SA showed me these 2 lovely rodeo in the boutique few days ago.
> the bigger on is MM she said it's this season colour, it think it looks similar in the booklet.
> View attachment 5080244


Thanks for sharing this. It does look like the one in the catalog. Perhaps the Camail was relatively small and made the horse look especially big.


----------



## apeaceofmasterpiece

LadyCupid said:


> SS 2021 Pegase Rodeo Color combinations
> 
> View attachment 5073029


How limited do you think these would be?


----------



## Perja

_kiki119_ said:


> silly questions.. how do you pronoune Rodeo?
> 
> Ro-day-oh - as in "I shop still I drop at Rodeo Drive"
> or
> ro-dee-oh - as in "I saw a cute cowboy at the country rodeo today"



Ro-deh-oh, with a snooty French accent.    I'd also say ro-dee-oh, because those horsies are even cuter than the cowboy.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Just picked up this cutie pie today!


----------



## Tibovw

I was able to score these two cuties today! So happy to get my hands on the ‘pegase’ one in my favorite combo! Love it!


----------



## misseLaNeous

Tibovw said:


> I was able to score these two cuties today! So happy to get my hands on the ‘pegase’ one in my favorite combo! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082029


I got this pegase combo too and so excited!!!


----------



## SaRo_0

Picked up this rodeo pegase this past weekend! Bleu Brume


----------



## Perja

Tibovw said:


> I was able to score these two cuties today! So happy to get my hands on the ‘pegase’ one in my favorite combo! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082029


I got the Bleu Brume one but seeing yours gives me major FOMO on the sesame/noir/nata!


----------



## pink-peony

Hi guys, I went to Hermès for my first visit and was offered this rodeo. I bought it even tho I don’t have a h bag to pair it with because my friend said her friend is interested in buying it off me if I didn’t want it and she said it in front of the SA so the SA knows I might keep it or sell it to my friend’s friend. My question is, if I sell it to the friend at retail, will the SA think I am a reseller and never offer me a birkin/Kelly in the future? I want to make sure I don’t get blacklisted...


----------



## acrowcounted

pink-peony said:


> Hi guys, I went to Hermès for my first visit and was offered this rodeo. I bought it even tho I don’t have a h bag to pair it with because my friend said her friend is interested in buying it off me if I didn’t want it and she said it in front of the SA so the SA knows I might keep it or sell it to my friend’s friend. My question is, if I sell it to the friend at retail, will the SA think I am a reseller and never offer me a birkin/Kelly in the future? I want to make sure I don’t get blacklisted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083773


How would the SA know that you had sold it?


----------



## pink-peony

acrowcounted said:


> How would the SA know that you had sold it?


My friend was with me and said it right in front of her that her friend is interested and will buy off me if I get it. And during checkout the SA (I think jokingly) said I should keep it and not give it to the friend.


----------



## acrowcounted

pink-peony said:


> My friend was with me and said it right in front of her that her friend is interested and will buy off me if I get it. And during checkout the SA (I think jokingly) said I should keep it and not give it to the friend.


Ok. But again, how would the SA know that you sold it?


----------



## kissmespell

The first Pegasus to land in my region! My SA apologized for this not arriving in time for Mother's Day.
Looks like lots of Blue brume/sesame/bosphore have been making their way into lovely homes.


----------



## merciboo

Buy Pegasus in Hermes.com 
Lovely ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## afsweet

Got my Pegasus last weekend in NYC - pm in bleu brume. I had been asking my SA for months and lucked out that they arrived just in time


----------



## missmythology

Soo in love with these !! 
Over the moon I got one in my fav colours ! I wouldn't´t say no to one in rouge sellier and framboise though... 



Edited: tPF rules


----------



## Israeli_Flava

missmythology said:


> Soo in love with these !!
> Over the moon I got one in my fav colours ! I wouldn't´t say no to one in rouge sellier and framboise though...
> View attachment 5084982


Super cute video! Looks perfect on your halzan and flowing dress! Congrats!


----------



## missmythology

Israeli_Flava said:


> Super cute video! Looks perfect on your halzan and flowing dress! Congrats!


Thank you !!


----------



## coloradolvr

missmythology said:


> Soo in love with these !!
> Over the moon I got one in my fav colours ! I wouldn't´t say no to one in rouge sellier and framboise though...
> View attachment 5084982


Love it!  Such a cute video


----------



## missmythology

coloradolvr said:


> Love it!  Such a cute video


Thanks a lot


----------



## Naynaykilla

Anyone heard of being limited on buying rodeos? I’m in NYC and shop at Madison and my SA just told me that they will start limiting rodeo purchases to 3 annually to allow for fair distribution of sales to others.

I’m the type that buys a rodeo or two every time I go in the shop, so I am/was horrified. Wondering how true this is or if this is a store only policy because stock is so limited because of Covid


----------



## Crapples

Naynaykilla said:


> Anyone heard of being limited on buying rodeos? I’m in NYC and shop at Madison and my SA just told me that they will start limiting rodeo purchases to 3 annually to allow for fair distribution of sales to others.
> 
> I’m the type that buys a rodeo or two every time I go in the shop, so I am/was horrified. Wondering how true this is or if this is a store only policy because stock is so limited because of Covid


I think it is confirmed for website purchases, but sad for in-store.  I would tend to think your SA would probably be lenient, if allowed.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Crapples said:


> I think it is confirmed for website purchases, but sad for in-store.  I would tend to think your SA would probably be lenient, if allowed.  Fingers crossed.


He said he can try but the SM is really cracking down


----------



## _kiki119_

Rodeo Noir Touch MM is on US H.com now


----------



## elle woods

Naynaykilla said:


> Anyone heard of being limited on buying rodeos? I’m in NYC and shop at Madison and my SA just told me that they will start limiting rodeo purchases to 3 annually to allow for fair distribution of sales to others.
> 
> I’m the type that buys a rodeo or two every time I go in the shop, so I am/was horrified. Wondering how true this is or if this is a store only policy because stock is so limited because of Covid


My store told me this last year... But we are always limited in Canada, even before covid (ie one quota per year when everyone else had two).


----------



## lovelyhongbao

2 Rodeo touch


----------



## papertiger

Naynaykilla said:


> Anyone heard of being limited on buying rodeos? I’m in NYC and shop at Madison and my SA just told me that they will start* limiting rodeo purchases to 3 annually to allow for fair distribution of sales to others.*
> 
> I’m the type that buys a rodeo or two every time I go in the shop, so I am/was horrified. Wondering how true this is or if this is a store only policy because stock is so limited because of Covid



Fair enough


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Naynaykilla said:


> Anyone heard of being limited on buying rodeos? I’m in NYC and shop at Madison and my SA just told me that they will start limiting rodeo purchases to 3 annually to allow for fair distribution of sales to others.
> 
> I’m the type that buys a rodeo or two every time I go in the shop, so I am/was horrified. Wondering how true this is or if this is a store only policy because stock is so limited because of Covid


I heard this from my SA too. It seems The rule started this year.


----------



## Naynaykilla

lovelyhongbao said:


> I heard this from my SA too. It seems The rule started this year.


That makes me so sad! I may have to have hubs purchase for me under his profile then. Cuz I buy 3 in one shopping trip usually


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Naynaykilla said:


> That makes me so sad! I may have to have hubs purchase for me under his profile then. Cuz I buy 3 in one shopping trip usually


Understood. I was thinking to get more rodeo, and my SA told me this new rule, and she said I already got 2 rodeo touch and she wanted to save my last quota for the Pegasus.


----------



## Naynaykilla

lovelyhongbao said:


> Understood. I was thinking to get more rodeo, and my SA told me this new rule, and she said I already got 2 rodeo touch and she wanted to save my last quota for the Pegasus.


 the Pegasus is worth using the quota! I was hoping to collect them all. I told my SA. So far I have purchased well over that quota so not sure if he will offer more but I did let him know if more colors come in, my husband will gladly use up his quota for me. The Pegasus rodeo is so special


----------



## JY1217

does this new rule of 3 Rodeos only exist in US or also in EU?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JY1217 said:


> does this new rule of 3 Rodeos only exist in US or also in EU?


I have friends in EU and AUS that say it applies there too. I have heard this rule has been in place for quite some time but I have never personally bought more than 3 in order to test if this is a hard and fast rule or at SA discretion to enforce.... but I believe it's enforced on H.com (worldwide) as they will cancel your order once you exceed 3 but not so strictly enforced at boutiques.


----------



## Rhl2987

I love the new Pegasus Rodeo! This is the blue Brume version.


----------



## _kiki119_

My SA offered me one in Blue Brume when i picked up my quota today.  She said that they just arrived in the US and each of SA at her store only allotted one.


----------



## MissIn

I only became aware of this rodeo limit rule recently when my friend tried to purchase a second rodeo (in the same month) and our SA said the SM would need to approve it. We were told the rule is to crack down on reselling since rodeos turn a profit.


----------



## Senbei

MissIn said:


> I only became aware of this rodeo limit rule recently when my friend tried to purchase a second rodeo (in the same month) and our SA said the SM would need to approve it. We were told the rule is to crack down on reselling since rodeos turn a profit.


It sucks that we need to have these rules, but I welcome it for a more fair chance at getting rodeos.


----------



## _kiki119_

MissIn said:


> I only became aware of this rodeo limit rule recently when my friend tried to purchase a second rodeo (in the same month) and our SA said the SM would need to approve it. We were told the rule is to crack down on reselling since rodeos turn a profit.



Interesting.  R u in US? I was able to purchase a rodeo and a Pegasus yesterday


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Senbei said:


> It sucks that we need to have these rules, but I welcome it for a more fair chance at getting rodeos.


Me too! I'm sick of seeing rodeos and now these pegasus on EBay for 3 times retail and I just want one Pegasus... from the boutique.


----------



## cestAA

New in Rodeo Touch PM on B30 Vert Cypress (taurillon novillo leather). I don’t plan on using the Rose Azlee on this bag but it was for a fun comparison! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

A8pan said:


> New in Rodeo Touch PM on B30 Vert Cypress (taurillon novillo leather). I don’t plan on using the Rose Azlee on this bag but it was for a fun comparison! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092577


I think they both look cute matched w/your B!!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

My rodeo pegase is here!


My Hermes bags are all in red colors. I found the CW of the charm didn’t match my bag…

1. Without a twilly.


2. With a twilly in noir.


3. With a red twilly.


Which one do you prefer?

Welcome to my Orange Ranch.


----------



## Naynaykilla

luzdetaiwan said:


> My rodeo pegase is here!
> View attachment 5094435
> 
> My Hermes bags are all in red colors. I found the CW of the charm didn’t match my bag…
> 
> 1. Without a twilly.
> View attachment 5094438
> 
> 2. With a twilly in noir.
> View attachment 5094439
> 
> 3. With a red twilly.
> View attachment 5094437
> 
> Which one do you prefer?
> 
> Welcome to my Orange Ranch.
> View attachment 5094436


Love this sesame!!! I want them all! I got the Bleu brume and can not wait to collect them all!


----------



## MissIn

Senbei said:


> It sucks that we need to have these rules, but I welcome it for a more fair chance at getting rodeos.


Agreed! Hopefully everyone will now be able to get their hands on one easier.


_kiki119_ said:


> Interesting.  R u in US? I was able to purchase a rodeo and a Pegasus yesterday


Yes, I am based in the US. That is great you were able to get two!


----------



## corgimom11

I'm glad they are going to start having rules like that for rodeos. My experience has been its harder to get a hold of a rodeo than a quota bag unfortunately, despite my hounding my SA during my appointments lol. It gets increasingly frustrating when you see them selling on resale market for what they are. I think my problem is that I am really color picky also, if it has something like pink or lime in it I won't take it so it just compounds. But in my almost 2 years of shopping at H, I've only been able to grab one rodeo, and at least it was the so black PM.


----------



## Nahreen

I did see them online (EU or France H online) quite frequently last summer/autumn. So I feel it is more easy now than before when they seemed to only be available in stores.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

All my rodeos were scored on H.com. When I still shopped in my local H boutique, it was impossible to see one. It was hard to see when I visited h boutiques abroad, too. Though it gets out of stock quickly on the website, at least for me, it is much easier to get one there than in boutiques.
There is also a rule of 3 rodeos per semester on H.com.


----------



## merciboo

just only have MM size( rodeo pegase) in eu
have already 3 rodeo ...can not buy on H.com


----------



## luzdetaiwan

merciboo said:


> just only have MM size( rodeo pegase) in eu
> have already 3 rodeo ...can not buy on H.com


Did you get all of them on H.com this year? If so, you have to wait until July and it will be a new semester.


----------



## merciboo

luzdetaiwan said:


> Did you get all of them on H.com this year? If so, you have to wait until July and it will be a new semester.


yes all on H.com
cant buy in shop, no rodeo in uk shop i cant see ...


----------



## Styleanyone

I thought 3 rodeo per every 6 months. Has the rule changed this year to 3 per year? It would be hard to limit 3 per year .


----------



## merciboo

Styleanyone said:


> I thought 3 rodeo per every 6 months. Has the rule changed this year to 3 per year? It would be hard to limit 3 per year .


yes, i think 3 rodeo per every 6 months
i am new , so i just ask thanks


----------



## merciboo

luzdetaiwan said:


> Did you get all of them on H.com this year? If so, you have to wait until July and it will be a new semester.


thank you


----------



## Iffi

Yes, I got it!!! The pegagse in my favorit colour  - last week from H.com (Europe).


----------



## lalaland0515

Hello ladies,

I'm a newbie and have just discovered all the cute rodeos and other charms. I've decided that I want to purchase a Rooroo as my first charm. Could somebody tell me whether Rooroo charms are discontinued? I've been stalking the H.com but haven't seen them come up. Do I have to ask an SA to locate one, or I'd have a better chance in preloved market? Thank you in advance


----------



## merciboo

malizi said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie and have just discovered all the cute rodeos and other charms. I've decided that I want to purchase a Rooroo as my first charm. Could somebody tell me whether Rooroo charms are discontinued? I've been stalking the H.com but haven't seen them come up. Do I have to ask an SA to locate one, or I'd have a better chance in preloved market? Thank you in advance


hello i saw rooroo charms in harrods in eu last month, hope can help you


----------



## Ball

My two new rodeo PMs.  Another Touch and my 3rd Pegase


----------



## CocoLover27

Ball said:


> My two new rodeo PMs.  Another Touch and my 3rd Pegase
> 
> View attachment 5102310
> View attachment 5102312
> View attachment 5102315


Wow! So lucky you got 3 pegase . Did you get from Hermes.com or boutique? I’ve been trying both online and boutique but no luck .


----------



## monipod

I love Rodeo and want one to hang on my new-to-me Massai, but they are not cheap so if I'm getting one, it has to be the right colourway. So hard to decide and find the best deal on secondhand market! Lots of fun though...


----------



## Ball

CocoLover27 said:


> Wow! So lucky you got 3 pegase . Did you get from Hermes.com or boutique? I’ve been trying both online and boutique but no luck .


Boutique.  From my lovely SA


----------



## lalaland0515

merciboo said:


> hello i saw rooroo charms in harrods in eu last month, hope can help you



Hello merciboo,

Thank you! I checked Harrods.com but unfortunately they don't sell the Rooroo charms online I'm based in the USA.


----------



## Ball

And my fourth rodeo pegase PM today!  One last color to go for the full collection (thought it's five in total) 

The first pic shows the three I got before and the second pic is a new one I got today


----------



## hermes&chanel

Saw this at a gift shop in Hawaii! You can’t beat the price! LOL!


----------



## closetluxe

I don’t know how my SA was able to order this for me but he did!  It came shrink wrapped with hubby's name on it (our account is under his name).  Feeling so lucky to have gotten one.


----------



## LVovely

Just managed to buy the Rodéo in my dream colour on h.com soo excited! Still shaking ! Was trying for days (I know, crazy, please don‘t judge)! A Pégase would be nice as well, but kinda impossible I think…


----------



## KelticKelpie

lovelyrita said:


> Just managed to buy the Rodéo in my dream colour on h.com soo excited! Still shaking ! Was trying for days (I know, crazy, please don‘t judge)! A Pégase would be nice as well, but kinda impossible I think…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110728


Omg congratulations!! 
I’ve been stalking online for 7months now and despite seeing many, every time I get one in the basket it suddenly becomes unavailable again. I even called the online customer service today and my SA (Bond street, London) but both said none of the ones I was looking for are anywhere in the UK. Beyond frustrating. 
This one is on the top of my list though, I’m so pleased for you. Please do share a photo when it arrives!


----------



## LVovely

KelticKelpie said:


> Omg congratulations!!
> I’ve been stalking online for 7months now and despite seeing many, every time I get one in the basket it suddenly becomes unavailable again. I even called the online customer service today and my SA (Bond street, London) but both said none of the ones I was looking for are anywhere in the UK. Beyond frustrating.
> This one is on the top of my list though, I’m so pleased for you. Please do share a photo when it arrives!


Thank you! Will definitley share a pic once it arrives! I know, it‘s super frustrating especially when you see all these Rodéos popping up on reseller sites for CRAZY prices!
What helped me was to make sure I am logged into my account and have my payment details saved, but you have to be really quick. I refreshed the site and the Rodéos literally just came up and were gone 20sec later!


----------



## LVovely

luzdetaiwan said:


> There is also a rule of 3 rodeos per semester on H.com.



Do you know if this applies to returned Rodéos as well? I returned this one today as it was too big for me (MM) and the colours just weren‘t right. I hope I am back to 1 Rodéo now on h.com


----------



## luzdetaiwan

lovelyrita said:


> Do you know if this applies to returned Rodéos as well? I returned this one today as it was too big for me (MM) and the colours just weren‘t right. I hope I am back to 1 Rodéo now on h.com
> View attachment 5110758


This CW reminds me of Superman. Sorry, I have no idea. You should call CS? 
From July to December will be a new semester. It will be July soon so it should be Okay.


----------



## cc addict

I’m new w rodeo charms. My sa offered me a so black rodeo charm. I definitely said yes. Just wondering what makes it so rare ?  Can someone educate me.  Pls and thx. !!


----------



## Venessa84

Why didn’t anyone tell me how addicting and cute these rodeos actually are??




Added another one with a little touch.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Venessa84 said:


> Why didn’t anyone tell me how addicting and cute these rodeos actually are??
> 
> View attachment 5111473
> 
> 
> Added another one with a little touch.


We are rodeo twins! Congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

Naynaykilla said:


> We are rodeo twins! Congrats!


Yay!! How cute is this color combo.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Venessa84 said:


> Yay!! How cute is this color combo.


So cute! I love pink so this was such a happy surprise!


----------



## Ball

Venessa84 said:


> Why didn’t anyone tell me how addicting and cute these rodeos actually are??
> 
> View attachment 5111473
> 
> 
> Added another one with a little touch.


I know, right?  And I go this one too.  Love the color combo!


----------



## Kaka_bobo

After getting a few nos on items I inquired with my SA yesterday, I nonchalantly asked if there were any Rodeos, expecting a no as well. 
SA said she had one in Menthe but in MM......I said I dun mind the size....so she went to grab it...
She was quite excited to show me, and well it was a nice surprise!! not just a rodeo, but a flying one!!!! This pretty one came home with me and is now named, Mojito.


----------



## crazybag88

Finally got mine. Hard to stop at 1. Hoping for one in Framboise as well.


----------



## LOA24

I also added my first (hopefully last) horsie, plus it‘s a special one…


----------



## LVovely

Here it it 


KelticKelpie said:


> Omg congratulations!!
> I’ve been stalking online for 7months now and despite seeing many, every time I get one in the basket it suddenly becomes unavailable again. I even called the online customer service today and my SA (Bond street, London) but both said none of the ones I was looking for are anywhere in the UK. Beyond frustrating.
> This one is on the top of my list though, I’m so pleased for you. Please do share a photo when it arrives!


Here it is


----------



## LVovely

Looks better on my Evelyne though…what do you guys think?


----------



## LVovely

Ball said:


> I know, right?  And I go this one too.  Love the color combo!


I thought I will stop at one


----------



## HMuse

lovemylife15 said:


> I also added my first (hopefully last) horsie, plus it‘s a special one…
> View attachment 5115562


for the life of me, didn't know that rodeo has morphed into pegasus. First glance, seriously thought it's some knockoff. i am still laughing.....


----------



## KelticKelpie

lovelyrita said:


> Here it it
> 
> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 5116320


Awww so pretty, just makes me want it even more now seeing it on your bags. Really hope you’re pleased with it


----------



## LOA24

HMuse said:


> for the life of me, didn't know that rodeo has morphed into pegasus. First glance, seriously thought it's some knockoff. i am still laughing.....


I can't blame you


----------



## yuukei

First Rodeo/Pegasus ever! I love it as a perfect pop of color for my bronze dore B. Hoping to get more in the future


----------



## Leo the Lion

Obsessed over my little Pegase PM in Menthe for my B25 Noir with RGHW!


----------



## KelticKelpie

Leo the Lion said:


> View attachment 5118561
> 
> Obsessed over my little Pegase PM in Menthe for my B25 Noir with RGHW!


Oh this is absolutely stunning  congrats on your purchase! It’s so nice to see these becoming acquired a little more, perhaps their not as rare to come by as I once thought having seen them posted on here now a few good times. So happy for you though; just gorgeous.


----------



## Leo the Lion

KelticKelpie said:


> Oh this is absolutely stunning  congrats on your purchase! It’s so nice to see these becoming acquired a little more, perhaps their not as rare to come by as I once thought having seen them posted on here now a few good times. So happy for you though; just gorgeous.


Thanks so much! They had a Blue Brume in mm size as well. My SA said that more are coming!!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Im over the moon with 2 surprises from my H angel.


----------



## Leo the Lion

RataDrawitra said:


> Im over the moon with 2 surprises from my H angel.


Twinning all 3! Congrats!!!


----------



## LVovely

This little guy flew by my house today, so of course I gave him shelter 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my collection is growing at such a fast pace, they are soo addicting!


----------



## LVovely

RataDrawitra said:


> Im over the moon with 2 surprises from my H angel.


Are they PM or MM? Soo beautiful!!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

lovelyrita said:


> Are they PM or MM? Soo beautiful!!


Pm


----------



## Sammy Royal

Finally joined the Pegase Club today! So happy to have gotten one at all - and this is, indeed, one of my fav CWs and PM size... Although the main colour translates to yellow, it is a light green IRL (more green than shown in my pix):


----------



## Naynaykilla

Sammy Royal said:


> Finally joined the Pegase Club today! So happy to have gotten one at all - and this is, indeed, one of my fav CWs and PM size... Although the main colour translates to yellow, it is a light green IRL (more green than shown in my pix):
> View attachment 5124601
> View attachment 5124602



Literally the one I’m obsessed over adding to my collection, I need this and the sesame one


----------



## Sammy Royal

Naynaykilla said:


> Literally the one I’m obsessed over adding to my collection, I need this and the sesame one


Keeping my fingers crossed for you - and everyone else who is still on the hunt...


----------



## hokatie

The rodeo is matching with my dress today.


----------



## mcpro

This Unicorn completed my Rodeo collection


----------



## cc addict

My very first rodeo ! So stoked !


----------



## Naynaykilla

cc addict said:


> My very first rodeo ! So stoked !


That was my first too! And now I’m deep in the rodeos


----------



## cc addict

Naynaykilla said:


> That was my first too! And now I’m deep in the rodeos


Didn’t know cute these things were. Now I’m an addict.  More more more lol.


----------



## KRZ

I’ve been searching for a lime rodeo PM. Is it still available in the stores?  or was it only offered last year?


----------



## Naynaykilla

cc addict said:


> Didn’t know cute these things were. Now I’m an addict.  More more more lol.


Yes, I started with 1 and steady and up to 20 now and just started collecting in 2019 ‍♀️ The H-obsession is real.


----------



## cc addict

Naynaykilla said:


> Yes, I started with 1 and steady and up to 20 now and just started collecting in 2019 ‍♀ The H-obsession is real.


 haha. Oh man !!! 20 wowee!! Quite the collection !


----------



## Naynaykilla

cc addict said:


> haha. Oh man !!! 20 wowee!! Quite the collection !



Yea every time
I go in, My SA has a surprise for me and I end up with little friends to go home with ‍♀️


----------



## 07Daisy91

Is the Pegase more sought after? Or is the original Rodeo still the most popular? What is the price difference?


----------



## mcpro

07Daisy91 said:


> Is the Pegase more sought after? Or is the original Rodeo still the most popular? What is the price difference?


all the rodeos are sought after....  the pegase is the unicorn among all the rodeos


----------



## Phiona88

Pretty new color combination:



			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/rodeo-pm-charm-H064929CACW/


----------



## cc addict

My s a is feeding my addiction! Got another one ! Heeheehee


----------



## Ball

Naynaykilla said:


> Yes, I started with 1 and steady and up to 20 now and just started collecting in 2019 ‍♀ The H-obsession is real.


I am in exactly the best situation as you!  I started collecting them in 2019 and now up to around 20!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Ball said:


> I am in exactly the best situation as you!  I started collecting them in 2019 and now up to around 20!


Addiction is real Lmaoo, I almost never walk out of the store without one.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I scored this online today. My friend told me MM is tooo big


----------



## A.Ali

RataDrawitra said:


> I scored this online today. My friend told me MM is tooo big
> View attachment 5147702
> View attachment 5147703



It's not too big if your bags are not in the mini sizes/25.

My wife has an MM rodeo on her K28 and it looks fine.


----------



## foxyqt

I just posted in the purchases thread but this is too cute not to share on here as well!


----------



## erinrose

Just got an email from H saying there is a pegasus rodeo waiting for me. Not sure what color or size but l recall asking for the jeaune/bleu brume/nata one. Are these really that hard to come by? Would you grab it?


----------



## kittynui

erinrose said:


> Just got an email from H saying there is a pegasus rodeo waiting for me. Not sure what color or size but l recall asking for the jeaune/bleu brume/nata one. Are these really that hard to come by? Would you grab it?


I also got a mail from my SA saying that the Pegasus PM rodeo in framboise I ordered in April has arrived. Been waiting forever


----------



## monipod

erinrose said:


> Just got an email from H saying there is a pegasus rodeo waiting for me. Not sure what color or size but l recall asking for the jeaune/bleu brume/nata one. Are these really that hard to come by? Would you grab it?



OMG - Just grab it I say. They are super hard to get hold off in Australia and the resale prices are crazy...


----------



## erinrose

kittynui said:


> I also got a mail from my SA saying that the Pegasus PM rodeo in framboise I ordered in April has arrived. Been waiting forever


Just found out that it is the Jaune/bleu brume/nata version in pm, my favorite of all of them


----------



## erinrose

monipod said:


> OMG - Just grab it I say. They are super hard to get hold off in Australia and the resale prices are crazy...


l think l might have too! It is the one l really wanted


----------



## afsweet

I put MM on B30 and K28, and I don't think they're too big. 



RataDrawitra said:


> I scored this online today. My friend told me MM is tooo big


----------



## PrincessTotoro

Posted by error, sorry I can’t seem to delete my post (not the one below) 
View attachment 5149461


----------



## PrincessTotoro

I was able to get these babies two days in a row on Hermes.com


----------



## erinrose

My first pegasus charm


----------



## handbag_harlot

hermessister said:


> A new color! rouge sellier/mauve sylvestre/bleu saphir
> 
> View attachment 5153642


Reposting this here so other people can enjoy. Hope you don't mind @hermessister 

Does anyone have a picture of the bleu france/ mauve sylvestre/ capucine pegase yet? My Waikiki SA was able to look it up on his phone but the picture wasn't loading


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

My H dairy ordered me a Pegasus to add to my ever growing rodeo collection!

I really want another but they are getting harder to get - yet I see them flooding the resale market


----------



## Ethengdurst

Finally I got one! It’s so hard to get, luckily my SA in Vegas set aside one for me since she knows I’m on the hunt and she didn’t want me to visit her and leave empty handed. I got the pico 18 from her too btw. But she asked me how many rodeos I’ve purchased this year, and I said none so far, cos she said H is limiting how many rodeos one can buy in a year now. Have you guys heard of such a thing? Maybe to prevent resellers from hoarding? Which is good I guess. I’ve stopped collecting them, actually I think I’m fine with just one pegase in my collection. Unless an SA offers me one again. But I’m not gonna pester her.


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5156147
> 
> Finally I got one! It’s so hard to get, luckily my SA in Vegas set aside one for me since she knows I’m on the hunt and she didn’t want me to visit her and leave empty handed. I got the pico 18 from her too btw. But she asked me how many rodeos I’ve purchased this year, and I said none so far, cos she said H is limiting how many rodeos one can buy in a year now. Have you guys heard of such a thing? Maybe to prevent resellers from hoarding? Which is good I guess. I’ve stopped collecting them, actually I think I’m fine with just one pegase in my collection. Unless an SA offers me one again. But I’m not gonna pester her.


Is this MM size rodeo?


----------



## Ethengdurst

LifestyledchoicesL said:


> Is this MM size rodeo?


Yes it’s the only size she has. And I don’t mind pm or mm, I think I would’ve accepted a gm if that’s the only choice, lol


----------



## mcpro




----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

Ethengdurst said:


> Yes it’s the only size she has. And I don’t mind pm or mm, I think I would’ve accepted a gm if that’s the only choice, lol


I asked because as my bags lean towards the smaller sizes, I was initially against the MM but now I see it actually looks lovely on your pico!


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

Purchased a twilly to match my pegase and got two more on the way! I’m in love with this combo


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

LifestyledchoicesL said:


> Purchased a twilly to match my pegase and got two more on the way! I’m in love with this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157354



Love the twilly and pegasus! What color green is that?


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Love the twilly and pegasus! What color green is that?


Pegase combo is menthe/sésame/bleu brume

and the twilly is jungle love love in Emeraude/ Rose/ Brun


----------



## Ethengdurst

LifestyledchoicesL said:


> I asked because as my bags lean towards the smaller sizes, I was initially against the MM but now I see it actually looks lovely on your pico!


Thanks! I saw someone who has a evie tpm with the same pegase as mine, also mm, and it’s a cute pair. Definitely go for mm too if you get an offer, grab all you can! But your pm pegase is adorable too!


----------



## mcpro

LifestyledchoicesL said:


> Purchased a twilly to match my pegase and got two more on the way! I’m in love with this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157354


 Yay! Perfection ! Twins on the Pegasus … I’m so need a matching Twilly for mine .. cant find any ..


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

Rodeo/pegase twilly combo to match my outfit on the way to dinner tonight!


----------



## Leo the Lion

New Pegase pm for my B25!


----------



## Phiona88

New color combo of the Pegase!


----------



## _gelato_

handbag_harlot said:


> Reposting this here so other people can enjoy. Hope you don't mind @hermessister
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the bleu france/ mauve sylvestre/ capucine pegase yet? My Waikiki SA was able to look it up on his phone but the picture wasn't loading


Here it is:


----------



## Ethengdurst

I’ve gotten rid of a few (I actually don’t use them alot, I feel too old now) but I just realized I still have more than I thought I did. I still love looking at them. I’m content now that I have a pegase but can’t say I’d refuse another if I’m offered.


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

Yeah gonna need another offer soon to keep up with my charms alone. Introducing my pegase stable. Now to collect the new combos!


----------



## Styleanyone

Slowly…..


----------



## JY1217

My last post of a picture of a pegase with lizard wings I found online is deleted and someone probably reported it as fake ? 
i actually saw that on social media, it was allegedly from the Tokyo H store according to the original poster. Can anyone confirm seeing those pegase with lizard wings ? I’m curious too!


----------



## kittynui

Newest addition


----------



## PrincessSoFear

The pegase from my lovely SA
The other one I scored from H.com, i haven't seen any one share this combo yet; Rouge Sellier/Bleu Brume/Jaune Bourgeon


----------



## handbag_harlot

violet/ cornaline/ capucine


----------



## Iffi

New color…


----------



## HBfan81

Iffi said:


> New color…
> View attachment 5187465



I also saw it on the H.com (and try to buy it, but probably not quickly enough)


----------



## Nahreen

Saw this on H com a few days ago. It was already sold so I could not see what colour combo it was.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

New Color


----------



## Ball

My latest Pegase Rodeo PM


----------



## Iffi

An other new color


----------



## DH sucker

Noir/sesame/bleu sap


----------



## missmythology

my new season horsies, I think its cool how shiny the blue leather is....


----------



## Sandar

My very first Rodeo PM on my B25.


----------



## Joyceshing

The first Craie cutie I own (≧∀≦)
Hope she will stay clean ٩(^‿^)۶


----------



## Iffi

Saw this on H com


----------



## hers4eva

Iffi said:


> Saw this on H com
> View attachment 5194558



oh my gosh   This rodeo is to die for…

what color is it?


----------



## Iffi

hers4eva said:


> oh my gosh   This rodeo is to die for…
> 
> what color is it?


I only remember Rubis & Rose Mexico but I did not remember the third red color - SORRY


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Iffi said:


> I only remember Rubis & Rose Mexico but I did not remember the third red color - SORRY


----------



## Nahreen

Another one on H com. Don´t know if it´s been shown previously.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Nahreen said:


> Another one on H com. Don´t know if it´s been shown previously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196659



yes! 2 mm and 2 pm 1 rodeo mm


----------



## DollyGirl

Sorry but this looks off to me, where did you get this from?



Joyceshing said:


> The first Craie cutie I own (≧∀≦)
> Hope she will stay clean ٩(^‿^)۶
> View attachment 5193749


----------



## minami

I just got this after being patient and super lucky!!!  Was considering resellers and even the one on h.com got away!! Thank God I didn’t pay resellers! For my bday month next month lol


----------



## Sakuraca

Can everyone share your rodeo charm on your Hermes bags? Need some inspiration of the size and colors of rodeo charm for my Picotin 18. Thanks!! ❤️❤️


----------



## hienique

Can anyone tell me how to score the pegase on the US website ? I hunt them every single day. Yet never get a chance to buy them  they all are sold out so fast !


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Sakuraca said:


> Can everyone share your rodeo charm on your Hermes bags? Need some inspiration of the size and colors of rodeo charm for my Picotin 18. Thanks!! ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5198989





Sakuraca said:


> Can everyone share your rodeo charm on your Hermes bags? Need some inspiration of the size and colors of rodeo charm for my Picotin 18. Thanks!! ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5198989


----------



## JA_UK

Sakuraca said:


> Can everyone share your rodeo charm on your Hermes bags? Need some inspiration of the size and colors of rodeo charm for my Picotin 18. Thanks!! ❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5198989


----------



## minami

My contribution


----------



## wlee917

Hello ladies,

I might have posted my original post in the wrong section and hope you all don’t mind me re-posting here for opinion .  I’m new to H and just started my collection… I have a Vert Cypress (dark green) Lindy 30 and a Pale Blue Picotin 18. I want to dress up my H bags and bought 2 rodeos (cus of the good price and thought they will match my bags) but I’m not sure about the size and colors… I feel the PM was so tiny…

1. do you think they are too small for my Lindy 30 and/or Picotin 18 or maybe I should have looked into MM instead? Or No rodeos needed at all?

2. do you think the rodeo color combo i bought match my bags or no and I should return the rodeos and get another color combo?

TIA!


----------



## cocomlle

Thought I’d link purseblog article by our fabulous @Notorious Pink here: 

A Brief History of Hermès Bag Charms

Well done! It’s almost like reading my own history of collecting H charms.


----------



## coloradolvr

wlee917 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I might have posted my original post in the wrong section and hope you all don’t mind me re-posting here for opinion .  I’m new to H and just started my collection… I have a Vert Cypress (dark green) Lindy 30 and a Pale Blue Picotin 18. I want to dress up my H bags and bought 2 rodeos (cus of the good price and thought they will match my bags) but I’m not sure about the size and colors… I feel the PM was so tiny…
> 
> 1. do you think they are too small for my Lindy 30 and/or Picotin 18 or maybe I should have looked into MM instead? Or No rodeos needed at all?
> 
> 2. do you think the rodeo color combo i bought match my bags or no and I should return the rodeos and get another color combo?
> 
> TIA!


I think they are perfect for your bags!  I would not want an MM on either bag as I think it would overwhelm the bag itself.  I have a few MMs and right now the only bag I put them on is my Evelyne TGM.  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Phiona88

Looks like a new color combo… very bright



			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/rodeo-pegase-pm-charm-H083010CAAM/


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Phiona88 said:


> Looks like a new color combo… very bright
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/rodeo-pegase-pm-charm-H083010CAAM/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215928


Pretty !!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Duplicated


----------



## JeanGranger

anyone have different combination than the 12 Pegase above? ^ 
(pic from ig) v little things


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5216259
> 
> anyone have different combination than the 12 Pegase above? ^
> (pic from ig) v little things



From UK H website


----------



## cutemitt

My first 3 Rodéos   Hope to catch a Pegase soon!


----------



## 880

wlee917 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I might have posted my original post in the wrong section and hope you all don’t mind me re-posting here for opinion .  I’m new to H and just started my collection… I have a Vert Cypress (dark green) Lindy 30 and a Pale Blue Picotin 18. I want to dress up my H bags and bought 2 rodeos (cus of the good price and thought they will match my bags) but I’m not sure about the size and colors… I feel the PM was so tiny…
> 
> 1. do you think they are too small for my Lindy 30 and/or Picotin 18 or maybe I should have looked into MM instead? Or No rodeos needed at all?
> 
> 2. do you think the rodeo color combo i bought match my bags or no and I should return the rodeos and get another color combo?
> 
> TIA!


They’re perfect! You have great taste!


----------



## grismouette

MM touch rodeo in sesame/craie/desert lizard


----------



## cutemitt

On Eu website today


----------



## Amka

On Hermes US site today. 
It was already gone when I saw it…


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

A round-up of my rodeo/pegase haul from Paris!

Only regret is that the Rose Mexico color on the so pink rodeo looks nearly identical to the framboise on the pegase. I think if u already have one of them then u don’t need the other one.


----------



## LoveH673

Any one have luck with getting rooroo lately? I have been asking my SA for one for a while, but not able to get my hands on one.


----------



## grismouette

sophieh said:


> Any one have luck with getting rooroo lately? I have been asking my SA for one for a while, but not able to get my hands on one.


Not sure which colorway you’re looking for but I saw one on display at one of the Vegas stores last month


----------



## LoveH673

grismouette said:


> Not sure which colorway you’re looking for but I saw one on display at one of the Vegas stores last month


WOW. Thanks! Any color will do the trick. Then I will keep looking for one.


----------



## grismouette

sophieh said:


> WOW. Thanks! Any color will do the trick. Then I will keep looking for one.


Good luck!


----------



## Sakuraca

This is what I got!


----------



## h.cc.lover

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> A round-up of my rodeo/pegase haul from Paris!
> 
> Only regret is that the Rose Mexico color on the so pink rodeo looks nearly identical to the framboise on the pegase. I think if u already have one of them then u don’t need the other one.
> 
> View attachment 5223088



No way, I got exactly these rodeos from Paris (Sevres) too  (so pink and so noir)! Please don’t have regrets, the so pink is too cute but yeah the Pegasus really is gorgeous.





And here is my first and favorite rodeo



All are pm size. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BagLover21

My PM with my Rouge H B35


----------



## BagLover21

sophieh said:


> Any one have luck with getting rooroo lately? I have been asking my SA for one for a while, but not able to get my hands on one.


Hi there - if you’re open to pre-owned Rebag has some.


----------



## JeanGranger

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5216259
> 
> anyone have different combination than the 12 Pegase above? ^
> (pic from ig) v little things


Beside 12 Pegase above. At least 3 new colours are coming. I have to wait to see if my store will receive the one I


----------



## Jay Manin

Just got this beautiful from my local store. This is my first bag charm from Hermes! Love it!


----------



## Poohbeary

Perfect companion!


----------



## vvyhuynh

Got this Rodeo Pegase PM in Sesame Black Bleu Saphir yesterday with my new Apple Watch and nail polish


----------



## enza991

Hi,today,i just received a so black rodeo pm charm from Rebelle,but it has only the hermes paris made in france stamp.There is no date stamp or any other code.Someone experienced a similar thing?Thanks in advance


----------



## Iffi

enza991 said:


> Hi,today,i just received a so black rodeo pm charm from Rebelle,but it has only the hermes paris made in france stamp.There is no date stamp or any other code.Someone experienced a similar thing?Thanks in advance


Mine has a sign - I hope you can see it in the picture


----------



## enza991

Iffi said:


> Mine has a sign - I hope you can see it in the picture
> View attachment 5232992


Thanks for your kind reply.Mine has only the hermes stamp.Someone experienced the same situation?


----------



## Iffi

enza991 said:


> Thanks for your kind reply.Mine has only the hermes stamp.Someone experienced the same situation?


I checked all my rodeos & pegasus and everyone has the Hermes Stamp and the Sign. So unfortunately I can't help you.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

enza991 said:


> Thanks for your kind reply.Mine has only the hermes stamp.Someone experienced the same situation?


My so black pm has H stamp & sign - just to add to the data


----------



## enza991

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Hi everyone. Great topic. I wanted to ask something regarding the stamps too. I have one rodeo which has no code stamp and the stamp which says „Hermès made in France“ is quite bigger than on my other rodeos. I bought this rodeo from ebay but I have a receipt from a boutique. I am scared now that this one is not an authentic one [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] maybe you guys can help me? Its very puffy too. My others arent as puffy as this one [emoji27]


Hi,i have the same ''problem'' with a preloved rodeo i just bought.So,it's normal or not that a rodeo charm hasn't the date stamp?Thanks in advance


----------



## acrowcounted

Older rodeos didn’t have the date stamp. Circa 2018/2019 they started including them. If the SO Black rodeo in question is from the original release several years ago then it would make sense, however there were massively more SO black rodeos produced since then than before then.


----------



## enza991

acrowcounted said:


> Older rodeos didn’t have the date stamp. Circa 2018/2019 they started including them. If the SO Black rodeo in question is from the original release several years ago then it would make sense, however there were massively more SO black rodeos produced since then than before then.


i bought from a highly reputable seller on Rebelle.Do you know when the first so black rodeos come out?Thanks in advance


----------



## enza991

They authenticate it,but i want just to be sure since i paid a lot for it


----------



## Sammy Royal

enza991 said:


> i bought from a highly reputable seller on Rebelle.Do you know when the first so black rodeos come out?Thanks in advance


The first SO Black Rodeo was posted on TPF on November 4, 2014. I got mine in February, 2015. This was - depending on the country - approx. the time of the first release.


----------



## Sakuraca

Mines with stamp and sign.


----------



## JeanGranger

Pegase Rodeo PM
Mauve Sylvestre/ Craie/ Chai


----------



## Nahreen

Two more from H com. Already sold so I could not see the full info on colour combination.


----------



## doraepeet

Jay Manin said:


> Just got this beautiful from my local store. This is my first bag charm from Hermes! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5227667


What’s the material of wings?


----------



## AppleTea1

My collection is growing… I really need to stop but they are so fun to buy


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

doraepeet said:


> What’s the material of wings?


lizard


----------



## corgimom11

vvyhuynh said:


> Got this Rodeo Pegase PM in Sesame Black Bleu Saphir yesterday with my new Apple Watch and nail polish



Ohhh I really love this one, my favorite colors all in one! I hope I will be able to add one of these too.


----------



## doraepeet

Rodeo touch can make your ordianary bag look glam.


----------



## yannie

This is my first Pegasus that I managed to get from H.com!


----------



## pinky7129

My little collection


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Nahreen said:


> Two more from H com. Already sold so I could not see the full info on colour combination.
> 
> View attachment 5233813
> View attachment 5233814



Ohh !! It’s me grabbed them both with panic and called to cancel bc I think they are too similar to Rough H and Mauve I just ordered.


----------



## Ruedubac

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Ohh !! It’s me grabbed them both with panic and called to cancel bc I think they are too similar to Rough H and Mauve I just ordered.
> View attachment 5240017


it's ok to get both, i saw them both in person at my local store and they look completely different in person (color wise) LOL.
I got the one with the pink hair to match my Balmain sweatshirt hee hee. but the other one is very different color combination in person.


----------



## Ruedubac

Does anyone know if Rodeo Pegase in only in production for this year? or is it permanent production?
Thank you.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Ruedubac said:


> it's ok to get both, i saw them both in person at my local store and they look completely different in person (color wise) LOL.
> I got the one with the pink hair to match my Balmain sweatshirt hee hee. but the other one is very different color combination in person.


 I already have this one so I dont want similar bluish rodeo


----------



## Sufjansaves

US h.com for literally 2 seconds. Wasn’t quick enough to get one!


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

Jay Manin said:


> Just got this beautiful from my local store. This is my first bag charm from Hermes! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5227667


this is gorgeous! would love to get one like that next time  the wings in lizard add a touch of glam


----------



## Jay Manin

buildmeup.buttercup said:


> this is gorgeous! would love to get one like that next time  the wings in lizard add a touch of glam


Yes, it is     
thank you @buildmeup.buttercup. I hope you will get the special one soon!


----------



## Classiclover

SA was kind enough to offer me this cutie though I wanted one in mauve, heard they are hard to get so guess I got lucky


----------



## Ruedubac

Hello everyone,
I was offered so black touch rodeo PM in either Alligator OR Lizard...
I am wondering which of those 2 is rarer? 
Just curious.

Thank you.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes




----------



## doraepeet

Ruedubac said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was offered so black touch rodeo PM in either Alligator OR Lizard...
> I am wondering which of those 2 is rarer?
> Just curious.
> 
> Thank you.


I’ve never seen lizard on resell market, so I think lizard one is rarer.


----------



## Ruedubac

doraepeet said:


> I’ve never seen lizard on resell market, so I think lizard one is rarer.



Thank you so much, Doraepeet.
I bought both the other day LOL.. and today, I asked the SA and she confirmed that as well. She said she saw more Alligator version than Lizard. So, I'm glad I grabbed it hee hee. I am so glad I moved to a big city with multiple Hermes stores, I went from 0 Rodeo to 4 since October hee hee.

Happy Shopping, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

My first Rodeo!
My SA surprised me by saying she ordered 1 for me and if i would be keen.
*nods head in glee


Pegasus PM Blue France/Mauve Sylvester/Sapphire


----------



## Ethengdurst

My new pegase charm MM size… as big as my small vanity case.


----------



## mmdc

Hi everyone,

To preface this post, I am very new to shopping luxury, but have been a big fan since I was a teenager 

I was at the boutique last week to order my second ever Hermès product (70 silk scarf) and asked my SA about ordering a Rodeo Pegase. I know that there is a high demand for this and have even heard somewhere that you can only get one if your SA offers you one. I asked nonetheless and she told me that I could look online and see what colours I like and can order one through her once I've made a decision. could anyone maybe help me choose the size? would really appreciate any help!


----------



## JeanGranger

I have two Rodeos in PM and one Pegase in PM. They are good size for most of my bag but too big for Mini bag. But my sis use her Rodeo MM on Garden Party 30. It looks great.


----------



## Ruedubac

mmdc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> To preface this post, I am very new to shopping luxury, but have been a big fan since I was a teenager
> 
> I was at the boutique last week to order my second ever Hermès product (70 silk scarf) and asked my SA about ordering a Rodeo Pegase. I know that there is a high demand for this and have even heard somewhere that you can only get one if your SA offers you one. I asked nonetheless and she told me that I could look online and see what colours I like and can order one through her once I've made a decision. could anyone maybe help me choose the size? would really appreciate any help!



I have 2 PM and 1 MM pegase rodeos, and the PM size does look cuter   hope that helps.  I only got the MM as I love that color.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

mmdc said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> To preface this post, I am very new to shopping luxury, but have been a big fan since I was a teenager
> 
> I was at the boutique last week to order my second ever Hermès product (70 silk scarf) and asked my SA about ordering a Rodeo Pegase. I know that there is a high demand for this and have even heard somewhere that you can only get one if your SA offers you one. I asked nonetheless and she told me that I could look online and see what colours I like and can order one through her once I've made a decision. could anyone maybe help me choose the size? would really appreciate any help!


I want to add that MM rodeos seem to be prone to looking "wrinkled" over time as well because of the soft skin. The PM size holds up their shape a little better in my experience


----------



## Ruedubac

just wondering if anyone heard from their SA if Pegase rodeo is only for 2021? or is it going to be in their permanent collection until further notice?


----------



## Naynaykilla

Ruedubac said:


> just wondering if anyone heard from their SA if Pegase rodeo is only for 2021? or is it going to be in their permanent collection until further notice?


No, will have new color ways for 2022!!!


----------



## Ruedubac

Naynaykilla said:


> No, will have new color ways for 2022!!!


yay, I look forward to a potential yellow one (as I have a blue brume, a navy with pink hair and Sesame with blue hair----yearning for a yellow bright color one),    Thanks for the updates


----------



## Naynaykilla

Ruedubac said:


> yay, I look forward to a potential yellow one (as I have a blue brume, a navy with pink hair and Sesame with blue hair----yearning for a yellow bright color one),    Thanks for the updates





My SA confirmed that these will be on the way!!!


----------



## HBfan81

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5233686
> View attachment 5233685
> 
> Pegase Rodeo PM
> Mauve Sylvestre/ Craie/ Chai



I get offered one last week and on real is so pretty combo. I liked the new Chai color


----------



## Classiclover

HBfan81 said:


> I get offered one last week and on real is so pretty combo. I liked the new Chai color


 oHhh I love this combo much!  Are you in the US, I asked my SA and apparently not available in NY yet but that was a couple of weeks ago..


----------



## HBfan81

Classiclover said:


> oHhh I love this combo much!  Are you in the US, I asked my SA and apparently not available in NY yet but that was a couple of weeks ago..


No, in Europe. But in small country and before has been so hard to get a rodeo. So was very surprised and take it ofc


----------



## Ruedubac

Naynaykilla said:


> View attachment 5254779
> 
> My SA confirmed that these will be on the way!!!


Thank you for the list of colors. I got 2 out of those 5 (Blue+pink hair  ,    Gold with black saddle).....now, I am waiting for a purple one....Oh, the list never ends!!!!! I have an addiction LOL.


----------



## Classiclover

HBfan81 said:


> No, in Europe. But in small country and before has been so hard to get a rodeo. So was very surprised and take it ofc


Oh I see, I hope it gets here soon. I got one luckily in a  neutral colors but still waiting for the mauve as I have a mauve picotin


----------



## HBfan81

Classiclover said:


> Oh I see, I hope it gets here soon. I got one luckily in a  neutral colors but still waiting for the mauve as I have a mauve picotin


Will be perfect. In my case is the opposite. I still don’t have any bag that suit that mauve color Pegasus. But one year already waiting for a mauve mini Kelly. Not sure if I will get offer it soon and maybe finally not on that color. But I still have hopes hehe


----------



## Classiclover

HBfan81 said:


> Will be perfect. In my case is the opposite. I still don’t have any bag that suit that mauve color Pegasus. But one year already waiting for a mauve mini Kelly. Not sure if I will get offer it soon and maybe finally not on that color. But I still have hopes hehe


Oh I see, I love mini Kelly as well but heard it is so difficult to get and these days the stock is low. Hope you get yours soon!! I only have  a picotin and mini evelyne so far but yes secretly hoping for a B or a K. I was told by SA Constance wallet to go which is on my wist list maybe offered next year.. I doubt a quota bag will happen for me anytime soon


----------



## Naynaykilla

Ruedubac said:


> Thank you for the list of colors. I got 2 out of those 5 (Blue+pink hair  ,    Gold with black saddle).....now, I am waiting for a purple one....Oh, the list never ends!!!!! I have an addiction LOL.


Amazing!!! My SA says we won’t get these new color ways til Feb of next year!


----------



## JeanGranger

HBfan81 said:


> I get offered one last week and on real is so pretty combo. I liked the new Chai color


Congrats I love mine! Can’t wait to see some new combination next year


----------



## mochiblure

Sharing this here in case helpful for sizing: New amusement for my BBB30 – Geegee Savannah Zebra charm (white tag still attached). This charm is larger in size than I expected!


----------



## Ruedubac

Naynaykilla said:


> Amazing!!! My SA says we won’t get these new color ways til Feb of next year!


Hi Naynaykilla,
Thank you. 
I moved from a small city where they kept telling me 'no' when I ask for any rodeo (never got any before my move)...but I just moved to another city in Oct and already got the 2 pegase rodeos within 6 weeks. 
Good luck on your purchase, I hope you find the color you love most    I'm still trying to get a black Pegase but the SAs here in all 2 stores said they never even saw one hee hee.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

mochiblure said:


> Sharing this here in case helpful for sizing: New amusement for my BBB30 – Geegee Savannah Zebra charm (white tag still attached). This charm is larger in size than I expected!
> 
> View attachment 5257320



wow. What a cool combo!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Did anyone catch a rodeo or rodeo pegase on USA h.com in last couple minutes?  Lots already gone but check this out!









						Rodeo PM charm
					

Horse charm in Milo lambskin  Made in France




					www.hermes.com


----------



## excalibur

Again, I’m late


----------



## Ruedubac

Hermes Zen said:


> Did anyone catch a rodeo or rodeo pegase on USA h.com in last couple minutes?  Lots already gone but check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo PM charm
> 
> 
> Horse charm in Milo lambskin  Made in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hermes.com


Is that Rose Mexico? I was offered 1 but in person, Rose Mexico looked a lot lighter...


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ruedubac said:


> Is that Rose Mexico? I was offered 1 but in person, Rose Mexico looked a lot lighter...


Hi, I believe it was although I didn't check it out when it was online because I have rose mexico. I was scrambling around trying to get something I don't have.  Went for one of the rodeo pegase. See if it actually process and ships.  Fingers crossed !  Shocked to see 10 rodeos/pegase!  

@needmoneyforbirkins I think you are correct.  Went back to look at the color. It's rubis.  They did have both available.  All 10 rodeo/pegase were pms if anyone was wondering.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Ruedubac said:


> Is that Rose Mexico? I was offered 1 but in person, Rose Mexico looked a lot lighter...


No that one is actually in Rubis, it came out with the So Pink rodeo in Rose Mexico though. It's a lot redder and darker


----------



## Ethengdurst

Ruedubac said:


> Is that Rose Mexico? I was offered 1 but in person, Rose Mexico looked a lot lighter...


@needmoneyforbirkins is correct, that’s rubis. Here’s a pic for comparison 


top one is a rubis pm, bottom left is rose mexico.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Ruedubac said:


> Hi Naynaykilla,
> Thank you.
> I moved from a small city where they kept telling me 'no' when I ask for any rodeo (never got any before my move)...but I just moved to another city in Oct and already got the 2 pegase rodeos within 6 weeks.
> Good luck on your purchase, I hope you find the color you love most    I'm still trying to get a black Pegase but the SAs here in all 2 stores said they never even saw one hee hee.


Amazing! So happy for you! Hermes is so funny that way. It’s really dependent on location and your SA! I already snagged 2 the Blu brume and sesame one but my home store has yet to receive any of the new colors! Anticipating February my SA hinted so I’m excited to see what will come. I’m in a flagship location so my SA is usually very good about his intel. I truly have been blessed with rodeos so far this year so I have no complaints! Happy shopping!


----------



## AppleTea1

I love collecting Rodeos but will they go down in value once the new year hits? Stamp “Z” will be “last year’s trend” in a couple of months when 2022 arrives. The same could be said about bags…


----------



## Styleanyone

My newest addition


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

AppleTea1 said:


> I love collecting Rodeos but will they go down in value once the new year hits? Stamp “Z” will be “last year’s trend” in a couple of months when 2022 arrives. The same could be said about bags…


If you love collecting them and love them what does trend matter?
Or indeed value ?


----------



## acrowcounted

AppleTea1 said:


> I love collecting Rodeos but will they go down in value once the new year hits? Stamp “Z” will be “last year’s trend” in a couple of months when 2022 arrives. The same could be said about bags…


I don’t think year matters much for rodeos but I would argue that their value is already tanking due to the flood of them to the market. They used to be pretty rare and hard to get, now it seems they are everywhere and widely available, both at the store and from resellers. At this point, wise shoppers should seek them out via their SA to also build their profile (and know without any doubt that they are authentic) rather than build someone else’s profile for them when bought second hand (unless sold for _significantly_ under retail). Same goes for all other non-bag items, imo. If someone else is flipping it for their profile, your SA can likely get it directly for you instead. Don’t feed the resellers by making their prespend for them on easy to get items like Orans and rodeos and other bag charms etc.


----------



## Nahreen

Some of the zebra ones on H com EU. The size is fairly large 10.5x10.3 cm. They are 500 euro. 
coraline/orange poppy/rouge sellier
blue de france/orange poppy/mauve sylvestre
blue saphir/blue de france/mauve sylvestre


----------



## Crystalion

Just bought the orange and mauve one online at Hermes UK. Do people think these are going to be as popular as the rodeo? The black and white one sold out beofre I could buy it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Crystalion said:


> Just bought the orange and mauve one online at Hermes UK. Do people think these are going to be as popular as the rodeo? The black and white one sold out beofre I could buy it!


Doubtful. They are ridiculously large and overwhelm most bags. I suspect that if we wait a month or two, they will be regularly available on the secondary market for under retail (similar to what we saw with the orange carrier bag charms and the Oran Charms).


----------



## Phiona88

Hermes Budy Charm on the UK site.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Phiona88 said:


> Hermes Budy Charm on the UK site.
> 
> View attachment 5264893


Although not a bag charm fan (though I must confess a growing obsession with the Petit H black cat I saw on someone's post on the forum) I LOVE this!
I find it really cute and joyful and I love fox terriers. Though I fear the white sheepskin would soon become grubby because I'd want to stroke it all the time!


----------



## doraepeet

I’ve bought Rodeo Pegase so black in MM. However, I want a PM one


----------



## Crystalion

I just managed to get a Rodeo PM on the Hermes UK website in Cornaline and Orange Poppy. They seem to be releasing quite a few rare charms at the moment; Rodeo, GeeGee and Budy if anyone is interested.


----------



## carrie8

Some Rodeo charms on Labellov site.


----------



## H’sKisses

I never thought I'd buy a bag charm, even though I've always found the little horsies adorable. I purchased a Rodeo PM Touch in black and I love it! I'm not interested in the multi color ones, but I can definitely see myself purchasing one or 2 more if they're all one color. I for sure would not turn down an all pink one!


----------



## Ruedubac

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I never thought I'd buy a bag charm, even though I've always found the little horsies adorable. I purchased a Rodeo PM Touch in black and I love it! I'm not interested in the multi color ones, but I can definitely see myself purchasing one or 2 more if they're all one color. I for sure would not turn down an all pink one!


Try the Rose Mexico, all pink. They are available in the 3 stores I went to lately. Quite adorable.


----------



## H’sKisses

Ruedubac said:


> Try the Rose Mexico, all pink. They are available in the 3 stores I went to lately. Quite adorable.



Thank you! That’s a beautiful pink, I would definitely love that!


----------



## closetluxe

My 3rd rodeo.  Offered by my SA yesterday.  It’s mauve sylvester and rouge sellier and blue f—-.  Anyone know which blue this is?  I don’t recall my SA saying and it’s abbreviated on the receipt and I don’t know enough to guess.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5277462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3rd rodeo.  Offered by my SA yesterday.  It’s mauve sylvester and rouge sellier and blue f—-.  Anyone know which blue this is?  I don’t recall my SA saying and it’s abbreviated on the receipt and I don’t know enough to guess.


i would guess bleu de france? love the color combo!


----------



## closetluxe

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> i would guess bleu de france? love the color combo!


Thanks.  It's funny when my SA offered it to me, it wasn't an automatic yes.  But hubby convinced me to get it as it matched my Picotin.  So glad I didn't pass her up.


----------



## Ruedubac

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5277462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3rd rodeo.  Offered by my SA yesterday.  It’s mauve sylvester and rouge sellier and blue f—-.  Anyone know which blue this is?  I don’t recall my SA saying and it’s abbreviated on the receipt and I don’t know enough to guess.


This is Blue France, I got a Constance wallet in that blue as well. very elegant blue.


----------



## closetluxe

Ruedubac said:


> This is Blue France, I got a Constance wallet in that blue as well. very elegant blue.


Thank you for confirming.  Looking back at her, she is in a stunning color combo.


----------



## hippo@alice

Never thought I would be so lucky to score a rodeo from Hermes Malaysia website on Xmas eve. Thank u, Santa


----------



## Ruedubac

hippo@alice said:


> Never thought I would be so lucky to score a rodeo from Hermes Malaysia website on Xmas eve. Thank u, Santa
> 
> View attachment 5280454


OMG, Craie horse is rare here in Paris. Congrats!  and enjoy all the yummy food...I grew up enjoying Rojak and Nasi Lemak in Malaysia for many years before moving to Paris


----------



## hippo@alice

Ruedubac said:


> OMG, Craie horse is rare here in Paris. Congrats!  and enjoy all the yummy food...I grew up enjoying Rojak and Nasi Lemak in Malaysia for many years before moving to Paris



Thank u. I love rojak and nasi lemak too!  Merry Xmas!


----------



## loshi

Spotted this beauty online and it was available for hours! Decided to not buy it because I prefer the pm size, especially for my first rodeo. I hope I made the right decision not getting it.


----------



## closetluxe

loshi said:


> Spotted this beauty online and it was available for hours! Decided to not buy it because I prefer the pm size, especially for my first rodeo. I hope I made the right decision not getting it.
> 
> View attachment 5283022


You did the right thing.  Although it's so tempting to buy it when you see it online, if it isn't the size you want, you won't truly be 100% happy with it.  This applies to all things Hermes.


----------



## Ruedubac

loshi said:


> Spotted this beauty online and it was available for hours! Decided to not buy it because I prefer the pm size, especially for my first rodeo. I hope I made the right decision not getting it.
> 
> View attachment 5283022


Always follow your heart with Hermes purchases.
In the beginning of my collection, I buy something just because they are rare...and never used it...just left in the closet...
Now, I only buy exactly what I asked for....even with a little colorway difference, I would reject it haha. 
so, that makes your collection more special and more curated to your taste


----------



## MissTammyB

Yes! I initially found the Rodeo charm to not be my style, but after passing on one in the Amsterdam boutique recently and not being able to stop thinking about it I took the plunge today in FFM! Love it - fits perfectly to my B30 in Bleu nuit - adds a pop of color . Was the only one available so yeeees 

btw this same one was available today at US h.com


----------



## thestylestatute

I have been on the lookout for a rodeo pegase PM and recently picked up an evelyne TPM in bleu saphir/GHW. I'm kind of stumped as to what colorways would match.

I like the bleu france/mauve sylvester/bleu saphir combination, but is blue on blue too much? I also thought the jaune bourgeon/bleu brume/nata combination might match.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## A.Ali

thestylestatute said:


> I have been on the lookout for a rodeo pegase PM and recently picked up an evelyne TPM in bleu saphir/GHW. I'm kind of stumped as to what colorways would match.
> 
> I like the bleu france/mauve sylvester/bleu saphir combination, but is blue on blue too much? I also thought the jaune bourgeon/bleu brume/nata combination might match.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!



I would go with this rodeo which one of the members posted a while ago.


----------



## thestylestatute

A.Ali said:


> I would go with this rodeo which one of the members posted a while ago.
> 
> View attachment 5288464


Thank you for the rec! I haven't seen this one around very often, so I wonder if it's a more rare colorway, but I do like it! I will definitely ask my SA about this one


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

thestylestatute said:


> I have been on the lookout for a rodeo pegase PM and recently picked up an evelyne TPM in bleu saphir/GHW. I'm kind of stumped as to what colorways would match.
> 
> I like the bleu france/mauve sylvester/bleu saphir combination, but is blue on blue too much? I also thought the jaune bourgeon/bleu brume/nata combination might match.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


If you want to be more on the matching side this might work: sesame/noir/bleu saphir


----------



## Ruedubac

jyywu said:


> If you want to be more on the matching side this might work: sesame/noir/bleu saphir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288912


yes, get this one. I got 4 pegase rodeos and this is the one I love most


----------



## lemonlime46

Saw these 2 beauties on the UK website yesterday but unfortunately fingers were not fast enough


----------



## loshi

Another cutie I decided not to get, for now. It’s a color way I love but don’t own any handbags that it would go with. 
H.com is testing me.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

loshi said:


> Another cutie I decided not to get, for now. It’s a color way I love but don’t own any handbags that it would go with.
> H.com is testing me.
> View attachment 5293578


I would not have survived the test


----------



## gabigabi

Recently I got a Rodeo Pegase PM So Black as Christmas present from my siblings but not be able to exchange as I want black with another colour combination and it's not available in store. So I decide to let it go through consignment shop and got an offer 785 USD. Do you think the offer is pretty good or is it a lowball?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Girlfromgent

I bought this cutie pie from a consignment store today. I really like the colors and I fell for the wings.
I paid 280€ for it. They were also selling two Rodeo charms, each for the same price.
Isn't Pegase more expensive/harder to find? What do you guys think about the price?

NOTE: I have known this consignment store for a while. When you bring in your luxury item to sell, they will ask you how much you paid for it (or look it up online) and put the resale price at 50% of that original price → I assume that's what happened when the owner brought these charms to the store to sell.


----------



## Beachbunny_chanel

gabigabi said:


> Recently I got a Rodeo Pegase PM So Black as Christmas present from my siblings but not be able to exchange as I want black with another colour combination and it's not available in store. So I decide to let it go through consignment shop and got an offer 785 USD. Do you think the offer is pretty good or is it a lowball?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
> View attachment 5300671



Its more than retail price. What do you want more?


----------



## Beachbunny_chanel

Girlfromgent said:


> I bought this cutie pie from a consignment store today. I really like the colors and I fell for the wings.
> I paid 280€ for it. They were also selling two Rodeo charms, each for the same price.
> Isn't Pegase more expensive/harder to find? What do you guys think about the price?
> 
> NOTE: I have known this consignment store for a while. When you bring in your luxury item to sell, they will ask you how much you paid for it (or look it up online) and put the resale price at 50% of that original price → I assume that's what happened when the owner brought these charms to the store to sell.
> 
> View attachment 5303920



you got it for a very very good price! Congrats!


----------



## Girlfromgent

Beachbunny_chanel said:


> you got it for a very very good price! Congrats!



Now I am thinking...should I have bought the other two charms?


----------



## pearlgrass

Girlfromgent said:


> I bought this cutie pie from a consignment store today. I really like the colors and I fell for the wings.
> I paid 280€ for it. They were also selling two Rodeo charms, each for the same price.
> Isn't Pegase more expensive/harder to find? What do you guys think about the price?
> 
> NOTE: I have known this consignment store for a while. When you bring in your luxury item to sell, they will ask you how much you paid for it (or look it up online) and put the resale price at 50% of that original price → I assume that's what happened when the owner brought these charms to the store to sell.
> 
> View attachment 5303920



Congrats! The rodeo pegase matches PERFECTLY with your LV Pochette Métis


----------



## loshi

Just ordered this one on the website. It was too pretty to resist this time.
I’m hoping to get a gold on gold Picotin 18 for it. *Any other colors you’d match this with? *Edit: medium-dark colors preferably




p.s.: there seems to be multiples of this one. I’m able to add 2 to cart even after I purchased.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

loshi said:


> Just ordered this one on the website. It was too pretty to resist this time.
> I’m hoping to get a gold on gold Picotin 18 for it. *Any other colors you’d match this with?*
> 
> View attachment 5306456
> 
> 
> p.s.: there seems to be multiples of this one. I’m able to add 2 to cart even after I purchased.


Love! this would look amazing on a bag that's any of the 3 colors here or adjacent - sesame, kraft, quebracho, beige de weimar, chai, craie, nata, mauve sylvestre, or any light gray color


----------



## loshi

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Love! this would look amazing on a bag that's any of the 3 colors here or adjacent - sesame, kraft, quebracho, beige de weimar, chai, craie, nata, mauve sylvestre, or any light gray color



Agree! Forgot to mention that I wear mostly dark clothes so I’m looking for dark colored bags to avoid color transfer.


----------



## celebrationfl

loshi said:


> Just ordered this one on the website. It was too pretty to resist this time.
> I’m hoping to get a gold on gold Picotin 18 for it. *Any other colors you’d match this with? *Edit: medium-dark colors preferably
> 
> [ATTACH type="full" alt="11D6BF6B-0454-496B-B88A-
> 
> 70023588E258.jpeg"]5306456[/ATTACH]
> 
> p.s.: there seems to be multiples of this one. I’m able to add 2 to cart even after I purchased.




I have matched it with my gold Evelyne, nata tpm Evelyne and rose Sakura picotin. I like it. Here are 2 pics:


----------



## A.Ali

Finally got the touch pegasus. My SA is amazing.


----------



## Nuggetz

New one


----------



## Senbei

I got a so black pegase PM when my SO came in a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ethengdurst

DH got me another one. This should be my last (probably).


----------



## Xthgirl

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5314810
> 
> DH got me another one. This should be my last (probably).


 Is this the color brique?


----------



## Xthgirl

A.Ali said:


> Finally got the touch pegasus. My SA is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 5307392



Lovely. How much is the touch version.


----------



## A.Ali

htxgirl said:


> Lovely. How much is the touch version.


I am not 100% sure but I think it's between 800-900 USD.


----------



## Ethengdurst

htxgirl said:


> Is this the color brique?


It’s coraline/blue brume/lime.


----------



## loshi

Did not think I would be able to score such a beautiful color
6 months ago, I was not even interested in rodeos, now I can’t get enough but this is hopefully my last for a while


----------



## hsim928

My SA was able to score me this rodeo touch pm! Wish i had more bright colorful bags to match with.. but since it’s incredibly hard to get, I’m still over the moon with this


----------



## raradarling

I saw an Hermes charm on an IG story this week that was just a horse head, and the horse was wearing a racing mask. Does anyone know what this charm is called? TIA!


----------



## daisygrl

I have a Garden Party 36 in Etoupe and am thinking of getting this Rodeo in PM. I feel like the color is too harsh. Should I get it or go with more natural one? (PS: my twillies on handles are pinkish/flowery).


----------



## Ethengdurst

daisygrl said:


> I have a Garden Party 36 in Etoupe and am thinking of getting this Rodeo in PM. I feel like the color is too harsh. Should I get it or go with more natural one? (PS: my twillies on handles are pinkish/flowery).


It’s not harsh at all. Is it black blue and brown? If it is, I actually have the same rodeo in MM. It’s very subtle I hang it on my car’s rearview mirror to admire everyday.


----------



## daisygrl

Ethengdurst said:


> It’s not harsh at all. Is it black blue and brown? If it is, I actually have the same rodeo in MM. It’s very subtle I hang it on my car’s rearview mirror to admire everyday.
> View attachment 5327550


What a lovely view! I do like the natural colors of the Rodeo.


----------



## Amka

I received this beautiful Pegasus touch charm as a Valentine’s Day gift from DH  
Now I need to get a bag in craie to go with it!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Amka said:


> I received this beautiful Pegasus touch charm as a Valentine’s Day gift from DH
> Now I need to get a bag in craie to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 5331956


that's the most amazing combo I've seen this year!!


----------



## pinky7129

Amka said:


> I received this beautiful Pegasus touch charm as a Valentine’s Day gift from DH
> Now I need to get a bag in craie to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 5331956


What a beauty!


----------



## duggi84

Amka said:


> I received this beautiful Pegasus touch charm as a Valentine’s Day gift from DH
> Now I need to get a bag in craie to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 5331956



My dream Rodeo!!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## hers4eva

Both are beautiful 

Did the H charm just come out?
What is it called?


----------



## acrowcounted

hers4eva said:


> Both are beautiful
> 
> Did the H charm just come out?
> What is it called?


It’s a necklace/pendant from the horn collection, I believe.


----------



## Amka

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> that's the most amazing combo I've seen this year!!





pinky7129 said:


> What a beauty!





duggi84 said:


> My dream Rodeo!!!!!  Congrats!



Thank you! 



hers4eva said:


> Both are beautiful
> 
> Did the H charm just come out?
> What is it called?



Like @acrowcounted said, it is from their horn collection and it is called H Equipe pendant.
If anyone is wondering about the ring in the picture, it is a Galop Hermes ring, very small model.


----------



## Phiona88

Interesting message on limits on purchasing the Pegasus.


----------



## carrie8

Phiona88 said:


> Interesting message on limits on purchasing the Pegasus.
> 
> View attachment 5333260


Halleluja! Now the normal people can have a chance!


----------



## Ruedubac

Amka said:


> I received this beautiful Pegasus touch charm as a Valentine’s Day gift from DH
> Now I need to get a bag in craie to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 5331956


beautiful. can you tell me what is that white color? as it looks like pure white. or is it NATA?


----------



## Amka

Ruedubac said:


> beautiful. can you tell me what is that white color? as it looks like pure white. or is it NATA?


The color is craie and kraft. That was why I said I need a bag in craie to go with it.


----------



## ArielS

Amka said:


> I received this beautiful Pegasus touch charm as a Valentine’s Day gift from DH
> Now I need to get a bag in craie to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 5331956


I’m here to look for this colour combo!!! Do you happen to have the product number? Xx


----------



## Amka

ArielS said:


> I’m here to look for this colour combo!!! Do you happen to have the product number? Xx


It was a gift so I don’t have the receipt. (If I had purchased it myself, I would have kept all the receipts on file, but DH is not as organized as I am… )
The color is Craie/Craie/Craie/Kraft. I hope this helps


----------



## lovefirey

Not sure if this was shared!


----------



## Naynaykilla

lovefirey said:


> View attachment 5340905
> 
> Not sure if this was shared!


I just saw this today!!! Congrats!


----------



## ArielS

Amka said:


> It was a gift so I don’t have the receipt. (If I had purchased it myself, I would have kept all the receipts on file, but DH is not as organized as I am… )
> The color is Craie/Craie/Craie/Kraft. I hope this helps


Thanks sweetie. I’ll ask my SA about it. Your hubby is so sweet! Xx


----------



## HBfan81

My two Pegasus. The blue brume one is the last surprise of my SA.


----------



## ArielS

HBfan81 said:


> My two Pegasus. The blue brume one is the last surprise of my SA.
> 
> View attachment 5342335


What’s the colour combo please?


----------



## HBfan81

ArielS said:


> What’s the colour combo please?



I think blue brume, chai and Cuivre


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

HBfan81 said:


> My two Pegasus. The blue brume one is the last surprise of my SA.
> 
> View attachment 5342335


so jealous! these 2 color combos are the prettiest combos I've seen for rodeos/pegasus, hands-down!


----------



## HBfan81

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> so jealous! these 2 color combos are the prettiest combos I've seen for rodeos/pegasus, hands-down!


Thanks. There are many amazing combos, but I am very happy with these 2


----------



## carrie8

One of my latest purchases.


----------



## ArielS

Add mine too. Cornaline, blue brume, lime.


----------



## HBfan81

ArielS said:


> Add mine too. Cornaline, blue brume, lime.
> View attachment 5345827


So pretty on that bag


----------



## ArielS

HBfan81 said:


> So pretty on that bag


Thanks sweetie.


----------



## Slippery Slopes

My first pegasus.  I am new to the H game, so I am yet to find a H bag to go with this lovely charm. 

Also,  are so black rodeo touch really hard to get?  Thanks.


----------



## lemonlime46

Picked up this Rodeo pegase MM cutie. Colours: Rouge Grenat, Cornaline, Blue Brume


----------



## Aelfaerie

xwendzx said:


> Picked up this Rodeo pegase MM cutie. Colours: Rouge Grenat, Cornaline, Blue Brume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357850


Do you mind posting another pic of this in sunlight?


----------



## papertiger

hsim928 said:


> My SA was able to score me this rodeo touch pm! Wish i had more bright colorful bags to match with.. but since it’s incredibly hard to get, I’m still over the moon with this



It looks even better with neutrals IMO


----------



## lemonlime46

xwendzx said:


> Picked up this Rodeo pegase MM cutie. Colours: Rouge Grenat, Cornaline, Blue Brume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357850



Hard to capture the rouge grenat in direct sunlight as it seems to make it look darker than it is


----------



## Ruedubac

Hello, Just curious if anyone got a PM Touch Pegase rodeo (lizard) in all black? if so, what is the price in Euro?
Or other currency if you bought it somewhere else?
The reason I am asking is: I just bought 1 today haha, and it seemed to be similar price to Touch Alligator rodeo price which is odd as usually Lizard cost a lot less than Gator in touch rodeos.


----------



## lastnametea

Ruedubac said:


> Hello, Just curious if anyone got a PM Touch Pegase rodeo (lizard) in all black? if so, what is the price in Euro?
> Or other currency if you bought it somewhere else?
> The reason I am asking is: I just bought 1 today haha, and it seemed to be similar price to Touch Alligator rodeo price which is odd as usually Lizard cost a lot less than Gator in touch rodeos.


Hello! I bought one in February and it was $620 usd


----------



## Ruedubac

lastnametea said:


> Hello! I bought one in February and it was $620 usd



Thank you 
Wow, it is surprising to find out that Hermes item can be cheaper in USA than in Paris hee hee.
Congratulations on your rodeo. I love mine. 
p.s.  Touch (Lizard) so-black rodeo PM in Paris is 665 euro which is higher than the US price.

Have a nice day.


----------



## coloradolvr

My most recent Pegasus.  Love the combination so much, as it's a nice neutral.  Chai/Noir/Nata


----------



## Kitsune711

Im not sure if Gigi belongs here but I got this cutie a few weeks ago!


----------



## lhn5007

Hi everyone, I had a quick question. I am visiting Paris at the beginning of May and have been obsessed with getting a Pegasus or two (touch or otherwise). Would it be impossible to ask for one as a walk in? I know that some of you have waited months for one but was wondering how different Paris is. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hannapple

New to this thread! I was totally uninterested in rodeos/pegase but when my SA pulled this out of the blue…I knew I couldn’t resist.


----------



## showgratitude

lhn5007 said:


> Hi everyone, I had a quick question. I am visiting Paris at the beginning of May and have been obsessed with getting a Pegasus or two (touch or otherwise). Would it be impossible to ask for one as a walk in? I know that some of you have waited months for one but was wondering how different Paris is. Thanks in advance!


You can alwaya try!  Hope you get it.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Was able to get my hands on this rodeo awhile back online but had nothing to match it until now! And it all happened by coincidence when I realized they are both bleu france!


----------



## Jadpe

I jumped on the Rodeo bandwagon as well  My SA surprised me with 2 Rodeo Pegase to choose from. Went with the brown/white/black one. It's so cute! Might ask for the all black later, it's cute too but understated.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Taking my mauve slyvestre out for Mother’s Day


----------



## Ethengdurst

Not a rodeo but a Geegee. I love these colors!


----------



## jourai27

Would like to get some advice/feedback here. I just received this MM rodeo Pegase today (managed to snag it from the online store) but I’m undecided if I should keep it. 

First off, the tail looks like it’s electrified lol and secondly, I felt like it might be a tad too big for my bags. Picture attached is my Garden party and I have  B25s. 

What do you all think?


----------



## tenshix

jourai27 said:


> Would like to get some advice/feedback here. I just received this MM rodeo Pegase today (managed to snag it from the online store) but I’m undecided if I should keep it.
> 
> First off, the tail looks like it’s electrified lol and secondly, I felt like it might be a tad too big for my bags. Picture attached is my Garden party and I have  B25s.
> 
> What do you all think?



If you like the color combo on this one I think you could gently reshape the tail (you can google safe ways to reshape leather) and just loop it around twice so that it sits higher up on your bag. That’s what I’ve been doing when the bag is on the smaller side and it sits nicely that way.


----------



## Etriers

Is there any way to get the tail to stand up again? One of my rodeo tails is quite droopy.


----------



## jenngu

lovefirey said:


> View attachment 5340905
> 
> Not sure if this was shared!


Do you know the colors on this lovely Rodeo?


----------



## lemonlime46

picked up this  black pegase with my new mini evelyne


----------



## Etriers

jenngu said:


> Do you know the colors on this lovely Rodeo?



Probably Malachite, Menthe and Bleu Brume.


----------



## Ruedubac

tenshix said:


> If you like the color combo on this one I think you could gently reshape the tail (you can google safe ways to reshape leather) and just loop it around twice so that it sits higher up on your bag. That’s what I’ve been doing when the bag is on the smaller side and it sits nicely that way.


You are right    When the right color comes along, it might not show up again.
I bought a white rodeo today and the tail looks crazy LOL 
but I just comb it with my hand and put it back in the box with the tail pushed against the side and hours later, it is all well.


----------



## coreenmd

Ruedubac said:


> You are right    When the right color comes along, it might not show up again.
> I bought a white rodeo today and the tail looks crazy LOL
> but I just comb it with my hand and put it back in the box with the tail pushed against the side and hours later, it is all well.



Omg I thought I was the only one who does this! I get OCD when the tail is sprayed out like crazy in other people's bags.


----------



## Ruedubac

coreenmd said:


> Omg I thought I was the only one who does this! I get OCD when the tail is sprayed out like crazy in other people's bags.


LOL if I see someone else with crazy tail rodeos...I thought they are abusing those poor little horses hee hee.


----------



## Prada Prince

Got this beautiful Rodeo Pegasus in Craie/Vert Cyprès/Mauve Pale…


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Got my new rodeo!


----------



## mcwee

I posted this on latest Hermes purchase thread. Seems nobody posted this Pegasus combo here, so adding it here. Offered by my lovely SA
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
❤️


----------



## Leo the Lion

Picked up my SO bag and my SA offered me the cutest pegase pm. Pretty colors! I'm so excited and happy over both. Bag unboxing video on my channel.


----------



## Leo the Lion

My cuties each have a pony!


----------



## lemonlime46

New rodeo colours


----------



## Mimi-2020

kittynui said:


> My rodeo collection
> 
> View attachment 5078231
> View attachment 5078232





PrincessSoFear said:


> hmmm not sure it the same size or not.
> my SA showed me these 2 lovely rodeo in the boutique few days ago.
> the bigger on is MM she said it's this season colour, it think it looks similar in the booklet.
> View attachment 5080244


Do you remember the prices of two? I wonder how much is the MM compare to the PM. Thank you


----------



## Mimi-2020

Can someone tell the the price between between a Gri Gri PM and MM? Thank you.


----------



## Mimi-2020

Senbei said:


> I got a so black pegase PM when my SO came in a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 531461



love it


----------



## Mimi-2020

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> I scored this online today. My friend told me MM is tooo big
> View attachment 5147702
> View attachment 5147703


Love your MM.
I think MM is a perfect size for any size bag.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Was lucky to be able to purchase a so black Pegase PM charm touch recently.


----------



## mimiyui

Hey everyone,
Can you help me chose the best charm please, I am so lost and I would appreciate your help. Here are the options:


----------



## Xthgirl

mimiyui said:


> Hey everyone,
> Can you help me chose the best charm please, I am so lost and I would appreciate your help. Here are the options:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444292



i like the first one with the blue/ green. A fresh pop of color.
 It’s refreshing to the eyes. 

although it really depends on what your goal is, your wardrobe and if you want it to match a certain bag


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

mimiyui said:


> Hey everyone,
> Can you help me chose the best charm please, I am so lost and I would appreciate your help. Here are the options:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444292


This is a very abstract question...
Best for what?
I like the brown with mauve but thats just because I prefer the colour combination.
Perhaps if you posted a picture of the bag you want to wear it with we could offer a more informed opinion.


----------



## oneone4

Hi everyone, for those who have rehomed their rodeos to make room for new ones, what venues/sites have you found to be the best? Thanks!


----------



## Ruedubac

mimiyui said:


> Hey everyone,
> Can you help me chose the best charm please, I am so lost and I would appreciate your help. Here are the options:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444292


The yellow wings took the prize, that is such a joyful color, a pop of color with any outfits/bag you use. Love it.


----------



## papertiger

oneone4 said:


> Hi everyone, for those who have rehomed their rodeos to make room for new ones, what venues/sites have you found to be the best? Thanks!



Please check out the reseller thread in the Hermes Shopping sub, thanks


----------



## oneone4

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Was lucky to be able to purchase a so black Pegase PM charm touch recently.


Saw this on the website the other day… not your touch, but drool….


----------



## oneone4

has anyone seen an updated list of the new colorways? I heard there are more touch Pegase options coming out. Incredible Pink at Purseblog snagged such a great chart of all the colorway options back in 2020, I think…


----------



## warmhaus

got this MM pegase in this color combination, do you think it’s too big on the 30b?


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

warmhaus said:


> got this MM pegase in this color combination, do you think it’s too big on the 30b?
> 
> View attachment 5530744


it's definitely a statement piece, that's for sure!


----------



## warmhaus

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> it's definitely a statement piece, that's for sure!


Thanks, yours looks very complementing to your Birkin on avatar, 35?


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

warmhaus said:


> Thanks, yours looks very complementing to your Birkin on avatar, 35?


it's a PM on a 30 actually!


----------



## fonnas

Question to you all Rodeo fans. Has Hermes ever released a Gris Etain color? If so can someone pls. share pics? I got a B35 in Etain and wanted to match it. Else, I think I might grab a Chai/Noir/Nata Rodeo. Thanks


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Can anyone share what a PM size would look like on a Birkin 35? I’d love to get an idea


----------



## juejue

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Can anyone share what a PM size would look like on a Birkin 35? I’d love to get an idea


So black and pegase are in pm size while the rose mex is in mm size.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

juejue said:


> So black and pegase are in pm size while the rose mex is in mm size.
> 
> View attachment 5539417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539420


Thank u for the references!!


----------



## chibi12

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Was lucky to be able to purchase a so black Pegase PM charm touch recently.



Congrats! Lucky you  May I ask where you purchased and the price?


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

chibi12 said:


> Congrats! Lucky you  May I ask where you purchased and the price?


Purchased in Europe, sorry I can’t remember the price at the back of my mind, but around EUR900+ cos it is touch.


----------



## Iffi

Pegase Love - mom with her kids


----------



## LVinCali

My first rodeo


----------



## cutemitt

Rodeo Pegase PM in Gold/Vert Fizz/Vert Cypress


----------



## schaef179

cutemitt said:


> Rodeo Pegase PM in Gold/Vert Fizz/Vert Cypress
> View attachment 5582860
> 
> View attachment 5582859


May I ask if you bought this directly from the boutique and if so where?


----------



## cutemitt

Deleted.


----------



## cutemitt

schaef179 said:


> May I ask if you bought this directly from the boutique and if so where?


Yes, my SA offered it to me along with my P18  my local store is Frankfurt


----------



## pearlgrass

cutemitt said:


> Rodeo Pegase PM in Gold/Vert Fizz/Vert Cypress
> View attachment 5582860
> 
> View attachment 5582859


I love this color combo   Congrats on your Picotin too!


----------



## cutemitt

pearlgrass said:


> I love this color combo   Congrats on your Picotin too!


Thank you!


----------



## aliaa01

Hi I am looking for a rodeo pegase charm or any other charm that would best suit my B25 etoupe - Any suggestions?


----------



## coreenmd

Hi everyone! if you were offered an all craie rodeo with gray lizard saddle (touch) vs a so black pegase with black lizard wings, which would you grab?  I am torn but can only keep one.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

coreenmd said:


> Hi everyone! if you were offered an all craie rodeo with gray lizard saddle (touch) vs a so black pegase with black lizard wings, which would you grab?  I am torn but can only keep one.


Depends on what color bags you’ll be hanging them on but without knowing and just in general I’m more of a black on black person.


----------



## coreenmd

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Depends on what color bags you’ll be hanging them on but without knowing and just in general I’m more of a black on black person.



Thank you! I actually feel they both can work on all hence being torn haha. But yes decided on the so black!


----------



## mrdnguyen

Hi H lovers. I recently scored 2 Rodeo Pegase in PM and MM while on vacation in UK. The color is Bleu France/Craie and I couldn't remember what the wing color is. I am looking for advice as to whether the color suits my Bleu France Evie TPM. Should I keep or use it for another bag? Thanks for allowing me to share. 
*I guess I'm doing a monochromatic look.


----------



## coreenmd

mrdnguyen said:


> Hi H lovers. I recently scored 2 Rodeo Pegase in PM and MM while on vacation in UK. The color is Bleu France/Craie and I couldn't remember what the wing color is. I am looking for advice as to whether the color suits my Bleu France Evie TPM. Should I keep or use it for another bag? Thanks for allowing me to share.
> *I guess I'm doing a monochromatic look.
> 
> View attachment 5594757



I love them together


----------



## mrdnguyen

coreenmd said:


> I love them together


Thanks


----------



## mrdnguyen

What bag do you guys think would suit a Pegase MM size? I was thinking since maybe a GP 36. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lkb

It’s an addiction


----------



## Styleanyone

@Lkb, beautiful collection!


----------



## BabyBenV

Hi, any kind soul who can let me know the price of pegasus pm size with lizard wing vs. alligator wing? Many thanks


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

BabyBenV said:


> Hi, any kind soul who can let me know the price of pegasus pm size with lizard wing vs. alligator wing? Many thanks


I know the MM size in lizard is $970 and gator PM is $1025. HTH


----------



## BabyBenV

GUCCIhoochie said:


> I know the MM size in lizard is $970 and gator PM is $1025. HTH


Hi thanks for your response… this is in USD? I am based in Asia


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

BabyBenV said:


> Hi thanks for your response… this is in USD? I am based in Asia


Ah yes, in USD… sorry I wasn’t clear


----------



## jk777

I'm trying to decide if I want to get a Pegase PM for my new Kelly 25 retourne. For those of you who have a Rodeo on your Kelly, is it annoying since the bag has a flap opening? I can see how it doesn't bother the usability on a Birkin/Picotin/etc, but wondering if it get's in the way of a Kelly. I imagine it does get in the way, practically speaking, but how annoying is it? 

Anyone have pictures of a Pegase PM on a Kelly 25? (preferably retourne style, since it's a bit smaller than sellier)


----------



## waterlily112

jk777 said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to get a Pegase PM for my new Kelly 25 retourne. For those of you who have a Rodeo on your Kelly, is it annoying since the bag has a flap opening? I can see how it doesn't bother the usability on a Birkin/Picotin/etc, but wondering if it get's in the way of a Kelly. I imagine it does get in the way, practically speaking, but how annoying is it?
> 
> Anyone have pictures of a Pegase PM on a Kelly 25? (preferably retourne style, since it's a bit smaller than sellier)


I tried adding the pegase PM to my K25 and I didn't like it, like you said, the bag is already somewhat cumbersome to get stuff in and out of, then keep move the pegase to the side also became a bit annoying. I've seen a friend adding a kelly glove clip as a decorate (yet functional) piece to her K25 and I really like the look & it won't get in the way. For pegase I prefer using it on Birkin and Picotin.


----------



## jk777

waterlily112 said:


> I tried adding the pegase PM to my K25 and I didn't like it, like you said, the bag is already somewhat cumbersome to get stuff in and out of, then keep move the pegase to the side also became a bit annoying. I've seen a friend adding a kelly glove clip as a decorate (yet functional) piece to her K25 and I really like the look & it won't get in the way. For pegase I prefer using it on Birkin and Picotin.


Exactly what I was thinking. Thanks for confirming my thoughts. Will keep my K25 plain and simple


----------



## coloradolvr

Surprising little activity on this thread, so I thought I would post my newest addition in Chai.  I would say that I am done with Rodeos now, but I know that would be a silly thing to say!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Just for fun..! Didn’t like those horses at first, but they’re kind of cute. They’re small tiny horses


----------



## Amka

New Pegasus touch charms added to my growing staple


----------



## nat74

Amka said:


> New Pegasus touch charms added to my growing staple
> 
> View attachment 5676581


OMG! Love both the colors and the lizard touch!!!


----------



## ArielS

Amka said:


> New Pegasus touch charms added to my growing staple
> 
> View attachment 5676581


They are gorgeous! Are they rose Mexico and blue electric?


----------



## Amka

ArielS said:


> They are gorgeous! Are they rose Mexico and blue electric?


Thank you!
The pink one is rose pourpre/rose pourpre, the blue one is blue France/blue sapphire.


----------



## nicolemil7

Amka said:


> New Pegasus touch charms added to my growing staple
> 
> View attachment 5676581


These are the most gorgeous ones I’ve seen! I’m new to purse forum and purchased my first Hermes bag preloved (B25 Sellier etoupe ghw). I’m looking forward to accessorizing it. Do you mind sharing what country and location you purchased these beauties in. If not no, worries. I’m just so thrilled to be part of the club (even though I took the shortcut ☺️).


----------



## Ball

My latest Rodeo purchase (Craie/Nata):


----------



## calibali

Rodeo MM Christmas gift from my husband - was wondering if anyone knows which colors this is?? Appreciate any help!


----------



## Styleanyone

@calibali. Very nice Xmas gift from hubby.
Looks like blue France, orange poppy, and rose pourpre( violet)?


----------



## Amka

nicolemil7 said:


> These are the most gorgeous ones I’ve seen! I’m new to purse forum and purchased my first Hermes bag preloved (B25 Sellier etoupe ghw). I’m looking forward to accessorizing it. Do you mind sharing what country and location you purchased these beauties in. If not no, worries. I’m just so thrilled to be part of the club (even though I took the shortcut ☺️).


Welcome to the club! I got these in a USA store.
I have seen them online, but it is very hard to get as they are usually snatched up in a matter of seconds. The best way to get them would be to buildup a relationship with a SA in a local Hermes store. Let your SA know that you are interested in Rodeo charms and Pegasus charms, so that when new ones arrive in the store, your SA can put one aside for you. Good luck!


----------



## nicolemil7

Amka said:


> Welcome to the club! I got these in a USA store.
> I have seen them online, but it is very hard to get as they are usually snatched up in a matter of seconds. The best way to get them would be to buildup a relationship with a SA in a local Hermes store. Let your SA know that you are interested in Rodeo charms and Pegasus charms, so that when new ones arrive in the store, your SA can put one aside for you. Good luck!


Thank you so much for the reply and the advice. I’m excited to go to Chicago this weekend and purchase some twillys and hopefully a wallet for my new bag as well as a belt, some shoes and some tableware. I hope I quickly find an SA I connect with. I’ve only ever purchase online because even though Chicago is only an hour away they rarely have what I’m looking for. Sometimes online seems to be the only way to snag certain things. I really hope to score the blue France pegase pm like yours.


----------



## nicolemil7

Does anyone know the trick to scoring a rodeo or Pegase on H Website? They had 5 different ones in stock (I’ve been stalking their US site). The add to cart and the Apple Pay buttons we enabled but then as soon as I clicked them a message popped up saying oops no longer available. I hoped that clicking Apple Pay would increase my chances because it’s faster than entering all my info. This has happened so me so many times (not just today). I’m wondering if I rolls have more luck using my PC rather than my iPhone. 
I’m sure what I’m experiencing is normal given how in demand they are but I’d love for any of you to weigh in or offer advice. 
I will also be going to their Chicago location this weekend but even then I may luck out so I’m keeping all options open.


----------



## skybluesky

nicolemil7 said:


> Does anyone know the trick to scoring a rodeo or Pegase on H Website? They had 5 different ones in stock (I’ve been stalking their US site). The add to cart and the Apple Pay buttons we enabled but then as soon as I clicked them a message popped up saying oops no longer available. I hoped that clicking Apple Pay would increase my chances because it’s faster than entering all my info. This has happened so me so many times (not just today). I’m wondering if I rolls have more luck using my PC rather than my iPhone.
> I’m sure what I’m experiencing is normal given how in demand they are but I’d love for any of you to weigh in or offer advice.
> I will also be going to their Chicago location this weekend but even then I may luck out so I’m keeping all options open.


I think you just have to constantly check.  I'm sure having apple pay enabled helps too.  They do keep stuff up there for a few hours even after they're out of stock.  It might be easier to get it in person?  My SA offered me a bunch back when I shopped in person (pre-pandemic times).

Edit: I was definitely not a VIP.


----------



## nicolemil7

skybluesky said:


> I think you just have to constantly check.  I'm sure having apple pay enabled helps too.  They do keep stuff up there for a few hours even after they're out of stock.  It might be easier to get it in person?  My SA offered me a bunch back when I shopped in person (pre-pandemic times).
> 
> Edit: I was definitely not a VIP.


I appreciate the advice. I hope I have some luck this weekend in Chicago. Thank you!


----------

